# First Ever DISUnplugged Podcast Cruise Ten, Seriously Ten?!? You People Talk Too Much



## winotracy

*Welcome to the DISUnplugged Podcast Cruise!!*
Ten, Seriously Ten?!?  You People Talk Too Much​
So you are wondering what this is all about?

For information and to get a quote for this amazing cruise, please check out 

https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/cruise/podcast-cruise-pricing.cfm

Also see previous thread(s):

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1683088 Part One
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1998127 Part Two
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2023838  Part Three
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2070326  Part Four
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2078407  Part Five
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2094379 Part Six
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2106134 Part Seven
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2115105 Part Eight
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2125505 Part Nine

If you have questions about the cruise, *please email me* at Tracy@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com rather than PM.  Thanks!

Need a place to stay before or after the cruise?



> $99 per night at the Walt Disney World Dolphin
> for DISUnplugged Podcast cruisers only (you must be booked through Dreams Unlimited Travel for the cruise)
> 
> Available dates May 4-9 and May 14-17​
> Rate is for up to two adults per room.  Additional adults pay $25 per night.  You will be required to put down one night's deposit per stay (so if you are staying before and after the cruise you need to make two deposits).  The price is $99 plus tax for a total of $111.38 per night.  This deposit is fully refundable up until 7 days prior.
> 
> To reserve your pre or post cruise stay, email Tracy@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com with the nights you are interested in staying.  We will set up your reservation for you and request payment of the deposit at the appropriate time.
> 
> *NOTE:*  This rate is only available if you are on the DISUnplugged Podcast cruise.  If you cancel your cruise reservation later, your rate will convert to the regular pricing.





> Dreams Unlimited Travel will be sponsoring transfers between the Walt Disney World Dolphin and Port Canaveral on May 10 and May 14 for DISUnplugged Podcast cruisers booked through Dreams Unlimited Travel.  You must preregister for this service by contacting Tracy@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com



*Document Information and Luggage Tags​*Your documents that you receive may be a bit of a let down after all the build up for this cruise.  They will look like a coupon book from a mortgage or loan.  If you filled out all of your documents online before the booklets were printed, your documents will be more of an informational receipt.  If you filled out your documents online but didn't complete them prior to the printing of the booklets, you will receive all the forms that are required.  You can complete your documents online until approximately 5 days prior.  Once completed, the cruise contract will become available and you will need to print that and sign the contract and payment authorization page.  If you do not bring this, you will have to fill out new documentation at the port.  

If you have DCL transfers after the cruise, you will have a page in your documents that must  be given to the agent checking you in.  This has your flight information.  If you don't give this to them, you will need to go to Guest Services by a certain time (they will give you a reminder onboard) or you will not get to do onboard check in for the airlines.  
*
What about Luggage Tags?​*
If you have Disney Cruise Line transfers from the airport to the port and are arriving on May 10: put your luggage tags on before you leave home.

If you have Disney Cruise Line transfers from a resort to the port: Do not put the luggage tags on your bags before you leave home. Put them on your luggage on May 10 before your luggage is picked up to be transported to the port.

If you do not have Disney Cruise Line transfers: Do not put the luggage tags on at home. Put them on your bags before you go to the port on May 10, regardless of how you get there.

If you do not have enough luggage tags, you can get more at the port but everything given to the porters at the port must have luggage tags. Otherwise, DCL won't know what room to take your bags to.



> *
> Every single person who goes on this cruise must have identification.  In general, this is what is permitted:
> 
> US Adults:  Passport OR certified birth certificate and photo ID.  There are some other documents that would be ok (including military documents) and if you question what your documents are, please email me and I will check to see if they are acceptable.  Basically, you need to have proof that you are a US citizen.  A photo ID shows where you live now, but doesn't prove that you are US citizen.
> 
> US Children:  Passport OR certified birth certificate.  They do not need to have a photo ID.
> 
> non-US citizens:  Passport and possibly a Visa, depending on the country of citizenship.  If you have questions on this, contact me.*



Do you want to dine with your fellow cruisers?
If you want to be linked to the other DISUnplugged Podcast Cruisers, please contact Tracy@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com.

*So who's all going on the first ever DISUnplugged Podcast Cruise?*​


> Here is a list of who is going.  If you are going and want your information here, post on the thread, email or PM me!
> 
> *105 Rooms So Far...*
> *DIS Name - Names - Dining - (Kids Ages) - Celebrations*
> 
> *3DisneyKids* - Erika & Jeff - Early - (6, 7 & 9) - celebrating two birthdays on 5/11 and 5/17
> *3guysandagal and Katscradle* - John, Katherine, Kenny, Johnny - second - (6, 11) - First cruise!!
> *aaronmckie & A.Mickey *- Jason & Shanan - Second - Jason's Bday & 5th Anniversary
> Addicted to Dopey - Wallis, Sue, Fred, Valerie, Mark & Doug - Second - Sue's Bday & Mother's Day
> *ADP* - Aaron, Kim & Anna - Second - (7) - 15th Anniversary
> *aGoofyMom *- Donna, Carl & Siri - Early - (7) - 10 th Anniversary 5/1, Donna's Bday 5/13
> *ALWAYSDISNEYDREAMING* - Dorothy & Jenny - First - first cruise!
> *aspen37 *- Anna - Second
> *Becx N Gav* - Becky & Gavin - Early - first cruise!
> *BillM99999 *- Bill & Joanne - Second - First Disney cruise
> *billwald *- Bill & Patricia - Second
> *btrim *- Dana & Binnie - Second
> *btrim's DS & DBIL* - Robin & Mike - Second
> *calypso*a*go-go* - Lisa, Mark, Hayley & Mitch -Second - 14,16
> *Camcolt* - Katie & Peter - Second
> *CarolynNC* - Carolyn - Second - First cruise
> *Caropooh & alanapapa* - Carolyn & Andrew - Second - 25th Anniversary
> *cdnmickeylover & usetheforceluke*- Fiona & Jim - First
> *chickie* - Jackie, Jeff & Millie - First - (9)
> *chirurgeon* - Kim & Judy - Second
> *ClaraBug *- Amanda & Scott - Second - First Cruise!
> *cocowum & Launchpad* - Alicia, Paul & Jennifer - Second - 15th Anniversary
> *Commando2319 *- Ben, Bailey & Sydney - First - (8,7) - first cruise!
> *concept5123* - Chris & Erica - First Cruise
> *Crazydisneyman * - Chris, Kim & Ginny - Second - (20mo) - First Disney cruise
> *Cruz Family* - Melissa & Tony - Second - 15th Anniversary
> *CV Workout* - Colleen & Eddie - Second
> *datadoc5 *- Bill, Alice & Carol - Second
> *dbond *- Dorothy & Chris - Second
> *DebbieT11* - Phil & Debbie - Second - Birthdays 5/6 & 5/27
> *Dian-er *- Diana & Brian - Second
> *dis2cruise *- Cheryl & Jim - Second
> *Disneybridein2k3 *- Stacy, Ken, Julianne & Morgan - Second - (3,15)
> *Disneyfan19712006 *- Melissa & Thomas - Second
> *DisneyKevin* - Kevin & John - Second
> *Disney/Universal Fan* - Howard & Ashley - Second
> *DLBDS *- Dara, Tim & Robbin - Second
> *Dodie* - Dodie & Phillip - Second
> *dpuck1998 *- Don, Tamra, Brenda, Trace, Brady & Lily - Second - (10,9,4)
> *DSWalczak* - Sarah & Dave - Second - Dave's B-day 5/7, Sarah's B-day 4/25
> *DVC Bunny* - Deborah, John, Jack - Early - (5) - First DCL Cruise
> *DVCsince02 *- Jennifer & Christopher - Second
> *experiment 627* - Candy & Stephan - Second
> *exwdwcm *- Michelle & Nancy, Jim & Jeanie - Early - Jeanie's B-day 5/11
> *fakereadhed* -
> *FireDancer* - Frank, Laura & Mike - Early
> *firsttimemom* - Liz, Brian, Lindsay & Patrick - Second - (11 & 9 )- Brian's bday 5/4
> *froggy5657* - Gibson & Mary Jo - Second - (14)
> *Georgemoe & Anitawood* - George & Debbie - Second - First Cruise
> *guynwdm *- Rob - Second
> *halliesmommy01 *- Dave, Becky, Hallie & Tyson - Second
> *Hedy *- Heather - Early
> *Hpyhiker* - Darrel & Jo - Second
> *jacstangler* - John & Christy - Early
> *jeanigor & columnwest* - Todd & Chris - Second - 1st cruise
> *Kab407* - Kathy & Ann - Second
> *kimisabella* - Andrea & Vinny - Early - 10th Anniversary
> *KimStaR *- Kim & Brian
> *klam_chowder* - Karen & Robert - Second
> *Kurby *- Karen, Patrick, Cassandra - Second - (3.5)
> *kymickeyfan717* - Kathy - Second
> *LMO429* - Lauren & Rob
> *loricz* - Lori, Logan & Jacob
> *LovesThumper *- Skip & Marilyn - Early
> *lttlmc3 *- Michelle & Ben
> *Madi100* - James, Nicole, Madison & Emilie - Second - (11, 8)
> *maiziezoe *- Ann, Thomas, McKenzie, Logan & Piper - Second - (12, 4,2) - Ann's Birthday
> *Mary Jo & Marla Helwig* - Mary Jo & Marla - Second - Mothers Day
> *MenashaCorp & MerriePoppins* - Jason & Susan - Second - 1st cruise
> *Merry Mousketeer & Disney Enabler* - Michael & Carol - First
> *MinnieGardener & k5jmh* - Christy & Mike - First - First Disney Cruise!
> *MrandMissVacation* - Michelle, Steve, Sarah & Trevor - (5,9)
> *nbg* - Nicole, George, Austin & Lukas - Second - (12, 9) - Austin's Birthday
> *okaybye* - Heather
> *OKW Lover* - Jeff & Val - Second
> *parrotheadlois & DUHGreg* - Lois & Greg - Second
> *pershing* - Sue, Colt, Dale & Mitch -
> *relspeak *- Anne & Alan
> *robind *- Robin - Second
> *safetymom *- Kathy & Katie - Second
> *Sandyh67 & ragtopday* - Sandy & Kristen - Second
> *scarlett873 *- Brandie & Matthew - Second
> *Scoobypop *- Chris & Rob - Second
> *SFBayDon *- Don - Second
> *Sharon Seattle* - Sharon & Craig Smith - Second
> *shellyminnie & tiggerbell *- Shelly & Jaime - Second
> *SnackyStacky* - Dan, Lisa & Ava - First - (2)
> *Spaddy *- Anne, Frank & Michael - Second
> *Squidrific *- Caroline, Cat & Katie - (13)
> *stenogoddess *- Lauren & DH - First
> *super genius* - Winston, Jennifer & Jadyn - Second - (9)
> *TheBeadPirate *- Loir & Rick - First Cruise!
> *tickledtink33* - Kim - Second
> *tlterrynva *- Tammy & Mark - Second
> *TMLI & Slapwhitey* - Tracey, Chris & Benjamin - Second
> *Tonya2426* - Tonya, Joe, Carol & Joyce - Second
> *Ursula'sShadow* - Mike & Mindy - Second
> *WebmasterCorey & AuroraJae* - Julie, Corey & Ferris - Second - (5 mo.)
> *Weaura *- Brian & Linda - Second - First Cruise/25 years of marriage
> *Wendysboyfriend *- Vincent & Wendy - Second
> *wildeoscar* - Rex
> *winotracy* - Tracy & Bill - Second - Bill's B-day April 26
> *YodaMouse *- MaryAnn & Tony - First
> *Yvet* - Yvette & Emiel - Second
> *Zulemara *-



*What's Going On*​A list of events that are being planned by your fellow cruisers:



			
				jeanigor said:
			
		

> In case you are trying to keep up and don't want to read through ~20,000 posts of mostly fluff, I have complied a list of some pertinent information and related threads regarding the Podcast Cruise and the surrounding days at WDW.
> 
> Podcast Cruise Fish Extender Thread. Click here.
> Fish extenders are like a secret Santa gift exchange of sorts. Swing by and check it out.
> 
> Tracy's guide/question thread about booking your Disney Cruise Line activities (Palo, excursions, etc.). Click here.
> Online bookings open for first time cruisers at 12:01 am EST on Tuesday February 24th.
> 
> Orlando Muddy Buddy:
> When: May 9th 2009 6:45am til ????
> Where: Disney's Wide World of Sports
> What: Race/Obstacle course ending in a giant mud pit!
> Who: Launchpad11B; Mouse Skywalker; ADP; dpuck1998; crazydisneyman; jeanigor
> Why: To raise money for GKTW while having fun!
> 
> Kitchen Sink Get Together 5/9/09 at Beaches and Cream.
> Share a sweet treat around 3pm on the Saturday before we sail.
> 
> Unofficial Pre-Cruise Meet at the Poly 5/9/08. Click here.
> We're getting together at the Polynesian Beach approximately one hour prior to Wishes to meet some of our fellow DISers. We're planning on having a Dole Whip (or other beverage of your choice) and watching Wishes and the Electric Water Pageant. The 'party' will continue at Jellyrolls at the Boardwalk afterward
> 
> Pre-Podcast Cruise Breakfast at Cape May Café 5/10/09. Click here.
> Getting together to share a buffet style breakfast before loading up and joining the convoy of cruisers to the port.
> 
> FYI: A bunch of DISers are planning on wearing their GKTW T-shirts for embarkation.
> 
> Share when you are arriving or departing. Click here.
> Here is the official unoffical thread for when everyone is arriving for the cruise and when they are going home. This way we can figure out who we might want to do other things with pre and post cruise.
> 
> Podcast Cruise Tasting event sign-up. Click here.
> A thread for all those interested in tasting events (wine, martini, etc.) during the Podcast Cruise
> 
> DIS Twigirls and Twiguys Coven dazzles on the Wonder Podcast Cruise Meet. Click here.
> For all the fans of the Twilight series.
> 
> Post Cruise Drink Around the World. Click here.
> Pretty self explanatory. End up stumbling your way around World Showcase.
> 
> Group Pre/Post Cruise Dining Plans. Click Here.
> Want to a join a group to eat before or after the cruise? Or see what some other folks are doing.
> 
> *Todd also has an excel spread sheet that lists some more things on it. If you would like a copy PM jeanigor and he will be more than happy to send it to you. *


----------



## winotracy

Tracking information for your documents:

FOR US GUESTS

Go to http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?loc=en_US

In the Shipment Reference field type in your DCL number. This is an eight digit number (not the one following Grp on your reservation). Press Track.

It may not come up with your documents and you may have to go down to Shipment Destination and select United States and YOUR zip code.

When I put in my reservation number, it came up as a delivered package. Remember that other companies may have the same reference number, but DCL uses your reservation number for this. Mine hasn't shipped yet as when I limited it to my zip code, nothing came up.

FOR INTERNATIONAL GUESTS:

https://www.fedex.com/AltRefTracking?cntry_code=us

Enter your reservation number, country shipped to and postal code.


----------



## Yvet

Sorry i will wait from now on......

*But i have post #1 after Tracy ofcourse........*


----------



## cocowum

Yvet said:


> Sorry i will wait from now on......



 Yvet, I'm shocked! ...


----------



## georgemoe

cocowum said:


> Yvet, I'm shocked! ...



Alicia! Frankly I'm concerned!


----------



## georgemoe

*Everyone luvs the Brown Truck of Joy!*


----------



## DVCsince02

Woooooooot, 1st page!


----------



## Yvet

For the international cruisers we love this one:


----------



## katscradle

Good morning!!
Wow 10!!

Well at least I made the first page, even though I woke up late this morning.


----------



## kab407

A very fitting title!

Morning folks!

I love me the men in Brown.


----------



## kimisabella

Whoo Hooo  #10 already - I'm going to try to get in early on this thread.... I'm always lagging behind


----------



## Yvet

*Very important Tracy question:*

Are Alicia and i back in good graces again?????


----------



## firsttimemom

woo hoo! I closed #9!!! My work here is done- off to take the girl to school.

Nicole- hope Emilie is feeling better today!


----------



## sandyh67

first page, I made the first page!!!!


----------



## winotracy

Yvet said:


> *Very important Tracy question:*
> 
> Are Alicia and i back in good graces again?????



I'll think about that one.  Alicia did come up with a good title though so....


----------



## tiggerbell

Not first page - but the earliest I've been involved!


----------



## katscradle

firsttimemom said:


> woo hoo! I closed #9!!! My work here is done- off to take the girl to school.
> 
> Nicole- hope Emilie is feeling better today!



Congrats on last post of thread #9


----------



## 3guysandagal

Morning now back to bed.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Morning again on the new thread. 

Fiona


----------



## Yvet

winotracy said:


> I'll think about that one.  Alicia did come up with a good title though so....



And i told here to do so..... 

So please.......


----------



## firsttimemom

OK I'm back. Job 1 today is to find a new camera bag. I'm trying to find a girlier looking one that will hold my dslr and 2 lenses.


----------



## DVCsince02

So about those shoes....

The last ones that were posted in white with the wedge heel, I have similar ones in black and am wearing them on embarkation.  Dress Barn.


----------



## tiggerbell

*19* days 'til Disneyland, Doo Dah, Doo Dah.

Started packing my stuff and, Oh the Doo Dah Day.

Couldn't sleep last night - 

Gotta work all day - 

Wrote this song and posted it - Oh the Doo Dah Day!!!!​



_*Did I mention the part where I go to Disneyland in 19 days???*_


----------



## MrandMissVacation

Shoes.. from thread nine info





http://www.stevemadden.com/item.aspx?id=46149

HTH
Michelle


----------



## cocowum

Love the title!!! Posted from iPhone and work.


----------



## Yvet

Here is the boat at night.


----------



## tiggerbell

Do you guys know how great Tracy is???  She got my tracking # for me (the reservations are under Shelly's name!) and my paperwork will be here tomorrow!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

Man, I was like a zombie this morning!  Stupid nyquil really kicks
the crap out of me.  I'm still recovoring so I may not be my normal
witty self!

So from thread 9!

Question!!! So what should we call you from now on? Don, Donnie, D, DPuck, Puck, Puckster? There are so many names going through my head. We need to give you an official name and stick with it or I'll be calling you every name in the book. 

Aaron, call me any of the above.  Most common with friends is Puck or Puckett.  My HS and family friends call me Donnie (because I'm a III, so my dad was always Don).  My co-workers call me Don and most people seem to stick with that.  I'll answer to any of them.  I'll even answer to squishy, and I promise not to zap you!


----------



## kimisabella

MrandMissVacation said:


> Shoes.. from thread nine info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.stevemadden.com/item.aspx?id=46149
> 
> HTH
> Michelle



Oh those are so cute - I love Steve Madden shoes - I DO NOT NEED another pair of shoes........but they are nice


----------



## chirurgeon

Did I at least make it on to page 2???????????

Kim


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor  281 
DVCsince02  264 
aspen37  224 
georgemoe  201 
katscradle  193 
Madi100  192 
scarlett873  187 
dpuck1998  171 
kab407  141 
spaddy  140 
winotracy  139 
Launchpad11B  127 
ADP  122 
tickledtink33  116 
DLBDS  112 
Dodie  110 
shellyminnie  100 
3guysandagal  98 
firsttimemom  97 
chirurgeon  97 
maiziezoe  80 
cocowum  69 
Tonya2426  54 
aGoofyMom  53 
Yvet  50 
OKW Lover  40 
tiggerbell  33 
wishspirit  33 
MenashaCorp  31 
exwdwcm  30 
sandyh67  29 
kimisabella  26 
halliesmommy01  23 
dzneygirl  19 
calypso*a*go-go  18 
lttlmc3  17 
MrandMissVacation  16 
LMO429  14 
TheBeadPirate  13 
Disneybridein2k3  13 
cdnmickeylover  13 
UrsulasShadow  12 
crazydisneyman  9 
chickie  6 
parrotheadlois  4 
Marla Hellwig  4 
MerriePoppins  4 
Addicted to Dopey  4 
disneyfan19712006  3 
Kurby  3 
DisNeasler  3 
froggy5657  3 
ragtopday  2 
Nicole786  2 
k5jmh  2 
dis2cruise  2 
tmli  1 
FireDancer  1 
pershing  1 
rhett972  1 
Heather1025  1 
mommyceratops  1 
DisneyKevin  1


----------



## spaddy

Morning everyone. Did I miss anything good last night?


Tracy, thanks for that tracking info. I would have not thought of that.


----------



## scarlett873

Good morning! 

Looks like I missed page 1...but I think I made page 3 at least...


----------



## Yvet

Posts in thread #10 for so far....
Heey i'm on #1 so i have to show it!!!!

User Name  	      Posts
Yvet 	                      5
winotracy 	              3
tiggerbell 	              3
DVCsince02 	      3
firsttimemom 	      2
kimisabella 	      2
katscradle 	              2
cocowum 	              2
georgemoe 	      2
chirurgeon 	              1
MrandMissVacation    1
kab407 	              1
dpuck1998 	      1
3guysandagal 	      1
cdnmickeylover 	      1
sandyh67 	              1


----------



## DVCsince02

*Bill*!

 *Kathy*!

 *Anne *(Spaddy)!

Have some !


----------



## MrandMissVacation

DVCsince02 said:


> jeanigor  281
> DVCsince02  264
> aspen37  224
> georgemoe  201
> katscradle  193
> Madi100  192
> scarlett873  187
> dpuck1998  171
> kab407  141
> spaddy  140
> winotracy  139
> Launchpad11B  127
> ADP  122
> tickledtink33  116
> DLBDS  112
> Dodie  110
> shellyminnie  100
> 3guysandagal  98
> firsttimemom  97
> chirurgeon  97
> maiziezoe  80
> cocowum  69
> Tonya2426  54
> aGoofyMom  53
> Yvet  50
> OKW Lover  40
> tiggerbell  33
> wishspirit  33
> MenashaCorp  31
> exwdwcm  30
> sandyh67  29
> kimisabella  26
> halliesmommy01  23
> dzneygirl  19
> calypso*a*go-go  18
> lttlmc3  17
> MrandMissVacation  16
> LMO429  14
> TheBeadPirate  13
> Disneybridein2k3  13
> cdnmickeylover  13
> UrsulasShadow  12
> crazydisneyman  9
> chickie  6
> parrotheadlois  4
> Marla Hellwig  4
> MerriePoppins  4
> Addicted to Dopey  4
> disneyfan19712006  3
> Kurby  3
> DisNeasler  3
> froggy5657  3
> ragtopday  2
> Nicole786  2
> k5jmh  2
> dis2cruise  2
> tmli  1
> FireDancer  1
> pershing  1
> rhett972  1
> Heather1025  1
> mommyceratops  1
> DisneyKevin  1



Wow 16 I've surprised myself


----------



## Yvet

DVCsince02 said:


> *Bill*!
> 
> *Kathy*!
> 
> *Anne *(Spaddy)!
> 
> Have some !


*
HB2U all*


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> *Bill*!
> 
> *Kathy*!
> 
> *Anne *(Spaddy)!
> 
> Have some !


Wow! Lots o' birthdays today!!

Happy Birthday!! 

So on today's checklist is to start going through my clothes to see what I can take on the cruise! 

And I need to go tanning...


----------



## maiziezoe

Mornin'! What's for breakfast this morning? I woke up STARVING... I never eat breakfast because I am never hungry in the morning...


----------



## FireDancer

Hello everyone.  I stumbled across this thread on the cruise board and wondered if anyone knows anything about it.  It appears that there is a run lead around Castaway Cay before the ship officially lets people off.  From what I can tell from the thread a guy named Jay used to lead it but he isn't on the Wonder anymore according to one of the last posts.

Does anyone know if there is anyone else on the ship that picked up this task or if there is a way to find out once we are on the ship?  It looks like it isn't all that publicized.

Thanks in advance for the help and see you on board.


----------



## firsttimemom

DVCsince02 said:


> *Bill*!
> 
> *Kathy*!
> 
> *Anne *(Spaddy)!
> 
> Have some !





MMMMMMMM cake!  Happy Birthday to all 3 of you!!!


----------



## dis2cruise

MrandMissVacation said:


> Wow 16 I've surprised myself



  i am number 8 from the bottom   I'm the shy one in this group but once you get to know me  gosh i guess i should start posting 
some more


----------



## dpuck1998

I've created a cruise photobucket account.

I don't think I should post the account info, so anyone that is interested can PM or email me for the information.

Log into your account here: (http://www.photobucket.com) 
Click the Upload button 
Choose images, photos, or videos from your computer. You can upload up to 50 at a time. 
Add titles, descriptions, and tags after upload if you want

Any questions, concerns, ideas?


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> Do you guys know how great Tracy is???  She got my tracking # for me (the reservations are under Shelly's name!) and my paperwork will be here tomorrow!!!



Awesome!!!



DVCsince02 said:


> jeanigor  281
> DVCsince02  264
> aspen37  224
> georgemoe  201
> katscradle  193
> Madi100  192
> scarlett873  187
> dpuck1998  171
> kab407  141
> spaddy  140
> winotracy  139
> Launchpad11B  127
> ADP  122
> tickledtink33  116
> DLBDS  112
> Dodie  110
> shellyminnie  100
> 3guysandagal  98
> firsttimemom  97
> chirurgeon  97
> maiziezoe  80
> cocowum  69
> Tonya2426  54
> aGoofyMom  53
> Yvet  50
> OKW Lover  40
> tiggerbell  33
> wishspirit  33
> MenashaCorp  31
> exwdwcm  30
> sandyh67  29
> kimisabella  26
> halliesmommy01  23
> dzneygirl  19
> calypso*a*go-go  18
> lttlmc3  17
> MrandMissVacation  16
> LMO429  14
> TheBeadPirate  13
> Disneybridein2k3  13
> cdnmickeylover  13
> UrsulasShadow  12
> crazydisneyman  9
> chickie  6
> parrotheadlois  4
> Marla Hellwig  4
> MerriePoppins  4
> Addicted to Dopey  4
> disneyfan19712006  3
> Kurby  3
> DisNeasler  3
> froggy5657  3
> ragtopday  2
> Nicole786  2
> k5jmh  2
> dis2cruise  2
> tmli  1
> FireDancer  1
> pershing  1
> rhett972  1
> Heather1025  1
> mommyceratops  1
> DisneyKevin  1



Boy, Todd was sure quiet!!



DVCsince02 said:


> *Bill*!
> 
> *Kathy*!
> 
> *Anne *(Spaddy)!
> 
> Have some !


----------



## Dodie

Good morning and happy new thread day everyone!


----------



## scarlett873

Sent my PM to Squishy!


----------



## maiziezoe

Yvet said:


> Sorry i will wait from now on......
> 
> *But i have post #1 after Tracy ofcourse........*



Congrats!!   



georgemoe said:


> *Everyone luvs the Brown Truck of Joy!*



Beep Beep!!  



tiggerbell said:


> *19* days 'til Disneyland, Doo Dah, Doo Dah.
> 
> Started packing my stuff and, Oh the Doo Dah Day.
> 
> Couldn't sleep last night -
> 
> Gotta work all day -
> 
> Wrote this song and posted it - Oh the Doo Dah Day!!!!​
> 
> 
> 
> _*Did I mention the part where I go to Disneyland in 19 days???*_



 Love your song!



Yvet said:


> *
> HB2U all*





scarlett873 said:


> Wow! Lots o' birthdays today!!
> 
> Happy Birthday!!
> 
> So on today's checklist is to start going through my clothes to see what I can take on the cruise!
> 
> And I need to go tanning...



HAPPY BIRTHDAY BILL, KATHY and ANNE!!


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> *Bill*!
> 
> *Kathy*!
> 
> *Anne *(Spaddy)!
> 
> Have some !




What she said!!!  Quite the popular birthday day!!  I hope you guys have a super day.


----------



## dis2cruise

who else is staying on the ship when we are in port at Bahamas??  I think we are just going to take it easy and hang out by the adult pool!!!

Cheryl


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> Sent my PM to Squishy!


----------



## kab407

Thanks all for the Birthday Wishes.  I'm working from home for a few hours and then heading to have lunch with Mom and some shopping.




dis2cruise said:


> who else is staying on the ship when we are in port at Bahamas??  I think we are just going to take it easy and hang out by the adult pool!!!
> 
> Cheryl



 I know that Dodie, Phillip and myself are staying onboard and partaking in boat drinks.


----------



## firsttimemom

dis2cruise said:


> who else is staying on the ship when we are in port at Bahamas??  I think we are just going to take it easy and hang out by the adult pool!!!
> 
> Cheryl



I think we're staying onboard.


----------



## DVCsince02

dis2cruise said:


> who else is staying on the ship when we are in port at Bahamas??  I think we are just going to take it easy and hang out by the adult pool!!!
> 
> Cheryl



Our plan is to get off the ship, stroll the market because we never have, and get back on the ship for lunch by the adult pool.


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Sent my PM to Squishy!



Hey Brandie, 

Do you think Annette would be interested in being in charge of converting the photobucket pics to a DIS thread for the flattie adventures and and other cruise pics?


----------



## Yvet

Our plans are that we go off the ship, stroll around Nassau do a walking tour and maybe stroll around some shops and then go back on the boat.

We probably are going to be off the ship for 3-3,5 hours and then we are back.....


----------



## dpuck1998

dis2cruise said:


> who else is staying on the ship when we are in port at Bahamas??  I think we are just going to take it easy and hang out by the adult pool!!!
> 
> Cheryl



FYI for photobucket.  I'm going to try to create a folder for each person that PMs me for the account info.  I will use your board name, so if/when you upload photos just throw them into your folder.


----------



## kimisabella

dpuck1998 said:


> I've created a cruise photobucket account.
> 
> I don't think I should post the account info, so anyone that is interested can PM or email me for the information.
> 
> Log into your account here: (http://www.photobucket.com)
> Click the Upload button
> Choose images, photos, or videos from your computer. You can upload up to 50 at a time.
> Add titles, descriptions, and tags after upload if you want
> 
> Any questions, concerns, ideas?



Hey Don - great idea, thanks for setting it up, I will send you a PM shortly 
When uploading the pics should we put down our Dis name to "tag" our pics?


----------



## Dodie

kab407 said:


> I know that Dodie, Phillip and myself are staying onboard and partaking in boat drinks.


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> *Bill*!
> 
> *Kathy*!
> 
> *Anne *(Spaddy)!
> 
> Have some !



Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. Happy Birthday Bill and Kathy. 

My DH has a virus scan going on our computer so I am posting from my Touch.   At least I can keep up with the posts.


----------



## dpuck1998

kimisabella said:


> Hey Don - great idea, thanks for setting it up, I will send you a PM shortly
> When uploading the pics should we put down our Dis name to "tag" our pics?



I'm going to go start a photobucket thread.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> *Bill*!
> 
> *Kathy*!
> 
> *Anne *(Spaddy)!
> 
> Have some !




Wow look at all the birthdays today!
Happy birthday guys!


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm going to go start a photobucket thread.



I can see it now.  The flatties are going to have their pictures there in no time with little bars over their faces so they are anonymous.


----------



## ADP

New Day!
New Thread!  
Hi All!  
My documents are on their way!  Woo!


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Hey Brandie,
> 
> Do you think Annette would be interested in being in charge of converting the photobucket pics to a DIS thread for the flattie adventures and and other cruise pics?


It's possible! 

I'm not sure how i'll get my flattie pics onto the boards until after the cruise. We'll be bringing one of the laptops, but won't do the internet access while on board. I'll probably do FB once we get back on land. 

WiFi at AKL isn't free, right? Anyone know how much it is?


----------



## dis2cruise

Happy Birthday


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> It's possible!
> 
> I'm not sure how i'll get my flattie pics onto the boards until after the cruise. We'll be bringing one of the laptops, but won't do the internet access while on board. I'll probably do FB once we get back on land.
> 
> WiFi at AKL isn't free, right? Anyone know how much it is?



It should be free if your staying on DVC points.


----------



## dis2cruise

I didn't even relize that in 31 days I will be doing our pre-cruise   omg I need to lose more weight  what pressure


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> It should be free if your staying on DVC points.



I'm only on DVC points for one night. The rest of the stay is on the podcast crew as it was part of my prize from last year...but I think we'll be in concierge for those last 2 nights. Never stayed concierge before in my life!


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> I'm only on DVC points for one night. The rest of the stay is on the podcast crew as it was part of my prize from last year...but I think we'll be in concierge for those last 2 nights. Never stayed concierge before in my life!



I would think concierge would be free...but who knows.


----------



## maiziezoe

dis2cruise said:


> who else is staying on the ship when we are in port at Bahamas??  I think we are just going to take it easy and hang out by the adult pool!!!
> 
> Cheryl



We are going to walk through the straw market and then we are going back to the boat.


----------



## maiziezoe

dpuck1998 said:


> FYI for photobucket.  I'm going to try to create a folder for each person that PMs me for the account info.  I will use your board name, so if/when you upload photos just throw them into your folder.



Great idea, Squishy!

I will PM you shortly!


----------



## dpuck1998

maiziezoe said:


> Great idea, Squishy!
> 
> I will PM you shortly!



for this...I blame Aaron!


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> for this...I blame Aaron!



But it's sooooo funny!


----------



## sandyh67

MrandMissVacation said:


> Shoes.. from thread nine info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.stevemadden.com/item.aspx?id=46149
> 
> HTH
> Michelle



They are soooo cute!   Do you have a pair, are they comfy?  Or painful?  May have to order them and see for myself!


----------



## spaddy

firsttimemom said:


> I think we're staying onboard.



We are doing the Dolphin Encounter in Nassau.


Liz, from the other thread.  I am NL girl myself.  My DH is a huge Mets fan and we are going to see them play in Baltimore this year.  We try to go and see them whenever we can.  We might try to go to DC sometime this year too.


----------



## kimisabella

dpuck1998 said:


> for this...I blame Aaron!



Oh poor Don, you know "squishy" is now going to stick to you like glue


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> But it's sooooo funny!


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Hey Liz - from the other thread. We've been thinking about flying down to Baltimore to see the Jays play there and then go over to see the Nationals play (since they were originally Cdns - rest in peace the Expos ). We actually found a schedule last year where it would have been all possible but then I had to work. The irony now of that is actually funny. 

We haven't looked at the schedule this year but would still love to see the stadium in Washington as it looks amazing on TV. 

Have to admit I'm a AL girl -- although did grow up watching the Expos as before the Jays they were the only Cdn baseball team. 

Like the Mets too though as they have Carlos Delgado. 

Must get some work done today (although I am wondering why). 

Fiona


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Just checked and our documents are not on their way. Of course we don't have a stateroom number yet either. 

Fiona


----------



## LMO429

Wow just got done doing my Jillian Michael's workout KILLER! this cruise is motivating me to work out even harder! Love it!


----------



## katscradle

Talk to you later I am on the way to the dentist! 
I love having my teeth cleaned, and I love my dentist.
Bet you don't hear too many people say that.


----------



## chirurgeon

dis2cruise said:


> who else is staying on the ship when we are in port at Bahamas??  I think we are just going to take it easy and hang out by the adult pool!!!
> 
> Cheryl





kab407 said:


> Thanks all for the Birthday Wishes.  I'm working from home for a few hours and then heading to have lunch with Mom and some shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that Dodie, Phillip and myself are staying onboard and partaking in boat drinks.





firsttimemom said:


> I think we're staying onboard.





DVCsince02 said:


> Our plan is to get off the ship, stroll the market because we never have, and get back on the ship for lunch by the adult pool.




I am taking the Segway tour in Nassau.  I think Nicole's husband and Mindy are doing the tour too. Then back to the ship for lunch.  I'm not sure what Judy is doing.  She said she was going to Atlantis.  Probably part of the John/Kevin gambling junket.

Kim


----------



## MrandMissVacation

sandyh67 said:


> They are soooo cute!   Do you have a pair, are they comfy?  Or painful?  May have to order them and see for myself!



Yes I have that exact pair. I don't wear heels everyday, only on special occasions. They are very light-weight (cork) and the straps don't dig in. I wore them for my 20th class reunion last year..lots of time on my feet (~6 hours) with some dancing. My feet(ball of the foot only) did hurt by the end of the evening (walked barefoot back to my car), but that is typical for me as I'm not used to high heels.
HTH


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> for this...I blame Aaron!





kimisabella said:


> Oh poor Don, you know "squishy" is now going to stick to you like glue


I'll take the blame.  I'm not so sure about Squishy.  I still love the Puck name.


----------



## MrandMissVacation

spaddy said:


> We are doing the Dolphin Encounter in Nassau.
> 
> 
> Liz, from the other thread.  I am NL girl myself.  My DH is a huge Mets fan and we are going to see them play in Baltimore this year.  We try to go and see them whenever we can.  We might try to go to DC sometime this year too.



We are doing the Dolphin Encounter too, I'm so excited to see dolphins up close!


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> I'll take the blame.  I'm not so sure about Squishy.  I still love the Puck name.



That is what most of my coaching buddies call me...or Master P


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> It's possible!
> 
> I'm not sure how i'll get my flattie pics onto the boards until after the cruise. We'll be bringing one of the laptops, but won't do the internet access while on board. I'll probably do FB once we get back on land.
> 
> WiFi at AKL isn't free, right? Anyone know how much it is?



The WDW resorts all have in room internet but you will have to plug in, they don't have wifi.  The ethernet jack is usually by the table and the cable is usually hanging in the closet.  The price is $9.99 per 24 hour period.  So if you log in for the first time at 10pm you will have access until 9:59pm the next day.  If you are strategic you can get 2 days worth of internet for $10.


----------



## scarlett873

We've scheduled the Segway tour in Nassau tentatively...if the crew announces an event during that time, we'll reschedule it.

Dragging DH out of the house today...lured him out with the promise of Hooters wings...


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> I would think concierge would be free...but who knows.



I thought wifi in general was extremely limited on WDW property. Isn't everything primarily "wired"? I'm not up on this so I apologize.


----------



## jeanigor

Thanks to the power outage...(still going on)...our internet is shotty to say the least. Can't wait to get caught up at home tonight...Tracy's 2nd post is kinda confusing...maybe I am missing something from the end of 9. Later peeps. Don't have too much fun without me.

*I think I will go home sick tomorrow if the internet isn't up and running as normal. I don't know what I would do without the special podcast!!!*

*33 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!"*


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> That is what most of my coaching buddies call me...or Master P



Squishy


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> Talk to you later I am on the way to the dentist!
> I love having my teeth cleaned, and I love my dentist.
> Bet you don't hear too many people say that.



Could it have something to do with computer nut job? 

Enjoy your gum bleeding Kath!


----------



## scarlett873

Oh hey...did anyone notice how close I am to 10,000 posts????


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> Thanks to the power outage...(still going on)...our internet is shotty to say the least. Can't wait to get caught up at home tonight...Tracy's 2nd post is kinda confusing...maybe I am missing something from the end of 9. Later peeps. Don't have too much fun without me.
> 
> *I think I will go home sick tomorrow if the internet isn't up and running as normal. I don't know what I would do without the special podcast!!!*
> 
> *33 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!"*



Hi Todd. What are you confused about? Package tracking? Just put in the 8 digit number along with United States and Zip. It should return the correct tracking.


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> Oh hey...did anyone notice how close I am to 10,000 posts????



Hi Brandie.   I'm almost as close to 2,000 as you are to 10,000.


----------



## dpuck1998

georgemoe said:


> I thought wifi in general was extremely limited on WDW property. Isn't everything primarily "wired"? I'm not up on this so I apologize.





tickledtink33 said:


> The WDW resorts all have in room internet but you will have to plug in, they don't have wifi.  The ethernet jack is usually by the table and the cable is usually hanging in the closet.  The price is $9.99 per 24 hour period.  So if you log in for the first time at 10pm you will have access until 9:59pm the next day.  If you are strategic you can get 2 days worth of internet for $10.



Many of the DVC resorts are now wireless and/or the wired access if free if your staying on points.  I'm sure there is a site with the listed info somewhere, I'm too busy putting people into photobucket to look


----------



## dpuck1998

So I lied...

http://allears.net/acc/internet.htm


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> Many of the DVC resorts are now wireless and/or the wired access if free if your staying on points.  I'm sure there is a site with the listed info somewhere, I'm too busy putting people into photobucket to look


Pssst...there are 2 t's in scarlett...


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> Pssst...there are 2 t's in scarlett...



I don't know what your talking about BrandiE


----------



## scarlett873

DH said he won't call you Squishy...he's no fun...

Oh and hey...I got post #100!! Woot!


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> DH said he won't call you Squishy...he's no fun...



I always knew I liked him best


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> I always knew I liked him best


So are you saying that you'd rather be DIS-married to him then?


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> So are you saying that you'd rather be DIS-married to him then?



Umm...no...I didn't say all that


----------



## ADP

Did you guys notice the lunch and dinner menus have been published for Sanaa?  It looks pretty cool!


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> Umm...no...I didn't say all that


You need to learn to appreciate your wives...

Gotta go get ready to leave the house. Gonna hit Hooters for lunch...then a party/costume shop for pirate stuffs...and who knows where else we'll end up! I'm leaving the house!!!!!


----------



## chirurgeon

ADP said:


> Did you guys notice the lunch and dinner menus have been published for Sanaa?  It looks pretty cool!



You beat me to it Aaron.  I just saw this.  I don't think this is for me.

Kim


----------



## spaddy

cdnmickeylover said:


> Hey Liz - from the other thread. We've been thinking about flying down to Baltimore to see the Jays play there and then go over to see the Nationals play (since they were originally Cdns - rest in peace the Expos ). We actually found a schedule last year where it would have been all possible but then I had to work. The irony now of that is actually funny.
> 
> We haven't looked at the schedule this year but would still love to see the stadium in Washington as it looks amazing on TV.
> 
> Have to admit I'm a AL girl -- although did grow up watching the Expos as before the Jays they were the only Cdn baseball team.
> 
> Like the Mets too though as they have Carlos Delgado.
> 
> Must get some work done today (although I am wondering why).
> 
> Fiona



We went to see the Mets in San Diego and went to the San Diego Zoo.  We were in line getting food and Carlo Delgado we behind us in line.  It was pretty weird seeing him in person.  He is a very snappy dresser.



MrandMissVacation said:


> We are doing the Dolphin Encounter too, I'm so excited to see dolphins up close!




I am really excited too.  My DH is just observing so he will have a camera and I will have one camera in the water with us.


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> You need to learn to appreciate your wives...
> 
> Gotta go get ready to leave the house. Gonna hit Hooters for lunch...then a party/costume shop for pirate stuffs...and who knows where else we'll end up! I'm leaving the house!!!!!



Have fun, have some hooters for me....err I mean wings...


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> Have fun, have some hooters for me....err I mean wings...


----------



## Yvet

dpuck1998 said:


> http://allears.net/acc/internet.htm



So if this correct then the internet use is included when we stay at the S&D???


----------



## UrsulasShadow

winotracy said:


> Tracking information for your documents:
> 
> FOR US GUESTS
> 
> Go to http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?loc=en_US
> 
> In the Shipment Reference field type in your DCL number. This is an eight digit number (not the one following Grp on your reservation). Press Track.
> 
> It may not come up with your documents and you may have to go down to Shipment Destination and select United States and YOUR zip code.
> 
> When I put in my reservation number, it came up as a delivered package. Remember that other companies may have the same reference number, but DCL uses your reservation number for this. Mine hasn't shipped yet as when I limited it to my zip code, nothing came up.
> 
> FOR INTERNATIONAL GUESTS:
> 
> https://www.fedex.com/AltRefTracking?cntry_code=us
> 
> Enter your reservation number, country shipped to and postal code.


Mine's coming today!


----------



## dpuck1998

Yvet said:


> So if this correct then the internet use is included when we stay at the S&D???



Looks that way, says its included in the "resort fee"


----------



## spaddy

ADP said:


> Did you guys notice the lunch and dinner menus have been published for Sanaa?  It looks pretty cool!



Where are they?  I can't seem to find them.

ETA: Found them.  I love naan but that might be it.


----------



## Yvet

I found the answer on the S&D site:

_How much does the Resort Service Package cost and what does it include?

The mandatory Resort Service Package is $10 + tax per day and includes all of the following:

    * Up to 60 minutes free local telephone calls, toll free and credit card access calls (.10 cents per minute after 60 minutes)
    * 20 minutes of domestic long distance per day
    * Unlimited access to the resorts health club facilities
    * In room high-speed Internet access
    * 2 bottles of water daily_


----------



## exwdwcm

DVCsince02 said:


> *Bill*!
> 
> *Kathy*!
> 
> *Anne *(Spaddy)!
> 
> Have some !


happy birthday guys- hope it is great!

man i have a headache today, already popped some tylenol.  Back at work, and about to visit my grandpa and be sure he understands that mom is okay (he has alzheimers).    We called him, but he doesn't hear so well.   Then go see Mom.  She doesn't ahve vision back in her left eye yet, but they expect it to come back.  So far, she is recovering well!

can't wait for the show tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> Many of the DVC resorts are now wireless and/or the wired access if free if your staying on points.  I'm sure there is a site with the listed info somewhere, I'm too busy putting people into photobucket to look





dpuck1998 said:


> So I lied...
> 
> http://allears.net/acc/internet.htm



Vero Beach is the only property to offer "free" wifi to DVC guests.
http://dvcnews.com/content/view/877/86/


----------



## Yvet

Are there some people here maybe interested in a breakfast at Garden Grove after the podcast??

On Saturdays and Sundays they have a character breakfast at the Garden Grove located in the Swan for $18,99 adults an kids for $11,99.
Breakfast is between 8-11am.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Yvet said:


> I found the answer on the S&D site:
> 
> _How much does the Resort Service Package cost and what does it include?
> 
> The mandatory Resort Service Package is $10 + tax per day and includes all of the following:
> 
> * Up to 60 minutes free local telephone calls, toll free and credit card access calls (.10 cents per minute after 60 minutes)
> * 20 minutes of domestic long distance per day
> * Unlimited access to the resorts health club facilities
> * In room high-speed Internet access
> * 2 bottles of water daily_



That looks like wired internet only.  If you are wanting wireless in your room, I would bring a small Wireless router or Access Point.  I always bring an aircard to the hotels.  When you have that many people trying to hit a shared pipe to the internet, you can bet that it is going to be slow most of the time or they limit your room to a fraction of the actual internet speed.  Big time bottleneck.


----------



## Tonya2426

UrsulasShadow said:


> Mine's coming today!


 




Hello ma'am, I have your DCL documents.  (Could this be the new copier repairman????)


----------



## Madi100

Why is Don squishy?  I need to get this joke.  I think I missed it.  When he go from repairing copiers to beings squishy?  I don't think you can get much done if you are squishy?


----------



## Madi100

I went to the gym this morning, skipped a meeting to do it.  But, I'm thinking me before anyone else right now.  I'm so selfish!  I ran for 6 1/2 of the 15 minutes I ran on the treadmill.


----------



## aspen37

Yvet said:


> Sorry i will wait from now on......
> 
> *But i have post #1 after Tracy ofcourse........*



Good job Yvet!!! 



georgemoe said:


> *Everyone luvs the Brown Truck of Joy!*



I can't wait for the Brown Truck to visit me!



katscradle said:


> Good morning!!
> Wow 10!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least I made the first page, even though I woke up late this morning.



Good afternoon Katherine!



firsttimemom said:


> woo hoo! I closed #9!!! My work here is done- off to take the girl to school.
> 
> Nicole- hope Emilie is feeling better today!



Congrats Liz!


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Hi Todd. What are you confused about? Package tracking? Just put in the 8 digit number along with United States and Zip. It should return the correct tracking.



I was a little dyslexic and switched the numbers around. It worked. Mine are en route for a Wed. delivery, too.


----------



## Madi100

OK, besides meeting everyone here, what are you all looking forward to most about the cruise?  

If I had to say about the cruise, I'd say Castaway Cay.  If I have to say about the vacation, it's spending time with my family.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Hi Todd. What are you confused about? Package tracking? Just put in the 8 digit number along with United States and Zip. It should return the correct tracking.





exwdwcm said:


> happy birthday guys- hope it is great!
> 
> man i have a headache today, already popped some tylenol.  Back at work, and about to visit my grandpa and be sure he understands that mom is okay (he has alzheimers).    We called him, but he doesn't hear so well.   Then go see Mom.  She doesn't ahve vision back in her left eye yet, but they expect it to come back.  So far, she is recovering well!
> 
> can't wait for the show tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Very glad that your mom is doing well, Michelle!!! Please tell her hello for us, and that she has 33 days until she get to have some well deserved "Fun on a Boat!"


----------



## georgemoe

Madi100 said:


> *Why is Don squishy? * I need to get this joke.  I think I missed it.  When he go from repairing copiers to beings squishy?  I don't think you can get much done if you are squishy?



(.)Donnie(.)


----------



## aspen37

tiggerbell said:


> *19* days 'til Disneyland, Doo Dah, Doo Dah.
> 
> 
> Started packing my stuff and, Oh the Doo Dah Day.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't sleep last night -
> 
> Gotta work all day -
> 
> Wrote this song and posted it - Oh the Doo Dah Day!!!!​
> 
> 
> 
> _*Did I mention the part where I go to Disneyland in 19 days???*_



Lucky You!




DVCsince02 said:


> *Bill*!
> 
> *Kathy*!
> 
> *Anne *(Spaddy)!
> 
> Have some !



  




scarlett873 said:


> Wow! Lots o' birthdays today!!
> 
> Happy Birthday!!
> 
> So on today's checklist is to start going through my clothes to see what I can take on the cruise!
> 
> And I need to go tanning...



I went through my clothes this weekend. 



dis2cruise said:


> who else is staying on the ship when we are in port at Bahamas??  I think we are just going to take it easy and hang out by the adult pool!!!
> 
> Cheryl


I'm waiting to see what the team has planned for us. I would like to go over to Atlantis.



dpuck1998 said:


> FYI for photobucket.  I'm going to try to create a folder for each person that PMs me for the account info.  I will use your board name, so if/when you upload photos just throw them into your folder.



I'll send you a PM in a little bit.



DVCsince02 said:


> I can see it now.  The flatties are going to have their pictures there in no time with little bars over their faces so they are anonymous.


----------



## jeanigor

The power company called and they are on their way, soon my office will not be 55° any longer.  

I am most looking forward to doing nothing. I won't need to cook. Or clean. Or do laundry. Or take the dogs out to potty. I can have a good time.

But if you are looking for a slightly more specific answer......probably watching the sunrise over the horizon or enjoying a Cuban cigar in honor of my dad.


----------



## Tonya2426

I posted a bunch of Disney clip art and various stuff I have "collected" over the years in to my facebook albums.  Lots of it is from the Creative DISigners on the Creative DISigns board.  (I'm sorry I didn't keep track of who I "collected" each item from to give them credit where credit is due.  There are lots of creative people down there.)  Feel free to use as you see fit.


----------



## Madi100

georgemoe said:


> (.)Donnie(.)



Great visual.  Now I feel silly.  But it is an appropriate nickname.


----------



## spaddy

Madi100 said:


> OK, besides meeting everyone here, what are you all looking forward to most about the cruise?
> 
> If I had to say about the cruise, I'd say Castaway Cay.  If I have to say about the vacation, it's spending time with my family.



I actually have a list going in my head.  Lame I know.


Biking at CC
Eating the Fish sandwich at CC (I dropped mine last time)
Brunch
Swimming in the ocean at CC
Swimming with the dolphins
Giving everyone the FE gifts
Chocolate Souffle
DS riding Expedition Everest for the first time

Ok, I will stop now.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Talk to you later I am on the way to the dentist!
> I love having my teeth cleaned, and I love my dentist.
> Bet you don't hear too many people say that.



How was the dentist?



jeanigor said:


> Thanks to the power outage...(still going on)...our internet is shotty to say the least. Can't wait to get caught up at home tonight...Tracy's 2nd post is kinda confusing...maybe I am missing something from the end of 9. Later peeps. Don't have too much fun without me.
> 
> *I think I will go home sick tomorrow if the internet isn't up and running as normal. I don't know what I would do without the special podcast!!!*
> 
> *33 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!"*



Sorry you guys are still having power problems!  I hope everything gets worked out before tomorrow. 

I can't believe we are so close to the cruise!


----------



## dpuck1998

georgemoe said:


> (.)Donnie(.)



Actually I'm not sure, but Jen just used it and it stuck.  I like Georges idea though



jeanigor said:


> The power company called and they are on their way, soon my office will not be 55° any longer.
> 
> I am most looking forward to doing nothing. I won't need to cook. Or clean. Or do laundry. Or take the dogs out to potty. I can have a good time.
> 
> But if you are looking for a slightly more specific answer......probably watching the sunrise over the horizon or enjoying a Cuban cigar in honor of my dad.



I'll share a good cuban with you!  Well I'll get my own but we can lit'em up together!


----------



## jeanigor

*Question*

When I go to purchase something in Nassau (like a cigar) do I pay with US currency? Will the change be in US? Or are all prices conveniently fixed so change is not needed?

Half the change in my pocket is Canadian...coins less than a dollar are even exchange.


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> *Question*
> 
> When I go to purchase something in Nassau (like a cigar) do I pay with US currency? Will the change be in US? Or are all prices conveniently fixed so change is not needed?
> 
> Half the change in my pocket is Canadian...coins less than a dollar are even exchange.


 

I've always paid in US dollars and other than a cab driver 20 years ago all of my change has been US dollars.  And as far I remember everything was priced in US currency.


----------



## DVCsince02

Those in my FE Group, go check your e-mail please.


----------



## MenashaCorp

Jiminy Cricket!!! Susan and I go outta town (DisneyLand!!) for 5 days, I even _catch up_ once during the trip, and STILL 40-ish pages on thread NINE and *10* pages on thread TEN behind!!! 


Hope you all had a good weekend.  I'll probably post a mini-TR somewhere when I get time. 

Found out (again) how much the Pete and the DIS are right on target about things....

RideMax rocked; PoTC, Space Mt better at DL than at WDW, etc.....


Suggestion for the next thread - only one choice, IMHO..

*THE PODCAST CRUISE THREAD GOES TO ELEVEN!!!*​ 
(It's a Spinal Tap reference for those who don't get it...)


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> I've always paid in US dollars and other than a cab driver 20 years ago all of my change has been US dollars.  And as far I remember everything was priced in US currency.



Follow up question...where could I get Bahamian currency? I like weird souvenirs.


----------



## aGoofyMom

Hi all!  I will catch up on the 9 pages since I went to bed....when I get to work.  

I just came by to say....Fed Ex just left - I have my documents.  (Mickey Mail as I like to call it)  She was very quick to tell me it was from Disney!

ok...back to waking up...I know I made coffee...


----------



## maiziezoe

exwdwcm said:


> happy birthday guys- hope it is great!
> 
> man i have a headache today, already popped some tylenol.  Back at work, and about to visit my grandpa and be sure he understands that mom is okay (he has alzheimers).    We called him, but he doesn't hear so well.   Then go see Mom.  She doesn't ahve vision back in her left eye yet, but they expect it to come back.  So far, she is recovering well!
> 
> can't wait for the show tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Glad to hear your mom is recovering well!!  



Madi100 said:


> OK, besides meeting everyone here, what are you all looking forward to most about the cruise?
> 
> If I had to say about the cruise, I'd say Castaway Cay.  If I have to say about the vacation, it's spending time with my family.



I have to agree with Todd... I am looking forward to not having to cook and watching the sunset (and hopefully a sunrise)... but mostly, I am looking forward to seeing this trip through the eyes of my kids. Children are so innocent and seeing things through their eyes is my favorite thing to do.... and it ALWAYS makes me cry.


----------



## aspen37

Madi100 said:


> OK, besides meeting everyone here, what are you all looking forward to most about the cruise?
> 
> If I had to say about the cruise, I'd say Castaway Cay.  If I have to say about the vacation, it's spending time with my family.




To be honest I haven't thought about it. Let's see...

Experiencing a new Ship & Cruise Line
Palo
Castaway Cay
Parasailing for the first time
Getting to see a live taping of the podcast show
Relaxing
Watching the Sunset
Taking a dip in the ocean
The bar tour with Corey
Just having fun
Going to Atlantis

The rest of the trip 

My first solo trip
My first DATW
Eating at new restaurants 
Staying at POR & the Dolphin for the first time
Riding rides that I haven't had a chance to in past trips
Having a Dole Whip
Watching Wishes for the POLY Beach
Walking down main street and seeing the castle
Hanging out at the pool at POR
Meeting everyone for the first time


----------



## Dodie

Madi100 said:


> OK, besides meeting everyone here, what are you all looking forward to most about the cruise?



1. Castaway Cay - Serenity Bay Beach  (Seriously, first-time cruisers, the adult beach is the most peaceful, beautiful, relaxing place I've ever been. It's AMAZING.)

2. Some downtime with my DH out in the middle of the ocean where I can be totally inaccessible by work, extended family, etc.

3. The DIS Twigirls/Twiguys meet onboard.

4. Touring the Walt and Roy suites courtesy of the podcast team.

5. Participating in the podcast events, whatever they may be.

6. Passing out our FE gifts.


----------



## aspen37

aGoofyMom said:


> Hi all!  I will catch up on the 9 pages since I went to bed....when I get to work.
> 
> I just came by to say....Fed Ex just left - I have my documents.  (Mickey Mail as I like to call it)  She was very quick to tell me it was from Disney!
> 
> ok...back to waking up...I know I made coffee...



Mine says it is out for Delivery!


----------



## cdnmickeylover

I'm looking forward to relaxing and not pretending every day at work that everything's ok. That will be such a relief.

I'm also looking forward to warm weather. I'm so over winter. 

Besides that

sitting and reading a book on deck
Castaway Cay
eating at different restaurants
staying at the Dolphin (we've never stayed there before)

Fiona


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> 1. Castaway Cay - Serenity Bay Beach  (Seriously, first-time cruisers, the adult beach is the most peaceful, beautiful, relaxing place I've ever been. It's AMAZING.)
> 
> 2. Some downtime with my DH out in the middle of the ocean where I can be totally inaccessible by work, extended family, etc.
> 
> 3. The DIS Twigirls/Twiguys meet onboard.
> 
> 4. Touring the Walt and Roy suites courtesy of the podcast team.
> 
> *5. Participating in the podcast events, whatever they may be.*



You think they are going to divulge anything tomorrow????


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Our documents are listed as "Out for Delivery"



Are we there yet?Are we there yet?Are we there yet?


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> Follow up question...where could I get Bahamian currency? I like weird souvenirs.


 
Not sure about that - you could probably just ask and if they have it I am sure they would exchange it for you.

And it's not such weird souvenir - I have a box of coins from lots of places.  (It's actually a pretty cheap souvie that doesn't take up alot of space.)


----------



## Yvet

Madi100 said:


> OK, besides meeting everyone here, what are you all looking forward to most about the cruise?




Being on the Wonder for the first time.
Hang my fish extender so everybody can finally see it.
Give out and recieve FE gifts.
All the special things organized by the Podcast Crew (even now when i don't know what is comming).


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Follow up question...where could I get Bahamian currency? I like weird souvenirs.



That's not weird! I have a Cayman Island dollar hanging on my cork board with  my pictures. I got it 10 years ago.


----------



## Tonya2426

Madi100 said:


> OK, besides meeting everyone here, what are you all looking forward to most about the cruise?


 
I'm looking forward to:

Spending time with my parents - especially my Mom.  The last Disney cruise we went on was with the entire family and she spent all of her time trying to do grandkids stuff and she doesn't even remember the ship. 
Twigirls/Twiguys meet 
Fish Extender stuff - if I ever decide on what I am giving  
spending time at Serentity Bay - hopefully in a hammock drinking Konk Koolers
Laughing with all my friends
Drinking with all my friends
Dancing with all my friends


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> Not sure about that - you could probably just ask and if they have it I am sure they would exchange it for you.
> 
> And it's not such weird souvenir - I have a box of coins from lots of places.  (It's actually a pretty cheap souvie that doesn't take up alot of space.)





aspen37 said:


> That's not weird! I have a Cayman Island dollar hanging on my cork board with  my pictures. I got it 10 years ago.



My family started bringing me change from other countries when I was in preschool. It was like a geography lesson. Between that and spending eight years as the head cashier at Meijer, I've accumulated lots of foreign pocket change.


----------



## winotracy

jeanigor said:


> *Question*
> 
> When I go to purchase something in Nassau (like a cigar) do I pay with US currency? Will the change be in US? Or are all prices conveniently fixed so change is not needed?
> 
> Half the change in my pocket is Canadian...coins less than a dollar are even exchange.



You can pay with US currency.  If the change is easy and they have it I believe it will be paid in US.  For this reason we carry smaller bills for on shore.

I am looking forward to staying at the Polynesian, staying at Kidani Village, taking some time off and going to Universal for the first time in years.  Also seeing some friends I haven't seen in a long time.


----------



## georgemoe

aspen37 said:


> That's not weird! I have a Cayman Island dollar hanging on my _cork_ board with  my pictures. I got it 10 years ago.



Read this real fast and you could be misled as to what type of board Anna hangs her pictures on.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I am really looking forward to meeting everyone as well.  I'm super excited about being on the Wonder again as our last cruise was almost 10 years ago!


----------



## chirurgeon

I am looking forward to parasailing on CC, Segway on Nassau, hanging out with my computernut friends, swimming in the ocean, Palo and the chocolate souffle, fireworks at sea.

Kim


----------



## Launchpad11B

Looking forward to:

Meeting my Dis peeps 
Muddy Buddy 
Pod cast crew events on board 
AKV post cruise 
Being with Cocowum on vacation!


----------



## DVCsince02

I'm looking forward to:

Having some quality alone time with Chris, with 3 kids, it's tough to have a normal conversation.
Parasailing for the 1st time.
Meeting my DIS peeps and BFF.
All podcast events and gifts.
Trying a new DVC resort.
Food, Drinks, and Fun on a Boat.
Sharing some fun with the flatties.


----------



## ADP

Madi100 said:


> OK, besides meeting everyone here, what are you all looking forward to most about the cruise?
> 
> If I had to say about the cruise, I'd say Castaway Cay.  If I have to say about the vacation, it's spending time with my family.


Wow!  Good question.  
This is my first cruise, but some of the obvious ones:
1.  Meeting everyone and seeing my friends again!
2.  Touring the ship
3.  Castaway Cay 
4.  Visiting Atlantis
5.  Podcast Cruise events
6.  Spending quality time with my family


----------



## aspen37

georgemoe said:


> Read this real fast and you could be misled as to what type of board Anna hangs her pictures on.



George, you didn't fail me!


----------



## aspen37

I just got my DCL documents!


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> I just got my DCL documents!



Wooo Hooo!!


----------



## Tonya2426

Cruise Question

Is there a DVD player (or better yet a Blu-ray player) onboard?  The only thing I can see listed anywhere is a VCR.   (Do they even sell VCR tapes?!?!?!?)


----------



## Tonya2426

Dolphin Question

Do all of the rooms with King beds have the pull out sofa?


----------



## tiggerbell

I'm looking forward to all your pictures of me chasing Captain Jack around Castaway Cay!!!


----------



## winotracy

Tonya2426 said:


> Cruise Question
> 
> Is there a DVD player (or better yet a Blu-ray player) onboard?  The only thing I can see listed anywhere is a VCR.   (Do they even sell VCR tapes?!?!?!?)



there are DVD players in the suites and available when you are quarentined to your room.  I will check to see if there are others for use.  



Tonya2426 said:


> Dolphin Question
> 
> Do all of the rooms with King beds have the pull out sofa?



I'll check on this one too.


----------



## dpuck1998

georgemoe said:


> Read this real fast and you could be misled as to what type of board Anna hangs her pictures on.



Yea, I wasn't sure what a fork board was either 

I'm looking forward to:

Muddy Buddy
Meeting the crew
Meeting DIS folks for the first time
Making new friends
Something else that starts with M??


----------



## cdnmickeylover

winotracy said:


> I am looking forward to staying at the Polynesian, staying at Kidani Village, taking some time off and going to Universal for the first time in years.  Also seeing some friends I haven't seen in a long time.



Does this include us???? 

Fiona


----------



## exwdwcm

jeanigor said:


> Very glad that your mom is doing well, Michelle!!! Please tell her hello for us, and that she has 33 days until she get to have some well deserved "Fun on a Boat!"


thanks- she actually said she is looking forward to meeting 'that Todd guy', because 'he seems really cool'.    She really did say that when she first came on the boards.  



Madi100 said:


> I went to the gym this morning, skipped a meeting to do it. But, I'm thinking me before anyone else right now. I'm so selfish! I ran for 6 1/2 of the 15 minutes I ran on the treadmill.


you go girl.   when i used to work from home a few days a week- i would sneak off to the gym and just have my phone on me!   look out for #1 is what I say! good job! 


I am looking forward to:


my first cruise EVER!
obviously my first DISNEY cruise too
being with my family, celebrating mom's day and mom's bday
CC- just relaxing at the beach
snorkeling
the KTTK tour before the cruise
dinner at Boma before cruise
martini tasting
shopping (in orlando pre cruise, on cruise and on islands!)
EATING!
did i mention eating?   
oh and meeting all you crazy folks!  I can't wait!!


----------



## sandyh67

winotracy said:


> Tracking information for your documents:
> 
> FOR US GUESTS
> 
> Go to http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?loc=en_US
> 
> In the Shipment Reference field type in your DCL number. This is an eight digit number (not the one following Grp on your reservation). Press Track.
> 
> It may not come up with your documents and you may have to go down to Shipment Destination and select United States and YOUR zip code.
> 
> When I put in my reservation number, it came up as a delivered package. Remember that other companies may have the same reference number, but DCL uses your reservation number for this. Mine hasn't shipped yet as when I limited it to my zip code, nothing came up.
> 
> FOR INTERNATIONAL GUESTS:
> 
> https://www.fedex.com/AltRefTracking?cntry_code=us
> 
> Enter your reservation number, country shipped to and postal code.



Thanks Tracy!   I had no idea even to expect anything- mine is coming tomorrow!


----------



## sandyh67

1. being back on the Wonder!
2. each and every bite of food
3. a mom's only vacation with my BFF!
4. Mango margaritas- my favorite!
5. meeting all of my Dis peeps!
6. Castaway Cay- serenity Bay!
7. Adult pool on board- Vista spa
8. Podcast events!!!!!!
9. Meeting the podcast crew!
10. parasailing (I think )


----------



## 3guysandagal

I am looking forward to being ANYWHERE that does not have snow and isn't freezing cold......just sayin'


----------



## UrsulasShadow

I'm looking forward to:

Seeing my friends again.
Finally meeting my other friends.
Being out on the ocean on my maiden voyage (if you don't count the overnight ferry to Nova Scotia!).
Being warm, and AWAY from the computer!


----------



## Tonya2426

Another Cruise Question

Will we be able to watch American Idol onboard?  

(Not sure I am that addicted to the show at this point to take time out from dinner to see it (although it will be down to the last few contestants by the time we cruise - and I will probably be fully addicated by then.)  It has crossed my mind that I might want to catch the Tuesday show and the last 10 minutes of the elimination show. )  I know we talked about Lost being shown since it is an ABC show but I can watch that online when I get home.


----------



## kimisabella

Looking forward to:
Our first vacation without the kids
Meeting everyone
DH's first cruise
RELAXING!!
Touring WDW in peace w/o the kids
KTTK tour
Castaway Cay
Eating/drinking 

Totally OT but... look at these cupcakes I made for Palm Sunday - aren't they funny?


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> Totally OT but... look at these cupcakes I made for Palm Sunday - aren't they funny?



Those are adorable!!!


----------



## Tonya2426

kimisabella said:


> Looking forward to:
> Our first vacation without the kids
> Meeting everyone
> DH's first cruise
> RELAXING!!
> Touring WDW in peace w/o the kids
> KTTK tour
> Castaway Cay
> Eating/drinking
> 
> Totally OT but... look at these cupcakes I made for Palm Sunday - aren't they funny?


 

How cute!!!  What did you do make the chick's head?  Marshmallow?


----------



## ADP

kimisabella said:


> Totally OT but... look at these cupcakes I made for Palm Sunday - aren't they funny?


Oh Wow!  Cake in a Cup!  What a novel idea! 

Those are beautiful!


----------



## wishspirit

Wow! 33 posts and I'm not even going on the cruise! Good spy work! 



DVCsince02 said:


> I can see it now.  The flatties are going to have their pictures there in no time with little bars over their faces so they are anonymous.







scarlett873 said:


> It's possible!
> 
> I'm not sure how i'll get my flattie pics onto the boards until after the cruise. We'll be bringing one of the laptops, but won't do the internet access while on board. I'll probably do FB once we get back on land.
> 
> WiFi at AKL isn't free, right? Anyone know how much it is?



Can't wait!! (as long as my flattie gets to enjoy the cruise!)



scarlett873 said:


> Oh hey...did anyone notice how close I am to 10,000 posts????



Oooh so close! 



DVCsince02 said:


> I'm looking forward to:
> 
> Having some quality alone time with Chris, with 3 kids, it's tough to have a normal conversation.
> Parasailing for the 1st time.
> Meeting my DIS peeps and BFF.
> All podcast events and gifts.
> Trying a new DVC resort.
> Food, Drinks, and Fun on a Boat.
> _Sharing some fun with the flatties_.



Us flatties are just outright amazing!



kimisabella said:


> Looking forward to:
> Our first vacation without the kids
> Meeting everyone
> DH's first cruise
> RELAXING!!
> Touring WDW in peace w/o the kids
> KTTK tour
> Castaway Cay
> Eating/drinking
> 
> Totally OT but... look at these cupcakes I made for Palm Sunday - aren't they funny?



I dunno, they look 'cheep' to me!  (sorry bad joke!)


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> Those are adorable!!!



Thanks 



Tonya2426 said:


> How cute!!!  What did you do make the chick's head?  Marshmallow?



The chick's head is a entemanns popem - or munchkin - I secured it to the "body" with a toothpick and iced them - the feathers are coconut, eyes are mini choco chips and beak is a jelly bean cut lengthwise



ADP said:


> Oh Wow!  Cake in a Cup!  What a novel idea!
> 
> Those are beautiful!



Ohhh, I didn't mean to start a cake debate... honest


----------



## exwdwcm

the cupcakes are so cute Andrea!!!  making me hungry now.


----------



## ADP

Hey!  Tomorrow's the day of the cruise announcement from John!  Wooohooo!


----------



## aspen37

aspen37 said:


> That's not weird! I have a Cayman Island dollar hanging on my cork board with  my pictures. I got it 10 years ago.





dpuck1998 said:


> Yea, I wasn't sure what a fork board was either
> 
> I'm looking forward to:
> 
> Muddy Buddy
> Meeting the crew
> Meeting DIS folks for the first time
> Making new friends
> Something else that starts with M??



I had to check and see what I posted, and it is CORK. You two need glasses I think.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> I had to check and see what I posted, and it is CORK. You two need glasses I think.



ADP's getting those new fancy contacts...maybe they should take his lead...just sayin'


----------



## firsttimemom

aspen37 said:


> Sorry you guys are still having power problems!



Our power went out twice last week for just a nanosecond. Apparently it was enough to fry my printer. Hated the darned thing, but I *really* didn't want to have to go out and get a new one right now. Anyone have an epson photo printer they love?


----------



## aspen37

ADP said:


> Hey!  Tomorrow's the day of the cruise announcement from John!  Wooohooo!



I can't wait!!  It better live up to all the hype.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> ADP's getting those new fancy contacts...maybe they should take his lead...just sayin'



 I don't think it would hurt.


----------



## firsttimemom

maiziezoe said:


> but mostly, I am looking forward to seeing this trip through the eyes of my kids. Children are so innocent and seeing things through their eyes is my favorite thing to do.... and it ALWAYS makes me cry.



This is what I loved from our last cruise. DD and I took lunch back to the cabin and she declared it THE BEST LUNCH EVER (note that she ate white rice, strawberries and watermelon).


----------



## aspen37

firsttimemom said:


> Our power went out twice last week for just a nanosecond. Apparently it was enough to fry my printer. Hated the darned thing, but I *really* didn't want to have to go out and get a new one right now. Anyone have an epson photo printer they love?



That sucks. I don't have a printer at home. I really need to get one after the cruise.


----------



## kab407

What am I looking forward to..

-being away from the office/work
-relaxing 
-reading for pleasure
-being at Disney and on the Wonder
-meeting all of you
-seeing the Podcast Team
-what ever else just happens along the way


----------



## maiziezoe

kimisabella said:


> Looking forward to:
> Totally OT but... look at these cupcakes I made for Palm Sunday - aren't they funny?



Adorable cupcakes!!  I would love to make those for my nephews for Easter... but I bet they are a lot of work... and I am not sure my nephews are worth it.   Buuuuut, on the other hand... I could load those boys up with sugar and send them home to their parents. *insert evil laugh smiley here*


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> This is what I loved from our last cruise. DD and I took lunch back to the cabin and she declared it THE BEST LUNCH EVER (note that she ate white rice, strawberries and watermelon).



That is more precious than words allow.



maiziezoe said:


> Adorable cupcakes!!  I would love to make those for my nephews for Easter... but I bet they are a lot of work... and I am not sure my nephews are worth it.   Buuuuut, on the other hand... I could load those boys up with sugar and send them home to their parents. *insert evil laugh smiley here*



Oh my! I like your style........muahahahaha


----------



## Tonya2426

maiziezoe said:


> Buuuuut, on the other hand... I could load those boys up with sugar and send them home to their parents. *insert evil laugh smiley here*


 
That's the best part of being an Aunt - wind them up and send them on their way.


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Could it have something to do with computer nut job?
> 
> Enjoy your gum bleeding Kath!




My gums never bleed.
They are very good at my dentist office.
I love going.


----------



## maiziezoe

jeanigor said:


> Oh my! I like your style........muahahahaha





Tonya2426 said:


> That's the best part of being an Aunt - wind them up and send them on their way.



I'm the "crazy" Aunt that always buys them the loudest most obnoxious toys at Christmas. My poor brother either hasn't noticed I have 4 kids and he could be getting paybacks *OR* that I am the Aunt supplying all the noisy toys and sugar during the Holidays.

My kids aren't into sweets. The sweetest thing they eat is Tootsie Rolls and Tootsie Pops.


----------



## ADP

firsttimemom said:


>


That's an awesome photo Liz!


----------



## Dodie

Everyone get over to wildoscar's (Rex's) thread on the Podcast board and post your picture(s) if you haven't already!


----------



## kimisabella

maiziezoe said:


> Adorable cupcakes!!  I would love to make those for my nephews for Easter... but I bet they are a lot of work... and I am not sure my nephews are worth it.   Buuuuut, on the other hand... I could load those boys up with sugar and send them home to their parents. *insert evil laugh smiley here*



They weren't too time consuming to make - I just broke it up during the day... made the cupcakes in the morning, then frosted them later on.. I made them for all the kids, of course, they just licked all the icing off and left all the cake behind  - I do enjoy baking and making stuff, so I didn't mind


----------



## Yvet

Liz,
That is an awesome pic.


----------



## spaddy

Dodie said:


> Everyone get over to wildoscar's (Rex's) thread on the Podcast board and post your picture(s) if you haven't already!



I am trying to find a photo that really looks like me. I don't want to make it more confusing.


----------



## winotracy

cdnmickeylover said:


> Does this include us????
> 
> Fiona



Of course 



Tonya2426 said:


> Another Cruise Question
> 
> Will we be able to watch American Idol onboard?
> 
> (Not sure I am that addicted to the show at this point to take time out from dinner to see it (although it will be down to the last few contestants by the time we cruise - and I will probably be fully addicated by then.)  It has crossed my mind that I might want to catch the Tuesday show and the last 10 minutes of the elimination show. )  I know we talked about Lost being shown since it is an ABC show but I can watch that online when I get home.



Probably not.  This is a Fox show.


----------



## georgemoe

sandyh67 said:


> Thanks Tracy!   I had no idea even to expect anything- mine is coming tomorrow!



Hi Sandy. Mine was in NH yesterday so I've been wondering if Kristen got hers already.


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> My gums never bleed.
> They are very good at my dentist office.
> I love going.





Same thing with our dentist Kath. Pleasure to visit.


----------



## DLBDS

Guess I missed the posting bonanza... AGAIN. I'm not even gonna try to catch up after that.

Good news.... I have finally (whew!) found a bathing suit!!  A huge THANK YOU! to whoever posted about Lands End bathing suits!!  Also, I got my cruise packet today! Wasn't even expecting it until tomorrow.


----------



## Madi100

winotracy said:


> there are DVD players in the suites and available when you are quarentined to your room.  I will check to see if there are others for use.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check on this one too.



Quarantined???



firsttimemom said:


> This is what I loved from our last cruise. DD and I took lunch back to the cabin and she declared it THE BEST LUNCH EVER (note that she ate white rice, strawberries and watermelon).



GREAT picture.


----------



## cocowum

Launchpad11B said:


> Looking forward to:
> 
> Meeting my Dis peeps
> Muddy Buddy
> Pod cast crew events on board
> AKV post cruise
> *Being with Cocowum on vacation! *



Awww.


----------



## DLBDS

kimisabella said:


> Totally OT but... look at these cupcakes I made for Palm Sunday - aren't they funny?



Hey! Nobody said Martha Stewart was going on this cruise?! Seriously though, those look FANTASTIC! I wish I could do stuff like that. It's just as well. It would go straight to my thighs.


----------



## Tonya2426

winotracy said:


> Probably not. This is a Fox show.


 
It would be a good park tie-in though, doncha think?


----------



## DLBDS

Has anyone sent in their Mother's Day pic yet? I still need to do this. We still have until the 15th, right?


----------



## Tonya2426

DLBDS said:


> Has anyone sent in their Mother's Day pic yet? I still need to do this. We still have until the 15th, right?


 
I sent in mine a week or so ago.  I hope they got it.


----------



## Madi100

DLBDS said:


> Has anyone sent in their Mother's Day pic yet? I still need to do this. We still have until the 15th, right?




I'm hoping so.  I thought we'd take a picture on Easter.  I'll have my hair done then


----------



## LMO429

Madi100 said:


> Quarantined???
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT picture.



Are all the balconies like this?  I would like to be able to sit down and look out to sea.


----------



## Madi100

Hey Tracy, how are the dining plans coming?  Not asking because I want you to share.  Just checking on your sanity


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> Same thing with our dentist Kath. Pleasure to visit.



Our's too.  My 4 year old loves going to the dentist.



DLBDS said:


> Has anyone sent in their Mother's Day pic yet? I still need to do this. We still have until the 15th, right?



I sent in the photo I just posted to WO thread.  I got a little scared after I sent it in.  I had a sudden image of it being on the Dumbotron.


----------



## spaddy

LMO429 said:


> Are all the balconies like this?  I would like to be able to sit down and look out to sea.



Cat. 7 is more enclosed.


----------



## firsttimemom

LMO429 said:


> Are all the balconies like this?  I would like to be able to sit down and look out to sea.



this will be what yours is like- it's just a few cabins down!

edited to add that I can't read and thought I was replying to someone else. This is a deck 6/cat 6 balcony.


----------



## aspen37

DLBDS said:


> Has anyone sent in their Mother's Day pic yet? I still need to do this. We still have until the 15th, right?



I sent mine a week or two ago. I hope he can use it. I had to take a picture of a picture. The picture was of my mother, sister and I at Disneyland in 1973.


----------



## LMO429

firsttimemom said:


> this will be what yours is like- it's just a few cabins down!



Awesome! are you on deck 7 also?


----------



## OKW Lover

UrsulasShadow said:


> Mine's coming today!



Very strange - ours won't be here until tomorrow.  It must be that extra mile the driver has to go to get to our house.


----------



## cocowum

I have a question for anyone who has cruised on DCL before. Can I wear my Minnie ears on board? Not in the dining rooms of course.  I live in them at WDW and I was wondering if I'd be the only one on board wearing them. Thanks.


----------



## OKW Lover

One of the pictures accompanying the beer discussion on another thread made me think of this one.


----------



## DLBDS

OKW Lover said:


> One of the pictures accompanying the beer discussion on another thread made me think of this one.



That's a cool one, Jeff!


----------



## DLBDS

cocowum said:


> I have a question for anyone who has cruised on DCL before. Can I wear my Minnie ears on board? Not in the dining rooms of course.  I live in them at WDW and I was wondering if I'd be the only one on board wearing them. Thanks.



I wouldn't think it odd if I saw you walking down the hallway. It's a DCL cruise afterall. Keep in mind though, I've never done DCL before. JMHO.


----------



## cocowum

winotracy said:


> Tracking information for your documents:
> 
> It would appear that documents have gone out for the ones who have a Grp number on our confirmation line. This means that if you booked a category 12, suite, booked onboard, booked after group space was gone or *military rates,* you will all not find your tracking information yet. Don't know for sure if this is true, but it certainly seems so.



I just saw this on the other thread. That's us...


----------



## Tonya2426

cocowum said:


> I just saw this on the other thread. That's us...


 

That's me too.    (I want my documents like all the other cool kids.)


----------



## winotracy

Madi100 said:


> Quarantined???



If you get sick onboard (Norwalk type sick) you will be quarantined to your room.  They will give you DVDs and bring you food but you won't be able to go out for a period of time.  



Tonya2426 said:


> It would be a good park tie-in though, doncha think?



Unlikely because they have to get the feed to the ship, etc.



Madi100 said:


> Hey Tracy, how are the dining plans coming?  Not asking because I want you to share.  Just checking on your sanity



I have started working on them but can't finish until I hear from everyone.  I realized today I have too many tables of eight and not enough tables of four.



cocowum said:


> I have a question for anyone who has cruised on DCL before. Can I wear my Minnie ears on board? Not in the dining rooms of course.  I live in them at WDW and I was wondering if I'd be the only one on board wearing them. Thanks.



Absolutely!!  I have seen many people wearing them onboard.  



cocowum said:


> I just saw this on the other thread. That's us...





Tonya2426 said:


> That's me too.    (I want my documents like all the other cool kids.)



I confirmed today that the group space documents were printed together so this makes sense.  You don't have to be first or second at everything Alicia


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> I went to the gym this morning, skipped a meeting to do it.  But, I'm thinking me before anyone else right now.  I'm so selfish!  I ran for 6 1/2 of the 15 minutes I ran on the treadmill.





aspen37 said:


> Good job Yvet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for the Brown Truck to visit me!
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon Katherine!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Liz!





Madi100 said:


> OK, besides meeting everyone here, what are you all looking forward to most about the cruise?
> 
> If I had to say about the cruise, I'd say Castaway Cay.  If I have to say about the vacation, it's spending time with my family.




Nicole great job on the running, looks like were building up our run times.
Maybe we can go for a run when we are on Castaway Cay. 

Hi Anna hope your having a great day!

Nicole don't forget meeting baby Ferris.


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> I'm looking forward to all your pictures of me chasing Captain Jack around Castaway Cay!!!







kimisabella said:


> Totally OT but... look at these cupcakes I made for Palm Sunday - aren't they funny?



Those look so cute!!!



ADP said:


> Hey!  Tomorrow's the day of the cruise announcement from John!  Wooohooo!



It's chat night too!!


----------



## aGoofyMom

DVCsince02 said:


> *Bill*!
> 
> *Kathy*!
> 
> *Anne *(Spaddy)!
> 
> Have some !




Happy Birthday everyone!  more !



Madi100 said:


> OK, besides meeting everyone here, what are you all looking forward to most about the cruise?
> 
> If I had to say about the cruise, I'd say Castaway Cay.  If I have to say about the vacation, it's spending time with my family.



I am looking forward to meeting everyone, my first cruise, DD's first trip to SeaWorld, actually having DH unplugged - I have photos of him working in Epcot on his blackberry 



3guysandagal said:


> I am looking forward to being ANYWHERE that does not have snow and isn't freezing cold......just sayin'



that too...



kimisabella said:


> Looking forward to:
> Our first vacation without the kids
> Meeting everyone
> DH's first cruise
> RELAXING!!
> Touring WDW in peace w/o the kids
> KTTK tour
> Castaway Cay
> Eating/drinking
> 
> Totally OT but... look at these cupcakes I made for Palm Sunday - aren't they funny?




LOVE the cupcakes!  



firsttimemom said:


> This is what I loved from our last cruise. DD and I took lunch back to the cabin and she declared it THE BEST LUNCH EVER (note that she ate white rice, strawberries and watermelon).



beautiful picture!



katscradle said:


> My gums never bleed.
> They are very good at my dentist office.
> I love going.



I like hearing of other good dentists.  I had a bad one in high school.  I go to my good one next week - get my smile prettied up for the cruise!


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> How was the dentist?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you guys are still having power problems!  I hope everything gets worked out before tomorrow.
> 
> I can't believe we are so close to the cruise!



The Dentist was great.
I remember the first time I saw him I looked at DH who was my BF at the time and said WOW!


----------



## chirurgeon

ASK TRACY

If we want to upgrade our cabin at the port, will they charge us the difference between what we have already paid and the full price of the cabin we are upgrading to?  Just a wild thought. Kind of like getting upgraded to first class, you don't have to pay the full first class rate.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## katscradle

maiziezoe said:


> Glad to hear your mom is recovering well!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with Todd... I am looking forward to not having to cook and watching the sunset (and hopefully a sunrise)... but mostly, I am looking forward to seeing this trip through the eyes of my kids. Children are so innocent and seeing things through their eyes is my favorite thing to do.... and it ALWAYS makes me cry.




I am looking forward to no cooking, & dishes.
My boys are so excited about the cruise this is going to be a first for us so it will be great to watch them with this experience.


----------



## cocowum

winotracy said:


> Absolutely!!  I have seen many people wearing them onboard.
> 
> I confirmed today that the group space documents were printed together so this makes sense.  You don't have to be first or second at everything Alicia



Thanks for the quick reply Jen...


----------



## chirurgeon

cocowum said:


> Thanks for the quick reply *Jen*...



Jen?


Kim


----------



## shellyminnie

cocowum said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Jen...


----------



## cocowum

chirurgeon said:


> Jen?
> 
> 
> Kim


----------



## katscradle

cdnmickeylover said:


> I'm looking forward to relaxing and not pretending every day at work that everything's ok. That will be such a relief.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to warm weather. I'm so over winter.
> 
> Besides that
> 
> sitting and reading a book on deck
> Castaway Cay
> eating at different restaurants
> staying at the Dolphin (we've never stayed there before)
> 
> Fiona



Hey Fiona this will get better just keep thinking that.
I was at Yonge & sheppard today, wow no snow at all it seemed.
Meanwhile at home there probably 6 inches, what a differance in 
a 20 minute drive.
When I got home the plow had gone by and couldn't back the car into 
the driveway without damaging something, so I had to get out a shovel.
Then DH comes out and says,"I don't know why your shoveling it's going 
to melt on Thursday." I look at him and told him I could no back my car up over the snow bank and he gets in his truck and goes to work.


----------



## katscradle

winotracy said:


> there are DVD players in the suites and available when you are quarentined to your room.  I will check to see if there are others for use.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check on this one too.



Are you thinking what I am thinking?
We could bring and watch our Twilight movie!


----------



## DVCsince02

cocowum said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Jen...



Subliminally she really loves me.


----------



## katscradle

kimisabella said:


> Looking forward to:
> Our first vacation without the kids
> Meeting everyone
> DH's first cruise
> RELAXING!!
> Touring WDW in peace w/o the kids
> KTTK tour
> Castaway Cay
> Eating/drinking
> 
> Totally OT but... look at these cupcakes I made for Palm Sunday - aren't they funny?



They are very neat, nice!


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> You don't have to be first or second at everything Alicia



You haven't been paying attention for the last 9 threads have you?


----------



## katscradle

maiziezoe said:


> I'm the "crazy" Aunt that always buys them the loudest most obnoxious toys at Christmas. My poor brother either hasn't noticed I have 4 kids and he could be getting paybacks *OR* that I am the Aunt supplying all the noisy toys and sugar during the Holidays.
> 
> My kids aren't into sweets. The sweetest thing they eat is Tootsie Rolls and Tootsie Pops.



It never bothered us when people would give our boy's noisey toys, because
we always knew what they were doing. You could hear it! 
My younger sister asked me once why we did not mind the noisey, obnoxious toys, and when I told her why she just said oh.
She never gave them another toy like that again.


----------



## dpuck1998

DLBDS said:


> Has anyone sent in their Mother's Day pic yet? I still need to do this. We still have until the 15th, right?



I sent mine in already



Tonya2426 said:


> I sent in mine a week or so ago.  I hope they got it.



I got a confirmation that they received it, you might want to check with them just in case.


----------



## maiziezoe

Hey Squishy...

How are you feeling?


----------



## cocowum

jeanigor said:


> You haven't been paying attention for the last 9 threads have you?



 Hi Paul!


----------



## Dodie

Good evening everyone. I'm not going to hang out here all night, since I'm sure we'll all be so excited about whatever gets announced tomorrow that we'll be in chat nice and early tomorrow evening! However, I did want to drop in for a minute or two!


----------



## cocowum

Dodie said:


> Good evening everyone. I'm not going to hang out here all night, since I'm sure we'll all be so excited about whatever gets announced tomorrow that we'll be in chat nice and early tomorrow evening! However, I did want to drop in for a minute or two!



Hi Dodie.


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> Hi Paul!



Evening Baba


----------



## cocowum

jeanigor said:


> Evening Baba


----------



## dpuck1998

maiziezoe said:


> Hey Squishy...
> 
> How are you feeling?



My lungs are burning and I'm coughing a lot of "gunk" but I was able
to get a workout in and I feel better.  Tomorrow...right??


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> My lungs are burning and I'm coughing a lot of "gunk" but I was able
> to get a workout in and I feel better.  Tomorrow...right??



Hi Donnie.


----------



## firsttimemom

firsttimemom said:


> this will be what yours is like- it's just a few cabins down!



Oops- you had replied to nicole and I saw her user name and thought it was her post. That is a pic of a balcony on deck 6. Not sure what the deck 7 ones look like. Sorry!


----------



## cocowum

firsttimemom said:


> Oops- you had replied to nicole and I saw her user name and thought it was her post. That is a pic of a balcony on deck 6. Not sure what the deck 7 ones look like. Sorry!



Great pic Liz!!!! 


I'm on deck 6!!!!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> Hi Donnie.



  Every time I read that I feel like I'm 12 again!


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> Hi Donnie.



Where's Marie?


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> Every time I read that I feel like I'm 12 again!


----------



## cocowum

jeanigor said:


> Where's Marie?



That's my middle name...


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> That's my middle name...



Baba Marie? Are you a little bit country?

Cuz Donnie is a little bit rock-n-roll!!! Bow chick a wow wow.


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> That's my middle name...



That is my daughters Middle Name too!  Named after my grandma.


----------



## firsttimemom

OKW Lover said:


> One of the pictures accompanying the beer discussion on another thread made me think of this one.



Jeff- I love all your pics! They definately give me ideas for pics I want to take next month.

Here's another bar pic for everyone. The girl LOOOOVES barstools.


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> Baba Marie? Are you a little bit country?
> 
> Cuz Donnie is a little bit rock-n-roll!!! Bow chick a wow wow.



Are you trying to get me killed by pinkie?


----------



## cocowum

jeanigor said:


> Baba Marie? Are you a little bit country?
> 
> Cuz Donnie is a little bit rock-n-roll!!! Bow chick a wow wow.





dpuck1998 said:


> Are you trying to get me killed by pinkie?


----------



## Dodie

cocowum said:


> Great pic Liz!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm on deck 6!!!!!!



Us too! 

Yeah. I lied. I'm still here.


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> Here's another bar pic for everyone. The girl LOOOOVES barstools.



Hmmm....Looks like she is scrutinizing the bar tenders technique.


----------



## cocowum

Dodie said:


> Us too!
> 
> Yeah. I lied. I'm still here.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

firsttimemom said:


> Anyone have an epson photo printer they love?


This is the one we picked and we love it: Epson WorkForce 600 Wireless All-in-One Printer - it gets 4 out of 5 stars on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Epson-WorkForce-Wireless-Printer-C11CA18201/dp/B001DJ9JF4


OKW Lover said:


> Very strange - ours won't be here until tomorrow. It must be that extra mile the driver has to go to get to our house.


At least yours is coming - mine hasn't been mailed yet 


jeanigor said:


> Baba Marie? Are you a little bit country?
> 
> Cuz Donnie is a little bit rock-n-roll!!! Bow chick a wow wow.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Us too!
> 
> Yeah. I lied. I'm still here.



Me, too.

DP got sick with the *ick* today, so our plans were canceled and I get to play Florence Nightingale. (Mad props to my Gram who taught me her special chicken soup recipe!!) Yoga with my favorite instructor will have to wait until next Tuesday. (We can't go tomorrow....Tomorrow to much stuff is going on! Like the announcement!!)

I should be using this time to finish my fish extender. Or read Twilight. Or repack. But her I am stuck in front of the computer.


----------



## MenashaCorp

cocowum said:


> Hi Donnie.
> 
> 
> dpuck1998 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I read that I feel like I'm 12 again!
Click to expand...

 
Is your middle name "Baker?"


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Where's Marie?





cocowum said:


> That's my middle name...



Mine too!!!



dpuck1998 said:


> Are you trying to get me killed by pinkie?


----------



## dpuck1998

MenashaCorp said:


> Is your middle name "Baker?"



Why you wanna buy a boat?


----------



## MenashaCorp

dpuck1998 said:


> Why you wanna buy a boat?


 

Yup.  A Wonder...   Trailer still free?


----------



## katscradle

cocowum said:


> That's my middle name...



That's my middle name as well.


----------



## katscradle

firsttimemom said:


> Jeff- I love all your pics! They definately give me ideas for pics I want to take next month.
> 
> Here's another bar pic for everyone. The girl LOOOOVES barstools.




That's cute!


----------



## dpuck1998

MenashaCorp said:


> Yup.  A Wonder...   Trailer still free?



I'll throw in the trailer and some pork.


----------



## maiziezoe

dpuck1998 said:


> My lungs are burning and I'm coughing a lot of "gunk" but I was able to get a workout in and I feel better.  Tomorrow...right??



I'm glad you are feeling a bit better.



jeanigor said:


> Where's Marie?



giggle



firsttimemom said:


> Jeff- I love all your pics! They definately give me ideas for pics I want to take next month.
> 
> Here's another bar pic for everyone. The girl LOOOOVES barstools.



Beautiful!


----------



## DLBDS

What happened to the GKTW t-shirt sticky? Have they sold all of the them already?! I was gonna order one tonight!


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> Actually I'm not sure, but Jen just used it and it stuck.  I like Georges idea though
> 
> 
> 
> I'll share a good cuban with you!  Well I'll get my own but we can lit'em up together!



(Forgive me...I've been gone all afternoon and now have much to catch up on!)

I won't light one up, but i'm sure DH will...we'll happily join you!


----------



## MenashaCorp

dpuck1998 said:


> I'll throw in the trailer and some pork.


 

Pork-a-saurus!! I swear ta Gawd you will!!!  

Say it right to yer FACE!!!!


----------



## chirurgeon

DLBDS said:


> What happened to the GKTW t-shirt sticky? Have they sold all of the them already?! I was gonna order one tonight!



Dara, Pete said when they met the goal, the shirts would not be available any longer.  With the Ebay sale going so high, I'm sure they went over $20k.

Kim


----------



## DLBDS

Damn. I guess I waited too long. I googled it and found the order form. It now says... "We have reached out Goal and no longer accepting new orders!!" That's GREAT!....But now I can't get one.  I remember John (I believe) saying just recently that they got in another shipment. They went fast apparently. Guess I'll be wearing a regular DIS shirt.


----------



## DLBDS

chirurgeon said:


> Dara, Pete said when they met the goal, the shirts would not be available any longer.  With the Ebay sale going so high, I'm sure they went over $20k.
> 
> Kim



I remember him saying that but I never thought they would meet the goal so quickly. I thought for sure I could order one tonight. Why stop at $20K?! (Just sayin'.)


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm looking forward to:
> 
> Having some quality alone time with Chris, with 3 kids, it's tough to have a normal conversation.
> Parasailing for the 1st time.
> *Meeting my DIS peeps and BFF*.
> All podcast events and gifts.
> Trying a new DVC resort.
> Food, Drinks, and Fun on a Boat.
> Sharing some fun with the flatties.


Awwwwwwww...


Well...assuming that BFF is me...


----------



## DVCsince02

So, today at the gym I ran a bit.  My back has been killing me, but I did it and was glad afterwards.  Before I go get the kids, I clean up and use the scale.  I've lost 6 pounds!  Woo Hoo!


----------



## DLBDS

DVCsince02 said:


> So, today at the gym I ran a bit.  My back has been killing me, but I did it and was glad afterwards.  Before I go get the kids, I clean up and use the scale.  I've lost 6 pounds!  Woo Hoo!



Yay!


----------



## DLBDS

Help me out here folks.... There used to be a link on the DIS Unplugged main page for "Store" or something like that. Now, I don't see anything.  Need to order a smaller shirt than what I have already.


----------



## DVCsince02

http://www.cafepress.com/disunplugged


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> So, today at the gym I ran a bit.  My back has been killing me, but I did it and was glad afterwards.  Before I go get the kids, I clean up and use the scale.  I've lost 6 pounds!  Woo Hoo!



 congrats!  Keep up the good work.  I know working out not only helps lose weight, but I eat better too because I know how hard it is and I don't want to waste it.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> So, today at the gym I ran a bit.  My back has been killing me, but I did it and was glad afterwards.  Before I go get the kids, I clean up and use the scale.  I've lost 6 pounds!  Woo Hoo!




Whew...all caught up now...

Went tanning today. I increased my time by a minute...I'm hoping I didn't burn anything important...

DH and I went to see I Love You, Man today. Hilarious!

And I have discovered Archivers. That place is like Nirvana. 

I am most looking forward to meeting you crazy people! And finally meeting my BFF face to face...and the most important thing is just relaxing!


----------



## aGoofyMom

DVCsince02 said:


> http://www.cafepress.com/disunplugged



Thanks Jen - I was looking for that about a week ago and couldn't find it...

And congrats on the 6 pounds!!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Thanks for the congrats.  The baby will be 7 months next week and I already lost that weight.  Now I'm working on the weight from the other 2.


----------



## georgemoe

OKW Lover said:


> One of the pictures accompanying the beer discussion on another thread made me think of this one.



  See you there Jeff!


----------



## MenashaCorp

georgemoe said:


> See you there Jeff!


 

Me three!!!


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> I just got my DCL documents!





Mine are scheduled to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## tickledtink33

3guysandagal said:


> I am looking forward to being ANYWHERE that does not have snow and isn't freezing cold......just sayin'



I second this!

I'm looking forward to

Finally seeing everyone in person
parasailing (I think)
passing out the FE gifts
Palo brunch
beach day at CC
DATW
podcast events
There are too many to list


----------



## tickledtink33

kimisabella said:


> Looking forward to:
> Our first vacation without the kids
> Meeting everyone
> DH's first cruise
> RELAXING!!
> Touring WDW in peace w/o the kids
> KTTK tour
> Castaway Cay
> Eating/drinking
> 
> Totally OT but... look at these cupcakes I made for Palm Sunday - aren't they funny?



Sooooo cute, and probably yummy too.


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> So, today at the gym I ran a bit.  My back has been killing me, but I did it and was glad afterwards.  Before I go get the kids, I clean up and use the scale.  I've lost 6 pounds!  Woo Hoo!


That's terrific Jen!  Keep the momentum going!


----------



## winotracy

chirurgeon said:


> ASK TRACY
> 
> If we want to upgrade our cabin at the port, will they charge us the difference between what we have already paid and the full price of the cabin we are upgrading to?  Just a wild thought. Kind of like getting upgraded to first class, you don't have to pay the full first class rate.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kim



No they won't.  They usually offer these rooms at a reduced prior, but only based on availability.  



cocowum said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Jen...



You're Welcome Brandie!


----------



## georgemoe

*ASK Tracy*

If we had DCL transfers on our res but are now using DU transfers, when can we expect to see these cancelled off our res? Is there anything we need to do?  Thanks!


----------



## winotracy

georgemoe said:


> *ASK Tracy*
> 
> If we had DCL transfers on our res but are now using DU transfers, when can we expect to see these cancelled off our res? Is there anything we need to do?  Thanks!



As indicated in my email, these will be canceled off your reservation after the final date for the transfers.  This way I can make one call and cancel all the transfers for each reservation where you have signed up for the DU transfers.  I expect to do this early next week.


----------



## scarlett873

I've actually just un-friended someone on FB. Why do some people have to be so close-minded? 

ETA: And I chose such a sad topic for my 10,000th post on the DIS???? 

10,000 posts...and I owe it all to you guys...


----------



## 3guysandagal

Evening everyone! 

One month from right now I will be sitting on the balcony in WDW sipping a cold beer after a day in DHS.


----------



## DLBDS

scarlett873 said:


> I've actually just un-friended someone on FB. Why do some people have to be so close-minded?
> 
> ETA: And I chose such a sad topic for my 10,000th post on the DIS????
> 
> 10,000 posts...and I owe it all to you guys...



Oh wow. What did they do?

Forgot to add..... Congrats on 10,000!


----------



## 3guysandagal

scarlett873 said:


> I've actually just un-friended someone on FB. Why do some people have to be so close-minded?



I actually un-friended someone (male) for sending some pretty creepy stuff to another female friend after she told me about it.


----------



## DVCsince02

Congrats Brandie!


----------



## 3guysandagal

scarlett873 said:


> 10,000 posts...and I owe it all to you guys...



Congratulations!!!


----------



## jeanigor

DLBDS said:


> What happened to the GKTW t-shirt sticky? Have they sold all of the them already?! I was gonna order one tonight!



Congrats on 10K Brandie!!! You don't look a post over 5K!!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Are the boards slow for anyone else??

Nevermind, that was quick


----------



## DLBDS

jeanigor said:


> Congrats on 10K Brandie!!! You don't look a post over 5K!!!



I'm pretty sure this rates as a posting violation.


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Are the boards slow for anyone else??



Little bit, but I don't know if its my computer or the boards...DP is downloading and uploading stuff.


----------



## chirurgeon

winotracy said:


> No they won't.  They usually offer these rooms at a reduced prior, but only based on availability.
> 
> 
> 
> You're Welcome Brandie!




Thank you, TRACY.  At least *I* know your name.

Kim


----------



## DLBDS

3guysandagal said:


> Are the boards slow for anyone else??
> 
> Nevermind, that was quick



Replies are quick but posting them is slow sometimes.


----------



## scarlett873

DLBDS said:


> Oh wow. What did they do?
> 
> Forgot to add..... Congrats on 10,000!





3guysandagal said:


> I actually un-friended someone (male) for sending some pretty creepy stuff to another female friend after she told me about it.


I usually keep my opinions relating to religion, politics, and other hot button topics pretty close to the vest. There was a heated discussion regarding a pretty hot button topic and it was just the last straw for me. I wasn't directly involved in the discussion, but it bothered me enough to un-friend my own BIL.  I am so tired of seeing these "join my cause" things on FB. When it's a valid cause, like GWTW or a TRUE cause, i'm ok with it. But this particular cause just rubs me the wrong way. Why oh why can't people just let people be HAPPY and live their lives without interference? I don't care who you marry...marry a goat as far as i'm concerned...but just let people be HAPPY...

Alright...off my soapbox...


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> I usually keep my opinions relating to religion, politics, and other hot button topics pretty close to the vest. There was a heated discussion regarding a pretty hot button topic and it was just the last straw for me. I wasn't directly involved in the discussion, but it bothered me enough to un-friend my own BIL.  I am so tired of seeing these "join my cause" things on FB. When it's a valid cause, like GWTW or a TRUE cause, i'm ok with it. But this particular cause just rubs me the wrong way. Why oh why can't people just let people be HAPPY and live their lives without interference? I don't care who you marry...marry a goat as far as i'm concerned...but just let people be HAPPY...
> 
> Alright...off my soapbox...


----------



## DLBDS

scarlett873 said:


> I usually keep my opinions relating to religion, politics, and other hot button topics pretty close to the vest. There was a heated discussion regarding a pretty hot button topic and it was just the last straw for me. I wasn't directly involved in the discussion, but it bothered me enough to un-friend my own BIL.  I am so tired of seeing these "join my cause" things on FB. When it's a valid cause, like GWTW or a TRUE cause, i'm ok with it. But this particular cause just rubs me the wrong way. Why oh why can't people just let people be HAPPY and live their lives without interference? I don't care who you marry...marry a goat as far as i'm concerned...but just let people be HAPPY...
> 
> Alright...off my soapbox...



That sucks. Stick with us then. You'll ALWAYS be HAPPY! (Your BIL isn't a DISer is he?)


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


>


Thanks...lol

I'm over it...really...his family is just psycho and this just reminded me why we stay away...


----------



## 3guysandagal

I hate the "join my cause" stuff.
I am considering taking off another friend, although not a close friend, as he keeps sending "ads" for music he promotes.


----------



## scarlett873

DLBDS said:


> That sucks. Stick with us then. You'll ALWAYS be HAPPY! (Your BIL isn't a DISer is he?)



Doubtful, but I truly don't care if he is anyway. I'd say it in person too...


----------



## DLBDS

Well folks, I can't feel my backside any longer so I guess that's my cue to call it a night. Gonna lay down here and watch something on tv. Enjoy the rest of your evening.


----------



## spaddy

scarlett873 said:


> I've actually just un-friended someone on FB. Why do some people have to be so close-minded?
> 
> ETA: And I chose such a sad topic for my 10,000th post on the DIS????
> 
> 10,000 posts...and I owe it all to you guys...





scarlett873 said:


> I usually keep my opinions relating to religion, politics, and other hot button topics pretty close to the vest. There was a heated discussion regarding a pretty hot button topic and it was just the last straw for me. I wasn't directly involved in the discussion, but it bothered me enough to un-friend my own BIL.  I am so tired of seeing these "join my cause" things on FB. When it's a valid cause, like GWTW or a TRUE cause, i'm ok with it. But this particular cause just rubs me the wrong way. Why oh why can't people just let people be HAPPY and live their lives without interference? I don't care who you marry...marry a goat as far as i'm concerned...but just let people be HAPPY...
> 
> Alright...off my soapbox...



Some people just like to hear themselves talk.  I was very close to unfriending someone when I first joined FB.  Luckily ignoring worked.


Congrats on 10,000.


----------



## scarlett873

So who's going on a cruise?


----------



## jeanigor

Well folks I think its time for me to turn in too. Tomorrow is a big day. The podcast (with special event announced). Chat. One month until my vacation.

And DP starts a new job tomorrow. He says he hates it already and it pays less than his old job, but its better than no job at all right now.

See you in the morning!!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> Well folks I think its time for me to turn in too. Tomorrow is a big day. The podcast (with special event announced). Chat. One month until my vacation.
> 
> And DP starts a new job tomorrow. He says he hates it already and it pays less than his old job, but its better than n ojob at all right now.
> 
> See you in the morning!!!



Night Todd.

Good luck tomorrow DP!


----------



## 3guysandagal

scarlett873 said:


> So who's going on a cruise?



Hey!

We are!

What will we be doing exactly 33 days from now?

I have no idea really..........


Drinking??


----------



## cocowum

winotracy said:


> *You're Welcome Brandie*!


I just spit Diet Coke all over my monitor!!! 



scarlett873 said:


> So who's going on a cruise?





jeanigor said:


> Well folks I think its time for me to turn in too. Tomorrow is a big day. The podcast (with special event announced). Chat. One month until my vacation.
> 
> And DP starts a new job tomorrow. He says he hates it already and it pays less than his old job, but its better than no job at all right now.
> 
> See you in the morning!!!




Good Luck DP!!!


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> One month from right now I will be sitting on the balcony in WDW *sipping a cold beer *after a day in DHS.



Couldn't you wait for me?


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> Are the boards slow for anyone else??
> 
> Nevermind, that was quick





jeanigor said:


> Little bit, but I don't know if its my computer or the boards...DP is downloading and uploading stuff.



It's not always slow but when it is - STANDSTILL. You aren't the only ones.


----------



## georgemoe

Brandie. 

Happy 10,000 post!


----------



## Madi100

katscradle said:


> Nicole great job on the running, looks like were building up our run times.
> Maybe we can go for a run when we are on Castaway Cay.
> 
> Hi Anna hope your having a great day!
> 
> Nicole don't forget meeting baby Ferris.



Oh, no.  I'm NOT running on the cruise.  I am not packing my sports bra for my butt.  Leaving it at home.

And, can't forget Baby Ferris.  



DVCsince02 said:


> So, today at the gym I ran a bit.  My back has been killing me, but I did it and was glad afterwards.  Before I go get the kids, I clean up and use the scale.  I've lost 6 pounds!  Woo Hoo!



Way to go, Jen!!!!  Keep up the great work.



scarlett873 said:


> I usually keep my opinions relating to religion, politics, and other hot button topics pretty close to the vest. There was a heated discussion regarding a pretty hot button topic and it was just the last straw for me. I wasn't directly involved in the discussion, but it bothered me enough to un-friend my own BIL.  I am so tired of seeing these "join my cause" things on FB. When it's a valid cause, like GWTW or a TRUE cause, i'm ok with it. But this particular cause just rubs me the wrong way. Why oh why can't people just let people be HAPPY and live their lives without interference? I don't care who you marry...marry a goat as far as i'm concerned...but just let people be HAPPY...
> 
> Alright...off my soapbox...



So, I can bring my goat on the cruise???  I agree with you.  I have some very strong views on things.  But, they are best shared when I know that others feel the same way.



georgemoe said:


> Brandie.
> 
> Happy 10,000 post!




Way to go, Brandie!


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> Hey!
> 
> We are!
> 
> What will we be doing exactly 33 days from now?
> 
> I have no idea really..........
> 
> 
> *Drinking??*


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Nicole great job on the running, looks like were building up our run times.
> Maybe we can go for a run when we are on Castaway Cay.
> 
> Hi Anna hope your having a great day!
> 
> Nicole don't forget meeting baby Ferris.



I feel like crap. I came home from work and went straight to bed.



katscradle said:


> The Dentist was great.
> I remember the first time I saw him I looked at DH who was my BF at the time and said WOW!


That's great!



cocowum said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Jen...







katscradle said:


> Hey Fiona this will get better just keep thinking that.
> I was at Yonge & sheppard today, wow no snow at all it seemed.
> Meanwhile at home there probably 6 inches, what a differance in
> a 20 minute drive.
> When I got home the plow had gone by and couldn't back the car into
> the driveway without damaging something, so I had to get out a shovel.
> Then DH comes out and says,"I don't know why your shoveling it's going
> to melt on Thursday." I look at him and told him I could no back my car up over the snow bank and he gets in his truck and goes to work.



Bad John!



dpuck1998 said:


> My lungs are burning and I'm coughing a lot of "gunk" but I was able
> to get a workout in and I feel better.  Tomorrow...right??



Luckily my lungs don't burn. I just keep sneezing and my nose is really stuffed up, and my throat hurts.
I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Well folks I think its time for me to turn in too. Tomorrow is a big day. The podcast (with special event announced). Chat. One month until my vacation.
> 
> And DP starts a new job tomorrow. He says he hates it already and it pays less than his old job, but its better than no job at all right now.
> 
> See you in the morning!!!



Oh that is so great Todd!  Tell him I said congrats on the new job.


----------



## aspen37

Congrats on 10,000 Brandie!


----------



## georgemoe

*Castaway Cay will be awesome!*

Parasailing, swimming, floating, enjoying DISpeeps, and


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hi George!


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> I feel like crap. I came home from work and went straight to bed.
> 
> Luckily my lungs don't burn. I just keep sneezing and my nose is really stuffed up, and my throat hurts.
> I hope you feel better soon.



It sucks to be sick.  Hope your feeling better soon Anna.


----------



## maiziezoe

scarlett873 said:


> I've actually just un-friended someone on FB. Why do some people have to be so close-minded?
> 
> ETA: And I chose such a sad topic for my 10,000th post on the DIS????
> 
> 10,000 posts...and I owe it all to you guys...



CONGRATS, Brandie!!  Awesome!! 

I was just telling a FB friend yesterday that I am thinking about dumping several friends off of FB. I try not to talk about politics and religion unless it is with my close friends, but I have some old classmates that are *very* anti-something I believe in and it drives me crazy. 



scarlett873 said:


> So who's going on a cruise?



I was thinking about it. 



jeanigor said:


> Well folks I think its time for me to turn in too. Tomorrow is a big day. The podcast (with special event announced). Chat. One month until my vacation.
> 
> And DP starts a new job tomorrow. He says he hates it already and it pays less than his old job, but its better than no job at all right now.
> 
> See you in the morning!!!



Good luck to DP!!  I hope his first day is great!


----------



## scarlett873

Ok...it's officially Wednesday...where's the show?


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> It sucks to be sick.  Hope your feeling better soon Anna.



Thanks Kim. It's about time for me to go back to sleep.


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> Ok...it's officially Wednesday...where's the show?



Yeah where's the show?


----------



## Tonya2426

DLBDS said:


> I'm pretty sure this rates as a posting violation.


 
Sure, sure, it's a posting violation.  Penalities all around!!!!  Drinks are on the house???


----------



## 3guysandagal

Tonya2426 said:


> Sure, sure, it's a posting violation.  Penalities all around!!!!  Drinks are on the house???




Congratulations on post 2000!!!!


----------



## Tonya2426

3guysandagal said:


> Congratulations on post 2000!!!!


 

Thanks!!!!   I hadn't even noticed.  Who would have thunk I would have 2000 posts? And that lucky #2000 would be as the Posting Police?!?!?    But at least I am getting us free drinks.


----------



## Tonya2426

Listening to the Show!!!  OMG!!!!  I can't wait!!!!!  Sign me up!!!!!


----------



## aspen37

I couldn't sleep so I just started listening to the show.


----------



## aspen37

I can't wait to hear the news. GKTW donations are doing great!


----------



## aspen37

This is very cool! Good job Disney.


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> I've actually just un-friended someone on FB. Why do some people have to be so close-minded?
> 
> ETA: And I chose such a sad topic for my 10,000th post on the DIS????
> 
> 10,000 posts...and I owe it all to you guys...



Congrats on 10K Brandie!!


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> Listening to the Show!!!  OMG!!!!  I can't wait!!!!!  Sign me up!!!!!



I'm listening now....John just started his housekeeping.....the anticipation is killing me....


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> I'm listening now....John just started his housekeeping.....the anticipation is killing me....



Arrr, it's not on iTunes yet. I was coming here hoping somone posted what it was.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> Arrr, it's not on iTunes yet. I was coming here hoping somone posted what it was.



I'm not going to spoil it.......


But poor poor poor Tracy. I think she will need and extra tall glass of wine....


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> I'm not going to spoil it.......
> 
> 
> But poor poor poor Tracy. I think she will need and extra tall glass of wine....



Ok, since you are not going to tell me it turned the computer on.


----------



## jeanigor

*33 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and Buffoonery on Buses!!*
*32 Days Until 6 DISers romp through the mud for GKTW!!*


----------



## winotracy

*A story and a cruise tip from AskTracy*

I know some of you will have children with you so I wanted to share this story I heard recently on the ship.  There was a child once that lost his Key to the World card.  He didn't want to tell anyone about it because he would get in trouble.  A few days later someone how it came to the attention of his parents that the card was gone.  Guess what happened?  Another child found his card in the arcade and started using it for arcade games.  By the time it was discovered, over $500 of purchases had been made with the lost card.  In the end Disney did not charge the family who's card was lost (don't know what happened to the other kid though!).  

Disney Cruise Lines Key to the World card works much the same as the KTTW card on land.  You have a limit at which time they will charge your credit card.  On DCL, the limit is somewhere around $400 to $500.  With the KTTW card though, you will never go to a shop and make a purchase and have them say "I'm sorry your credit card was declined, you are over your limit".  This is why if you give the kids charging privileges you need to make sure they understand their limit and check your account frequently.  You can do this by going to Guest Services and asking for a printout of your account.  You also need to make them understand that this piece of plastic with Donald or Goofy's picture on it is like money and if you lose it, report it to a Cast Member or your parents immediately.  Same thing goes if you find a card (I don't mean like on a lounge chair with someone's belongings but somewhere that it appears to be lost) you should give it to a Cast Member right away.

Just my little tip of the day!


----------



## dpuck1998

aspen37 said:


> I feel like crap. I came home from work and went straight to bed.
> 
> Luckily my lungs don't burn. I just keep sneezing and my nose is really stuffed up, and my throat hurts.
> I hope you feel better soon.



Get better! Sorry if I got you sick!  



maiziezoe said:


> CONGRATS, Brandie!!  Awesome!!
> 
> I was just telling a FB friend yesterday that I am thinking about dumping several friends off of FB. I try not to talk about politics and religion unless it is with my close friends, but I have some old classmates that are *very* anti-something I believe in and it drives me crazy.



I dump any one on FB that annoys me.  I have a quick trigger finger.  Life is too short to be annoyed by my computer.


----------



## jeanigor

Thanks for the tip Tracy! I think its important to realize that, even if we aren't bringing kidlets along.


----------



## winotracy

Reminder:  Please have your answers to me regarding dining, transfers and DISboard names/preferred names as soon as possible.  I'm still missing a few of the names (the only one you had to reply to) and until I get all responses, I can't take care of assigning dining, removing DCL transfers and the stuff I gotta do with the names.  

Thank you!


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> Hi George!



Hi John. Sorry I missed you last night.

Good morning everyone.  I need to listen to the show before I catch up with the thread. Check you all later. Working home office today affords me listening time.


----------



## cocowum

winotracy said:


> Reminder:  Please have your answers to me regarding dining, transfers and DISboard names/preferred names as soon as possible.  I'm still missing a few of the names (the only one you had to reply to) and until I get all responses, I can't take care of assigning dining, removing DCL transfers and the stuff I gotta do with the names.
> 
> Thank you!



You see sometimes my need to be first works in your favor... I mailed my responses  to you as soon as I opened my email. 






I <3 U Tracy.


----------



## cocowum

Good Morning everyone!  I just listened to the show and can I just say...

*WOOHOO!!!!!​*


----------



## scarlett873

Gooooooooooood morning!!

Wednesday is my favorite day of the week! 

Listening to the show now!


----------



## lttlmc3

Well, here I am at work.  Looks like I'll be here a lot.  We have had yet another person quit.  Lots and lots of overtime coming!  I'm just going to keep telling myself its Disney money!


----------



## Madi100

Good morning everyone.  I hate surprises, and I haven't listened to the show yet.  Hoping to listen this morning.  

I'm off to the gym this morning.


----------



## tiggerbell

I have to get to work, but I needed to say that I heard this morning's announcement about the cruise and... I am so excited about it, I'm practically giddy!!!

Thank you guys so much for setting that up - I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!  Kevin, I'm setting up a new club in your honor for this - I'm calling it K23!!!


----------



## Madi100

Great advice, Tracy.  My children will not have charging options on their cards.  No way.  I'd never give them a credit card, and I don't see much difference with this.


----------



## maiziezoe

winotracy said:


> *A story and a cruise tip from AskTracy*
> 
> I know some of you will have children with you so I wanted to share this story I heard recently on the ship.  There was a child once that lost his Key to the World card.  He didn't want to tell anyone about it because he would get in trouble.  A few days later someone how it came to the attention of his parents that the card was gone.  Guess what happened?  Another child found his card in the arcade and started using it for arcade games.  By the time it was discovered, over $500 of purchases had been made with the lost card.  In the end Disney did not charge the family who's card was lost (don't know what happened to the other kid though!).
> 
> Disney Cruise Lines Key to the World card works much the same as the KTTW card on land.  You have a limit at which time they will charge your credit card.  On DCL, the limit is somewhere around $400 to $500.  With the KTTW card though, you will never go to a shop and make a purchase and have them say "I'm sorry your credit card was declined, you are over your limit".  This is why if you give the kids charging privileges you need to make sure they understand their limit and check your account frequently.  You can do this by going to Guest Services and asking for a printout of your account.  You also need to make them understand that this piece of plastic with Donald or Goofy's picture on it is like money and if you lose it, report it to a Cast Member or your parents immediately.  Same thing goes if you find a card (I don't mean like on a lounge chair with someone's belongings but somewhere that it appears to be lost) you should give it to a Cast Member right away.
> 
> Just my little tip of the day!



Thanks for the tip, Tracy! 


Listening to the podcast!


----------



## jeanigor

lttlmc3 said:


> Well, here I am at work.  Looks like I'll be here a lot.  We have had yet another person quit.  Lots and lots of overtime coming!  I'm just going to keep telling myself its Disney money!



But they do have someone to work for you in 33 days right?


----------



## cocowum

*Paul,*

OMG!!! Some guy just sent me a private message on facebook asked if Paul and I were SWINGERS!!!  OMG!!!!!! ***can't breathe***


----------



## MrandMissVacation

I'm stuck at work and cannot listen to the podcast. Could someone pretty please please please  PM the surprise.
TIA
Michelle


----------



## lttlmc3

cocowum said:


> *Paul,*
> 
> OMG!!! Some guy just sent me a private message on facebook asked if Paul and I were SWINGERS!!!  OMG!!!!!! ***can't breathe***



OMG!!!  EWWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> *Paul,*
> 
> OMG!!! Some guy just sent me a private message on facebook asked if Paul and I were SWINGERS!!!  OMG!!!!!! ***can't breathe***



sorry about that


----------



## cocowum

lttlmc3 said:


> OMG!!!  EWWWWWWW!!!!!



What a freakkkkkk!!!!!  I only have DISer friends and have no idea who he is.


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> sorry about that


----------



## DVCsince02

cocowum said:


> *Paul,*
> 
> OMG!!! Some guy just sent me a private message on facebook asked if Paul and I were SWINGERS!!!  OMG!!!!!! ***can't breathe***



Sorry, my husband is sometimes a bit forward.


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> What a freakkkkkk!!!!!  I only have DISer friends and have no idea who he is.



Do you have your account setup so only your friends can contact you?  By default you can be contacted by your "network" and that was the first thing I changed.


----------



## cocowum

I wish I could call Paul and tell him but he is on a training mission. I'm laughing my *** off!!! People are insane!


----------



## maiziezoe

cocowum said:


> *Paul,*
> 
> OMG!!! Some guy just sent me a private message on facebook asked if Paul and I were SWINGERS!!!  OMG!!!!!! ***can't breathe***


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Sorry, my husband is sometimes a bit forward.



Says the wife that has two husbands!


----------



## cocowum

DVCsince02 said:


> Sorry, my husband is sometimes a bit forward.


        



dpuck1998 said:


> Do you have your account setup so only your friends can contact you?  By default you can be contacted by your "network" and that was the first thing I changed.



I guess I better go check out my settings.


----------



## Dodie

*OH MY GOODNESS! So very, very cool!*

And then, there's *this*....


cocowum said:


> *Paul,*
> OMG!!! Some guy just sent me a private message on facebook asked if Paul and I were SWINGERS!!!  OMG!!!!!! ***can't breathe***





DVCsince02 said:


> Sorry, my husband is sometimes a bit forward.


----------



## dpuck1998

Dodie said:


> *OH MY GOODNESS! So very, very cool!*



Hopefully you are not talking about Alicia's announcement.


----------



## kab407

Will someone PM me with the surprise.  I won't be able to listen to the show till late tonight and well, you're killin' me!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> Says the wife that has two husbands!



That _you_ know of.


----------



## scarlett873

cocowum said:


> *Paul,*
> 
> OMG!!! Some guy just sent me a private message on facebook asked if Paul and I were SWINGERS!!!  OMG!!!!!! ***can't breathe***






dpuck1998 said:


> sorry about that


 



DVCsince02 said:


> Sorry, my husband is sometimes a bit forward.


Are we married to the same person? (and i'm not talking about Don...LOL)


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> That _you_ know of.


----------



## spaddy

cocowum said:


> *Paul,*
> 
> OMG!!! Some guy just sent me a private message on facebook asked if Paul and I were SWINGERS!!!  OMG!!!!!! ***can't breathe***



OMG, that is too funny.  So do you think he sent Paul the same message?


----------



## kab407

Dodie is my new BFF!!!

WOW!!!!


----------



## exwdwcm

listening to the show now!  can't wait for the cruise news! 

Alicia- OMG!  that is hilarious!


----------



## jeanigor

How long before we can start bugging Tracy about the list?


----------



## MrandMissVacation

kab407 said:


> Dodie is my new BFF!!!
> 
> WOW!!!!



I asked for a PM a bit ago..would you mind sharing the news in a PM to me please.

Michelle


----------



## winotracy

jeanigor said:


> How long before we can start bugging Tracy about the list?



You can't!!  I need to work with Disney to get a schedule before we can start scheduling you for sessions.  I will tell you that we are looking at the day in Nassau for these sessions.


----------



## ADP

The announcement is *very cool.*  Looking forward to it!  Thanks to the crew and Dreams!


----------



## chirurgeon

jeanigor said:


> How long before we can start bugging Tracy about the list?



NO ONE IS GOING TO BUG TRACY!!!!!!!! She has too much control over our lives come 33 days from now.  We will be PATIENT.  I don't want to end up in steerage, thank you very much.

Kim


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> You can't!!  I need to work with Disney to get a schedule before we can start scheduling you for sessions.  I will tell you that we are looking at the day in Nassau for these sessions.



We have to wait more.........since its you, I suppose.

The crew didn't give you a large enough shout out. You are AWESOME!!!


----------



## tiggerbell

dpuck1998 said:


> Says the wife that has two husbands!


 
Says the man who has 5 wives!!!


----------



## spaddy

MrandMissVacation said:


> I asked for a PM a bit ago..would you mind sharing the news in a PM to me please.
> 
> Michelle



Did anyone PM you yet?


----------



## chirurgeon

UPS says my cruise documents are OUT FOR DELIVERY 



Kim


----------



## Dodie

MrandMissVacation said:


> I asked for a PM a bit ago..would you mind sharing the news in a PM to me please.
> 
> Michelle



PM sent!


----------



## kab407

MrandMissVacation said:


> I asked for a PM a bit ago..would you mind sharing the news in a PM to me please.
> 
> Michelle



Check your PM


----------



## guynwdm

Just listening to the podcast.  So pumped for the Disney historian who will be there.  WAY TO GO PODCAST CREW!!!

I am wondering when we will get to know about the timing of the events on the ship.  I am guessing Tracy will need a vacation after all this logistics of this trip

Rob


ps.  I can't keep up on the threads... is there a cliffnotes for it somewhere??


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> UPS says my cruise documents are OUT FOR DELIVERY
> 
> 
> 
> Kim



Mine as well!!!!

Now if only I had a good reason to go home and wait for it to arrive. The package might get cold and lonely sitting on the deck all alone....


----------



## spaddy

chirurgeon said:


> UPS says my cruise documents are OUT FOR DELIVERY
> 
> 
> 
> Kim



My room hasn't been assigned yet.   I don't really care as long as I have a room.


----------



## MrandMissVacation

spaddy said:


> Did anyone PM you yet?




Yes
Thanks to Kathy and Dodie

Very cool!!


----------



## jeanigor

guynwdm said:


> I am wondering when we will get to know about the timing of the events on the ship.  I am guessing Tracy will need a vacation after all this logistics of this trip
> 
> Rob
> 
> 
> ps.  I can't keep up on the threads... is there a cliffnotes for it somewhere??



She is taking one right after the podcast cruise. She is going to hide from those of us that are staying for post cruise activities.


----------



## spaddy

MrandMissVacation said:


> Yes
> Thanks to Kathy and Dodie
> 
> Very cool!!



I would have PMed you but I only half listened.  I still can't download it onto my Touch.

Trying to listen to it streaming on my computer with a 4 year old is not ideal.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> My room hasn't been assigned yet.   I don't really care as long as I have a room.



If there is anything fun and exciting I will share it with you!!!


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> If there is anything fun and exciting I will share it with you!!!



Actually I am sort of glad they are not coming tomorrow or Friday.  We won't be there to get them and the thought of a package sitting outside our door while we are gone stresses me out.

I like getting the package just because you know it is getting close.


----------



## lttlmc3

chirurgeon said:


> UPS says my cruise documents are OUT FOR DELIVERY
> 
> 
> 
> Kim



How were you able to check on that?


----------



## jeanigor

lttlmc3 said:


> How were you able to check on that?



Here's how:



winotracy said:


> Tracking information for your documents:
> 
> FOR US GUESTS
> 
> Go to http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?loc=en_US
> 
> In the Shipment Reference field type in your DCL number. This is an eight digit number (not the one following Grp on your reservation). Press Track.
> 
> It may not come up with your documents and you may have to go down to Shipment Destination and select United States and YOUR zip code.
> 
> When I put in my reservation number, it came up as a delivered package. Remember that other companies may have the same reference number, but DCL uses your reservation number for this. Mine hasn't shipped yet as when I limited it to my zip code, nothing came up.
> 
> FOR INTERNATIONAL GUESTS:
> 
> https://www.fedex.com/AltRefTracking?cntry_code=us
> 
> Enter your reservation number, country shipped to and postal code.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Can someone PM me as well? I can't do streaming at work and it is not showing up on itunes from my iphone.

Thanks!
Becky


----------



## winotracy

guynwdm said:


> Just listening to the podcast.  So pumped for the Disney historian who will be there.  WAY TO GO PODCAST CREW!!!
> 
> I am wondering when we will get to know about the timing of the events on the ship.  I am guessing Tracy will need a vacation after all this logistics of this trip
> 
> Rob
> 
> 
> ps.  I can't keep up on the threads... is there a cliffnotes for it somewhere??





jeanigor said:


> She is taking one right after the podcast cruise. She is going to hide from those of us that are staying for post cruise activities.



Nine nights at Kidani Village!!  We upgraded the studio for two nights to the one bedroom so we shouldn't have to switch rooms at all  Then a 7 night cruise


----------



## winotracy

halliesmommy01 said:


> Can someone PM me as well? I can't do streaming at work and it is not showing up on itunes from my iphone.
> 
> Thanks!
> Becky



It's not a secret if you all want to openly talk about it here


----------



## winotracy

UPS is bringing me two packages today 

No, not my documents but shoes!!!

Did I get Alicia's attention?


----------



## exwdwcm

winotracy said:


> UPS is bringing me two packages today
> 
> No, not my documents but shoes!!!
> 
> Did I get Alicia's attention?


yeah for SHOES!!!


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> UPS is bringing me two packages today
> 
> No, not my documents but shoes!!!
> 
> Did I get Alicia's attention?



What a beautiful sight.  The man in Brown delivering shoes .

Dosen't get much better then that on a Wednesday!


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> It's not a secret if you all want to openly talk about it here



I know I wanted to hear it from the crew. I figured others would like the same courtesy. 

Honestly, I would have been happy if it were something as simple as a "We're going to wave at you during dinner." The crew never fails to out do themselves. Bravo.


----------



## georgemoe

cocowum said:


> *Paul,*
> 
> OMG!!! Some guy just sent me a private message on facebook asked if Paul and I were SWINGERS!!!  OMG!!!!!! ***can't breathe***



FB is gaga for Baba.


----------



## shellyminnie

OK catching up!!



DVCsince02 said:


> So, today at the gym I ran a bit.  My back has been killing me, but I did it and was glad afterwards.  Before I go get the kids, I clean up and use the scale.  I've lost 6 pounds!  Woo Hoo!



Awesome Jen!! Keep it up!! 



scarlett873 said:


> I've actually just un-friended someone on FB. Why do some people have to be so close-minded?
> 
> ETA: And I chose such a sad topic for my 10,000th post on the DIS????
> 
> 10,000 posts...and I owe it all to you guys...



arty: CONGRATS BRANDIE!!!!arty:



scarlett873 said:


> So who's going on a cruise?



Me Me Me!!!!





cocowum said:


> *Paul,*
> 
> OMG!!! Some guy just sent me a private message on facebook asked if Paul and I were SWINGERS!!!  OMG!!!!!! ***can't breathe***







dpuck1998 said:


> sorry about that





DVCsince02 said:


> Sorry, my husband is sometimes a bit forward.







chirurgeon said:


> NO ONE IS GOING TO BUG TRACY!!!!!!!! She has too much control over our lives come 33 days from now.  We will be PATIENT.  I don't want to end up in steerage, thank you very much.
> 
> Kim



Do you remember who you're talking too??? 



tiggerbell said:


> Says the man who has 5 wives!!!



Nice one!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

chirurgeon said:


> UPS says my cruise documents are OUT FOR DELIVERY
> 
> 
> 
> Kim



Me too! Me too!!


----------



## sandyh67

cocowum said:


> *Paul,*
> 
> OMG!!! Some guy just sent me a private message on facebook asked if Paul and I were SWINGERS!!!  OMG!!!!!! ***can't breathe***



OMG- a friend of ours that DH Jim leads boy scouts with asked Jim if he and I would be interested- as he told Jim that he and his wife are swingers!!!!!
Dear God, I dont think we can even hang out with them anymore and look at them with a strait face!  
Alright- I guess this is a FAMILY board, but had to share, as I had this experience this week!  
I asked Jim what he said, he said he responded-  uhhhh, I dont think Sandy and I would ever be interested in anything like that


----------



## georgemoe

chirurgeon said:


> UPS says my cruise documents are OUT FOR DELIVERY
> 
> 
> 
> Kim





jeanigor said:


> Mine as well!!!!
> 
> Now if only I had a good reason to go home and wait for it to arrive. The package might get cold and lonely sitting on the deck all alone....



Same here and I'm home office today to get them.   Unfortunately, UPS doesn't normally get here until after 5. 

*Just noticed 2K.*


----------



## aspen37

dpuck1998 said:


> Get better! Sorry if I got you sick!
> 
> 
> 
> I dump any one on FB that annoys me.  I have a quick trigger finger.  Life is too short to be annoyed by my computer.



     Thanks Don!



lttlmc3 said:


> Well, here I am at work.  Looks like I'll be here a lot.  We have had yet another person quit.  Lots and lots of overtime coming!  I'm just going to keep telling myself its Disney money!



Extra money for Disney is GOOD!
Your really going to need this vacation.


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> *Just noticed 2K.*


----------



## jeanigor

Congrats on 2K George....I remember when you broke 1000...it seems like only yesterday.


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> FB is gaga for Baba.



 CONGRATS GEORGE


----------



## DVCsince02

Yay George!


----------



## aspen37

cocowum said:


> *Paul,*
> 
> OMG!!! Some guy just sent me a private message on facebook asked if Paul and I were SWINGERS!!!  OMG!!!!!! ***can't breathe***



OMG!! 



dpuck1998 said:


> sorry about that





DVCsince02 said:


> Sorry, my husband is sometimes a bit forward.


----------



## MrandMissVacation

spaddy said:


> I would have PMed you but I only half listened.  I still can't download it onto my Touch.
> 
> Trying to listen to it streaming on my computer with a 4 year old is not ideal.



It's all good.. I was being impatient and feeling left out.
Dis'ers came through


----------



## aspen37

winotracy said:


> You can't!!  I need to work with Disney to get a schedule before we can start scheduling you for sessions.  I will tell you that we are looking at the day in Nassau for these sessions.



Thanks for the heads up on what day your looking at!


----------



## aspen37

chirurgeon said:


> UPS says my cruise documents are OUT FOR DELIVERY
> 
> 
> 
> Kim



  




spaddy said:


> Actually I am sort of glad they are not coming tomorrow or Friday.  We won't be there to get them and the thought of a package sitting outside our door while we are gone stresses me out.
> 
> I like getting the package just because you know it is getting close.



I agree!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

UPS delivered our documents last night!

But, I got to tell you, I was a little disappointed. I don't know what I was expecting honestly, but it left me a little deflated...ya know?

Guess we've been talking about this and planning so long now that Disney hasn't kept up with my great expectations!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

UGHH!!! Was in the middle of a conversation on FB and the site goes down!! 

to answer your question Jen, yes we have more than enough already!! Will probably be upgrading package!!!


----------



## aspen37

winotracy said:


> UPS is bringing me two packages today
> 
> No, not my documents but shoes!!!
> 
> Did I get Alicia's attention?



  




jeanigor said:


> I know I wanted to hear it from the crew. I figured others would like the same courtesy.
> 
> Honestly, I would have been happy if it were something as simple as a "We're going to wave at you during dinner." The crew never fails to out do themselves. Bravo.




They are working so hard to make this such a great trip for all of us!



maiziezoe said:


> Me too! Me too!!



 


sandyh67 said:


> OMG- a friend of ours that DH Jim leads boy scouts with asked Jim if he and I would be interested- as he told Jim that he and his wife are swingers!!!!!
> Dear God, I dont think we can even hang out with them anymore and look at them with a strait face!
> Alright- I guess this is a FAMILY board, but had to share, as I had this experience this week!
> I asked Jim what he said, he said he responded-  uhhhh, I dont think Sandy and I would ever be interested in anything like that


 
 




georgemoe said:


> Same here and I'm home office today to get them.   Unfortunately, UPS doesn't normally get here until after 5.
> 
> *Just noticed 2K.*



Congrats on 2,000 George!


----------



## jeanigor

Ugh. Alamo is being a pain in the patootie.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

jeanigor said:


> Honestly, I would have been happy if it were something as simple as a "We're going to wave at you during dinner." The crew never fails to out do themselves. Bravo.


 Agreed - on both points!!!!


jeanigor said:


> Congrats on 2K George....I remember when you broke 1000...it seems like only yesterday.


 Congrats George!!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

jeanigor said:


> Ugh. Alamo is being a pain in the patootie.


Did you have an accident or is this for your pre-cruise rental?


----------



## DVCsince02

Shelly, that is awesome!


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


> Yay George!



Jen, I need to chat with today.



TheBeadPirate said:


> UPS delivered our documents last night!
> 
> But, I got to tell you, I was a little disappointed. I don't know what I was expecting honestly, but it left me a little deflated...ya know?
> 
> Guess we've been talking about this and planning so long now that Disney hasn't kept up with my great expectations!!!



Haven't you been keeping up with the threads?  I mentioned a long time ago that there wouldn't be much in your documents.


----------



## scarlett873

I've hit the boredom stage of unemployment. The only thing I can think about is going shopping! 

If DH gets good news tomorrow or Friday...I am sooooooooo going shopping...


----------



## aspen37

TheBeadPirate said:


> UPS delivered our documents last night!
> 
> But, I got to tell you, I was a little disappointed. I don't know what I was expecting honestly, but it left me a little deflated...ya know?
> 
> Guess we've been talking about this and planning so long now that Disney hasn't kept up with my great expectations!!!



So was I. The docs were a little nicer on my other cruises. Oh well.


----------



## dpuck1998

winotracy said:


> Jen, I need to chat with today.



Ohh...Jen got called to the office!


----------



## MrandMissVacation

jeanigor said:


> Ugh. Alamo is being a pain in the patootie.



I ended up w/ Budget Todd.


----------



## disneyfan19712006

Has anyone with a gurantee room gotten a room assignment yet. I saw a couple of peole who had assigned rooms have recieved documents. Just wondering. I'm very anxious to see where we are. This is the first time I have booked a 12. I'll be fine with that but its exciting to see. I am doing a little better about the baby thing. It is in the hands of the courts so I have to have faith in our legal system. I even got all my FE gifts done last weekend. 31 days


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Ugh. Alamo is being a pain in the patootie.



I'm sorry Todd!


----------



## jeanigor

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Did you have an accident or is this for your pre-cruise rental?



Pre-Cruise.



MrandMissVacation said:


> I ended up w/ Budget Todd.



How difficult is that going to be to return and get back to the DolFUN for the DU buses?



winotracy said:


> Jen, I need to chat with today.



Who is today?


----------



## chirurgeon

winotracy said:


> UPS is bringing me two packages today
> 
> No, not my documents but shoes!!!
> 
> Did I get Alicia's attention?



Actually I will be getting a pair of shoe, too.

As far as upgrading at the port, I have already upgraded to at Cat. 10 for the split bathroom.  This is a question calling for a wild guess and I will in no way hold anyone to their answer, but if I upgrade to at cat 8 or 9 how much would I have to pay?

Kim


----------



## TheBeadPirate

winotracy said:


> Haven't you been keeping up with the threads?  I mentioned a long time ago that there wouldn't be much in your documents.



Ummmm, Tracy, think about what you just said there...... I don't know how YOU keep up with these threads!!!!!!


And I know you said there wasn't going to be much, but I guess I thought it'd be a packet or folder or something, not necessarily the little ticket book thingie.

It was like- 

"Oh, documents! It's almost time! (insert little squeal here)"

open package 

"Oh, well, isn't that nice...."


----------



## stenogoddess

I just wanted to say HELLO!  I'm sorry I can't keep up with the thread so much anymore.  I've been working SO MUCH lately, which is good, but it's hard to keep up the chatting.  I miss you guys.  

And also, Don, if you could stop by, my internet connection has gotten soooo sllloooowwww.  I can actually feel myself aging waiting on it.  Can't be a good sign. *sigh*

for everyone!


----------



## winotracy

disneyfan19712006 said:


> Has anyone with a gurantee room gotten a room assignment yet. I saw a couple of peole who had assigned rooms have recieved documents. Just wondering. I'm very anxious to see where we are. This is the first time I have booked a 12. I'll be fine with that but its exciting to see. I am doing a little better about the baby thing. It is in the hands of the courts so I have to have faith in our legal system. I even got all my FE gifts done last weekend. 31 days



These will not be assigned likely until 30 days prior.  I wouldn't expect to see a room assignment until Friday or Monday and it may not happen until you get to the port (just putting this out there so if you don't get an assignment right away on Friday, you'll understand these things happen).  



chirurgeon said:


> Actually I will be getting a pair of shoe, too.
> 
> As far as upgrading at the port, I have already upgraded to at Cat. 10 for the split bathroom.  This is a question calling for a wild guess and I will in no way hold anyone to their answer, but if I upgrade to at cat 8 or 9 how much would I have to pay?
> 
> Kim



There is absolutely no way to know.  I don't believe there is a set amount for upgrades at the port.  It likely varies by date and by what's available.  

By the way, this is why I mentioned having one person (or one per floor) that will post updates to room changes onboard for those of you doing the Fish Extender gifts.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> Ugh. Alamo is being a pain in the patootie.



What's up with them Todd? Are you saying I might have to smack them?  I've got a res with them.


----------



## winotracy

TheBeadPirate said:


> Ummmm, Tracy, think about what you just said there...... I don't know how YOU keep up with these threads!!!!!!
> 
> 
> And I know you said there wasn't going to be much, but I guess I thought it'd be a packet or folder or something, not necessarily the little ticket book thingie.
> 
> It was like-
> 
> "Oh, documents! It's almost time! (insert little squeal here)"
> 
> open package
> 
> "Oh, well, isn't that nice...."



That's why I said it Lori 

I got a better one for you.  I live on a cul de sac and when UPS comes, he has to go past my house to the end of the street and come back so I'm ready for him.  I usually wait until the truck is parked but then I run out of the house like a little girl and say "where's it from, where's it from!!!!".  I usually thank him and yell "I'm going on the cruise!!!!!" and head inside, tearing open the package on the way in (by the way, the new packaging their using makes this step difficult.  I usually need a scissors).  I get it open, look at everything, look at it again and let out a big sigh.  If figure if working at a desk all day doesn't get my heart rate up much, at least those couple minutes do


----------



## TheBeadPirate

winotracy said:


> That's why I said it Lori
> 
> I got a better one for you.  I live on a cul de sac and when UPS comes, he has to go past my house to the end of the street and come back so I'm ready for him.  I usually wait until the truck is parked but then I run out of the house like a little girl and say "where's it from, where's it from!!!!".  I usually thank him and yell "I'm going on the cruise!!!!!" and head inside, tearing open the package on the way in (by the way, the new packaging their using makes this step difficult.  I usually need a scissors).  I get it open, look at everything, look at it again and let out a big sigh.  If figure if working at a desk all day doesn't get my heart rate up much, at least those couple minutes do





I'm glad now I didn't tear into it with my teeth to get it open!

Rick looked at me and goes "So, I almost lost my arm for that?!?" (I might have been a *little* excited)



He was up your way last week.....Why is it still cold?


----------



## georgemoe

winotracy said:


> Jen, I need to chat with today.





dpuck1998 said:


> Ohh...Jen got called to the office!


----------



## dpuck1998

stenogoddess said:


> I just wanted to say HELLO!  I'm sorry I can't keep up with the thread so much anymore.  I've been working SO MUCH lately, which is good, but it's hard to keep up the chatting.  I miss you guys.
> 
> And also, Don, if you could stop by, my internet connection has gotten soooo sllloooowwww.  I can actually feel myself aging waiting on it.  Can't be a good sign. *sigh*
> 
> for everyone!



Ok, I'll be there in what...about 12 hrs? Or you can just reboot...that is what I do and it usually fixes it


----------



## winotracy

TheBeadPirate said:


> I'm glad now I didn't tear into it with my teeth to get it open!
> 
> Rick looked at me and goes "So, I almost lost my arm for that?!?" (I might have been a *little* excited)
> 
> 
> 
> He was up your way last week.....Why is it still cold?



It's in the 50s today!!  I started lawn work today, in between phone calls   Why didn't he stop by


----------



## dpuck1998

I spend 99 percent of my dis time on the podcast boards but decided to check out the theme parks board.  So I'm following a thread about park closings during this week because of the some friends that went down. I'm sure we all have those "friends" (no not those kind Alicia) that went to Orlando for spring break.  They know I'm a Disney "expert" and I offered to help them.  They didn't take me up on it other than telling me what they were doing and asking me about going to Seaworld.  So they ended up in an off site house, there plans included going to seaworld, universal and a couple days at Disney    I just bit my tounge and said "its going to be busy"  

Now I'm sure they will come back next week and say "How do you go to that place, its nutz.  We spent 80 bucks per person for nothing" blah blah..and I'll shake my head and say, notice I didn't go down for spring break.  Ohh well, I'll tell you what they say when they get back.


----------



## DLBDS

Howdy!


I'm not reading any replies right now. Just started listening to the podcast!.....


----------



## TheBeadPirate

winotracy said:


> It's in the 50s today!!  I started lawn work today, in between phone calls   Why didn't he stop by



I'm pretty sure he missed the turn for the cul de sac!



dpuck1998 said:


> I spend 99 percent of my dis time on the podcast boards but decided to check out the theme parks board.  So I'm following a thread about park closings during this week because of the some friends that went down. I'm sure we all have those "friends" (no not those kind Alicia) that went to Orlando for spring break.  They know I'm a Disney "expert" and I offered to help them.  They didn't take me up on it other than telling me what they were doing and asking me about going to Seaworld.  So they ended up in an off site house, there plans included going to seaworld, universal and a couple days at Disney    I just bit my tounge and said "its going to be busy"
> 
> Now I'm sure they will come back next week and say "How do you go to that place, its nutz.  We spent 80 bucks per person for nothing" blah blah..and I'll shake my head and say, notice I didn't go down for spring break.  Ohh well, I'll tell you what they say when they get back.



I hope there's a "I told you so" waiting for them there somewhere!


----------



## MrandMissVacation

jeanigor said:


> Pre-Cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> How difficult is that going to be to return and get back to the DolFUN for the DU buses?
> 
> 
> 
> Who is today?




Todd,
We aren't using DU Busses the morning of the cruise.We are doing some family time before the cruise and visiting KSC and staying @ a hotel in CocoBeach. We will drop of and get shuttled to the port the morning of the cruise.So my situation is different than yours. I got a better rate w/ Budget (but I'm still looking for a better one)
Good luck
Michelle


----------



## dpuck1998

Anyone following the reports from the parks.

They hit level 4 today (no one allowed in) and should hit attendance records for the week.   (and for once that is the crowded smiley)


----------



## tickledtink33

cocowum said:


> *Paul,*
> 
> OMG!!! Some guy just sent me a private message on facebook asked if Paul and I were SWINGERS!!!  OMG!!!!!! ***can't breathe***



There are all kinds of people out there that's for sure. 

Back about 10 years ago some couple, yes couple, tried to pick me up from the hot tub at POFQ.  In a very sultry voice the woman asked me if I'd like to come back to their room for drinks.  I hightailed it back to my room at the speed of light.  I could not wait to shower.  I felt dirty just knowing I was sitting in the same water with them.


----------



## spaddy

dpuck1998 said:


> I spend 99 percent of my dis time on the podcast boards but decided to check out the theme parks board.  So I'm following a thread about park closings during this week because of the some friends that went down. I'm sure we all have those "friends" (no not those kind Alicia) that went to Orlando for spring break.  They know I'm a Disney "expert" and I offered to help them.  They didn't take me up on it other than telling me what they were doing and asking me about going to Seaworld.  So they ended up in an off site house, there plans included going to seaworld, universal and a couple days at Disney    I just bit my tounge and said "its going to be busy"
> 
> Now I'm sure they will come back next week and say "How do you go to that place, its nutz.  We spent 80 bucks per person for nothing" blah blah..and I'll shake my head and say, notice I didn't go down for spring break.  Ohh well, I'll tell you what they say when they get back.





dpuck1998 said:


> Anyone following the reports from the parks.
> 
> They hit level 4 today (no one allowed in) and should hit attendance records for the week.   (and for once that is the crowded smiley)



I have neighbors that are going the second week in June.  They think I am crazy for going to Disney so much.  I know they are going to come home hating it and it upsets me a little.  I want to give them advise, but have decided it is better to just stay out of it.  I have another friend that went to the MK on the fourth of July.  She came home telling everyone that you should wait until you kids are older, that it is too crowded for little kids to enjoy.  HELLO, it was July 4th.  

The crowds sound really bad.  I was actually going to go this week because I want to go on my birthday.  I decided to do the Podcast Cruise instead.  It sounds like I made the right choice.


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> I've hit the boredom stage of unemployment. The only thing I can think about is going shopping!
> 
> If DH gets good news tomorrow or Friday...I am sooooooooo going shopping...



Still got my fingers and toes crossed.  But it's sooo hard to walk and type.


----------



## aspen37

dpuck1998 said:


> Anyone following the reports from the parks.
> 
> They hit level 4 today (no one allowed in) and should hit attendance records for the week.   (and for once that is the crowded smiley)



I'm so happy for once that I am not at WDW!


----------



## Dodie

Are these crowd levels typical for Easter week? I know they end up shutting the parks down around Christmas, but am surprised that it's that crowded now. It's like the team was saying on the podcast today, Disney seems to be something people are still doing, in spite of the economy.

We NEVER go during busy times. We love September.  Free dining messes that up a little bit - but mostly for the restaurants - not the parks themselves.  We used to go in early May (about the same time as the podcast cruise is this year), but we stopped doing that because it started getting a little more crowded.  We've had good luck in January before.  We're spoiled.


----------



## tickledtink33

chirurgeon said:


> Actually I will be getting a pair of shoe, too.
> 
> As far as upgrading at the port, I have already upgraded to at Cat. 10 for the split bathroom.  This is a question calling for a wild guess and I will in no way hold anyone to their answer, but if I upgrade to at cat 8 or 9 how much would I have to pay?
> 
> Kim



I originally wanted a cat 9 oceanview but ended up taking the cat 11.  The price difference for a solo traveler was $450.  That is a lot extra for a 4 day cruise.  From a cat 10 to a cat 9 for 2 people.is probably around $200. That's not too bad.  Maybe you can get an even better deal at the port.  Doesn't hurt to ask.  They can't hit ya.


----------



## DVCsince02

winotracy said:


> Jen, I need to chat with today.





dpuck1998 said:


> Ohh...Jen got called to the office!





jeanigor said:


> Who is today?





georgemoe said:


>



You all just ain't right.  Tracy, I'm stuck home all day.  Baby's got another cold.  Call me when you can.



scarlett873 said:


> I've hit the boredom stage of unemployment. The only thing I can think about is going shopping!
> 
> If DH gets good news tomorrow or Friday...I am sooooooooo going shopping...



We want to be the first to know!



winotracy said:


> I got a better one for you.  I live on a cul de sac and when UPS comes, he has to go past my house to the end of the street and come back so I'm ready for him.  I usually wait until the truck is parked but then I run out of the house like a little girl and say "where's it from, where's it from!!!!".  I usually thank him and yell "I'm going on the cruise!!!!!" and head inside, tearing open the package on the way in (by the way, the new packaging their using makes this step difficult.  I usually need a scissors).  I get it open, look at everything, look at it again and let out a big sigh.  If figure if working at a desk all day doesn't get my heart rate up much, at least those couple minutes do


----------



## ADP

Dodie said:


> Are these crowd levels typical for Easter week? I know they end up shutting the parks down around Christmas, but am surprised that it's that crowded now. It's like the team was saying on the podcast today, Disney seems to be something people are still doing, in spite of the economy.


I believe it's pretty typical Dodie.  I think the 2 busiest weeks of the year are the week between Christmas and New Years and the week before Easter.  We usually go during Spring Break.  Our Daughter's break floats around every year.  This year it just so happened to fall the week before Easter so we knew we weren't going down.  Not only that, but the podcast cruise was a month later.


----------



## dpuck1998

Dodie said:


> Are these crowd levels typical for Easter week? I know they end up shutting the parks down around Christmas, but am surprised that it's that crowded now. It's like the team was saying on the podcast today, Disney seems to be something people are still doing, in spite of the economy.
> 
> We NEVER go during busy times. We love September.  Free dining messes that up a little bit - but mostly for the restaurants - not the parks themselves.  We used to go in early May (about the same time as the podcast cruise is this year), but we stopped doing that because it started getting a little more crowded.  We've had good luck in January before.  We're spoiled.



This is pretty typical for Easter.  In fact from what I read/hear this week is usually worse that the xmas week.  I was there on Xmas 2007 and it was busy, but we left before the masses arrived and we had a great time.


----------



## Marla Hellwig

We were there 03/27 - 04/04 the first part of the week wasn't too bad - the MK was busy on Saturday - but still pretty manageable - except in Fantasyland in the afternoon

By the end of the week -  you could see crowds picking up 

I know Sat when we were checking out of Caribbean Beach - we had over an hour wait for Bell Services to pick up our luggage from our room (and us) to take us back to the Custom House

It took over an hour to check our checked bags for the checked bags luggage back to the airport 

On Sat - 700 rooms were checking out of CB and 700 rooms were checking in


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Are these crowd levels typical for Easter week? I know they end up shutting the parks down around Christmas, but am surprised that it's that crowded now. It's like the team was saying on the podcast today, Disney seems to be something people are still doing, in spite of the economy.
> 
> We NEVER go during busy times. We love September.  Free dining messes that up a little bit - but mostly for the restaurants - not the parks themselves.  We used to go in early May (about the same time as the podcast cruise is this year), but we stopped doing that because it started getting a little more crowded.  We've had good luck in January before.  We're spoiled.



I went for Spring Break in 1998 (I know a lot has changed since then.) but it was elbow to elbow up and down Main Street. I doubt I would relive that experience. Thanksgiving a couple years earlier was okay, not too crowded.


----------



## spaddy

disneyfan19712006 said:


> Has anyone with a gurantee room gotten a room assignment yet. I saw a couple of peole who had assigned rooms have recieved documents. Just wondering. I'm very anxious to see where we are. This is the first time I have booked a 12. I'll be fine with that but its exciting to see. I am doing a little better about the baby thing. It is in the hands of the courts so I have to have faith in our legal system. I even got all my FE gifts done last weekend. 31 days



Ok, I hate to do this, but I am excited.  I got my room assignment.  


You can check yourself without bothering Tracy.

Follow Todd's instructions on logging into your DCL online account.  Once you are in you click on View Your Reservation Details and if you room is assigned it will be on there under ship accommodations.  


I didn't get an upgrade.  I got a cat 12 room, which I is great.  Add one more person to the party on Deck 2.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> Ok, I hate to do this, but I am excited.  I got my room assignment.
> 
> 
> You can check yourself without bothering Tracy.
> 
> Follow Todd's instructions on logging into your DCL online account.  Once you are in you click on View Your Reservation Details and if you room is assigned it will be on there under ship accommodations.
> 
> 
> I didn't get an upgrade.  I got a cat 12 room, which I is great.  Add one more person to the party on Deck 2.



I read this and went: "I have instructions? What? Did I miss something?"

Then I realized its part of my sig. Even in Lime Green. How could I miss that?


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> I believe it's pretty typical Dodie.  I think the 2 busiest weeks of the year are the week between Christmas and New Years and the week before Easter.  We usually go during Spring Break.  Our Daughter's break floats around every year.  This year it just so happened to fall the week before Easter so we knew we weren't going down.  Not only that, but the podcast cruise was a month later.



Same here Aaron.  Often times our spring break doesn't fall in the pre-easter week so its not too bad.  But this year is one of those horrible spring break weeks for our district.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> I read this and went: "I have instructions? What? Did I miss something?"
> 
> Then I realized its part of my sig. Even in Lime Green. How could I miss that?



After I posted that I had to go and look and see if it was still in your sig.  I wasn't sure if you had taken it out yet.


----------



## Dodie

1. I got my DME documents in the mail yesterday.

2. UPS brought me some lovely white sandals from zappos.com yesterday.

3. My cruise documents are "out for delivery" today according to the UPS website.

4. We got some great news on the podcast this morning.

5. Just this week, Jen and I have partnered to make sure there is a little something fun and surprising for everyone for the Poly WISHES meet.   (SHHH. It's a secret.)

6. CHAT IS TONIGHT!

*Can my life GET any better?!!!!*


----------



## winotracy

All of the GTY (guarantee rooms) have been assigned


----------



## DVCsince02

BTW - Do you like the shoes?  Zappos.com is pretty cool.


----------



## aspen37

spaddy said:


> Ok, I hate to do this, but I am excited.  I got my room assignment.
> 
> 
> You can check yourself without bothering Tracy.
> 
> Follow Todd's instructions on logging into your DCL online account.  Once you are in you click on View Your Reservation Details and if you room is assigned it will be on there under ship accommodations.
> 
> 
> I didn't get an upgrade.  I got a cat 12 room, which I is great.  Add one more person to the party on Deck 2.



Welcome to Deck 2!


----------



## DVCsince02

winotracy said:


> All of the GTY (guarantee rooms) have been assigned



YAY!!!

That means the Fish Extender folks can post their room numbers!!  Hint hint.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> 1. I got my DME documents in the mail yesterday.
> 
> 2. UPS brought me some lovely white sandals from zappos.com yesterday.
> 
> 3. My cruise documents are "out for delivery" today according to the UPS website.
> 
> 4. We got some great news on the podcast this morning.
> 
> 5. Just this week, Jen and I have partnered to make sure there is a little something fun and surprising for everyone for the Poly WISHES meet.   (SHHH. It's a secret.)
> 
> 6. CHAT IS TONIGHT!
> 
> *Can my life GET any better?!!!!*



Ummm...You could be going to Disney World in a month!....oh wait. You are.


----------



## dpuck1998

I totally forgot, but I got my "Disney Moms" party kit in the mail yesterday.  Some cool stuff in the kit and I'm having friends over in two weeks to hand some of the goodies out to them.


----------



## spaddy

Dodie said:


> 5. Just this week, Jen and I have partnered to make sure there is a little something fun and surprising for everyone for the Poly WISHES meet.   (SHHH. It's a secret.)
> 
> 6. CHAT IS TONIGHT!
> 
> *Can my life GET any better?!!!!*



I was thinking about going the Poly meet, but didn't sign up.  I can't decide if I can handle Disney Transportation from BC to the Poly.  

I can't make it to chat tonight.  I guess maybe I could.



winotracy said:


> All of the GTY (guarantee rooms) have been assigned


----------



## maiziezoe

dpuck1998 said:


> Ohh...Jen got called to the office!







stenogoddess said:


> I just wanted to say HELLO!  I'm sorry I can't keep up with the thread so much anymore.  I've been working SO MUCH lately, which is good, but it's hard to keep up the chatting.  I miss you guys.
> 
> And also, Don, if you could stop by, my internet connection has gotten soooo sllloooowwww.  I can actually feel myself aging waiting on it.  Can't be a good sign. *sigh*
> 
> for everyone!



Hi Lauren!!



DLBDS said:


> Howdy!
> 
> 
> I'm not reading any replies right now. Just started listening to the podcast!.....



Hi Dara!!


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> YAY!!!
> 
> That means the Fish Extender folks can post their room numbers!!  Hint hint.



Did you get my PM?


----------



## DVCsince02

spaddy said:


> I was thinking about going the Poly meet, but didn't sign up.  I can't decide if I can handle Disney Transportation from BC to the Poly.



I can't remember, why is there a transportation issue?  How about a cab?  Or maybe someone can offer you a lift in their rental?


----------



## spaddy

dpuck1998 said:


> I totally forgot, but I got my "Disney Moms" party kit in the mail yesterday.  Some cool stuff in the kit and I'm having friends over in two weeks to hand some of the goodies out to them.



Don, I love that you are a Disney Mom.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> YAY!!!
> 
> That means the Fish Extender folks can post their room numbers!!  Hint hint.



You are too polite.



Some hints need to be big and bright. If you are extending fishes and were a GTY, check out your stateroom number and let us know on the FE thread. Thanks. {{hug}}

Some of us need to plot things on a map.


----------



## DVCsince02

spaddy said:


> Did you get my PM?



Yes, but would you mind posting your room number on the thread?  I'm keeping track of when I last updated there and don't want to forget anyone.











<--------------- Lookey lookey!  My 6,000th post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aaronmckie

winotracy said:


> All of the GTY (guarantee rooms) have been assigned



Awesome!  
I'll post the room # in the FE thread right now


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> I can't remember, why is there a transportation issue?  How about a cab?  Or maybe someone can offer you a lift in their rental?



Isn't the Poly right next door to the TTC?


----------



## dpuck1998

spaddy said:


> Don, I love that you are a Disney Mom.



Anything to get in good with the chixs 

(hopes it doesn't cost me another man card)


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> I spend 99 percent of my dis time on the podcast boards but decided to check out the theme parks board.  So I'm following a thread about park closings during this week because of the some friends that went down.* I'm sure we all have those "friends" (no not those kind Alicia)* that went to Orlando for spring break.


----------



## maiziezoe

jeanigor said:


> I went for Spring Break in 1998 (I know a lot has changed since then.) but it was elbow to elbow up and down Main Street. I doubt I would relive that experience. Thanksgiving a couple years earlier was okay, not too crowded.



I went often during spring break as a kid. The last time I went during spring break was in 1996... I was pregnant and BEYOND crabby. It was hot and so flippen crowded. Every single picture taken of me looks like this...

 or this


----------



## maiziezoe

QUESTION for those who have CRUISED before.

Have you ordered gifts from DCL to be sent to your stateroom? I was thinking of getting something for the kids as a surprise when they opened the door.


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> Anyone following the reports from the parks.
> 
> They hit level 4 today (no one allowed in) and should hit attendance records for the week.   *(and for once that is the crowded smiley*)



It'll always be squishy to me.


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> I can't remember, why is there a transportation issue?  How about a cab?  Or maybe someone can offer you a lift in their rental?



There is not that much of an issue.  We just usually have a car, but decided to save the money and use ME.  I would be nervous in a cab with my 4 year old without a carseat and I don't want to bring the car seat.  I have car accident fears.  (I am really neurotic about it)  We are probably going to go to DTD from BC and if we what a long time for the bus that time my DH will be done.  Sorry, I am rambling.  I definitely want to come, but can see a situation where I would not be able to make it.  Does that make any sense at all?


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> Anything to get in good with the chixs
> 
> (hopes it doesn't cost me another man card)



No I think that earns you man points towards keeping your card.


----------



## DVCsince02

spaddy said:


> There is not that much of an issue.  We just usually have a car, but decided to save the money and use ME.  I would be nervous in a cab with my 4 year old without a carseat and I don't want to bring the car seat.  I have car accident fears.  (I am really neurotic about it)  We are probably going to go to DTD from BC and if we what a long time for the bus that time my DH will be done.  Sorry, I am rambling.  I definitely want to come, but can see a situation where I would not be able to make it.  Does that make any sense at all?



Or you could take the monorail from Epcot to the TTC and switch monorails to the MK resorts.  Just trying to help.


----------



## spaddy

maiziezoe said:


> QUESTION for those who have CRUISED before.
> 
> Have you ordered gifts from DCL to be sent to your stateroom? I was thinking of getting something for the kids as a surprise when they opened the door.



I would look at the Perfect Gift.  For the same amount of money you can get more and something really special.  I heard she is great at get personalized stuff.    I assume it is okay to post this here.

http://www.theperfectgift.cc/Cruises.htm


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> You all just ain't right.  Tracy, I'm stuck home all day.  Baby's got another cold.  Call me when you can.



So are you getting a bus captainship?


----------



## DVCsince02

georgemoe said:


> So are you getting a bus captainship?



Ooooo, I hope so!!!!  

I don't expect Tracy to call until late.  I know she is busy.  Probably wants to talk wine/martini tasting.


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> Yes, but would you mind posting your room number on the thread?  I'm keeping track of when I last updated there and don't want to forget anyone.
> <--------------- Lookey lookey!  My 6,000th post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Done and congrats.



jeanigor said:


> Isn't the Poly right next door to the TTC?





DVCsince02 said:


> Or you could take the monorail from Epcot to the TTC and switch monorails to the MK resorts.  Just trying to help.



Thanks. I will probably sign up.


Right now I need to get going we are driving over 5 hours tonight.  I will try to check back in, but no guarantees.  I am glad to got to be here for all the room assignment excitement.


----------



## Dodie

maiziezoe said:


> QUESTION for those who have CRUISED before.
> 
> Have you ordered gifts from DCL to be sent to your stateroom? I was thinking of getting something for the kids as a surprise when they opened the door.



Their stuff is pretty costly. There's a nice lady that posts on the DCL board here - the podcast crew has referenced her before and they support her and love her work.  I think her name is Shirley and it's called "Perfect Gift."  She works out of the Cocoa Beach area and people are always thrilled with what she provides.  DCL lets her deliver to the ship and all. Very reputable.

I dug around and found a link...
http://www.theperfectgift.cc/index.html

Disclaimer: I've not ordered from either DCL or her on previous cruises, but I've read a lot about her over the past few years.

*EDITED: I'm slow. "Spaddy" beat me to it while I was trying to find the link!*


----------



## maiziezoe

spaddy said:


> I would look at the Perfect Gift.  For the same amount of money you can get more and something really special.  I heard she is great at get personalized stuff.    I assume it is okay to post this here.
> 
> http://www.theperfectgift.cc/Cruises.htm



Thanks!


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> 1. I got my DME documents in the mail yesterday.
> 
> 2. UPS brought me some lovely white sandals from zappos.com yesterday.
> 
> 3. My cruise documents are "out for delivery" today according to the UPS website.
> 
> 4. We got some great news on the podcast this morning.
> 
> *5. Just this week, Jen and I have partnered to make sure there is a little something fun and surprising for everyone for the Poly WISHES meet.   (SHHH. It's a secret.)*
> 6. CHAT IS TONIGHT!
> 
> *Can my life GET any better?!!!!*



The DIS - Where everyone loves to taunt.


----------



## LMO429

I tried to see if my cruise documents are coming by using the ups site.  Nothing comes up when I put the reservation code in.  Am I doing something wrong?  I also put our zipcode in and still nothing


----------



## aaronmckie

LMO429 said:


> I tried to see if my cruise documents are coming by using the ups site.  Nothing comes up when I put the reservation code in.  Am I doing something wrong?  I also put our zipcode in and still nothing



Same with us, it just means ours hasn't been shipped yet.


----------



## winotracy

jeanigor said:


> Isn't the Poly right next door to the TTC?



This is what I was going to say.



maiziezoe said:


> QUESTION for those who have CRUISED before.
> 
> Have you ordered gifts from DCL to be sent to your stateroom? I was thinking of getting something for the kids as a surprise when they opened the door.



Shirley does great work!  I highly recommend the Perfect Gift.  We have gotten things both ways.  The nice part about Shirley is she will customize your package just for you.



spaddy said:


> I would look at the Perfect Gift.  For the same amount of money you can get more and something really special.  I heard she is great at get personalized stuff.    I assume it is okay to post this here.
> 
> http://www.theperfectgift.cc/Cruises.htm







georgemoe said:


> So are you getting a bus captainship?



Nope!



DVCsince02 said:


> Ooooo, I hope so!!!!
> 
> I don't expect Tracy to call until late.  I know she is busy.  Probably wants to talk wine/martini tasting.



Yep!


----------



## LMO429

aaronmckie said:


> Same with us, it just means ours hasn't been shipped yet.



 thank you


----------



## stenogoddess

dpuck1998 said:


> Ok, I'll be there in what...about 12 hrs? Or you can just reboot...that is what I do and it usually fixes it



Hey, hey, hey, I'm not a total nitwit, buddy!  I rebooted, I ran two different spy programs, I defraged, I cleaned this, that and the other thing, I rebooted again, I cursed out my computer and the internet gods and then rebooted again, and it's still slllloooowwww.  So, I'll see you around 7:00, 7:30?  Pizza and beer for dinner. 



dpuck1998 said:


> Now I'm sure they will come back next week and say "How do you go to that place, its nutz.  We spent 80 bucks per person for nothing" blah blah..and I'll shake my head and say, notice I didn't go down for spring break.  Ohh well, I'll tell you what they say when they get back.



Don't ya love it. 



spaddy said:


> The crowds sound really bad.  I was actually going to go this week because I want to go on my birthday.  I decided to do the Podcast Cruise instead.  It sounds like I made the right choice.



You so totally did! 



winotracy said:


> All of the GTY (guarantee rooms) have been assigned







DVCsince02 said:


> BTW - Do you like the shoes?  Zappos.com is pretty cool.



LOVE ZAPPPS.com 



georgemoe said:


> The DIS - Where everyone loves to taunt.



AWESOME!


----------



## DVCsince02

winotracy said:


> Nope!


----------



## ADP

It's Wednesday!  *CHAT NIGHT!!! *


----------



## chirurgeon

DVCsince02 said:


> BTW - Do you like the shoes?  Zappos.com is pretty cool.



I love Zappos.  They don't have discounts, but they have TONS of shoes and they deliver so quickly.



spaddy said:


> Ok, I hate to do this, but I am excited.  I got my room assignment.
> 
> 
> You can check yourself without bothering Tracy.
> 
> Follow Todd's instructions on logging into your DCL online account.  Once you are in you click on View Your Reservation Details and if you room is assigned it will be on there under ship accommodations.
> 
> 
> I didn't get an upgrade.  I got a cat 12 room, which I is great.  Add one more person to the party on Deck 2.





spaddy said:


> I was thinking about going the Poly meet, but didn't sign up.  I can't decide if I can handle Disney Transportation from BC to the Poly.
> 
> I can't make it to chat tonight.  I guess maybe I could.



I was going to say cab it, but I see there have been a few responses and they yours.

Kim


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


>



I keep getting an answering machine so I'll try your cell.


----------



## MenashaCorp

ADP said:


> It's Wednesday! *CHAT NIGHT!!! *


 

*Le chat est sur la chaise*....


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> It's Wednesday!  *CHAT NIGHT!!! *



I'll be there after hoops, save me a spot.


----------



## jeanigor

MenashaCorp said:


> *Le chat est sur la chaise*....



*Le chien est sous la table et le pingouin vole à minuit. *


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> Yes, but would you mind posting your room number on the thread?  I'm keeping track of when I last updated there and don't want to forget anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <--------------- Lookey lookey!  My 6,000th post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats on 6,000 Jen!







spaddy said:


> Done and congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I will probably sign up.
> 
> 
> Right now I need to get going we are driving over 5 hours tonight.  I will try to check back in, but no guarantees.  I am glad to got to be here for all the room assignment excitement.



I hope you have a nice drive.



MenashaCorp said:


> *Le chat est sur la chaise*....



TODD HELP! WHAT DID HE SAY? I need to take french lessons.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> TODD HELP! WHAT DID HE SAY? I need to take french lessons.



*Die Katze ist auf dem Stuhl*
*El gato está sobre la silla*
*De kat is op de stoel*



The last one I had to look up and put in for Yvette and Emile! {HUGS}


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> *Le chien est sous la table et le pingouin vole à minuit. *







aspen37 said:


> TODD HELP! WHAT DID HE SAY? I need to take french lessons.




The dog is under the table and the penguin flies at midnight.

Le chat est sur la chaise....

The cat is on the chair

Thank you Babelfish!

http://ca.babelfish.yahoo.com/


----------



## dpuck1998

I think he said the cat is on the chair


----------



## dpuck1998

3guysandagal said:


> The dog is under the table and the penguin flies at midnight.
> 
> Le chat est sur la chaise....
> 
> The cat is on the chair
> 
> Thank you Babelfish!
> 
> http://ca.babelfish.yahoo.com/



jinx

I used the google translator


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> The dog is under the table and the penguin flies at midnight.
> 
> Thank you Babelfish!
> 
> http://ca.babelfish.yahoo.com/



Isn't Canada a bilingual nation? I would have said "The rooster crows at midnight", but the French word for rooster might be mistaken for something else....


----------



## 3guysandagal

Quand le bateau navigue, les boissons couleront!


----------



## DLBDS

cocowum said:


> *Paul,*
> 
> OMG!!! Some guy just sent me a private message on facebook asked if Paul and I were SWINGERS!!!  OMG!!!!!! ***can't breathe***



That's just disturbingly gross.



dpuck1998 said:


> sorry about that







cocowum said:


> What a freakkkkkk!!!!!  I only have DISer friends and have no idea who he is.


----------



## ADP

All this French talk is making me hungry for Les Chefs De France.


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> Isn't Canada a bilingual nation? I would have said "The rooster crows at midnight", but the French word for rooster might be mistaken for something else....




Bilingual, yes, but that doesnt mean I have to speak it.

I have issues with Quebec.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Alright, was just in for a minute, now I gotta go.

See you all in chat tonight.


----------



## dpuck1998

3guysandagal said:


> Quand le bateau navigue, les boissons couleront!



We have to wait for it to sail?


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Quand le bateau navigue, les boissons couleront!



Vrai.


----------



## kab407

FRENCH!!


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> We have to wait for it to sail?



I'm waiting until after the Muddy Buddy before the drinks flow....then let them flow forth like the mighty Niagara....


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> FRENCH!!



The language of love and chemistry....(isn't that the same thing?)


----------



## DVCsince02

winotracy said:


> I keep getting an answering machine so I'll try your cell.



 Sorry, I screen.


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> The language of love and chemistry....(isn't that the same thing?)



Back when I was in school, most science majors had to take a year of German.


My love of French went out the window after my 9AM teleconference.


----------



## scarlett873

Had to take a nap...was feeling uber-sleepy for some reason today.


The UPS guy came today!!! Woo hoo!!! It's been a loooooooooong time since i've seen cruise documents like that. When I was a travel agent, as soon as the documents arrived meant that i'd be typing out personal itineraries for my clients. As I was flipping through my own docs, I keep thinking of the itinerary that I would have typed for me...


----------



## 3guysandagal

Well, I was going to go into work (had a dr's appt this aft) but I have decided it is not worth fighting the traffic to go in for only a few hours.
Time to go get caught up a bit.


----------



## maiziezoe

scarlett873 said:


> Had to take a nap...was feeling uber-sleepy for some reason today.
> 
> 
> The UPS guy came today!!! Woo hoo!!! It's been a loooooooooong time since i've seen cruise documents like that. When I was a travel agent, as soon as the documents arrived meant that i'd be typing out personal itineraries for my clients. As I was flipping through my own docs, I keep thinking of the itinerary that I would have typed for me...



Mine came too!! The UPS guy, Jeff, got to watch me dance on my front step...


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Back when I was in school, most science majors had to take a year of German.


 

 Right here!!! Fluid...errr, semi-fluent... 

Wait, that's the wrong arm for German....

I was kinda referencing Eddie Izzard, btw...


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> *Die Katze ist auf dem Stuhl*
> *El gato está sobre la silla*
> *De kat is op de stoel*
> 
> 
> 
> The last one I had to look up and put in for Yvette and Emile! {HUGS}



The cat is on top of the chair.

I don't get it?


----------



## dpuck1998

If anyone wants some free bonus points on disney movie rewards type in the following codes one at a time

jiminy
superbark
budderball
papers


----------



## tiggerbell

Mine just showed up as "delivered" 

Now I just have to hope whoever signed for it in my building leaves it on the stairs for me to find!   We weren't home!


----------



## dpuck1998

maiziezoe said:


> Mine came too!! The UPS guy, Jeff, got to watch me dance on my front step...



Bet he was excited.  I hear those UPS guys are a close second to copier repairmen!


----------



## MenashaCorp

tickledtink33 said:


> The cat is on top of the chair.
> 
> I don't get it?


 



MenashaCorp said:


> I was kinda referencing Eddie Izzard, btw...


 

_*la souris est en dessous la table*_

*le chat est sur la chaise *

_*le singe est sur la branche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> If anyone wants some free bonus points on disney movie rewards type in the following codes one at a time
> 
> jiminy
> superbark
> budderball
> papers



Thanks Don!!

Do you sit around all day typing words from Disney movies into the DMR site?


----------



## firsttimemom

dpuck1998 said:


> If anyone wants some free bonus points on disney movie rewards type in the following codes one at a time
> 
> jiminy
> superbark
> budderball
> papers



THANKS! I'm at 1250 points.


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> Thanks Don!!
> 
> Do you sit around all day typing words from Disney movies into the DMR site?



Off course!


No, I got an email scavenger hunt.  I assume most of you will get it also, but I'll save you the trouble of searching for the words.


----------



## 3guysandagal

cocowum said:


> *Paul,*
> 
> OMG!!! Some guy just sent me a private message on facebook asked if Paul and I were SWINGERS!!!  OMG!!!!!! ***can't breathe***





I cant wait to hear Paul's response to this!


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Mine just showed up as "delivered"
> 
> Now I just have to hope whoever signed for it in my building leaves it on the stairs for me to find!   We weren't home!



Mine is "In Transit" as of right now.

*
Anybody that is signed up for the Martini/Wine tastings...you might want to check that thread....*


----------



## DVCsince02

Thanks Don.  Thanks Todd.


*MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENT ON THE WINE/MARTINI THREAD!!!!!*


----------



## georgemoe

stenogoddess said:


> AWESOME!



Hi Lauren. We miss you round here.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> *Die Katze ist auf dem Stuhl*
> *El gato está sobre la silla*
> *De kat is op de stoel*
> 
> 
> 
> The last one I had to look up and put in for Yvette and Emile! {HUGS}



Well, your not any help! 
So what else do we have, German, Spanish, and Dutch.


----------



## maiziezoe

dpuck1998 said:


> Bet he was excited.  I hear those UPS guys are a close second to copier repairmen!



Jeff is hot. 

Brown chicken brown cow


----------



## jeanigor

maiziezoe said:


> Jeff is hot.
> 
> Brown chicken brown cow



Yellow duck yellow pig?


----------



## maiziezoe

jeanigor said:


> Yellow duck yellow pig?



Brown chicken brown cow...

a/k/a bowm chicka bow wow.


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> The dog is under the table and the penguin flies at midnight.
> 
> Le chat est sur la chaise....
> 
> The cat is on the chair
> 
> Thank you Babelfish!
> 
> http://ca.babelfish.yahoo.com/



Thanks John! 

Ok are you two in the CIA or something? It sounds like you are speaking in code.


----------



## aspen37

ADP said:


> All this French talk is making me hungry for Les Chefs De France.



That sounds good.


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> *Just noticed 2K.*





DVCsince02 said:


> <--------------- Lookey lookey!  My 6,000th post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Congrats to both of you!


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> That sounds good.



5 weeks and 2 days until Les Femmes Fatales et Les Hommes de Chance" dinner there. YUM YUM YUM!


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> The DIS - Where everyone loves to taunt.



"I fart in your general direction! Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries. If you dont leave I shall taunt you a second tiiiiiime"


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> Had to take a nap...was feeling uber-sleepy for some reason today.
> 
> 
> The UPS guy came today!!! Woo hoo!!! It's been a loooooooooong time since i've seen cruise documents like that. When I was a travel agent, as soon as the documents arrived meant that i'd be typing out personal itineraries for my clients. As I was flipping through my own docs, I keep thinking of the itinerary that I would have typed for me...





maiziezoe said:


> Mine came too!! The UPS guy, Jeff, got to watch me dance on my front step...


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


>



I tried Jen. I really tried. 



3guysandagal said:


> Well, I was going to go into work (had a dr's appt this aft) but I have decided it is not worth fighting the traffic to go in for only a few hours.
> Time to go get caught up a bit.



Glad you could stay and catch up John. Have a bottle or can of happy while you visit.


----------



## aspen37

tiggerbell said:


> Mine just showed up as "delivered"
> 
> Now I just have to hope whoever signed for it in my building leaves it on the stairs for me to find!   We weren't home!


  




dpuck1998 said:


> Bet he was excited.  I hear those UPS guys are a close second to copier repairmen!


----------



## georgemoe

tickledtink33 said:


> The cat is on top of the chair.
> 
> I don't get it?



I don't either Kim but i thinks it's for pet owners who let their pets get on furniture and counters.


----------



## 3guysandagal

aspen37 said:


> Thanks John!
> 
> Ok are you two in the CIA or something? It sounds like you are speaking in code.



Trench coats and dark glasses for the cruise....while speaking into our wristwatches...


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> Glad you could stay and catch up John. Have a bottle or can of happy while you visit.



I'm going to wait until later George, chat while squinting through one eye is pretty tough..


----------



## DLBDS

TheBeadPirate said:


> UPS delivered our documents last night!
> 
> But, I got to tell you, I was a little disappointed. I don't know what I was expecting honestly, but it left me a little deflated...ya know?
> 
> Guess we've been talking about this and planning so long now that Disney hasn't kept up with my great expectations!!!



I felt the same way. 



dpuck1998 said:


> I spend 99 percent of my dis time on the podcast boards but decided to check out the theme parks board.  So I'm following a thread about park closings during this week because of the some friends that went down. I'm sure we all have those "friends" (no not those kind Alicia) that went to Orlando for spring break.  They know I'm a Disney "expert" and I offered to help them.  They didn't take me up on it other than telling me what they were doing and asking me about going to Seaworld.  So they ended up in an off site house, there plans included going to seaworld, universal and a couple days at Disney    I just bit my tounge and said "its going to be busy"
> 
> Now I'm sure they will come back next week and say "How do you go to that place, its nutz.  We spent 80 bucks per person for nothing" blah blah..and I'll shake my head and say, notice I didn't go down for spring break.  Ohh well, I'll tell you what they say when they get back.



Don's cliffhanger. Thanks, Don. We don't get enough of those on this thread. 



maiziezoe said:


> QUESTION for those who have CRUISED before.
> 
> Have you ordered gifts from DCL to be sent to your stateroom? I was thinking of getting something for the kids *as a surprise when they opened the door*.




Well, why don't you save yourself the money cause (spoiler ahead... must highlight)....

The crew has planned to have big gift baskets in each cabin on arrival!! 

Ok, maybe I didn't need to hide that but I thought, like Todd, that some folks might want to hear it straight from the team.


----------



## DLBDS

Hey, did anyone notice during the podcast today when Teresa said that AskTracy likes to talk? She must be holding back here on the thread but she's definitely been assimilated.


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> If anyone wants some free bonus points on disney movie rewards type in the following codes one at a time
> 
> jiminy
> superbark
> budderball
> papers



Thanks Donnie! 



3guysandagal said:


> "I fart in your general direction! Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries. If you dont leave I shall taunt you a second tiiiiiime"



Nice John. Real nice.


----------



## dpuck1998

DLBDS said:


> Hey, did anyone notice during the podcast today when Teresa said that AskTracy likes to talk? She must be holding back here on the thread but she's definitely been assimilated.



I think your a week behind!  



georgemoe said:


> Thanks Donnie!



Anytime Georgie!


----------



## DLBDS

dpuck1998 said:


> I think your a week behind!



I think you're right! After I listened to the new one I listened to last week's. I quickly learned, in that podcast, why I shouldn't have waited until last night to order my GKTW t-shirt. I'm still bummed about that.


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> Nice John. Real nice.



Sorry, I love that movie!


----------



## winotracy

DLBDS said:


> Hey, did anyone notice during the podcast today when Teresa said that AskTracy likes to talk? She must be holding back here on the thread but she's definitely been assimilated.



I talk because it takes too long to type while I'm doing other work.  I can talk and work though.


----------



## DLBDS

I'm watching my local news and they just aired a story about a shootout/murder and during the footage of the scene they showed one of those directional city signposts. One of them said Tick Bite. I said, 'what?' I googled it and there is, indeed, a Tick Bite, NC. I wonder if it's anywhere near Lizard Lick?!


----------



## disneyfan19712006

We booked a 12 and got a 12. 2517. It looks to be in a quiet location. It's our first stay in a standard inside, but there are only two of us. I just can't wait to be on the ship. Put me in a closet as long as Im there. I just wanted to have a number for the FE exchange. No disappointment in the room. Last time I booked an 11 and got a 7 it's someone else's turn. Oh can anyone tell me if this room as a steamer trunk????

Oh and I am having a bad spelling day cabun should be cabin.  Is that a clue I need a vacation????


----------



## DLBDS

winotracy said:


> I talk because it takes too long to type while I'm doing other work.  I can talk and work though.



Sure, sure. Whatever you say, Tracy.


----------



## maiziezoe

DLBDS said:


> I felt the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> Don's cliffhanger. Thanks, Don. We don't get enough of those on this thread.
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> Well, why don't you save yourself the money cause (spoiler ahead... must highlight)....[/COLOR]
> 
> The crew has planned to have big gift baskets in each cabin on arrival!!
> 
> Ok, maybe I didn't need to hide that but I thought, like Todd, that some folks might want to hear it straight from the team.



That's true, Dara. Hmmmm.


----------



## DVCsince02

georgemoe said:


> I tried Jen. I really tried.




That's okay George.  The other DU agents going on the cruise are going to be working the bus captain thang.


----------



## lttlmc3

Well, we finally got a room given to us.  Room 2511.  Anyone close?


----------



## DLBDS

maiziezoe said:


> That's true, Dara. Hmmmm.



I was thinking about getting something delivered to our cabin too but I don't know what to do really soooo, I'm just gonna let the gang take care of it for me!  I'm not gonna tell my family about it.


----------



## lttlmc3

also, where can I find Corey's podcast cruise logo again??


----------



## DLBDS

lttlmc3 said:


> Well, we finally got a room given to us.  Room 2511.  Anyone close?



I checked and I'm not. I'll be on deck 6.


----------



## DLBDS

lttlmc3 said:


> also, where can I find Corey's podcast cruise logo again??



Have they released it? I thought they were gonna keep that under wraps until the cruise itself. Or are you talking about something entirely different?


----------



## DLBDS

Gonna go tread now then have some meatless spaghetti. Yum. I'll try to make chat tonight. If I don't... Have a good evening fellow cruisers.


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> If anyone wants some free bonus points on disney movie rewards type in the following codes one at a time
> 
> jiminy
> superbark
> budderball
> papers



Thanks Puck. This is what we're saving up for!


----------



## jeanigor

DLBDS said:


> Ok, maybe I didn't need to hide that but I thought, like Todd, that some folks might want to hear it straight from the team.



Aww. Thanks. 



disneyfan19712006 said:


> Oh and I am having a bad spelling day cabun should be cabin.  Is that a clue I need a vacation????



Its all good. In just over a month we'll be having some great times floating in the ocean.



lttlmc3 said:


> also, where can I find Corey's podcast cruise logo again??



Here you go!!!


----------



## OKW Lover

Just Goofing around.


----------



## 3guysandagal

OKW Lover said:


> Just Goofing around.



Looks like Goofy has been playing in the sandbox.....


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> Anytime Georgie!



 Forgot I had one of those names you could do the "ie" thing with.


----------



## jeanigor

I got home and I was disappointed that the brown truck hadn't visited yet. But after I let the dogs out, shazam! I guess my UPS guy looks like Cliff from Cheers minus about 25 years. Nothing special or anything to write home about.

Oh and my passport came today too!!!


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> Sorry, I love that movie!



Stick your sorries in a sack mister. I love that movie too.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie, I think my day is slightly rivaling yours:
1. Cruise News
2. Passport arrived today
3. Cruise Documents arrived today
4. Chat night
5. DP started his new job
6. Gram's homemade chicken and dumplings
7. Strong possibility of yoga tonight
8. Martini/Wine Tasting times

All in all, Wednesday is a GREAT day.


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> Dodie, I think my day is slightly rivaling yours:
> 1. Cruise News
> 2. Passport arrived today
> 3. Cruise Documents arrived today
> 4. Chat night
> 5. DP started his new job
> *6. Gram's homemade chicken and dumplings*
> 7. Strong possibility of yoga tonight
> 8. Martini/Wine Tasting times
> 
> All in all, Wednesday is a GREAT day.


----------



## scarlett873

Not only did my cruise docs arrive today, but so did my ME tags!!


----------



## kimisabella

My dh is freaking out because he saw on the news today that a ship was taken over by pirates in Kenya... It's his first cruise and he's a little nervous to begin with.  I told him the only pirates taking over the ship would be castmembers on pirate night


----------



## OKW Lover

kimisabella said:


> My dh is freaking out because he saw on the news today that a ship was taken over by pirates in Kenya... It's his first cruise and he's a little nervous to begin with.  I told him the only pirates taking over the ship would be castmembers on pirate night



I'm not worried - Paul will protect us.


----------



## Launchpad11B

OKW Lover said:


> I'm not worried - Paul will protect us.



.....


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Thanks Puck. This is what we're saving up for!



Just say the word and its yours!!


----------



## scarlett873

OKW Lover said:


> I'm not worried - Paul will protect us.


----------



## WebmasterMike

My door bell is ringing!!!  It must be UPS with our DCL docs!!!!


.........dissapointment and dispair.  It was not UPS but the Water dept telling me they are going to block the driveway while they repair the neighbors meter.  Doh!!


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> I've actually just un-friended someone on FB. Why do some people have to be so close-minded?
> 
> ETA: And I chose such a sad topic for my 10,000th post on the DIS????
> 
> 10,000 posts...and I owe it all to you guys...





Madi100 said:


> Oh, no.  I'm NOT running on the cruise.  I am not packing my sports bra for my butt.  Leaving it at home.
> 
> And, can't forget Baby Ferris.
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go, Jen!!!!  Keep up the great work.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I can bring my goat on the cruise???  I agree with you.  I have some very strong views on things.  But, they are best shared when I know that others feel the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go, Brandie!





aspen37 said:


> I feel like crap. I came home from work and went straight to bed.
> 
> 
> That's great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad John!
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily my lungs don't burn. I just keep sneezing and my nose is really stuffed up, and my throat hurts.
> I hope you feel better soon.




Cograts Brandie on your 10000th post! 


O.K. so we won't run will take a walk instead. 

Anna sorry to hear you are sick, hopefully it will pass quickly. 
Right on Anna someone needs to scold him. 
And he wonders why I might be P.O. at him today. 
Gee I wonder!!


----------



## chirurgeon

I asked my mom and she said she didn't have to sign for my cruise documents.  The man in the big brown truck just rang the bell and left it at the door. With my new shoes.  Cute bronze flats, maybe for the parks.

Chat later.

Kim


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> 5 weeks and 2 days until Les Femmes Fatales et Les Hommes de Chance" dinner there. YUM YUM YUM!



 Yippee! I can't wait.



3guysandagal said:


> Trench coats and dark glasses for the cruise....while speaking into our wristwatches...








DLBDS said:


> I'm watching my local news and they just aired a story about a shootout/murder and during the footage of the scene they showed one of those directional city signposts. One of them said Tick Bite. I said, 'what?' I googled it and there is, indeed, a Tick Bite, NC. I wonder if it's anywhere near Lizard Lick?!



The news story isn't funny but the name of the town is. 



OKW Lover said:


> Just Goofing around.







jeanigor said:


> I got home and I was disappointed that the brown truck hadn't visited yet. But after I let the dogs out, shazam! I guess my UPS guy looks like Cliff from Cheers minus about 25 years. Nothing special or anything to write home about.
> 
> Oh and my passport came today too!!!







jeanigor said:


> Dodie, I think my day is slightly rivaling yours:
> 1. Cruise News
> 2. Passport arrived today
> 3. Cruise Documents arrived today
> 4. Chat night
> 5. DP started his new job
> 6. Gram's homemade chicken and dumplings
> 7. Strong possibility of yoga tonight
> 8. Martini/Wine Tasting times
> 
> All in all, Wednesday is a GREAT day.





scarlett873 said:


> Not only did my cruise docs arrive today, but so did my ME tags!!





k5jmh said:


> My door bell is ringing!!!  It must be UPS with our DCL docs!!!!
> 
> 
> .........dissapointment and dispair.  It was not UPS but the Water dept telling me they are going to block the driveway while they repair the neighbors meter.  Doh!!



 




katscradle said:


> Cograts Brandie on your 10000th post!
> 
> 
> O.K. so we won't run will take a walk instead.
> 
> Anna sorry to hear you are sick, hopefully it will pass quickly.
> Right on Anna someone needs to scold him.
> And he wonders why I might be P.O. at him today.
> Gee I wonder!!



Thanks Katherine.  I hope this goes away soon. I feel like crap still.
I've got your back Kath!  If he wants to know why your not happy with him, have him ask me.


----------



## LMO429

Hmmm my tracking number never worked on the UPS, but when I got home today the doorman had a package for me and guess what it was.....our cruise documents!


----------



## cocowum

Launchpad11B said:


> Thanks Puck. This is what we're saving up for!



You are so cute! I love you! 



OKW Lover said:


> I'm not worried - Paul will protect us.



     



Today, I arrived home from work to find the UPS guy in my driveway. 


But, he wasn't delivering my cruise docs...


----------



## tickledtink33

My cruise documents were waiting for me on my doorstep when I got home from work today. 

I finished my flattie a little while ago.  He/she didn't come out too bad.  I actually made 3 with different outfits.  I'm only happy with the outcome of one of them so that will be the one I bring.  Going to try and have him/her laminated tomorrow after work.


----------



## DVCsince02

Question about cruise documents.......

Do we need to fill them out too, or just bring the ones we filled out online?


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> 6. Gram's homemade chicken and dumplings
> 
> All in all, Wednesday is a GREAT day.




YUM! My gram made the BEST chicken and dumplings. I have the recipe but it just doesn't taste the same as when she made it.


----------



## Dodie

OKW Lover said:


> I'm not worried - Paul will protect us.


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


> Question about cruise documents.......
> 
> Do we need to fill them out too, or just bring the ones we filled out online?



If you completed them online and printed your cruise contract, you do not need to fill out the documents you got by mail.


----------



## cocowum

Jen, you're NUTZ!!! I just got your Banana!!!!


----------



## Dodie

We are in chat folks. Attendance is VERY light. I know it's early, but come on in and join us!


----------



## DVCsince02

cocowum said:


> Jen, you're NUTZ!!! *I just got your Banana*!!!!



Is that code for "yes, we swing"?


----------



## DLBDS

winotracy said:


> If you completed them online and printed your cruise contract, you do not need to fill out the documents you got by mail.



There wasn't anything to fill out in my packet anyway. 

I've noticed a few posts where folks are making their own flatties. What's up?

Off to chat now....


----------



## scarlett873

cocowum said:


> Jen, you're NUTZ!!! I just got your Banana!!!!


Isn't it cute?


----------



## maiziezoe

jeanigor said:


> I got home and I was disappointed that the brown truck hadn't visited yet. But after I let the dogs out, shazam! I guess my UPS guy looks like Cliff from Cheers minus about 25 years. Nothing special or anything to write home about.
> 
> Oh and my passport came today too!!!



Todd, I was going to ask you if your passport arrived yet. I believe you got yours done a few days after Nicole and I got mine done a couple days after you did... so mine must be coming soon. I'm irritated that the website to check on the passports has been down for "routine maintenance" for 3 weeks.



jeanigor said:


> Dodie, I think my day is slightly rivaling yours:
> 1. Cruise News
> 2. Passport arrived today
> 3. Cruise Documents arrived today
> 4. Chat night
> 5. DP started his new job
> 6. Gram's homemade chicken and dumplings
> 7. Strong possibility of yoga tonight
> 8. Martini/Wine Tasting times
> 
> All in all, Wednesday is a GREAT day.



I had a good day too... not only did my cruise stuff come... my DH got a profit sharing check we didn't know about. I loves me some extra surprise money.  The best part of the profit sharing check... my hubby said I could spend it on...

DISNEY!


----------



## kimisabella

winotracy said:


> If you completed them online and printed your cruise contract, you do not need to fill out the documents you got by mail.



Hi Tracy
I didn't get any documents to fill out - all I got was a small rectangular booklet with about 10 pages in it.  Am I missing something?


----------



## Dodie

DVCsince02 said:


> Is that code for "yes, we swing"?


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> Not only did my cruise docs arrive today, but so did my ME tags!!



 Me too Brandie!


----------



## cocowum

DVCsince02 said:


> Is that code for "yes, we swing"?


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Question about cruise documents.......
> 
> Do we need to fill them out too, or just bring the ones we filled out online?





winotracy said:


> If you completed them online and printed your cruise contract, you do not need to fill out the documents you got by mail.



I got mine in the mail today but what was there to fill out? It was just a coupon book. 

I was expecting some of those character luggage tags.


----------



## winotracy

kimisabella said:


> Hi Tracy
> I didn't get any documents to fill out - all I got was a small rectangular booklet with about 10 pages in it.  Am I missing something?





georgemoe said:


> I got mine in the mail today but what was there to fill out? It was just a coupon book.
> 
> I was expecting some of those character luggage tags.



If you filled out everything online there wouldn't be any forms in your documents to fill out.  

The character luggage tags are for when you get off the ship, not on.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Is that code for "yes, we swing"?



I just choked on my chicken and dumplings!!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> I've actually just un-friended someone on FB. Why do some people have to be so close-minded?
> 
> ETA: And I chose such a sad topic for my 10,000th post on the DIS????
> 
> 10,000 posts...and I owe it all to you guys...





DVCsince02 said:


> Is that code for "yes, we swing"?


----------



## aGoofyMom

just catching up...


Congrats on the milestone posts - Brandie, Jen and George. (Hope I didn't miss anyone!)  

Anna feel better...


Yay staterooms assigned & documents & passports delivered.


whew - busy day!  I was supposed to host Easter Dinner on Saturday as I go back to work on Sunday.  Now it has been switched to Friday.  I am trying to make up for the lost day somehow.  The cases of FE gifts were still in the front hall so I got those taken care of tonight.


----------



## disneyfan19712006

lttlmc3 said:


> Well, we finally got a room given to us.  Room 2511.  Anyone close?



We are in 2517.


----------



## georgemoe

aGoofyMom said:


> just catching up...
> 
> 
> Congrats on the milestone posts - Brandie, Jen and George. (Hope I didn't miss anyone!)
> 
> Anna feel better...
> 
> 
> Yay staterooms assigned & documents & passports delivered.
> 
> 
> whew - busy day!  I was supposed to host Easter Dinner on Saturday as I go back to work on Sunday.  Now it has been switched to Friday.  I am trying to make up for the lost day somehow.  The cases of FE gifts were still in the front hall so I got those taken care of tonight.



Thanks Donna. Good luck with the FE's. Mom called me the other night and said she needed a turkey cooked for Sunday. She is doing the ham and roast beef but still wants a turkey for variety. So I get to do it. My sisters prefer to bring deserts.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hi George!


----------



## georgemoe

lttlmc3 said:


> Well, we finally got a room given to us.  Room 2511.  Anyone close?





disneyfan19712006 said:


> We are in 2517.



2566 here.


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> Hi George!



Hi John. Are we the only ones here?


----------



## Madi100

All right.  You guys were mighty busy today.  Hope I didn't miss anything.


----------



## 3guysandagal

You me and Nicole now


----------



## georgemoe

*DCL Draft List*

Bud Light
Amberbock
Kirin Itchiban
Guinness
Yeungling
Sam Adams  
Michelob Ultra


----------



## georgemoe

John,

I understand it's $15 for that mug and you get a 22oz vs a 16 oz pour. Works for me.


----------



## georgemoe

Eyes are droopy and I need to rest em and dream about hoisting brews on the cruise with my peeps. Night. See you in the AM.


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> *DCL Draft List*
> 
> Bud Light
> Amberbock
> Kirin Itchiban
> Guinness
> Yeungling
> Sam Adams
> Michelob Ultra



I see 3 possibilities there for me.

Do we know what is available bottled/can?


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> John,
> 
> I understand it's $15 for that mug and you get a 22oz vs a 16 oz pour. Works for me.




I likey!


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> Eyes are droopy and I need to rest em and dream about hoisting brews on the cruise with my peeps. Night. See you in the AM.




Night George....

Sweet dreams,

but not tooooo sweet, a good hopps can ........well you know.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Great advice, Tracy.  My children will not have charging options on their cards.  No way.  I'd never give them a credit card, and I don't see much difference with this.





winotracy said:


> You can't!!  I need to work with Disney to get a schedule before we can start scheduling you for sessions.  I will tell you that we are looking at the day in Nassau for these sessions.





tiggerbell said:


> Says the man who has 5 wives!!!





jeanigor said:


> Congrats on 2K George....I remember when you broke 1000...it seems like only yesterday.



I'm of the same thought as you Nicole, our children will not have spending privileges either.

 Thanks Tracy!

I thought he had 6 wives! 

George congrats on 2000!


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> There are all kinds of people out there that's for sure.
> 
> Back about 10 years ago some couple, yes couple, tried to pick me up from the hot tub at POFQ.  In a very sultry voice the woman asked me if I'd like to come back to their room for drinks.  I hightailed it back to my room at the speed of light.  I could not wait to shower.  I felt dirty just knowing I was sitting in the same water with them.





I think I would have felt the same way.


----------



## cocowum

georgemoe said:


> *DCL Draft List*
> 
> Bud Light
> Amberbock
> Kirin Itchiban
> Guinness
> Yeungling
> Sam Adams
> Michelob Ultra



George, ixnay on the Amsay Damsay...


----------



## spaddy

I still can't believe they have Yeungling on the cruise.  I might have to have a glass or two.

Good Morning everyone.  I have been getting up at 6 everyone morning this week.  It is making me crazy.  To say I am not a morning person would be an understatment.


Did I miss anything good in chat last night?


----------



## jeanigor

Morning all!!!

Weather's starting to break again, most of the snow should be melted away by quitting time today!

The e-mail show is up. I'm waiting to listen until the morning rush is over at work, because I want to be able to laugh out loud and not get weird looks.

*Holy Cow! Have you checked out the Muddy Buddy link in our sigs lately? $1,600!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	





*

*30 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!!!" and Buffoonery on Buses!
29 Days Until the DIS gets MUDDY for GKTW!*

I realized yesterday that there is far more that I want to do before leaving. (4 weeks from tomorrow, btw  ) On this weekend's list: finish Fish Extender, ensure toiletries are fresh and full, get Bonine and ginger, unpack and repack in a tighter configuration.


----------



## kab407




----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> I see 3 possibilities there for me.
> 
> Do we know what is available bottled/can?



I'm working on this John. I've found a comprehensive WDW list but not one for DCL. Now I have a project.


----------



## tiggerbell

Hi all!  I'm the very last caller on the live show - I don't sound nearly as bad as I thought I did, except I appear to be calling from Dave Parfitt's CAVE! 

Now I'll go back and listen to everyone else!


----------



## georgemoe

Morning everyone! 

Wow. Where is everyone this morning? 



katscradle said:


> George congrats on 2000!



Thank you Katherine and good morning.  



cocowum said:


> George, ixnay on the Amsay Damsay...



Hi Alicia.  Hiding beer from a brother is a man card violation. No can do. 



kab407 said:


>



Hi Kathy. It's Thursday. Almost Friday.


----------



## shellyminnie

Good morning!!


----------



## georgemoe

shellyminnie said:


> Good morning!!



Hi Shelly.


----------



## tickledtink33

Morning Everyone


----------



## chirurgeon

georgemoe said:


> *DCL Draft List*
> 
> Bud Light
> Amberbock
> Kirin Itchiban
> Guinness
> Yeungling
> Sam Adams
> Michelob Ultra



I have a question for the beer drinkers.  The only beer I have ever liked is Lambec Frambois.  Would I like any of these on draft?

Kim


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> Hi Shelly.



Hi George!!

Hi Kim!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Morning all.  Won't be around until later today.  Liz (IWISHFORDISNEY) and I set up a play date for our boys and we get to meet for the first time today, finally.  We only live about 10 minutes from each other and our schedules have never meshed.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Morning all.  Won't be around until later today.  Liz (IWISHFORDISNEY) and I set up a play date for our boys and we get to meet for the first time today, finally.  We only live about 10 minutes from each other and our schedules have never meshed.



Have fun and please say Hi to Liz for me!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> Morning all.  Won't be around until later today.  Liz (IWISHFORDISNEY) and I set up a play date for our boys and we get to meet for the first time today, finally.  We only live about 10 minutes from each other and our schedules have never meshed.



That sounds like fun Jen!! Say Hi for me!!


----------



## jeanigor




----------



## LMO429

jeanigor said:


>




I can see it a little bit!!!!! Cant wait to see it!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like NY Mets color 2  lol


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


>




Looking good!!


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> Morning all.  Won't be around until later today.  Liz (IWISHFORDISNEY) and I set up a play date for our boys and we get to meet for the first time today, finally.  We only live about 10 minutes from each other and our schedules have never meshed.



Have fun!  Tell Liz hi.


----------



## kab407

tiggerbell said:


> Hi all!  I'm the very last caller on the live show - I don't sound nearly as bad as I thought I did, except I appear to be calling from Dave Parfitt's CAVE!
> 
> Now I'll go back and listen to everyone else!



I just got done listening to you Jaime.  You sounded great.  Congrats on the shirt!


----------



## Madi100

Good morning everyone.  I'm off to the gym this morning.  I'm giong to listen to the call in show while I'm there and hope I don't die of embarrassment.  James says he wants to listen.  He's going to have to figure out how to use an ipod first.


----------



## Madi100

Way to go Muddy Buddies!  Now you have celebrities making donations to you.


----------



## winotracy

Madi100 said:


> Good morning everyone.  I'm off to the gym this morning.  I'm giong to listen to the call in show while I'm there and hope I don't die of embarrassment.  James says he wants to listen.  He's going to have to figure out how to use an ipod first.



Thank you Nicole


----------



## Madi100

winotracy said:


> Thank you Nicole



It's not nearly enough for all you've done, but I wanted to make sure in all of your crazyiness right now that you know how great we think you are!


----------



## shellyminnie

Bionic Tracy!! 

You sound great Nicole!!


----------



## Madi100

shellyminnie said:


> Bionic Tracy!!
> 
> You sound great Nicole!!



How far into the show am I?


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> How far into the show am I?



I am an hour in and I haven't heard you yet.....


----------



## shellyminnie

Madi100 said:


> How far into the show am I?



You're a little over an hour in!!


----------



## Dodie

Good morning everyone. 
I'm off to listen to the show. [shudder]


----------



## katscradle

dpuck1998 said:


> If anyone wants some free bonus points on disney movie rewards type in the following codes one at a time
> 
> jiminy
> superbark
> budderball
> papers




Thank you Don for these codes. 
I am new to collecting codes and so far the only codes I have are the ones from the movies.


----------



## katscradle

DLBDS said:


> I think you're right! After I listened to the new one I listened to last week's. I quickly learned, in that podcast, why I shouldn't have waited until last night to order my GKTW t-shirt. I'm still bummed about that.




I did not fill out an order on line.
I just sent a money order with the shirt sizes I wanted.
I did this a couple of weeks ago, so hopefully I will get what I ordered.
What size did you need? 
I might be able to get you one.
This of course depends on weather I get my order. 
I have asked them not to mail my shirts as I would like to pick them up when I am down there. 
However I am still waiting on weather I can do this and weather or not I will even get the shirts as I did not fill out the online order, but just sent my money.


----------



## jeanigor

*Hey!!!!! What's wrong with Michigan!!!*



We have stuff.......


----------



## dpuck1998

chirurgeon said:


> I have a question for the beer drinkers.  The only beer I have ever liked is Lambec Frambois.  Would I like any of these on draft?
> 
> Kim



I don't' think so Kim.  Lambec is pretty fruity and I haven't seen a beer like that anywhere else let alone on draft.  They might have something in bottles for you.  I know my wife likes blue moon and its pretty fruity.


----------



## ADP

Good morning everyone!    Almost 1 month away!  Woohoo!


----------



## firsttimemom

georgemoe said:


> *DCL Draft List*
> 
> Bud Light
> Amberbock
> Kirin Itchiban
> Guinness
> Yeungling
> Sam Adams
> Michelob Ultra



I haven't had breakfast yet, but a sam sounds mighty good!


----------



## winotracy

Madi100 said:


> How far into the show am I?



1:04:40

I marked it so I can play it for my hubby later.

I am not a computer.  I am a real person.
I am not a computer.  I am a real person.


----------



## chirurgeon

dpuck1998 said:


> I don't' think so Kim.  Lambec is pretty fruity and I haven't seen a beer like that anywhere else let alone on draft.  They might have something in bottles for you.  I know my wife likes blue moon and its pretty fruity.



Thanks, Don.  I have just never really been a beer drinker, but I hang out with beer snobs and one of them let me taste the Lambec. 

Kim


----------



## firsttimemom

spaddy said:


> Good Morning everyone.  I have been getting up at 6 everyone morning this week.  It is making me crazy.  To say I am not a morning person would be an understatment.
> 
> 
> Did I miss anything good in chat last night?



Kids are off today so I slept in until NINE! OMG it was awesome! Beagle #2 tried to get me up at 7:30 and I told her to hold it (and she did ).

Chat included some police work, taunting and martini recipes that flew by too fast for me to write them down.


----------



## kimisabella

georgemoe said:


> 2566 here.



Hey George - we're in 2570!!!!!


----------



## firsttimemom

dpuck1998 said:


> I don't' think so Kim.  Lambec is pretty fruity and I haven't seen a beer like that anywhere else let alone on draft.  They might have something in bottles for you.  I know my wife likes blue moon and its pretty fruity.



I was thinking about that one, too, for her- they usually put an orange slice in it which helps w/ the fruitiness. hmm- bartender- change my order. I'll have a blue moon with my cheerios.


----------



## georgemoe

chirurgeon said:


> I have a question for the beer drinkers.  The *only beer I have ever liked *is Lambec Frambois.  Would I like any of these on draft?
> 
> Kim



Hi Kim. I'm not a fan of belgian lambics. Too fruity and off tasting for me. You will not like the other beers IMO. Sorry.


----------



## georgemoe

kimisabella said:


> Hey George - we're in 2570!!!!!



Awesome Andrea.


----------



## scarlett873

Morning!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Morning all!!!
> 
> Weather's starting to break again, most of the snow should be melted away by quitting time today!
> 
> The e-mail show is up. I'm waiting to listen until the morning rush is over at work, because I want to be able to laugh out loud and not get weird looks.
> 
> *Holy Cow! Have you checked out the Muddy Buddy link in our sigs lately? $1,600!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *30 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!!!" and Buffoonery on Buses!
> 29 Days Until the DIS gets MUDDY for GKTW!*
> 
> I realized yesterday that there is far more that I want to do before leaving. (4 weeks from tomorrow, btw  ) On this weekend's list: finish Fish Extender, ensure toiletries are fresh and full, get Bonine and ginger, unpack and repack in a tighter configuration.



Congrats on the donations.
This is fantastic!


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Morning all.  Won't be around until later today.  Liz (IWISHFORDISNEY) and I set up a play date for our boys and we get to meet for the first time today, finally.  We only live about 10 minutes from each other and our schedules have never meshed.




Have fun and congrats on your 6000th post!


----------



## tiggerbell

Where do you get the ginger thingies???  Health food store???


----------



## tiggerbell

I don't think I posted yesterday's song here... but here was today.

Anyone remember Seventeen by Winger?



We leave in *seventeen (seventeen)*
You may think that's too soon
But it's long enough for me!

It's only *seventeen (seventeen)*
Mickey Mouse is waiting
For Meg and Stephani!​


----------



## tiggerbell

Here was yesterday's:

My muse for today was my coworker, Cathy, who has set a "Disney" Ban in the office...



18 days I'm going to Disney
But Cathy has had enough
If I don't stop singing
She will start swinging
I'm scared that she'll be too rough.​

Totally I'm prepared to go
And face the world of mouse.
I've packed and I've planned and thought this out
I must see Mickey's house.​

I need pirates, princesses, and mice
Helping me to have fu-un.
18 days I'm going to Disney
And now to-day's song is done!​


----------



## kab407

tiggerbell said:


> Where do you get the ginger thingies???  Health food store???



Ginger pills can be found at the health food store.  I can also find them at my local Target.


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> I don't think I posted yesterday's song here... but here was today.
> 
> Anyone remember Seventeen by Winger?
> 
> 
> 
> We leave in *seventeen (seventeen)*
> You may think that's too soon
> But it's long enough for me!
> 
> It's only *seventeen (seventeen)*
> Mickey Mouse is waiting
> For Meg and Stephani!​





tiggerbell said:


> Here was yesterday's:
> 
> My muse for today was my coworker, Cathy, who has set a "Disney" Ban in the office...
> 
> 
> 
> 18 days I'm going to Disney
> But Cathy has had enough
> If I don't stop singing
> She will start swinging
> I'm scared that she'll be too rough.​
> 
> Totally I'm prepared to go
> And face the world of mouse.
> I've packed and I've planned and thought this out
> I must see Mickey's house.​
> 
> I need pirates, princesses, and mice
> Helping me to have fu-un.
> 18 days I'm going to Disney
> And now to-day's song is done!​



You are cracking me up with these songs!!


----------



## winotracy

tiggerbell said:


> Where do you get the ginger thingies???  Health food store???



I had a hard time finding them at Target, Walmart, etc. around here but did find them at GNC.


----------



## tiggerbell

OK - I love ginger anyway, so why not?  I will endure the pointing and snickers when I enter a health food store.


----------



## dpuck1998

THANKS FOR THE SHOUTOUT YVET!  Just heard it!

You ROX


----------



## maiziezoe

dpuck1998 said:


> I don't' think so Kim.  Lambec is pretty fruity and I haven't seen a beer like that anywhere else let alone on draft.  They might have something in bottles for you.  I know my wife likes blue moon and its pretty fruity.



Yum... Blue Moon with a slice of orange. *insert Homer Simpson drooling smiley here*



tiggerbell said:


> Here was yesterday's:
> 
> My muse for today was my coworker, Cathy, who has set a "Disney" Ban in the office...
> 
> 
> 
> 18 days I'm going to Disney
> But Cathy has had enough
> If I don't stop singing
> She will start swinging
> I'm scared that she'll be too rough.​
> 
> Totally I'm prepared to go
> And face the world of mouse.
> I've packed and I've planned and thought this out
> I must see Mickey's house.​
> 
> I need pirates, princesses, and mice
> Helping me to have fu-un.
> 18 days I'm going to Disney
> And now to-day's song is done!​



Love it!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

Nicole, 

You sounded great!

now go do some laundry woman!


----------



## ADP

Just a quick shout out to everyone who was on the call-in show.  *You all sounded great!  *
I really enjoyed the show! 

And ditto to what Puck already said.  Thanks to Yvet and everyone else who threw a shout out to the Muddy Buddies!


----------



## Dodie

*Some random call-in show comments*

*The ultimate quote from the show --- Its like an elbow for us. - Kevin*

Crazydisneyman (Chris)
I didnt realize Chris had gotten in! You sounded so composed and calm! How funny that your mom got in on the action (sort of) and what a place to call from!  Hope we do end up being table mates so we can sign moms cast! **Indy represented!**

Yvet and Emil
Very sneaky double-person call! Im so looking forward to meeting both of you! Good for you for giving them a hard time about their taunting!

Me:
It was hard to listen to myself, but Im glad I asked about/plugged the moderators. I really do think that they have to put up with a lot of garbage in their volunteer capacity.

Chiurgeon (Kim)
You also sounded so relaxed! Now Im DYING to know what the story was as to why they were talking about you before they started taping. Sounds very top secret and interesting. 

DVCsince02 (Jennifer)
The *BEST* darned question of the day!!!!!! You rock!

tickledtink33 (Kim)
So jealous of your Disneyland trip! You go and REPRESENT for those of us who were in the room but didnt win!  

Madi100 (Nicole)
Great reason to call in! AskTracy has been AWESOME!!!!  Agreed!

simonkodousek (Simon)
Not creepy at all!  However, the Michiganders may be coming after you!


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> *The ultimate quote from the show --- Its like an elbow for us. - Kevin*
> 
> Chiurgeon (Kim)
> You also sounded so relaxed! Now Im DYING to know what the story was as to why they were talking about you before they started taping. Sounds very top secret and interesting.
> 
> tickledtink33 (Kim)
> So jealous of your Disneyland trip! You go and REPRESENT for those of us who were in the room but didnt win!
> 
> simonkodousek (Simon)
> Not creepy at all!  However, the Michiganders may be coming after you!



You all sounded great! And nobody sounded nervous at all! Big Woo Hoos to y'all that were able to get through!!

And I can never remember klam_chowder's name...now I hope I can. 

I want to hear about the Kim story, too.

And what the other Kim might be in store for.

As for Simon, I would agree with him. Michigan is no comparison to WDW, but some of the others..........


----------



## aspen37

aGoofyMom said:


> just catching up...
> 
> 
> Congrats on the milestone posts - Brandie, Jen and George. (Hope I didn't miss anyone!)
> 
> Anna feel better...
> 
> 
> Yay staterooms assigned & documents & passports delivered.
> 
> 
> whew - busy day!  I was supposed to host Easter Dinner on Saturday as I go back to work on Sunday.  Now it has been switched to Friday.  I am trying to make up for the lost day somehow.  The cases of FE gifts were still in the front hall so I got those taken care of tonight.



Thanks Donna! I still feel like crap.



jeanigor said:


> Morning all!!!
> 
> Weather's starting to break again, most of the snow should be melted away by quitting time today!
> 
> The e-mail show is up. I'm waiting to listen until the morning rush is over at work, because I want to be able to laugh out loud and not get weird looks.
> 
> *Holy Cow! Have you checked out the Muddy Buddy link in our sigs lately? $1,600!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *30 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!!!" and Buffoonery on Buses!
> 29 Days Until the DIS gets MUDDY for GKTW!*
> 
> I realized yesterday that there is far more that I want to do before leaving. (4 weeks from tomorrow, btw  ) On this weekend's list: finish Fish Extender, ensure toiletries are fresh and full, get Bonine and ginger, unpack and repack in a tighter configuration.








tiggerbell said:


> Hi all!  I'm the very last caller on the live show - I don't sound nearly as bad as I thought I did, except I appear to be calling from Dave Parfitt's CAVE!
> 
> Now I'll go back and listen to everyone else!



I'm down loading it now. I didn't say anything about the Muddy Buddy's because Dodie posted that almost everyone so far has.



DVCsince02 said:


> Morning all.  Won't be around until later today.  Liz (IWISHFORDISNEY) and I set up a play date for our boys and we get to meet for the first time today, finally.  We only live about 10 minutes from each other and our schedules have never meshed.



Have fun!


----------



## dpuck1998

Dodie said:


> *Some random call-in show comments…*
> 
> *The ultimate quote from the show --- “It’s like an elbow for us.” - Kevin*
> 
> Crazydisneyman (Chris)
> I didn’t realize Chris had gotten in! You sounded so composed and calm! How funny that your mom got in on the action (sort of) and what a place to call from!  Hope we do end up being table mates so we can sign mom’s cast! **Indy represented!**
> 
> Yvet and Emil
> Very sneaky double-person call! I’m so looking forward to meeting both of you! Good for you for giving them a hard time about their taunting!
> 
> Me:
> It was hard to listen to myself, but I’m glad I asked about/plugged the moderators. I really do think that they have to put up with a lot of garbage in their volunteer capacity.
> 
> Chiurgeon (Kim)
> You also sounded so relaxed! Now I’m DYING to know what the story was as to why they were talking about you before they started taping. Sounds very top secret and interesting.
> 
> DVCsince02 (Jennifer)
> The *BEST* darned question of the day!!!!!! You rock!
> 
> tickledtink33 (Kim)
> So jealous of your Disneyland trip! You go and REPRESENT for those of us who were “in the room” but didn’t win!
> 
> Madi100 (Nicole)
> Great reason to call in! AskTracy has been AWESOME!!!!  Agreed!
> 
> simonkodousek (Simon)
> Not creepy at all!  However, the Michiganders may be coming after you!



Michigan is truly a wonderland!  We have it all, 4 seasons, most fresh water shoreline than any state in the county, mountains, the second most golf courses per capita of any state, scenic county, great cities, awesome places like Henry Ford, one of the coolest Air Museums in the country (7 miles from my house), the Magic Capitol of the world, any much more...


----------



## exwdwcm

dpuck1998 said:


> I spend 99 percent of my dis time on the podcast boards but decided to check out the theme parks board. So I'm following a thread about park closings during this week because of the some friends that went down. I'm sure we all have those "friends" (no not those kind Alicia) that went to Orlando for spring break. They know I'm a Disney "expert" and I offered to help them. They didn't take me up on it other than telling me what they were doing and asking me about going to Seaworld. So they ended up in an off site house, there plans included going to seaworld, universal and a couple days at Disney  I just bit my tounge and said "its going to be busy"
> 
> Now I'm sure they will come back next week and say "How do you go to that place, its nutz. We spent 80 bucks per person for nothing" blah blah..and I'll shake my head and say, notice I didn't go down for spring break. Ohh well, I'll tell you what they say when they get back.


lol- i have had friends say that too.....now most of them know better.  in fact my old boss had me help plan her trip and had a fab time.  i helped do a schedule for her and her husband wanted to stray from it one day, so they did.......she said by the end of the day, they both agreed to go back to the schedule.  



MrandMissVacation said:


> Todd,
> We aren't using DU Busses the morning of the cruise.We are doing some family time before the cruise and visiting KSC and staying @ a hotel in CocoBeach. We will drop of and get shuttled to the port the morning of the cruise.So my situation is different than yours. I got a better rate w/ Budget (but I'm still looking for a better one)
> Good luck
> Michelle


i originally had Budget booked, but changed to Alamo (for $10 more) with no problem.   now i can return at the Dolphin.  I do believe Budget has a return location at one of the Disney marketplace hotels though, so not too far.



firsttimemom said:


> Kids are off today so I slept in until NINE! OMG it was awesome! Beagle #2 tried to get me up at 7:30 and I told her to hold it (and she did ).
> 
> Chat included some police work, taunting and martini recipes that flew by too fast for me to write them down.


yeah for sleeping in----i am looking forward to that on the cruise....oh crap, nevermind, i 'll be getting up early to not miss anything! 



kimisabella said:


> Hey George - we're in 2570!!!!!


 


ADP said:


> Just a quick shout out to everyone who was on the call-in show. *You all sounded great! *
> I really enjoyed the show!
> 
> And ditto to what Puck already said. Thanks to Yvet and everyone else who threw a shout out to the Muddy Buddies!


agreed- everyone sounds awesome- i am about halfway through now.


----------



## scarlett873

Listening to the call in show now...that's the most i've ever heard Emiel speak! We teased him during MF because Yvet was chatty and he never spoke...


----------



## shellyminnie

scarlett873 said:


> Listening to the call in show now...that's the most i've ever heard Emiel speak! We teased him during MF because Yvet was chatty and he never spoke...



He was soo quiet during MF!! I knew he had a voice in there somewhere!!


----------



## maiziezoe

scarlett873 said:


> Listening to the call in show now...that's the most i've ever heard Emiel speak! We teased him during MF because Yvet was chatty and he never spoke...



I could listen to them talk all day!  I love their accents!


----------



## maiziezoe

I just got reservations for Kona Cafe for 7 p.m. on Saturday!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Nothing nefarious about the Kim story....

We were talking about Cindy's Breakfast and he name came up. It was just coincidence that we talked about her and she called.

Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> Listening to the call in show now...that's the most i've ever heard Emiel speak! We teased him during MF because Yvet was chatty and he never spoke...





shellyminnie said:


> He was soo quiet during MF!! I knew he had a voice in there somewhere!!


I remember that very well.  It was good to hear him.  Now he doesn't have an excuse for the podcast cruise.


----------



## jeanigor

Question for AskTracy, our favorite audio-animatronic robot travel agent......

From over on the Martini/Wine Tasting Thread a question about our day in Nassau:



Cruz Family said:


> Do you know what time we have to back on the ship for?  For good I mean.



Do we have time to do the Martini Tasting (2:15-3:15), get off the ship, make a few phone calls, bum around the straw market, and then get back on the ship without missing it?


----------



## Madi100

firsttimemom said:


> I was thinking about that one, too, for her- they usually put an orange slice in it which helps w/ the fruitiness. hmm- bartender- change my order. I'll have a blue moon with my cheerios.



When I told DH that we were going to dine with you he told me to make sure that you drink.  He isn't planning on having a liquid dinner by any means, but he wants to be with someone who isn't opposed to a drink or two (like some of my family.  I'll pass this post along to him.  We'll be just fine 



maiziezoe said:


> I just got reservations for Kona Cafe for 7 p.m. on Saturday!!



We'll be there at 6:55!!!  


What is Klam's first name?  I always call her Klam.  And, she has an accent, too.  Where is she from?


----------



## kimisabella

maiziezoe said:


> I just got reservations for Kona Cafe for 7 p.m. on Saturday!!



We'll be there as well - we have a 7:05 adr there on Saturday night


----------



## shellyminnie

maiziezoe said:


> I just got reservations for Kona Cafe for 7 p.m. on Saturday!!



We'll be there at 6:30!! 

Hopefully we'll have better service than I did last time!!



Madi100 said:


> What is Klam's first name?  I always call her Klam.  And, she has an accent, too.  Where is she from?



Klam's first name is Karen - not sure where she's from.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> What is Klam's first name?  I always call her Klam.  And, she has an accent, too.  Where is she from?



I believe it's Karen. Right? She sounds Northeastern or Canadian. But that's a good thing.


----------



## georgemoe

I'd also like to echo Aaron and Don saying all the calls were great during the call-in show. I really enjoyed listening. 




exwdwcm said:


> i originally had Budget booked, but changed to Alamo (for $10 more) with no problem.   now i can return at the Dolphin.  I do believe Budget has a return location at one of the Disney marketplace hotels though, so not too far.



Hi Michelle. I did the exact same thing. i just cancelled my Budget res last night and need to do online check-in with Alamo today.


----------



## georgemoe

Looks like those of us dining at Kona on Saturday night have our own little pre-Poly-mini-meet going. *We are 6:30!*


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Looks like those of us dining at Kona on Saturday night have our own little pre-Poly-mini-meet going. *We are 6:30!*



Would this be an Unofficial Pre-"Unofficial Pre-Cruise Meet" Meet at the Poly?


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Would this be an Unofficial Pre-"Unofficial Pre-Cruise Meet" Meet at the Poly?



Sounds like it!!


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Would this be an Unofficial Pre-"Unofficial Pre-Cruise Meet" Meet at the Poly?


 
Actually, I think it's the Unofficial Pre-"Unofficial Pre-Cruise EAT" Meet at the Poly.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Actually, I think it's the Unofficial Pre-"Unofficial Pre-Cruise EAT" Meet at the Poly.



There's one in every crowd....I tell ya!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Howdy peeps! Everyone having a good day today?


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> There's one in every crowd....I tell ya!!!


 

OR, if you prefer AND you order the steak, the Unofficial Pre-"Unofficial Pre-Cruise EAT MEAT" Meet at the Poly!


----------



## maiziezoe

DisneyKevin said:


> Nothing nefarious about the Kim story....
> 
> We were talking about Cindy's Breakfast and he name came up. It was just coincidence that we talked about her and she called.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint.



  *whispering* _he reads the threads_



Madi100 said:


> We'll be there at 6:55!!!





kimisabella said:


> We'll be there as well - we have a 7:05 adr there on Saturday night





shellyminnie said:


> We'll be there at 6:30!!
> 
> Hopefully we'll have better service than I did last time!!





georgemoe said:


> Looks like those of us dining at Kona on Saturday night have our own little pre-Poly-mini-meet going. *We are 6:30!*



 It's a party before the party before the party on the bus before the party on the boat!


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps! Everyone having a good day today?



Hi Paul!! Feeling any better?


----------



## Launchpad11B

shellyminnie said:


> Hi Paul!! Feeling any better?



I feel like a million bucks Shelly. Thanks for asking.


----------



## georgemoe

tiggerbell said:


> Actually, I think it's the Unofficial Pre-"Unofficial Pre-Cruise EAT" Meet at the Poly.



I think Jaime has it. 

Put that on a shirt.


----------



## Cruz Family

jeanigor said:


> Question for AskTracy, our favorite audio-animatronic robot travel agent......
> 
> From over on the Martini/Wine Tasting Thread a question about our day in Nassau:
> 
> 
> Do we have time to do the Martini Tasting (2:15-3:15), get off the ship, make a few phone calls, bum around the straw market, and then get back on the ship without missing it?



Ya, what he said!!!!




Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps! Everyone having a good day today?



I love Peeps!!!  Don't really just tryin to be funny.


----------



## Madi100

maiziezoe said:


> How hard did you have to think to come up with that?


----------



## Madi100

I just listened to the show.  It was fun to hear everyone's voices.  

Darn it, Jen.  I'm ALWAYS trying to think of great questions I can ask, and I got nothing.  You come up with something spectacular like that.  I'm  jealous.  Great question!


----------



## chirurgeon

I was looking at Land's End and they are having another sale on their swim suits, 25% off again. I am tempted by it.  I love another pattern in their mix and match suits.  So if you are still looking for a new swim suit, check them out.  I love their suits.

Kim


----------



## maiziezoe

Madi100 said:


> How hard did you have to think to come up with that?



Only a second. I had to count how many times I used "party" and I changed ship to boat. 



Great job on the podcast everyone!  I'm impressed at how calm you all sound!


----------



## Madi100

I wish my phone was like facebook and I could "unfriend" people.  I have had about 15 calls telling me to call my state representative and tell them that gay marriage should be banned.  I don't care what the issue is, I don't want them to bother me 15 times a day.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> I wish my phone was like facebook and I could "unfriend" people.  I have had about 15 calls telling me to call my state representative and tell them that gay marriage should be banned.  I don't care what the issue is, I don't want them to bother me 15 times a day.



You must be a good girl to answer the phone over and over again.


----------



## aspen37

tiggerbell said:


> Actually, I think it's the Unofficial Pre-"Unofficial Pre-Cruise EAT" Meet at the Poly.



Congrats on winning the shirt! I know what I'm going to have. To start I'm having the coconut curry soup, and for dinner the teriyaki steak. I wish I could have the soup now. I think it would make me feel better. 



maiziezoe said:


> Only a second. I had to count how many times I used "party" and I changed ship to boat.
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on the podcast everyone!  I'm impressed at how calm you all sound!



Thanks! 
Everyone sounded great! I was talking a little fast. I was on my cell phone so there was a delay. After I listened I realized I kept cutting of Kevin! 
Sorry Kevin!


----------



## DLBDS

katscradle said:


> I did not fill out an order on line.
> I just sent a money order with the shirt sizes I wanted.
> I did this a couple of weeks ago, so hopefully I will get what I ordered.*
> What size did you need? *
> I might be able to get you one.
> This of course depends on weather I get my order.
> I have asked them not to mail my shirts as I would like to pick them up when I am down there.
> However I am still waiting on weather I can do this and weather or not I will even get the shirts as I did not fill out the online order, but just sent my money.



Thanks, Katherine!

I'm not sure what size I need. I need to read that thread again and see what the sizes were fitting like. I think they were running on the small side? Anyway, I'm thinking a medium, possibly a large. Just PM me if you want to arrange an exchange as I miss a lot of posts on this thread.


----------



## Madi100

maiziezoe said:


> Only a second. I had to count how many times I used "party" and I changed ship to boat.
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on the podcast everyone!  I'm impressed at how calm you all sound!




Thanks!  I have to say I am completely amazed at how I sounded.  I really didn't sound like a complete idiot, and I didn't make James sound like a bad DH.  I was really worried about that.  I was going to have to make an announcement that he's really my hero or something.


----------



## DLBDS

Listening to the show now.... Sshhhh.


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> You must be a good girl to answer the phone over and over again.



I actually took the "survey".  They were surprised by my answers.  Maybe that will stop some of the calls.  I wonder why I'm not getting calls for the other side.  Suppose it's because I'm a registered Republican?


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> I actually took the "survey".  They were surprised by my answers.  Maybe that will stop some of the calls.  I wonder why I'm not getting calls for the other side.  Suppose it's because I'm a registered Republican?



I suspect the folks in Vermont can expect the same thing soon.


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> I suspect the folks in Vermont can expect the same thing soon.



We vote both ways, but to attend a caucus you have to be registered with a party.  It's just rather annoying.


----------



## winotracy

jeanigor said:


> Question for AskTracy, our favorite audio-animatronic robot travel agent......
> 
> From over on the Martini/Wine Tasting Thread a question about our day in Nassau:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have time to do the Martini Tasting (2:15-3:15), get off the ship, make a few phone calls, bum around the straw market, and then get back on the ship without missing it?



Yes, all aboard is at 7:00 pm


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> Yes, all aboard is at 7:00 pm



All I can picture is Rosie, from the Jestons. Only less crabby, more attractive, and more helpful.


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps! Everyone having a good day today?



Hey! Paul!


----------



## Madi100

winotracy said:


> 1:04:40
> 
> I marked it so I can play it for my hubby later.
> 
> I am not a computer.  I am a real person.
> I am not a computer.  I am a real person.



Tracy is not a computer.  Tracy is not a computer.  (Are we saying this for you DH's benefit??)


----------



## maiziezoe

Question for Nicole and Todd (and anyone else who recently received their passports)...

How were your passports delivered? US Mail, UPS, Fed Ex?

Thanks!


----------



## jeanigor

maiziezoe said:


> Question for Nicole and Todd (and anyone else who recently received their passports)...
> 
> How were your passports delivered? US Mail, UPS, Fed Ex?
> 
> Thanks!



I got mine in a Priority Mail envelope. Maybe 5" x 9". At first I thought "My cruise documents are coming by UPS not USPS"...the as soon as I felt the package, I knew what it was.

ETA: However, I have not yet received my passport card yet. They have also not yet returned my birth certificate.


----------



## georgemoe

I decided that I should check out the rolling cooler today and measure it just to make sure I was within the 22Wx14Hx9D dimensions. I'm not. 

Mine is 16Wx*16Hx13D*.   I'm off a bit and not sure whether I want to take a chance that it will fit. I may have to just go for it.


----------



## kimisabella

**CRUISE QUESTION**

We are driving a rental car from the Dolphin to the port and parking it there - so we DO NOT put the luggage tags in the packet we got yesterday on our bags, correct...  Does DCL give some kind of tag when we arrive so they know where the bags go??


----------



## Dodie

kimisabella said:


> **CRUISE QUESTION**
> 
> We are driving a rental car from the Dolphin to the port and parking it there - so we DO NOT put the luggage tags in the packet we got yesterday on our bags, correct...  Does DCL give some kind of tag when we arrive so they know where the bags go??



You put those tags on the luggage before you hand it to the porter at the port. THAT is how they know what stateroom to deliver your luggage to.


----------



## winotracy

kimisabella said:


> **CRUISE QUESTION**
> 
> We are driving a rental car from the Dolphin to the port and parking it there - so we DO NOT put the luggage tags in the packet we got yesterday on our bags, correct...  Does DCL give some kind of tag when we arrive so they know where the bags go??



No, that is not correct.  Here is luggage tag information:

If you have Disney Cruise Line transfers from the airport to the port and are arriving on May 10:  put your luggage tags on before you leave home.

If you have Disney Cruise Line transfers from a resort to the port:  Do not put the luggage tags on your bags before you leave home.  Put them on your luggage on May 10 before your luggage is picked up to be transported to the port.  

If you do not have Disney Cruise Line transfers:  Do not put the luggage tags on at home.  Put them on your bags before you go to the port on May 10, regardless of how you get there.  

If you do not have enough luggage tags, you can get more at the port but everything given to the porters at the port must have luggage tags.  Otherwise, DCL won't know what room to take your bags to.


----------



## kimisabella

Dodie said:


> You put those tags on the luggage before you hand it to the porter at the port. THAT is how they know what stateroom to deliver your luggage to.



Thanks Dodie!



winotracy said:


> No, that is not correct.  Here is luggage tag information:
> 
> If you have Disney Cruise Line transfers from the airport to the port and are arriving on May 10:  put your luggage tags on before you leave home.
> 
> If you have Disney Cruise Line transfers from a resort to the port:  Do not put the luggage tags on your bags before you leave home.  Put them on your luggage on May 10 before your luggage is picked up to be transported to the port.
> 
> If you do not have Disney Cruise Line transfers:  Do not put the luggage tags on at home.  Put them on your bags before you go to the port on May 10, regardless of how you get there.
> 
> If you do not have enough luggage tags, you can get more at the port but everything given to the porters at the port must have luggage tags.  Otherwise, DCL won't know what room to take your bags to.



Thanks so much Tracy


----------



## DLBDS

Just finished listening to the podcast. Everyone sounded great  but I was most surprised by Jaime. She didn't sound anything like I had imagined.


----------



## winotracy

I have added document information and luggage tag info to post 1 for easy reference.


----------



## tiggerbell

DLBDS said:


> Just finished listening to the podcast. Everyone sounded great but I was most surprised by Jaime. She didn't sound anything like I had imagined.


 
She didn't sound like anyone I know!!!  I don't know where that voice came from!!!  Shelly can tell you that didn't sound like me...  I guess I should just be glad I didn't do one of my Muppet-sounding voices...


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> She didn't sound like anyone I know!!!  I don't know where that voice came from!!!  Shelly can tell you that didn't sound like me...  I guess I should just be glad I didn't do one of my Muppet-sounding voices...



You're not too far off!! While it didn't quite sound like your normal self, I could here bits and pieces of your normal voice come out!!


----------



## DLBDS

tiggerbell said:


> She didn't sound like anyone I know!!!  I don't know where that voice came from!!!  Shelly can tell you that didn't sound like me...  I guess I should just be glad I didn't do one of my *Muppet-sounding voices*...



You just sounded so maturish (if I may put it that way).  The voice on the podcast just didn't jibe with the girl that posted that hilarious thread looking for a roomy. I dunno.


----------



## shellyminnie

DLBDS said:


> You just sounded so maturish (if I may put it that way).  The voice on the podcast just didn't jibe with the girl that posted that hilarious thread looking for a roomy. I dunno.



You should hear her when she really starts talking!!! You can definitely tell she's from Chicago!!


----------



## jeanigor

DLBDS said:


> Just finished listening to the podcast. Everyone sounded great  but I was most surprised by Jaime. She didn't sound anything like I had imagined.



She sounded different to me too. And not the different that I was expecting.


----------



## Madi100

maiziezoe said:


> Question for Nicole and Todd (and anyone else who recently received their passports)...
> 
> How were your passports delivered? US Mail, UPS, Fed Ex?
> 
> Thanks!



Hey, Ann.  We got our passports in the mail a couple days ago.  They came USPS.  They were in white, plain "cardstock" envelopes.  

Todd, our birth certificates came in the mail the same day, but in different envelopes.  Hope you get yours back soon!!!


----------



## aGoofyMom

Hi!


Trying not to get too far behind while getting everything else done.

I hope to listen to the call in show later today.  I haven't had the chance to download it just yet, and the MP3 player needs charging...

Ugh - DD has cavities so let's add more dentist visits before the cruise.  
I picked up the ham today - it is ready to serve so that cuts down on the tasks for tomorrow.  

DH is checking out the Blackberry App store for me while I am over here!


----------



## Madi100

DLBDS said:


> You just sounded so maturish (if I may put it that way).  The voice on the podcast just didn't jibe with the girl that posted that hilarious thread looking for a roomy. I dunno.



I think that is nothing how I sound, but I called James, and he said that is exactly how I sound (I let him listen).   He said, "You called me just to ask that questioin?"  Yep, love ya!


----------



## DVCsince02

DisneyKevin said:


> Nothing nefarious about the Kim story....
> 
> We were talking about Cindy's Breakfast and he name came up. It was just coincidence that we talked about her and she called.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint.



He just swoops in and makes comments and swoops out.



Madi100 said:


> I just listened to the show.  It was fun to hear everyone's voices.
> 
> Darn it, Jen.  I'm ALWAYS trying to think of great questions I can ask, and I got nothing.  You come up with something spectacular like that.  I'm  jealous.  Great question!



I was so excited to ask that question.  Cake is my life.



georgemoe said:


> I decided that I should check out the rolling cooler today and measure it just to make sure I was within the 22Wx14Hx9D dimensions. I'm not.
> 
> Mine is 16Wx*16Hx13D*.   I'm off a bit and not sure whether I want to take a chance that it will fit. I may have to just go for it.



Be a rebel, George!


----------



## DLBDS

I commend everyone that called in and those that will call in in the future. You'll never hear my voice on there! I would be a stuttering train wreck.


----------



## tiggerbell

shellyminnie said:


> You should hear her when she really starts talking!!! You can definitely tell she's from Chicago!!


 
Hey der - dis is Jaime from Chicaaago... 

I do not!


----------



## DLBDS

tiggerbell said:


> Hey der - dis is Jaime from Chicaaago...
> 
> I do not!



Ok, Jaime. Next time you call in, have ya a coupla drinks beforehand. Can you say... Do-over!!


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> Hey der - dis is Jaime from Chicaaago...
> 
> I do not!



You so do!!!!


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Be a rebel, George!



No problem with that Jen.  Just hate to lose the booze.


----------



## DLBDS

Howdy, George


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> Todd, our birth certificates came in the mail the same day, but in different envelopes.  Hope you get yours back soon!!!



Maybe today then. Not too concerned.



georgemoe said:


> No problem with that Jen.  Just hate to lose the booze.



I am slightly concerned too. The rolling Mickey cooler is slightly larger than those dimensions (14"ish x 14"ish x 14"ish) and I don't want to loose all my booze either.


----------



## shellyminnie

Note to self: Iced tea and computer don't mix really well!!


----------



## DLBDS

georgemoe said:


> No problem with that Jen.  Just hate to lose the booze.





jeanigor said:


> Maybe today then. Not too concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> I am slightly concerned too. The rolling Mickey cooler is slightly larger than those dimensions (14"ish x 14"ish x 14"ish) and I don't want to loose all my booze either.



Don't worry. I'll take it in for you guys. Not a problem. I'll give it right back to ya once we're onboard.



Promise.


----------



## DLBDS

shellyminnie said:


> Note to self: Iced tea and computer don't mix really well!!



I can honestly say this has never and will never happen to me. I'm fanatical about my laptop.


----------



## shellyminnie

DLBDS said:


> I can honestly say this has never and will never happen to me. I'm fanatical about my laptop.



It was Todd's fault!!


----------



## kab407

DLBDS said:


> Don't worry. I'll take it in for you guys. Not a problem. I'll give it right back to ya once we're onboard.
> 
> 
> 
> Promise.



right...sure...ok.....

It's 61 and sunny here in NJ.  You can bet your cruise docs that I will be  belly crawling outta here *on-time *to enjoy the couple of hours of Spring we're getting today.

So what will I be doing a month from now??


----------



## chickie

Hi everyone,

I need some advice from you guys (or maybe Tracy?). Before I confirm on the tastings thread, I'm trying to figure out some timing issues. DH says he wants to go to Atlantis on our Nassau day. We'll just go on our own and explore the resort and aquarium. If we set out in the morning, do you think we can be back in time for the martini tasting? I'm more interested in martinis than wine, so I know we'd have to be back a little early.

BTW, I listened to the call-in show, and I have to say that you all sounded very relaxed. I really enjoyed listening - everyone sounded great!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps! Everyone having a good day today?



Hey pardner, glad you are all better.  Now get back to work...



Madi100 said:


> I actually took the "survey".  They were surprised by my answers.  Maybe that will stop some of the calls.  I wonder why I'm not getting calls for the other side.  Suppose it's because I'm a registered Republican?





Madi100 said:


> We vote both ways, but to attend a caucus you have to be registered with a party.  It's just rather annoying.



So what we learned here is that Nicole goes both ways...noted!



maiziezoe said:


> Question for Nicole and Todd (and anyone else who recently received their passports)...
> 
> How were your passports delivered? US Mail, UPS, Fed Ex?
> 
> Thanks!



USPS for me, got them yesterday.


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> It was Todd's fault!!



Says you! You just have a perverse mind and made the wrong assumption!



kab407 said:


> right...sure...ok.....
> 
> It's 61 and sunny here in NJ.  You can bet your cruise docs that I will be  belly crawling outta here *on-time *to enjoy the couple of hours of Spring we're getting today.
> 
> So what will I be doing a month from now??



No way on earth I would bet against you Kathy...never stand in front of a determined woman. (Unless she is determined to go in reverse~then stand in front.)



chickie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need some advice from you guys (or maybe Tracy?)



Tracy is one of us. She's just a robot, so she doesn't need to eat or sleep and she knows a bunch of stuff. She does require refueling occasionally. Wine or martinis provide the cleanest most efficient energy for the AskTracy model of RoboTA.


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Says you! You just have a perverse mind and made the wrong assumption!



I was channeling Don apparently!!


----------



## dpuck1998

shellyminnie said:


> I was channeling Don apparently!!



Not sure what than involves, but I'm up for it.


----------



## maiziezoe

tiggerbell said:


> Hey der - dis is Jaime from Chicaaago...
> 
> I do not!





I KNOW that accent!


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> Not sure what than involves, but I'm up for it.



Todd and I were talking on FB!!

He said, Too bad the tiara won't fit under the helmet.

I said, We'll hold it for you (meaning the tiara)

He said: and camera? towel? change of clothes?

I said I would hold them if he was nice.

He comes back with, "I'm not asking you to hold the family jewels  . . .

Apparently he meant diamonds and emeralds!!


----------



## maiziezoe

dpuck1998 said:


> USPS for me, got them yesterday.



Squishy, when did you get them done?


----------



## maiziezoe

shellyminnie said:


> Todd and I were talking on FB!!
> 
> He said, Too bad the tiara won't fit under the helmet.
> 
> I said, We'll hold it for you (meaning the tiara)
> 
> He said: and camera? towel? change of clothes?
> 
> I said I would hold them if he was nice.
> 
> He comes back with, "I'm not asking you to hold the family jewels  . . .
> 
> Apparently he meant diamonds and emeralds!!


----------



## dpuck1998

maiziezoe said:


> Squishy, when did you get them done?



Sorry, I meant my Cruise docs


----------



## winotracy

chickie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need some advice from you guys (or maybe Tracy?). Before I confirm on the tastings thread, I'm trying to figure out some timing issues. DH says he wants to go to Atlantis on our Nassau day. We'll just go on our own and explore the resort and aquarium. If we set out in the morning, do you think we can be back in time for the martini tasting? I'm more interested in martinis than wine, so I know we'd have to be back a little early.
> 
> BTW, I listened to the call-in show, and I have to say that you all sounded very relaxed. I really enjoyed listening - everyone sounded great!



Depends how much time you take.  You'll be off the ship by 8:30 or 9:00 am.


----------



## kab407

shellyminnie said:


> Todd and I were talking on FB!!
> 
> He said, Too bad the tiara won't fit under the helmet.
> 
> I said, We'll hold it for you (meaning the tiara)
> 
> He said: and camera? towel? change of clothes?
> 
> I said I would hold them if he was nice.
> 
> He comes back with, "I'm not asking you to hold the family jewels  . . .
> 
> Apparently he meant diamonds and emeralds!!



Don't ...go..there...Kath....

familyboardfamilyboardfamilyboardfamilyboard


----------



## TheBeadPirate

kab407 said:


> Don't ...go..there...Kath....
> 
> familyboardfamilyboardfamilyboardfamilyboard



Resist the urge Kath...Resist the urge............

Although I wonder........


----------



## georgemoe

DLBDS said:


> Howdy, George



Howdy Dara.


----------



## dzneygirl

Anyone doing the stingray excursion at Castaway Cay?   DH and I have the 12p - 1p time slot.


----------



## Emiel

scarlett873 said:


> Listening to the call in show now...that's the most i've ever heard Emiel speak! We teased him during MF because Yvet was chatty and he never spoke...





shellyminnie said:


> He was soo quiet during MF!! I knew he had a voice in there somewhere!!





ADP said:


> I remember that very well.  It was good to hear him.  Now he doesn't have an excuse for the podcast cruise.



My first post on the DIS boards. 
You'd beter aware: I created my own account so you might "hear" me a lot more. 

Looking forward to meeting you all again in just a few weeks time.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Emiel said:


> My first post on the DIS boards.
> You'd beter aware: I created my own account so you might "hear" me a lot more.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all again in just a few weeks time.



Welcome Emiel! See you in May.


----------



## dzneygirl

Emiel said:


> My first post on the DIS boards.
> You'd beter aware: I created my own account so you might "hear" me a lot more.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all again in just a few weeks time.



Hi Emiel!  Give hugs to Yvette!


----------



## shellyminnie

dzneygirl said:


> Anyone doing the stingray excursion at Castaway Cay?   DH and I have the 12p - 1p time slot.



Jen and I have a 2pm time slot!!



Emiel said:


> My first post on the DIS boards.
> You'd beter aware: I created my own account so you might "hear" me a lot more.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all again in just a few weeks time.



 Emiel

See you in May!!


----------



## aspen37

dzneygirl said:


> Anyone doing the stingray excursion at Castaway Cay?   DH and I have the 12p - 1p time slot.




Sorry, I'm not doing the stingray's. I've done it 3 times in The Cayman Islands.



Emiel said:


> My first post on the DIS boards.
> You'd beter aware: I created my own account so you might "hear" me a lot more.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all again in just a few weeks time.




I can't wait to meet you and Yvet in a month.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

hey there Jen,   I think all your cruise talk today has Gene contemplating quitting his job to go.  We had a fantastic time today and I am so happy to have finally met you.


----------



## georgemoe

DLBDS said:


> Don't worry. I'll take it in for you guys. Not a problem. I'll give it right back to ya once we're onboard.
> 
> 
> 
> Promise.



You sneaky sneaky Dara. 



Emiel said:


> My first post on the DIS boards.
> You'd beter aware: I created my own account so you might "hear" me a lot more.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all again in just a few weeks time.



Welcome aboard Emiel. Looking forward to meeting.


----------



## scarlett873

Emiel said:


> My first post on the DIS boards.
> You'd beter aware: I created my own account so you might "hear" me a lot more.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all again in just a few weeks time.


Ooooh...welcome aboard Emiel!!


----------



## scarlett873

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> hey there Jen,   I think all your cruise talk today has Gene contemplating quitting his job to go.  We had a fantastic time today and I am so happy to have finally met you.


I'm soooooooooo jealous that you've also met my BFF before me!! At least I only have about a month to go!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

scarlett873 said:


> I'm soooooooooo jealous that you've also met my BFF before me!! At least I only have about a month to go!



Sorry about that.  LOL.   Jen is super sweet and you will just love her!   We really did have a blast with the kiddos today


----------



## katscradle

tiggerbell said:


> Here was yesterday's:
> 
> My muse for today was my coworker, Cathy, who has set a "Disney" Ban in the office...
> 
> 
> 
> 18 days I'm going to Disney
> But Cathy has had enough
> If I don't stop singing
> She will start swinging
> I'm scared that she'll be too rough.​
> 
> Totally I'm prepared to go
> And face the world of mouse.
> I've packed and I've planned and thought this out
> I must see Mickey's house.​
> 
> I need pirates, princesses, and mice
> Helping me to have fu-un.
> 18 days I'm going to Disney
> And now to-day's song is done!​




I love your songs. 
I was thinking for the bus ride to the port we should sing beautiful Sunday.


----------



## katscradle

maiziezoe said:


> I just got reservations for Kona Cafe for 7 p.m. on Saturday!!



 Look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## tickledtink33

shellyminnie said:


> Todd and I were talking on FB!!
> 
> He said, Too bad the tiara won't fit under the helmet.
> 
> I said, We'll hold it for you (meaning the tiara)
> 
> He said: and camera? towel? change of clothes?
> 
> I said I would hold them if he was nice.
> 
> He comes back with, "I'm not asking you to hold the family jewels  . . .
> 
> Apparently he meant diamonds and emeralds!!





I hate to admit this but I definately would have taken that the wrong way.


----------



## katscradle

DLBDS said:


> Thanks, Katherine!
> 
> I'm not sure what size I need. I need to read that thread again and see what the sizes were fitting like. I think they were running on the small side? Anyway, I'm thinking a medium, possibly a large. Just PM me if you want to arrange an exchange as I miss a lot of posts on this thread.



Will do if I am lucky enough to get the shirts I ordered.


----------



## tickledtink33

Emiel said:


> My first post on the DIS boards.
> You'd beter aware: I created my own account so you might "hear" me a lot more.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all again in just a few weeks time.



Hi Emiel

Welcome to the boards

What took you sooo long 

Looking forward to seeing you and Yvet again in a few weeks.


----------



## tickledtink33

I am happy to say that my flattie is completely finished and laminated.  I was worried afted I volunteered to bring one of the flatties because I am not artistically talented.  I can be creative but when it comes to performing the actual artwork I stink.  I used to ger D-'s in art and the teacher was being generous as she knew how hard I was trying.  But my person came out looking better than I thought so I am happy.  I hope he/she is also happy when the flatties are revealed on the boards.


----------



## katscradle

winotracy said:


> No, that is not correct.  Here is luggage tag information:
> 
> If you have Disney Cruise Line transfers from the airport to the port and are arriving on May 10:  put your luggage tags on before you leave home.
> 
> If you have Disney Cruise Line transfers from a resort to the port:  Do not put the luggage tags on your bags before you leave home.  Put them on your luggage on May 10 before your luggage is picked up to be transported to the port.
> 
> If you do not have Disney Cruise Line transfers:  Do not put the luggage tags on at home.  Put them on your bags before you go to the port on May 10, regardless of how you get there.
> 
> If you do not have enough luggage tags, you can get more at the port but everything given to the porters at the port must have luggage tags.  Otherwise, DCL won't know what room to take your bags to.




Thank you Tracy!


----------



## ADP

Emiel said:


> My first post on the DIS boards.
> You'd beter aware: I created my own account so you might "hear" me a lot more.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all again in just a few weeks time.


Hi Emiel,
Glad to see you on here.  You guys sounded great on the show today.


----------



## katscradle

Emiel said:


> My first post on the DIS boards.
> You'd beter aware: I created my own account so you might "hear" me a lot more.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all again in just a few weeks time.



Well it nice to see you have your own account now!
Welcome!!
I am so looking forward to seeing you and Yvet again!
We will have to get together for drinks.
We will be arriving on May 6th!


----------



## OKW Lover

georgemoe said:


> *DCL Draft List*
> 
> Bud Light
> Amberbock
> Kirin Itchiban
> Guinness
> Yeungling
> Sam Adams
> Michelob Ultra


Some interesting choices.  In the absence of something particularly interesting, my default beer is Sam Adams so I'll certainly be having that.  Of the others, I'll bass on Bud Light and Michelob Ultra - I like beer to actually taste like something.  I'm ambivalent about Amberbock, but Kirin, Guinness and Yeungling will all be sipped.  

Anybody know if they have a varied selection of bottled beers too?



Emiel said:


> My first post on the DIS boards.
> You'd beter aware: I created my own account so you might "hear" me a lot more.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all again in just a few weeks time.



Glad you joined us here.  Its funny but I don't detect the least bit of an accent.


----------



## OKW Lover

Jogging anybody?


----------



## katscradle

OKW Lover said:


> Jogging anybody?



No, but I will take a walk.
Love the pic!


----------



## maiziezoe

Emiel said:


> My first post on the DIS boards.
> You'd beter aware: I created my own account so you might "hear" me a lot more.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all again in just a few weeks time.



Welcome Emiel!!  So great to hear you today on the podcast!!


----------



## katscradle

I just thought I would give an update on my last couple of days.
Yesterday went to WW and lost 3.5 lbs.
Today a doctor's appointment. 
Then the gym for a 100 minute cardio workout.
Then home to listen to the call in show!
You all sounded great, I can't wait to meet up with the ones I met at TSM, and I can't wait to meet all my new friends. 
Have a great evening, I am off to watch survivor.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Emiel said:


> My first post on the DIS boards.
> You'd beter aware: I created my own account so you might "hear" me a lot more.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all again in just a few weeks time.



It was nice to hear you again, Emiel! (or did I just imagine I heard you before?)


----------



## scarlett873

Sad to report...he didn't get the job. 

It's so frustrating because no one's calling! Any of my Indianapolis buddies got any leads?  I have 7 years experience as a receptionist! 

I'm trying to keep my chin up about this, but it's hard. I know he's just as frustrated as I am. It just sucks...


----------



## shellyminnie

scarlett873 said:


> Sad to report...he didn't get the job.
> 
> It's so frustrating because no one's calling! Any of my Indianapolis buddies got any leads?  I have 7 years experience as a receptionist!
> 
> I'm trying to keep my chin up about this, but it's hard. I know he's just as frustrated as I am. It just sucks...



Sorry to hear that Brandie

Think positive thoughts!! Something will come up soon!!


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> Sad to report...he didn't get the job.
> 
> It's so frustrating because no one's calling! Any of my Indianapolis buddies got any leads?  I have 7 years experience as a receptionist!
> 
> I'm trying to keep my chin up about this, but it's hard. I know he's just as frustrated as I am. It just sucks...


I'm sorry to hear that Brandie.  I know what good peeps you both are.  
Do keep your chin up because brighter days are ahead.


----------



## georgemoe

OKW Lover said:


> Some interesting choices.  In the absence of something particularly interesting, my default beer is Sam Adams so I'll certainly be having that.  Of the others, I'll bass on Bud Light and Michelob Ultra - I like beer to actually taste like something.  I'm ambivalent about Amberbock, but Kirin, Guinness and Yeungling will all be sipped.
> 
> Anybody know if they have a varied selection of bottled beers too?



Hi Jeff. I've been trying to trackdown a current list of beers for the Wonder. It's a bit tuff. There is some posting on the cruise boards I've researched but you have to be careful because some are Western cruises on the Magic and feature California beers like Sierra Nevada. Here is a list that I have so far but truthfully we won't know for sure until next month.

*Bottles and Cans*
Amstel Light
Bass Ale
Becks
Boddingtons
Bud 
Bud Light
Coors
Coors Light
Corona
Guinness (can)
Harp Lager
Heineken
Mich Ultra
Miller Light
New Castle Brown
Red Stripe
Sam Adams (Lager)
Stella Artois
Yuengling


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> Sad to report...he didn't get the job.



Sorry to hear this Brandie.   Hope and prayers for Matt that something better comes soon.


----------



## aGoofyMom

Emiel said:


> My first post on the DIS boards.
> You'd beter aware: I created my own account so you might "hear" me a lot more.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all again in just a few weeks time.



  I look forward to meeting you.



scarlett873 said:


> Sad to report...he didn't get the job.
> 
> It's so frustrating because no one's calling! Any of my Indianapolis buddies got any leads?  I have 7 years experience as a receptionist!
> 
> I'm trying to keep my chin up about this, but it's hard. I know he's just as frustrated as I am. It just sucks...



I'm so sorry!  
I asked DH if they had an office in Indianapolis - he asked me what it was near.  I honestly don't know!!!    My US geography really isn't that good....



georgemoe said:


> Hi Jeff. I've been trying to trackdown a current list of beers for the Wonder. It's a bit tuff. There is some posting on the cruise boards I've researched but you have to be careful because some are Western cruises on the Magic and feature California beers like Sierra Nevada. Here is a list that I have so far but truthfully we won't know for sure until next month.
> 
> *Bottles and Cans*
> Amstel Light
> Bass Ale
> Becks
> Boddingtons
> Bud
> Bud Light
> Coors
> Coors Light
> Corona
> Guinness (can)
> Harp Lager
> Heineken
> Mich Ultra
> Miller Light
> New Castle Brown
> Red Stripe
> Sam Adams (Lager)
> Stella Artois
> Yuengling




George - thanks!  DH was thrilled to hear there was another beer list posted.  He was reading over my shoulder for the draft list!  Between that and the Monty Python quotes flying between you and John...he is confident "there will be some intelligent life on this cruise". <---his words...

Actually he is looking forward to this but I am not sure how social he will be - he is a little burned out from work right now.


----------



## Dodie

I'll keep my eyes and ears open, Brandie, but I think there's a reason... I bet things will fall in place after the cruise. If one or both of you found something amazing right now, the timing might be awkward or cause problems with your cruise plans.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> I just thought I would give an update on my last couple of days.
> Yesterday went to WW and lost 3.5 lbs.
> Today a doctor's appointment.
> Then the gym for a 100 minute cardio workout.
> Then home to listen to the call in show!
> You all sounded great, I can't wait to meet up with the ones I met at TSM, and I can't wait to meet all my new friends.
> Have a great evening, I am off to watch survivor.



That's great Kath!  I can't wait to meet you too.



scarlett873 said:


> Sad to report...he didn't get the job.
> 
> It's so frustrating because no one's calling! Any of my Indianapolis buddies got any leads?  I have 7 years experience as a receptionist!
> 
> I'm trying to keep my chin up about this, but it's hard. I know he's just as frustrated as I am. It just sucks...



I'm so sorry Brandie.  Things will get better. Your in my thoughts and prayers too.


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> Sad to report...he didn't get the job.
> 
> It's so frustrating because no one's calling! Any of my Indianapolis buddies got any leads?  I have 7 years experience as a receptionist!
> 
> I'm trying to keep my chin up about this, but it's hard. I know he's just as frustrated as I am. It just sucks...



So sorry to hear this.   I can't imagine how hard this must be.  I hope you both find something soon.


----------



## DLBDS

scarlett873 said:


> Sad to report...he didn't get the job.
> 
> It's so frustrating because no one's calling! Any of my Indianapolis buddies got any leads?  I have 7 years experience as a receptionist!
> 
> I'm trying to keep my chin up about this, but it's hard. I know he's just as frustrated as I am. It just sucks...


----------



## georgemoe

aGoofyMom said:


> George - thanks!  DH was thrilled to hear there was another beer list posted.  He was reading over my shoulder for the draft list!  Between that and the Monty Python quotes flying between you and John...he is confident "there will be some intelligent life on this cruise". <---his words...
> 
> Actually he is looking forward to this but I am not sure how social he will be - he is a little burned out from work right now.



Hi Donna. You're welcome! Another Pythoner! 

There are a few of us burned out by work. I'm really hoping I can kick back, relax, and chill a bit. No contant running around. And that includes beers. If he'd like to join in that would be great.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

scarlett873 said:


> Sad to report...he didn't get the job.
> 
> It's so frustrating because no one's calling! Any of my Indianapolis buddies got any leads?  I have 7 years experience as a receptionist!
> 
> I'm trying to keep my chin up about this, but it's hard. I know he's just as frustrated as I am. It just sucks...



I'm so sorry for your difficult times, Brandie.  I'm sure something will come along.


----------



## jeanigor

Emiel said:


> My first post on the DIS boards.
> You'd beter aware: I created my own account so you might "hear" me a lot more.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all again in just a few weeks time.



 Emiel! It is so good to see you here. I can not wait until May when we can see you in person!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Sad to report...he didn't get the job.
> 
> It's so frustrating because no one's calling! Any of my Indianapolis buddies got any leads?  I have 7 years experience as a receptionist!
> 
> I'm trying to keep my chin up about this, but it's hard. I know he's just as frustrated as I am. It just sucks...



Sorry to hear that. But as Dodie said, its a timing thing. Things will fall into place at the end of next month. Until then...


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> Sad to report...he didn't get the job.
> 
> It's so frustrating because no one's calling! Any of my Indianapolis buddies got any leads?  I have 7 years experience as a receptionist!
> 
> I'm trying to keep my chin up about this, but it's hard. I know he's just as frustrated as I am. It just sucks...



Well that sucks.
Sorry to hear this.
Just keep in mind that there will be better things in the 
future for both of you.
I am keeping my fingers crossed for you Braandie.


----------



## katscradle

aGoofyMom said:


> I look forward to meeting you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry!
> I asked DH if they had an office in Indianapolis - he asked me what it was near.  I honestly don't know!!!    My US geography really isn't that good....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George - thanks!  DH was thrilled to hear there was another beer list posted.  He was reading over my shoulder for the draft list!  Between that and the Monty Python quotes flying between you and John...he is confident "there will be some intelligent life on this cruise". <---his words...
> 
> Actually he is looking forward to this but I am not sure how social he will be - he is a little burned out from work right now.



Donna don't worry I am sure that once this group of guys get together it is going to be worse than any hen party we might ever have.
After all this is a Disney cruise.
Children, then big children (guys)!


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> Sad to report...he didn't get the job.
> 
> It's so frustrating because no one's calling! Any of my Indianapolis buddies got any leads?  I have 7 years experience as a receptionist!
> 
> I'm trying to keep my chin up about this, but it's hard. I know he's just as frustrated as I am. It just sucks...



 Good things happen to good people Brandie. You and Matt will both be working again before you know it. Keep your chin up and hang in there.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Mornin' peeps! IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## Emiel

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' peeps! IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!



Goodmorning!! To me it's almost weekend (just another 5 hours!!!) 

Have good one


----------



## winotracy

TGIF!!!

I'll be contacting a few of you today if I don't hear from you regarding dining, transfers and your names.  Not trying to be a pain, just don't want anyone left out and there are a few regular posters here that have not gotten back to me


----------



## Yvet

jeanigor said:


> *Die Katze ist auf dem Stuhl*
> *El gato está sobre la silla*
> *De kat is op de stoel*
> 
> 
> 
> The last one I had to look up and put in for Yvette and Emile! {HUGS}



That worked...
De kat is op de stoel is perfect Dutch.....

It's nice to read some Dutch here totally unexpected!!


----------



## Yvet

dpuck1998 said:


> THANKS FOR THE SHOUTOUT YVET!  Just heard it!
> You ROX





ADP said:


> And ditto to what Puck already said.  Thanks to Yvet and everyone else who threw a shout out to the Muddy Buddies!



No thanx at all it was just something that has to be done!!
You guys are doind such a great job!!!!!!



Dodie said:


> *Yvet and Emil
> Very sneaky double-person call! Im so looking forward to meeting both of you! Good for you for giving them a hard time about their taunting!*


*
We did a very great job in calling with 2 phones and then when Emiel came thru he swiched the phone to handsfree.....



scarlett873 said:



			Listening to the call in show now...that's the most i've ever heard Emiel speak! We teased him during MF because Yvet was chatty and he never spoke...

Click to expand...




shellyminnie said:



			He was soo quiet during MF!! I knew he had a voice in there somewhere!! 

Click to expand...

Emiel is very quiet, he likes to listen to people and isn't very chattyu.
The better for me because i'm and i speak for at least 2 people 



maiziezoe said:



			I could listen to them talk all day!  I love their accents!
		
Click to expand...

You love them, we hate them...
I would love to have no accent at all.....



Emiel said:



			My first post on the DIS boards. 
You'd beter aware: I created my own account so you might "hear" me a lot more. 

Looking forward to meeting you all again in just a few weeks time.
		
Click to expand...


Looking forward meeting you to. 
Welcome on the boards and it's nice that you finaly dipped into this madness.*


----------



## Yvet

scarlett873 said:


> Sad to report...he didn't get the job.
> 
> It's so frustrating because no one's calling! Any of my Indianapolis buddies got any leads?  I have 7 years experience as a receptionist!
> 
> I'm trying to keep my chin up about this, but it's hard. I know he's just as frustrated as I am. It just sucks...



I'm so sorry to hear this Brandie.
Hopefully he will find a great job very very very soon!!!!


----------



## Yvet

I found a thread on the cruise boards about new stuff you can pre pay for.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2144614


----------



## Emiel

Yvet said:


> Looking forward meeting you to.
> Welcome on the boards and it's nice that you finaly dipped into this madness.



Hi Yvette,

I see you also live in Delft....
Maybe we can hook up this weekend have a mini-meet   


By the way guys: thanx for the warm welcome!


----------



## kab407

Emiel said:


> My first post on the DIS boards.
> You'd beter aware: I created my own account so you might "hear" me a lot more.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all again in just a few weeks time.



Hi Emiel! 

I am so looking forward to meeting you and Yvette in a few weeks! Safe travels.


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> Sad to report...he didn't get the job.
> 
> It's so frustrating because no one's calling! Any of my Indianapolis buddies got any leads?  I have 7 years experience as a receptionist!
> 
> I'm trying to keep my chin up about this, but it's hard. I know he's just as frustrated as I am. It just sucks...





I sorry that the job did not work out for Matt.

Brandie, have you thought about temping?  With the summer coming, some may be looking for fill-in help while people take vacations.  You never know what it can lead to.


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' peeps! IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Good Morning *1 Month to go!!!!!!!!!!*
*30 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!!!" and Some Buffoonery on Buses!!*
*29 Days Until 6 DISers get Muddy for Give Kids the World!*

Four weeks from right now, I will be waving goodbye to Metro Detroit from the clouds.:


----------



## katscradle

Yvet said:


> I found a thread on the cruise boards about new stuff you can pre pay for.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2144614



Thanks Yvet!
Now I will have to get DH to book and pay for the rainforest room for me.


----------



## winotracy

jeanigor said:


> Good Morning *1 Month to go!!!!!!!!!!*
> *29 Days Until "Fun on a Bus!!!" and Some Buffoonery on Buses!!*
> *28 Days Until 6 DISers get Muddy for Give Kids the World!*
> 
> Four weeks from right now, I will be waving goodbye to Metro Detroit from the clouds.:



Isn't it 30 days today to the cruise?


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> Isn't it 30 days today to the cruise?



On Wednesday night in chat I said it was 32 days and you said "No its 31" so since you are AskTracy, all wise and all knowing (vying only with the Great Oz), I readjusted things to your count. I will be more than pleased to go back to the number I have on my calendar...

ETA: I switched it to 30. I also noticed that I must really be looking forward to riding the bus....so I changed that to boat while I was at it.


----------



## kab407

Remember when the madness started some 16 months ago?

Seems like yesterday......


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> Remember when the madness started some 16 months ago?
> 
> Seems like yesterday......



Gee, seems like a lifetime ago to me.


----------



## winotracy

jeanigor said:


> On Wednesday night in chat I said it was 32 days and you said "No its 31" so since you are AskTracy, all wise and all knowing (vying only with the Great Oz), I readjusted things to your count. I will be more than pleased to go back to the number I have on my calendar...
> 
> ETA: I switched it to 30. I also noticed that I must really be looking forward to riding the bus....so I changed that to boat while I was at it.



The day was almost over so I wasn't counting it.  Sorry I threw you off


----------



## chirurgeon

scarlett873 said:


> Sad to report...he didn't get the job.
> 
> It's so frustrating because no one's calling! Any of my Indianapolis buddies got any leads?  I have 7 years experience as a receptionist!
> 
> I'm trying to keep my chin up about this, but it's hard. I know he's just as frustrated as I am. It just sucks...



Brandie, I'm sorry Matt didn't get the job.  Good luck with finding a new job.  I'm sure there is something out there that will be perfect for you.   I agree with Kathy.  I did the temp route when I was out of work and it lead to a permanent job.

Just think, 4 weeks and we will be partying on the cruise. 

Kim


----------



## DVCsince02

Emiel said:


> My first post on the DIS boards.
> You'd beter aware: I created my own account so you might "hear" me a lot more.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all again in just a few weeks time.



Welcome Emiel!  My husband and I will be dining with you and your lovely wife.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> hey there Jen,   I think all your cruise talk today has Gene contemplating quitting his job to go.  We had a fantastic time today and I am so happy to have finally met you.



It was so nice to meet you and your beautiful family.  We had a great time and your friends are very nice too.



scarlett873 said:


> I'm soooooooooo jealous that you've also met my BFF before me!! At least I only have about a month to go!



Never fear my dear.  In one month I'll be banging on your stateroom door in my jammies wanting to come in and eat your room service I ordered for us.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Sorry about that.  LOL.   Jen is super sweet and you will just love her!   We really did have a blast with the kiddos today







scarlett873 said:


> Sad to report...he didn't get the job.
> 
> It's so frustrating because no one's calling! Any of my Indianapolis buddies got any leads?  I have 7 years experience as a receptionist!
> 
> I'm trying to keep my chin up about this, but it's hard. I know he's just as frustrated as I am. It just sucks...



Don't fret, that job wasn't the right one.  It's coming, I know it.


----------



## tiggerbell

*16 days and what d'ya see?*
*Another day closer to Mickey and me.*
*Disney don't you worry, I won't miss my flight -*
*I just wish I could get Meg to pack light!*

*16 days and what do you get?*
*Another day closer and deeper in debt!*
*We're packing up belongings, clothes, and more,*
*I bought a gift card at the Disney Store. *​


----------



## ADP

Good morning everyone!  
Man...I'm getting excited!  Pass the Yengling!



tiggerbell said:


> *16 days and what d'ya see?*
> *Another day closer to Mickey and me.*
> *Disney don't you worry, I won't miss my flight -*
> *I just wish I could get Meg to pack light!*
> 
> *16 days and what do you get?*
> *Another day closer and deeper in debt!*
> *We're packing up belongings, clothes, and more,*
> *I bought a gift card at the Disney Store. *​


Very nice Jamie.  It brought a smile to my face this morning.


----------



## Dodie

kab407 said:


> Remember when the madness started some 16 months ago?
> 
> Seems like yesterday......



I have never planned a trip this far in advance. It's crazy that we've been talking about this for over a year.

 Good morning, everyone! Happy FRIDAY! TGIF!


----------



## chirurgeon

Emiel said:


> Hi Yvette,
> 
> I see you also live in Delft....
> Maybe we can hook up this weekend have a mini-meet
> 
> 
> By the way guys: thanx for the warm welcome!




Yvet, I don't know about this Emiel guy. I would take some one with you when you go meet him.  Like your husband.  

Kim


----------



## shellyminnie

Yvet said:


> Looking forward meeting you to.
> Welcome on the boards and it's nice that you finaly dipped into this madness.





Emiel said:


> Hi Yvette,
> 
> I see you also live in Delft....
> Maybe we can hook up this weekend have a mini-meet
> 
> 
> By the way guys: thanx for the warm welcome!



You two crack me up!!!


----------



## aGoofyMom

georgemoe said:


> Hi Donna. You're welcome! Another Pythoner!
> 
> There are a few of us burned out by work. I'm really hoping I can kick back, relax, and chill a bit. No contant running around. And that includes beers. If he'd like to join in that would be great.





katscradle said:


> Donna don't worry I am sure that once this group of guys get together it is going to be worse than any hen party we might ever have.
> After all this is a Disney cruise.
> Children, then big children (guys)!







Yvet said:


> I found a thread on the cruise boards about new stuff you can pre pay for.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2144614





jeanigor said:


> Good Morning *1 Month to go!!!!!!!!!!*
> *30 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!!!" and Some Buffoonery on Buses!!*
> *29 Days Until 6 DISers get Muddy for Give Kids the World!*
> 
> Four weeks from right now, I will be waving goodbye to Metro Detroit from the clouds.:



  In just a few hours from now I will have my extended family crammed into my tiny house - and the countdown calendar posted on the fridge will be my saving grace!



tiggerbell said:


> *16 days and what d'ya see?*
> *Another day closer to Mickey and me.*
> *Disney don't you worry, I won't miss my flight -*
> *I just wish I could get Meg to pack light!*
> 
> *16 days and what do you get?*
> *Another day closer and deeper in debt!*
> *We're packing up belongings, clothes, and more,*
> *I bought a gift card at the Disney Store. *​


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> Will do if I am lucky enough to get the shirts I ordered.



Hi Kath. Did you ever ask in Teresa's thread if she processed your shirt order?
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2138238

I'd ask there. Good luck.


----------



## stenogoddess

scarlett873 said:


> Sad to report...he didn't get the job.
> 
> It's so frustrating because no one's calling! Any of my Indianapolis buddies got any leads?  I have 7 years experience as a receptionist!
> 
> I'm trying to keep my chin up about this, but it's hard. I know he's just as frustrated as I am. It just sucks...



My fingers and toes are crossed for y'all Brandie.  When you're looking, Savannah's always nice.  Only five hours to the Mouse! 



Emiel said:


> My first post on the DIS boards.
> You'd beter aware: I created my own account so you might "hear" me a lot more.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all again in just a few weeks time.



Hi Emiel!  Welcome aboard!



tickledtink33 said:


> I am happy to say that my flattie is completely finished and laminated.



Who are y'all making flatties for now??



katscradle said:


> I just thought I would give an update on my last couple of days.
> Yesterday went to WW and lost 3.5 lbs.



That's great *clap clap*  Today's my day to go in to WW.  Wish me luck!



Emiel said:


> Hi Yvette,
> 
> I see you also live in Delft....
> Maybe we can hook up this weekend have a mini-meet
> 
> 
> By the way guys: thanx for the warm welcome!







tiggerbell said:


> *16 days and what d'ya see?*
> *Another day closer to Mickey and me.*
> *Disney don't you worry, I won't miss my flight -*
> *I just wish I could get Meg to pack light!*
> 
> *16 days and what do you get?*
> *Another day closer and deeper in debt!*
> *We're packing up belongings, clothes, and more,*
> *I bought a gift card at the Disney Store. *​



That perked me right up!  Thanks so much.

Off to work for me today.  I hope everyone has a super day!

Oh, and P.S. "Looks like an ordinary hare to me!"


----------



## ADP

kab407 said:


> Remember when the madness started some 16 months ago?
> 
> Seems like yesterday......


It seems long ago.  If I remember correctly the cruise was officialy announced in 2007 and the first booking was in Jan of 2008.  I could be off though.


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> Donna don't worry I am sure that once this group of guys get together it is going to be worse than any hen party we might ever have.
> After all this is a Disney cruise.
> Children, then big children (guys)!



I have no clue what you're talking about. Big children schmildren. 



Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' peeps! IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!



   



winotracy said:


> TGIF!!!
> 
> I'll be contacting a few of you today if I don't hear from you regarding dining, transfers and your names.  Not trying to be a pain, just don't want anyone left out and there are a few regular posters here that have not gotten back to me



I think it's bout time you get the whip out Tracy. Slackers. 



katscradle said:


> Thanks Yvet!
> Now I will have to get DH to book and pay for the rainforest room for me.



Have him pre-pay my bar tips while you're at it. 



tiggerbell said:


> *16 days and what d'ya see?*
> *Another day closer to Mickey and me.*
> *Disney don't you worry, I won't miss my flight -*
> *I just wish I could get Meg to pack light!*
> 
> *16 days and what do you get?*
> *Another day closer and deeper in debt!*
> *We're packing up belongings, clothes, and more,*
> *I bought a gift card at the Disney Store. *​



Outstanding Jaime.  I'm old enough to know the original song.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Outstanding Jaime.  I'm old enough to know the original song.



Morning, George! 

I'm old enough to know her song, so you have nothing to  about.


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> Yvet, I don't know about this Emiel guy. I would take some one with you when you go meet him.  Like your husband.
> 
> Kim


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> Morning, George!
> 
> I'm old enough to know her song, so you have nothing to  about.



Hi Todd. Who you kidding? You're witty enough to find an internet lyric decoder to give you the answer. What are you like 27? 

BTW - What was the Alamo issue you had the other day? I just did my online check-in with them for my res. Pretty painless.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Hi Todd. Who you kidding? You're witty enough to find an internet lyric decoder to give you the answer. What are you like 27?
> 
> BTW - What was the Alamo issue you had the other day? I just did my online check-in with them for my res. Pretty painless.



My dad was into old time country. I could sing (or at least try) Hank Sr., Bob Wills, Ernest Tubb, Willie Nelson and Patsy Cline before kindergarden.

Alamo kept giving me crazy high prices. Like almost $300 for a compact from 5/8-5/10.


----------



## kab407

chirurgeon said:


> Yvet, I don't know about this Emiel guy. I would take some one with you when you go meet him.  Like your husband.
> 
> Kim





I keep hearing the theme from, "Love Boat".


----------



## winotracy

ADP said:


> It seems long ago.  If I remember correctly the cruise was officialy announced in 2007 and the first booking was in Jan of 2008.  I could be off though.



I think Pete told people at the Dolphin in December 2007 that we would be doing this with no details were announced until January 2008.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Welcome Emiel!  My husband and I will be dining with you and your lovely wife.


Us too!! 






DVCsince02 said:


> Never fear my dear.  In one month I'll be banging on your stateroom door in my jammies wanting to come in and eat your room service I ordered for us.


I thought you said you weren't packing jammies...





DVCsince02 said:


> Don't fret, that job wasn't the right one.  It's coming, I know it.


It still sucks...

Thanks for all the good thoughts guys. I really appreciate it. It just sucks right now. 

I've thought about temping...i've also thought about going down and getting a job at Three Dog Bakery too... I'm trying to postpone the job hunt for me until after the cruise. We'll be fine financially for a bit, even with the cruise, but it certainly won't last very long... He's still applying for all kinds of jobs though. He's confident that he'll have something soon. I just wish the damn phone would ring. 

I will never again plan a trip so far in advance again. This has been agony as things just keep popping up left and right, seemingly conspiring to keep me from Fun on a Boat!


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Hi Kath. Did you ever ask in Teresa's thread if she processed your shirt order?
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2138238
> 
> I'd ask there. Good luck.




Thanks George I just did! 
Good morning!
God I am tired this morning took some allergy stuff 
and I am just done for this morning.


----------



## maiziezoe

Brandie ~ 




Emiel said:


> Hi Yvette,
> 
> I see you also live in Delft....
> Maybe we can hook up this weekend have a mini-meet
> 
> 
> By the way guys: thanx for the warm welcome!







tiggerbell said:


> *16 days and what d'ya see?*
> *Another day closer to Mickey and me.*
> *Disney don't you worry, I won't miss my flight -*
> *I just wish I could get Meg to pack light!*
> 
> *16 days and what do you get?*
> *Another day closer and deeper in debt!*
> *We're packing up belongings, clothes, and more,*
> *I bought a gift card at the Disney Store. *​



Great song!!


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> Good Morning *1 Month to go!!!!!!!!!!*
> *30 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!!!" and Some Buffoonery on Buses!!*
> *29 Days Until 6 DISers get Muddy for Give Kids the World!*
> 
> Four weeks from right now, I will be waving goodbye to Metro Detroit from the clouds.:



Wow, only one more month to go. 

Think I will drag the suitcases upstairs and start the packing process.  I need to make sure my FE gifts all fit in my carry on.  Decide on clothes and shoes etc. 

Happy Friday Everyone!


----------



## katscradle

stenogoddess said:


> That's great *clap clap*  Today's my day to go in to WW.  Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> Off to work for me today.  I hope everyone has a super day!




Wishing you luck that you have a good weigh in!

Do you not have a holiday down there today?


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> Welcome Emiel!  My husband and I will be dining with you and your lovely wife.





scarlett873 said:


> Us too!!




Us three!!!


----------



## scarlett873

My FE gifts are almost done! They are assembled, but I need to do a tag to say who it's from...and they are small enough that it shouldn't be a problem to put them in my luggage. I hope...LOL

I started going through my clothes yesterday. Since it's obvious that there's no shopping in my immediate future  I needed to figure out what I have that is suitable for this trip. I've found a few dresses that I forgot about...cute tropical style dresses that will work well for evenings on the cruise. I've got quite a few pairs of capris too...although I may hit Target to see if they still carry the kind that I prefer...they were always only about $10. And now I just need to decide on shoes...hopefully I have something that will work with everything...


----------



## DisneyKevin

There is a thread on the cruise board asking if anyone has ever won a cruise.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2144686

Think we should unleash the Podcast cruise winners on them?


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Wishing you luck that you have a good weigh in!
> 
> Do you not have a holiday down there today?



It is not an official federal holiday. 

My office has to work. Our North Carolina office is closed today. So is the Fort Myers. My boss said we could leave at lunch if we felt our work was complete for the week.

Its also opening day for the Detroit Tigers today. Any opening day without snow flurries is a good opening day. Maybe we'll head downtown and snag a beer outside the park....


----------



## chirurgeon

scarlett873 said:


> My FE gifts are almost done! They are assembled, but I need to do a tag to say who it's from...and they are small enough that it shouldn't be a problem to put them in my luggage. I hope...LOL
> 
> I started going through my clothes yesterday. Since it's obvious that there's no shopping in my immediate future  I needed to figure out what I have that is suitable for this trip. I've found a few dresses that I forgot about...cute tropical style dresses that will work well for evenings on the cruise. I've got quite a few pairs of capris too...although I may hit Target to see if they still carry the kind that I prefer...they were always only about $10. And now I just need to decide on shoes...hopefully I have something that will work with everything...



Brandie, the temp agency I used as Adecco, and I think they are national.  I always had good luck with them.  The best was when I "babysat" an office. They gave me a key, I opened up, answered the occasional phone call and played computer games and finished a Christmas tree skirt.  And read about 10 books.  I got paid $8 an hour for that.  Not a lot of money, but it worked while I looked for a job.  

Kim


----------



## jeanigor

DisneyKevin said:


> There is a thread on the cruise board asking if anyone has ever won a cruise.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2144686
> 
> Think we should unleash the Podcast cruise winners on them?


----------



## stenogoddess

katscradle said:


> Wishing you luck that you have a good weigh in!
> 
> Do you not have a holiday down there today?



Thanks for the luck!  Today is Good Friday so for some people it's what I call a Dealer's Choice holiday.  (Is it wrong to mix Jesus and gambling in the same metaphor?) Anywho, they don't let me stop working on any holiday, so when the work's in I'm doing it.  But the DH doesn't take his "optional" holiday today.  He takes St. Patrick's Day because we live downtown so it's just a zoo to try to go anywhere or do anything.



DisneyKevin said:


> There is a thread on the cruise board asking if anyone has ever won a cruise.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2144686
> 
> Think we should unleash the Podcast cruise winners on them?



Taunting on other sections of the boards, Kevin?  Better take Paul as a human shield.


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> There is a thread on the cruise board asking if anyone has ever won a cruise.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2144686
> 
> Think we should unleash the Podcast cruise winners on them?



Anyone seen Rex today???


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> My dad was into old time country. I could sing (or at least try) Hank Sr., Bob Wills, Ernest Tubb, Willie Nelson and Patsy Cline before kindergarden.
> 
> Alamo kept giving me crazy high prices. Like almost $300 for a compact from 5/8-5/10.



 That's a bit much. I had a compact res with them for just the day before the cruise and for another $.50 I upgraded to a full size. I had Budget booked and then changed to Alamo when I switched to the Dolphin and DU transfers. I just read a recent horror story about Budget drop offs at Port C. Long car return lines, long shuttle lines to port, and only one shuttle running. I'm glad I'm not going to have to deal with that now.


----------



## DisneyKevin

stenogoddess said:


> Taunting on other sections of the boards, Kevin?  Better take Paul as a human shield.



But we do have several podcast cruise winners....

And the questions was asked "Has anyone ever won a DCL cruise?"'

We have a number of folks that can say YES!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

jeanigor said:


> My dad was into old time country. I could sing (or at least try) Hank Sr., Bob Wills, Ernest Tubb, Willie Nelson and *Patsy Cline* before kindergarden.



Best singer ever.....


----------



## TheBeadPirate

scarlett873 said:


> My FE gifts are almost done! They are assembled, but I need to do a tag to say who it's from...and they are small enough that it shouldn't be a problem to put them in my luggage. I hope...LOL
> 
> I started going through my clothes yesterday. Since it's obvious that there's no shopping in my immediate future  I needed to figure out what I have that is suitable for this trip. I've found a few dresses that I forgot about...cute tropical style dresses that will work well for evenings on the cruise. I've got quite a few pairs of capris too...although I may hit Target to see if they still carry the kind that I prefer...they were always only about $10. And now I just need to decide on shoes...hopefully I have something that will work with everything...



You have tags on yours? I shoved all of ours in the suitcase without anything!


----------



## Dodie

1-2-3 posts on thread 10 this morning. Has Kevin declared a posting war? 



TheBeadPirate said:


> You have tags on yours? I shoved all of ours in the suitcase without anything!


We put tags with ours so folks would know from whom they came.  I'm not sure everyone is doing that though. I guess it's your choice.


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> 1-2-3 posts on thread 10 this morning. Has Kevin declared a posting war?



Hi Dodie. 

Kevin is getting a little *Crazy*  .


----------



## dzneygirl

georgemoe said:


> Hi Dodie.
> 
> Kevin is getting a little *Crazy*  .



Morning all!

I think _everyone _is getting a little _crazy _- we are 30 days out !  Woohoo


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


>





stenogoddess said:


> Thanks for the luck!  Today is Good Friday so for some people it's what I call a Dealer's Choice holiday.  (Is it wrong to mix Jesus and gambling in the same metaphor?) Anywho, they don't let me stop working on any holiday, so when the work's in I'm doing it.  But the DH doesn't take his "optional" holiday today.  He takes St. Patrick's Day because we live downtown so it's just a zoo to try to go anywhere or do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Taunting on other sections of the boards, Kevin?  Better take Paul as a human shield.





DisneyKevin said:


> Best singer ever.....




It's Good Friday here which is always the friday before Easter and a stat holiday for everyone. I just assumed it would be a stat holiday for you guys as well.
Easter Sunday holiday.
Everything is closed on the Friday and Sunday.
This includes all beer and liquor stores.
However Easter monday the day after Easter is a holiday for goverment, banks and teachers.

Kevin if you are going to taunt I agree take Paul with you! 


As for Patsy Cline being the best ever I totally agree!
I have been a fan of her music for as long as I can remember!


----------



## scarlett873

TheBeadPirate said:


> You have tags on yours? I shoved all of ours in the suitcase without anything!


 Don't panic...I'm just putting a tag that says it's from me and DH...nothing exciting...

Oh and Jen...I found the missing "things" I thought were lost forever for my FE  gifts! 

Kim...that's about what our temp always did when I was out of the office too. I couldn't exactly have her order books or make the Sam's Club runs or the many other things that I did. I told them they had internet access and to bring books or magazines to help occupy their time. 

I've got a friend at a temp agency. She was always the one who I called whenever I needed coverage for vacations. She knew trouble was brewing where I worked so it won't come as a surprise to her...


----------



## tickledtink33

TheBeadPirate said:


> You have tags on yours? I shoved all of ours in the suitcase without anything!



I wasn't going to do tags but a lot of other folks said they were so I conformed.   But I don't think they are necessary unless you want people to know the gift came from you.


----------



## tickledtink33

katscradle said:


> It's Good Friday here which is always the friday before Easter and a stat holiday for everyone. I just assumed it would be a stat holiday for you guys as well.
> Easter Sunday holiday.
> Everything is closed on the Friday and Sunday.
> This includes all beer and liquor stores.
> However Easter monday the day after Easter is a holiday for goverment, banks and teachers.
> 
> Kevin if you are going to taunt I agree take Paul with you!
> 
> 
> As for Patsy Cline being the best ever I totally agree!
> I have been a fan of her music for as long as I can remember!



I find that most things are open here in the states on Good Friday with some exceptions.  I know the stock market is closed today.  Monday is a regular working day for all.  I work for the post office and today is business as usual.  Stores and such are open today as well.  Too bad, it would be nice to have more paid holidays.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

I just cannot keep up with this thread - I have tried and tried but I fail every time.  My apologies if this has been brought up before but I wanted to tell everyone who was able to get through to the call-in show - you all made me smile the entire show (posting here since the show was mostly podcast cruisers).  I loved to hear from everyone and cannot wait to meet everyone next month.  I've been sick this week and feel like a truck ran over me but while I was listening to the show, y'all made me forget I how awful I am feeling.  I had a smile from ear to ear the entire time - you guys are awesome and I just wanted to say a big thank you for the smiles! 

Also, DH was wondering if anyone here will be doing the beer tasting.  He knows I won't touch the stuff but I figured there might be a few people here who would be doing the tasting.


----------



## firsttimemom

My kids always have off Easter Monday. Our spring break is basically thus, fri and monday. Next year they have 10 days in a row off (incl. weekends). I'm not sure we'll know what to do with ourselves!

We're off to MIL's for the weekend. The beagles are going to spend some time bonding with the cows that live on the farm next door to her. That should be some fun....


----------



## kimisabella

Happy Good Friday everyone
I had my LASIK surgery yesterday and happy to announce I now have 20/15 vision.  I had my first post op appointment this morning - I am so relieved.... I was having nightmares about something going wrong so close to the cruise!!  

We also found water shoes at Walmart - I know, very exciting 

The kids are now off until Monday the 20th , I think I am going to take them to see the Hannah Montanna Movie sometime during next week so they don't drive me crazy!


----------



## Dodie

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Also, DH was wondering if anyone here will be doing the beer tasting.  He knows I won't touch the stuff but I figured there might be a few people here who would be doing the tasting.



I hope to do one of the beer tastings along the way. DH doesn't drink beer, but I'd like to do the tasting.  Seeing all of the beer posts on this thread, I'm sure that there will be a bunch of DISers who want to sign up.

The only thing is - that's not a DIS organized event and you have to sign up on board, so we'll all have to decide which one we want to do and sign up for it once we get there.


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> Happy Good Friday everyone
> I had my LASIK surgery yesterday and happy to announce I now have 20/15 vision.  I had my first post op appointment this morning - I am so relieved.... I was having nightmares about something going wrong so close to the cruise!!
> 
> We also found water shoes at Walmart - I know, very exciting
> 
> The kids are now off until Monday the 20th , I think I am going to take them to see the Hannah Montanna Movie sometime during next week so they don't drive me crazy!



 Congrats on the surgery!! And the water shoes!


----------



## georgemoe

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I just cannot keep up with this thread - I have tried and tried but I fail every time.  My apologies if this has been brought up before but I wanted to tell everyone who was able to get through to the call-in show - you all made me smile the entire show (posting here since the show was mostly podcast cruisers).  I loved to hear from everyone and cannot wait to meet everyone next month.  I've been sick this week and feel like a truck ran over me but while I was listening to the show, y'all made me forget I how awful I am feeling.  I had a smile from ear to ear the entire time - you guys are awesome and I just wanted to say a big thank you for the smiles!
> 
> Also, DH was wondering if anyone here will be doing the beer tasting.  He knows I won't touch the stuff but I figured there might be a few people here who would be doing the tasting.



Hi Stacy. Hope you feel better.

I'm on the fence about the beer tasting. I've seen what is offered and it just doesn't do anything for me. Not that the beers are that awful, it's just I've pretty much had them. Here is what I've seen them do in the past.

#1 Kiren, Peroni, Sam Adams, Boddington's, Guinness
#2 Yuengling, Stella Artois, New Castle, Bass Ale, Harp Lager

I'm sure something different could be offered. I'll have to see a show of hands if there is more interest in the beer tasting. Maybe we'll have to put something together as a contrast to the martini and wine tastings.

Tell DH I definately plan to get the refillable 22 oz beer mug for $14.95. Refills are $4.89 and that includes the 15% gratuity. Basically you get 22oz for the same price as 16oz plus you get to keep the mug at the end of the trip.


----------



## dzneygirl

kimisabella said:


> Happy Good Friday everyone
> I had my LASIK surgery yesterday and happy to announce I now have 20/15 vision.  I had my first post op appointment this morning - I am so relieved.... I was having nightmares about something going wrong so close to the cruise!!
> 
> We also found water shoes at Walmart - I know, very exciting
> 
> The kids are now off until Monday the 20th , I think I am going to take them to see the Hannah Montanna Movie sometime during next week so they don't drive me crazy!



Glad to hear your Lasik surgery went well!


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Afternoon everyone. 

Yeah a day off work although I'm going in tomorrow to clean up some stuff. Hopefully no one will be there. 

Bit of news here although I'm not sure how I feel about it. My son's in the Reserves here in Canada and just got the news yesterday that he's going to Petawawa on May 4th to start training to go to Afghanistan in February 2010 for 6-8 months. Here it's a bit different from the US in that our Reserves have a choice -- they volunteer to go. He's been in the Reserves since he was 16 (he'll be 23 in July) and he's been anxious to go for the last while. He even changed his trade to be able to go so it looks like I won't be sleeping starting next February. He's happy as a clam although when he called me he hadn't told his girlfriend yet so we'll see how that goes. 

No matter how old they get you still worry about them. 

Fiona


----------



## georgemoe

kimisabella said:


> Happy Good Friday everyone
> I had my LASIK surgery yesterday and happy to announce I now have 20/15 vision.  I had my first post op appointment this morning - I am so relieved.... I was having nightmares about something going wrong so close to the cruise!!



Glad to hear everything went well Andrea.  Be careful not to rub your eyes. And being spring, there is a lot of sand/salt residue on the roads. If it's real windy, it could present a problem being outside. Be careful.


----------



## georgemoe

Just gave myself the afternoon off. 

Gonna get a little yard work in after lunch and take a break from the computer screens. I'm getting bug eyed for crying out loud. 

Oh Dodie. I'll drink beers with you. 

Be back tonight peeps. Enjoy the rest of your Friday.


----------



## chirurgeon

georgemoe said:


> Hi Stacy. Hope you feel better.
> 
> I'm on the fence about the beer tasting. I've seen what is offered and it just doesn't do anything for me. Not that the beers are that awful, it's just I've pretty much had them. Here is what I've seen them do in the past.
> 
> #1 Kiren, Peroni, Sam Adams, Boddington's, Guinness
> #2 Yuengling, Stella Artois, New Castle, Bass Ale, Harp Lager
> 
> I'm sure something different could be offered. I'll have to see a show of hands if there is more interest in the beer tasting. Maybe we'll have to put something together as a contrast to the martini and wine tastings.
> 
> Tell DH I definately plan to get the refillable 22 oz beer mug for $14.95. Refills are $4.89 and that includes the 15% gratuity. Basically you get 22oz for the same price as 16oz plus you get to keep the mug at the end of the trip.



Like I have said before, I know very little about beer.  I had thought about trying Stella, it is a favorite of some of my friends.  I really like the mug.  It would be great as a souvenir. 

Kim


----------



## Cruz Family

cdnmickeylover said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Yeah a day off work although I'm going in tomorrow to clean up some stuff. Hopefully no one will be there.
> 
> Bit of news here although I'm not sure how I feel about it. My son's in the Reserves here in Canada and just got the news yesterday that he's going to Petawawa on May 4th to start training to go to Afghanistan in February 2010 for 6-8 months. Here it's a bit different from the US in that our Reserves have a choice -- they volunteer to go. He's been in the Reserves since he was 16 (he'll be 23 in July) and he's been anxious to go for the last while. He even changed his trade to be able to go so it looks like I won't be sleeping starting next February. He's happy as a clam although when he called me he hadn't told his girlfriend yet so we'll see how that goes.
> 
> No matter how old they get you still worry about them.
> 
> Fiona




My 18 year old Stepson has been a Marine for just over a year (He actually graduated early so he could go sooner).  He is currently in Japan and also is hoping to go to Afghanistan or Iraq. It's not exactly what we would like, but it is his life so we will stand behind him.  Honestly, we are in awe of him and could not be more proud of his bravery. 
I will keep your son in my thoughts and prayers, and please thank him for his service, they are all true heroes!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Also, DH was wondering if anyone here will be doing the beer tasting.  He knows I won't touch the stuff but I figured there might be a few people here who would be doing the tasting.





Dodie said:


> I hope to do one of the beer tastings along the way. DH doesn't drink beer, but I'd like to do the tasting.  Seeing all of the beer posts on this thread, I'm sure that there will be a bunch of DISers who want to sign up.
> 
> The only thing is - that's not a DIS organized event and you have to sign up on board, so we'll all have to decide which one we want to do and sign up for it once we get there.





georgemoe said:


> Hi Stacy. Hope you feel better.
> 
> I'm on the fence about the beer tasting. I've seen what is offered and it just doesn't do anything for me. Not that the beers are that awful, it's just I've pretty much had them. Here is what I've seen them do in the past.
> 
> #1 Kiren, Peroni, Sam Adams, Boddington's, Guinness
> #2 Yuengling, Stella Artois, New Castle, Bass Ale, Harp Lager
> 
> I'm sure something different could be offered. I'll have to see a show of hands if there is more interest in the beer tasting. Maybe we'll have to put something together as a contrast to the martini and wine tastings.
> 
> Tell DH I definately plan to get the refillable 22 oz beer mug for $14.95. Refills are $4.89 and that includes the 15% gratuity. Basically you get 22oz for the same price as 16oz plus you get to keep the mug at the end of the trip.





georgemoe said:


> Just gave myself the afternoon off.
> 
> Oh Dodie. I'll drink beers with you.





chirurgeon said:


> Like I have said before, I know very little about beer.  I had thought about trying Stella, it is a favorite of some of my friends.  I really like the mug.  It would be great as a souvenir.
> 
> Kim




My beer tasting event starts as soon as I get my first beer.


----------



## kab407

georgemoe said:


> Just gave myself the afternoon off.
> 
> Gonna get a little yard work in after lunch and take a break from the computer screens. I'm getting bug eyed for crying out loud.
> 
> Oh Dodie. I'll drink beers with you.
> 
> Be back tonight peeps. Enjoy the rest of your Friday.



Enjoy the afternoon George.  I am attempting to get out of here early.


----------



## kab407

3guysandagal said:


> My beer tasting event starts as soon as I get my first beer.



Love the way you think John!


----------



## kab407

kimisabella said:


> Happy Good Friday everyone
> I had my LASIK surgery yesterday and happy to announce I now have 20/15 vision.  I had my first post op appointment this morning - I am so relieved.... I was having nightmares about something going wrong so close to the cruise!!
> 
> We also found water shoes at Walmart - I know, very exciting
> 
> The kids are now off until Monday the 20th , I think I am going to take them to see the Hannah Montanna Movie sometime during next week so they don't drive me crazy!



Congrats Andrea!  I wish I was a LASIK candidate.  My vision is too far gone for it to be of any value.


----------



## aGoofyMom

katscradle said:


> It's Good Friday here which is always the friday before Easter and a stat holiday for everyone. I just assumed it would be a stat holiday for you guys as well.
> Easter Sunday holiday.
> Everything is closed on the Friday and Sunday.
> This includes all beer and liquor stores.
> However Easter monday the day after Easter is a holiday for goverment, banks and teachers.
> 
> Kevin if you are going to taunt I agree take Paul with you!
> 
> 
> As for Patsy Cline being the best ever I totally agree!
> I have been a fan of her music for as long as I can remember!



Not everything is closed - my salon is open.  DH went for a haircut.  I haven't been able to post a picture of us as I knew he was going for the drastic cut again - he let it grow beyond his collar and is likely coming home with a #2.  He does this every now and then.



kimisabella said:


> Happy Good Friday everyone
> I had my LASIK surgery yesterday and happy to announce I now have 20/15 vision.  I had my first post op appointment this morning - I am so relieved.... I was having nightmares about something going wrong so close to the cruise!!
> 
> We also found water shoes at Walmart - I know, very exciting
> 
> The kids are now off until Monday the 20th , I think I am going to take them to see the Hannah Montanna Movie sometime during next week so they don't drive me crazy!



yay!  glad it went well!



georgemoe said:


> Hi Stacy. Hope you feel better.
> 
> I'm on the fence about the beer tasting. I've seen what is offered and it just doesn't do anything for me. Not that the beers are that awful, it's just I've pretty much had them. Here is what I've seen them do in the past.
> 
> #1 Kiren, Peroni, Sam Adams, Boddington's, Guinness
> #2 Yuengling, Stella Artois, New Castle, Bass Ale, Harp Lager
> 
> I'm sure something different could be offered. I'll have to see a show of hands if there is more interest in the beer tasting. Maybe we'll have to put something together as a contrast to the martini and wine tastings.
> 
> Tell DH I definately plan to get the refillable 22 oz beer mug for $14.95. Refills are $4.89 and that includes the 15% gratuity. Basically you get 22oz for the same price as 16oz plus you get to keep the mug at the end of the trip.



Official cruise beer guru?  I have started copying your posts into a word document for DH...he may be in for the beer tastings - I'm not sure.  

I showed him how I pick import beer for him at the Liquour Store yesterday - I go to the cooler and pick up the first thing that catches my eye.  I usually pick out 4 within 2 minutes - totally random.  I figure if he wanted something specific he would go himself!


----------



## dzneygirl

COME ON MAY 10TH!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

cdnmickeylover said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Yeah a day off work although I'm going in tomorrow to clean up some stuff. Hopefully no one will be there.
> 
> Bit of news here although I'm not sure how I feel about it. My son's in the Reserves here in Canada and just got the news yesterday that he's going to Petawawa on May 4th to start training to go to Afghanistan in February 2010 for 6-8 months. Here it's a bit different from the US in that our Reserves have a choice -- they volunteer to go. He's been in the Reserves since he was 16 (he'll be 23 in July) and he's been anxious to go for the last while. He even changed his trade to be able to go so it looks like I won't be sleeping starting next February. He's happy as a clam although when he called me he hadn't told his girlfriend yet so we'll see how that goes.
> 
> No matter how old they get you still worry about them.
> 
> Fiona





Cruz Family said:


> My 18 year old Stepson has been a Marine for just over a year (He actually graduated early so he could go sooner).  He is currently in Japan and also is hoping to go to Afghanistan or Iraq. It's not exactly what we would like, but it is his life so we will stand behind him.  Honestly, we are in awe of him and could not be more proud of his bravery.
> I will keep your son in my thoughts and prayers, and please thank him for his service, they are all true heroes!




I thank them both (and all others) for their bravery. 

Thoughts and prayers go with them.


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> Sad to report...he didn't get the job.
> 
> It's so frustrating because no one's calling! Any of my Indianapolis buddies got any leads?  I have 7 years experience as a receptionist!
> 
> I'm trying to keep my chin up about this, but it's hard. I know he's just as frustrated as I am. It just sucks...



I'm so sorry, Brandie   Something will come up.  



Emiel said:


> Hi Yvette,
> 
> I see you also live in Delft....
> Maybe we can hook up this weekend have a mini-meet
> 
> 
> By the way guys: thanx for the warm welcome!



Welcome, Emiel!  Love this post!



dzneygirl said:


> COME ON MAY 10TH!!



No kidding!!!!


----------



## aGoofyMom

cdnmickeylover said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Yeah a day off work although I'm going in tomorrow to clean up some stuff. Hopefully no one will be there.
> 
> Bit of news here although I'm not sure how I feel about it. My son's in the Reserves here in Canada and just got the news yesterday that he's going to Petawawa on May 4th to start training to go to Afghanistan in February 2010 for 6-8 months. Here it's a bit different from the US in that our Reserves have a choice -- they volunteer to go. He's been in the Reserves since he was 16 (he'll be 23 in July) and he's been anxious to go for the last while. He even changed his trade to be able to go so it looks like I won't be sleeping starting next February. He's happy as a clam although when he called me he hadn't told his girlfriend yet so we'll see how that goes.
> 
> No matter how old they get you still worry about them.
> 
> Fiona





Cruz Family said:


> My 18 year old Stepson has been a Marine for just over a year (He actually graduated early so he could go sooner).  He is currently in Japan and also is hoping to go to Afghanistan or Iraq. It's not exactly what we would like, but it is his life so we will stand behind him.  Honestly, we are in awe of him and could not be more proud of his bravery.
> I will keep your son in my thoughts and prayers, and please thank him for his service, they are all true heroes!



Thanks to both (and the rest around here who serve)
My thoughts will be with you and them...


----------



## Marla Hellwig

An early

Happy Easter to one and all

enjoy your weekend

I will have little labels on my exchange - helps in passing out, I organize by deck and just go up and down the halls


----------



## maiziezoe

DisneyKevin said:


> There is a thread on the cruise board asking if anyone has ever won a cruise.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2144686
> 
> Think we should unleash the Podcast cruise winners on them?



I have!! I have!!


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> My dad was into old time country. I could sing (or at least try) Hank Sr., Bob Wills, Ernest Tubb, Willie Nelson and Patsy Cline before kindergarden.
> 
> Alamo kept giving me crazy high prices. Like almost $300 for a compact from 5/8-5/10.



YIKES, I'm paying that for 10 days w/ a minivan



scarlett873 said:


> Us too!!
> 
> 
> I thought you said you weren't packing jammies...


----------



## maiziezoe

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I just cannot keep up with this thread - I have tried and tried but I fail every time.  My apologies if this has been brought up before but I wanted to tell everyone who was able to get through to the call-in show - you all made me smile the entire show (posting here since the show was mostly podcast cruisers).  I loved to hear from everyone and cannot wait to meet everyone next month.  I've been sick this week and feel like a truck ran over me but while I was listening to the show, y'all made me forget I how awful I am feeling.  I had a smile from ear to ear the entire time - you guys are awesome and I just wanted to say a big thank you for the smiles!
> 
> Also, DH was wondering if anyone here will be doing the beer tasting.  He knows I won't touch the stuff but I figured there might be a few people here who would be doing the tasting.



Feel better soon!!



kimisabella said:


> Happy Good Friday everyone
> I had my LASIK surgery yesterday and happy to announce I now have 20/15 vision.  I had my first post op appointment this morning - I am so relieved.... I was having nightmares about something going wrong so close to the cruise!!
> 
> We also found water shoes at Walmart - I know, very exciting
> 
> The kids are now off until Monday the 20th , I think I am going to take them to see the Hannah Montanna Movie sometime during next week so they don't drive me crazy!



Glad to hear your surgery went well!!



cdnmickeylover said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Yeah a day off work although I'm going in tomorrow to clean up some stuff. Hopefully no one will be there.
> 
> Bit of news here although I'm not sure how I feel about it. My son's in the Reserves here in Canada and just got the news yesterday that he's going to Petawawa on May 4th to start training to go to Afghanistan in February 2010 for 6-8 months. Here it's a bit different from the US in that our Reserves have a choice -- they volunteer to go. He's been in the Reserves since he was 16 (he'll be 23 in July) and he's been anxious to go for the last while. He even changed his trade to be able to go so it looks like I won't be sleeping starting next February. He's happy as a clam although when he called me he hadn't told his girlfriend yet so we'll see how that goes.
> 
> No matter how old they get you still worry about them.
> 
> Fiona





Cruz Family said:


> My 18 year old Stepson has been a Marine for just over a year (He actually graduated early so he could go sooner).  He is currently in Japan and also is hoping to go to Afghanistan or Iraq. It's not exactly what we would like, but it is his life so we will stand behind him.  Honestly, we are in awe of him and could not be more proud of his bravery.
> I will keep your son in my thoughts and prayers, and please thank him for his service, they are all true heroes!



My thoughts and prayers are with them both.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Good Morning *1 Month to go!!!!!!!!!!*
> *30 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!!!" and Some Buffoonery on Buses!!*
> *29 Days Until 6 DISers get Muddy for Give Kids the World!*
> 
> Four weeks from right now, I will be waving goodbye to Metro Detroit from the clouds.:



Four weeks from right now I'll be in the air most likely over Mississippi, or Louisiana!  



Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' peeps! IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!



You have know idea how happy I am that it's friday.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Cruz Family said:


> My 18 year old Stepson has been a Marine for just over a year (He actually graduated early so he could go sooner).  He is currently in Japan and also is hoping to go to Afghanistan or Iraq. It's not exactly what we would like, but it is his life so we will stand behind him.  Honestly, we are in awe of him and could not be more proud of his bravery.
> I will keep your son in my thoughts and prayers, and please thank him for his service, they are all true heroes!



I'll keep them both in my thoughts. I understand completely your stepsons desire to be where the action is. I was the same way once.  Take comfort in knowing that he's brave enough to want to serve in a forward area. It won't take very long for him to realize he would rather be elsewhere!!  Most *YOUNG* serviceman feel the same way he does.


----------



## Madi100

I started packing today for Madison.  We may be in a bit of trouble 

The good thing, is that she will mainly wear tanks.  She's so tiny that it won't take up much space, but we're still packing a lot!  I will do laundry while I'm there, so I dn't need to overpack.  Man, I pack too much stuff.


----------



## Dodie

Packing tip for the overpackers ---

REMEMBER THAT YOU HAVE TO STORE ALL OF YOUR LUGGAGE IN YOUR STATEROOM!  Seriously. Some of it may fit under the bed(s), but a stateroom is like a s-m-a-l-l hotel room.  There's a closet and some drawers, but be cautious about how much junk you haul along. 

Just sayin'...


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> Packing tip for the overpackers ---
> 
> REMEMBER THAT YOU HAVE TO STORE ALL OF YOUR LUGGAGE IN YOUR STATEROOM!  Seriously. Some of it may fit under the bed(s), but a stateroom is like a s-m-a-l-l hotel room.  There's a closet and some drawers, but be cautious about how much junk you haul along.
> 
> Just sayin'...



*ATTENTION ALICIA *........see above post!!!


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> Wow, only one more month to go.
> 
> Think I will drag the suitcases upstairs and start the packing process.  I need to make sure my FE gifts all fit in my carry on.  Decide on clothes and shoes etc.
> 
> Happy Friday Everyone!



Oh how I wish my FE gifts would fit in my carry on. I need an extra suitcase for my hairdryer and shoes anyway.  I usually bring an almost empty suitcase to bring back stuff. This time I'm going to have to mail stuff home.



stenogoddess said:


> My fingers and toes are crossed for y'all Brandie.  When you're looking, Savannah's always nice.  Only five hours to the Mouse!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Emiel!  Welcome aboard!
> 
> 
> 
> Who are y'all making flatties for now??
> 
> 
> 
> That's great *clap clap*  Today's my day to go in to WW.  Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That perked me right up!  Thanks so much.
> 
> Off to work for me today.  I hope everyone has a super day!
> 
> Oh, and P.S. "Looks like an ordinary hare to me!"



God luck on your weigh in today.



tiggerbell said:


> *16 days and what d'ya see?*
> *Another day closer to Mickey and me.*
> *Disney don't you worry, I won't miss my flight -*
> *I just wish I could get Meg to pack light!*
> 
> *16 days and what do you get?*
> *Another day closer and deeper in debt!*
> *We're packing up belongings, clothes, and more,*
> *I bought a gift card at the Disney Store. *​



I love your songs Jamie! 



DisneyKevin said:


> There is a thread on the cruise board asking if anyone has ever won a cruise.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2144686
> 
> Think we should unleash the Podcast cruise winners on them?



  


DisneyKevin said:


> But we do have several podcast cruise winners....
> 
> And the questions was asked "Has anyone ever won a DCL cruise?"'
> 
> We have a number of folks that can say YES!!!



I wish I could tell them I won a DCL cruise.  



TheBeadPirate said:


> You have tags on yours? I shoved all of ours in the suitcase without anything!



I'm putting tags on my too.


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> *ATTENTION ALICIA *........see above post!!!


Good move Paul.  This way you stay out of trouble.


----------



## Dodie

Launchpad11B said:


> *ATTENTION ALICIA *........see above post!!!



*I'm so sorry, Alicia. I hope you'll forgive me and I sure hope I don't lose my "girl card" because of my packing light post.*


----------



## aspen37

kimisabella said:


> Happy Good Friday everyone
> I had my LASIK surgery yesterday and happy to announce I now have 20/15 vision.  I had my first post op appointment this morning - I am so relieved.... I was having nightmares about something going wrong so close to the cruise!!
> 
> We also found water shoes at Walmart - I know, very exciting
> 
> The kids are now off until Monday the 20th , I think I am going to take them to see the Hannah Montanna Movie sometime during next week so they don't drive me crazy!



That's great about the surgery!   



Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I just cannot keep up with this thread - I have tried and tried but I fail every time.  My apologies if this has been brought up before but I wanted to tell everyone who was able to get through to the call-in show - you all made me smile the entire show (posting here since the show was mostly podcast cruisers).  I loved to hear from everyone and cannot wait to meet everyone next month.  I've been sick this week and feel like a truck ran over me but while I was listening to the show, y'all made me forget I how awful I am feeling.  I had a smile from ear to ear the entire time - you guys are awesome and I just wanted to say a big thank you for the smiles!
> 
> Also, DH was wondering if anyone here will be doing the beer tasting.  He knows I won't touch the stuff but I figured there might be a few people here who would be doing the tasting.



I've been sick all week too Stacey. Today is the first day since Sunday that I feel better. I'm not falling asleep at my desk today. When I went to lunch yesterday I fell asleep for 2 1/2 hours. 
I hope you feel better soon. 
I was just happy that I got sick now and not in a month.


----------



## Madi100

Dodie said:


> Packing tip for the overpackers ---
> 
> REMEMBER THAT YOU HAVE TO STORE ALL OF YOUR LUGGAGE IN YOUR STATEROOM!  Seriously. Some of it may fit under the bed(s), but a stateroom is like a s-m-a-l-l hotel room.  There's a closet and some drawers, but be cautious about how much junk you haul along.
> 
> Just sayin'...



Dodie, thanks for the reminder.  I am planning on getting all of our stuff into 2 suitcases for the cruise.


----------



## Madi100

I hate all of the weather questions I see on the boards.  We visit in December, and we are usually happy in shorts.  But, I have a weather question   Like I said above, DD is wearing mainly tanks/camis.  Does it cool off a lot in the evenings that she will need to wear something over that?


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> *I'm so sorry, Alicia. I hope you'll forgive me and I sure hope I don't lose my "girl card" because of my packing light post.*



Actually consider it a female public service announcement.  Should you forget something, you have an excuse to go shopping!

You earn bonus points!


----------



## aspen37

Yvet said:


> No thanx at all it was just something that has to be done!!
> You guys are doind such a great job!!!!!!
> 
> 
> We did a very great job in calling with 2 phones and then when Emiel came thru he swiched the phone to handsfree.....
> 
> 
> 
> Emiel is very quiet, he likes to listen to people and isn't very chattyu.
> The better for me because i'm and i speak for at least 2 people
> 
> 
> You love them, we hate them...
> I would love to have no accent at all.....
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward meeting you to.
> Welcome on the boards and it's nice that you finaly dipped into this madness.





Emiel said:


> Hi Yvette,
> 
> I see you also live in Delft....
> Maybe we can hook up this weekend have a mini-meet
> 
> 
> By the way guys: thanx for the warm welcome!



You two crack mr up! 



cdnmickeylover said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Yeah a day off work although I'm going in tomorrow to clean up some stuff. Hopefully no one will be there.
> 
> Bit of news here although I'm not sure how I feel about it. My son's in the Reserves here in Canada and just got the news yesterday that he's going to Petawawa on May 4th to start training to go to Afghanistan in February 2010 for 6-8 months. Here it's a bit different from the US in that our Reserves have a choice -- they volunteer to go. He's been in the Reserves since he was 16 (he'll be 23 in July) and he's been anxious to go for the last while. He even changed his trade to be able to go so it looks like I won't be sleeping starting next February. He's happy as a clam although when he called me he hadn't told his girlfriend yet so we'll see how that goes.
> 
> No matter how old they get you still worry about them.
> 
> Fiona





Cruz Family said:


> My 18 year old Stepson has been a Marine for just over a year (He actually graduated early so he could go sooner).  He is currently in Japan and also is hoping to go to Afghanistan or Iraq. It's not exactly what we would like, but it is his life so we will stand behind him.  Honestly, we are in awe of him and could not be more proud of his bravery.
> I will keep your son in my thoughts and prayers, and please thank him for his service, they are all true heroes!



They are in my thoughts and prayers! 



3guysandagal said:


> My beer tasting event starts as soon as I get my first beer.






dzneygirl said:


> COME ON MAY 10TH!!



I second that.


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> *ATTENTION ALICIA *........see above post!!!








Madi100 said:


> I hate all of the weather questions I see on the boards.  We visit in December, and we are usually happy in shorts.  But, I have a weather question   Like I said above, DD is wearing mainly tanks/camis.  Does it cool off a lot in the evenings that she will need to wear something over that?



On land she will be fine. However, on the ship, it is a lot cooler at night because of the wind. Make sure she has a jacket or sweater!!


----------



## tickledtink33

Dodie said:


> Packing tip for the overpackers ---
> 
> REMEMBER THAT YOU HAVE TO STORE ALL OF YOUR LUGGAGE IN YOUR STATEROOM!  Seriously. Some of it may fit under the bed(s), *but a stateroom is like a s-m-a-l-l hotel room.  *There's a closet and some drawers, but be cautious about how much junk you haul along.
> 
> Just sayin'...



You are being generous Dodie. 

Depending on which stateroom category you have it could be described as being like a large walk in closet. 

Seriously though DCL staterooms are a bit larger than many other cruiseline staterooms.  The cat 11's and 12's are about the size of other cruiseline staterooms.  

I do agree with Dodie.  You will have limited storage space so pack accordingly.  Your luggage will usually fit under the bed unless it is really large.  The cat 4-10 staterooms also have a steamer trunk with shelves.  It's pretty big and can hold quite a few things.  I like to bring this thing that hangs from the bar of the closet.  It is made out of a canvas material and has shelves.  I don't know if it was originally designed for shoes or sweaters but i like to put my undergarments and bathing suits in it.  I don't like to put those things in a drawer because you never know what has been previously stored in those drawers.  And I doubt they disinfect the inside of each drawer in between guests.


----------



## tickledtink33

Madi100 said:


> I hate all of the weather questions I see on the boards.  We visit in December, and we are usually happy in shorts.  But, I have a weather question   Like I said above, DD is wearing mainly tanks/camis.  Does it cool off a lot in the evenings that she will need to wear something over that?



It can be chilly in the dining rooms and the theater so bring a sweater for her.  It can be breezy up on the top outdoor deck in the evening but I don't remember it being cold.


----------



## OKW Lover

georgemoe said:


> Hi Jeff. I've been trying to trackdown a current list of beers for the Wonder. It's a bit tuff. There is some posting on the cruise boards I've researched but you have to be careful because some are Western cruises on the Magic and feature California beers like Sierra Nevada. Here is a list that I have so far but truthfully we won't know for sure until next month.
> 
> *Bottles and Cans*
> Amstel Light
> Bass Ale
> Becks
> Boddingtons
> Bud
> Bud Light
> Coors
> Coors Light
> Corona
> Guinness (can)
> Harp Lager
> Heineken
> Mich Ultra
> Miller Light
> New Castle Brown
> Red Stripe
> Sam Adams (Lager)
> Stella Artois
> Yuengling



I'm up for the New Castle Brown, Harp Lager and the Red Stripe in addition to the ones I mentioned on the draft list. 



georgemoe said:


> Hi Stacy. Hope you feel better.
> 
> I'm on the fence about the beer tasting. I've seen what is offered and it just doesn't do anything for me. Not that the beers are that awful, it's just I've pretty much had them. Here is what I've seen them do in the past.
> 
> #1 Kiren, Peroni, Sam Adams, Boddington's, Guinness
> #2 Yuengling, Stella Artois, New Castle, Bass Ale, Harp Lager
> 
> I'm sure something different could be offered. I'll have to see a show of hands if there is more interest in the beer tasting. Maybe we'll have to put something together as a contrast to the martini and wine tastings.
> 
> Tell DH I definately plan to get the refillable 22 oz beer mug for $14.95. Refills are $4.89 and that includes the 15% gratuity. Basically you get 22oz for the same price as 16oz plus you get to keep the mug at the end of the trip.



I'd be interested in a beer tasting too.



Cruz Family said:


> My 18 year old Stepson has been a Marine for just over a year (He actually graduated early so he could go sooner).  He is currently in Japan and also is hoping to go to Afghanistan or Iraq. It's not exactly what we would like, but it is his life so we will stand behind him.  Honestly, we are in awe of him and could not be more proud of his bravery.
> I will keep your son in my thoughts and prayers, and please thank him for his service, they are all true heroes!



Thanks to your stepson for his service.  We appreciate it.


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> Congrats on the surgery!! And the water shoes!



Thanks - as for the water shoes, I have been looking in Target and Walmart for a few months and they weren't out yet, but today..... success!



dzneygirl said:


> Glad to hear your Lasik surgery went well!



Thanks!



georgemoe said:


> Glad to hear everything went well Andrea.  Be careful not to rub your eyes. And being spring, there is a lot of sand/salt residue on the roads. If it's real windy, it could present a problem being outside. Be careful.



Thanks George - I am just going to wear my sunglasses any time I go outside for the next week or so.


----------



## OKW Lover

And who might that be looking at the photos?


----------



## Launchpad11B

OKW Lover said:


> And who might that be looking at the photos?



Stalker?


----------



## kimisabella

kab407 said:


> Congrats Andrea!  I wish I was a LASIK candidate.  My vision is too far gone for it to be of any value.



Thanks Kathy - my mother went with me and she only had to have one eye done - they put an orange sticker above her left eye so they knew which eye to do the procedure on..... that got me a little worried 
But, it all turned out well



aGoofyMom said:


> yay!  glad it went well!



Thanks!




maiziezoe said:


> Glad to hear your surgery went well!!



Thank you



aspen37 said:


> That's great about the surgery!



Thanks!


----------



## cocowum

Launchpad11B said:


> *ATTENTION ALICIA *........see above post!!!





Dodie said:


> *I'm so sorry, Alicia. I hope you'll forgive me and I sure hope I don't lose my "girl card" because of my packing light post.*


No worries Dodie. If necessary, I'll make room in the stateroom by putting Paul in the hallway! 



kab407 said:


> Actually consider it a female public service announcement.  Should you forget something, you have an excuse to go shopping!
> 
> You earn bonus points!



Did someone say shopping?...


----------



## Madi100

shellyminnie said:


> On land she will be fine. However, on the ship, it is a lot cooler at night because of the wind. Make sure she has a jacket or sweater!!





tickledtink33 said:


> It can be chilly in the dining rooms and the theater so bring a sweater for her.  It can be breezy up on the top outdoor deck in the evening but I don't remember it being cold.




Thanks!  She does have a white sweater to wear over her dress, and she has a little jacket that she oftens wears over tanks so she can wear them to school.  I'm just not sure she wants to carry those all over the parks.


----------



## firsttimemom

kimisabella said:


> Happy Good Friday everyone
> I had my LASIK surgery yesterday and happy to announce I now have 20/15 vision.  I had my first post op appointment this morning - I am so relieved.... I was having nightmares about something going wrong so close to the cruise!!
> 
> We also found water shoes at Walmart - I know, very exciting
> 
> The kids are now off until Monday the 20th , I think I am going to take them to see the Hannah Montanna Movie sometime during next week so they don't drive me crazy!



Congrats! You're braver than I am!!


----------



## cocowum

*WOOHOOO!!!! OUR CRUISE DOCS HAVE BEEN SHIPPED!!!!!!​*
         ​


----------



## Launchpad11B

cocowum said:


> *WOOHOOO!!!! OUR CRUISE DOCS HAVE BEEN SHIPPED!!!!!!​*
> ​



Good news hot momma!


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> My beer tasting *event* starts as soon as I get my first beer.



With us it's not an event.


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> With us it's not an event.



Howdy George!


----------



## Tonya2426

cocowum said:


> *WOOHOOO!!!! OUR CRUISE DOCS HAVE BEEN SHIPPED!!!!!!​*
> 
> 
> ​


 

I just checked and mine have been shipped also!!!!!


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy George!



Hi Paul! How ya doing? I saw mention you were sick. Hope you are ok. Get rid of the sick now because it's not allowed on the ship. Man-law.


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Hi Paul! How ya doing? I saw mention you were sick. Hope you are ok. Get rid of the sick now because it's not allowed on the ship. Man-law.



I'm good to go George. The only thing I'm sick of now is work!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Tonya2426 said:


> I just checked and mine have been shipped also!!!!!



Woot!


----------



## cocowum

Tonya2426 said:


> I just checked and mine have been shipped also!!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

kimisabella said:


> Happy Good Friday everyone
> I had my LASIK surgery yesterday and happy to announce I now have 20/15 vision.  I had my first post op appointment this morning - I am so relieved.... I was having nightmares about something going wrong so close to the cruise!!!



YAY!  Congrats on the awesome vision!!!!  You will be so happy to throw away all the contact stuff!  Check around, our local Lions Club takes donations of old glasses.


----------



## katscradle

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I just cannot keep up with this thread - I have tried and tried but I fail every time.  My apologies if this has been brought up before but I wanted to tell everyone who was able to get through to the call-in show - you all made me smile the entire show (posting here since the show was mostly podcast cruisers).  I loved to hear from everyone and cannot wait to meet everyone next month.  I've been sick this week and feel like a truck ran over me but while I was listening to the show, y'all made me forget I how awful I am feeling.  I had a smile from ear to ear the entire time - you guys are awesome and I just wanted to say a big thank you for the smiles!
> 
> Also, DH was wondering if anyone here will be doing the beer tasting.  He knows I won't touch the stuff but I figured there might be a few people here who would be doing the tasting.



I think my DH/3guysandagal will be doing the beer tasting.


----------



## katscradle

kimisabella said:


> Happy Good Friday everyone
> I had my LASIK surgery yesterday and happy to announce I now have 20/15 vision.  I had my first post op appointment this morning - I am so relieved.... I was having nightmares about something going wrong so close to the cruise!!
> 
> We also found water shoes at Walmart - I know, very exciting
> 
> The kids are now off until Monday the 20th , I think I am going to take them to see the Hannah Montanna Movie sometime during next week so they don't drive me crazy!





cdnmickeylover said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Yeah a day off work although I'm going in tomorrow to clean up some stuff. Hopefully no one will be there.
> 
> Bit of news here although I'm not sure how I feel about it. My son's in the Reserves here in Canada and just got the news yesterday that he's going to Petawawa on May 4th to start training to go to Afghanistan in February 2010 for 6-8 months. Here it's a bit different from the US in that our Reserves have a choice -- they volunteer to go. He's been in the Reserves since he was 16 (he'll be 23 in July) and he's been anxious to go for the last while. He even changed his trade to be able to go so it looks like I won't be sleeping starting next February. He's happy as a clam although when he called me he hadn't told his girlfriend yet so we'll see how that goes.
> 
> No matter how old they get you still worry about them.
> 
> Fiona



Congrats on the Lasic surgery, glad all went well for you!

Fiona, my god, I can't believe he wants to go, but I guess that's good as we need our volunteers.
My thoughts and prayers will be with him every single day he is there.
As for your not sleeping next Febuary I guess we will just have to keep you extra busy so you will fall asleep.
If you need anything you know to just holler!!


----------



## kab407

There is a real nasty line of storms moving thru the South.  I hope everyone is safe.


----------



## winotracy

Madi100 said:


> I hate all of the weather questions I see on the boards.  We visit in December, and we are usually happy in shorts.  But, I have a weather question   Like I said above, DD is wearing mainly tanks/camis.  Does it cool off a lot in the evenings that she will need to wear something over that?



It is unlikely that on most nights you will be outside.  There is a considerable amount of air conditioning inside though.  I'm usually a bit chilly.  



tickledtink33 said:


> You are being generous Dodie.
> 
> Depending on which stateroom category you have it could be described as being like a large walk in closet.
> 
> Seriously though DCL staterooms are a bit larger than many other cruiseline staterooms.  The cat 11's and 12's are about the size of other cruiseline staterooms.



Actually I once compared the category 11 and 12 rooms to a deluxe ocean view on the RCCl Liberty and DCL was larger.  Don't get me wrong, the rooms are small as compared to hotels, but they are larger than most cruise lines.


----------



## katscradle

I went to the gym this afternoon as the only day they are 
closed is christmas day.
I had a great work out. 
Got some shopping to do tomorrow for Sunday!
Hope I can find everything I want for our dinner. 
I go to get the stiches out of my ear tomorrow morning, 
can't wait as my ear is very itchy and I can't itch it.
Then the shopping then the gym. 
After that I have to pick DS11 up from a birthday party.
Hoping to just drop him off at home and head for my GF's house to work on the pirate costumes. 
As for the packing I try to pack as light as I can.
That gives me a reason to shop. 
I also don't mind doing laundry when we are gone.
However it is a chore to try and get all our stuff home and be under the weight restrictions.


----------



## aGoofyMom

katscradle said:


> I think my DH/3guysandagal will be doing the beer tasting.



Just remember - for them, it's not an _*event*_! 


 for shipped documents. 

 I am sorry but I am too lazy to grab for the multi-quotes.  My family has gone, the kitchen is cleaned up, and I am pretty sure the last mudshake in the fridge is calling me.  I am sure it will be fine - I only had 3 glasses of wine with dinner 

At least dessert was a big hit...not cake, not pie...chocolate shelled ice cream eggs!

K must go rest now...the good news is I got an email from work - if I have to work Easter Sunday at least the firefighters are making lunch - they cook soooo much better than I do!


----------



## Madi100

The good news is that the girls are packed, and they still have plenty of room in their suitcases.  The bad news is that the girls are packed for the cruise and I don't need to UNPACK them.  That's good news except that just tells me that my children have way too many clothes.  The only thing not packed are toiletries and undies.


----------



## Madi100

I was talking to my step-mom today about carry-ons on the plane.  I was telling her that I was going to take my soft sided cooler as a carry-on on the plane.  Then I was going to use it on the cruise.  She was telling me that I can't take any alcohol on the ship.  Then she was telling me that any alcohol that we buy in port that the ship will take it until we get off the ship in Florida.  Is this true?  

So, can I take the cooler with CLOSED alcohol?  I know that I can't take open stuff.   Will we have access to any alcohol we buy at ports?


----------



## Madi100

winotracy said:


> It is unlikely that on most nights you will be outside.  There is a considerable amount of air conditioning inside though.  I'm usually a bit chilly.



How about at the parks?  Is it cool in Florida in the evenings?


----------



## Tonya2426

kab407 said:


> There is a real nasty line of storms moving thru the South. I hope everyone is safe.


 

So far so good in Augusta but there seems to be some tornados in the Atlanta area.


----------



## winotracy

Madi100 said:


> I was talking to my step-mom today about carry-ons on the plane.  I was telling her that I was going to take my soft sided cooler as a carry-on on the plane.  Then I was going to use it on the cruise.  She was telling me that I can't take any alcohol on the ship.  Then she was telling me that any alcohol that we buy in port that the ship will take it until we get off the ship in Florida.  Is this true?
> 
> So, can I take the cooler with CLOSED alcohol?  I know that I can't take open stuff.   Will we have access to any alcohol we buy at ports?



This is true with other cruise lines but not with Disney.  Disney will allow you to bring alcohol onboard when you board and at the ports of call.  You will be able to bring everything back to your room.


----------



## Marla Hellwig

At Grand Cayman, the liquor stores deliver to the cruise ships and DCL does not accept any liquor deliveries while in port.  Once the liquor places saw that you were from DCL ship, they wouldn't sell you anything - I was told there was a another store that would sell it to you and let you hand walk it back on the ship, but never did find it.

Not sure if other ports are the same way.

I did purchase a bottle of rum onboard and it was delivered to me the last night - all packaged up ready to take home.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> *ATTENTION ALICIA *........see above post!!!







Launchpad11B said:


> Woot!



If you are going to nerd it up, do it right W00T!


----------



## winotracy

Marla Hellwig said:


> At Grand Cayman, the liquor stores deliver to the cruise ships and DCL does not accept any liquor deliveries while in port.  Once the liquor places saw that you were from DCL ship, they wouldn't sell you anything - I was told there was a another store that would sell it to you and let you hand walk it back on the ship, but never did find it.
> 
> Not sure if other ports are the same way.
> 
> I did purchase a bottle of rum onboard and it was delivered to me the last night - all packaged up ready to take home.



I have always been able to buy liquor in St. Thomas and Nassau and carry it back to the port.  No problem at all.


----------



## aspen37

Madi100 said:


> I was talking to my step-mom today about carry-ons on the plane.  I was telling her that I was going to take my soft sided cooler as a carry-on on the plane.  Then I was going to use it on the cruise.  She was telling me that I can't take any alcohol on the ship.  Then she was telling me that any alcohol that we buy in port that the ship will take it until we get off the ship in Florida.  Is this true?
> 
> So, can I take the cooler with CLOSED alcohol?  I know that I can't take open stuff.   Will we have access to any alcohol we buy at ports?



Here Nicole this is what I found.

This is from cruisemates.

Disney 
Honesty is the best policy with Disney, and moderation is the key. Here is the line's policy as told to us by the media relations department.

Guests can purchase alcohol in a port and bring it to their stateroom.

Disney Cruise Line does not prohibit Guests from bringing alcohol onboard. However, please be aware that any fragile items (including alcohol) must be hand-carried onboard in a day bag and/or carry-on, which cannot exceed 22" wide, 14" high and 9" deep.

Please note that beverage coolers are not permitted onboard (cannot be checked or hand carried). Guests who request a Wine Steward to open and serve a bottle of champagne, wine, or liquor that has been brought onboard will be charged a corking fee of $15.00 per bottle.

What is the policy on bar service on Disney ships?

The drinking age aboard ship is 21. Valid photo I.D. is required. Disney Cruise Line® reserves the right to refuse sale and/or service to anyone.

Can coolers and/or food items be brought onboard?

Coolers are not permitted except for those needed for medications, baby food or items related to dietary constraints. Items must be pre-packaged, unopened and cannot require any food prep from the kitchen. Coolers filled with personal items (e.g. soda, chips, candy, etc.) may not be brought onboard. Homemade items or pre-cooked items purchased on the way to the ship will not be allowed to be brought aboard. Also, open bags or containers of snack items should not be brought aboard. All items will need to be stored in the stateroom; the ship's storage and/or refrigeration are not available to use.

Each Guest returning from the Eastern Caribbean to the U.S. can bring back up to a total of U.S. $1,200 worth of duty-free merchandise (retail price). However, no more than $800 in combined purchases can be made on board the ship, St. Maarten and Castaway Cay. Or, the entire U.S. $1,200 exemption may be used on purchases from St. Thomas alone. Each Guest 21 and older is limited to 5 liters of alcohol (only 1 liter can be acquired in St. Maarten or on the ship, with an additional 4 liters being exempt if purchased on St. Thomas, provided at least 1 liter is produced in the U.S. Virgin Islands).








This is from cruiscritic. 




Disney Cruise Line Alcohol Policy 
Home > Disney Cruise Line Alcohol Policy

SHARE THIS ARTICLE:   Print This Page   E-Mail this   Del.icio.us   Facebook   Digg   Stumble Upon   RSS

Cruise Line Alcohol Policies

Are You Legal?
Drinking age on both of Disney Cruise Line's ships is 21 for all itineraries.

Bringing Booze Onboard
Bringing liquor onboard at embarkation: Allowed, for consumption in cabin. Note, however, that fragile items (read alcohol) must be hand-carried onboard in a day bag and/or carryon, which cannot exceed 22 inches wide, 14 inches high and 9 inches deep. Beverage coolers are not permitted onboard. 
Bringing wine or Champagne onboard: Passengers who request a wine steward to open and serve a bottle of champagne, wine or liquor will be charged a corkage fee of $18 per bottle.
Purchasing liquor in port: Allowed, above rules for bringing onboard during embarkation apply.
Purchasing liquor in ships' duty-free shop: Held until debarkation.

Free Drink Caveat
Adults who participate in select activities (like karaoke) on Disney Wonder and Disney Magic can be eligible to receive complimentary shots.

Beers on Draught
Unknown 

Bottled Beer
Unknown


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm good to go George. The only thing I'm *sick of now is work*!



You and me both!



katscradle said:


> I think my DH/3guysandagal will be doing the beer tasting.



You would think.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Cruz Family said:


> My 18 year old Stepson has been a Marine for just over a year (He actually graduated early so he could go sooner).  He is currently in Japan and also is hoping to go to Afghanistan or Iraq. It's not exactly what we would like, but it is his life so we will stand behind him.  Honestly, we are in awe of him and could not be more proud of his bravery.
> I will keep your son in my thoughts and prayers, and please thank him for his service, they are all true heroes!



Thanks for the thoughts and I will keep your stepson in my prayers. 

I have to admit that my current office window overlooks the "highway of heroes" and one of my first thoughts was good -- at least I won't be able to watch anyone on his rotation come home. Now I watch all of them and it's heartbreaking. 

Fiona


----------



## cdnmickeylover

katscradle said:


> Fiona, my god, I can't believe he wants to go, but I guess that's good as we need our volunteers.
> My thoughts and prayers will be with him every single day he is there.
> As for your not sleeping next Febuary I guess we will just have to keep you extra busy so you will fall asleep.
> If you need anything you know to just holler!!



He's young -- almost 23 and as he puts it - it's what I've spent years training for. I can't really argue with him because it's what he wants to do. He's had lots of friends do a tour (which thankfully is only 6-8 months) and most have come home safe and sound but not all so he does know what he's getting into. He just picked up two friends on Wed who came home from their tours. (one a female btw). 

I'm not sure how I'd cope if his tour was 15 months like the US forces -- I so admire these men and woman and esp. the ones at home -- I think it's almost harder to be at home than to go. 

Fiona


----------



## shellyminnie

Madi100 said:


> How about at the parks?  Is it cool in Florida in the evenings?



Not in May!


----------



## DVCsince02

Hey, we have new comers!

Welcome Michael and Carol!


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Hey, we have new comers!
> 
> Welcome Michael and Carol!



Perfect time for a  dance! Welcome Michael & Carol!


----------



## A.Mickey

aspen37 said:


> Here Nicole this is what I found.
> 
> This is from cruisemates.
> 
> Disney
> Honesty is the best policy with Disney, and moderation is the key. Here is the line's policy as told to us by the media relations department.
> 
> Guests can purchase alcohol in a port and bring it to their stateroom.
> 
> Disney Cruise Line does not prohibit Guests from bringing alcohol onboard. However, please be aware that any fragile items (including alcohol) must be hand-carried onboard in a day bag and/or carry-on, which cannot exceed 22" wide, 14" high and 9" deep.
> 
> Please note that beverage coolers are not permitted onboard (cannot be checked or hand carried). Guests who request a Wine Steward to open and serve a bottle of champagne, wine, or liquor that has been brought onboard will be charged a corking fee of $15.00 per bottle.
> 
> What is the policy on bar service on Disney ships?
> 
> The drinking age aboard ship is 21. Valid photo I.D. is required. Disney Cruise Line® reserves the right to refuse sale and/or service to anyone.
> 
> Can coolers and/or food items be brought onboard?
> 
> Coolers are not permitted except for those needed for medications, baby food or items related to dietary constraints. Items must be pre-packaged, unopened and cannot require any food prep from the kitchen. Coolers filled with personal items (e.g. soda, chips, candy, etc.) may not be brought onboard. Homemade items or pre-cooked items purchased on the way to the ship will not be allowed to be brought aboard. Also, open bags or containers of snack items should not be brought aboard. All items will need to be stored in the stateroom; the ship's storage and/or refrigeration are not available to use.
> 
> Each Guest returning from the Eastern Caribbean to the U.S. can bring back up to a total of U.S. $1,200 worth of duty-free merchandise (retail price). However, no more than $800 in combined purchases can be made on board the ship, St. Maarten and Castaway Cay. Or, the entire U.S. $1,200 exemption may be used on purchases from St. Thomas alone. Each Guest 21 and older is limited to 5 liters of alcohol (only 1 liter can be acquired in St. Maarten or on the ship, with an additional 4 liters being exempt if purchased on St. Thomas, provided at least 1 liter is produced in the U.S. Virgin Islands).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from cruiscritic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Cruise Line Alcohol Policy
> Home > Disney Cruise Line Alcohol Policy
> 
> SHARE THIS ARTICLE:   Print This Page   E-Mail this   Del.icio.us   Facebook   Digg   Stumble Upon   RSS
> 
> Cruise Line Alcohol Policies
> 
> Are You Legal?
> Drinking age on both of Disney Cruise Line's ships is 21 for all itineraries.
> 
> Bringing Booze Onboard
> Bringing liquor onboard at embarkation: Allowed, for consumption in cabin. Note, however, that fragile items (read alcohol) must be hand-carried onboard in a day bag and/or carryon, which cannot exceed 22 inches wide, 14 inches high and 9 inches deep. Beverage coolers are not permitted onboard.
> Bringing wine or Champagne onboard: Passengers who request a wine steward to open and serve a bottle of champagne, wine or liquor will be charged a corkage fee of $18 per bottle.
> Purchasing liquor in port: Allowed, above rules for bringing onboard during embarkation apply.
> Purchasing liquor in ships' duty-free shop: Held until debarkation.
> 
> Free Drink Caveat
> Adults who participate in select activities (like karaoke) on Disney Wonder and Disney Magic can be eligible to receive complimentary shots.
> 
> Beers on Draught
> Unknown
> 
> Bottled Beer
> Unknown



That's Funny! 

I was just talking to a coworker today about the upcoming cruise and talking about how it wont be that expensive because we are bringing our booze on the ship, and they said that they will confiscate it because they want you to be their booze.  Well I guess not Disney!  Yay!   They were talking about Royal Caribbean and Carnival.  I was going to ask about this, but it looks like it already has been answered!  Thanks!!


----------



## tickledtink33

winotracy said:


> This is true with other cruise lines but not with Disney.  Disney will allow you to bring alcohol onboard when you board and at the ports of call.  You will be able to bring everything back to your room.



This has always cracked me up about DCL.  They do not want to have a casino on board because they want to be family friendly but no worries, feel free to carry on the booze.


----------



## dpuck1998

tickledtink33 said:


> This has always cracked me up about DCL.  They do not want to have a casino on board because they want to be family friendly but no worries, feel free to carry on the booze.



Even if you don't bring it with you, there is plenty on board waiting


----------



## DVCsince02

ASK TRACY QUESTION...



Can I pre-order any of food items/beverages to be ready in our stateroom when we arrive?  If so, how?


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


> ASK TRACY QUESTION...
> 
> 
> 
> Can I pre-order any of food items/beverages to be ready in our stateroom when we arrive?  If so, how?



Just go onto My Disney Cruise and there is a link there with Gifts and Amenities.  There are instructions for ordering there (a order form you can fax in or you can call Disney as well).  Very simple.


----------



## exwdwcm

scarlett873 said:


> It still sucks...
> 
> Thanks for all the good thoughts guys. I really appreciate it. It just sucks right now.
> 
> I've thought about temping...i've also thought about going down and getting a job at Three Dog Bakery too... I'm trying to postpone the job hunt for me until after the cruise. We'll be fine financially for a bit, even with the cruise, but it certainly won't last very long... He's still applying for all kinds of jobs though. He's confident that he'll have something soon. I just wish the damn phone would ring.
> 
> I will never again plan a trip so far in advance again. This has been agony as things just keep popping up left and right, seemingly conspiring to keep me from Fun on a Boat!


thoughts and prayers with you guys.  i've been laid off twice before and i know how hard the no job thing can be, even beyond the financial part.  hang in there and hopefully after the cruise, you will find something great! 



georgemoe said:


> That's a bit much. I had a compact res with them for just the day before the cruise and for another $.50 I upgraded to a full size. I had Budget booked and then changed to Alamo when I switched to the Dolphin and DU transfers. I just read a recent horror story about Budget drop offs at Port C. Long car return lines, long shuttle lines to port, and only one shuttle running. I'm glad I'm not going to have to deal with that now.


Todd- i booked with Alamo for like $90 for May 8-10.   i did it online a few weeks ago.  i wonder why it was showing so high now?   



Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I just cannot keep up with this thread - I have tried and tried but I fail every time. My apologies if this has been brought up before but I wanted to tell everyone who was able to get through to the call-in show - you all made me smile the entire show (posting here since the show was mostly podcast cruisers). I loved to hear from everyone and cannot wait to meet everyone next month. I've been sick this week and feel like a truck ran over me but while I was listening to the show, y'all made me forget I how awful I am feeling. I had a smile from ear to ear the entire time - you guys are awesome and I just wanted to say a big thank you for the smiles!
> 
> Also, DH was wondering if anyone here will be doing the beer tasting. He knows I won't touch the stuff but I figured there might be a few people here who would be doing the tasting.


hope you are feeling a lot better!!!!!!!!



kimisabella said:


> Happy Good Friday everyone
> I had my LASIK surgery yesterday and happy to announce I now have 20/15 vision. I had my first post op appointment this morning - I am so relieved.... I was having nightmares about something going wrong so close to the cruise!!
> 
> We also found water shoes at Walmart - I know, very exciting
> 
> The kids are now off until Monday the 20th , I think I am going to take them to see the Hannah Montanna Movie sometime during next week so they don't drive me crazy!


yeah for lasik!!!  i am so jealous!  i need to call and really investigate having mine redone (over 12 years ago and my eyes are shot again now).   now you can see everything very clearly on our KTTK tour.  you might have describe it all to my mom and I.  

speaking of mom- good news, she goes home tomorrow!  they took out her final drainage tube from her head today.   they have had her up and walking a bit, but she was still sleeping almost all the time.  turns out her thyroid was way down, so they upped her meds and hopefully tomorrow she gets some more energy.   we are just happy to have her home for Easter.   we plan to just plant her on the couch and do everything for her!  we can't wait to have her home.   Her head is looking better, still quite a huge wound, ear to ear all across head.  hopefully the hair grows in quickly.  we plan to go find some pretty scarves or something for her for the cruise and until it does grow back! 

QUESTION- so i haven't measured the cooler from disney shopping- does it fit within the specs they give to bring on board?   

Poor DS fell today on the sidewalk- (yeah, there was a step there!) and looks like he went 10 rounds and lost.  poor kid!  i guess it is the first of many.


----------



## georgemoe

Michelle. That is awesome news about your Mom! 

There was mention that the Disney Shopping cooler "does not" meet the approved dimensions. Neither does mine. 16x16x13.

I planned to bring a case of beer and water on in mine.


----------



## maiziezoe

exwdwcm said:


> speaking of mom- good news, she goes home tomorrow!  they took out her final drainage tube from her head today.   they have had her up and walking a bit, but she was still sleeping almost all the time.  turns out her thyroid was way down, so they upped her meds and hopefully tomorrow she gets some more energy.   we are just happy to have her home for Easter.   we plan to just plant her on the couch and do everything for her!  we can't wait to have her home.   Her head is looking better, still quite a huge wound, ear to ear all across head.  hopefully the hair grows in quickly.  we plan to go find some pretty scarves or something for her for the cruise and until it does grow back!
> 
> QUESTION- so i haven't measured the cooler from disney shopping- does it fit within the specs they give to bring on board?
> 
> Poor DS fell today on the sidewalk- (yeah, there was a step there!) and looks like he went 10 rounds and lost.  poor kid!  i guess it is the first of many.



Great news about your mom!!  Fantastic!

Your poor DS! It will be the first of many, I'm afraid. I'm almost 41 and I still fall!


----------



## DisneyKevin

The Klose / Magi family has received their cruise docs.

We're official.


----------



## ADP

DisneyKevin said:


> The Klose / Magi family has received their cruise docs.
> 
> We're official.


Woo!    But weren't you both official about 16 months ago?


----------



## LMO429

DisneyKevin said:


> The Klose / Magi family has received their cruise docs.
> 
> We're official.


----------



## aspen37

DisneyKevin said:


> The Klose / Magi family has received their cruise docs.
> 
> We're official.



   





exwdwcm said:


> thoughts and prayers with you guys.  i've been laid off twice before and i know how hard the no job thing can be, even beyond the financial part.  hang in there and hopefully after the cruise, you will find something great!
> 
> Todd- i booked with Alamo for like $90 for May 8-10.   i did it online a few weeks ago.  i wonder why it was showing so high now?
> 
> hope you are feeling a lot better!!!!!!!!
> 
> yeah for lasik!!!  i am so jealous!  i need to call and really investigate having mine redone (over 12 years ago and my eyes are shot again now).   now you can see everything very clearly on our KTTK tour.  you might have describe it all to my mom and I.
> 
> speaking of mom- good news, she goes home tomorrow!  they took out her final drainage tube from her head today.   they have had her up and walking a bit, but she was still sleeping almost all the time.  turns out her thyroid was way down, so they upped her meds and hopefully tomorrow she gets some more energy.   we are just happy to have her home for Easter.   we plan to just plant her on the couch and do everything for her!  we can't wait to have her home.   Her head is looking better, still quite a huge wound, ear to ear all across head.  hopefully the hair grows in quickly.  we plan to go find some pretty scarves or something for her for the cruise and until it does grow back!
> 
> QUESTION- so i haven't measured the cooler from disney shopping- does it fit within the specs they give to bring on board?
> 
> Poor DS fell today on the sidewalk- (yeah, there was a step there!) and looks like he went 10 rounds and lost.  poor kid!  i guess it is the first of many.



Michelle, I am so happy to hear that your mom is doing so well. I'll keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Morning all!  Happy Saturday to you. I'm off to the gym. Long, slow run and some weights.   CYA later!


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> The Klose / Magi family has received their cruise docs.
> 
> We're official.



Phew!

We would not want you two left on the dock as we sail away.


----------



## kab407

Michelle, I'm glad to read that your Mom is doing well and heading home for Easter. I am looking forward to meeting her and you in a few weeks.  


Hi Paul.  Have fun at the gym, I'm going to the next best thing, Wegman's on the Saturday before Easter.  It will be a workout.


----------



## cocowum

Good Morning all. 




georgemoe said:


> Michelle. That is awesome news about your Mom!
> 
> There was mention that the Disney Shopping cooler "does not" meet the approved dimensions. Neither does mine. 16x16x13.
> 
> I planned to bring a case of beer and water on in mine.



Hey George, 

A while ago, I asked over on the DCL board about this and several people responded  that they were able to board with the Disney Shopping cooler. HTH.


----------



## katscradle

exwdwcm said:


> thoughts and prayers with you guys.  i've been laid off twice before and i know how hard the no job thing can be, even beyond the financial part.  hang in there and hopefully after the cruise, you will find something great!
> 
> Todd- i booked with Alamo for like $90 for May 8-10.   i did it online a few weeks ago.  i wonder why it was showing so high now?
> 
> hope you are feeling a lot better!!!!!!!!
> 
> yeah for lasik!!!  i am so jealous!  i need to call and really investigate having mine redone (over 12 years ago and my eyes are shot again now).   now you can see everything very clearly on our KTTK tour.  you might have describe it all to my mom and I.
> 
> speaking of mom- good news, she goes home tomorrow!  they took out her final drainage tube from her head today.   they have had her up and walking a bit, but she was still sleeping almost all the time.  turns out her thyroid was way down, so they upped her meds and hopefully tomorrow she gets some more energy.   we are just happy to have her home for Easter.   we plan to just plant her on the couch and do everything for her!  we can't wait to have her home.   Her head is looking better, still quite a huge wound, ear to ear all across head.  hopefully the hair grows in quickly.  we plan to go find some pretty scarves or something for her for the cruise and until it does grow back!
> 
> QUESTION- so i haven't measured the cooler from disney shopping- does it fit within the specs they give to bring on board?
> 
> Poor DS fell today on the sidewalk- (yeah, there was a step there!) and looks like he went 10 rounds and lost.  poor kid!  i guess it is the first of many.



That's great news about your mom. Tell we say Hi!


----------



## katscradle

DisneyKevin said:


> The Klose / Magi family has received their cruise docs.
> 
> We're official.





It wouldn't be much fun if you weren't official!


----------



## shellyminnie

exwdwcm said:


> speaking of mom- good news, she goes home tomorrow!  they took out her final drainage tube from her head today.   they have had her up and walking a bit, but she was still sleeping almost all the time.  turns out her thyroid was way down, so they upped her meds and hopefully tomorrow she gets some more energy.   we are just happy to have her home for Easter.   we plan to just plant her on the couch and do everything for her!  we can't wait to have her home.   Her head is looking better, still quite a huge wound, ear to ear all across head.  hopefully the hair grows in quickly.  we plan to go find some pretty scarves or something for her for the cruise and until it does grow back!
> 
> Poor DS fell today on the sidewalk- (yeah, there was a step there!) and looks like he went 10 rounds and lost.  poor kid!  i guess it is the first of many.



Great News Michelle!! Tell her we said "Welcome Home"!!


----------



## katscradle

Good morning!
25 more day and we will be in WDW!!


----------



## OKW Lover

Can I go play?


----------



## katscradle

OKW Lover said:


> Can I go play?



Showed your pic to DS and he said cool!


----------



## DVCsince02

Michelle, I am so happy for you and your Mom!  I makes Easter that much more special to have her home.  Tell her we are thinking of her and see her next month.


----------



## kimisabella

exwdwcm said:


> yeah for lasik!!!  i am so jealous!  i need to call and really investigate having mine redone (over 12 years ago and my eyes are shot again now).   now you can see everything very clearly on our KTTK tour.  you might have describe it all to my mom and I.
> 
> speaking of mom- good news, she goes home tomorrow!  they took out her final drainage tube from her head today.   they have had her up and walking a bit, but she was still sleeping almost all the time.  turns out her thyroid was way down, so they upped her meds and hopefully tomorrow she gets some more energy.   we are just happy to have her home for Easter.   we plan to just plant her on the couch and do everything for her!  we can't wait to have her home.   Her head is looking better, still quite a huge wound, ear to ear all across head.  hopefully the hair grows in quickly.  we plan to go find some pretty scarves or something for her for the cruise and until it does grow back!
> 
> 
> Poor DS fell today on the sidewalk- (yeah, there was a step there!) and looks like he went 10 rounds and lost.  poor kid!  i guess it is the first of many.




Michelle - you should definatley look into it - there was a guy in the dr's office yesterday who wasn't fully happy w/his results from surgery 1 year ago and they told him they can correct it, no problem.  I'm so looking forward to the KTTK tour - actually it's  4 weeks from TODAY !!!

So glad to hear about your mother, it's really wonderful that she is getting better and will be able to go on the trip.  Have a great Easter tomorrow with her.

Your poor DS, I've just learned to not make a big deal out of things, and the kids won't make a big deal..  It is the first of many, my older dd had her first set of stitches at 3, it's always something!!


----------



## dpuck1998

DisneyKevin said:


> The Klose / Magi family has received their cruise docs.
> 
> We're official.



Did you get your room assignment? 



Launchpad11B said:


> Morning all!  Happy Saturday to you. I'm off to the gym. Long, slow run and some weights.   CYA later!



Good luck, try not to drop any more weight!!  Today is bike/run day, no weights.  If all goes well I'll get in two miles and a 6-7 mile bike.


----------



## katscradle

dpuck1998 said:


> Did you get your room assignment?
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, try not to drop any more weight!!  Today is bike/run day, no weights.  If all goes well I'll get in two miles and a 6-7 mile bike.



Have a good bike/run. 
Today I am going to try and run for 30 minutes and walk for the other 30.


----------



## Dodie

Good morning everyone and happy Easter weekend.

How awesome is it that we have newcomers?! Welcome Michael and Carol! Hope you start posting on this thread soon! Way to show the whiners that it's not too late to sign up for this awesome cruise!!!!!

My allergies are driving me INSANE!!! Anybody else suffering this spring? Fall is usually my worse season, but the past week or so has been practically unbearable.

I have a bunch of errands to run today, so I probably won't check back in until this evening.  We definitely seem to have slowed even a bit more here on thread 10. I had no trouble catching up since yesterday - just 2 or 3 pages of posts.

I forgot to grab the specific posts for a multi-quote, but special thoughts for those of you with friends and family serving your country. Thanks to them for their service and to you for your loving patience.

Also, so glad to hear the good news about your mom, Michelle. I just know that the cruise will be just what she needs.

Anybody notice that Kevin posted here on thread 10 about 4 times yesterday? That must be some kind of record!  Kevin. We KNOW you're watching us. 

And finally, you guys on FB (you KNOW who you are) who are now exchanging things using the "weapons gift" application --- that is maybe the ONLY thing that could finally put my DH Phillip over the edge from an internet standpoint. I've been showing him those exchanges and he's very impressed. Thinks that's the only worthwhile thing on that "stalking site" that I'm on.  He's looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

scarlett873 said:


> It still sucks...
> 
> Thanks for all the good thoughts guys. I really appreciate it. It just sucks right now.
> 
> I've thought about temping...i've also thought about going down and getting a job at Three Dog Bakery too... I'm trying to postpone the job hunt for me until after the cruise. We'll be fine financially for a bit, even with the cruise, but it certainly won't last very long... He's still applying for all kinds of jobs though. He's confident that he'll have something soon. I just wish the damn phone would ring.
> 
> I will never again plan a trip so far in advance again. This has been agony as things just keep popping up left and right, seemingly conspiring to keep me from Fun on a Boat!



I understand how you feel. I'm going to apply for at least one job before we go away because I saw the ad and it looks ok. Other than that I probably won't do a whole lot til we are back from the cruise. It's hard though because it's always at the back of your mind. 

Fiona


----------



## katscradle

cdnmickeylover said:


> I understand how you feel. I'm going to apply for at least one job before we go away because I saw the ad and it looks ok. Other than that I probably won't do a whole lot til we are back from the cruise. It's hard though because it's always at the back of your mind.
> 
> Fiona




I know it's hard, but don't worry. 
Look at it the other way.
You have 6-8 months before you need a job. 
That's plenty of time.
I have faith that you will find a job, before this one is done.


----------



## katscradle

Well I am off for my very busy day.
First to get my stitches out.
Go figure I am more nervous about this than I was him cutting me and putting the stitches in.


----------



## katscradle

Darned bejeweled!
It's addicting.


----------



## katscradle

bye! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## georgemoe

cocowum said:


> Good Morning all.
> 
> Hey George,
> 
> A while ago, I asked over on the DCL board about this and several people responded  that they were able to board with the Disney Shopping cooler. HTH.



Good morning. 

Alicia do you have one of those coolers? What are the dimensions? Thanks!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Do you have to bring your own beverages in a collapsible cooler?  Can we just hand carry a case of water?  Also, I'm trying to remember -- they have soda available all the time, right?  I'm assuming they have plastic glasses to put it in, but do they have a refillable mug (or similar) with a lid you can purchase, or should we bring something like a Nalgene water bottle?


----------



## winotracy

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Do you have to bring your own beverages in a collapsible cooler?  Can we just hand carry a case of water?  Also, I'm trying to remember -- they have soda available all the time, right?  I'm assuming they have plastic glasses to put it in, but do they have a refillable mug (or similar) with a lid you can purchase, or should we bring something like a Nalgene water bottle?



You don't have to have it in a collapsible cooler, you can hand carry it on.  I usually use a rolling suitcase for my beverages.  They do have glasses to put it in, but in the past I have purchased refillable mugs onboard.  I haven't done it in a couple years so I'm not sure if they still have them available but they were between $3-5 and had a picture that Ducky Williams drew on them.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

winotracy said:


> You don't have to have it in a collapsible cooler, you can hand carry it on.  I usually use a rolling suitcase for my beverages.  They do have glasses to put it in, but in the past I have purchased refillable mugs onboard.  I haven't done it in a couple years so I'm not sure if they still have them available but they were between $3-5 and had a picture that Ducky Williams drew on them.



Thanks Tracy!  I actually don't drink very much soda, but DS would put it in an IV if we'd let him...LOL


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> And finally, you guys on FB (you KNOW who you are) who are now exchanging things using the "weapons gift" application --- that is maybe the ONLY thing that could finally put my DH Phillip over the edge from an internet standpoint. I've been showing him those exchanges and he's very impressed. Thinks that's the only worthwhile thing on that "stalking site" that I'm on.  He's looking forward to meeting you.



Dodie, This is for Phillip.


----------



## shellyminnie

Hi Lisa!!


----------



## Marla Hellwig

> have always been able to buy liquor in St. Thomas and Nassau and carry it back to the port. No problem at all.



good to know - since I haven't been to St. Thomas or Nassau - I had no clue

thanks


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

shellyminnie said:


> Hi Lisa!!



Hey Shelly!  Are your bunnies ready for Easter?


----------



## shellyminnie

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Hey Shelly!  Are your bunnies ready for Easter?



Yes he is!! My grandmother wants to put him in an Easter basket and put him on the dining room table as a decoration. I told her if she wants to do that she's going to have to come over and get him because I wasn't going to bring him over!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

shellyminnie said:


> Yes he is!! My grandmother wants to put him in an Easter basket and put him on the dining room table as a decoration. I told her if she wants to do that she's going to have to come over and get him because I wasn't going to bring him over!!



That would be an interesting dinner...when the centerpiece hops in the gravy boat!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Do you have to bring your own beverages in a collapsible cooler?  Can we just hand carry a case of water?  Also, I'm trying to remember -- they have soda available all the time, right?  I'm assuming they have plastic glasses to put it in, but do they have a refillable mug (or similar) with a lid you can purchase, or should we bring something like a Nalgene water bottle?



Howdy stranger!


----------



## shellyminnie

calypso*a*go-go said:


> That would be an interesting dinner...when the centerpiece hops in the gravy boat!!!



Yeah! That's what I said!! Therefore, he will be hopping around outside in his  little area just like he always does.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy stranger!



Hi Paul!!!

Alicia and you inspired me -- I just upgraded to a verandah cabin!  I'm in GTY status though, so don't know what number will be assigned yet (but giddy with anticipation...LOL).


----------



## Madi100

DisneyKevin said:


> The Klose / Magi family has received their cruise docs.
> 
> We're official.



I'm sooo glad you'll be joining us!


----------



## Madi100

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Hi Paul!!!
> 
> Alicia and you inspired me -- I just upgraded to a verandah cabin!  I'm in GTY status though, so don't know what number will be assigned yet (but giddy with anticipation...LOL).




Yippee!!!!  You'll be closer to me now!  We've on deck 6.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Madi100 said:


> Yippee!!!!  You'll be closer to me now!  We've on deck 6.



Yep!  I have to admit, I'm sorry to leave Deck 2 -- but being able to sit outside will be nice.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Southwest has flights from Orlando to Indy for 62$ if any one is interested.


----------



## aGoofyMom

exwdwcm said:


> speaking of mom- good news, she goes home tomorrow!  they took out her final drainage tube from her head today.   they have had her up and walking a bit, but she was still sleeping almost all the time.  turns out her thyroid was way down, so they upped her meds and hopefully tomorrow she gets some more energy.   we are just happy to have her home for Easter.   we plan to just plant her on the couch and do everything for her!  we can't wait to have her home.   Her head is looking better, still quite a huge wound, ear to ear all across head.  hopefully the hair grows in quickly.  we plan to go find some pretty scarves or something for her for the cruise and until it does grow back!
> 
> 
> 
> Poor DS fell today on the sidewalk- (yeah, there was a step there!) and looks like he went 10 rounds and lost.  poor kid!  i guess it is the first of many.



Yay! I am so glad your Mom will be home for Easter!  Hope DS is feeling ok! 



DisneyKevin said:


> The Klose / Magi family has received their cruise docs.
> 
> We're official.







Dodie said:


> Good morning everyone and happy Easter weekend.
> 
> How awesome is it that we have newcomers?! Welcome Michael and Carol! Hope you start posting on this thread soon! Way to show the whiners that it's not too late to sign up for this awesome cruise!!!!!
> 
> My allergies are driving me INSANE!!! Anybody else suffering this spring? Fall is usually my worse season, but the past week or so has been practically unbearable.



DD's allergies are pretty bad this spring too...she has been suffering a lot.  That snow this week didn't even help.


And 
 Michael and Carol!


----------



## Tonya2426

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Yep! I have to admit, I'm sorry to leave Deck 2 -- but being able to sit outside will be nice.


 
You're gonna love it!!!  Not much better than sitting on a verandah as you watch  the Caribbean go by.


----------



## LMO429

I was just going through my office and I have what seems like a ton of documents I have to bring down to florida with us, between magical express booklets, signed cruise contracts, cruise documents and disneyworld documents, universal tickets etc I am wondering if anyone can recommend a type of folder or case that you might have to carry them in.  The magical express use to supply you with a clear folder and I use to put everything in there but I have been searching amazon and trying to find something.  anyone have any suggestions.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

LMO429 said:


> I was just going through my office and I have what seems like a ton of documents I have to bring down to florida with us, between magical express booklets, signed cruise contracts, cruise documents and disneyworld documents, universal tickets etc I am wondering if anyone can recommend a type of folder or case that you might have to carry them in.  The magical express use to supply you with a clear folder and I use to put everything in there but I have been searching amazon and trying to find something.  anyone have any suggestions.



I have a state-of-the-art document folder -- gallon sized Zip-Loc bag!


----------



## LMO429

A Ziplock Bag would work but I would be worried about it ripping

I'm looking into things this looks like it might do the trick

http://www.flight001.com/store/search.htm?itemid=2171&s=document case&page=1


----------



## shellyminnie

LMO429 said:


> I was just going through my office and I have what seems like a ton of documents I have to bring down to florida with us, between magical express booklets, signed cruise contracts, cruise documents and disneyworld documents, universal tickets etc I am wondering if anyone can recommend a type of folder or case that you might have to carry them in.  The magical express use to supply you with a clear folder and I use to put everything in there but I have been searching amazon and trying to find something.  anyone have any suggestions.



I just use a plain brown manilla folder!


----------



## winotracy

LMO429 said:


> I was just going through my office and I have what seems like a ton of documents I have to bring down to florida with us, between magical express booklets, signed cruise contracts, cruise documents and disneyworld documents, universal tickets etc I am wondering if anyone can recommend a type of folder or case that you might have to carry them in.  The magical express use to supply you with a clear folder and I use to put everything in there but I have been searching amazon and trying to find something.  anyone have any suggestions.



I use a school folder that is made out of some sort of plastic.  I don't worry about it tearing and it has two pouches for tickets and smaller stuff so they don't slide out.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Dodie..

This is for Philip as well.

And Paul, and Don, and George......


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYzH9BBiinM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VYkS439jB0


----------



## ADP

Hi Everyone!  
Less than a month away, and still a bunch of stuff to do!


----------



## tickledtink33

exwdwcm said:


> thoughts and prayers with you guys.  i've been laid off twice before and i know how hard the no job thing can be, even beyond the financial part.  hang in there and hopefully after the cruise, you will find something great!
> 
> Todd- i booked with Alamo for like $90 for May 8-10.   i did it online a few weeks ago.  i wonder why it was showing so high now?
> 
> hope you are feeling a lot better!!!!!!!!
> 
> yeah for lasik!!!  i am so jealous!  i need to call and really investigate having mine redone (over 12 years ago and my eyes are shot again now).   now you can see everything very clearly on our KTTK tour.  you might have describe it all to my mom and I.
> 
> speaking of mom- good news, she goes home tomorrow!  they took out her final drainage tube from her head today.   they have had her up and walking a bit, but she was still sleeping almost all the time.  turns out her thyroid was way down, so they upped her meds and hopefully tomorrow she gets some more energy.   we are just happy to have her home for Easter.   we plan to just plant her on the couch and do everything for her!  we can't wait to have her home.   Her head is looking better, still quite a huge wound, ear to ear all across head.  hopefully the hair grows in quickly.  we plan to go find some pretty scarves or something for her for the cruise and until it does grow back!
> 
> QUESTION- so i haven't measured the cooler from disney shopping- does it fit within the specs they give to bring on board?
> 
> Poor DS fell today on the sidewalk- (yeah, there was a step there!) and looks like he went 10 rounds and lost.  poor kid!  i guess it is the first of many.



That's great that your mom will be home for Easter.


----------



## tickledtink33

DisneyKevin said:


> The Klose / Magi family has received their cruise docs.
> 
> We're official.





Less than 30 days now!


----------



## dpuck1998

3guysandagal said:


> Dodie..
> 
> This is for Philip as well.
> 
> And Paul, and Don, and George......
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYzH9BBiinM
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VYkS439jB0



Ok, I'm man enough to admit I cryed a little!  That power exploding is tanerite! It is awesome!  You can light it on fire and it won't explode, but put a high velocity round through it and it goes up sky high.

I went to the knob creek machine gun shot last year and it was incredible.  I payed 50 bucks to light up a car with an MG42.  It was worth every penny.

I witnessed this!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31vm3-BQRJU



ADP said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Less than a month away, and still a bunch of stuff to do!



Get work slacker


----------



## Launchpad11B

It's not machine guns, but it is me at work. Multiple attackers vs. 45 rounds of 9mm 

http://s482.photobucket.com/albums/rr181/launchpad11b/?action=view&current=range2008092.flv


----------



## chirurgeon

Launchpad11B said:


> It's not machine guns, but it is me at work. Multiple attackers vs. 45 rounds of 9mm
> 
> http://s482.photobucket.com/albums/rr181/launchpad11b/?action=view&current=range2008092.flv



Hey Paul, I might have missed it, but did you hear about the promotion possibility?

Kim


----------



## Madi100

Madi just had her first soccer game of the outdoor season.  Beautiful day for a soccer game.  They tied 2-2.  Madi even scored a goal.  Here are the girls following the game.  I'm a proud mamma today.


----------



## Launchpad11B

chirurgeon said:


> Hey Paul, I might have missed it, but did you hear about the promotion possibility?
> 
> Kim



I'll find out in a couple weeks Kim. The military takes it sweet time!


----------



## OKW Lover

Launchpad11B said:


> I'll find out in a couple weeks Kim. The military takes it sweet time!



We did it faster when I worked a promotion board.


----------



## Madi100

Launchpad11B said:


> I'll find out in a couple weeks Kim. The military takes it sweet time!




Would it mean moving, Paul?


----------



## Launchpad11B

OKW Lover said:


> We did it faster when I worked a promotion board.



The job has to stay open to all applicants for 30 days. The board happens after that. A week or so from now.



Madi100 said:


> Would it mean moving, Paul?



No. I would be taking over the unit I'm already on.


----------



## chirurgeon

Launchpad11B said:


> I'll find out in a couple weeks Kim. The military takes it sweet time!





Madi100 said:


> Would it mean moving, Paul?





Launchpad11B said:


> The job has to stay open to all applicants for 30 days. The board happens after that. A week or so from now.
> 
> 
> 
> No. I would be taking over the unit I'm already on.



Sorry it's taking so long, but here is some more PD towards you getting it.  Good luck.

Kim


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> It's not machine guns, but it is me at work. Multiple attackers vs. 45 rounds of 9mm
> 
> http://s482.photobucket.com/albums/rr181/launchpad11b/?action=view&current=range2008092.flv



Note to self: Don't get Paul mad when he has a gun in his hand!!!

That was awesome!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

chirurgeon said:


> Sorry it's taking so long, but here is some more PD towards you getting it.  Good luck.
> 
> Kim



Thanks Kim.


----------



## chirurgeon

shellyminnie said:


> Note to self: Don't get Paul mad when he has a gun in his hand!!!
> 
> That was awesome!!



Shelly, Shelly , Shelly.  Haven't you heard about that killing pinkie of his?  I don't want to get him mad period. 

Kim


----------



## shellyminnie

chirurgeon said:


> Shelly, Shelly , Shelly.  Haven't you heard about that killing pinkie of his?  I don't want to get him mad period.
> 
> Kim



Me either!!


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyKevin said:


> The Klose / Magi family has received their cruise docs.
> 
> We're official.



You've been official to us for a long time.  Now if we can just get the State of Florida to agree.  



katscradle said:


> Well I am off for my very busy day.
> First to get my stitches out.
> Go figure I am more nervous about this than I was him cutting me and putting the stitches in.



Tell him not to forget the lilo's too.  



dpuck1998 said:


> Ok, I'm man enough to admit I cryed a little!  That power exploding is tanerite! It is awesome!  You can light it on fire and it won't explode, but put a high velocity round through it and it goes up sky high.



Sounds like C-4.  Some guys used to use a small pinch of C-4 (often pinched out of a claymore) to heat their C Rations in the field.


----------



## Launchpad11B

OKW Lover said:


> Sounds like C-4.  Some guys used to use a small pinch of C-4 (often pinched out of a claymore) to heat their C Rations in the field.



Burning C-4 is done quite a bit. That's still a pretty dangerous thing to do.


----------



## OKW Lover

Launchpad11B said:


> Burning C-4 is done quite a bit. That's still a pretty dangerous thing to do.



I hope the MRE's really are better than C's.  Funny though, I carried a P-38 with me for years after I got out.  I wonder where it is now - probably at my folks house with the rest of my stuff from back then.


----------



## Launchpad11B

OKW Lover said:


> I hope the MRE's really are better than C's.  Funny though, I carried a P-38 with me for years after I got out.  I wonder where it is now - probably at my folks house with the rest of my stuff from back then.



I've got a couple of P-38s around here somewhere.


----------



## maiziezoe

Madi100 said:


> Madi just had her first soccer game of the outdoor season.  Beautiful day for a soccer game.  They tied 2-2.  Madi even scored a goal.  Here are the girls following the game.  I'm a proud mamma today.



Adorable!!! Congrats to Madi on her goal!!


----------



## disneyfan19712006

I did half my packing today. Makes it feel like it is almost time . No cruise documents yet but our room was just assigned, maybe this week.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Dont forget to send us your Mom photos before April 15th

Podcast@wdwdinfo.com


----------



## chirurgeon

DisneyKevin said:


> Dont forget to send us your Mom photos before April 15th
> 
> Podcast@wdwdinfo.com



I hope to get a new photo tomorrow, mom with all her girls, her 2 daughters and 3 granddaughters.  If not, I will be sending in an older one.

Kim


----------



## tiggerbell

DisneyKevin said:


> Dont forget to send us your Mom photos before April 15th
> 
> Podcast@wdwdinfo.com


 

Just sent!    Why can't I do anything like a NORMAL person???


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> Just sent!    Why can't I do anything like a NORMAL person???



You wouldn't be you if you did anything "normal"


----------



## georgemoe

Good evening everyone.


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> Good evening everyone.



Hi Geroge!!


----------



## ADP

georgemoe said:


> Good evening everyone.





shellyminnie said:


> Hi Geroge!!



Hi George!
Hi Shelly!


----------



## dpuck1998

OKW Lover said:


> I hope the MRE's really are better than C's.  Funny though, I carried a P-38 with me for years after I got out.  I wonder where it is now - probably at my folks house with the rest of my stuff from back then.





Launchpad11B said:


> I've got a couple of P-38s around here somewhere.



I LOVE my P-38!  Its my absolute fav gun in my arsenal.  I used it for my CCW class and put a six shot pattern up that my instructor couldn't beat.  He was pissed.


----------



## shellyminnie

ADP said:


> Hi George!
> Hi Shelly!



Hi Aaron!!


----------



## Dodie

I think we've all been busy today. Very little posting going on. It wasn't hard for me to catch up again.


----------



## winotracy

Small World story for you all....

We had a little issue in our yard for the last year or so.  A groundhog has been digging behind our rock wall.  He usually comes around when we are getting ready for vacation, destroying everything with no time for us to try to get rid of him.  I called a professional on Thursday but got his answering machine.  In the meantime, Bill and I have been out in our backyard with a BB gun trying to tick him off enough that he'll go move in somewhere else.  

Long story short (too late!!), Bill shot at the groundhog yesterday and hit him in the eye.  He has was definitely hurt bad, so I insisted that Bill call someone - call the village hall.  They patched him through to the officer on duty.  Bill got a call from the cop later who told him that he shouldn't shoot a BB gun in the village limits, but that he probably would do the same thing.  

This whole incident bothered me (by the way, the groundhog left, either went back in the hole or left altogether by the time the cop called so they did nothing).  I feel so bad for this poor thing.  We went out to dinner tonight and were talking about this incident with our friends at the restaurant.  After dinner, we were chatting with a lady at the bar who liked my martini shirt (again another long story LOL).  Her husband walked back to the bar near the end of the story and guess what......

He was the cop that Bill talked to!!!!!!  Turns out we have a lot in common with them and are considering all getting together for a jam session (all the guys play guitar) and drinking wine all while watch wildlife in our backyard LOL.


----------



## dpuck1998

winotracy said:


> Small World story for you all....
> 
> We had a little issue in our yard for the last year or so.  A groundhog has been digging behind our rock wall.  He usually comes around when we are getting ready for vacation, destroying everything with no time for us to try to get rid of him.  I called a professional on Thursday but got his answering machine.  In the meantime, Bill and I have been out in our backyard with a BB gun trying to tick him off enough that he'll go move in somewhere else.
> 
> Long story short (too late!!), Bill shot at the groundhog yesterday and hit him in the eye.  He has was definitely hurt bad, so I insisted that Bill call someone - call the village hall.  They patched him through to the officer on duty.  Bill got a call from the cop later who told him that he shouldn't shoot a BB gun in the village limits, but that he probably would do the same thing.
> 
> This whole incident bothered me (by the way, the groundhog left, either went back in the hole or left altogether by the time the cop called so they did nothing).  I feel so bad for this poor thing.  We went out to dinner tonight and were talking about this incident with our friends at the restaurant.  After dinner, we were chatting with a lady at the bar who liked my martini shirt (again another long story LOL).  Her husband walked back to the bar near the end of the story and guess what......
> 
> He was the cop that Bill talked to!!!!!!  Turns out we have a lot in common with them and are considering all getting together for a jam session (all the guys play guitar) and drinking wine all while watch wildlife in our backyard LOL.



Cop was right, should have used a .22  The BB gun will just make him mad.


----------



## ADP

winotracy said:


> Small World story for you all....
> 
> We had a little issue in our yard for the last year or so.  A groundhog has been digging behind our rock wall.  He usually comes around when we are getting ready for vacation, destroying everything with no time for us to try to get rid of him.  I called a professional on Thursday but got his answering machine.  In the meantime, Bill and I have been out in our backyard with a BB gun trying to tick him off enough that he'll go move in somewhere else.
> 
> Long story short (too late!!), Bill shot at the groundhog yesterday and hit him in the eye.  He has was definitely hurt bad, so I insisted that Bill call someone - call the village hall.  They patched him through to the officer on duty.  Bill got a call from the cop later who told him that he shouldn't shoot a BB gun in the village limits, but that he probably would do the same thing.
> 
> This whole incident bothered me (by the way, the groundhog left, either went back in the hole or left altogether by the time the cop called so they did nothing).  I feel so bad for this poor thing.  We went out to dinner tonight and were talking about this incident with our friends at the restaurant.  After dinner, we were chatting with a lady at the bar who liked my martini shirt (again another long story LOL).  Her husband walked back to the bar near the end of the story and guess what......
> 
> He was the cop that Bill talked to!!!!!!  Turns out we have a lot in common with them and are considering all getting together for a jam session (all the guys play guitar) and drinking wine all while watch wildlife in our backyard LOL.


That is quite a coincidence.  Good thing it wasn't Feb 2nd.  6 more weeks of Winter for sure.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hi All!!

Tracy,

2 words,


Fragmentation Grenade.


or



BIG DOG!


----------



## DisneyKevin

winotracy said:


> Small World story for you all....
> 
> We had a little issue in our yard for the last year or so.  A groundhog has been digging behind our rock wall.  He usually comes around when we are getting ready for vacation, destroying everything with no time for us to try to get rid of him.  I called a professional on Thursday but got his answering machine.  In the meantime, Bill and I have been out in our backyard with a BB gun trying to tick him off enough that he'll go move in somewhere else.
> 
> Long story short (too late!!), Bill shot at the groundhog yesterday and hit him in the eye.  He has was definitely hurt bad, so I insisted that Bill call someone - call the village hall.  They patched him through to the officer on duty.  Bill got a call from the cop later who told him that he shouldn't shoot a BB gun in the village limits, but that he probably would do the same thing.
> 
> This whole incident bothered me (by the way, the groundhog left, either went back in the hole or left altogether by the time the cop called so they did nothing).  I feel so bad for this poor thing.  We went out to dinner tonight and were talking about this incident with our friends at the restaurant.  After dinner, we were chatting with a lady at the bar who liked my martini shirt (again another long story LOL).  Her husband walked back to the bar near the end of the story and guess what......
> 
> He was the cop that Bill talked to!!!!!!  Turns out we have a lot in common with them and are considering all getting together for a jam session (all the guys play guitar) and drinking wine all while watch wildlife in our backyard LOL.



Someone should warn the wildlife that there are people with......guitars.


----------



## 3guysandagal

DisneyKevin said:


> Someone should warn the wildlife that there are people with......guitars.






Hi Kevin!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hi John!


----------



## tickledtink33

I probably won't get a chance to post until tomorrow night so I want to wish everyone a HAPPY EASTER


----------



## 3guysandagal

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi John!



Glad to hear you are "officially" on the cruise!


----------



## 3guysandagal

tickledtink33 said:


> I probably won't get a chance to post until tomorrow night so I want to wish everyone a HAPPY EASTER



And a HAPPY EASTER to you too!


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> Southwest has flights from Orlando to Indy for 62$ if any one is interested.


We are pretty fortunate.  Fares from Indy to MCO on SW are very reasonable.  Airtran fares are very reasonable as well, but they are not flexible with changes and now they have the $15 bag fee.


----------



## OKW Lover

dpuck1998 said:


> I LOVE my P-38!  Its my absolute fav gun in my arsenal.  I used it for my CCW class and put a six shot pattern up that my instructor couldn't beat.  He was pissed.



I'm pretty sure we're talking about a different piece of equipment here.


----------



## OKW Lover

I wonder which of the PodCast Cruisers will find themselves on this stage.


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> Someone should warn the wildlife that there are people with......guitars.


----------



## kab407

OKW Lover said:


> I wonder which of the PodCast Cruisers will find themselves on this stage.



Wait....is that Beyonce I hear playing??


----------



## kab407

Good Sunday Morning!

Happy Easter to all.


----------



## Yvet

OKW Lover said:


> I wonder which of the PodCast Cruisers will find themselves on this stage.




Maybe that new Swedish singing sensation......


----------



## Yvet

*Happy Easter to everybody.....*


----------



## lttlmc3

Happy Easter everyone!  I'm on my first day of my seventy something hour week.


----------



## dpuck1998

OKW Lover said:


> I'm pretty sure we're talking about a different piece of equipment here.



Something other than the pistol?  knife perhaps?


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Happy Easter everyone!

Fiona


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Madi just had her first soccer game of the outdoor season.  Beautiful day for a soccer game.  They tied 2-2.  Madi even scored a goal.  Here are the girls following the game.  I'm a proud mamma today.





winotracy said:


> Small World story for you all....
> 
> We had a little issue in our yard for the last year or so.  A groundhog has been digging behind our rock wall.  He usually comes around when we are getting ready for vacation, destroying everything with no time for us to try to get rid of him.  I called a professional on Thursday but got his answering machine.  In the meantime, Bill and I have been out in our backyard with a BB gun trying to tick him off enough that he'll go move in somewhere else.
> 
> Long story short (too late!!), Bill shot at the groundhog yesterday and hit him in the eye.  He has was definitely hurt bad, so I insisted that Bill call someone - call the village hall.  They patched him through to the officer on duty.  Bill got a call from the cop later who told him that he shouldn't shoot a BB gun in the village limits, but that he probably would do the same thing.
> 
> This whole incident bothered me (by the way, the groundhog left, either went back in the hole or left altogether by the time the cop called so they did nothing).  I feel so bad for this poor thing.  We went out to dinner tonight and were talking about this incident with our friends at the restaurant.  After dinner, we were chatting with a lady at the bar who liked my martini shirt (again another long story LOL).  Her husband walked back to the bar near the end of the story and guess what......
> 
> He was the cop that Bill talked to!!!!!!  Turns out we have a lot in common with them and are considering all getting together for a jam session (all the guys play guitar) and drinking wine all while watch wildlife in our backyard LOL.



Nicole the girls look so cute!
Tell Madi I am glad she had a great first game! 

Tracy as for the groundhog thing I know what you are going through.
We had one up at the cottage that ruined 3 years worth of gardening work.
John brought up the 22 the next time we went up, but by that time the neighbor had taken care of it.
As for phoning the police at least you guys can.
That would not go over so well up here.
The neighbor down the street had a groundhog doing damage and she had the humane society put a trap for it in her backyard.
The next day it caught a skunk! 
She called them to remove it and they wouldn't. 
Needless to say it sat in there staving for 4 days before they came to do something about it.
On the up side it looks like you might have a couple of new friends out of the deal!


----------



## Launchpad11B

tiggerbell said:


> Just sent!    Why can't I do anything like a NORMAL person???



Because you're insane.


----------



## tiggerbell

Good Morning and Happy Easter to you all - 

I'd like to share the CAKE Meg made for today - it was supposed to be an Easter bunny, but it soooo looked like something else, that I convinced her to color it blue!  

I call it Experiment 627!






And, while I'm sharing, I made one of those Art of Disney cross stitches, and I finally ponied up the money to have it framed -


----------



## katscradle

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!
Hope everyone has a great day today. 
Well according to my countdown ticker.....
24 days, 1 hour, 50 minutes till we go to WDW!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> I LOVE my P-38!  Its my absolute fav gun in my arsenal.  I used it for my CCW class and put a six shot pattern up that my instructor couldn't beat.  He was pissed.





OKW Lover said:


> I'm pretty sure we're talking about a different piece of equipment here.





dpuck1998 said:


> Something other than the pistol?  knife perhaps?



It's a little can opener Puck. Used for C-rations or nowadays, tuna or whatever.


----------



## katscradle

tiggerbell said:


> Good Morning and Happy Easter to you all -
> 
> I'd like to share the CAKE Meg made for today - it was supposed to be an Easter bunny, but it soooo looked like something else, that I convinced her to color it blue!
> 
> I call it Experiment 627!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, while I'm sharing, I made one of those Art of Disney cross stitches, and I finally ponied up the money to have it framed -




The cake is cool! 
Love that cross stitch having it framed WOW!
Nice to have, you did a wonderful job.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> It's a little can opener Puck. Used for C-rations or nowadays, tuna or whatever.



I prefer my pistol, I can open any can with it


----------



## ADP

*Happy Easter Everyone! *


----------



## georgemoe

*Happy Easter!*


----------



## aGoofyMom

Madi100 said:


> Madi just had her first soccer game of the outdoor season.  Beautiful day for a soccer game.  They tied 2-2.  Madi even scored a goal.  Here are the girls following the game.  I'm a proud mamma today.



  Way to go!



lttlmc3 said:


> Happy Easter everyone!  I'm on my first day of my seventy something hour week.



HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!

and Happy Public Safety Telecommunicators Week too! 
*insert headset smiley here*


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> i prefer my pistol, i can open any can with it





adp said:


> *happy easter everyone! *





georgemoe said:


> *happy easter!*




*Happy Easter!*


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> Good Morning and Happy Easter to you all -
> 
> I'd like to share the CAKE Meg made for today - it was supposed to be an Easter bunny, but it soooo looked like something else, that I convinced her to color it blue!
> 
> I call it Experiment 627!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, while I'm sharing, I made one of those Art of Disney cross stitches, and I finally ponied up the money to have it framed -



Nice Jaime!!!







Happy Easter


----------



## spaddy

Happy Easter!!

I am still about 15 pages behind.  I went to Charlotte the last couple of days to see a friend that had a baby about 6 weeks ago.  The baby was so cute.  My DS now wants a baby.  Ugh.

We went to Carowinds and got some test rides in before WDW.  I wore my new Crocs and they rubbed a little bit.  If I can't wear those shoes I am sort of in trouble.  Hopefully it will warm up enough here in Pittsburgh that I can wear them the next couple of weeks.  It is current 32 here.  Please come Spring.


----------



## chirurgeon

OKW Lover said:


> I wonder which of the PodCast Cruisers will find themselves on this stage.





Yvet said:


> Maybe that new Swedish singing sensation......



And our Mindy doing the singing??????


----------



## lttlmc3

tiggerbell said:


> Good Morning and Happy Easter to you all -
> 
> I'd like to share the CAKE Meg made for today - it was supposed to be an Easter bunny, but it soooo looked like something else, that I convinced her to color it blue!
> 
> I call it Experiment 627!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, while I'm sharing, I made one of those Art of Disney cross stitches, and I finally ponied up the money to have it framed -



I love these!!


----------



## cocowum

georgemoe said:


> Good morning.
> Alicia do you have one of those coolers? What are the dimensions? Thanks!


I don't have one of those but I do have one with similar dimensions. I asked over on the DCL board and several people responded that they were able to bring the DS coolers with no problem. It was a while ago. Let me see if I can find the thread. 



calypso*a*go-go said:


> Hi Paul!!!
> 
> Alicia and you inspired me -- I just upgraded to a verandah cabin!  I'm in GTY status though, so don't know what number will be assigned yet (but giddy with anticipation...LOL).



  Gotta love that Mil discount!!!!  And remember it was you who began the inspiration. I was in a cat 12 room when this all started. Then you pm'd me about that wonderful discount that would save Paul so much money!  



winotracy said:


> I use a school folder that is made out of some sort of plastic.  I don't worry about it tearing and it has two pouches for tickets and smaller stuff so they don't slide out.


My folder has Zac Efron on it.  I <3 Troy! 



Madi100 said:


> Madi just had her first soccer game of the outdoor season.  Beautiful day for a soccer game.  They tied 2-2.  Madi even scored a goal.  Here are the girls following the game.  I'm a proud mamma today.


Congrats Madi!!!




DisneyKevin said:


> Someone should warn the wildlife that there are people with......guitars.






ADP said:


> We are pretty fortunate.  Fares from Indy to MCO on SW are very reasonable.  Airtran fares are very reasonable as well, but they are not flexible with changes and now they have *the $15 bag fee.*



That fee would *KILL* me!   


kab407 said:


> Wait....is that Beyonce I hear playing??


I wonder what he's going to wear?... 


dpuck1998 said:


> Something other than the pistol?  knife perhaps?


Please don't give Paul any ideas. We have a mole problem in our front yard and I'd hate to come home to see him throwing knives at our moles! 


Launchpad11B said:


> Because you're insane.




Jaime you do realize he could offer you no higher compliment!  After all the love of his life is certifiable!


----------



## tiggerbell

cocowum said:


> Jaime you do realize he could offer you no higher compliment! After all the love of his life is certifiable!


 
I'm so used to hearing it, it didn't even register! 

I proved how nuts I was, because the link Kevin posted was wrong (he typed wdwDinfo) so I had to send it a 2nd time...

The I mistyped the address AGAIN...

So it took 3 tries to send an email I knew was weird to start with!


----------



## tiggerbell

We leave in 2 weeks
I can hardly believe
We leave in 2 weeks
Gotta stay calm and breathe

Said it's in 2 weeks
Now please don't wish me dead
This song is stuck, stuck, stuck 
up inside your head! ​


----------



## DisneyKevin

Jaime....stop sending me photos.

I have them.

In the first photo...you're on the left correct?  (I kill myself)


----------



## lttlmc3

DisneyKevin said:


> Jaime....stop sending me photos.
> 
> I have them.
> 
> In the first photo...you're on the left correct?  (I kill myself)



Be afraid, Kevin...I haven't sent you our photos yet.


----------



## tiggerbell

DisneyKevin said:


> Jaime....stop sending me photos.
> 
> I have them.
> 
> In the first photo...you're on the left correct?  (I kill myself)


 
The resemblance is uncanny, isn't it?


----------



## DisneyKevin

lttlmc3 said:


> Be afraid, Kevin...I haven't sent you our photos yet.


----------



## disneyfan19712006

Happy Easter Everyone.


----------



## maiziezoe

winotracy said:


> Small World story for you all....
> 
> We had a little issue in our yard for the last year or so.  A groundhog has been digging behind our rock wall.  He usually comes around when we are getting ready for vacation, destroying everything with no time for us to try to get rid of him.  I called a professional on Thursday but got his answering machine.  In the meantime, Bill and I have been out in our backyard with a BB gun trying to tick him off enough that he'll go move in somewhere else.
> 
> Long story short (too late!!), Bill shot at the groundhog yesterday and hit him in the eye.  He has was definitely hurt bad, so I insisted that Bill call someone - call the village hall.  They patched him through to the officer on duty.  Bill got a call from the cop later who told him that he shouldn't shoot a BB gun in the village limits, but that he probably would do the same thing.
> 
> This whole incident bothered me (by the way, the groundhog left, either went back in the hole or left altogether by the time the cop called so they did nothing).  I feel so bad for this poor thing.  We went out to dinner tonight and were talking about this incident with our friends at the restaurant.  After dinner, we were chatting with a lady at the bar who liked my martini shirt (again another long story LOL).  Her husband walked back to the bar near the end of the story and guess what......
> 
> He was the cop that Bill talked to!!!!!!  Turns out we have a lot in common with them and are considering all getting together for a jam session (all the guys play guitar) and drinking wine all while watch wildlife in our backyard LOL.



Very small world!!  Sorry about the groundhog problem. I had a raccoon problem a few years ago.Nasty creatures. 



DisneyKevin said:


> Someone should warn the wildlife that there are people with......guitars.



 Funny.



tiggerbell said:


> Good Morning and Happy Easter to you all -
> 
> I'd like to share the CAKE Meg made for today - it was supposed to be an Easter bunny, but it soooo looked like something else, that I convinced her to color it blue!
> 
> I call it Experiment 627!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, while I'm sharing, I made one of those Art of Disney cross stitches, and I finally ponied up the money to have it framed -



I LOVE your cross stitch. Beautiful. How long did that take?

My son liked the picture of your cake!  He said, "look, it's STITCH!"

I'm off to my moms. I hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## wishspirit

Happy Easter Everyone!

I am about 60 pages behind, working is making my spying very lax! I think I may need to recruit more spies....


----------



## spaddy

AskTracy Question

Can you lock your luggage that the porters take?  I have new luggage that has TSA approved locks so this is the first time I have ever considered locking my luggage.  I figure since they are not TSA they don't have the ability to open it.


----------



## stenogoddess

Happy Easter Everyone!




OKW Lover said:


> I wonder which of the PodCast Cruisers will find themselves on this stage.



Kevin? 



tiggerbell said:


> And, while I'm sharing, I made one of those Art of Disney cross stitches, and I finally ponied up the money to have it framed -



This is so great!  Tell me, was it really, really hard?  I've always wanted to do one, but I get overwhelmed just looking at it.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

chirurgeon said:


> And our Mindy doing the singing??????



Y'know, AARON is the voice major.  I say we make a star of him.


----------



## lttlmc3

wow, not a lot of people on this board today.  Everyone is out Easter-in'!


----------



## sandyh67

Just popping in to say happy Easter to my "peeps" 

It has been a crazy busy weekend and I am painfully behind on this board, plus I am about 300+pages into New Moon which I cannot put down- this is really putting a cramp in my dising- but worth it!


----------



## scarlett873

Happy Easter everyone!!

I spent yesterday and this morning at my mom and dad's house. It's always good to get spoiled by mommy and daddy for a little while...

Home now but have to do homework...

Oh...to those doing Flatties...I worked on mine at my mom's...they are FABULOUS!! I'm soooooooo excited about them!! We used her Cricut machine and the Paper Doll Cartridge. They are soooooooooooo cute!! They need a little more work, but they're almost ready for some fun on a boat! 

Alrighty...time to hit the books...i'll check in with ya later!


----------



## winotracy

spaddy said:


> AskTracy Question
> 
> Can you lock your luggage that the porters take?  I have new luggage that has TSA approved locks so this is the first time I have ever considered locking my luggage.  I figure since they are not TSA they don't have the ability to open it.



I'm not sure about this.  There are no signs or instructions about locks on your luggage, but I imagine if they need to get in and can't, they will break the lock.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Victoria Falls. It won't be long until we are sitting here relaxing with a drink! I love AKL!  So whose going to join us?


----------



## DVCsince02

Happy Easter everyone!

I am exhausted!  Between all the shopping and running I have done in the past 2 days, enjoying today with the kids, and making brunch this morning for my parents and grandmother, I am wiped out.

Anyone know a cruise I can go on?


----------



## wishspirit

scarlett873 said:


> Happy Easter everyone!!
> 
> I spent yesterday and this morning at my mom and dad's house. It's always good to get spoiled by mommy and daddy for a little while...
> 
> Home now but have to do homework...
> 
> Oh...to those doing Flatties...I worked on mine at my mom's...they are FABULOUS!! I'm soooooooo excited about them!! We used her Cricut machine and the Paper Doll Cartridge. They are soooooooooooo cute!! They need a little more work, but they're almost ready for some fun on a boat!
> 
> Alrighty...time to hit the books...i'll check in with ya later!



Have you been taking taunting lessons from Kevin and Pete???


----------



## firsttimemom

HAPPY EASTER, PEEPS!

We just got back from MIL's. It was chilly and a bit rainy yesterday but fortunately cleared up just in time for the bunny to hide eggs this AM. Kids had a great time and the dogs didn't throw up in the car- a good time was had by one and all. I spent the 2 hr drive back making my to-do and to-pack lists.   I have way too much still to do!

I'm waaaaay behind on the boards- hoping to catch up later tonight.


----------



## lttlmc3

Launchpad11B said:


> Victoria Falls. It won't be long until we are sitting here relaxing with a drink! I love AKL!  So whose going to join us?



We are staying there the 7th-9th.  Are you guys going to be there??


----------



## Launchpad11B

We will be there post cruise.


----------



## OKW Lover

Launchpad11B said:


> Victoria Falls. It won't be long until we are sitting here relaxing with a drink! I love AKL!  So whose going to join us?



Reminds me of somebody that I used to know - she fell too.


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> Victoria Falls. It won't be long until we are sitting here relaxing with a drink! I love AKL!  So whose going to join us?


I'm in.  10:00PM Thursday night after the cruise.


----------



## tiggerbell

maiziezoe said:


> LOVE your cross stitch. Beautiful. How long did that take?
> 
> My son liked the picture of your cake! He said, "look, it's STITCH!"
> 
> I'm off to my moms. I hope everyone has a wonderful day!


 
Thank you - I worked on it for at least an hour a day for 10 months.  I'm very "hobby" oriented though - there's always at least 1 project going.  I also have 2 or 3 books going at a time... Have I mentioned how much I love being single again? 



stenogoddess said:


> This is so great! Tell me, was it really, really hard? I've always wanted to do one, but I get overwhelmed just looking at it.


 
Thank you - It was a lot of work, that's why I had to spend $$$ to get it framed - no way was it sitting, unappreciated, in a closet somewhere!  It's up on my living room wall next to the tv, so I can see it all the time.  But I love to cross stitch and crochet, so there's always a project in my hands anyway!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Victoria Falls. It won't be long until we are sitting here relaxing with a drink! I love AKL!  So whose going to join us?



I'll be there...save me a seat for after I put the kiddos to sleep!


----------



## exwdwcm

cocowum said:


> Good Morning all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey George,
> 
> A while ago, I asked over on the DCL board about this and several people responded that they were able to board with the Disney Shopping cooler. HTH.


great to know, i am going to plan on bringing mine then. 


katscradle said:


> Well I am off for my very busy day.
> First to get my stitches out.
> Go figure I am more nervous about this than I was him cutting me and putting the stitches in.


hope the stitches out went okay? 



Madi100 said:


> Madi just had her first soccer game of the outdoor season. Beautiful day for a soccer game. They tied 2-2. Madi even scored a goal. Here are the girls following the game. I'm a proud mamma today.


yeah for scoring- looks like a beautiful day for soccer!  i used to play up until before i got pregnant!  

Paul- good luck on the promotion and love the Vic Falls pic- we will be there the friday before the cruise, having drinks and dinner at Boma!

Jaime- the cake is so cute! tell Meg great job on Stitch, err, i mean the Easter bunny!  and the cross stitch is beautiful too. 

Mom is home!  she went home on Saturday.   Doc confirmed the tumor was benign.   Her thyroid was really off whack though, probably why she is so tired.  her vision is still messed up, she said she feels like she is squinting even when she is not, that she can barely see.  Will just take time- i hope it is mostly healed before the cruise.  She is still sleeping quite a bit and she is very sassy/feisty!  She's given a few of us the finger!   and made some pretty funny jokes!  doc said her personality could be a bit different for a while, since they messed with her front lobe that controls personality.   We enjoyed a nice Easter dinner, but she was in bed before we started.  

Happy Easter all!!!!!


----------



## aaronmckie

Launchpad11B said:


> Victoria Falls. It won't be long until we are sitting here relaxing with a drink! I love AKL!  So whose going to join us?



We'll be there Monday the 18th 
I loooooove Boma


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> Victoria Falls. It won't be long until we are sitting here relaxing with a drink! I love AKL!  So whose going to join us?



I'll be there!!!


----------



## dzneygirl

Happy Easter fellow DISers!  Hope eveyone enjoyed the day and found lot of eggs!

I pulled out my large Disney suitcase today and found stuff from our vaction to Rome & Paris we took last year, LOL!  It feels so WONDERful to pack that suitcase again! 

So far I've packed DH's swim trunks, his tropical shirts that he'll wear to dinner, my swim shoes, bathing suits, and our beach towels.  So much more to pack.

I also seriously need to get started on our door magnents.  I haven't even begun  !

Oh yea, flatties - what are those? Am I suppose to do one too?


----------



## safetymom

Could someone sing Feelings for me on the cruise????


----------



## DVCsince02

Twigirls/Twiguys..... lookey what I found on the DCL picture of the day thread.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31292640&postcount=3373


----------



## dzneygirl

DVCsince02 said:


> Twigirls/Twiguys..... lookey what I found on the DCL picture of the day thread.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31292640&postcount=3373



I love it!  Thanks for posting Jen!


----------



## maiziezoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Twigirls/Twiguys..... lookey what I found on the DCL picture of the day thread.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31292640&postcount=3373



That is awesome!!


----------



## dpuck1998




----------



## dpuck1998

Booked my hotel for the night before we fly out.  This is usually one of the last things I do, since prices tend to come down the closer to the date.  We always stay at the Westin in the Detroit airport and get free parking and it is just a neat way to start off the trip!   25 days till I fly out!


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> Twigirls/Twiguys..... lookey what I found on the DCL picture of the day thread.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31292640&postcount=3373



Love that photo and it has nothing to do with Twilight.  I just love the photo.



I can't seem to multiquote anymore.  Everytime I click on the multiquote it just brings me into the message.  Is that a setting?


----------



## katscradle

exwdwcm said:


> great to know, i am going to plan on bringing mine then.
> hope the stitches out went okay?
> 
> yeah for scoring- looks like a beautiful day for soccer!  i used to play up until before i got pregnant!
> 
> Paul- good luck on the promotion and love the Vic Falls pic- we will be there the friday before the cruise, having drinks and dinner at Boma!
> 
> Jaime- the cake is so cute! tell Meg great job on Stitch, err, i mean the Easter bunny!  and the cross stitch is beautiful too.
> 
> Mom is home!  she went home on Saturday.   Doc confirmed the tumor was benign.   Her thyroid was really off whack though, probably why she is so tired.  her vision is still messed up, she said she feels like she is squinting even when she is not, that she can barely see.  Will just take time- i hope it is mostly healed before the cruise.  She is still sleeping quite a bit and she is very sassy/feisty!  She's given a few of us the finger!   and made some pretty funny jokes!  doc said her personality could be a bit different for a while, since they messed with her front lobe that controls personality.   We enjoyed a nice Easter dinner, but she was in bed before we started.
> 
> Happy Easter all!!!!!



Getting the stiches out was a breeze, but I keeping feeling my ear where I lost that bit of cartilage that they had to take out. 
However it is not very noticable, but is is inside my ear, don't imagine many people will be looking there.
I am so glad your mom is doing good, as for the sassy part well that should mean that she is recovering quite well.
If her personality is different and she's telling funny jokes well she will fit right in on the cruise.


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> Booked my hotel for the night before we fly out.  This is usually one of the last things I do, since prices tend to come down the closer to the date.  We always stay at the Westin in the Detroit airport and get free parking and it is just a neat way to start off the trip!   25 days till I fly out!


We do this sometimes too Puck; especially when we have an early flight the next day.  It's a little extra money, but it's soooooo convenient, and as you said a good way to start off the trip.


----------



## Madi100

DisneyKevin said:


> Dont forget to send us your Mom photos before April 15th
> 
> Podcast@wdwdinfo.com



Just sent mine tonight.  If I had been thinking, I would have put my mother in the picture with me.


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> Booked my hotel for the night before we fly out.  This is usually one of the last things I do, since prices tend to come down the closer to the date.  We always stay at the Westin in the Detroit airport and get free parking and it is just a neat way to start off the trip!   25 days till I fly out!



We decided to drive to the airport morning of this year.  I LOVE being in Moline and just having to take a shuttle, but James wants to stay here.  It's only 35 minutes.  But, still it's nice to be there.


----------



## scarlett873

Hello!

DH and I just got back from the movies...we went to see Observe and Report. Pretty silly, but had an unexpected ending...definitely not a kid's movie though! Don't even know what it's rated, but there's a LOT of swearing in it. And there's a scene with guns...it made me think of our boys here...

The best part of the movie? There's a character named Brandi! Well...they spell it wrong...but there's NEVER a character with my name!! It was kinda funny hearing my name all throughout the movie...

I'm off to bed kids. Taking my niece and nephew to the Children's Museum tomorrow.


----------



## Tonya2426

Had a bad dream last night!!!  I can't remember all the details but I was on the ship and was busy doing something and I missed the Sail Away Party!!!!


----------



## aspen37

tiggerbell said:


> Good Morning and Happy Easter to you all -
> 
> I'd like to share the CAKE Meg made for today - it was supposed to be an Easter bunny, but it soooo looked like something else, that I convinced her to color it blue!
> 
> I call it Experiment 627!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, while I'm sharing, I made one of those Art of Disney cross stitches, and I finally ponied up the money to have it framed -



Great cake of Stitch/Bunny!

Wow the cross stitch is amazing! 




katscradle said:


> HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!
> Hope everyone has a great day today.
> Well according to my countdown ticker.....
> 24 days, 1 hour, 50 minutes till we go to WDW!!





ADP said:


> *Happy Easter Everyone! *





georgemoe said:


> *Happy Easter!*



Happy late Easter everyone! 
I slept most of the last two days. I feel so much better. 
My ears still get plugged up  and my nose is still stuffed up, but I feel pretty normal. All that sleep is what I needed.




Madi100 said:


> Madi just had her first soccer game of the outdoor season.  Beautiful day for a soccer game.  They tied 2-2.  Madi even scored a goal.  Here are the girls following the game.  I'm a proud mamma today.



Good job Madi! 



exwdwcm said:


> great to know, i am going to plan on bringing mine then.
> hope the stitches out went okay?
> 
> yeah for scoring- looks like a beautiful day for soccer!  i used to play up until before i got pregnant!
> 
> Paul- good luck on the promotion and love the Vic Falls pic- we will be there the friday before the cruise, having drinks and dinner at Boma!
> 
> Jaime- the cake is so cute! tell Meg great job on Stitch, err, i mean the Easter bunny!  and the cross stitch is beautiful too.
> 
> Mom is home!  she went home on Saturday.   Doc confirmed the tumor was benign.   Her thyroid was really off whack though, probably why she is so tired.  her vision is still messed up, she said she feels like she is squinting even when she is not, that she can barely see.  Will just take time- i hope it is mostly healed before the cruise.  She is still sleeping quite a bit and she is very sassy/feisty!  She's given a few of us the finger!   and made some pretty funny jokes!  doc said her personality could be a bit different for a while, since they messed with her front lobe that controls personality.   We enjoyed a nice Easter dinner, but she was in bed before we started.
> 
> Happy Easter all!!!!!



I am so glad your mom is home and doing so good! 
I was   when you said she gave some of you the finger. 
I hope her vision gets better before the cruise.
I will keep her and your family in my thoughts.



safetymom said:


> Could someone sing Feelings for me on the cruise????








katscradle said:


> Getting the stiches out was a breeze, but I keeping feeling my ear where I lost that bit of cartilage that they had to take out.
> However it is not very noticable, but is is inside my ear, don't imagine many people will be looking there.
> I am so glad your mom is doing good, as for the sassy part well that should mean that she is recovering quite well.
> If her personality is different and she's telling funny jokes well she will fit right in on the cruise.



Hi Kath,
I'm happy to hear that the stitch's had come out OK.
Does your ear still itch?




I wanted to say welcome  to Michael and Carol.


----------



## katscradle

dpuck1998 said:


> Booked my hotel for the night before we fly out.  This is usually one of the last things I do, since prices tend to come down the closer to the date.  We always stay at the Westin in the Detroit airport and get free parking and it is just a neat way to start off the trip!   25 days till I fly out!




Thanks for reminding me I have to book ours.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Hi Kath,
> I'm happy to hear that the stitch's had come out OK.
> Does your ear still itch.



The ear was really itchy before I got the stitches out, but not too much now.
Hopefully you are feeling better now. Your body probably needed the rest.


----------



## lttlmc3

DVCsince02 said:


> Twigirls/Twiguys..... lookey what I found on the DCL picture of the day thread.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31292640&postcount=3373



ARG!  I just can't get away from it!!


----------



## scarlett873

Just a quick drive by posting this morning...we'll be out most of the day with my niece and nephew. 

Hope you all have a good day!!


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> Just a quick drive by posting this morning...we'll be out most of the day with my niece and nephew.
> 
> Hope you all have a good day!!



Have fun!  Going to the Childrens Museum today?  You guys have one of the nicest ones in the country.


----------



## jeanigor

Good Morning Everyone! Hoppy belated Easter!



kimisabella said:


> Thanks George - I am just going to wear my sunglasses any time I go outside for the next week or so.



You wear your sunglasses at night
So you can, so you can
Keep track of the visions in your eyes.



exwdwcm said:


> speaking of mom- good news, she goes home tomorrow!  they took out her final drainage tube from her head today.   they have had her up and walking a bit, but she was still sleeping almost all the time.  turns out her thyroid was way down, so they upped her meds and hopefully tomorrow she gets some more energy.   we are just happy to have her home for Easter.   we plan to just plant her on the couch and do everything for her!  we can't wait to have her home.   Her head is looking better, still quite a huge wound, ear to ear all across head.  hopefully the hair grows in quickly.  we plan to go find some pretty scarves or something for her for the cruise and until it does grow back!
> 
> QUESTION- so i haven't measured the cooler from disney shopping- does it fit within the specs they give to bring on board?
> 
> Poor DS fell today on the sidewalk- (yeah, there was a step there!) and looks like he went 10 rounds and lost.  poor kid!  i guess it is the first of many.



Glad your mom is back at home and starting to mend. Give her a high five when she wakes up for me. And BTW, if she gives me the finger, I'll give it right back with a raspberry.  



cocowum said:


> Good Morning all.
> Hey George,
> 
> A while ago, I asked over on the DCL board about this and several people responded  that they were able to board with the Disney Shopping cooler. HTH.



I hope it will be acceptable. I was planning on using mine in that fashion.



calypso*a*go-go said:


> Hi Paul!!!
> 
> Alicia and you inspired me -- I just upgraded to a verandah cabin!  I'm in GTY status though, so don't know what number will be assigned yet (but giddy with anticipation...LOL).



Congrats on the upgrade Lisa!



DVCsince02 said:


> Twigirls/Twiguys..... lookey what I found on the DCL picture of the day thread.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31292640&postcount=3373



Who'da thunk???


Oh and there was soooo much gun posting over the weekend and no talk of Twilight, so I would like to call a foul on Don for the tank pic above....


----------



## jeanigor

*27 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and Some Buffoonery on Buses!*
*26 Days Until 6 DISers get Muddy for Give Kids the World!*

Ye-haw! Is it Wednesday yet?


----------



## DVCsince02

I need a mental health day.  Anyone want to come watch the kids for me?


----------



## aGoofyMom

exwdwcm said:


> Mom is home!  she went home on Saturday.   Doc confirmed the tumor was benign.   Her thyroid was really off whack though, probably why she is so tired.  her vision is still messed up, she said she feels like she is squinting even when she is not, that she can barely see.  Will just take time- i hope it is mostly healed before the cruise.  She is still sleeping quite a bit and she is very sassy/feisty!  She's given a few of us the finger!   and made some pretty funny jokes!  doc said her personality could be a bit different for a while, since they messed with her front lobe that controls personality.   We enjoyed a nice Easter dinner, but she was in bed before we started.
> 
> Happy Easter all!!!!!



  glad she is doing well.



dzneygirl said:


> Happy Easter fellow DISers!  Hope eveyone enjoyed the day and found lot of eggs!
> 
> I pulled out my large Disney suitcase today and found stuff from our vaction to Rome & Paris we took last year, LOL!  It feels so WONDERful to pack that suitcase again!
> 
> So far I've packed DH's swim trunks, his tropical shirts that he'll wear to dinner, my swim shoes, bathing suits, and our beach towels.  So much more to pack.
> 
> I also seriously need to get started on our door magnents.  I haven't even begun  !
> 
> Oh yea, flatties - what are those? Am I suppose to do one too?



Magnets are kind of started, but I haven't even dragged out the suitcases.  My vacation from work starts almost a full week before we leave...I figure I will have time.



DVCsince02 said:


> Twigirls/Twiguys..... lookey what I found on the DCL picture of the day thread.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31292640&postcount=3373







dpuck1998 said:


> Booked my hotel for the night before we fly out.  This is usually one of the last things I do, since prices tend to come down the closer to the date.  We always stay at the Westin in the Detroit airport and get free parking and it is just a neat way to start off the trip!   25 days till I fly out!



Got ours booked this weekend too.   Our flight leaves WAY too early to consider crossing the border that morning. 



katscradle said:


> Getting the stiches out was a breeze, but I keeping feeling my ear where I lost that bit of cartilage that they had to take out.
> However it is not very noticable, but is is inside my ear, don't imagine many people will be looking there.
> I am so glad your mom is doing good, as for the sassy part well that should mean that she is recovering quite well.
> If her personality is different and she's telling funny jokes well she will fit right in on the cruise.



 I hate getting stitches out!


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> I need a mental health day.  Anyone want to come watch the kids for me?



I would if I lived closer.  I am already watching at extra 4 year old today.  After you have two 4 year olds it doesn't matter after that.


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> I need a mental health day.  Anyone want to come watch the kids for me?



Me too!  I didn't sleep well.  DD woke up in the middle of the night, and I couldn't get back to sleep.


----------



## Madi100

Good morning everyone!  I think today I will finish my FE tags.  Last night we traded in Madi's DS for a DSi.  Emilie didn't trade hers when we bought it, so last night they let us trade it for store credit.  She bought Dance, Dance Revolution for the Wii.  It is the Disney version.  Pretty fun game!


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> Good morning everyone!  I think today I will finish my FE tags.  Last night we traded in Madi's DS for a DSi.  Emilie didn't trade hers when we bought it, so last night they let us trade it for store credit.  She bought Dance, Dance Revolution for the Wii.  It is the Disney version.  Pretty fun game!



We were going to buy that on Saturday...but decided to wait until later this week. Target had one with two dance pads. So does Amazon.


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> We were going to buy that on Saturday...but decided to wait until later this week. Target had one with two dance pads. So does Amazon.




$70 for two mats and the game at Video Games, Etc.  I'm not sure if you can buy it any other way.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Morning everyone!


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> $70 for two mats and the game at Video Games, Etc.  I'm not sure if you can buy it any other way.



I've also seen it with one pad....which is useless to us (and I would think most families)


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Good morning everyone!  I think today I will finish my FE tags.  Last night we traded in Madi's DS for a DSi.  Emilie didn't trade hers when we bought it, so last night they let us trade it for store credit.  She bought Dance, Dance Revolution for the Wii.  It is the Disney version.  Pretty fun game!




The boys got this for Easter!
DS5 is loving it, DS11 likes it but isn't over the top with it.
However I did not know how much room you would need to play these side by side.
Note to self:
Next house we buy make sure it has a really big room for the couch, TV, Wii,
Guitar Hero, Rockband, & Disney dance dance revelution.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> $70 for two mats and the game at Video Games, Etc.  I'm not sure if you can buy it any other way.



The exact same package up here was $85.00 Can.
The guy said the new one that they are putting out only comes with one dance pad. I got the last one they had with the two pads.


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> Good morning everyone!  I think today I will finish my FE tags.  Last night we traded in Madi's DS for a DSi.  Emilie didn't trade hers when we bought it, so last night they let us trade it for store credit.  She bought Dance, Dance Revolution for the Wii.  It is the Disney version.  Pretty fun game!



What does the DSi have that the DS doesn't? My kids got Phineas and Ferb and Mysims Animals DS games for easter.


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> Just a quick drive by posting this morning...we'll be out most of the day with my niece and nephew.
> 
> Hope you all have a good day!!


Have a good time Brandie!  



jeanigor said:


> *27 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and Some Buffoonery on Buses!*
> *26 Days Until 6 DISers get Muddy for Give Kids the World!*
> 
> Ye-haw! Is it Wednesday yet?


Woo!  I'm getting terribly excited!  



dpuck1998 said:


> Have fun!  Going to the Childrens Museum today?  You guys have one of the nicest ones in the country.


Have fun Puck!  Our childrens museum is very nice.  DD has outgrown it a bit so we don't go as often as we used to.


----------



## shellyminnie

Good morning!!

I'm off to take an anatomy test!!!

Pray for me!!!


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I'm off to take an anatomy test!!!
> 
> Pray for me!!!



You'll do fine...after all, you did retype all those notes.


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I'm off to take an anatomy test!!!
> 
> Pray for me!!!



Good luck Shelly, I am sure you will do great. 
Here's a little pixie dust just for added measure.


----------



## tickledtink33

shellyminnie said:


> good morning!!
> 
> I'm off to take an anatomy test!!!
> 
> Pray for me!!!



good luck shelly!


----------



## tickledtink33

Good Morning

Hope everyone had a great Easter.


----------



## Yvet

shellyminnie said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I'm off to take an anatomy test!!!
> 
> Pray for me!!!



I'm sure you'll be great and just pass this test.




tickledtink33 said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Easter.



Good morning also and Easter is still not over here.
We have 2 Easter days in The Netherlands....


----------



## firsttimemom

shellyminnie said:


> good morning!!
> 
> I'm off to take an anatomy test!!!
> 
> Pray for me!!!





good luck!!!


----------



## ADP

shellyminnie said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I'm off to take an anatomy test!!!
> 
> Pray for me!!!


Break a leg.   



That's only in theater.  *Good Luck!  *


----------



## dzneygirl

Morning!


----------



## ADP

dzneygirl said:


> Morning!


 Hi Michelle!


----------



## kab407

shellyminnie said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I'm off to take an anatomy test!!!
> 
> Pray for me!!!



Good Luck Shelly!


----------



## kab407

Morning all!

Man did Monday roll around fast!

I had Easter Dinner at my Mom's yesterday.  Part of the time was spent helping her pre-pack!  Or rather trying to talk her out of bringing so much.


----------



## firsttimemom

My SWA flight to Orlando went down again. Yesterday there were only 2 seats available at the $49 fare but this morning I was able to get 4.  WOO HOO!  It only saved $20, but I figure it's good for a cocktail or three.


----------



## aGoofyMom

shellyminnie said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I'm off to take an anatomy test!!!
> 
> Pray for me!!!





Yvet said:


> I'm sure you'll be great and just pass this test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning also and Easter is still not over here.
> We have 2 Easter days in The Netherlands....



I work for the Government - they are still celebrating Easter too...being at work when most of the office is closed is kind of like the first time your Mom went to the store and left you at home...looking around to see what trouble I can stir up!


----------



## dzneygirl

firsttimemom said:


> My SWA flight to Orlando went down again. Yesterday there were only 2 seats available at the $49 fare but this morning I was able to get 4.  WOO HOO!  It only saved $20, but I figure it's good for a cocktail or three.



That's awesome Liz!


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> I've also seen it with one pad....which is useless to us (and I would think most families)



I would agree.  It's fun to play together.  I might play it by myself, though.  I think it would be a good work-out.



firsttimemom said:


> What does the DSi have that the DS doesn't? My kids got Phineas and Ferb and Mysims Animals DS games for easter.



For one it has a camera.  You can take pictures of yourself or of others.  It has two camera lens. Then you can do different things with the pictures like distort them, add onto them, etc.  There is even an activity to see how much you resemble someone else.  Madi and I did it - it said we aren't related.  It told her that James and her are siblings.  It also can play music and you can record voices and then distort them.  You can play them slower, faster, higher, lower, and backwards.  And, you can get online with it.  It has a browser and you can buy games online.  There aren't many games right now, but I bet that will change.  It comes with 1000 points.  At first I was thinking it was not worth it at all.  But, now that we own them, I'm convinced they are worth it.  Downside, no GBA games will play on it and they can't play Guitar Hero for the DS on it.  Those games all got sold last night.


shellyminnie said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I'm off to take an anatomy test!!!
> 
> Pray for me!!!




Good luck!



firsttimemom said:


> My SWA flight to Orlando went down again. Yesterday there were only 2 seats available at the $49 fare but this morning I was able to get 4.  WOO HOO!  It only saved $20, but I figure it's good for a cocktail or three.



Way to Go!!!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Soooo..... What are all the cool kids up to today?!?


----------



## jeanigor

*Question:*

How does Dramamine compare to Bonine? I was only able to find Dramamine at Meijer and Target. I couldn't find anyone around to ask if they carried Bonine at either store.

*Passport Update*
I got my passport on Wednesday, via priority mail.
I got my passport card on Thursday, via standard mail.
I got all my documentation on Friday, via standard mail.


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> Soooo..... What are all the cool kids up to today?!?



Morning Lori! Working here. Both on work stuff and cruise stuff. And trying to avoid eating any more chocolate and/or sugar. And 'Shakin' My Tailfeather' with the Cheetah Girls on DIS Radio.

What are you up to?


----------



## kab407

TheBeadPirate said:


> Soooo..... What are all the cool kids up to today?!?



working for a livin

Actually, it is quiet in here today.  I am getting a lot done.


----------



## Madi100

TheBeadPirate said:


> Soooo..... What are all the cool kids up to today?!?



Well, I get to be baby-sitting shortly for my friend's DD.  She is a month old.


----------



## wishspirit

DVCsince02 said:


> I need a mental health day.  Anyone want to come watch the kids for me?



If you pay for the airfare, sure! 



Yvet said:


> Good morning also and Easter is still not over here.
> We have 2 Easter days in The Netherlands....



So do we, Easter Monday is also a Bank Holiday here.
I am babysitting tonight, so no mass posting please! It makes it harder to spy!


----------



## exwdwcm

katscradle said:


> Getting the stiches out was a breeze, but I keeping feeling my ear where I lost that bit of cartilage that they had to take out.
> However it is not very noticable, but is is inside my ear, don't imagine many people will be looking there.
> I am so glad your mom is doing good, as for the sassy part well that should mean that she is recovering quite well.
> If her personality is different and she's telling funny jokes well she will fit right in on the cruise.


lol- she might just flip you off!  maybe we can all use that excuse right?  glad the ear is better!



shellyminnie said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I'm off to take an anatomy test!!!
> 
> Pray for me!!!


Good luck Shelly!



Yvet said:


> I'm sure you'll be great and just pass this test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning also and Easter is still not over here.
> We have 2 Easter days in The Netherlands....


Hi Yvet!  i never got to say Welcome to Emiel.   can't wait to meet you guys.  



dzneygirl said:


> Morning!


Morning Michelle! I love your Paris pic in your sig!

So QUESTION----
If we do the guided Discover Atlantis Tour- do you know what time it leaves and how long it takes?   We planned to do that and also the martini tasting at 2:15, wasn't sure if we would have a time conflict trying to do both.  Also, if we need a wheelchair for mom- can the tour provide one?


----------



## guynwdm

Home from the dentist after getting the wisdom teeth pulled.  Packing the cheeks in ice and just taking it easy.  They were able to get them pulled in less than an hour and all of them came out easily without needing to cut them out or needing any stitches.  Just need to avoid the dry socket issues for a few days and I will be home free.  I want to be able to enjoy all the good food on the ship!!  

Of course right now I would like to feel my lips and tongue....  or maybe not


Rob


----------



## jeanigor

guynwdm said:


> Home from the dentist after getting the wisdom teeth pulled.  Packing the cheeks in ice and just taking it easy.  They were able to get them pulled in less than an hour and all of them came out easily without needing to cut them out or needing any stitches.  Just need to avoid the dry socket issues for a few days and I will be home free.  I want to be able to enjoy all the good food on the ship!!
> 
> Of course right now I would like to feel my lips and tongue....  or maybe not
> 
> 
> Rob



Glad to hear that the extractions went well. Please do be careful about not feeling your lips and tongue though. I had some work done and went out to lunch with a friend afterward and ended up chewing my lips instead of the food.


----------



## MenashaCorp

....and caught up from the weekend... *phew*



georgemoe said:


> Hi Donna. You're welcome! Another Pythoner!


 
*Wensleydale!!*



kab407 said:


> Congrats Andrea! I wish I was a LASIK candidate. My vision is too far gone for it to be of any value.


 
*NOTE TO SELF:*
*USE BIG FONT FOR KATHY!*




DisneyKevin said:


> The Klose / Magi family has received their cruise docs.
> 
> We're official.


 


jeanigor said:


> *Passport Update*
> I got my passport on Wednesday, via priority mail.
> I got my passport card on Thursday, via standard mail.
> I got all my documentation on Friday, via standard mail.


 
Hmm... No documents yet... Filled out online check-in, and I heard some guys on a podcast tell me they weren't absolutely _necessary...._I guess I'll choose not to worry.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wonder where everyone is looking up status?  Can't find it on DCL website....



shellyminnie said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I'm off to take an anatomy test!!!
> 
> Pray for me!!!


 
Good Luck Shelly!!!


----------



## winotracy

exwdwcm said:


> lol- she might just flip you off!  maybe we can all use that excuse right?  glad the ear is better!
> 
> Good luck Shelly!
> 
> Hi Yvet!  i never got to say Welcome to Emiel.   can't wait to meet you guys.
> 
> Morning Michelle! I love your Paris pic in your sig!
> 
> So QUESTION----
> If we do the guided Discover Atlantis Tour- do you know what time it leaves and how long it takes?   We planned to do that and also the martini tasting at 2:15, wasn't sure if we would have a time conflict trying to do both.  Also, if we need a wheelchair for mom- can the tour provide one?



You will have to check your reservation on Disney's site for the time that you signed up for.  They say that it is a 2-4 hour excursion and it looks like you can go back when you want.  Here is what it says on Disney's site:  Wheelchairs need to be standard size and collapsible; no electric wheelchairs permitted. Guests must be able to board and debark the bus or mini-van on their own. 

Which reminds me, you cannot rent a wheelchair through Disney Cruise Lines.  They have a few wheelchairs onboard but they are not for all the time use onboard, they are for emergencies.  If you need to rent a wheelchair, it is recommended that you do so in advance.  Disney recommends Brevard Medical who can have the wheelchair waiting for her.  There are special wheelchairs available on Castaway Cay on a first come/first served basis.  They can negotiate through the sandy terrain of the island.


----------



## jeanigor

MenashaCorp said:


> Hmm... No documents yet... Filled out online check-in, and I heard some guys on a podcast tell me they weren't absolutely _necessary...._I guess I'll choose not to worry....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder where everyone is looking up status?  Can't find it on DCL website....



Its through UPS. Check the second post of this thread and see Tracy's instructions.


----------



## Dodie

And J-Kim swoops in for a multi-quote quick hit!

 Hi everyone. Crazy day (week?) here at work. Just a quick drop in to say hello!

Edited to add: BIG FONT FOR DODIE (AND KEVIN AND YVET) TOO!


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> *Question:*
> 
> How does Dramamine compare to Bonine? I was only able to find Dramamine at Meijer and Target. I couldn't find anyone around to ask if they carried Bonine at either store.
> 
> *Passport Update*
> I got my passport on Wednesday, via priority mail.
> I got my passport card on Thursday, via standard mail.
> I got all my documentation on Friday, via standard mail.



They were out of Bonine at our local Meijer also.  I'll just wait till they get more.  I find that Bonine is less drowsy and doesn't have the same side effects at Dramamine.  Just my experience, I used it because others reported the same thing on the cruise board when we were cruising for the first time.


----------



## Madi100

Phew!  I'm done baby-sitting.  Poor little baby has some gas issues.  She cried the entire hour that she was here.  Makes me a little glad that my kids are 8 and 11.


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> They were out of Bonine at our local Meijer also.  I'll just wait till they get more.  I find that Bonine is less drowsy and doesn't have the same side effects at Dramamine.  Just my experience, I used it because others reported the same thing on the cruise board when we were cruising for the first time.



Thanks, Don. I will wait and get some Bonine at Walgreens or wait to see if they restock it soon at Meijer.



Madi100 said:


> Phew!  I'm done baby-sitting.  Poor little baby has some gas issues.  She cried the entire hour that she was here.  Makes me a little glad that my kids are 8 and 11.



Do you have a problem with people with gas issues?


----------



## Dodie

dpuck1998 said:


> They were out of Bonine at our local Meijer also.  I'll just wait till they get more.  I find that Bonine is less drowsy and doesn't have the same side effects at Dramamine.  Just my experience, I used it because others reported the same thing on the cruise board when we were cruising for the first time.



I agree totally, having used both!  Check at an actual drugstore like CVS or Walgreens. They may be more likely to carry it.


----------



## maiziezoe

jeanigor said:


> *Question:*
> 
> How does Dramamine compare to Bonine? I was only able to find Dramamine at Meijer and Target. I couldn't find anyone around to ask if they carried Bonine at either store.
> 
> *Passport Update*
> I got my passport on Wednesday, via priority mail.
> I got my passport card on Thursday, via standard mail.
> I got all my documentation on Friday, via standard mail.



Yesterday at Target, I bought 2 boxes of Bonine, a container of Dramamine and a vile of something you put behind your ear. My DD-2 and I have serious motion sickness problems and I want to be totally covered.  

I still have not received our passports and I am starting to freak a little. I'm nervous that if there is a problem, we won't get them done in time or we will have to go to Chicago to get them. We did that last year when my DH needed his passport in a hurry... ugh... that building is a petri dish of germs. 



guynwdm said:


> Home from the dentist after getting the wisdom teeth pulled.  Packing the cheeks in ice and just taking it easy.  They were able to get them pulled in less than an hour and all of them came out easily without needing to cut them out or needing any stitches.  Just need to avoid the dry socket issues for a few days and I will be home free.  I want to be able to enjoy all the good food on the ship!!
> 
> Of course right now I would like to feel my lips and tongue....  or maybe not
> 
> 
> Rob



Glad everything went well!!


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> Do you have a problem with people with gas issues?



No, I'm fine with it, unless I have to smell it 

I had such good babies, and other than having a 2 1/2 pound baby, mine were a piece of cake. This baby ALWAYS has issues.


----------



## lttlmc3

Ugh, I don't even want to think about my passport.  I'm so worried it won't get here on time.  Is there anyway you can track it?


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> NOTE TO SELF:[/B]
> *USE BIG FONT FOR KATHY!*
> :



You know Jason, we are just a few short weeks away from finally meeting...face-to-face.........I'm just sayin'..


:


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> You know Jason, we are just a few short weeks away from finally meeting...face-to-face.........I'm just sayin'..
> 
> 
> :



Uh-oh....this could be a Cougar fight.....


----------



## firsttimemom

guynwdm said:


> Home from the dentist after getting the wisdom teeth pulled.  Packing the cheeks in ice and just taking it easy.  They were able to get them pulled in less than an hour and all of them came out easily without needing to cut them out or needing any stitches.  Just need to avoid the dry socket issues for a few days and I will be home free.  I want to be able to enjoy all the good food on the ship!!
> 
> Of course right now I would like to feel my lips and tongue....  or maybe not
> 
> 
> Rob



I hope you're recovery is quick and as painless as possible. 
Mine were so impacted I had to have them removed in the hospital under general anesthesia and then I got an infection. Blech.

It sounds though like you're well on your way to crunchy foods again!


----------



## firsttimemom

maiziezoe said:


> Yesterday at Target, I bought 2 boxes of Bonine, a container of Dramamine and a vile of something you put behind your ear. My DD-2 and I have serious motion sickness problems and I want to be totally covered.



My DD has used dramamine since she was 3 or 4. FWIW- she gets car sick easily in a car (anyone want to sit next to her on the bus?  ) but the cruises we've been on have never bothered her. I hope yours is the same.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> The ear was really itchy before I got the stitches out, but not too much now.
> Hopefully you are feeling better now. Your body probably needed the rest.



Great to hear your ear is doing good.

I feel so much better today. My nose is still stuffed up but that is about it.



scarlett873 said:


> Just a quick drive by posting this morning...we'll be out most of the day with my niece and nephew.
> 
> Hope you all have a good day!!





dpuck1998 said:


> Have fun!  Going to the Childrens Museum today?  You guys have one of the nicest ones in the country.




Have fun today you guy's.




Mary Jo said:


> Morning everyone!



Hi Mary Jo!




shellyminnie said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I'm off to take an anatomy test!!!
> 
> Pray for me!!!



Good Luck Shelly!





firsttimemom said:


> My SWA flight to Orlando went down again. Yesterday there were only 2 seats available at the $49 fare but this morning I was able to get 4.  WOO HOO!  It only saved $20, but I figure it's good for a cocktail or three.



That's great Liz.



jeanigor said:


> *Question:*
> 
> How does Dramamine compare to Bonine? I was only able to find Dramamine at Meijer and Target. I couldn't find anyone around to ask if they carried Bonine at either store.
> 
> *Passport Update*
> I got my passport on Wednesday, via priority mail.
> I got my passport card on Thursday, via standard mail.
> I got all my documentation on Friday, via standard mail.







dpuck1998 said:


> They were out of Bonine at our local Meijer also.  I'll just wait till they get more.  I find that Bonine is less drowsy and doesn't have the same side effects at Dramamine.  Just my experience, I used it because others reported the same thing on the cruise board when we were cruising for the first time.



I took Dramamine on my first cruise for two days. I felt the same way as Don. I was drowsy and I felt a little off kilter. The people I talked to that used the Bonnie said that they didn't feel like that. I just stopped taking it and I was fine. I don't ever get motions sickness anyway. I don't know why I took it. I guess I was afraid I wouldn't do so well on a 7 night cruise.


----------



## Marla Hellwig

howdy

no documents as of yet, FE gifts should arrive any day, and my taxes are going out in the mail tonight

have a good one


----------



## chirurgeon

Work has been so crazy the past couple of weeks.  And I don't see things getting better before I leave.  I am so going to need this cruise by then. I really need to get working on my FE and another little project. I have started the Gather.  Got a power strip and cable ties over the weekend. I think I am not bringing the computer with me this time.  I just don't see me taking the time to go online or even upload my photos.  That's why I have so many memory cards.  I am paranoid about losing photos so until I have burned DVDs and uploaded to smugmug, I don't erase, so no lugging the laptop.

Kim


----------



## jeanigor

I am having a Dickens' of a time trying to decide which pic of mom and me to send in....


----------



## Madi100

Do the Muddy Buddies have a goal in mind for their money raising efforts?  You're doing a super job so far.


----------



## exwdwcm

winotracy said:


> You will have to check your reservation on Disney's site for the time that you signed up for. They say that it is a 2-4 hour excursion and it looks like you can go back when you want. Here is what it says on Disney's site: Wheelchairs need to be standard size and collapsible; no electric wheelchairs permitted. Guests must be able to board and debark the bus or mini-van on their own.
> 
> Which reminds me, you cannot rent a wheelchair through Disney Cruise Lines. They have a few wheelchairs onboard but they are not for all the time use onboard, they are for emergencies. If you need to rent a wheelchair, it is recommended that you do so in advance. Disney recommends Brevard Medical who can have the wheelchair waiting for her. There are special wheelchairs available on Castaway Cay on a first come/first served basis. They can negotiate through the sandy terrain of the island.


Thanks Tracy- good to know.  We haven't book the excursion yet, since we wanted to see if mom would even really feel up to it or not.    So no time specified yet.    thanks!!!



chirurgeon said:


> Work has been so crazy the past couple of weeks. And I don't see things getting better before I leave. I am so going to need this cruise by then. I really need to get working on my FE and another little project. I have started the Gather. Got a power strip and cable ties over the weekend. I think I am not bringing the computer with me this time. I just don't see me taking the time to go online or even upload my photos. That's why I have so many memory cards. I am paranoid about losing photos so until I have burned DVDs and uploaded to smugmug, I don't erase, so no lugging the laptop.
> 
> Kim


hope work gets better- it has been crazy here too.   i am so looking forward to the cruise.  i am debating on bringing my laptop or not either.   

dis break over- time to get back to work- gotta pack up more junk to ship to yet another tradeshow.


----------



## dpuck1998

chirurgeon said:


> Work has been so crazy the past couple of weeks.  And I don't see things getting better before I leave.  I am so going to need this cruise by then. I really need to get working on my FE and another little project. I have started the Gather.  Got a power strip and cable ties over the weekend. I think I am not bringing the computer with me this time.  I just don't see me taking the time to go online or even upload my photos.  That's why I have so many memory cards.  I am paranoid about losing photos so until I have burned DVDs and uploaded to smugmug, I don't erase, so no lugging the laptop.
> 
> Kim



Just don't rely on those memory cards as permanent storage.  They can and do go bad.  Be sure to back them up.



Madi100 said:


> Do the Muddy Buddies have a goal in mind for their money raising efforts?  You're doing a super job so far.



I don't have a dollar amount in mind other than as much as possible.  We are already way beyond what I thought we could have made.


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> I feel so much better today. My nose is still stuffed up but that is about it.



Glad to hear you're feeling better Anna.


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> I don't have a dollar amount in mind other than as much as possible.  We are already way beyond what I thought we could have made.



It would be great to see you get to $2000.  You're only $315 away.


----------



## Tonya2426

exwdwcm said:


> hope work gets better- it has been crazy here too. i am so looking forward to the cruise. i am debating on bringing my laptop or not either.


 
I am bringing my laptop for the pre and post cruise portion of my trip - can't escape all of reality and will need to check on my clients a few times.  Ten days is a long time for me to be "unplugged" but I will probably not be paying for online time on the ship.


----------



## Tonya2426

dpuck1998 said:


> I don't have a dollar amount in mind other than as much as possible. We are already way beyond what I thought we could have made.


 


Madi100 said:


> It would be great to see you get to $2000. You're only $315 away.


 
Almost $2000!!!!  Woohooo


----------



## Dodie

It made me so happy to get a PM from Julie.  I remember the team mentioning that, but forgot that we would actually "get something" for calling in and making it on air.

I chose a coffee mug. I have plenty of t-shirts and don't need another lanyard. I love my coffee and will display my mug proudly at work.

I guess this actually means there's a chance that one of us might win a choice from the prizematron too, doesn't it?  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ADP

Madi100 said:


> Do the Muddy Buddies have a goal in mind for their money raising efforts?  You're doing a super job so far.





dpuck1998 said:


> I don't have a dollar amount in mind other than as much as possible.  We are already way beyond what I thought we could have made.


That's kind of what I was thinking as well.  We've achieved way more than I thought already.


----------



## stenogoddess

shellyminnie said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I'm off to take an anatomy test!!!
> 
> Pray for me!!!



Good luck!



jeanigor said:


> *Question:*
> 
> How does Dramamine compare to Bonine? I was only able to find Dramamine at Meijer and Target. I couldn't find anyone around to ask if they carried Bonine at either store.



Dramamien makes me soooo sleeepppy.  Bonine doesn't do that so way better.



I just gave our Muddy Buddy a small bump.  Wish it could be more, but every little bit helps!


----------



## dpuck1998

stenogoddess said:


> good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Dramamien makes me soooo sleeepppy.  Bonine doesn't do that so way better.
> 
> 
> 
> I just gave our muddy buddy a small bump.  Wish it could be more, but every little bit helps!



totally!  Every bit helps!

Thanks!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Dodie said:


> It made me so happy to get a PM from Julie.  I remember the team mentioning that, but forgot that we would actually "get something" for calling in and making it on air.
> 
> I chose a coffee mug. I have plenty of t-shirts and don't need another lanyard. I love my coffee and will display my mug proudly at work.
> 
> I guess this actually means there's a chance that one of us might win a choice from the prizematron too, doesn't it?  Good luck to everyone!



I'm glad you brought this up Dodie, because I got my message from Julie as well, but am a bit uncomfortable getting a gift since I already got a cruise and a few other things.  Maybe I can trade it for a cake tag?


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm glad you brought this up Dodie, because I got my message from Julie as well, but am a bit uncomfortable getting a gift since I already got a cruise and a few other things.  Maybe I can trade it for a cake tag?



That sounds stellar!!!


----------



## OKW Lover

Shall we play a game?


----------



## firsttimemom

OKW Lover said:


> Shall we play a game?



I'm amazed that the ship seems so uncrowded in your pics- are you up at the crack of dawn?

And I really could have used your wine list an hour ago as I wandered aimlessly around our local store. There are several on your list that are old favorites of ours but it's always good to try something new.


----------



## Madi100

Madi100 said:


> It would be great to see you get to $2000.  You're only $315 away.





Tonya2426 said:


> Almost $2000!!!!  Woohooo



Now they are only $265 away!!!


----------



## Tonya2426

Madi100 said:


> Now they are only $265 away!!!


 

That deserves another Wooohoooo!!!!!


----------



## Yvet

Dodie said:


> And J-Kim swoops in for a multi-quote quick hit!
> 
> Hi everyone. Crazy day (week?) here at work. Just a quick drop in to say hello!
> 
> Edited to add: BIG FONT FOR DODIE (AND KEVIN AND YVET) TOO!




Yes i really do need that font....

I use big font on my computer all the time.
If i use the normal size of the websites then i can't read it...
So i just use ctrl and scroll until i have font for blind people and then i can see.....


----------



## lttlmc3

Help!  Anyone know how you can track your passport coming to you?


----------



## Madi100

Dodie said:


> It made me so happy to get a PM from Julie.  I remember the team mentioning that, but forgot that we would actually "get something" for calling in and making it on air.
> 
> I chose a coffee mug. I have plenty of t-shirts and don't need another lanyard. I love my coffee and will display my mug proudly at work.
> 
> I guess this actually means there's a chance that one of us might win a choice from the prizematron too, doesn't it?  Good luck to everyone!




I'm going to get a t-shirt.  I didn't realize we'd get something either.


----------



## Madi100

Tonya2426 said:


> That deserves another Wooohoooo!!!!!




They are doing such a great job!!!


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm glad you brought this up Dodie, because I got my message from Julie as well, but am a bit uncomfortable getting a gift since I already got a cruise and a few other things.  Maybe I can trade it for a cake tag?





jeanigor said:


> That sounds stellar!!!




No. It sounds like a cake tag.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Madi100 said:


> They are doing such a great job!!!



Thanks Nicole. The number of generous people on the Dis is amazing. You guys are the best.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Well, I get to be baby-sitting shortly for my friend's DD.  She is a month old.





I love looking after babies!
Once they can walk and talk, not!


----------



## maiziezoe

lttlmc3 said:


> Help!  Anyone know how you can track your passport coming to you?



You are supposed to be able to check the status of your passport by going to this website:

http://travel.state.gov/passport/get/status/status_2567.html

However, it has been down for "routine maintenance" for a month.


----------



## katscradle

guynwdm said:


> Home from the dentist after getting the wisdom teeth pulled.  Packing the cheeks in ice and just taking it easy.  They were able to get them pulled in less than an hour and all of them came out easily without needing to cut them out or needing any stitches.  Just need to avoid the dry socket issues for a few days and I will be home free.  I want to be able to enjoy all the good food on the ship!!
> 
> Of course right now I would like to feel my lips and tongue....  or maybe not
> 
> 
> Rob





jeanigor said:


> Glad to hear that the extractions went well. Please do be careful about not feeling your lips and tongue though. I had some work done and went out to lunch with a friend afterward and ended up chewing my lips instead of the food.



I remember having my wisdom pulled, yuck!
Take it easy, watch how you chew your food or you wind up like Todd and chewing either your tongue or your lips. 
Took the boys to the dentist today for their cleanings and check-ups.
Both had cavities.
The total when all was done $750.00 and she gave me a bit of a break!
Then off to the mall to get DS11 some new jeans that fit! $120.00 for 2 pairs.
Bought DH a gift for our trip that I have been thinking about for a while.
DS5 wanted a new suitcase, because Kenny & Daddy got stuff.
Needless to say this day has been an expensive day! 
No more shopping till we get down to WDW!
I have had it!


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Phew!  I'm done baby-sitting.  Poor little baby has some gas issues.  She cried the entire hour that she was here.  Makes me a little glad that my kids are 8 and 11.




Well that's too bad for her and you!
Sorry it wasn't a really nice baby visit.


----------



## Madi100

katscradle said:


> Well that's too bad for her and you!
> Sorry it wasn't a really nice baby visit.




That's okay.  I'm sure tomorrow when I watch her it will be better.  She was fun on Friday.  I just don't miss those baby days at all.  They are precious and I love them, but I'm glad to give them back to their mommas.


----------



## katscradle

firsttimemom said:


> My DD has used dramamine since she was 3 or 4. FWIW- she gets car sick easily in a car (anyone want to sit next to her on the bus?  ) but the cruises we've been on have never bothered her. I hope yours is the same.




They don't sell anything for motion sickness up here for children.
So my plan is to wait till we get down there and hit the Walgreens and ask what they recomend. DS5 has never had any issues with motion sickness so I am hoping this is a good sign. However DS11 has had issues with motion sickness or car sickness in the past, especially first thing in the morning.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> It would be great to see you get to $2000.  You're only $315 away.



Wow only another $315.00!
GO MUDDY BUDDYS GO!


----------



## MenashaCorp

jeanigor said:


> Its through UPS. Check the second post of this thread and see Tracy's instructions.


 
Thanks loads, Todd, but... (drumroll)


FISHY DOCUMENTS DELIVERED!!! WE'RE NOW FISHY TOO!!!!​ 


kab407 said:


> You know Jason, we are just a few short weeks away from finally meeting...face-to-face.........I'm just sayin'..
> 
> 
> :


 




jeanigor said:


> Uh-oh....this could be a Cougar fight.....


 
If only there were a way to combine a Cougar Fight with, say, the Muddy Buddy... 



maiziezoe said:


> You are supposed to be able to check the status of your passport by going to this website:
> 
> http://travel.state.gov/passport/get/status/status_2567.html
> 
> However, it has been down for "routine maintenance" for a month.


 
Is Disney handling their web operations now?!?


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm glad you brought this up Dodie, because I got my message from Julie as well, but am a bit uncomfortable getting a gift since I already got a cruise and a few other things.  Maybe I can trade it for a cake tag?





Madi100 said:


> That's okay.  I'm sure tomorrow when I watch her it will be better.  She was fun on Friday.  I just don't miss those baby days at all.  They are precious and I love them, but I'm glad to give them back to their mommas.



A cake tag! Now that would be great! 

Hopefully tomorrow will be better.
I always like getting a chance to watch a baby for a little bit, because then I can get my baby fix and send them home.
An hour or two is perfect any longer and I can't wait for mom to come back.
I made the mistake of taking 2 of my grandchildren once overnight when DH and DS11 were away DS5 was a baby and I thought it wouldn't be that hard.
Don't know whatever possessed me to think that!


----------



## guynwdm

jeanigor said:


> Glad to hear that the extractions went well. Please do be careful about not feeling your lips and tongue though. I had some work done and went out to lunch with a friend afterward and ended up chewing my lips instead of the food.



All is still going well.  Post surgery 9 hours and all I have is a headache.  I can feel my tongue again and my lip just feels asleep.  I can feel the teeth (well should say where they were) and it is not hurting ...  yet.  Here's hoping.

maybe if the tooth fairy is busy Tinkerbell would leave something under my pillow??


----------



## dpuck1998

OKW Lover said:


> Shall we play a game?



I smell a ping pong tournament coming on!!



MenashaCorp said:


> If only there were a way to combine a Cougar Fight with, say, the Muddy Buddy...



I think I'm up for that!!


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> I smell a ping pong tournament coming on!!


I've call first game!


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> I smell a ping pong tournament coming on!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm up for that!!





ADP said:


> I've call first game!



You two don't want any part of me on the ping pong table!


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> I've call first game!



You're on!  Loser buys first drinks, Winners choice.  Let  me warn you, its a PITA to play ping pong on a moving ship.  Between the wind and the movement its hard to keep it on the table.


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> If only there were a way to combine a Cougar Fight with, say, the Muddy Buddy...







dpuck1998 said:


> I think I'm up for that!!



Oh no he didn't?!?!?!?!?


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> You two don't want any part of me on the ping pong table!



In that case, doubles it is.  Team Beast vs Team ADP/whatever other loser you can dig up


----------



## dpuck1998

kab407 said:


> Oh no he didn't?!?!?!?!?



Oh yes he did...and yes he will


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> You two don't want any part of me on the ping pong table!





dpuck1998 said:


> You're on!  Loser buys first drinks, Winners choice.  Let  me warn you, its a PITA to play ping pong on a moving ship.  Between the wind and the movement its hard to keep it on the table.


Do I detect a little "Smack Talk"?  I'm not saying anything other than "I'll see you guys at the table"!


----------



## DVCsince02

I'm taking the bets for Team Beast/Team ADP ping pong.


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> Do I detect a little "Smack Talk"?  I'm not saying anything other than "I'll see you guys at the table"!



Thats what the LOSERS always say...BOOOYAHHH


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm taking the bets for Team Beast/Team ADP ping pong.



I think the odds are 10:1 for team beast!  

(I'm a little hyper today)


----------



## Launchpad11B

ADP said:


> Do I detect a little "Smack Talk"?  I'm not saying anything other than "I'll see you guys at the table"!








I know it's tennis but it's the best I could do!


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm taking the bets for Team Beast/Team ADP ping pong.





dpuck1998 said:


> Thats what the LOSERS always say...BOOOYAHHH





dpuck1998 said:


> I think the odds are 10:1 for team beast!
> 
> (I'm a little hyper today)


Ummm...Excuse me, but in ping pong....The bigger they are...the harder they fall.  



Launchpad11B said:


> I know it's tennis but it's the best I could do!


Nice!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Remember Forrest Gump playing ping pong.......


----------



## Launchpad11B

ADP said:


> Ummm...Excuse me, but in ping pong....The bigger they are...the harder they fall.



OUCH!


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> Ummm...Excuse me, but in ping pong....The bigger they are...the harder they fall.
> 
> 
> Nice!!



 I think I'm packing my paddle now!  and no not THAT paddle, my ping pong paddle.


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> Remember Forrest Gump playing ping pong.......


That was the first thing I thought of too.  LOL!  



Launchpad11B said:


> OUCH!


Nothing a little cake can't cure.  Cake makes everything better.


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Remember Forrest Gump playing ping pong.......



Greatest movie of all time!  IMHO


----------



## Launchpad11B

ADP said:


> That was the first thing I thought of too.  LOL!
> 
> 
> Nothing a little cake can't cure.  Cake makes everything better.


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> I think I'm packing my paddle now!  and no not THAT paddle, my ping pong paddle.


Uh oh!  The wives are going to be in trouble.


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> I think I'm packing my paddle now!  and no not THAT paddle, my ping pong paddle.



You have your own paddle?!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> You have your own paddle?!



H E double EL yes!!

I have a table in the basement and several paddles.  I can't play with those crappy cheap paddles, they don't put any spin on the ball.


----------



## firsttimemom

Launchpad11B said:


> You have your own paddle?!



and probably a special carrying case.


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> H E double EL yes!!
> 
> I have a table in the basement and several paddles.  I can't play with those crappy cheap paddles, they don't put any spin on the ball.



I know exactly what you mean.  I can't get any velocity with those cheap paddles.


----------



## dpuck1998

firsttimemom said:


> and probably a special carrying case.



I need something for the resin and wrist wraps   I'm like Balls of Fury!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> I need something for the resin and wrist wraps   I'm like Balls of Fury!!



Have you been drinking Red Bull?! You're all fired up.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Have you been drinking Red Bull?! You're all fired up.



I did have some diet coke today.  I've been off the "juice" for several months!!


----------



## kab407

Todd, is there room in the schedule for a ping-pong tourny?


----------



## Madi100

We have ping pong tournaments at our family reunions.  My cousin's DH is Japanese, and he's been to world championships.  Fun to watch.  I'm not sure if he'd have anything on Don, though.


----------



## exwdwcm

can someone update the official packing list

*one ping pong paddle!


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> We have ping pong tournaments at our family reunions.  My cousin's DH is Japanese, and he's been to world championships.  Fun to watch.  I'm not sure if he'd have anything on Don, though.



It would appear I've talked too much trash and now can't live up to expectations (I do that with a lot of things).  I have no choice but to cower in the corner and hope I don't make too much of a fool of myself on the ping pong tables.  I haven't even mastered the pen grip!


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> It would appear I've talked too much trash and now can't live up to expectations (I do that with a lot of things).  I have no choice but to cower in the corner and hope I don't make too much of a fool of myself on the ping pong tables.  I haven't even mastered the pen grip!



Hey, I can't play, I just watch.  You can talk all the trash you want.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Hey, I can't play, I just watch.  You can talk all the trash you want.




I'll watch with you!
I like watching sports.


----------



## wishspirit

*family board, family board* You guys are a hoot! 



georgemoe said:


> Hi Donna. You're welcome! Another Pythoner!



Massive Monty Python fan here! I have even seen Spamalot! 



firsttimemom said:


> My DD has used dramamine since she was 3 or 4. FWIW- she gets car sick easily in a car (anyone want to sit next to her on the bus?  ) but the cruises we've been on have never bothered her. I hope yours is the same.



I am car sick too, but felt fine on the boat till the last day, and it got a bit windy. I might need to pick up this stuff before going to the states, cause Stugeron here (my brand of choice) makes me unbelievably sleepy. Not that I should really be allowed any where near travel sickness pills, I am too easily addicted, even if they make me fall asleep!


----------



## MerriePoppins

So....I hear there's a cruise leaving in a few weeks.....


----------



## tickledtink33

MerriePoppins said:


> So....I hear there's a cruise leaving in a few weeks.....



Hi Susan


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> So....I hear there's a cruise leaving in a few weeks.....



1-800-ASKTRACY

She'll hook you up!


----------



## MerriePoppins

tickledtink33 said:


> Hi Susan




Hi Kim!

I am starting to pack .....let's get this party started.


----------



## DVCsince02

MerriePoppins said:


> So....I hear there's a cruise leaving in a few weeks.....



Really?  Anyone I know going?


----------



## MerriePoppins

kab407 said:


> 1-800-ASKTRACY
> 
> She'll hook you up!



Good tip


----------



## Tonya2426

DVCsince02 said:


> Remember Forrest Gump playing ping pong.......


 


dpuck1998 said:


> Greatest movie of all time! IMHO


 
Run, Forest. Run!!!


----------



## MerriePoppins

How have you been, Kathy?


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> I'll watch with you!
> I like watching sports.


 
I'm thinking shuffle board is more my sport.  It is very old school cruise - and right besides some of those nice cushy deck chairs.


----------



## MerriePoppins

DVCsince02 said:


> Really?  Anyone I know going?



Hi Jen!!   



Everyone will be there......eating CAKE!!


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> Really?  Anyone I know going?



Some Flatties


----------



## MerriePoppins

kab407 said:


> Some Flatties



with great shoes


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> How have you been, Kathy?



If I can get thru the next three weeks and three days, I'll be great!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

MerriePoppins said:


> Hi Jen!!
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone will be there......eating CAKE!!



Sounds like my kinda party.


----------



## MerriePoppins

kab407 said:


> If I can get thru the next three weeks and three days, I'll be great!!!




Girl....just focus on the sun, fun, and drinks.  We are going to have a ball.


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> Girl....just focus on the sun, fun, and drinks.  We are going to have a ball.



Sun. fun and drinks


----------



## Madi100

There aren't very many people who have posted on the thread for I am going on a Podcast Cruise and this is what I look like....


----------



## winotracy

I just spent the last 3-4 hours working on dining arrangements.  Nobody better want to change things on me now.  

Oh and since Disney makes the ultimate decision where everyone will be seated, you won't see a list of who is seated together in advance as it is subject to change.  Also, some people who are linked with everyone are not listed on the first page so we cannot post them here.  

Thank you!


----------



## Dodie

kab407 said:


> If I can get thru the next three weeks and three days, I'll be great!!!



Ditto that!

This thread took an interesting turn since the last time I checked it this afternoon at lunch.

I'm wondering if somebody isn't going to get "hustled" at ping pong. 

I'm to the point now where I'm PM-ing Paul and Don for non-DISing DH Phillip. 

Chilly and rainy here all day today. I can't remember when I've needed a vacation as badly as this one.


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Oh no he didn't?!?!?!?!?


 
Nah.  I prefer my Mountain cats non-muddy. 



MerriePoppins said:


> So....I hear there's a cruise leaving in a few weeks.....


 
Hi, Dear!!!



winotracy said:


> I just spent the last 3-4 hours working on dining arrangements. Nobody better want to change things on me now.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and since Disney makes the ultimate decision where everyone will be seated, you won't see a list of who is seated together in advance as it is subject to change. Also, some people who are linked with everyone are not listed on the first page so we cannot post them here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Nope - THANK *YOU!!!!*


----------



## MerriePoppins

Jason and I have waited soooo long for a vacation.  I am just starting   to "believe" that it is really going to happen.


----------



## tickledtink33

winotracy said:


> I just spent the last 3-4 hours working on dining arrangements.  Nobody better want to change things on me now.
> 
> Oh and since Disney makes the ultimate decision where everyone will be seated, you won't see a list of who is seated together in advance as it is subject to change.  Also, some people who are linked with everyone are not listed on the first page so we cannot post them here.
> 
> Thank you!



Wow, that must have been a lot of work Tracy.  Like a big jigsaw puzzle.  So far I have been lucky on my cruises.  I have never had any really bad tablemates, although I have heard horror stories.  On my only Disney cruise I was seated at a table for 6 and when I sat down I realized they had sat me with a family of 5 and I was the outsider.  I told the family I would go get reassigned and they wouldn't hear of it.  They were awesome.  Not only did I enjoy my time at dinner with them but we also spent time chatting up on deck and even went on a shore excursion together.


----------



## MenashaCorp

MerriePoppins said:


> Jason and I have waited soooo long for a vacation. I am just starting to "believe" that it is really going to happen.


 

Just keep it vewwy vewwy quiet from you-know-who...


----------



## dpuck1998

MenashaCorp said:


> Just keep it vewwy vewwy quiet from you-know-who...



I smell a wedding!!  You thought we forgot didn't u


----------



## MerriePoppins

MenashaCorp said:


> Hi, Dear!!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

dpuck1998 said:


> I smell a wedding!! You thought we forgot didn't u


 

We just got BACK from a wedding.... That'd be redundant!!



No, not OURS.....


I wanna keep the trip "secret" from family so no one can get sick last minute this time.... It's a superstition thang!!


----------



## georgemoe

So how is everyone doing tonight?

*Are we ready to cruise?*

  Long work day today.  Like everyone else I need this vacation to get here.


----------



## DLBDS

Howdy, George! I just got here myself.


----------



## DVCsince02

Hi!


----------



## Madi100

Someone new posted on the picture thread.  For some reason, I thought her head would have to be much, much bigger to hold all of her wisdom.


----------



## tickledtink33

georgemoe said:


> So how is everyone doing tonight?
> 
> *Are we ready to cruise?*
> 
> Long work day today.  Like everyone else I need this vacation to get here.





DLBDS said:


> Howdy, George! I just got here myself.





DVCsince02 said:


> Hi!



Hi George
Hi Dara
Hi Jen


----------



## georgemoe

DLBDS said:


> Howdy, George! I just got here myself.



Hi Dara! 



DVCsince02 said:


> Hi!



Queen of All Tastings! Hello!


----------



## georgemoe

tickledtink33 said:


> Hi George
> Hi Dara
> Hi Jen



Hi Kim!


----------



## 3guysandagal

I'm just going to summarize with a...

Howdy all!!!!


----------



## Madi100

3guysandagal said:


> I'm just going to summarize with a...
> 
> Howdy all!!!!



Hi, John!!!


----------



## Madi100

I love itunes!  I was searching Disney and found Mickey Mouse Disco.  Anyone ever have that record when they were younger?  My favorite is Macho, Macho Duck.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Madi100 said:


> Hi, John!!!



Hi Nicole!

23 days and we're in Disney!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Madi100 said:


> Someone new posted on the picture thread.  For some reason, I thought her head would have to be much, much bigger to hold all of her wisdom.



This isnt going to get you a better stateroom.


----------



## DVCsince02

Madi100 said:


> I love itunes!  I was searching Disney and found Mickey Mouse Disco.  Anyone ever have that record when they were younger?  My favorite is Macho, Macho Duck.



I have that on CD somewhere.....  Donald is my fav.


----------



## Madi100

DisneyKevin said:


> This isnt going to get you a better stateroom.




It might, it just might.  I'm aiming for yours.


----------



## maiziezoe

dpuck1998 said:


> I need something for the resin and wrist wraps  *I'm like Balls of Fury*!!



So many things I wanted to post... but this is a family board.



DisneyKevin said:


> This isnt going to get you a better stateroom.


 giggle


ASK TRACY QUESTION:

If we are leaving our car at the Dolphin and taking the FUN BUS to the port, do we let you know or the good peeps at the Dolphin... and when do we inform such person of this information?


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> I have that on CD somewhere.....  Donald is my fav.



There is another one, but I can't think of what it is called.  We LOVED dancing to that record.  It came out in 1979.  I think I had it that long, too.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Madi100 said:


> I love itunes!  I was searching Disney and found Mickey Mouse Disco.  Anyone ever have that record when they were younger?  My favorite is Macho, Macho Duck.



This got me thinking.
I saw this the other day while doing image research for magnets.
But it took me a while to find it again.


Neat little site.

This is the disney link.

http://vinnierattolle.blogspot.com/search/label/Disney

Great video about halfway down above the Oz poster.

And the Mickey Disco poster just above that.

Lotsa neat stuff.


----------



## 3guysandagal

DisneyKevin said:


> This isnt going to get you a better stateroom.



But they can't hit ya!


----------



## scarlett873

Ugh...remember that midterm I took last week? Yeah...I received my lowest grade to date on it...I actually got a C.  

I can still pull an A in the class though...

I am soooooooooooo worn out. The Children's Museum is a lot of fun, but it's exhausting chasing after those munchkins!


----------



## Madi100

3guysandagal said:


> This got me thinking.
> I saw this the other day while doing image research for magnets.
> But it took me a while to find it again.
> 
> 
> Neat little site.
> 
> This is the disney link.
> 
> http://vinnierattolle.blogspot.com/search/label/Disney
> 
> Great video about halfway down above the Oz poster.
> 
> And the Mickey Disco poster just above that.
> 
> Lotsa neat stuff.



Neat site. I didn't know there was a video.  I only ever had the record.


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> Ugh...remember that midterm I took last week? Yeah...I received my lowest grade to date on it...I actually got a C.
> 
> I can still pull an A in the class though...
> 
> I am soooooooooooo worn out. The Children's Museum is a lot of fun, but it's exhausting chasing after those munchkins!



Hey, a C is not bad (don't tell Madi I said that).  I'm sure you'll pull it back up!!

Glad you had fun at the museum.  They are very exhausting.  My kids have pretty much outgrown the children's museums.


----------



## 3guysandagal

DisneyKevin said:


> This isnt going to get you a better stateroom.





Madi100 said:


> Neat site. I didn't know there was a video.  I only ever had the record.



Oh noo!!

The video is a Disney ad when Disney on video first came out.

Not for Disco Mickey, sorry if I confused.

Just a poster of Disco Mickey.

Lots of music downloads though, but I have not done any.


----------



## halliesmommy01

scarlett873 said:


> Ugh...remember that midterm I took last week? Yeah...I received my lowest grade to date on it...I actually got a C.
> 
> I can still pull an A in the class though...
> 
> I am soooooooooooo worn out. The Children's Museum is a lot of fun, but it's exhausting chasing after those munchkins!



I would take a C. Those economics classes are killer. Good Job!

Becky


----------



## 3guysandagal

scarlett873 said:


> Ugh...remember that midterm I took last week? Yeah...I received my lowest grade to date on it...I actually got a C.
> 
> I can still pull an A in the class though...
> 
> I am soooooooooooo worn out. The Children's Museum is a lot of fun, but it's exhausting chasing after those munchkins!


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> I'm just going to summarize with a...
> 
> Howdy all!!!!



Hi John! I was in training on Saturday.

48oz in 55 minutes.   I'm getting there.


----------



## tickledtink33

3guysandagal said:


> I'm just going to summarize with a...
> 
> Howdy all!!!!



Hiya John


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> Hi John! I was in training on Saturday.
> 
> 48oz in 55 minutes.   I'm getting there.



Good time George!

I've been working on the "slow and steady wins the race" method.


----------



## firsttimemom

georgemoe said:


> Hi John! I was in training on Saturday.
> 
> 48oz in 55 minutes.   I'm getting there.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Is anyone else using RideMax for their trip?


----------



## firsttimemom

3guysandagal said:


> Is anyone else using RideMax for their trip?



We've used it at Disneyland and it was very helpful (assuming all members of your party are onboard with that type of touring). Given the crowds predicted for WDW when we're there, it can't hurt.


----------



## 3guysandagal

firsttimemom said:


> We've used it at Disneyland and it was very helpful (assuming all members of your party are onboard with that type of touring). Given the crowds predicted for WDW when we're there, it can't hurt.



Its DW, myself and the "Terrible Twosome."

They better be on board!!!!

I'm actually getting some pretty good itineraries.


----------



## 3guysandagal

OK, that last post is "fishy" I think.

Nothing but the same post over and over in the last 15 minutes


----------



## Tonya2426

3guysandagal said:


> OK, that last post is "fishy" I think.


 

I agree


----------



## 3guysandagal

Tonya2426 said:


> I agree



The first time I saw it they had 13 posts, now its 5


----------



## 3guysandagal

POOF!! its gone!!!

Don't mess with the DIS!!!


----------



## Tonya2426

3guysandagal said:


> The first time I saw it they had 13 posts, now its 5


 
And now it's gone.    Must be the Mods at work.


----------



## Tonya2426

This will be us very shortly!!!!


----------



## tickledtink33

3guysandagal said:


> OK, that last post is "fishy" I think.
> 
> Nothing but the same post over and over in the last 15 minutes





3guysandagal said:


> The first time I saw it they had 13 posts, now its 5





3guysandagal said:


> POOF!! its gone!!!
> 
> Don't mess with the DIS!!!





Tonya2426 said:


> And now it's gone.    Must be the Mods at work.



I was wondering what you were both referring to.  I guess I missed it.  Is someone trying to invade our thread?


----------



## Tonya2426

tickledtink33 said:


> I was wondering what you were both referring to. I guess I missed it. Is someone trying to invade our thread?


 
Some link and something about challenging them to a dual.    Just your garden variety spam.


----------



## tickledtink33

Tonya2426 said:


> This will be us very shortly!!!!



I've got my suitcases in my room and have started to gather stuff together.  I've picked out all my dinner clothes for on the ship.  My FE gifts all fit in my rolling carry on.  Of course they take up the entire thing.


----------



## Madi100

Tonya2426 said:


> This will be us very shortly!!!!



Just please tell me that we will be wearing swim suits!!!!


----------



## tickledtink33

Madi100 said:


> Just please tell me that we will be wearing swim suits!!!!



I hope so!  As much as I love all my podcast cruise dis friends, I really don't want to see ya'll nekked.


----------



## aspen37

chirurgeon said:


> Work has been so crazy the past couple of weeks.  And I don't see things getting better before I leave.  I am so going to need this cruise by then. I really need to get working on my FE and another little project. I have started the Gather.  Got a power strip and cable ties over the weekend. I think I am not bringing the computer with me this time.  I just don't see me taking the time to go online or even upload my photos.  That's why I have so many memory cards.  I am paranoid about losing photos so until I have burned DVDs and uploaded to smugmug, I don't erase, so no lugging the laptop.
> 
> Kim



Yeah I know what you mean about work. I'm backed up from being sick. They way I look at it is the days will go by faster. If I had nothing to do it would feel like forever. I'm going to try and not bring my computer to work as much. I start DISing and the next thing I know more than half my day is gone. 

I am going to bring my laptop. Because I will be gone so long there is no way I want to come home to 5,000 emails.



tickledtink33 said:


> Glad to hear you're feeling better Anna.



Thanks Kim! 
Are you going to MVMCP when you are there in Dec? I was thinking of going on either the 10th or the 13th. 

Did they add more dates this year? MVMCP is on Tuesday, Thursday, Friday, and Sunday. Was it like this last year? When I went in 2007 I thought it was only Tuesday, and Friday.  




Dodie said:


> It made me so happy to get a PM from Julie.  I remember the team mentioning that, but forgot that we would actually "get something" for calling in and making it on air.
> 
> I chose a coffee mug. I have plenty of t-shirts and don't need another lanyard. I love my coffee and will display my mug proudly at work.
> 
> I guess this actually means there's a chance that one of us might win a choice from the prizematron too, doesn't it?  Good luck to everyone!



I got a PM also. I picked the Lanyard and Pin. I can always use another lanyard. I might leave this one empty. Sometimes I don't like wearing one of my lanyards with all the pins. They can get heavy. I made them a little more even in weight so it isn't as bad as it was. But sometime I just like the lanyard by it's self.



stenogoddess said:


> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Dramamien makes me soooo sleeepppy.  Bonine doesn't do that so way better.
> 
> 
> 
> I just gave our Muddy Buddy a small bump.  Wish it could be more, but every little bit helps!



Every bit helps!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Tonya2426 said:


> Some link and something about challenging them to a dual.    Just your garden variety spam.




And this is where they should be....


----------



## 3guysandagal

RideMax is addictive.........


----------



## aaronmckie

3guysandagal said:


> RideMax is addictive.........



I know it!  
We just got it tonight, and are just messing around with it for the most part.  Once we get serious about how we want to tour, we'll nit-pick and get it down to a science.
I'm glad we got it


----------



## Tonya2426

tickledtink33 said:


> I've got my suitcases in my room and have started to gather stuff together. I've picked out all my dinner clothes for on the ship. My FE gifts all fit in my rolling carry on. Of course they take up the entire thing.


 
I am bringing an extra rolling bag for all the extras I am bringing.  Good thing I am driving and not flying.



Madi100 said:


> Just please tell me that we will be wearing swim suits!!!!


 
Didn't they tell you that Serenity Bay is clothing optional.  

(Just kidding - although I did go to the topless sunbathing deck on a Carnival ship once.  I kept my top on though.  Actually no one was naked - it was just quieter than by the pool.)



3guysandagal said:


> And this is where they should be....


 
Spam jail - I like it!!!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

OK, Our Itinerasry.
Day of landing back in WDW.
MK after Trails end.
I have it set on slow tour.
We should be able to do, and not in order of attendance:

BTM
Country Bear Jamboree
Buzz Lightyear
Tom Sawyer Island
PoC
Swiss Family Treehouse
Monsters inc
Stitch (which in my opinion can be skipped if falling behind)
The Speedway
Barnstormer
Dinner at Chef Mickeys
IASW
HM
and Wishes.

PHEW!!!

If I have to skip one or two, I'm still happy!!!


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> Thanks Kim!
> Are you going to MVMCP when you are there in Dec? I was thinking of going on either the 10th or the 13th.
> 
> Did they add more dates this year? MVMCP is on Tuesday, Thursday, Friday, and Sunday. Was it like this last year? When I went in 2007 I thought it was only Tuesday, and Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a PM also. I picked the Lanyard and Pin. I can always use another lanyard. I might leave this one empty. Sometimes I don't like wearing one of my lanyards with all the pins. They can get heavy. I made them a little more even in weight so it isn't as bad as it was. But sometime I just like the lanyard by it's self.



I haven't really given a thought to MVMCP.  If I do go I'll have to do it on the 10th because I am probably flying home on the 13th.  And I don't think I would want to go on the 11th.  With it being a Friday it will probably be very very crowded.  We also don't know yet exactly which day the Dis-a-palooza event will be.  My guess would be Friday or Saturday.  I've never been to the Christmas party but I did enjoy MNSSHP.  I thought it was kind of pricey but I did get to take home a heck of a lot of candy.  Too bad there isn't any candy to take home from MVMCP, just cookies and cocoa.   

I chose the podsquod t-shirt.  I already have the pin and lanyard which I received at Lisa's August Dole Whip For Bob meet.  I might bring the lanyard on the cruise.  I like to keep my room key in a pouch on a lanyard while cruising.  Don't need a purse while I'm on the ship.  I do bring an evening bag for formal night.  There's nothing worse than wearing an evening dress adorned with a lanyard.


----------



## Tonya2426

3guysandagal said:


> OK, Our Itinerasry.
> Day of landing back in WDW.
> MK after Trails end.
> I have it set on slow tour.
> We should be able to do, and not in order of attendance:
> 
> BTM
> Country Bear Jamboree
> Buzz Lightyear
> Tom Sawyer Island
> PoC
> Swiss Family Treehouse
> Monsters inc
> Stitch (which in my opinion can be skipped if falling behind)
> The Speedway
> Barnstormer
> Dinner at Chef Mickeys
> IASW
> HM
> and Wishes.
> 
> PHEW!!!
> 
> If I have to skip one or two, I'm still happy!!!


 
That is a lot to do for a "slow" tour.


----------



## tickledtink33

3guysandagal said:


> RideMax is addictive.........



I'm thinking of trying it for my Disneyland trip in June.  Since it's a busier time of year and I'm not very familiar with Disneyland or DCA it may help to save me time.  And especially since Pete recommended it to me personally.


----------



## tickledtink33

3guysandagal said:


> OK, Our Itinerasry.
> Day of landing back in WDW.
> MK after Trails end.
> I have it set on slow tour.
> We should be able to do, and not in order of attendance:
> 
> BTM
> Country Bear Jamboree
> Buzz Lightyear
> Tom Sawyer Island
> PoC
> Swiss Family Treehouse
> Monsters inc
> Stitch (which in my opinion can be skipped if falling behind)
> The Speedway
> Barnstormer
> Dinner at Chef Mickeys
> IASW
> HM
> and Wishes.
> 
> PHEW!!!
> 
> If I have to skip one or two, I'm still happy!!!



Do you guys like Stitch's Great Escape?  I personally can't stand this attraction.  I can smell that discusting chili dog odor as soon as I enter the room.  And then it lingers in my hair for the rest of the day.  Yuck!


----------



## tickledtink33

Tonya2426 said:


> That is a lot to do for a "slow" tour.



Makes you wonder what a fast, busy touring plan is like eh.  If the Disneyland version works good maybe I will try it for my July WDW visit.  I'm not used to the summer crowds.


----------



## 3guysandagal

tickledtink33 said:


> Do you guys like Stitch's Great Escape?  I personally can't stand this attraction.  I can smell that discusting chili dog odor as soon as I enter the room.  And then it lingers in my hair for the rest of the day.  Yuck!




No, but the kids do, so I figure its one of those "we dont have time" rides.

But its on the itinerary when they look!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Tonya2426 said:


> That is a lot to do for a "slow" tour.




The slow tour has you staying in one world and then moving on to the next.

The "normal" tour has you jumping all over some times.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Double post.

Stooopid Puter....


----------



## DisneyKevin

*Helpful Hint....*

To expedite your check in process go to www.DisneyCruise.com and complete the online check in process.

It will make things go much faster at check in.

After a day or two...this message will be pages back.

Tell everyone.

It really will help you get on the ship faster. I did it for John and I this evening.


----------



## 3guysandagal

DisneyKevin said:


> *Helpful Hint....*
> 
> To expedite your check in process go to www.DisneyCruise.com and complete the online check in process.
> 
> It will make things go much faster at check in.
> 
> After a day or two...this message will be pages back.
> 
> Tell everyone.
> 
> It really will help you get on the ship faster. I did it for John and I this evening.



Thanks Kevin!

One of those things that keep getting put on the backburner.

Have to do that this week!

Not now of course.....

Tomorrow....

After I buy a new printer.


----------



## aspen37

OKW Lover said:


> Shall we play a game?



When I saw "Shall we play a game" I heard it in my head the way it sounded on the movie War Games. I have not thought about that movie in years. 
Another great pic Jeff!



katscradle said:


> I remember having my wisdom pulled, yuck!
> Take it easy, watch how you chew your food or you wind up like Todd and chewing either your tongue or your lips.
> Took the boys to the dentist today for their cleanings and check-ups.
> Both had cavities.
> The total when all was done $750.00 and she gave me a bit of a break!
> Then off to the mall to get DS11 some new jeans that fit! $120.00 for 2 pairs.
> Bought DH a gift for our trip that I have been thinking about for a while.
> DS5 wanted a new suitcase, because Kenny & Daddy got stuff.
> Needless to say this day has been an expensive day!
> No more shopping till we get down to WDW!
> I have had it!



Wow great shopping day.
I made a list of what I need to buy.
Contacts, FE, 2 skirts, 1 pair of flip flops, toiletries. That was all I could think of.



guynwdm said:


> All is still going well.  Post surgery 9 hours and all I have is a headache.  I can feel my tongue again and my lip just feels asleep.  I can feel the teeth (well should say where they were) and it is not hurting ...  yet.  Here's hoping.
> 
> maybe if the tooth fairy is busy Tinkerbell would leave something under my pillow??



That's great! I hope you feel better soon.



MerriePoppins said:


> So....I hear there's a cruise leaving in a few weeks.....



Thank goodness! 




georgemoe said:


> So how is everyone doing tonight?
> 
> *Are we ready to cruise?*
> 
> Long work day today.  Like everyone else I need this vacation to get here.



Hi George! I'm doing Ok. I am ready for the cruise.



DLBDS said:


> Howdy, George! I just got here myself.



Hi Dara!



DVCsince02 said:


> Hi!



Hi Jen!



3guysandagal said:


> I'm just going to summarize with a...
> 
> Howdy all!!!!



Hi John!



DisneyKevin said:


> This isnt going to get you a better stateroom.



Hi Kevin! You're cracking me up with your one liners. 




Madi100 said:


> It might, it just might.  I'm aiming for yours.



 Good luck with that Nicole.




scarlett873 said:


> Ugh...remember that midterm I took last week? Yeah...I received my lowest grade to date on it...I actually got a C.
> 
> I can still pull an A in the class though...
> 
> I am soooooooooooo worn out. The Children's Museum is a lot of fun, but it's exhausting chasing after those munchkins!



You can do it Brandie! 



3guysandagal said:


> Is anyone else using RideMax for their trip?



I have a Mac so I can't use it.



Tonya2426 said:


> This will be us very shortly!!!!



I can't wait Tonya! 



tickledtink33 said:


> I was wondering what you were both referring to.  I guess I missed it.  Is someone trying to invade our thread?





Tonya2426 said:


> Some link and something about challenging them to a dual.    Just your garden variety spam.




I was wondering too Kim. Thanks Tonya.



tickledtink33 said:


> I hope so!  As much as I love all my podcast cruise dis friends, I really don't want to see ya'll nekked.



I don't want to see myself naked! 

Ok I think I'm caught up for now.

I have a problem with the multi quote, if there are more than 25 images then I have to figure out what images to delete!


----------



## aspen37

DisneyKevin said:


> *Helpful Hint....*
> 
> To expedite your check in process go to www.DisneyCruise.com and complete the online check in process.
> 
> It will make things go much faster at check in.
> 
> After a day or two...this message will be pages back.
> 
> Tell everyone.
> 
> It really will help you get on the ship faster. I did it for John and I this evening.



Thanks Kevin.


----------



## 3guysandagal

HOLY MULTIPOST!!!

Tracy loves you!


----------



## Tonya2426

DisneyKevin said:


> *Helpful Hint....*
> 
> To expedite your check in process go to www.DisneyCruise.com and complete the online check in process.
> 
> It will make things go much faster at check in.
> 
> After a day or two...this message will be pages back.
> 
> Tell everyone.
> 
> It really will help you get on the ship faster. I did it for John and I this evening.


 
Thanks for reminding us!  

I still need to get my father's credit card number  and then I can print them.    (My parents are cruising with us - it's not like I still charge on my parents credit card  - although I probably would if they let me.)


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> HOLY MULTIPOST!!!
> 
> Tracy loves you!



Hi John! It's hard sometimes with all of those quotes. It's hard to see where one starts and ends.


----------



## winotracy

maiziezoe said:


> So many things I wanted to post... but this is a family board.
> 
> 
> giggle
> 
> 
> ASK TRACY QUESTION:
> 
> If we are leaving our car at the Dolphin and taking the FUN BUS to the port, do we let you know or the good peeps at the Dolphin... and when do we inform such person of this information?



I need to know that you are leaving a car well in advance (like now) so I can inform the Dolphin.  When we get closer to the the cruise and I send out information on the transfers, there will be instructions on the cars.  Only those who have already told me they are leaving a car will be able to.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Hi Tracy, morning everyone!   Alicia officially started packing over the weekend. FE gifts and shoes and a few other items. There's no stopping her now!


----------



## Yvet

Morning to y'all


I just had a visit from Fed Ex!!!!!!


----------



## Yvet

Launchpad11B said:


> Hi Tracy, morning everyone!   Alicia officially started packing over the weekend. FE gifts and shoes and a few other items. There's no stopping her now!




There are more people already started....
We leave in 10 days and didn't started packing yet......


----------



## OKW Lover

winotracy said:


> I just spent the last 3-4 hours working on dining arrangements.  Nobody better want to change things on me now.
> 
> Oh and since Disney makes the ultimate decision where everyone will be seated, you won't see a list of who is seated together in advance as it is subject to change.  Also, some people who are linked with everyone are not listed on the first page so we cannot post them here.
> 
> Thank you!



Thanks for your hard work - it must have been like doing a 1000 piece jigsaw puzzle.  Now if Disney will only actually read the requests we'll be all set.


----------



## OKW Lover

Palo Check In




Small confession - these aren't my pictures.  They all come from the DIS


----------



## cocowum

MerriePoppins said:


> with great shoes


Did someone say SHOES?  Hi Susan 



Dodie said:


> Ditto that!
> 
> 
> I'm to the point now where I'm PM-ing Paul and Don for non-DISing DH Phillip.



I laughed when I saw your pm. Your DH will have lots of fun. The question is does he play Ping pong?


----------



## sandyh67

DisneyKevin said:


> *Helpful Hint....*
> 
> To expedite your check in process go to www.DisneyCruise.com and complete the online check in process.
> 
> It will make things go much faster at check in.
> 
> After a day or two...this message will be pages back.
> 
> Tell everyone.
> 
> It really will help you get on the ship faster. I did it for John and I this evening.




a day or two??


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

What does everyone have planned for nassau day?  Is anyone doing Stuart Cove?  DH wants to snorkel but I haven't read great things about snorkeling in Nassau.  My vote was to stay on board and do the margarita tasting


----------



## lttlmc3

Launchpad11B said:


> Hi Tracy, morning everyone!   Alicia officially started packing over the weekend. FE gifts and shoes and a few other items. There's no stopping her now!



Ugh, I don't even want to think about packing!!!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Tonya2426 said:


> it's not like I still charge on my parents credit card  - although I probably would if they let me.)


 I see nothing wrong with this   If only I could forge my mother's name...I've never been good at that.


----------



## kab407

Good Morning !


----------



## kab407

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> What does everyone have planned for nassau day?  Is anyone doing Stuart Cove?  DH wants to snorkel but I haven't read great things about snorkeling in Nassau.  My vote was to stay on board and do the margarita tasting



I know that Dodie, Phillip and myself plan on staying onboard and sample the various cocktails the bartenders specialize in.  My Mom is bent on going to the Atlantis and spending my inheritance.


----------



## firsttimemom

3guysandagal said:


> After I buy a new printer.




My printer came back to life! I found something on the internet that said to unplug it for 20 min and it worked!


----------



## ADP

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> What does everyone have planned for nassau day?  Is anyone doing Stuart Cove?  DH wants to snorkel but I haven't read great things about snorkeling in Nassau.  My vote was to stay on board and do the margarita tasting


Good morning!  
We are planning on eating breakfast and taking a cab over to Atlantis for about 3  hours and then heading back to the ship to eat and relax.


----------



## ADP

kab407 said:


> Good Morning !


Good morning Kathy!  



firsttimemom said:


> My printer came back to life! I found something on the internet that said to unplug it for 20 min and it worked!


A good reboot in the computer world, most of the time, will do wonders.


----------



## tiggerbell

I don't know what Shelly's plan is for Nassau day, but I will probably be in a deck chair - having drinks BROUGHT to me...  


or following Pete around the ship like a puppy...


until the martini tasting...


or something shiny catches my attention...


what was I talking about?


----------



## firsttimemom

tiggerbell said:


> I don't know what Shelly's plan is for Nassau day, but I will probably be in a deck chair - having drinks BROUGHT to me...
> 
> 
> or following Pete around the ship like a puppy...
> 
> 
> until the martini tasting...
> 
> 
> or something shiny catches my attention...
> 
> 
> what was I talking about?



sounds like an excellent plan! BTW- I'm late to the game in praising your disney xstitch. I did a big one years ago and know the amount of work that goes into it. No way to I have the attention span for something like that now.


----------



## Madi100

OKW Lover said:


> Palo Check In
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small confession - these aren't my pictures.  They all come from the DIS*



Really???  I was so in awe of your excellent photography skills!  I guess that awe probably needs to be redirected to Corey or Pete.  Now I'll just have to be in awe of your photo  posting abilities.


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> I don't know what Shelly's plan is for Nassau day, but I will probably be in a deck chair - having drinks BROUGHT to me...
> 
> 
> or following Pete around the ship like a puppy...
> 
> 
> until the martini tasting...
> 
> 
> or something shiny catches my attention...
> 
> 
> what was I talking about?




Deck chair sounds really, really, really, really good right now!!

If I do anything, and that's a big if I will head over to Atlantis for a little bit, but I doubt it!!


----------



## lttlmc3

I have no idea what we are doing for Nassau day.  I can hardly plan the first day much less beyond that!


----------



## LMO429

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> What does everyone have planned for nassau day?  Is anyone doing Stuart Cove?  DH wants to snorkel but I haven't read great things about snorkeling in Nassau.  My vote was to stay on board and do the margarita tasting



we had the atlantis aquaventure planned but we canceled it, we decided since we are going to be at wdw for a week after the cruise runnning around that we would like to relax as much as possible on the cruise.



ask tracy question.  For the fun bus from the dolphin to the port are we going to receive some sort of voucher or confirmation that we will need to present before we get on the bus?

p.s. sorry if this has been asked before


----------



## spaddy

kab407 said:


> Good Morning !



Good Morning.



Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I see nothing wrong with this   If only I could forge my mother's name...I've never been good at that.



I am very good at signing my mom's name.  Sometimes I do it by accident when I am signing my own.



kab407 said:


> I know that Dodie, Phillip and myself plan on staying onboard and sample the various cocktails the bartenders specialize in.  My Mom is bent on going to the Atlantis and spending my inheritance.



I think staying onboard is a good plan.  We are going to the Dolphin Encounter and maybe Atlantis if we have any energy left.



firsttimemom said:


> My printer came back to life! I found something on the internet that said to unplug it for 20 min and it worked!



That is quite a trick.  Don't you love technology?


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> I remember having my wisdom pulled, yuck!
> Take it easy, watch how you chew your food or you wind up like Todd and chewing either your tongue or your lips.
> Took the boys to the dentist today for their cleanings and check-ups.
> Both had cavities.
> The total when all was done $750.00 and she gave me a bit of a break!
> Then off to the mall to get DS11 some new jeans that fit! $120.00 for 2 pairs.
> Bought DH a gift for our trip that I have been thinking about for a while.
> DS5 wanted a new suitcase, because Kenny & Daddy got stuff.
> Needless to say this day has been an expensive day!
> No more shopping till we get down to WDW!
> I have had it!



Yikes, an expensive day indeed!



kab407 said:


> Todd, is there room in the schedule for a ping-pong tourny?



There is always room. 



MenashaCorp said:


> Nah.  I prefer my Mountain cats non-muddy.



So you prefer them covered in Jello?



DisneyKevin said:


> *Helpful Hint....*
> 
> To expedite your check in process go to www.DisneyCruise.com and complete the online check in process.
> 
> It will make things go much faster at check in.
> 
> After a day or two...this message will be pages back.
> 
> Tell everyone.
> 
> It really will help you get on the ship faster. I did it for John and I this evening.



Deja vù! I swear I read this *exact* post before....



Disneybridein2k3 said:


> What does everyone have planned for nassau day?  Is anyone doing Stuart Cove?  DH wants to snorkel but I haven't read great things about snorkeling in Nassau.  My vote was to stay on board and do the margarita tasting



Breakfast. Get off the boat and wander around for a short time. Buy a cigar. Get back onboard. Lunch. Go to the DI presentation. Martini tasting. Wine tasting. Stumble back to room to sober up for a bit. Dinner.


----------



## scarlett873

Morning!

It never fails...I try and keep my nails nice and at a decent length right before a vacation. Every stinking time they all start breaking right about 2-3 weeks before we're supposed to leave!! Grrrrrrr....

I need to focus on studying for my final next week and writing my part of our 10-12 page group paper. We're doing an economic analysis of Dunkin Donuts. It's all due on Monday...

Once this class is done, then I can focus on packing!!


----------



## tiggerbell

firsttimemom said:


> sounds like an excellent plan! BTW- I'm late to the game in praising your disney xstitch. I did a big one years ago and know the amount of work that goes into it. No way to I have the attention span for something like that now.


 
Thank you - my girls are now 20 & 18... ALL I have is time!!!


----------



## Madi100

UGH!  I am so tired today.  I stayed up way too late last night.  Very busy day, too.  Gym, dentist, hair appointment, baby-sitting, bike rodeo, soccer practice, budget meeting, PTO meeting.  And, no, I will not be riding the bike or playing soccer.  I will just be the taxi service for those two events.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> UGH!  I am so tired today.  I stayed up way too late last night.  Very busy day, too.  Gym, dentist, hair appointment, baby-sitting, bike rodeo, soccer practice, budget meeting, PTO meeting.  And, no, I will not be riding the bike or playing soccer.  I will just be the taxi service for those two events.



What exactly is a bike rodeo? Do you ride 8's around barrels? Try to lasso tricycles?


----------



## OKW Lover

tiggerbell said:


> I don't know what Shelly's plan is for Nassau day, but I will probably be in a deck chair - having drinks BROUGHT to me...
> 
> 
> or following Pete around the ship like a puppy...
> 
> 
> until the martini tasting...
> 
> 
> or something shiny catches my attention...
> 
> 
> what was I talking about?



Hi Dory.  



Madi100 said:


> Really???  I was so in awe of your excellent photography skills!  I guess that awe probably needs to be redirected to Corey or Pete.  Now I'll just have to be in awe of your photo  posting abilities.



Actually I do have excellent photography skills - its just that my DCL pic's from 2001 aren't handy, but the DIS pic's are.   

Anyway, the purpose of posting the pictures is just to brighten everybody's day.


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> What exactly is a bike rodeo? Do you ride 8's around barrels? Try to lasso tricycles?





Morning!


Todd, your Nassau day sounds very similar to ours.


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> What exactly is a bike rodeo? Do you ride 8's around barrels? Try to lasso tricycles?



The kids take their bikes and do bike safety skills.  They ride their bikes around cones to see how well they can handle the bike.  The one we've been to before they gave out free bike helmets.  And, as much fun as it would be, I don't believe they will lasso tricycles.


----------



## shellyminnie

OKW Lover said:


> Hi Dory.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I do have excellent photography skills - its just that my DCL pic's from 2001 aren't handy, but the DIS pic's are.
> 
> Anyway, the purpose of posting the pictures is just to brighten everybody's day.



We  the pics Jeff!!! Keep them coming!!


----------



## Madi100

OKW Lover said:


> Actually I do have excellent photography skills - its just that my DCL pic's from 2001 aren't handy, but the DIS pic's are.
> 
> Anyway, the purpose of posting the pictures is just to brighten everybody's day.



And, brighten my day you do!!!  I LOVE it when you post those pictures.


----------



## jeanigor

OKW Lover said:


> Actually I do have excellent photography skills - its just that my DCL pic's from 2001 aren't handy, but the DIS pic's are.
> 
> Anyway, the purpose of posting the pictures is just to brighten everybody's day.



I could tell from your FB pics that you have photographic skills.

And your postings do just that. They are rays of sunshine.


----------



## MenashaCorp

jeanigor said:


> So you prefer them covered in Jello?


 
Mmmmm.. Jell-O.....



scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I need to focus on studying for my final next week and writing my part of our 10-12 page group paper. We're doing an economic analysis of Dunkin Donuts. It's all due on Monday...


 
Here's a point: Money saving: They moved from thick, icing-like filling in their Bavarian Kreme and Vanilla Kreme powdered donuts (when I was  kid) to almost liquid filling when they re-franchised.  Cheap b****rds... Oh, and they moved across 86th Street... 



OKW Lover said:


> Anyway, the purpose of posting the pictures is just to brighten everybody's day.


 
It works!!


----------



## jeanigor

Guess what....






26 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!!" and Some Buffoonery on Buses!
25 Days Until 6 DIS'ers get Muddy for Give Kids the World!


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> Todd, your Nassau day sounds very similar to ours.



Our Nassau day may become pretty similar as well. We are thinking about cancelling the segway tour...I would rather be able to spend that money on nice dinners while at WDW than ride a segway in Nassau. I was never married to the idea of the segway tour to begin with. I was going along with it because I thought DH would enjoy it. He's the one suggesting that we cancel it...he's happy just getting off the ship for a bit and then hanging out on board!


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Our Nassau day may become pretty similar as well. We are thinking about cancelling the segway tour...I would rather be able to spend that money on nice dinners while at WDW than ride a segway in Nassau. I was never married to the idea of the segway tour to begin with. I was going along with it because I thought DH would enjoy it. He's the one suggesting that we cancel it...he's happy just getting off the ship for a bit and then hanging out on board!



Sounds like we have a group.


----------



## winotracy

LMO429 said:


> we had the atlantis aquaventure planned but we canceled it, we decided since we are going to be at wdw for a week after the cruise runnning around that we would like to relax as much as possible on the cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> ask tracy question.  For the fun bus from the dolphin to the port are we going to receive some sort of voucher or confirmation that we will need to present before we get on the bus?
> 
> p.s. sorry if this has been asked before



I will be sending out an email when we get a bit closer.  I will be checking everyone in at the buses so as long as you know your name, you'll be fine.


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> I will be sending out an email when we get a bit closer.  I will be checking everyone in at the buses so as long as you know your name, you'll be fine.



DIS name? RL name? Legal name?  You are asking us to remember FAR too much.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Morning kids...... Somebody go into work for me so I can sleep in!

Please?!?



Nassau day is hopefully brekfast in bed. And cocktails on deck.......It'll be far more lovely from a distance I think.....


----------



## Dodie

*Important FYI: * 

Those of you asking about the Nassau day, if you're not on the tastings thread you might not know that Tracy has said that will most likely be the day of the Disney Insitute historian presentations.  However, there will be three of them and we'll all need to sign up in advance (not yet - she's not ready) for the one that we want to attend - so you can work it around your schedule for the day.


----------



## maiziezoe

DisneyKevin said:


> *Helpful Hint....*
> 
> To expedite your check in process go to www.DisneyCruise.com and complete the online check in process.
> 
> It will make things go much faster at check in.
> 
> After a day or two...this message will be pages back.
> 
> Tell everyone.
> 
> It really will help you get on the ship faster. I did it for John and I this evening.



Thanks Kevin!  Just waiting for our passports to arrive. 



ASK ANYONE QUESTION:


Does Pal Mickey work on the ship?


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> There is another one, but I can't think of what it is called.  We LOVED dancing to that record.  It came out in 1979.  I think I had it that long, too.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYnKTgqSgNQ



Launchpad11B said:


> Hi Tracy, morning everyone!   Alicia officially started packing over the weekend. FE gifts and shoes and a few other items. There's no stopping her now!



Been packed for weeks   About 80 percent done, I have to do my tech equipment packing still, that is always a full day of charging and prepp'en 3 DVD players and movies and camera stuff...etc...etc...



Madi100 said:


> And, brighten my day you do!!!  I LOVE it when you post those pictures.



Ok, this made me think of last nights How I met your mother.  Anyone watch this?  Jeff is now "DCL Picture Guy"  and whatever you do, don't google the joke he started at the beginning of the show OMG!


----------



## tickledtink33

DisneyKevin said:


> *Helpful Hint....*
> 
> To expedite your check in process go to www.DisneyCruise.com and complete the online check in process.
> 
> It will make things go much faster at check in.
> 
> After a day or two...this message will be pages back.
> 
> Tell everyone.
> 
> It really will help you get on the ship faster. I did it for John and I this evening.



Thanks Kevin!

Already completed online check in.  I know some other folks have as well.


----------



## disneyfan19712006

OKW Lover said:


> Thanks for your hard work - it must have been like doing a 1000 piece jigsaw puzzle.  Now if Disney will only actually read the requests we'll be all set.



Yes, Thanks a million Tracy. 
Getting all this togethere with this large a group you are one in a million.
Can't wait to meet you!!!


----------



## tickledtink33

Launchpad11B said:


> Hi Tracy, morning everyone!   Alicia officially started packing over the weekend. FE gifts and shoes and a few other items. There's no stopping her now!



I hope your flying Southwest or an airline that doesn't charge bag fees.


----------



## tickledtink33

Yvet said:


> Morning to y'all
> 
> 
> I just had a visit from Fed Ex!!!!!!



Could it be..........................CRUISE DOCUMENTS!


----------



## disneyfan19712006

TheBeadPirate said:


> Morning kids...... Somebody go into work for me so I can sleep in!
> 
> Please?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Nassau day is hopefully brekfast in bed. And cocktails on deck.......It'll be far more lovely from a distance I think.....


somebody take over for me please. My son't car is broke so I have to drive him an hour away to school, then another hour back to where I work. I'm ready to go back to bed and my day has just started.


----------



## tickledtink33

Just had my 1000th post.  I've come a long way since Mousefest.


----------



## spaddy

dpuck1998 said:


> Ok, this made me think of last nights How I met your mother.  Anyone watch this?  Jeff is now "DCL Picture Guy"  and whatever you do, don't google the joke he started at the beginning of the show OMG!



I am googling it right now.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

ADP said:


> Good morning!
> We are planning on eating breakfast and taking a cab over to Atlantis for about 3  hours and then heading back to the ship to eat and relax.



This is our plan as well...go check out Atlantis, then come back for martini tasting!


----------



## tickledtink33

tiggerbell said:


> I don't know what Shelly's plan is for Nassau day, but I will probably be in a deck chair - having drinks BROUGHT to me...
> 
> 
> or following Pete around the ship like a puppy...
> 
> 
> until the martini tasting...
> 
> 
> or something shiny catches my attention...
> 
> 
> what was I talking about?



This is also most likely the day when the Disney Historian will be speaking.  I will probably be staying on board somewhere near the adult pool.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

tickledtink33 said:


> Just had my 1000th post.  I've come a long way since Mousefest.



You go, girl!!!


----------



## disneyfan19712006

jeanigor said:


> Yikes, an expensive day indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> There is always room.
> 
> 
> 
> So you prefer them covered in Jello?
> 
> 
> 
> Deja vù! I swear I read this *exact* post before....
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast. Get off the boat and wander around for a short time. Buy a cigar. Get back onboard. Lunch. Go to the DI presentation. Martini tasting. Wine tasting. Stumble back to room to sober up for a bit. Dinner.


 
We are spending the day with our friend Mary. Pick up some KFC and head to the public beach. Mary is a taxi driver there in Nassau that we meet a couple of years ago. We go several times a year and have become good friends. She was going to come visit us this summer but is now caring for her very ill mother in law. So we are taking the opportunity to just hang out on the beach then back to her house for a while making it back for dinner. Just a nice relaxing day with friends. Like I said we've been so many times that we just walk past all the braiders etc.. Usually she meets us on the pier so we go right to the van and on our way.


----------



## dpuck1998

spaddy said:


> I am googling it right now.



Don't say I didn't warn you!


----------



## jeanigor

disneyfan19712006 said:


> somebody take over for me please. My son't car is broke so I have to drive him an hour away to school, then another hour back to where I work. I'm ready to go back to bed and my day has just started.



Sounds like me right now. DP doesn't drive, so his mom picks him up and drops him off at work, then I pick him up after work. In rush hour. Yay. (Can you tell the excitement in my voice?) For those of us in Metro Detroit, I go from the Palace to 23 & Gratiot to turn around and drive back to Rochester. Fun stuff. Really. Almost as much fun as slamming your face with a door.



tickledtink33 said:


> Just had my 1000th post.  I've come a long way since Mousefest.



 Woo Hoo! Congrats Kim! I guess we bring out the chatty in everybody.


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> Do you guys like Stitch's Great Escape?  I personally can't stand this attraction.  I can smell that discusting chili dog odor as soon as I enter the room.  And then it lingers in my hair for the rest of the day.  Yuck!



I hate it, but I am with the boy's so I just have to remind myself that I have to give a little to get a little.


----------



## aGoofyMom

scarlett873 said:


> Ugh...remember that midterm I took last week? Yeah...I received my lowest grade to date on it...I actually got a C.
> 
> I can still pull an A in the class though...
> 
> I am soooooooooooo worn out. The Children's Museum is a lot of fun, but it's exhausting chasing after those munchkins!



 go for that A!!!! 



3guysandagal said:


> RideMax is addictive.........



I haven't looked into it yet, as we are only going to spend 2 days at WDW - I don't have really high hopes with these crowds...how does it work?  Is it a subscription?  If I pay for something now, is it going to also work for my DL trip in August/September?  Sorry to pester, I just haven't found time to look it up.  Thanks!



DisneyKevin said:


> *Helpful Hint....*
> 
> To expedite your check in process go to www.DisneyCruise.com and complete the online check in process.
> 
> It will make things go much faster at check in.
> 
> After a day or two...this message will be pages back.
> 
> Tell everyone.
> 
> It really will help you get on the ship faster. I did it for John and I this evening.



On the "Cruise To Do" list...



Yvet said:


> Morning to y'all
> 
> 
> I just had a visit from Fed Ex!!!!!!







Disneybridein2k3 said:


> What does everyone have planned for nassau day?  Is anyone doing Stuart Cove?  DH wants to snorkel but I haven't read great things about snorkeling in Nassau.  My vote was to stay on board and do the margarita tasting



Hadn't planned on much...decided against the Straw Market, I think DH is looking forward to having a quieter day hanging out on board.



scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> It never fails...I try and keep my nails nice and at a decent length right before a vacation. Every stinking time they all start breaking right about 2-3 weeks before we're supposed to leave!! Grrrrrrr....
> 
> I need to focus on studying for my final next week and writing my part of our 10-12 page group paper. We're doing an economic analysis of Dunkin Donuts. It's all due on Monday...
> 
> Once this class is done, then I can focus on packing!!



It's like the nails KNOW that an event is approaching! 
Good luck on the paper...



Madi100 said:


> UGH!  I am so tired today.  I stayed up way too late last night.  Very busy day, too.  Gym, dentist, hair appointment, baby-sitting, bike rodeo, soccer practice, budget meeting, PTO meeting.  And, no, I will not be riding the bike or playing soccer.  I will just be the taxi service for those two events.



 You work sooooo hard!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> Sounds like me right now. DP doesn't drive, so his mom picks him up and drops him off at work, then I pick him up after work. In rush hour. Yay. (Can you tell the excitement in my voice?) For those of us in Metro Detroit, I go from the Palace to 23 & Gratiot to turn around and drive back to Rochester. Fun stuff. Really. Almost as much fun as slamming your face with a door.



I'll take the door thanks!


----------



## tickledtink33

winotracy said:


> I will be sending out an email when we get a bit closer.  I will be checking everyone in at the buses so *as long as you know your name, you'll be fine.*



Well if I drink too much the night before at the Poly I can always check my passport.


----------



## kimisabella

Morning everyone

For the Nassau day - I know we will be taking a taxi over to Atlantis to check it out - maybe some others will want to take the taxi w/us?

I have a question about my flattie - it is all finished and laminated, but, is anyone putting a stick or handle on them - this is my first flattie experience


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> Well if I drink too much the night before at the Poly I can always check my passport.



What no pre-"Pre-Cruise Breakfast" mimosa's for you? I guess more for me and Baba


----------



## tickledtink33

calypso*a*go-go said:


> You go, girl!!!



Hi Lisa


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> Just had my 1000th post.  I've come a long way since Mousefest.



Congrats on your 100th post!


----------



## katscradle

Good morning everyone!
Well I am caught up, now I am off the the garage to see what's wrong 
with my car.
1998 olds LSS
328000 kms. on it and the check engine light is on and won't go off!
Darn wonder how much this is going to cost?


----------



## dpuck1998

kimisabella said:


> I have a question about my flattie - it is all finished and laminated, but, is anyone putting a stick or handle on them - this is my first flattie experience



Hmm...ponders where exactly you would put said stick?


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Good morning everyone!
> Well I am caught up, now I am off the the garage to see what's wrong
> with my car.
> 1998 olds LSS
> 328000 kms. on it and the check engine light is on and won't go off!
> Darn wonder how much this is going to cost?



Hopefully not as much as you spent yesterday....


----------



## tickledtink33

aGoofyMom said:


> I haven't looked into it yet, as we are only going to spend 2 days at WDW - I don't have really high hopes with these crowds...how does it work?  Is it a subscription?  If I pay for something now, is it going to also work for my DL trip in August/September?  Sorry to pester, I just haven't found time to look it up.  Thanks!



The Disneyland version and the WDW version of Ridemax are 2 *different* purchases.  It looks like you can pay for a 90 day subscription of either for $14.95.  they also have 1 year subscriptions available.


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> What no pre-"Pre-Cruise Breakfast" mimosa's for you? I guess more for me and Baba



Forgot about the mimosas.  I might indulge.  I just had a couple for Easter brunch.


----------



## tickledtink33

dpuck1998 said:


> Hmm...ponders where exactly you would put said stick?



YOU WOULD!!!!


----------



## guynwdm

This talk of paddles has me a bit scared...  


We're still talking ping pong right????


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> Forgot about the mimosas.  I might indulge.  I just had a couple for Easter brunch.



We had bellinis. Similar to a mimosa. Just peach nectar instead of orange juice.


----------



## winotracy

jeanigor said:


> DIS name? RL name? Legal name?  You are asking us to remember FAR too much.



You can always present your passport, birth certificate or photo ID to me 



maiziezoe said:


> Thanks Kevin!  Just waiting for our passports to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> ASK ANYONE QUESTION:
> 
> 
> Does Pal Mickey work on the ship?



No



tickledtink33 said:


> Well if I drink too much the night before at the Poly I can always check my passport.


----------



## shellyminnie

Well, I was going to go to school and work in the computer lab until my anatomy lab but it's pouring down rain and we're in a tornado watch so I guess I will be working from home this morning!!


----------



## jeanigor

guynwdm said:


> This talk of paddles has me a bit scared...
> 
> 
> We're still talking ping pong right????



All depends on how much drinking we have done before hand....just be aware, Don is always looking for a good new wife to add to his collection....just sayin'


----------



## DVCsince02

Be safe Shelly!


----------



## DVCsince02

HEY!!!

Did anyone notice what page we are on?  You know what that means...........





1

















2












3












4





I declare a posting war!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aGoofyMom

tickledtink33 said:


> Just had my 1000th post.  I've come a long way since Mousefest.



Congrats!!



katscradle said:


> Good morning everyone!
> Well I am caught up, now I am off the the garage to see what's wrong
> with my car.
> 1998 olds LSS
> 328000 kms. on it and the check engine light is on and won't go off!
> Darn wonder how much this is going to cost?





I have an appointment next week - take off the snow tires, oil change, and the dreaded Emissions test!!!  I hope it passes!  I have to do my plates before we leave! 



tickledtink33 said:


> The Disneyland version and the WDW version of Ridemax are 2 *different* purchases.  It looks like you can pay for a 90 day subscription of either for $14.95.  they also have 1 year subscriptions available.



I think I will wait and the the DL then - Thanks!!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

Bad Jen, I would never partake in such posting activities....


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> Be safe Shelly!



I'm not going anywhere right now!!! Hopefully, it clears up before I do have to leave though!! I can't miss anatomy lab - we're doing the reproduction system today!!!


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> Bad Jen, I would never partake in such posting activities....



Why is Don trying to be a goodie goodie?


----------



## aspen37

Launchpad11B said:


> Hi Tracy, morning everyone!   Alicia officially started packing over the weekend. FE gifts and shoes and a few other items. There's no stopping her now!



Good morning everyone! I started packing in earnest last night.



OKW Lover said:


> Palo Check In
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small confession - these aren't my pictures.  They all come from the DIS



Jeff, we don't care if you took them! It is nice seeing the pictures everyday. Keep them coming!



ADP said:


> Good morning!
> We are planning on eating breakfast and taking a cab over to Atlantis for about 3  hours and then heading back to the ship to eat and relax.



I would like to go to the DI historian talk first. Then go over to Atlantis. We don't have to be back on the boat till 7:00 PM so that will be plenty of time to hang out over at Atlantis.



Madi100 said:


> UGH!  I am so tired today.  I stayed up way too late last night.  Very busy day, too.  Gym, dentist, hair appointment, baby-sitting, bike rodeo, soccer practice, budget meeting, PTO meeting.  And, no, I will not be riding the bike or playing soccer.  I will just be the taxi service for those two events.



Wow you had a very busy day.


jeanigor said:


> Guess what....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!!" and Some Buffoonery on Buses!
> 25 Days Until 6 DIS'ers get Muddy for Give Kids the World!



It's getting closer!   



tickledtink33 said:


> Just had my 1000th post.  I've come a long way since Mousefest.



Congrats Kim!



katscradle said:


> Good morning everyone!
> Well I am caught up, now I am off the the garage to see what's wrong
> with my car.
> 1998 olds LSS
> 328000 kms. on it and the check engine light is on and won't go off!
> Darn wonder how much this is going to cost?



Good morning Kath!


----------



## chirurgeon

I just got a massage!!!!!!!!!!.  I love it, we have a massage therapist come in every other Tuesday and we get a massage in one of those massage chairs.  He does wonders for my neck.  I am definitely getting a massage on the cruise.  I guess I will need to go up to the spa and schedule it when I get my Rainforest Room passes for the whole cruise.

Kim


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> I'm not going anywhere right now!!! Hopefully, it clears up before I do have to leave though!! I can't miss anatomy lab - we're doing the reproduction system today!!!



Just talk to Don....he's an expert.....


----------



## DVCsince02

Yay Kim!  Massages rock!


----------



## DVCsince02

The reproductive system?  Let me know if you find the off switch to that thing.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Just checked and my cruise docs will be delivered tomorrow!


----------



## tiggerbell

winotracy said:


> I will be sending out an email when we get a bit closer. I will be checking everyone in at the buses so as long as you know your name, you'll be fine.


 
For some reason, I started packing this morning between taking a shower and getting dressed...  I'm standing in front of my closet, just wearing slippers, and throwing things from the closet onto the bed...

It was neither pretty or productive.


----------



## firsttimemom

shellyminnie said:


> Well, I was going to go to school and work in the computer lab until my anatomy lab but it's pouring down rain and we're in a tornado watch so I guess I will be working from home this morning!!




aaah- spring.  Stay safe!


----------



## DVCsince02

Don!  Your my DIS DH, you're supposed to back me up?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> I just got a massage!!!!!!!!!!.  I love it, we have a massage therapist come in every other Tuesday and we get a massage in one of those massage chairs.  He does wonders for my neck.  I am definitely getting a massage on the cruise.  I guess I will need to go up to the spa and schedule it when I get my Rainforest Room passes for the whole cruise.
> 
> Kim



Awesome. I'm not sure I would like strangers touching me like that though.


----------



## DVCsince02

I'm going to start packing this week.  I need to cut off all those tags to help with the 50 pound weight limit.    I would start today, but the laundry is backing up.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

My biggest challenge with packing will be getting my son into a store to buy some new clothes...the kid absolutely hates clothes shopping (which my bank account normally loves, but not this time!).


----------



## chirurgeon

jeanigor said:


> Awesome. I'm not sure I would like strangers touching me like that though.



I am willing for qualified strangers to give me massages anytime I can get one.  I have neck problems and the massage makes it feel so much better.

Kim


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm going to start packing this week.  I need to cut off all those tags to help with the 50 pound weight limit.    I would start today, but the laundry is backing up.



Don't forget to look for those extra buttons too!


----------



## DVCsince02

Taking Chris out this weekend to get him some new cruise wear.


----------



## firsttimemom

calypso*a*go-go said:


> My biggest challenge with packing will be getting my son into a store to buy some new clothes...the kid absolutely hates clothes shopping (which my bank account normally loves, but not this time!).




buy and return
buy and return
buy and return

The boy (9) would buy everything in the store whether it fit or not. It's easier (and cheaper) to do it this way. My 11 yr old (supposedly a girl ) can't stand clothes shopping and always says she doesn't need anything.


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> Be safe Shelly!



I was watching the weather channel this morning and it looks scary over there in FL.
I was in Melbourne in October 2001 and there was a small tornado. 
We went to the mall and I was looking out of the skylight and it was black and started to hail. The wind started to blow and I was just thinks it was a late monsoon. When we got back to our hotel and saw it was a tornado I was happy we weren't driving around in that. 

I wouldn't want to be at WDW durning a storm like that. I don't watch much TV when I'm on vacation. I think I should turn the weather channel on be for I go out for the day.


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Why is Don trying to be a goodie goodie?



Bout of temporary sanity???



jeanigor said:


> Just talk to Don....he's an expert.....





DVCsince02 said:


> The reproductive system?  Let me know if you find the off switch to that thing.


----------



## DVCsince02

C'mon, we can do better than this!  We are soooo close to 100!


----------



## DVCsince02

Somebody take the Easter candy away from me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aspen37

chirurgeon said:


> I just got a massage!!!!!!!!!!.  I love it, we have a massage therapist come in every other Tuesday and we get a massage in one of those massage chairs.  He does wonders for my neck.  I am definitely getting a massage on the cruise.  I guess I will need to go up to the spa and schedule it when I get my Rainforest Room passes for the whole cruise.
> 
> Kim



That's great!



jeanigor said:


> Just talk to Don....he's an expert.....








calypso*a*go-go said:


> Just checked and my cruise docs will be delivered tomorrow!







tiggerbell said:


> For some reason, I started packing this morning between taking a shower and getting dressed...  I'm standing in front of my closet, just wearing slippers, and throwing things from the closet onto the bed...
> 
> It was neither pretty or productive.



 




jeanigor said:


> Awesome. I'm not sure I would like strangers touching me like that though.



Oh it feels go good Todd.


----------



## guynwdm

chirurgeon said:


> I am willing for qualified strangers to give me massages anytime I can get one.  I have neck problems and the massage makes it feel so much better.
> 
> Kim



Got to agree, I love a good massage.  The stronger the hands the better.  Try the hot stones massage on the ship.  The stones warm the muscles and feel like the warmth is coming from the inside of the muscle.  It's a wonderful feeling and incredibly relaxing.  I always treat myself to one when I travel.  
I am waiting until I know what the schedule of events on the ship is so I can plan other things.


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm going to start packing this week.  I need to cut off all those tags to help with the 50 pound weight limit.    I would start today, but the laundry is backing up.



I did laundry this weekend. When I was taking clothes out the dryer, I would put aside the ones that I knew I would be taking with me. Then, when I went upstairs, I took those clothes and put them right into the suitcase!!

I still have to look and see what else I want to take, finish my FE, and various other little things.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> Oh it feels go good Todd.



Now that is just asking for trouble......


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> I did laundry this weekend. When I was taking clothes out the dryer, I would put aside the ones that I knew I would be taking with me. Then, when I went upstairs, I took those clothes and put them right into the suitcase!!
> 
> I still have to look and see what else I want to take, finish my FE, and various other little things.



*EEEEEEK*

Must finish Fish Extender!!!!!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Hopefully not as much as you spent yesterday....



I am hoping it is not as expensive as yesterday.
However I won't get my hopes up, after all it is a GM. Yuck! 
I will never buy another GM, but that only my opinion.


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> *EEEEEEK*
> 
> Must finish Fish Extender!!!!!



FE itself is done (Thanks, Jaime!!!) I just have to finish my FE gifts!! Those are no where near done!!


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> Why is Don trying to be a goodie goodie?



Sorry, Sarcasm....I'm join'en the war



jeanigor said:


> Just talk to Don....he's an expert.....







DVCsince02 said:


> Don!  Your my DIS DH, you're supposed to back me up?!?!?!?!?!



I'm in, fire at will



DVCsince02 said:


> C'mon, we can do better than this!  We are soooo close to 100!



Almost!!


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> *EEEEEEK*
> 
> Must finish Fish Extender!!!!!



Got mine in the mail this weekend.  If all else fails at least I have something to bring with.  Now to see if I can make one by myself.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> I am hoping it is not as expensive as yesterday.
> However I won't get my hopes up, after all it is a GM. Yuck!
> I will never buy another GM, but that only my opinion.



No Comment. Too much in Metro Detroit is tied to the auto industry. No Comment.


----------



## DVCsince02

shellyminnie said:


> I did laundry this weekend. When I was taking clothes out the dryer, I would put aside the ones that I knew I would be taking with me. Then, when I went upstairs, I took those clothes and put them right into the suitcase!!
> 
> I still have to look and see what else I want to take, finish my FE, and various other little things.



Luckily I don't have to drag clothes up and down steps, the laundry room is across the hall from our bedrooms.  I do the same thing, but make "outfits" before they go into the suitcase.


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm in, fire at will



Hey Will is a nice guy....don't shoot him!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Taking Chris out this weekend to get him some new cruise wear.



Took my suit in to be resized this weekend.  Bought a couple new shirts and a new tie.  Some new Jeans too....Can't believe how much I paid for them.


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Luckily I don't have to drag clothes up and down steps, the laundry room is across the hall from our bedrooms.  I do the same thing, but make "outfits" before they go into the suitcase.



We have a chute, the kids love chucking the clothes down it.  The cat has only gone down once so far.


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> Took my suit in to be resized this weekend.  Bought a couple new shirts and a new tie.  Some new Jeans too....Can't believe how much I paid for them.



DP likes designer jeans. Won't even look at them if they cost under $100. That blows my mind. I am the opposite, if they cost more than $30, they aren't a good enough deal.


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> *EEEEEEK*
> 
> Must finish Fish Extender!!!!!



Got mine back from my Aunt and ripped it apart already.



katscradle said:


> I am hoping it is not as expensive as yesterday.
> However I won't get my hopes up, after all it is a GM. Yuck!
> I will never buy another GM, but that only my opinion.



I  our GMC Acadia!


----------



## katscradle

aGoofyMom said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an appointment next week - take off the snow tires, oil change, and the dreaded Emissions test!!!  I hope it passes!  I have to do my plates before we leave!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will wait and the the DL then - Thanks!!!!



One of the problems I have with this car is it seems to need a new
catalytic converter every 2 years or so.
The one that is currently on was put on in October/07.
I already know when I go for my E test in June it will fail, even though it does not have a hole in it yet. That's coming.
They seem to fall apart from the inside out, and I right now have the most expensive one on my car.
So That and the fact that I get dinged on alot of my replacement parts, because qoute it's a GM only part. 
Well as far as I am concerned they can sit on it and rotate. 
I know it a family board! 
Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## OKW Lover

Just filled out our cruise documents on line!!!


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> We have a chute, the kids love chucking the clothes down it.  The cat has only gone down once so far.



What about Barbie/GI Joe? Back in the day, my Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles used to love to take the "quick route" to their secret hideout in the basement.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Good morning everyone! I started packing in earnest last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff, we don't care if you took them! It is nice seeing the pictures everyday. Keep them coming!
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to go to the DI historian talk first. Then go over to Atlantis. We don't have to be back on the boat till 7:00 PM so that will be plenty of time to hang out over at Atlantis.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you had a very busy day.
> 
> 
> It's getting closer!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Kim!
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Kath!




Morning Anna!
Hope your feeling even better today!


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Got mine back from my Aunt and ripped it apart already.
> 
> 
> 
> I  our GMC Acadia!



Tahoe!  Love it!!

Although my wife is driving the Chrysler Town and Country with the swivel seats and Sat. TV!  Its purty sweet.


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> We have a chute, the kids love chucking the clothes down it.  The cat has only gone down *once *so far.



Once is all it takes.



dpuck1998 said:


> Took my suit in to be resized this weekend.  Bought a couple new shirts and a new tie.  Some new Jeans too....Can't believe how much I paid for them.



Got Chris a new tux shirt, but now he needs a new tie.  It's a regular oxford style colar, so the bow tie won't work.



jeanigor said:


> DP likes designer jeans. Won't even look at them if they cost under $100. That blows my mind. I am the opposite, if they cost more than $30, they aren't a good enough deal.



I hate jeans.


----------



## dpuck1998

Gotta run, good luck hitting 100...should be soon.


----------



## jeanigor

OKW Lover said:


> Just filled out our cruise documents on line!!!



I think I am going to be the only one filling them out at the port.....


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> No Comment. Too much in Metro Detroit is tied to the auto industry. No Comment.




Sorry Todd no offence meant.
I am just fed up with GM.
Next time Chrysler, or Ford.


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> I hate jeans.



 I live in my jeans during the winter. They are so comfortable!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Page 100!!!


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> Somebody take the Easter candy away from me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Better yet...I take mine to work.  Let the co-workers eat it.  


dpuck1998 said:


> Took my suit in to be resized this weekend.  Bought a couple new shirts and a new tie.  Some new Jeans too....Can't believe how much I paid for them.


Are you resizing them smaller?  You're a LEAN, MEAN, FIGHTING MACHINE!  And a beast, don't forget!  


dpuck1998 said:


> We have a chute, the kids love chucking the clothes down it.  The cat has only gone down once so far.


I love laundry chutes.  We had one at the house I grew up in.  We never used it except for pranks and gags.  We'd throw a lot of stuff down it just to see if it made it through.  Of course; if it didn't it meant trouble for us.  


OKW Lover said:


> Just filled out our cruise documents on line!!!


Woohoo!


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> Although my wife is driving the Chrysler Town and Country with the swivel seats and Sat. TV!  Its purty sweet.



I will NEVER drive a mini van.


----------



## maiziezoe

aspen37 said:


> I was watching the weather channel this morning and it looks scary over there in FL.
> I was in Melbourne in October 2001 and there was a small tornado.



I was born in Melbourne. 



dpuck1998 said:


> Took my suit in to be resized this weekend.  Bought a couple new shirts and a new tie.  Some new Jeans too....Can't believe how much I paid for them.



Mens Wearhouse???



dpuck1998 said:


> We have a chute, the kids love chucking the clothes down it.  The cat has only gone down once so far.



My brother got stuck in a laundry chute once. I have NO idea who told him there were M&M's at the bottom.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> I hate jeans.



I wear jeans nearly every day. I look forward to dressing up.


----------



## DVCsince02

I declare Shelly the winner of this posting war!!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

maiziezoe said:


> My brother got stuck in a laundry chute once. I have NO idea who told him there were M&M's at the bottom.


----------



## DVCsince02

Only a few more to 1500......


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Only a few more to 1500......



Trouble maker.....


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> DP likes designer jeans. Won't even look at them if they cost under $100. That blows my mind. I am the opposite, if they cost more than $30, they aren't a good enough deal.



We don't buy Designer jeans.
However because of DS11 extra weight around the middle and his height
I had to buy him a couple pairs of jeans from a special store yesterday
West 49 was the store.
Jeans $54.99 plus tax each. 
Bought him 2 pairs.
I don't pay that much for our jeans, but I am aware that they can be really 
expensive.


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> I declare Shelly the winner of this posting war!!!!!





Wait, is this going to put me on Tracy's "bad" list??


----------



## jeanigor

jeanigor said:


> Trouble maker.....



But it takes one to know one...


----------



## jeanigor

1501?


----------



## katscradle

Congrats shelly!


----------



## DVCsince02

Yay!


----------



## jeanigor

Dang nab it!


----------



## katscradle

Gotta go!
Yay! 1500!


----------



## DVCsince02

Okay, back to our regularly scheduled program... i.e. laundry.  C U L8TR


----------



## jeanigor

FYI from another thread:



DisneyKevin said:


> Most of central Florida is under a tornado watch / warning this morning and afternoon.
> 
> With the thunderstorms and threat of tornados....you will just have to trust me that it's not a good day to be at Disney.
> 
> While none of us are in imediate danger, the weather is bad enough that we shouldnt be on the roads. The lightning is so bad in some spots that sitting in front of a microphone with a wired headset seems like a bad idea.
> 
> On top of that, there is a bit of flu / sickness running through the podcast team and those of us that dont have it...dont want it.
> 
> I will keep you posted.


----------



## tiggerbell

shellyminnie said:


> FE itself is done (Thanks, Jaime!!!) I just have to finish my FE gifts!! Those are no where near done!!


 
I have 65 done... I can't be banging away on the table when the downstairs neighbors are home - well, I could, but Mama didn't raise ME to be rude!


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> I have 65 done... I can't be banging away on the table when the downstairs neighbors are home - well, I could, but Mama didn't raise ME to be rude!



I thought it was alright as long as it wasn't banging the headboard on the walls....


----------



## Yvet

tickledtink33 said:


> Could it be..........................CRUISE DOCUMENTS!



I believe so...
I just took it from the delivery men and throwed the package on the table didn't looked at it yet......  



No.......
As soon as the door was closed i torn the package open and there it was our cruise documents!!! Whoohoo


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> I will NEVER drive a mini van.



I have to agree - when we were buying our new car a couple of months ago, dh was really pushing for a minivan, but, I just didn't want one.  If we had more than 2 kids, I would agree that a minivan is more practical. 
After much debating, and test driving different cars, guess who won the arguement????


----------



## jeanigor

Yvet said:


> I believe so...
> I just took it from the delivery men and throwed the package on the table didn't looked at it yet......
> 
> 
> 
> No.......
> As soon as the door was closed i torn the package open and there it was our cruise documents!!! Whoohoo



Such a joke-ster!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> I have 65 done... I can't be banging away on the table when the downstairs neighbors are home - well, I could, but Mama didn't raise ME to be rude!



Do I want to know why you're banging on the table? I know what you are making, but I can't figure out why there is banging involved!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Time to play catch up....




Disneybridein2k3 said:


> What does everyone have planned for nassau day?  Is anyone doing Stuart Cove?  DH wants to snorkel but I haven't read great things about snorkeling in Nassau.  My vote was to stay on board and do the margarita tasting





kab407 said:


> I know that Dodie, Phillip and myself plan on staying onboard and sample the various cocktails the bartenders specialize in.  My Mom is bent on going to the Atlantis and spending my inheritance.





ADP said:


> Good morning!
> We are planning on eating breakfast and taking a cab over to Atlantis for about 3  hours and then heading back to the ship to eat and relax.





tiggerbell said:


> I don't know what Shelly's plan is for Nassau day, but I will probably be in a deck chair - having drinks BROUGHT to me...
> 
> 
> or following Pete around the ship like a puppy...
> 
> 
> until the martini tasting...
> 
> 
> or something shiny catches my attention...
> 
> 
> what was I talking about?





shellyminnie said:


> Deck chair sounds really, really, really, really good right now!!
> 
> If I do anything, and that's a big if I will head over to Atlantis for a little bit, but I doubt it!!





lttlmc3 said:


> I have no idea what we are doing for Nassau day.  I can hardly plan the first day much less beyond that!





LMO429 said:


> we had the atlantis aquaventure planned but we canceled it, we decided since we are going to be at wdw for a week after the cruise runnning around that we would like to relax as much as possible on the cruise.



I have not come up with anything for Nassau day yet.
If we were to do anything I think Atlantis will be it.
I too am waiting for the teams plans to be announced.



firsttimemom said:


> My printer came back to life! I found something on the internet that said to unplug it for 20 min and it worked!



Ours is just old and the print heads are blocked.
Ran multiple cleanings but still sucks.
It never printed a good photo anyways so I'm looking at getting a good photo printer.


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> We have a chute, the kids love chucking the clothes down it.  The cat has only gone down once so far.


----------



## 3guysandagal

winotracy said:


> I will be sending out an email when we get a bit closer.  I will be checking everyone in at the buses so as long as you know your name, you'll be fine.




Thank you for all the planning you do Tracy! 

Have you ever considered doing this for a living?


----------



## Marla Hellwig

Just ordered dd's senior pictures - talk about eeekkkkkkkk


----------



## Yvet

Can somebody please post the podcast cruise logo's....
Not the official from Corey because nobody has that one but the unoffical ones.
There are 2 i believe.


----------



## 3guysandagal

aGoofyMom said:


> I haven't looked into it yet, as we are only going to spend 2 days at WDW - I don't have really high hopes with these crowds...how does it work?  Is it a subscription?  If I pay for something now, is it going to also work for my DL trip in August/September?  Sorry to pester, I just haven't found time to look it up.  Thanks!




So far I love it, but we will see if it works in RL.
Lots of good things said about it over on the Theme Parks Board.
You can get it for 90 days or a year.
Since we are going back in Dec I took it for a year.
Fully guaranteed and great tech service.
I'd wait for 60 days before you go since they only have the next 2 months up at any given time, so to buy it now is like getting a new toy and having no batteries.


----------



## jeanigor

Yvet said:


> Can somebody please post the podcast cruise logo's....
> Not the official from Corey because nobody has that one but the unoffical ones.
> There are 2 i believe.



Like the two in your signature?


----------



## Yvet

jeanigor said:


> Like the two in your signature?



Yeah those two but the big ones...


----------



## jeanigor

Like these?











Or bigger?


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> I am hoping it is not as expensive as yesterday.
> However I won't get my hopes up, after all it is a GM. Yuck!
> I will never buy another GM, but that only my opinion.



Watch yourself missy.
I love my extended cab full size GMC PU!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> Sorry Todd no offence meant.
> I am just fed up with GM.
> Next time Chrysler, or Ford.



Trust me darling, neither one of those are on my list for the next car.


----------



## Yvet

jeanigor said:


> Like these?



That was exactly what i needed.
Thanks.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Yvet said:


> I believe so...
> I just took it from the delivery men and throwed the package on the table didn't looked at it yet......
> 
> 
> 
> No.......
> As soon as the door was closed i torn the package open and there it was our cruise documents!!! Whoohoo


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Sorry Todd no offence meant.
> I am just fed up with GM.
> Next time Chrysler, or Ford.



No offense taken. I'm fed up with automobiles and everything that goes with them right now.


----------



## 3guysandagal

There, all caught up.

Now off to the office.

See you all in a little while.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Hi All! 

I talked to my Mom this morning and she had just received their cruise documents. Ours are out for delivery so hopefully we'll get them today. 

3 weeks today we will be driving to Buffalo to fly out 3 weeks tomorrow morning. So can't wait. 

Work is such a drag. 

Fiona


----------



## Tonya2426

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I see nothing wrong with this  If only I could forge my mother's name...I've never been good at that.


 
I can sign my mom's name pretty good And most places don't even look.    (I do alot of shopping errands for my mom - and only occassionally throw in something for myself.  )



kab407 said:


> My Mom is bent on going to the Atlantis and spending my inheritance.


 
Don't you just hate when they spend your future money!!!!  



MenashaCorp said:


> Here's a point: Money saving: They moved from thick, icing-like filling in their Bavarian Kreme and Vanilla Kreme powdered donuts (when I was kid) to almost liquid filling when they re-franchised. Cheap b****rds... Oh, and they moved across 86th Street...


 
They did ruin the Bavarian Kreme - but at least I have the fond memories of my childhood.  



tiggerbell said:


> For some reason, I started packing this morning between taking a shower and getting dressed... I'm standing in front of my closet, just wearing slippers, and throwing things from the closet onto the bed...
> 
> It was neither pretty or productive.


 
Naked packing - this sounds like something Don would like.    Did the copier repairman just knock on the door?


----------



## 3guysandagal

....oops


----------



## lttlmc3

How come everyone else is getting their cruise documents but me?


----------



## exwdwcm

DVCsince02 said:


> I have that on CD somewhere..... Donald is my fav.


lol, i have that old record, we used to listen to it all the time as kids and dance around the living room



aspen37 said:


> Thanks Kim!
> Are you going to MVMCP when you are there in Dec? I was thinking of going on either the 10th or the 13th.
> 
> Did they add more dates this year? MVMCP is on Tuesday, Thursday, Friday, and Sunday. Was it like this last year? When I went in 2007 I thought it was only Tuesday, and Friday.
> Every bit helps!


 we think we might do the MVMCP that Tuesday, 12/15! 



kimisabella said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> For the Nassau day - I know we will be taking a taxi over to Atlantis to check it out - maybe some others will want to take the taxi w/us?


we might be doing the same thing- we aren't signed up for an official excursion for Nassau, but would like to see Atlantis.



dpuck1998 said:


> We have a chute, the kids love chucking the clothes down it. The cat has only gone down once so far.


how fun!  



jeanigor said:


> DP likes designer jeans. Won't even look at them if they cost under $100. That blows my mind. I am the opposite, if they cost more than $30, they aren't a good enough deal.


 same here.  My sister is a designer jeans nut too, and on a teacher's salary!  i go the GAP outlet and cringe at even spending $40 or $50 on a pair! 

Brandie- sorry to hear about the test- i was always a great student, but for some reason, i just blew it in micro and macro economics.  maybe that says something about spending habits too?   Good thing DH was a finance major.   

I haven't started packing yet, but might this weekend.   I have so many cute cruise clothes!  We finished our paperwork online too.   can't wait! 

just found out my boss is going on a two week european cruise (not disney) and is going to be out the next three weeks, starting next week.


----------



## exwdwcm

oh and btw- i am really multi-tasking today----
finishing up my online defensive driving- almost done!
working
posting here
and listening to food rocks on live365  

i think it is time for lunch! i am exhausted!


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> Trust me darling, neither one of those are on my list for the next car.




Well I was hoping to stay domestic...
But if those don't do anything for you how about 
Mazda, Toyota, or better yet a BMW!


----------



## katscradle

cdnmickeylover said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I talked to my Mom this morning and she had just received their cruise documents. Ours are out for delivery so hopefully we'll get them today.
> 
> 3 weeks today we will be driving to Buffalo to fly out 3 weeks tomorrow morning. So can't wait.
> 
> Work is such a drag.
> 
> Fiona




Good morning or afternoon Fiona.
I know work is a drag, but just think three weeks. 
The time will fly!


----------



## tickledtink33

chirurgeon said:


> I just got a massage!!!!!!!!!!.  I love it, we have a massage therapist come in every other Tuesday and we get a massage in one of those massage chairs.  He does wonders for my neck.  I am definitely getting a massage on the cruise.  I guess I will need to go up to the spa and schedule it when I get my Rainforest Room passes for the whole cruise.
> 
> Kim



Spa treatments can be booked in advance on the DCL website.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Well I was hoping to stay domestic...
> But if those don't do anything for you how about
> Mazda, Toyota, or better yet a BMW!



I love the way Canadians say Mazda.  And Dannon.  Its comforting.


----------



## shellyminnie

katscradle said:


> Well I was hoping to stay domestic...
> But if those don't do anything for you how about
> Mazda, Toyota, or better yet a BMW!



I  my Toyota!! Best car I have ever had!!


----------



## jeanigor

*News from another thread:*



DisneyKevin said:


> Hey folks...
> 
> The decision has been made to cancel this week's recording session.
> 
> Bad (dangerous) weather, sickness, DR appts....you know...the stuff of life...have gotten in the way of us geetting together this week.
> 
> We will be back next week.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## aGoofyMom

guynwdm said:


> Got to agree, I love a good massage.  The stronger the hands the better.  Try the hot stones massage on the ship.  The stones warm the muscles and feel like the warmth is coming from the inside of the muscle.  It's a wonderful feeling and incredibly relaxing.  I always treat myself to one when I travel.
> I am waiting until I know what the schedule of events on the ship is so I can plan other things.



I love massage - I get one every month - helps my arthritis.  My massage therapist also does acupuncture.  It works, but there are spots that  



jeanigor said:


> *EEEEEEK*
> 
> Must finish Fish Extender!!!!!



Must START Fish Extender!!!!!!  Maybe Friday...but it is supposed to be nice out....



katscradle said:


> One of the problems I have with this car is it seems to need a new
> catalytic converter every 2 years or so.
> The one that is currently on was put on in October/07.
> I already know when I go for my E test in June it will fail, even though it does not have a hole in it yet. That's coming.
> They seem to fall apart from the inside out, and I right now have the most expensive one on my car.
> So That and the fact that I get dinged on alot of my replacement parts, because qoute it's a GM only part.
> Well as far as I am concerned they can sit on it and rotate.
> I know it a family board!
> Thanks for letting me vent.



Love my current and previous GM - both have been awesome for winter driving.  I have to go in no matter what, and have only had snow tires the last 2 years.  DH not a fan of GM...



DVCsince02 said:


> I declare Shelly the winner of this posting war!!!!!







jeanigor said:


> I wear jeans nearly every day. I look forward to dressing up.



I love jeans, but the only ones that I can find that fit right are London Jeans from Victoria's Secret - AND they discontinued the style 
Fortunately I get to wear a uniform to work so they don't get quite as much wear...I have time before I need to find a new style/source!



katscradle said:


> Congrats shelly!



Good post to catch 1500! 



3guysandagal said:


> So far I love it, but we will see if it works in RL.
> Lots of good things said about it over on the Theme Parks Board.
> You can get it for 90 days or a year.
> Since we are going back in Dec I took it for a year.
> Fully guaranteed and great tech service.
> I'd wait for 60 days before you go since they only have the next 2 months up at any given time, so to buy it now is like getting a new toy and having no
> batteries.



Thanks - got your PM also - will respond later tonight from work...I am currently cutting into nap time. 



katscradle said:


> Well I was hoping to stay domestic...
> But if those don't do anything for you how about
> Mazda, Toyota, or better yet a BMW!



Toyota is somewhat domestic - we make Corollas here in town!



jeanigor said:


> *News from another thread:*



Thanks for adding that!


----------



## aGoofyMom

In all my multi-quoting I almost forgot...my SWA flight went down!

Down to $59 - I almost have enough credit for one free flight to LA for DD's birthday trip!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

kimisabella said:


> I have to agree - when we were buying our new car a couple of months ago, dh was really pushing for a minivan, but, I just didn't want one.  If we had more than 2 kids, I would agree that a minivan is more practical.
> After much debating, and test driving different cars, guess who won the arguement????



You go girl!



Marla Hellwig said:


> Just ordered dd's senior pictures - talk about eeekkkkkkkk


----------



## jeanigor

aGoofyMom said:


> In all my multi-quoting I almost forgot...my SWA flight went down!
> 
> Down to $59 - I almost have enough credit for one free flight to LA for DD's birthday trip!!!!



Awesome news!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Here are the runner's up for my Mom photo....she would kill me if I submitted one from when I was younger.


----------



## wishspirit

Hello everyone, you friendly British spy here!  I hate working, not only did I feel sick all day but I it takes me AGES to catch up!



kab407 said:


> Some Flatties



TEASE!!!



scarlett873 said:


> Ugh...remember that midterm I took last week? Yeah...I received my lowest grade to date on it...I actually got a C.
> 
> I can still pull an A in the class though...
> 
> I am soooooooooooo worn out. The Children's Museum is a lot of fun, but it's exhausting chasing after those munchkins!



Don't worry Brandie. For some national exams I had, I got one C and one D out of 6 exams, and still came out with an A! There are always gonna be tough subjects/exams, just hope your good outweighs the bad! Best of luck! 



scarlett873 said:


> I need to focus on studying for my final next week and writing my part of our 10-12 page group paper. We're doing an economic analysis of Dunkin Donuts. It's all due on Monday...
> 
> Once this class is done, then I can focus on packing!!



I think that requires lots and LOTS of research! Anyone for doughnuts??? 



kimisabella said:


> I have a question about my flattie - it is all finished and laminated, but, is anyone putting a stick or handle on them - this is my first flattie experience



Join in the teasing why don't you?  I don't even know if I get a flattie...



dpuck1998 said:


> Hmm...ponders where exactly you would put said stick?



 Family board!!!



DVCsince02 said:


> HEY!!!
> 
> Did anyone notice what page we are on?  You know what that means...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I declare a posting war!!!!!!!!!!!!



Just make my spying that little bit harder! *sigh* 



shellyminnie said:


> I live in my jeans during the winter. They are so comfortable!!!



I love jeans, they are my all round staple. Its gonna be weird not wearing them in Florida. It is rarely warm enough for me not to wear them! You know what that means??? Pasty White Legs! Sexy huh?


----------



## jeanigor

wishspirit said:


> Hello everyone, you friendly British spy here!



Its our very own Emma Peel!!


----------



## firsttimemom

DVCsince02 said:


> Got mine back from my Aunt and ripped it apart already.
> 
> I thought you didn't like it anyways? Maybe a blessing in disguise...
> 
> 
> I  our GMC Acadia!



We have the saturn clone and I feel the same way!


----------



## firsttimemom

dpuck1998 said:


> Tahoe!  Love it!!
> 
> Although my wife is driving the Chrysler Town and Country with the swivel seats and Sat. TV!  Its purty sweet.



that's the car my kids wanted and we could have had a pretty sweet supplier discount, but I was trading in my van and really wanted something else.


----------



## firsttimemom

3guysandagal said:


> Ours is just old and the print heads are blocked.
> Ran multiple cleanings but still sucks.
> It never printed a good photo anyways so I'm looking at getting a good photo printer.



As much as I'm glad mine came back to life, I was a teeny bit sad bcs it it very difficult to get prints w/ accurate color (it's a canon, btw). I'm really missing the epson it replaced. My next printer will def. be an epson.


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYnKTgqSgNQ



Thanks for posting that.  It was fun to listen to!



aGoofyMom said:


> You work sooooo hard!!!



Not really, just a mom. 



calypso*a*go-go said:


> Just checked and my cruise docs will be delivered tomorrow!



You know what room you're in yet?



firsttimemom said:


> buy and return
> buy and return
> buy and return
> 
> The boy (9) would buy everything in the store whether it fit or not. It's easier (and cheaper) to do it this way. My 11 yr old (supposedly a girl ) can't stand clothes shopping and always says she doesn't need anything.



My kids hate shopping.  I think it's because I like it too much.


----------



## Madi100

I went to the gym this morning, and I have to say I was inspired by the Muddy Buddies.  I ran a mile.  I don't think I've run a mile since high school when it was required in PE.  But, I did it.  It was a slow mile, but a mile none the less running.  I know that my mile doesn't compare to the 3 and 4 miles that the Muddy Buddies are running.  But I thought if they can do that much, I can do 1 mile.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> I went to the gym this morning, and I have to say I was inspired by the Muddy Buddies.  I ran a mile.  I don't think I've run a mile since high school when it was required in PE.  But, I did it.  It was a slow mile, but a mile none the less running.  I know that my mile doesn't compare to the 3 and 4 miles that the Muddy Buddies are running.  But I thought if they can do that much, I can do 1 mile.



:happy crying smiley: Thanks, Nicole. That makes me want to do better.


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> I went to the gym this morning, and I have to say I was inspired by the Muddy Buddies.  I ran a mile.  I don't think I've run a mile since high school when it was required in PE.  But, I did it.  It was a slow mile, but a mile none the less running.  I know that my mile doesn't compare to the 3 and 4 miles that the Muddy Buddies are running.  But I thought if they can do that much, I can do 1 mile.



Good for you.  I'm glad we can provide a little inspiration for you.  I know how hard it is to run even a mile.   One foot in front of the other and keep going.  I have to tell myself that now matter how far I'm running.


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> :happy crying smiley: Thanks, Nicole. That makes me want to do better.





dpuck1998 said:


> Good for you.  I'm glad we can provide a little inspiration for you.  I know how hard it is to run even a mile.   One foot in front of the other and keep going.  I have to tell myself that now matter how far I'm running.




Thanks guys!  Being able to come here and post that I did it was motivation for me to finish.  And, I felt pretty darn good afterwards.


----------



## ADP

Madi100 said:


> I went to the gym this morning, and I have to say I was inspired by the Muddy Buddies.  I ran a mile.  I don't think I've run a mile since high school when it was required in PE.  But, I did it.  It was a slow mile, but a mile none the less running.  I know that my mile doesn't compare to the 3 and 4 miles that the Muddy Buddies are running.  But I thought if they can do that much, I can do 1 mile.


That's great Nicole!  I'm not much of a runner either.  I've only been running a little over a mile at a time myself.  Keep at it because after a while it does feel good mentally and physically.


----------



## Madi100

ADP said:


> That's great Nicole!  I'm not much of a runner either.  I've only been running a little over a mile at a time myself.  Keep at it because after a while it does feel good mentally and physically.



Thanks, Aaron. You've lost quite a bit of weight, though, haven't you?


----------



## georgemoe

tickledtink33 said:


> Just had my 1000th post.  I've come a long way since Mousefest.



Way to go Kim!


----------



## ADP

tickledtink33 said:


> Just had my 1000th post.  I've come a long way since Mousefest.


WTG Kim...I remember you didn't post much before Mousefest.  I'm glad to see you posting more often.  


calypso*a*go-go said:


> This is our plan as well...go check out Atlantis, then come back for martini tasting!


That sounds like a great plan Lisa!  


Madi100 said:


> Thanks, Aaron. You've lost quite a bit of weight, though, haven't you?


Yea..over 80lbs.  The whole weight thing has been a struggle for me.  This is the most weight I've ever lost and the longest I've ever kept it off.  I've made up my mind...I'm never going back.    Part of the reason I wanted to do the Muddy Buddy, (besides GKTW & my awesome teammates) is so I wouldn't feel so guilty pigging out on the podcast cruise.


----------



## chirurgeon

tickledtink33 said:


> Spa treatments can be booked in advance on the DCL website.



Thanks Kim, but the last time I looked, what I wanted at the time I wanted was booked already, so I will head up to the spa as soon as I get on board to book.  I will check the DCL site when I get home just in case.

Kim


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> WTG Kim...I remember you didn't post much before Mousefest.  I'm glad to see you posting more often.
> 
> That sounds like a great plan Lisa!
> 
> Yea..over 80lbs.  The whole weight thing has been a struggle for me.  This is the most weight I've ever lost and the longest I've ever kept it off.  I've made up my mind...I'm never going back.    Part of the reason I wanted to do the Muddy Buddy, (besides GKTW & my awesome teammates) is so I wouldn't feel so guilty pigging out on the podcast cruise.



 I knew you lost a lot of weight but didn't know it was that much.  We'll need to see some before/after photos sometime, I know those keep me motivated when I see old pictures of myself.


----------



## DVCsince02

Nicole....

That is amazing!


----------



## chickie

Madi100 said:


> I went to the gym this morning, and I have to say I was inspired by the Muddy Buddies.  I ran a mile.  I don't think I've run a mile since high school when it was required in PE.  But, I did it.  It was a slow mile, but a mile none the less running.  I know that my mile doesn't compare to the 3 and 4 miles that the Muddy Buddies are running.  But I thought if they can do that much, I can do 1 mile.



Great job, Nicole! I'm jealous; I just want to be able to walk some weight off. I'm having low back issues lately. Going to get a massage and go to chiropractor this afternoon, but he hasn't helped me much this time. I have to get x-rays today, too. Good thing is that I'm not having the pain going down my legs, so it's probably not a disc problem. But, if it's not a disc problem, it's probably arthritis - sheesh, I'm only 43!!! But, I'd better learn to live with it; I know every one of my siblings have it.(thanks mom and dad)

Anyway, enough of the self pity-party. It'll straighten out soon - it usually does.

BTW, hope everyone had a nice Easter! I haven't been on much this week - I've had several tax returns to get done. 

Yeah! Only one more day of tax season!!!!!!!!!
Now I can concentrate on more important stuff - like fish extenders, magnets, posting wars, etc!!!


----------



## firsttimemom

madi100 said:


> i went to the gym this morning, and i have to say i was inspired by the muddy buddies.  I ran a mile.  I don't think i've run a mile since high school when it was required in pe.  But, i did it.  It was a slow mile, but a mile none the less running.  I know that my mile doesn't compare to the 3 and 4 miles that the muddy buddies are running.  But i thought if they can do that much, i can do 1 mile.



that's awesome!!!


----------



## exwdwcm

Madi100 said:


> I went to the gym this morning, and I have to say I was inspired by the Muddy Buddies. I ran a mile. I don't think I've run a mile since high school when it was required in PE. But, I did it. It was a slow mile, but a mile none the less running. I know that my mile doesn't compare to the 3 and 4 miles that the Muddy Buddies are running. But I thought if they can do that much, I can do 1 mile.


 wow Nicole- that is great!  I HATE running.  if only someone was chasing me, i might run.   

i am definitely going to have to do some walking around the ship for all that wonderful food we will be eating.   

Called and spoke to Shirley at Perfect Gift, she is so sweet- planning a nice surprise for mom (she can't read here for a while with her vision, so i am safe surprising her hopefully).


----------



## aspen37

maiziezoe said:


> I was born in Melbourne.
> 
> 
> 
> Mens Wearhouse???
> 
> 
> 
> My brother got stuck in a laundry chute once. I have NO idea who told him there were M&M's at the bottom.



I looked in to moving there but I did not find any jobs at the time. It was right after 911.

Your poor brother. 



katscradle said:


> Congrats shelly!



Congrats Kath! 



shellyminnie said:


> I live in my jeans during the winter. They are so comfortable!!!



Congrats Shelly!  





Yvet said:


> I believe so...
> I just took it from the delivery men and throwed the package on the table didn't looked at it yet......
> 
> 
> 
> No.......
> As soon as the door was closed i torn the package open and there it was our cruise documents!!! Whoohoo



 





aGoofyMom said:


> In all my multi-quoting I almost forgot...my SWA flight went down!
> 
> Down to $59 - I almost have enough credit for one free flight to LA for DD's birthday trip!!!!



 That is awesome Donna. 



jeanigor said:


> Here are the runner's up for my Mom photo....she would kill me if I submitted one from when I was younger.



Those are great pics Todd. I think you have a motorcycle mama there. I bet she is a hoot. 



Madi100 said:


> I went to the gym this morning, and I have to say I was inspired by the Muddy Buddies.  I ran a mile.  I don't think I've run a mile since high school when it was required in PE.  But, I did it.  It was a slow mile, but a mile none the less running.  I know that my mile doesn't compare to the 3 and 4 miles that the Muddy Buddies are running.  But I thought if they can do that much, I can do 1 mile.



Wow that's great Nicole! 



ADP said:


> WTG Kim...I remember you didn't post much before Mousefest.  I'm glad to see you posting more often.
> 
> That sounds like a great plan Lisa!
> 
> Yea..over 80lbs.  The whole weight thing has been a struggle for me.  This is the most weight I've ever lost and the longest I've ever kept it off.  I've made up my mind...I'm never going back.    Part of the reason I wanted to do the Muddy Buddy, (besides GKTW & my awesome teammates) is so I wouldn't feel so guilty pigging out on the podcast cruise.



Wow Aaron that's great!   
 For me keeping it off is the hard part.
I would like to lose 57 pounds. I lost 103 pounds around 5 years ago and I have gained 51 back.


----------



## chickie

exwdwcm said:


> Called and spoke to Shirley at Perfect Gift, she is so sweet- planning a nice surprise for mom (she can't read here for a while with her vision, so i am safe surprising her hopefully).



Michelle, I spoke to Rebecca from the Perfect Gift last week. We are getting dd a mesh bag with goodies inside. We got her a sand pail filled with goodies on our last cruise from the Perfect Gift, and it was wonderful! I just can't say enough good things about them!


----------



## dpuck1998

exwdwcm said:


> wow Nicole- that is great!  I HATE running.  if only someone was chasing me, i might run.
> 
> i am definitely going to have to do some walking around the ship for all that wonderful food we will be eating.
> 
> Called and spoke to Shirley at Perfect Gift, she is so sweet- planning a nice surprise for mom (she can't read here for a while with her vision, so i am safe surprising her hopefully).



I could arrange someone to chase you 

I just called Shirley today and made arrangements for flowers.  

Jen/Nicole/anyone else, I'm shipping the purse to Shirley now and she is going to make an arrangement to match it and have in our room waiting!


----------



## tickledtink33

Madi100 said:


> I went to the gym this morning, and I have to say I was inspired by the Muddy Buddies.  I ran a mile.  I don't think I've run a mile since high school when it was required in PE.  But, I did it.  It was a slow mile, but a mile none the less running.  I know that my mile doesn't compare to the 3 and 4 miles that the Muddy Buddies are running.  But I thought if they can do that much, I can do 1 mile.



Most excellent.


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> I could arrange someone to chase you
> 
> I just called Shirley today and made arrangements for flowers.
> 
> Jen/Nicole/anyone else, I'm shipping the purse to Shirley now and she is going to make an arrangement to match it and have in our room waiting!



Big old deposit in the marriage bank....


----------



## Dodie

dpuck1998 said:


> I just called Shirley today and made arrangements for flowers.
> 
> Jen/Nicole/anyone else, I'm shipping the purse to Shirley now and she is going to make an arrangement to match it and have in our room waiting!



You are a GOOD husband! Wow! No wonder you have so many other wives waiting in line.


----------



## tickledtink33

ADP said:


> Yea..over 80lbs.  The whole weight thing has been a struggle for me.  This is the most weight I've ever lost and the longest I've ever kept it off.  I've made up my mind...I'm never going back.    Part of the reason I wanted to do the Muddy Buddy, (besides GKTW & my awesome teammates) is so I wouldn't feel so guilty pigging out on the podcast cruise.



That's awesome Aaron.  I didn't know you had lost that much weight.  You certainly look fit & trim now.  It always feels good to be in shape.


----------



## ADP

aspen37 said:


> Wow Aaron that's great!
> For me keeping it off is the hard part.
> I would like to lose 57 pounds. I lost 103 pounds around 5 years ago and I have gained 51 back.


Thanks Anna.  That's super.  I saw your picture on the other thread.  You look great.  



dpuck1998 said:


> I just called Shirley today and made arrangements for flowers.
> 
> Jen/Nicole/anyone else, I'm shipping the purse to Shirley now and she is going to make an arrangement to match it and have in our room waiting!


That's a great idea Puck.  I've spoke with Shirley as well.  Her and the rest of the Perfect Gift staff are very, very nice and accommodating.  
Oh...And someday I'll share those before and after photos with you.  



tickledtink33 said:


> That's awesome Aaron.  I didn't know you had lost that much weight.  You certainly look fit & trim now.  It always feels good to be in shape.


Thanks Kim.  I don't know about being in shape, but getting ready for the Muddy Buddy has helped with that a little.


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> I could arrange someone to chase you
> 
> I just called Shirley today and made arrangements for flowers.
> 
> Jen/Nicole/anyone else, I'm shipping the purse to Shirley now and she is going to make an arrangement to match it and have in our room waiting!



Good boy, now go do the .


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Good boy, now go do the .



yes dear


----------



## shellyminnie

exwdwcm said:


> Called and spoke to Shirley at Perfect Gift, she is so sweet- planning a nice surprise for mom (she can't read here for a while with her vision, so i am safe surprising her hopefully).



That's great Michelle!! She definitely deserves it!!



Dodie said:


> You are a GOOD husband! Wow! No wonder you have so many other wives waiting in line.





DVCsince02 said:


> Good boy, now go do the .





YOu tell him, Jen!!


----------



## Yvet

Way to go Nicole!!!!!!!!!


----------



## georgemoe

aspen37 said:


> Good morning everyone! I started packing in *Earnest* last night.



Anna   What if Earnest has to go potty? Are you prepared to clean that mess?


----------



## Tonya2426

I got my documents today!!!!!


----------



## winotracy

Tonya2426 said:


> I got my documents today!!!!!



Me too!


----------



## stenogoddess

Tracy's coming with us?  Brave!


----------



## aspen37

dpuck1998 said:


> I could arrange someone to chase you
> 
> I just called Shirley today and made arrangements for flowers.
> 
> Jen/Nicole/anyone else, I'm shipping the purse to Shirley now and she is going to make an arrangement to match it and have in our room waiting!



Oh that is so nice Don! 



georgemoe said:


> Anna   What if Earnest has to go potty? Are you prepared to clean that mess?



 I guess I'll have to do laundry when I get to WDW! Oh I know I'll just buy new clothes! Oh darn. 




Tonya2426 said:


> I got my documents today!!!!!





winotracy said:


> Me too!


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> I could arrange someone to chase you
> 
> I just called Shirley today and made arrangements for flowers.
> 
> Jen/Nicole/anyone else, I'm shipping the purse to Shirley now and she is going to make an arrangement to match it and have in our room waiting!



Don that is sooo nice. 


Paul...did you hear that?


----------



## Madi100

ADP said:


> Yea..over 80lbs.  The whole weight thing has been a struggle for me.  This is the most weight I've ever lost and the longest I've ever kept it off.  I've made up my mind...I'm never going back.    Part of the reason I wanted to do the Muddy Buddy, (besides GKTW & my awesome teammates) is so I wouldn't feel so guilty pigging out on the podcast cruise.



Good for you!!  You do need to share before/after pictures.  That is something to be very proud of!



DVCsince02 said:


> Nicole....
> 
> That is amazing!







chickie said:


> Great job, Nicole! I'm jealous; I just want to be able to walk some weight off. I'm having low back issues lately. Going to get a massage and go to chiropractor this afternoon, but he hasn't helped me much this time. I have to get x-rays today, too. Good thing is that I'm not having the pain going down my legs, so it's probably not a disc problem. But, if it's not a disc problem, it's probably arthritis - sheesh, I'm only 43!!! But, I'd better learn to live with it; I know every one of my siblings have it.(thanks mom and dad)
> 
> Anyway, enough of the self pity-party. It'll straighten out soon - it usually does.
> 
> BTW, hope everyone had a nice Easter! I haven't been on much this week - I've had several tax returns to get done.
> 
> Yeah! Only one more day of tax season!!!!!!!!!
> Now I can concentrate on more important stuff - like fish extenders, magnets, posting wars, etc!!!





firsttimemom said:


> that's awesome!!!





exwdwcm said:


> wow Nicole- that is great!  I HATE running.  if only someone was chasing me, i might run.
> 
> i am definitely going to have to do some walking around the ship for all that wonderful food we will be eating.
> 
> Called and spoke to Shirley at Perfect Gift, she is so sweet- planning a nice surprise for mom (she can't read here for a while with her vision, so i am safe surprising her hopefully).





dpuck1998 said:


> I could arrange someone to chase you
> 
> I just called Shirley today and made arrangements for flowers.
> 
> Jen/Nicole/anyone else, I'm shipping the purse to Shirley now and she is going to make an arrangement to match it and have in our room waiting!



Sounds great, Don!!!    She's going to love it!



Yvet said:


> Way to go Nicole!!!!!!!!!



Thanks for all the encouraging words.  I don't know if any other incentive would have worked like me being able to come back here and tell you all about it.


----------



## aGoofyMom

Madi100 said:


> I went to the gym this morning, and I have to say I was inspired by the Muddy Buddies.  I ran a mile.  I don't think I've run a mile since high school when it was required in PE.  But, I did it.  It was a slow mile, but a mile none the less running.  I know that my mile doesn't compare to the 3 and 4 miles that the Muddy Buddies are running.  But I thought if they can do that much, I can do 1 mile.



Awesome!!!



ADP said:


> WTG Kim...I remember you didn't post much before Mousefest.  I'm glad to see you posting more often.
> 
> That sounds like a great plan Lisa!
> 
> Yea..over 80lbs.  The whole weight thing has been a struggle for me.  This is the most weight I've ever lost and the longest I've ever kept it off.  I've made up my mind...I'm never going back.    Part of the reason I wanted to do the Muddy Buddy, (besides GKTW & my awesome teammates) is so I wouldn't feel so guilty pigging out on the podcast cruise.



Wow - inspiring weight loss story! 



dpuck1998 said:


> I could arrange someone to chase you
> 
> I just called Shirley today and made arrangements for flowers.
> 
> Jen/Nicole/anyone else, I'm shipping the purse to Shirley now and she is going to make an arrangement to match it and have in our room waiting!




That's sooo nice!



exwdwcm said:


> wow Nicole- that is great!  I HATE running.  if only someone was chasing me, i might run.
> 
> i am definitely going to have to do some walking around the ship for all that wonderful food we will be eating.
> 
> Called and spoke to Shirley at Perfect Gift, she is so sweet- planning a nice surprise for mom (she can't read here for a while with her vision, so i am safe surprising her hopefully).




  



Tonya2426 said:


> I got my documents today!!!!!





winotracy said:


> Me too!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Thought ya'll would like to know that the Internet Service onboard is provided by a 128kb (bi-directional) VSAT connection.  What does that mean to you?  It means that everyone on board is sharing roughly the equivilant of 2 dial-up lines to the internet.  Add a 2 second round trip latency ( the satellites are 22000 miles away, there is no escaping the speed of light) and that means you are in for trip back 10 years for internet service.  So before you sign-up for the all you can eat Internet, know that you are not eating very much.  Do not feel too bad.  Most offshore oil rigs only get 56kb across a very old microwave system (used to be Shell's) for their internet

The cellular (and internet) are backhauled across the MTN VSAT network.  They are the cruise industry standard for customer connectivity.  They also provide the Satellite TV feed as well.  









So to all the geeky folks, like myself, here you go.  I would not count on uploading many 15 megapixel, RAW pictures back to the shore.


----------



## Dodie

I have to admit that I'm posting this particular post simply so I can look at my countdown.  Sorry AskTracy.


----------



## kab407

Tonya2426 said:


> I got my documents today!!!!!



 Tonya!




winotracy said:


> Me too!



So you're  now official!!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Madi100 said:


> I went to the gym this morning, and I have to say I was inspired by the Muddy Buddies.  I ran a mile.  I don't think I've run a mile since high school when it was required in PE.  But, I did it.  It was a slow mile, but a mile none the less running.  I know that my mile doesn't compare to the 3 and 4 miles that the Muddy Buddies are running.  But I thought if they can do that much, I can do 1 mile.



That's great Nicole. I'm proud of you.


----------



## ADP

k5jmh said:


> Thought ya'll would like to know that the Internet Service onboard is provided by a 128kb (bi-directional) VSAT connection.  What does that mean to you?  It means that everyone on board is sharing roughly the equivilant of 2 dial-up lines to the internet.  Add a 2 second round trip latency ( the satellites are 22000 miles away, there is no escaping the speed of light) and that means you are in for trip back 10 years for internet service.  So before you sign-up for the all you can eat Internet, know that you are not eating very much.  Do not feel too bad.  Most offshore oil rigs only get 56kb across a very old microwave system (used to be Shell's) for their internet
> 
> The cellular (and internet) are backhauled across the MTN VSAT network.  They are the cruise industry standard for customer connectivity.  They also provide the Satellite TV feed as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to all the geeky folks, like myself, here you go.  I would not count on uploading many 15 megapixel, RAW pictures back to the shore.


Now this is my kind of stuff.  Somebody get my hat with the propellar on top.  I need to spin it!


----------



## safetymom

Thanks for the explanation.  I love geeky stuff.


----------



## Dodie

Hi all! Where is everybody tonight?


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> Hi all! Where is everybody tonight?



Hi Dodie. Pretty slow tonight.


----------



## MerriePoppins




----------



## 3guysandagal




----------



## MerriePoppins

Everyone is busy packing !   Or at the gym.......   Or NOT......


----------



## Dodie

Aww. So there are folks here, but they're in lurking mode tonight. 

I'm going to log off soon. It's been a long day and I need to remember that I'll be online all evening tomorrow for chat! 



MerriePoppins said:


> Everyone is busy packing !



I'm not ready to pack, but I did break down and set up a big shopping bag in the bedroom floor and I've been dropping stuff into it that I want to take along on the trip.


----------



## tickledtink33

Eveyone must be resting up for chat tomorrow night.  Or maybe watching American Idol.  I'm playing Dance Revolution and doing a little packing.


----------



## Launchpad11B

MerriePoppins said:


>





3guysandagal said:


>



Howdy peeps!


----------



## MinnieGarden

k5jmh said:


> Thought ya'll would like to know that the Internet Service onboard is provided by a 128kb (bi-directional) VSAT connection.  What does that mean to you?  It means that everyone on board is sharing roughly the equivilant of 2 dial-up lines to the internet.  Add a 2 second round trip latency ( the satellites are 22000 miles away, there is no escaping the speed of light) and that means you are in for trip back 10 years for internet service.  So before you sign-up for the all you can eat Internet, know that you are not eating very much.  Do not feel too bad.  Most offshore oil rigs only get 56kb across a very old microwave system (used to be Shell's) for their internet
> 
> The cellular (and internet) are backhauled across the MTN VSAT network.  They are the cruise industry standard for customer connectivity.  They also provide the Satellite TV feed as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to all the geeky folks, like myself, here you go.  I would not count on uploading many 15 megapixel, RAW pictures back to the shore.





ADP said:


> Now this is my kind of stuff.  Somebody get my hat with the propellar on top.  I need to spin it!





safetymom said:


> Thanks for the explanation.  I love geeky stuff.



If anyone wants to take him home after the cruise, let me know...  

I can say that because he's mine.  Still up for rent, but mine!


----------



## MerriePoppins

Dodie said:


> Aww. So there are folks here, but they're in lurking mode tonight.
> 
> I'm going to log off soon. It's been a long day and I need to remember that I'll be online all evening tomorrow for chat!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ready to pack, but I did break down and set up a big shopping bag in the bedroom floor and I've been dropping stuff into it that I want to take along on the trip.



I must admit....I have started packing !!!  and I am loving it !!


----------



## kab407

Hi!  I'm watching AI and working on FE gifts.


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> I must admit....I have started packing !!!  and I am loving it !!



I'll pack the weekend before. I did order a new bathing suit from Lands End!  I needs a new pair of flip-flops.


----------



## Dodie

MinnieGarden said:


> If anyone wants to take him home after the cruise, let me know...


----------



## Launchpad11B

kab407 said:


> Hi!  I'm watching AI and working on FE gifts.



Adam is going to win. It's not even close.


----------



## MerriePoppins

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps!



Hi Paul !!  

So did I hear that you were mailing gifts to the ship in advance?

Oh, sorry that was Dpuck, huh?


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> Adam is going to win. It's not even close.



Have to agree with you Paul.  I haven't seen such a sure thing since Carrie's season.


----------



## Launchpad11B

MerriePoppins said:


> Hi Paul !!
> 
> So did I hear that you were mailing gifts to the ship in advance?
> 
> Oh, sorry that was Dpuck, huh?



Hi Susan. Please don't encourage Alicia! She's busting my chops as it is!!


----------



## MerriePoppins

Launchpad11B said:


> Hi Susan. Please don't encourage Alicia! She's busting my chops as it is!!





I bet she is....

Can't wait to meet the two of you.


----------



## Launchpad11B

MerriePoppins said:


> I bet she is....
> 
> Can't wait to meet the two of you.



Ditto. It feels like we know you guys already. See you in May!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Just got through checking out the rest of the board.
I hear RideMax calling....


----------



## MerriePoppins

kab407 said:


> I'll pack the weekend before. I did order a new bathing suit from Lands End!  I needs a new pair of flip-flops.



Weekend Before !!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Dodie said:


> Hi all! Where is everybody tonight?



I'm here.  Been a busy night with the kids.  Things are slowly winding down now.  Once 2 of them are down, I need to work on the FE and wine tasting lists.  Both of which are a PITA.

Taking the kids tomorrow after school to apply for their passports.  I have both boys birth certificates, but can't find Em's.  I always put it back, but it's not where it should be.  Luckily it's really easy to get a copy, and on my way to the post office.

Reminder - Tomorrow is the last day to send in your Mother's Day pictures to podcast@wdwinfo.com.


----------



## lttlmc3

I just got my cruise packet too!!


----------



## DVCsince02

lttlmc3 said:


> I just got my cruise packet too!!


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> Weekend Before !!!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> Now this is my kind of stuff.  Somebody get my hat with the propellar on top.  I need to spin it!



Grab my pocket protector while your at it!  

So, where did you find the internet speeds on the ship?  



MerriePoppins said:


> Hi Paul !!
> 
> So did I hear that you were mailing gifts to the ship in advance?
> 
> Oh, sorry that was Dpuck, huh?



I'm mailing a gift to Shirley at gifts of a lifetime and she is including it in a package to be delivered to my stateroom.



kab407 said:


> Have to agree with you Paul.  I haven't seen such a sure thing since Carrie's season.



Really?  I thought Bo was the favorite that season??


----------



## maiziezoe

Dodie said:


> Hi all! Where is everybody tonight?



Hi, Dodie!  



Launchpad11B said:


> Hi Dodie. Pretty slow tonight.



Hi Paul!



MerriePoppins said:


>



Hi Susan!



3guysandagal said:


>



Hi John!



Dodie said:


> Aww. So there are folks here, but they're in lurking mode tonight.
> 
> I'm going to log off soon. It's been a long day and I need to remember that I'll be online all evening tomorrow for chat!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ready to pack, but I did break down and set up a big shopping bag in the bedroom floor and I've been dropping stuff into it that I want to take along on the trip.



I have a laundry basket on my dresser that I have been tossing stuff into for the trip... and the kids have a shelf on Piper's dresser dedicated to the trip.


----------



## DVCsince02

Who want to have a picnic in the park?  It sounds awesome!!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Wooooooooooooooo!!!

New season of Deadliest Catch starts tonight!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Who want to have a picnic in the park?  It sounds awesome!!!!!



I am totally doing this!  Not in May but in December for sure!!



DVCsince02 said:


> Wooooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> New season of Deadliest Catch starts tonight!!!!!!!!!!!



Watching now.... for the first 5 mins.


----------



## firsttimemom

k5jmh said:


> Thought ya'll would like to know that the Internet Service onboard is provided by a 128kb (bi-directional) VSAT connection.  What does that mean to you?  It means that everyone on board is sharing roughly the equivilant of 2 dial-up lines to the internet.  Add a 2 second round trip latency ( the satellites are 22000 miles away, there is no escaping the speed of light) and that means you are in for trip back 10 years for internet service.  So before you sign-up for the all you can eat Internet, know that you are not eating very much.  Do not feel too bad.  Most offshore oil rigs only get 56kb across a very old microwave system (used to be Shell's) for their internet
> 
> The cellular (and internet) are backhauled across the MTN VSAT network.  They are the cruise industry standard for customer connectivity.  They also provide the Satellite TV feed as well.
> 
> 
> So to all the geeky folks, like myself, here you go.  I would not count on uploading many 15 megapixel, RAW pictures back to the shore.



The only thing I understood here was the last sentence. Guess I'm leaving the laptop at home bcs I'm not spending my cruise time postprocessing RAW files.


----------



## WebmasterMike

dpuck1998 said:
			
		

> Grab my pocket protector while your at it!
> 
> So, where did you find the internet speeds on the ship?



The download speed will burst to the max subscribed capacity of the Satellite (several MB worth of bandwidth.  Think of it like a big radio station in the sky.  The ship is guaranteed only their contract CIR (bandwidth).  Upload speed is limited to the contract upload speed which is normally limited in increments of 64kb.  MTN bases most of it's cruise packages to 128 up and 128 down of guaranteed bandwith.  

(I've worked with offshore Satellite for several years, but don't hold that against me.)


----------



## dpuck1998

k5jmh said:


> The download speed will burst to the max subscribed capacity of the Satellite (several MB worth of bandwidth.  Think of it like a big radio station in the sky.  The ship is guaranteed only their contract CIR (bandwidth).  Upload speed is limited to the contract upload speed which is normally limited in increments of 64kb.  MTN bases most of it's cruise packages to 128 up and 128 down of guaranteed bandwith.
> 
> (I've worked with offshore Satellite for several years, but don;t hold that against me.)



What I'm wondering is where you got the info on Disneys sat. capacity?  Just more curious than anything.


----------



## WebmasterMike

dpuck1998 said:


> What I'm wondering is where you got the info on Disneys sat. capacity?  Just more curious than anything.



http://www.cellularatsea.com/


----------



## maiziezoe

Oh My Cow...

I just caught a glimpse of my ticker.



26 days!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Has anyone seen this?

http://www.hancockwildlifechannel.org/staticpages/index.php/20090302200021473

Mommas in the nest now eating....


----------



## dpuck1998

k5jmh said:


> http://www.cellularatsea.com/



Cool thanks....So if I'm looking at it correctly are they using this for cell services also?  I know when I used the internet last cruise it was awful!!


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> Who want to have a picnic in the park?  It sounds awesome!!!!!


You read my mind!  I'd love to do this, but gwarsh!!!!  When would we do it?   How about right after Tusker House lunch?  

Unfortunately, it may have to wait until our next trip.


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> You read my mind!  I'd love to do this, but gwarsh!!!!  When would we do it?   How about right after Tusker House lunch?
> 
> Unfortunately, it may have to wait until our next trip.



Sounds like something we can do in December hu Aaron?  Wanna hook up?


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> Sounds like something we can do in December hu Aaron?  Wanna hook up?


Great idea Puck!  Let's plan on that.  I'll make a mental note of it.  That maybe the next opportunity for us.  I don't think we'll be able to do it in the dead of summer. 

Maybe a ride on Everest as well.


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> Great idea Puck!  Let's plan on that.  I'll make a mental note of it.  That maybe the next opportunity for us.  I don't think we'll be able to do it in the dead of summer.
> 
> Maybe a ride on Everest as well.



We will compare dates and hook up.  Can't wait!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

I hope they are not sharing the bandwidth with Cellular.  My guess is that they are using three stabilized dishes(domes).  For TV, Cellular, and customer Internet.  There is at least two domes for the private network for Disney.  






There are 6 total stabilized dishes that I can count.


----------



## chirurgeon

MerriePoppins said:


> Weekend Before !!!!!



I actually pack the NIGHT before I leave.  I will gather things before that, but the actual putting things in the suitcases is done the night before.

I have been working on my fish extender tonight.  I am very happy with the way it is turning out. Hopefully I can finish it this week.  I won't be able to work on it tomorrow night, I don't remember why.  There is just something I know I am doing.  I just remember what it is.  

Kim


----------



## ADP

chirurgeon said:


> I won't be able to work on it tomorrow night, I don't remember why.  There is just something I know I am doing.  I just remember what it is.
> 
> Kim


Ummm.....Chat...I hope.


----------



## firsttimemom

3guysandagal said:


> Has anyone seen this?
> 
> http://www.hancockwildlifechannel.org/staticpages/index.php/20090302200021473
> 
> Mommas in the nest now eating....



awww.....


----------



## MinnieGarden

k5jmh said:


> I hope they are not sharing the bandwidth with Cellular.  My guess is that they are using two stablized dishes(domes).  One for Cellular and one for Data and Television.



Sweetie, let's focus on vacation..... step away from the techie stuff 

He's mine...... just gets a litttttle focused on all things techie


----------



## WebmasterMike

MinnieGarden said:


> Sweetie, let's focus on vacation..... step away from the techie stuff
> 
> He's mine...... just gets a litttttle focused on all things techie




I guess I need a vacation!!  24 days till we hit the ground in Orlando!!


----------



## georgemoe

k5jmh said:


> Thought ya'll would like to know that the Internet Service onboard is provided by a 128kb (bi-directional) VSAT connection.  What does that mean to you?  It means that everyone on board is sharing roughly the equivilant of 2 dial-up lines to the internet.  Add a 2 second round trip latency ( the satellites are 22000 miles away, there is no escaping the speed of light) and that means you are in for trip back 10 years for internet service.  So before you sign-up for the all you can eat Internet, know that you are not eating very much.  Do not feel too bad.  Most offshore oil rigs only get 56kb across a very old microwave system (used to be Shell's) for their internet
> 
> The cellular (and internet) are backhauled across the MTN VSAT network.  They are the cruise industry standard for customer connectivity.  They also provide the Satellite TV feed as well.
> 
> So to all the geeky folks, like myself, here you go.  I would not count on uploading many 15 megapixel, RAW pictures back to the shore.



Hi Mike. Thanks for the great info. I had no intentions of internet time on the ship. Not at that speed. 



Dodie said:


> Hi all! Where is everybody tonight?



I'm here Dodie.  Barely though. Tough work week. 



MerriePoppins said:


>





3guysandagal said:


>





Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps!




Hi peeps! 




kab407 said:


> Hi!  I'm watching AI and working on FE gifts.



Hi Kath. Watched AI earlier but I'm really uninspired this year. 



lttlmc3 said:


> I just got my cruise packet too!!



 I knew they'd come in!


----------



## Madi100

Launchpad11B said:


> That's great Nicole. I'm proud of you.




Thanks!


----------



## Madi100

I've got a new concept that I think everyone should adopt.  For every meeting you attend, you may have one opinion ticket.  You may bank them all up and use them all at one meeting.  But, one opinion per meeting.  If you haven't attended meetings, you don't know what you are talking about.  CRAPPY PTO meeting tonight.  

Good night all.  I'm going to bed and hoping to wake up a happy person.


----------



## georgemoe

MinnieGarden said:


> Sweetie, let's focus on vacation..... step away from the techie stuff
> 
> He's mine...... just gets a litttttle focused on all things techie



Hi Christy. Nothing wrong with a few more gadget guys around here.


----------



## georgemoe

Madi100 said:


> I've got a new concept that I think everyone should adopt.  For every meeting you attend, you may have one opinion ticket.  You may bank them all up and use them all at one meeting.  But, one opinion per meeting.  If you haven't attended meetings, you don't know what you are talking about.  CRAPPY PTO meeting tonight.
> 
> Good night all.  I'm going to bed and hoping to wake up a happy person.



Hi Nicole. Nice job at the gym today.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Still waiting for our cruise packet.  I thought it would come in yesterday, but still no.  arrrrggghhhh


----------



## MinnieGarden

georgemoe said:


> Hi Christy. Nothing wrong with a few more gadget guys around here.



Mike is definately a gadget guy.  Maybe you can distract him on the ship while I'm in the spa....


----------



## georgemoe

MinnieGarden said:


> Mike is definately a gadget guy.  Maybe you can distract him on the ship while I'm in the spa....



Spa sounds like female techie to me.


----------



## MinnieGarden

georgemoe said:


> Spa sounds like female techie to me.



What ever works!!!!! 

And I got tagged!


----------



## firsttimemom

MinnieGarden said:


> What ever works!!!!!
> 
> And I got tagged!



awesome!


----------



## Tonya2426

kab407 said:


> I'll pack the weekend before. I did order a new bathing suit from Lands End! I needs a new pair of flip-flops.


 
I ordered a new LE one, too!!!  Of course I am on the first round of exchanges already.  Let's hope this round finds success.    Bathing suit shopping is the bain of my existence. 



Launchpad11B said:


> Adam is going to win. It's not even close.


 
I am not on the Adam bandwagon yet.  There is something that bothers me about him - not sure what it is but can't see myself paying to download an album of his.


----------



## tiggerbell

Hi.  It's bedtime.  I suppose I have to go in my room and see what I threw on the bed in my Naked Closet Raid this morning, huh?  

Seemed like a good idea at the time...


----------



## 3guysandagal

MinnieGarden said:


> What ever works!!!!!
> 
> And I got tagged!



WOOHOO!!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

MinnieGarden said:


> What ever works!!!!!
> 
> And I got tagged!



I am so glad that i am the butt of your tag!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

tiggerbell said:


> Hi.  It's bedtime.  I suppose I have to go in my room and see what I threw on the bed in my Naked Closet Raid this morning, huh?
> 
> Seemed like a good idea at the time...






G'nite!


----------



## spaddy

maiziezoe said:


> Oh My Cow...
> 
> I just caught a glimpse of my ticker.
> 
> 
> 
> 26 days!



I can't believe it.  

I am so ready to go on this vacation.  I am not really ready, but I want it to start tomorrow.


----------



## MenashaCorp

ADP said:


> Great idea Puck! Let's plan on that. I'll make a mental note of it. That maybe the next opportunity for us. I don't think we'll be able to do it in the dead of summer.
> 
> Maybe a ride on Everest as well.


 


dpuck1998 said:


> We will compare dates and hook up. Can't wait!!


 
Maybe December?? DIS-a-Palooza?? Looking at dates now.... 

You guys have ressies??



MinnieGarden said:


> What ever works!!!!!
> 
> And I got tagged!


 
Woo Hoo!!  ... The Tag Fairy is on the thread..... spooky!!! 



k5jmh said:


> I am so glad that i am the butt of your tag!!


 
Um.... Tag Butt????


----------



## 3guysandagal

TAG!!!

You're it!!!


----------



## Merry Mousketeer

Well, better late than not at all! We just signed up last week and are very excited to be going! We are looking forward to meeting all the DISers. I've been lurking on the boards for years, but tend to be a bit shy about posting. My wife is fairly new to the boards and has become addicted!

This is our second Disney Cruise. Our first one was on May 10, 2008, when we set sail on the Disney Magic Westbound Panama Canal Cruise for 16 magical days. After that, four days is just going to fly by - especially with all the fun the Podcast Crew has planned for us. 

One of the reasons we are going on this cruise is because we are expecting our first grandchild on May 8. Our son is a Navy Airman and Rescue Swimmer and he is stationed in Guam with his wife. So, even though we are ecstatic about our first grandchild, there is sadness in our hearts that we won't be able to see or hold him/her (we don't know the gender) until our son and his family come home on leave in January. We planned to be in Guam, but our son's deployment date kept getting moved which prevented us from being able to make travel arrangements. So, we thought we'd surround ourselves by new friends on the cruise and celebrate our grandchild's birth. 

We'll see you real soon.....

Merry Mousketeer (Michael) and Disney Enabler (Carol)


----------



## tickledtink33

Merry Mousketeer said:


> Well, better late than not at all! We just signed up last week and are very excited to be going! We are looking forward to meeting all the DISers. I've been lurking on the boards for years, but tend to be a bit shy about posting. My wife is fairly new to the boards and has become addicted!
> 
> This is our second Disney Cruise. Our first one was on May 10, 2008, when we set sail on the Disney Magic Westbound Panama Canal Cruise for 16 magical days. After that, four days is just going to fly by - especially with all the fun the Podcast Crew has planned for us.
> 
> One of the reasons we are going on this cruise is because we are expecting our first grandchild on May 8. Our son is a Navy Airman and Rescue Swimmer and he is stationed in Guam with his wife. So, even though we are ecstatic about our first grandchild, there is sadness in our hearts that we won't be able to see or hold him/her (we don't know the gender) until our son and his family come home on leave in January. We planned to be in Guam, but our son's deployment date kept getting moved which prevented us from being able to make travel arrangements. So, we thought we'd surround ourselves by new friends on the cruise and celebrate our grandchild's birth.
> 
> We'll see you real soon.....
> 
> Merry Mousketeer (Michael) and Disney Enabler (Carol)



 Michael and Carol


----------



## DisneyKevin

Merry Mousketeer said:


> Well, better late than not at all! We just signed up last week and are very excited to be going! We are looking forward to meeting all the DISers. I've been lurking on the boards for years, but tend to be a bit shy about posting. My wife is fairly new to the boards and has become addicted!
> 
> This is our second Disney Cruise. Our first one was on May 10, 2008, when we set sail on the Disney Magic Westbound Panama Canal Cruise for 16 magical days. After that, four days is just going to fly by - especially with all the fun the Podcast Crew has planned for us.
> 
> One of the reasons we are going on this cruise is because we are expecting our first grandchild on May 8. Our son is a Navy Airman and Rescue Swimmer and he is stationed in Guam with his wife. So, even though we are ecstatic about our first grandchild, there is sadness in our hearts that we won't be able to see or hold him/her (we don't know the gender) until our son and his family come home on leave in January. We planned to be in Guam, but our son's deployment date kept getting moved which prevented us from being able to make travel arrangements. So, we thought we'd surround ourselves by new friends on the cruise and celebrate our grandchild's birth.
> 
> We'll see you real soon.....
> 
> Merry Mousketeer (Michael) and Disney Enabler (Carol)



Welcome aboard Michael and Carol!!!!

Looking forward to meeting you both.


----------



## aspen37

Merry Mousketeer said:


> Well, better late than not at all! We just signed up last week and are very excited to be going! We are looking forward to meeting all the DISers. I've been lurking on the boards for years, but tend to be a bit shy about posting. My wife is fairly new to the boards and has become addicted!
> 
> This is our second Disney Cruise. Our first one was on May 10, 2008, when we set sail on the Disney Magic Westbound Panama Canal Cruise for 16 magical days. After that, four days is just going to fly by - especially with all the fun the Podcast Crew has planned for us.
> 
> One of the reasons we are going on this cruise is because we are expecting our first grandchild on May 8. Our son is a Navy Airman and Rescue Swimmer and he is stationed in Guam with his wife. So, even though we are ecstatic about our first grandchild, there is sadness in our hearts that we won't be able to see or hold him/her (we don't know the gender) until our son and his family come home on leave in January. We planned to be in Guam, but our son's deployment date kept getting moved which prevented us from being able to make travel arrangements. So, we thought we'd surround ourselves by new friends on the cruise and celebrate our grandchild's birth.
> 
> We'll see you real soon.....
> 
> Merry Mousketeer (Michael) and Disney Enabler (Carol)



 Michael and Carol. Now every May 10th you'll need to take a cruise.  I'm starting to get very excited about the cruise. I can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## Merry Mousketeer

You are absolutely right! We do need to take a Disney Cruise every May 10. Will you please tell my wife that when you meet her? You know how it is, she'll think it's brilliant when it comes from someone else!! 

Michael (Merry Mousketeer)


----------



## 3guysandagal

Merry Mousketeer said:


> Well, better late than not at all! We just signed up last week and are very excited to be going! We are looking forward to meeting all the DISers. I've been lurking on the boards for years, but tend to be a bit shy about posting. My wife is fairly new to the boards and has become addicted!
> 
> This is our second Disney Cruise. Our first one was on May 10, 2008, when we set sail on the Disney Magic Westbound Panama Canal Cruise for 16 magical days. After that, four days is just going to fly by - especially with all the fun the Podcast Crew has planned for us.
> 
> One of the reasons we are going on this cruise is because we are expecting our first grandchild on May 8. Our son is a Navy Airman and Rescue Swimmer and he is stationed in Guam with his wife. So, even though we are ecstatic about our first grandchild, there is sadness in our hearts that we won't be able to see or hold him/her (we don't know the gender) until our son and his family come home on leave in January. We planned to be in Guam, but our son's deployment date kept getting moved which prevented us from being able to make travel arrangements. So, we thought we'd surround ourselves by new friends on the cruise and celebrate our grandchild's birth.
> 
> We'll see you real soon.....
> 
> Merry Mousketeer (Michael) and Disney Enabler (Carol)


----------



## 3guysandagal

DisneyKevin said:


> *Helpful Hint....*
> 
> To expedite your check in process go to www.DisneyCruise.com and complete the online check in process.
> 
> It will make things go much faster at check in.
> 
> After a day or two...this message will be pages back.
> 
> Tell everyone.
> 
> It really will help you get on the ship faster. I did it for John and I this evening.



Bumpin' for Kevin!


1 day....20 pages......just sayin'


----------



## Tonya2426

This was posted on the Cruise Board about getting your passport stamped in Nassau and thought it was a good tip - especially if you have kids (or adults) who want their passport stamped for fun instead of having an empty sad little passport.  

_In Nassau it was very easy to get stamps. You just walk inside the port terminal building and there was an information desk, I asked the man there where to go, and he pointed out the door to a security booth. We walked to the booth and told him we wanted the stamps, and he buzzed open a gate for us to walk over to the government building a few steps away. Once there we were directed to an office where a nice customs official was happy to stamp our passports. I'm so glad we took the 5 minutes to do this before Atlantis because I love getting the stamps!

_


----------



## aGoofyMom

k5jmh said:


> Thought ya'll would like to know that the Internet Service onboard is provided by a 128kb (bi-directional) VSAT connection.  What does that mean to you?  It means that everyone on board is sharing roughly the equivilant of 2 dial-up lines to the internet.  Add a 2 second round trip latency ( the satellites are 22000 miles away, there is no escaping the speed of light) and that means you are in for trip back 10 years for internet service.  So before you sign-up for the all you can eat Internet, know that you are not eating very much.  Do not feel too bad.  Most offshore oil rigs only get 56kb across a very old microwave system (used to be Shell's) for their internet
> 
> The cellular (and internet) are backhauled across the MTN VSAT network.  They are the cruise industry standard for customer connectivity.  They also provide the Satellite TV feed as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to all the geeky folks, like myself, here you go.  I would not count on uploading many 15 megapixel, RAW pictures back to the shore.



I am going to share this with DH - his boss was hinting about having him answer emails while on vacation (AGAIN!)  If I knew his boss better I would copy it into an email and send it straight to him with the picture I have of DH working on his BlackBerry at Epcot while his DD is playing right in front of him!!



MinnieGarden said:


> What ever works!!!!!
> 
> And I got tagged!




 new tag!



Merry Mousketeer said:


> Well, better late than not at all! We just signed up last week and are very excited to be going! We are looking forward to meeting all the DISers. I've been lurking on the boards for years, but tend to be a bit shy about posting. My wife is fairly new to the boards and has become addicted!
> 
> This is our second Disney Cruise. Our first one was on May 10, 2008, when we set sail on the Disney Magic Westbound Panama Canal Cruise for 16 magical days. After that, four days is just going to fly by - especially with all the fun the Podcast Crew has planned for us.
> 
> One of the reasons we are going on this cruise is because we are expecting our first grandchild on May 8. Our son is a Navy Airman and Rescue Swimmer and he is stationed in Guam with his wife. So, even though we are ecstatic about our first grandchild, there is sadness in our hearts that we won't be able to see or hold him/her (we don't know the gender) until our son and his family come home on leave in January. We planned to be in Guam, but our son's deployment date kept getting moved which prevented us from being able to make travel arrangements. So, we thought we'd surround ourselves by new friends on the cruise and celebrate our grandchild's birth.
> 
> We'll see you real soon.....
> 
> Merry Mousketeer (Michael) and Disney Enabler (Carol)








Tonya2426 said:


> This was posted on the Cruise Board about getting your passport stamped in Nassau and thought it was a good tip - especially if you have kids (or adults) who want their passport stamped for fun instead of having an empty sad little passport.
> 
> _In Nassau it was very easy to get stamps. You just walk inside the port terminal building and there was an information desk, I asked the man there where to go, and he pointed out the door to a security booth. We walked to the booth and told him we wanted the stamps, and he buzzed open a gate for us to walk over to the government building a few steps away. Once there we were directed to an office where a nice customs official was happy to stamp our passports. I'm so glad we took the 5 minutes to do this before Atlantis because I love getting the stamps!
> 
> _




  Us International cruisers have to surrender our passports while on board.  I am guessing that means no stamps still...they didn't stamp it in Cuba either - and I was not about to ask that guy anything I didn't need to ask.


----------



## winotracy

aGoofyMom said:


> Us International cruisers have to surrender our passports while on board.  I am guessing that means no stamps still...they didn't stamp it in Cuba either - and I was not about to ask that guy anything I didn't need to ask.



I have been told by Disney Cruise Lines that you no longer have to surrender your passports.  We shall see in no time!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Tonya2426 said:


> I am not on the Adam bandwagon yet.  There is something that bothers me about him - not sure what it is but can't see myself paying to download an album of his.



Me either Tonya. This season is very weak.


----------



## aGoofyMom

winotracy said:


> I have been told by Disney Cruise Lines that you no longer have to surrender your passports.  We shall see in no time!



I hope so!!!! Not only will I go and get a stamp on my passport, but then we won't be lined up at 5:30 am on the 14th...


----------



## kab407

Merry Mousketeer said:


> Well, better late than not at all! We just signed up last week and are very excited to be going! We are looking forward to meeting all the DISers. I've been lurking on the boards for years, but tend to be a bit shy about posting. My wife is fairly new to the boards and has become addicted!
> 
> This is our second Disney Cruise. Our first one was on May 10, 2008, when we set sail on the Disney Magic Westbound Panama Canal Cruise for 16 magical days. After that, four days is just going to fly by - especially with all the fun the Podcast Crew has planned for us.
> 
> One of the reasons we are going on this cruise is because we are expecting our first grandchild on May 8. Our son is a Navy Airman and Rescue Swimmer and he is stationed in Guam with his wife. So, even though we are ecstatic about our first grandchild, there is sadness in our hearts that we won't be able to see or hold him/her (we don't know the gender) until our son and his family come home on leave in January. We planned to be in Guam, but our son's deployment date kept getting moved which prevented us from being able to make travel arrangements. So, we thought we'd surround ourselves by new friends on the cruise and celebrate our grandchild's birth.
> 
> We'll see you real soon.....
> 
> Merry Mousketeer (Michael) and Disney Enabler (Carol)



Welcome to the party Michael and Carol!!!


----------



## firsttimemom

Merry Mousketeer said:


> Well, better late than not at all! We just signed up last week and are very excited to be going! We are looking forward to meeting all the DISers. I've been lurking on the boards for years, but tend to be a bit shy about posting. My wife is fairly new to the boards and has become addicted!
> 
> This is our second Disney Cruise. Our first one was on May 10, 2008, when we set sail on the Disney Magic Westbound Panama Canal Cruise for 16 magical days. After that, four days is just going to fly by - especially with all the fun the Podcast Crew has planned for us.
> 
> One of the reasons we are going on this cruise is because we are expecting our first grandchild on May 8. Our son is a Navy Airman and Rescue Swimmer and he is stationed in Guam with his wife. So, even though we are ecstatic about our first grandchild, there is sadness in our hearts that we won't be able to see or hold him/her (we don't know the gender) until our son and his family come home on leave in January. We planned to be in Guam, but our son's deployment date kept getting moved which prevented us from being able to make travel arrangements. So, we thought we'd surround ourselves by new friends on the cruise and celebrate our grandchild's birth.
> 
> We'll see you real soon.....
> 
> Merry Mousketeer (Michael) and Disney Enabler (Carol)




Welcme Michael and Carol! The bright side is you will have 100's of people toasting your new grandchild!


----------



## safetymom

Merry Mousketeer said:


> Well, better late than not at all! We just signed up last week and are very excited to be going! We are looking forward to meeting all the DISers. I've been lurking on the boards for years, but tend to be a bit shy about posting. My wife is fairly new to the boards and has become addicted!
> 
> This is our second Disney Cruise. Our first one was on May 10, 2008, when we set sail on the Disney Magic Westbound Panama Canal Cruise for 16 magical days. After that, four days is just going to fly by - especially with all the fun the Podcast Crew has planned for us.
> 
> One of the reasons we are going on this cruise is because we are expecting our first grandchild on May 8. Our son is a Navy Airman and Rescue Swimmer and he is stationed in Guam with his wife. So, even though we are ecstatic about our first grandchild, there is sadness in our hearts that we won't be able to see or hold him/her (we don't know the gender) until our son and his family come home on leave in January. We planned to be in Guam, but our son's deployment date kept getting moved which prevented us from being able to make travel arrangements. So, we thought we'd surround ourselves by new friends on the cruise and celebrate our grandchild's birth.
> 
> We'll see you real soon.....
> 
> Merry Mousketeer (Michael) and Disney Enabler (Carol)



Welcome to you both.  You will love being grandparents!!!


----------



## georgemoe

MinnieGarden said:


> What ever works!!!!!
> 
> And *I got tagged*!



I guess you did.


----------



## georgemoe

k5jmh said:


> I am so glad that i am the butt of your tag!!



Hey everyone. He said butt.


----------



## cocowum

MinnieGarden said:


> If anyone wants to take him home after the cruise, let me know...
> 
> I can say that because he's mine.  Still up for rent, but mine!






MerriePoppins said:


> Hi Paul !!
> 
> So did I hear that you were mailing gifts to the ship in advance?
> 
> Oh, sorry that was Dpuck, huh?



Now as much as I bust his chops I'd never let him pick anything out. My idea of fabulous.... 




 His idea of Fabulous...







dpuck1998 said:


> Really?  I thought Bo was the favorite that season??



Bo Bice?!?!? 



Mary Jo said:


> Still waiting for our cruise packet.  I thought it would come in yesterday, but still no.  arrrrggghhhh


I still don't have mine...


MinnieGarden said:


> What ever works!!!!!
> 
> And I got tagged!







Merry Mousketeer said:


> Well, better late than not at all! We just signed up last week and are very excited to be going! We are looking forward to meeting all the DISers. I've been lurking on the boards for years, but tend to be a bit shy about posting. My wife is fairly new to the boards and has become addicted!
> 
> This is our second Disney Cruise. Our first one was on May 10, 2008, when we set sail on the Disney Magic Westbound Panama Canal Cruise for 16 magical days. After that, four days is just going to fly by - especially with all the fun the Podcast Crew has planned for us.
> 
> One of the reasons we are going on this cruise is because we are expecting our first grandchild on May 8. Our son is a Navy Airman and Rescue Swimmer and he is stationed in Guam with his wife. So, even though we are ecstatic about our first grandchild, there is sadness in our hearts that we won't be able to see or hold him/her (we don't know the gender) until our son and his family come home on leave in January. We planned to be in Guam, but our son's deployment date kept getting moved which prevented us from being able to make travel arrangements. So, we thought we'd surround ourselves by new friends on the cruise and celebrate our grandchild's birth.
> 
> We'll see you real soon.....
> 
> Merry Mousketeer (Michael) and Disney Enabler (Carol)


  


Tonya2426 said:


> This was posted on the Cruise Board about getting your passport stamped in Nassau and thought it was a good tip - especially if you have kids (or adults) who want their passport stamped for fun instead of having an empty sad little passport.
> 
> _In Nassau it was very easy to get stamps. You just walk inside the port terminal building and there was an information desk, I asked the man there where to go, and he pointed out the door to a security booth. We walked to the booth and told him we wanted the stamps, and he buzzed open a gate for us to walk over to the government building a few steps away. Once there we were directed to an office where a nice customs official was happy to stamp our passports. I'm so glad we took the 5 minutes to do this before Atlantis because I love getting the stamps!
> 
> _



We plan on doing this. Thanks for the tip! 



Launchpad11B said:


> Me either Tonya. This season is very weak.



I thought you loved Adam... I really like Adam. For some reason he reminds me of Max.


----------



## kab407

cocowum said:


> Now as much as I bust his chops I'd never let him pick anything out. My idea of fabulous....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His idea of Fabulous...





 Is the purse Dior? (I likey.)


----------



## georgemoe

Hi Peeps! 

Time for another fun day at work. Rest of the week/month won't be a piece of cake I tell you that.


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> Don that is sooo nice.
> 
> 
> Paul...did you hear that?



Like Paul needs pointers on how to be an A++ top notch husband? I think not.



Dodie said:


> I have to admit that I'm posting this particular post simply so I can look at my countdown.  Sorry AskTracy.



Dodie! You're gonna be put on the list with Don. (And me!)



ADP said:


> Now this is my kind of stuff.  Somebody get my hat with the propellar on top.  I need to spin it!



Not sure how much of the diagram and explanation I understood, but it was good to know.



tickledtink33 said:


> Eveyone must be resting up for chat tomorrow night.  Or maybe watching American Idol.  I'm playing Dance Revolution and doing a little packing.



Anybody up for a Wii Disney DDR Tourney onboard? Just sayin....



maiziezoe said:


> Oh My Cow...
> 
> I just caught a glimpse of my ticker.
> 
> 
> 
> 26 days!



Nope. Now its *25*!!!



Madi100 said:


> I've got a new concept that I think everyone should adopt.  For every meeting you attend, you may have one opinion ticket.  You may bank them all up and use them all at one meeting.  But, one opinion per meeting.  If you haven't attended meetings, you don't know what you are talking about.  CRAPPY PTO meeting tonight.
> 
> Good night all.  I'm going to bed and hoping to wake up a happy person.



 Poof! You just woke up on the right side of the bed and will have a great day! 



Mary Jo said:


> Still waiting for our cruise packet.  I thought it would come in yesterday, but still no.  arrrrggghhhh



Did you check through the UPS tracking site?



Tonya2426 said:


> This was posted on the Cruise Board about getting your passport stamped in Nassau and thought it was a good tip - especially if you have kids (or adults) who want their passport stamped for fun instead of having an empty sad little passport.
> 
> _In Nassau it was very easy to get stamps. You just walk inside the port terminal building and there was an information desk, I asked the man there where to go, and he pointed out the door to a security booth. We walked to the booth and told him we wanted the stamps, and he buzzed open a gate for us to walk over to the government building a few steps away. Once there we were directed to an office where a nice customs official was happy to stamp our passports. I'm so glad we took the 5 minutes to do this before Atlantis because I love getting the stamps!
> 
> _



Thanks Tonya! Great info to know. I wonder if I can get a photo with the nice government official.


----------



## jeanigor

*25 Days Until "Fun on a Boat! Fun on a Boat! Fun on a Boat!" and some Hijinks on Buses!!*
*24 Days Until some DIS'ers get Muddy for Give Kids the World!!!!*

I guess I have finally arrived. AskTracy had to call me. I am now *officially* a trouble maker/problem.


----------



## DVCsince02

MinnieGarden said:


> What ever works!!!!!
> 
> And I got tagged!



Wow!  Congratulations on your new tag!



Merry Mousketeer said:


> Well, better late than not at all! We just signed up last week and are very excited to be going! We are looking forward to meeting all the DISers. I've been lurking on the boards for years, but tend to be a bit shy about posting. My wife is fairly new to the boards and has become addicted!
> 
> This is our second Disney Cruise. Our first one was on May 10, 2008, when we set sail on the Disney Magic Westbound Panama Canal Cruise for 16 magical days. After that, four days is just going to fly by - especially with all the fun the Podcast Crew has planned for us.
> 
> One of the reasons we are going on this cruise is because we are expecting our first grandchild on May 8. Our son is a Navy Airman and Rescue Swimmer and he is stationed in Guam with his wife. So, even though we are ecstatic about our first grandchild, there is sadness in our hearts that we won't be able to see or hold him/her (we don't know the gender) until our son and his family come home on leave in January. We planned to be in Guam, but our son's deployment date kept getting moved which prevented us from being able to make travel arrangements. So, we thought we'd surround ourselves by new friends on the cruise and celebrate our grandchild's birth.
> 
> We'll see you real soon.....
> 
> Merry Mousketeer (Michael) and Disney Enabler (Carol)



May 8th is a wonderful day to have a baby (my eldest was born on May 8th).  Congratulations on the new grandbaby!



jeanigor said:


> *25 Days Until "Fun on a Boat! Fun on a Boat! Fun on a Boat!" and some Hijinks on Buses!!*
> *24 Days Until some DIS'ers get Muddy for Give Kids the World!!!!*
> 
> I guess I have finally arrived. AskTracy had to call me. I am now *officially* a trouble maker/problem.



Welcome to the Troublemakers Club!


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> *25 Days Until "Fun on a Boat! Fun on a Boat! Fun on a Boat!" and some Hijinks on Buses!!*
> *24 Days Until some DIS'ers get Muddy for Give Kids the World!!!!*
> 
> I guess I have finally arrived. AskTracy had to call me. I am now *officially* a trouble maker/problem.


'Bout time you joined us troublemakers...

 Morning!

We're heading to a friend's house for lunch. I guess they wanted to do a cook out...but the sun is missing. However, I did hear that it's supposed to actually appear tomorrow!


----------



## ADP

georgemoe said:


> Hi Peeps!
> Time for another fun day at work. Rest of the week/month won't be a piece of cake I tell you that.


Morning George   Did you say cake?  



Merry Mousketeer said:


> Well, better late than not at all! We just signed up last week and are very excited to be going! We are looking forward to meeting all the DISers. I've been lurking on the boards for years, but tend to be a bit shy about posting. My wife is fairly new to the boards and has become addicted!
> 
> This is our second Disney Cruise. Our first one was on May 10, 2008, when we set sail on the Disney Magic Westbound Panama Canal Cruise for 16 magical days. After that, four days is just going to fly by - especially with all the fun the Podcast Crew has planned for us.
> 
> One of the reasons we are going on this cruise is because we are expecting our first grandchild on May 8. Our son is a Navy Airman and Rescue Swimmer and he is stationed in Guam with his wife. So, even though we are ecstatic about our first grandchild, there is sadness in our hearts that we won't be able to see or hold him/her (we don't know the gender) until our son and his family come home on leave in January. We planned to be in Guam, but our son's deployment date kept getting moved which prevented us from being able to make travel arrangements. So, we thought we'd surround ourselves by new friends on the cruise and celebrate our grandchild's birth.
> 
> We'll see you real soon.....
> 
> Merry Mousketeer (Michael) and Disney Enabler (Carol)


Welcome Michael & Carole!  We all look forward to meeting you.  



Madi100 said:


> I've got a new concept that I think everyone should adopt.  For every meeting you attend, you may have one opinion ticket.  You may bank them all up and use them all at one meeting.  But, one opinion per meeting.  If you haven't attended meetings, you don't know what you are talking about.  CRAPPY PTO meeting tonight.
> 
> Good night all.  I'm going to bed and hoping to wake up a happy person.


Great idea Nicole.  Sorry to hear about the meeting.  Life is full of opinions anymore.  Everyone has their own ideas how things should be run.  The best thing to do is sit back and....smile!


----------



## Madi100

Merry Mousketeer said:


> Well, better late than not at all! We just signed up last week and are very excited to be going! We are looking forward to meeting all the DISers. I've been lurking on the boards for years, but tend to be a bit shy about posting. My wife is fairly new to the boards and has become addicted!
> 
> This is our second Disney Cruise. Our first one was on May 10, 2008, when we set sail on the Disney Magic Westbound Panama Canal Cruise for 16 magical days. After that, four days is just going to fly by - especially with all the fun the Podcast Crew has planned for us.
> 
> One of the reasons we are going on this cruise is because we are expecting our first grandchild on May 8. Our son is a Navy Airman and Rescue Swimmer and he is stationed in Guam with his wife. So, even though we are ecstatic about our first grandchild, there is sadness in our hearts that we won't be able to see or hold him/her (we don't know the gender) until our son and his family come home on leave in January. We planned to be in Guam, but our son's deployment date kept getting moved which prevented us from being able to make travel arrangements. So, we thought we'd surround ourselves by new friends on the cruise and celebrate our grandchild's birth.
> 
> We'll see you real soon.....
> 
> Merry Mousketeer (Michael) and Disney Enabler (Carol)



Welcome aboard!!!  I can't wait to meet  you.  Stop into chat tonight if you get a minute and meet everyone.


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> Poof! You just woke up on the right side of the bed and will have a great day!



Where were you about 45 minutes ago?     Okay, because you say so, I will.  But, I may be calling you in about 4 hours when I am at school and this woman is volunteering with a program that I started three years ago.  I'm sure she'll let me know how I could do it better.


----------



## tiggerbell

Do you think my bosses would fall for "I'm too excited to work!!!" ?  




Me either.  Gotta go now... 



ETA: Post #2500


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> Where were you about 45 minutes ago?     Okay, because you say so, I will.  But, I may be calling you in about 4 hours when I am at school and this woman is volunteering with a program that I started three years ago.  I'm sure she'll let me know how I could do it better.



I might very well tell her to get stuffed. Just sayin'


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> I might very well tell her to get stuffed. Just sayin'



I just might have to do that.


----------



## Madi100

So, Emilie is very excited about this cruise.  And, her latest pasttime is reading books about the Titanic because it's about people who went on a cruise.


----------



## DVCsince02

Is there a cut off date to when we can complete the online documents for the cruise?  I'm trying to wait until I get my passport.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> So, Emilie is very excited about this cruise.  And, her latest pasttime is reading books about the Titanic because it's about people who went on a cruise.



What else is there? The Poseidon Adventure?


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Is there a cut off date to when we can complete the online documents for the cruise?  I'm trying to wait until I get my passport.



At least three days prior? That seems to ring a bell.

Are you having problems logging into the DCL site...I am. Grrrr. But at least the sun is trying to peak out....


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> I've got a new concept that I think everyone should adopt.  For every meeting you attend, you may have one opinion ticket.  You may bank them all up and use them all at one meeting.  But, one opinion per meeting.  If you haven't attended meetings, you don't know what you are talking about.  CRAPPY PTO meeting tonight.
> 
> Good night all.  I'm going to bed and hoping to wake up a happy person.



Hope your day is going better now.  It takes all kinds doesn't it.

Best of luck today!



MenashaCorp said:


> Maybe December?? DIS-a-Palooza?? Looking at dates now....
> 
> You guys have ressies??



I'm going to be there for two weeks around xmas at the AKV, ressies already secured 



Merry Mousketeer said:


> Well, better late than not at all! We just signed up last week and are very excited to be going! We are looking forward to meeting all the DISers. I've been lurking on the boards for years, but tend to be a bit shy about posting. My wife is fairly new to the boards and has become addicted!
> 
> This is our second Disney Cruise. Our first one was on May 10, 2008, when we set sail on the Disney Magic Westbound Panama Canal Cruise for 16 magical days. After that, four days is just going to fly by - especially with all the fun the Podcast Crew has planned for us.
> 
> One of the reasons we are going on this cruise is because we are expecting our first grandchild on May 8. Our son is a Navy Airman and Rescue Swimmer and he is stationed in Guam with his wife. So, even though we are ecstatic about our first grandchild, there is sadness in our hearts that we won't be able to see or hold him/her (we don't know the gender) until our son and his family come home on leave in January. We planned to be in Guam, but our son's deployment date kept getting moved which prevented us from being able to make travel arrangements. So, we thought we'd surround ourselves by new friends on the cruise and celebrate our grandchild's birth.
> 
> We'll see you real soon.....
> 
> Merry Mousketeer (Michael) and Disney Enabler (Carol)



WELCOME!!



Madi100 said:


> So, Emilie is very excited about this cruise.  And, her latest pasttime is reading books about the Titanic because it's about people who went on a cruise.



Hopefully she doesn't get to the end of the book before the cruise!


----------



## shellyminnie

Merry Mousketeer said:


> Well, better late than not at all! We just signed up last week and are very excited to be going! We are looking forward to meeting all the DISers. I've been lurking on the boards for years, but tend to be a bit shy about posting. My wife is fairly new to the boards and has become addicted!
> 
> This is our second Disney Cruise. Our first one was on May 10, 2008, when we set sail on the Disney Magic Westbound Panama Canal Cruise for 16 magical days. After that, four days is just going to fly by - especially with all the fun the Podcast Crew has planned for us.
> 
> One of the reasons we are going on this cruise is because we are expecting our first grandchild on May 8. Our son is a Navy Airman and Rescue Swimmer and he is stationed in Guam with his wife. So, even though we are ecstatic about our first grandchild, there is sadness in our hearts that we won't be able to see or hold him/her (we don't know the gender) until our son and his family come home on leave in January. We planned to be in Guam, but our son's deployment date kept getting moved which prevented us from being able to make travel arrangements. So, we thought we'd surround ourselves by new friends on the cruise and celebrate our grandchild's birth.
> 
> We'll see you real soon.....
> 
> Merry Mousketeer (Michael) and Disney Enabler (Carol)







cocowum said:


> My idea of fabulous....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His idea of Fabulous...



You're idea of fabulous I  His idea of fabulous, I'm not surprised!! 



tiggerbell said:


> Do you think my bosses would fall for "I'm too excited to work!!!" ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me either.  Gotta go now...
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Post #2500


----------



## jeanigor

How's the weather down there Shelly?


----------



## maiziezoe

Merry Mousketeer said:


> Well, better late than not at all! We just signed up last week and are very excited to be going! We are looking forward to meeting all the DISers. I've been lurking on the boards for years, but tend to be a bit shy about posting. My wife is fairly new to the boards and has become addicted!
> 
> This is our second Disney Cruise. Our first one was on May 10, 2008, when we set sail on the Disney Magic Westbound Panama Canal Cruise for 16 magical days. After that, four days is just going to fly by - especially with all the fun the Podcast Crew has planned for us.
> 
> One of the reasons we are going on this cruise is because we are expecting our first grandchild on May 8. Our son is a Navy Airman and Rescue Swimmer and he is stationed in Guam with his wife. So, even though we are ecstatic about our first grandchild, there is sadness in our hearts that we won't be able to see or hold him/her (we don't know the gender) until our son and his family come home on leave in January. We planned to be in Guam, but our son's deployment date kept getting moved which prevented us from being able to make travel arrangements. So, we thought we'd surround ourselves by new friends on the cruise and celebrate our grandchild's birth.
> 
> We'll see you real soon.....
> 
> Merry Mousketeer (Michael) and Disney Enabler (Carol)



Welcome Michael and Carol!!  



jeanigor said:


> I guess I have finally arrived. AskTracy had to call me. I am now *officially* a trouble maker/problem.




And.... did she talk to you for "hours?"  



tiggerbell said:


> Do you think my bosses would fall for "I'm too excited to work!!!" ?
> 
> ETA: Post #2500



Congrats on 2500!!  



DVCsince02 said:


> Is there a cut off date to when we can complete the online documents for the cruise?  I'm trying to wait until I get my passport.



I think I remember seeing 5/8 on the DCL page.


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


> Is there a cut off date to when we can complete the online documents for the cruise?  I'm trying to wait until I get my passport.





jeanigor said:


> At least three days prior? That seems to ring a bell.
> 
> Are you having problems logging into the DCL site...I am. Grrrr. But at least the sun is trying to peak out....



Yep, at least three days prior.  After that, all the information is downloaded to the port and your updated information won't be there.


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> How's the weather down there Shelly?



it's better today!! Yesterday was just scary!! We didn't get hit too bad where we are, just lots of rain and wind, but some other areas got hit really hard.

Today is better. It's supposed to be in the upper 70s, but was still 60 when i left this morning.

Hopefully the sun will decide to come out soon!!


----------



## ADP

MenashaCorp said:


> Maybe December?? DIS-a-Palooza?? Looking at dates now....
> You guys have ressies??


Going solo for Dis-A-Palooza....Not sure of the dates yet; maybe Dec 9th - 15th.  I maybe staying at Sheraton Vistana.  
Going on a family trip between X-Mas and New Years.  12/26 - 1/3.  Ressies made at AKV Jambo.


----------



## shellyminnie

ADP said:


> Going solo for Dis-A-Palooza....Not sure of the dates yet; maybe Dec 9th - 15th.  I maybe staying at Sheraton Vistana.
> Going on a family trip between X-Mas and New Years.  12/26 - 1/3.  Ressies made at AKV Jambo.



Are you guys doing a park NYE?? I'm probably going back to Epcot this year. MK was too much of a madhouse!!


----------



## DVCsince02

I'm going to DIS-A-Palooza too!


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm going to DIS-A-Palooza too!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm here.  Been a busy night with the kids.  Things are slowly winding down now.  Once 2 of them are down, I need to work on the FE and wine tasting lists.  Both of which are a PITA.
> 
> Taking the kids tomorrow after school to apply for their passports.  I have both boys birth certificates, but can't find Em's.  I always put it back, but it's not where it should be.  Luckily it's really easy to get a copy, and on my way to the post office.
> 
> Reminder - Tomorrow is the last day to send in your Mother's Day pictures to podcast@wdwinfo.com.



Good Luck with the lists Jen, we really appreciate all the effort!

At some point I misplaced Rick's birth certificate too! I've had everything to get both of our passports in the same envelope for 2 years now and went to check on it so we could get them last week and found his paperwork missing!

So now we've sent for a new birth certificate since I've turned the house upside down looking for it......at least we're a gateway city for passports and can get the one day turnaround....



Merry Mousketeer said:


> Well, better late than not at all! We just signed up last week and are very excited to be going! We are looking forward to meeting all the DISers. I've been lurking on the boards for years, but tend to be a bit shy about posting. My wife is fairly new to the boards and has become addicted!
> 
> This is our second Disney Cruise. Our first one was on May 10, 2008, when we set sail on the Disney Magic Westbound Panama Canal Cruise for 16 magical days. After that, four days is just going to fly by - especially with all the fun the Podcast Crew has planned for us.
> 
> One of the reasons we are going on this cruise is because we are expecting our first grandchild on May 8. Our son is a Navy Airman and Rescue Swimmer and he is stationed in Guam with his wife. So, even though we are ecstatic about our first grandchild, there is sadness in our hearts that we won't be able to see or hold him/her (we don't know the gender) until our son and his family come home on leave in January. We planned to be in Guam, but our son's deployment date kept getting moved which prevented us from being able to make travel arrangements. So, we thought we'd surround ourselves by new friends on the cruise and celebrate our grandchild's birth.
> 
> We'll see you real soon.....
> 
> Merry Mousketeer (Michael) and Disney Enabler (Carol)



Congrats! I think this calls for a very special birthday celebration!


----------



## dpuck1998

shellyminnie said:


> Are you guys doing a park NYE?? I'm probably going back to Epcot this year. MK was too much of a madhouse!!



I'm heading home on NY Day so I'll be back in my room max'en and relax'en and getting ready to head home


----------



## maiziezoe

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm going to DIS-A-Palooza too!



I think I am going to do a solo trip for DIS-A-Palooza. I haven't taken a solo trip since 1986.


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> it's better today!! Yesterday was just scary!! We didn't get hit too bad where we are, just lots of rain and wind, but some other areas got hit really hard.
> 
> Today is better. It's supposed to be in the upper 70s, but was still 60 when i left this morning.
> 
> Hopefully the sun will decide to come out soon!!



Boo Hoo. It was still 60° when you left. I think the high today is around 47°. Let me pause a moment to find the proper cheese to offer you.....


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Boo Hoo. It was still 60° when you left. I think the high today is around 47°. Let me pause a moment to find the proper cheese to offer you.....





You have to remember I was born and raised in Florida. If it gets below 70, I freeze. I have very little tolerance to cold weather and my system doesn't like it. I'm actually hoping it stays cool like this for a while because the earlier it starts to get hot, the worst our summer is.


----------



## ADP

shellyminnie said:


> Are you guys doing a park NYE?? I'm probably going back to Epcot this year. MK was too much of a madhouse!!


I doubt it.  We were at EPCOT for NYE I believe in 2006 to 2007.  It was a madhouse.  You couldn't ride anything, walking through World Showcase was a challenge, and getting snacks was a 30 minute wait.  I told my Wife Kim if we ever come back for New Years we would not go to a park NYE.  We'll probably be back at AKV "Chillaxing"!  



DVCsince02 said:


> I'm going to DIS-A-Palooza too!





shellyminnie said:


>


Woohoo!  



dpuck1998 said:


> I'm heading home on NY Day so I'll be back in my room max'en and relax'en and getting ready to head home


I think we are leaving on the 3rd, but I'll probably be right there with ya...Hanging out at the pool or Victoria Falls in the evening.  Or maybe hanging at the Club lounge.  



maiziezoe said:


> I think I am going to do a solo trip for DIS-A-Palooza. I haven't taken a solo trip since 1986.


Last Mousefest was my first solo trip.  I really liked it at first, but after a 4 days or so I started missing the fam, but hanging out with my friends really made me feel much, much better.  It was a blast, and you'll love the freedom.


----------



## tickledtink33

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm going to DIS-A-Palooza too!


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> Boo Hoo. It was still 60° when you left. I think the high today is around 47°. Let me pause a moment to find the proper cheese to offer you.....



Suppose to be high of 66 here...maybe it will make it to you sooner than you think.

ASK TRACY QUESTION!



So I'm printing off my docs.  I have two rooms and one is printing three pages, my signature sheet, my payment authorization form and my guest information (address, passport number, etc.)

My second room is only printing off the signature sheet.  Is this a problem?  Should I call?


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> ASK TRACY QUESTION!
> 
> So I'm printing off my docs.  I have two rooms and one is printing three pages, my signature sheet, my payment authorization form and my guest information (address, passport number, etc.)
> 
> My second room is only printing off the signature sheet.  Is this a problem?  Should I call?



At least you can access yours...I'm still trying....


----------



## tickledtink33

Good Morning


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> So, Emilie is very excited about this cruise.  And, her latest pasttime is reading books about the Titanic because it's about people who went on a cruise.



I've banned anything involving sharks at my house. A few years ago Lindsay wanted to watch Shark Week and then wouldn't get in the shower.


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> At least you can access yours...I'm still trying....



I had trouble yesterday AM. Later in the day I got in no problem. It seems like the mornings seem to be the worst for the website.


----------



## shellyminnie

tickledtink33 said:


> Good Morning



Hi Kim!!


----------



## katscradle

O.K. I am on page 106.
Here's a multi post without the quotes.

Nicole- Great job on the running a mile. Keep up the great job you are doing. You motivate me! 

Aaron-Wow 80lbs that is amazing. Thanks for the inspriration. 

Don- Your wife is going to love you even more. Your such a good hubby.

k5jmh- O.K. internet is out.  Thanks


----------



## winotracy

dpuck1998 said:


> Suppose to be high of 66 here...maybe it will make it to you sooner than you think.
> 
> ASK TRACY QUESTION!
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm printing off my docs.  I have two rooms and one is printing three pages, my signature sheet, my payment authorization form and my guest information (address, passport number, etc.)
> 
> My second room is only printing off the signature sheet.  Is this a problem?  Should I call?



The third page is not needed when you check in.  Are you sure the payment auth isn't on the bottom of the page with cruise contract signatures?  I have had them come out both ways.



jeanigor said:


> At least you can access yours...I'm still trying....



What seems to be the problem Todd?  If by chance your roomie is in the reservation you wouldn't be able to pull it up (or anyone else that you are linked with).  I just tried and was able to get in without a problem.  Do you need another call


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm going to DIS-A-Palooza too!



I'm booking for DIS-A-Palooza today.


----------



## katscradle

MinnieGarden said:


> What ever works!!!!!
> 
> And I got tagged!



Congrats on your tag!


----------



## dpuck1998

winotracy said:


> The third page is not needed when you check in.  Are you sure the payment auth isn't on the bottom of the page with cruise contract signatures?  I have had them come out both ways.



Ok, the Payment Authorization form from the first room has all 6 people mentioned on it.  I assume that covers both rooms then.  I did not get the Guest Information for the second room and the first room just has 3 people.  I won't worry about it however since there is no need to bring it.

Thanks Tracy!!


----------



## DVCsince02

kab407 said:


> I'm booking for DIS-A-Palooza today.



What dates, and where?


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> What seems to be the problem Todd?  If by chance your roomie is in the reservation you wouldn't be able to pull it up (or anyone else that you are linked with).  I just tried and was able to get in without a problem.  Do you need another call



It won't even let me log in, so I can't try to retrieve my reservation. I'll keep trying every 10 minutes or so. Persistence pays off. I never did get your e-mail. Did you get the one I sent you about my passport?

And BTW for those who haven't been spoken to by AskTracy, she is very pleasant to speak with. But even at 7:45 am, she sounded like she already went through a rough day. I think she'll be really ready for a vacation. Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## katscradle

Merry Mousketeer said:


> Well, better late than not at all! We just signed up last week and are very excited to be going! We are looking forward to meeting all the DISers. I've been lurking on the boards for years, but tend to be a bit shy about posting. My wife is fairly new to the boards and has become addicted!
> 
> This is our second Disney Cruise. Our first one was on May 10, 2008, when we set sail on the Disney Magic Westbound Panama Canal Cruise for 16 magical days. After that, four days is just going to fly by - especially with all the fun the Podcast Crew has planned for us.
> 
> One of the reasons we are going on this cruise is because we are expecting our first grandchild on May 8. Our son is a Navy Airman and Rescue Swimmer and he is stationed in Guam with his wife. So, even though we are ecstatic about our first grandchild, there is sadness in our hearts that we won't be able to see or hold him/her (we don't know the gender) until our son and his family come home on leave in January. We planned to be in Guam, but our son's deployment date kept getting moved which prevented us from being able to make travel arrangements. So, we thought we'd surround ourselves by new friends on the cruise and celebrate our grandchild's birth.
> 
> We'll see you real soon.....
> 
> Merry Mousketeer (Michael) and Disney Enabler (Carol)



:welcome
Also congrats on becoming grandparents.


----------



## guynwdm

kab407 said:


> I'm booking for DIS-A-Palooza today.



Ok, so I know I am a bit behind on the boards, I mean it is like a whole 22 hours since I last looked and there is about, ummm, like 20 more pages now but what is dis-a-palooza??  Is it the same dates as mousefest was supposed to be held?

Rob


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> And BTW for those who haven't been spoken to by AskTracy, she is very pleasant to speak with. But even at 7:45 am, she sounded like she already went through a rough day. I think she'll be really ready for a vacation. Anybody got any ideas?



Maybe a cruise???


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> What dates, and where?



Fly down early Friday (12/11) and back home on Sunday afternoon (12/13).  I'll most likely be staying at SSR (on points)



I can only do this as a weekend trip.  I'll be leaving for Christmas Vacation on the 17th.


----------



## katscradle

cocowum said:


> Now as much as I bust his chops I'd never let him pick anything out. My idea of fabulous....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His idea of Fabulous...




I like your idea of fabulous better.
Unless I am going hunting, then I like his better.
I guess you could have him get you both that way you would be prepared for whatever occasion.


----------



## winotracy

dpuck1998 said:


> Ok, the Payment Authorization form from the first room has all 6 people mentioned on it.  I assume that covers both rooms then.  I did not get the Guest Information for the second room and the first room just has 3 people.  I won't worry about it however since there is no need to bring it.
> 
> Thanks Tracy!!



Sounds like you selected all when you authorized payment so that is correct that it all printed for room one since the person who is paying is in that room.  



jeanigor said:


> It won't even let me log in, so I can't try to retrieve my reservation. I'll keep trying every 10 minutes or so. Persistence pays off. I never did get your e-mail. Did you get the one I sent you about my passport?
> 
> And BTW for those who haven't been spoken to by AskTracy, she is very pleasant to speak with. But even at 7:45 am, she sounded like she already went through a rough day. I think she'll be really ready for a vacation. Anybody got any ideas?



I didn't get any emails from you Todd.  It sounds like there is a problem with your log in.  I suggest you call Disney Cruise Lines and go to their web page support and they can help you get in.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> It won't even let me log in, so I can't try to retrieve my reservation. I'll keep trying every 10 minutes or so. Persistence pays off. I never did get your e-mail. Did you get the one I sent you about my passport?
> 
> And BTW for those who haven't been spoken to by AskTracy, she is very pleasant to speak with. But even at 7:45 am, she sounded like she already went through a rough day. I think she'll be really ready for a vacation. Anybody got any ideas?




She could take a cruise.
I heard there was a ship leaving on May 10th.


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> Maybe a cruise???





katscradle said:


> She could take a cruise.
> I heard there was a ship leaving on May 10th.



Anyone know a good travel agent to book with?



winotracy said:


> I didn't get any emails from you Todd.  It sounds like there is a problem with your log in.  I suggest you call Disney Cruise Lines and go to their web page support and they can help you get in.



Hmmm. Well I guess I will send it again once I get home. Which one is the number you need? The number under the barcode on the inside of the back cover or the freaking huge long one that is on the same page as my mugshot--er--photo?


----------



## winotracy

jeanigor said:


> Anyone know a good travel agent to book with?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Well I guess I will send it again once I get home. Which one is the number you need? The number under the barcode on the inside of the back cover or the freaking huge long one that is on the same page as my mugshot--er--photo?



It is a number that is 9 digits long.  The number under your mugshot contains the number but has more info.  The number under the barcode is not it.  Above your mugshot, to the right it should say United States of America and immediately under that is the Type and Passport No., which is above your Surname.  I also need the expiration date which should be next to your shoulder  (at least mine and Bill's are).


----------



## DVCsince02

kab407 said:


> Fly down early Friday (12/11) and back home on Sunday afternoon (12/13).  I'll most likely be staying at SSR (on points)
> 
> 
> 
> I can only do this as a weekend trip.  I'll be leaving for Christmas Vacation on the 17th.



Very nice.  I was wondering if anyone wants to share a studio for that weekend?  Chris will be home with the kids and I'd like to have some adult company.


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Very nice.  I was wondering if anyone wants to share a studio for that weekend?  Chris will be home with the kids and I'd like to have some adult company.


----------



## DVCsince02

Not THAT kind of adult company.  




Though I hear Alicia and Paul might.....


----------



## jeanigor

If you aren't doing anything on Friday morning....

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2149756


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> Very nice.  I was wondering if anyone wants to share a studio for that weekend?  Chris will be home with the kids and I'd like to have some adult company.



Maybe.


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Not THAT kind of adult company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I hear Alicia and Paul might.....


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> Not THAT kind of adult company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I hear Alicia and Paul might.....


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> At least you can access yours...I'm still trying....



I just tried and it won't let me in either. This is what it keeps saying.


Log-in information not found. Please re-enter your E-mail Address or Member Name and your Password. 

It let me in last night.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> I just tried and it won't let me in either. This is what it keeps saying.
> 
> 
> Log-in information not found. Please re-enter your E-mail Address or Member Name and your Password.
> 
> It let me in last night.



At least I am not going crazy....(Hard to keep going there and not become a resident, you know?)


----------



## TheBeadPirate

jeanigor said:


> At least I am not going crazy....(Hard to keep going there and not become a resident, you know?)



Hmmmm, Todd....... I thought you'd already moved onto that cul-de-sac on an end lot!


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> At least I am not going crazy....(Hard to keep going there and not become a resident, you know?)



  

I wonder If Chris is in the reservation?


----------



## lttlmc3

I'm just wondering...what is everyone freaking out about most before the cruise.  I'm freaking about getting my passport on time.


----------



## georgemoe

winotracy said:


> What seems to be the problem Todd?  If by chance your roomie is in the reservation you wouldn't be able to pull it up (or anyone else that you are linked with).  I just tried and was able to get in without a problem.  *Do you need another call *



I'm giggling silly over this.


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Not THAT kind of adult company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I hear Alicia and Paul might.....




Swing It!


----------



## spaddy

lttlmc3 said:


> I'm just wondering...what is everyone freaking out about most before the cruise.  I'm freaking about getting my passport on time.



I am sure you will get your passport in time.  You put your travel dates on the form?


----------



## spaddy

aspen37 said:


> I just tried and it won't let me in either. This is what it keeps saying.
> 
> 
> Log-in information not found. Please re-enter your E-mail Address or Member Name and your Password.
> 
> It let me in last night.



I was able to get into mine.  Did you log in at home/work and not log out?


----------



## firsttimemom

lttlmc3 said:


> I'm just wondering...what is everyone freaking out about most before the cruise.  I'm freaking about getting my passport on time.



Oh, let's see.

1) refinance was supposed to be approved 2 weeks ago and closed by now; lender hasn't responded to emails in last 3 days.  We have excellent credit and 50% equity cushion so there's no reason for this crap!

2) contractor is on my back to start tearing up my kitchen in 10 days. Can't pay him until we close.  And we owe $5000 when the cabinets are delivered 4/28.

3) supposed to select/buy/accept delivery on all new kitchen appliances before we leave for vacation. But we don't want to charge the appliances until after the refi closes. 

4) More immediately, I have bunco here tonight and my house is a mess. Trying to find some motivation to get cleaning...

5) Just realized yesterday that DD's course selection paperwork is due today for her magnet school next year. I hope being one day late isn't a problem...


I'm sure there's more, but that's about all I can wrap my brain around right now.


----------



## spaddy

Oh, I got my cruise docs today.  

DH is at home and got them.  He said they are boring.  I already knew this.


----------



## jeanigor

It just let me in. Guess I won't try in the morning any more...gotta be afternoon. The site must be related to certain podcasters.....


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> At least I am not going crazy....(Hard to keep going there and not become a resident, you know?)



Hey crazy. I was able to log in just fine.


----------



## spaddy

firsttimemom said:


> Oh, let's see.
> 
> 1) refinance was supposed to be approved 2 weeks ago and closed by now; lender hasn't responded to emails in last 3 days.  We have excellent credit and 50% equity cushion so there's no reason for this crap!
> 
> 2) contractor is on my back to start tearing up my kitchen in 10 days. Can't pay him until we close.  And we owe $5000 when the cabinets are delivered 4/28.
> 
> 3) supposed to select/buy/accept delivery on all new kitchen appliances before we leave for vacation. But we don't want to charge the appliances until after the refi closes.
> 
> 4) More immediately, I have bunco here tonight and my house is a mess. Trying to find some motivation to get cleaning...
> 
> 5) Just realized yesterday that DD's course selection paperwork is due today for her magnet school next year. I hope being one day late isn't a problem...
> 
> 
> I'm sure there's more, but that's about all I can wrap my brain around right now.





That's a lot to stress about.  

DH got a call from our home owner's insurance saying our premium went up over 50%.  They increased the rebuild value of our home over $100,000.  Of course, I could buy a house in our neighborhood for the original amount right now if I wanted to.  So this is a fine argument I get to have sometime soon.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> It just let me in. Guess I won't try in the morning any more...gotta be afternoon. The site must be related to certain podcasters.....



Cool.


----------



## maiziezoe

lttlmc3 said:


> I'm just wondering...what is everyone freaking out about most before the cruise.  I'm freaking about getting my passport on time.



Passports

My husbands ex-wife is giving us hell right now. When we booked the cruise, we asked if my step-daughter could join us... the ex-wife said "NO WAY". Now the ex-wife is giving us trouble because we aren't taking her. I showed her the emails where she said she would only let the step-daughter go of we took her (the ex) too rotfl...  and the many emails where she said the only cruise the step-daughter would go on is one that she took her on... anyway, I digress. I am having all kinds of guilt because we are not taking the step-daughter.... 

My daughters musical. Her drama teacher is a .....  hmmmm.... butt. 

Turning 41.

I think that is all.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> It just let me in. Guess I won't try in the morning any more...gotta be afternoon. The site must be related to certain podcasters.....



Or me.


----------



## jeanigor

maiziezoe said:


> Passports
> 
> My husbands ex-wife is giving us hell right now. When we booked the cruise, we asked if my step-daughter could join us... the ex-wife said "NO WAY". Now the ex-wife is giving us trouble because we aren't taking her. I showed her the emails where she said she would only let the step-daughter go of we took her (the ex) too rotfl...  and the many emails where she said the only cruise the step-daughter would go on is one that she took her on... anyway, I digress. I am having all kinds of guilt because we are not taking the step-daughter....
> 
> My daughters musical. Her drama teacher is a .....  hmmmm.... butt.
> 
> Turning 41.
> 
> I think that is all.



She said butt.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> She said butt.



Is there a Beavis and Butthead smiley?


----------



## maiziezoe

jeanigor said:


> She said butt.



I giggle when I read the word butt. Sometimes I am an 8 year old boy trapped in the body of a 40 year old woman.


----------



## Dodie

CRAZY DAY AGAIN HERE AT WORK!  Able to just pop in and say hi!

I am very tempted by Dis-A-Palooza. We weren't able to go down for the MF thing last December. I doubt Phillip could get the time off work, but I might be able to swing a solo weekend. Would be torn about hating to drop DVC points for that weekend though vs. spending $ on a regular reservation when we have DVC.

I'm cracking up because DH Phillip and I play the, "Heh, heh, heh, he/she said [insert marginally inappropriate word here]!" game all of the time.


----------



## winotracy

maiziezoe said:


> Passports
> 
> My husbands ex-wife is giving us hell right now. When we booked the cruise, we asked if my step-daughter could join us... the ex-wife said "NO WAY". Now the ex-wife is giving us trouble because we aren't taking her. I showed her the emails where she said she would only let the step-daughter go of we took her (the ex) too rotfl...  and the many emails where she said the only cruise the step-daughter would go on is one that she took her on... anyway, I digress. I am having all kinds of guilt because we are not taking the step-daughter....
> 
> My daughters musical. Her drama teacher is a .....  hmmmm.... butt.
> 
> Turning 41.
> 
> I think that is all.



If she is now saying you can take your step-daughter without the ex coming and you want to do this, we may be able to work it out, just let me know.


----------



## aspen37

spaddy said:


> I was able to get into mine.  Did you log in at home/work and not log out?





jeanigor said:


> It just let me in. Guess I won't try in the morning any more...gotta be afternoon. The site must be related to certain podcasters.....



I don't know what is up with there website. 
I can't get in any website except work related at work. I bring my laptop to work and use my own internet. 
I logged in late last night. I did log out.

Woo hoo Todd!


----------



## spaddy

aspen37 said:


> I don't know what is up with there website.
> I can't get in any website except work related at work. I bring my laptop to work and use my own internet.
> I logged in late last night. I did log out.
> 
> Woo hoo Todd!



I think this is typical Disney.  I only mentioned the logging out thing because I have gotten caught with that before.  Now I make sure to always log out of the DCL website.


----------



## aspen37

spaddy said:


> I think this is typical Disney.  I only mentioned the logging out thing because I have gotten caught with that before.  Now I make sure to always log out of the DCL website.



I had to get in the habit here at work. If we are not on our computers we must be logged out. So now it has become a habit. 
This is what happened when we were trying to book 75 days out. It is just Disney.


----------



## lttlmc3

spaddy said:


> I am sure you will get your passport in time.  You put your travel dates on the form?



Yes I did put the dates on the form.  That should help.  I put in for the passport on April 1st and the lady assured me that I wouldn't have to expedite it.


----------



## tickledtink33

shellyminnie said:


> Hi Kim!!



Hi Shelly


----------



## firsttimemom

lttlmc3 said:


> Yes I did put the dates on the form.  That should help.  I put in for the passport on April 1st and the lady assured me that I wouldn't have to expedite it.



she must be related to my mortgage officer who assured me we would close by 4/15.

Good luck- I hope they come soon so you can cross that off your list.


----------



## tickledtink33

kab407 said:


> i'm booking for dis-a-palooza today.



woohoo!


----------



## firsttimemom

Did anyone see Pete's post on facebook?


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> Did anyone see Pete's post on facebook?



I just did!!!!!!







> *Pete Werner:*  WE GOT PALO!!!


----------



## tickledtink33

DVCsince02 said:


> Not THAT kind of adult company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I hear Alicia and Paul might.....


----------



## spaddy

firsttimemom said:


> Did anyone see Pete's post on facebook?





jeanigor said:


> I just did!!!!!!






How is everyone dressing for the Podcast Palo?  I was thinking most people might just do the shorts and tees????

PS. Todd, I had to erase a couple of your images, sorry.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> How is everyone dressing for the Podcast Palo?  I was thinking most people might just do the shorts and tees????
> 
> PS. Todd, I had to erase a couple of your images, sorry.



















*Nothing but the finest!!!*
•Mickey Crocs with socks.
•MC Hammer running pants.
•Unwashed Muddy Buddy shirt.
•Lime green feather boa.
•Formal tiara.


----------



## tickledtink33

firsttimemom said:


> Did anyone see Pete's post on facebook?





jeanigor said:


> I just did!!!!!!



OMG!!!!!  I'm sooooooo excited!!  This is gonna be AWESOME!


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> *Nothing but the finest!!!*
> Mickey Crocs with socks.
> MC Hammer running pants.
> Unwashed Muddy Buddy shirt.
> Lime green feather boa.
> Formal tiara.


----------



## DVCsince02

YAY!  Palo here we come!


----------



## dpuck1998

YEA PALO!

I'll be the ice breaker...which day?  Nassau day I'm guessing?


----------



## maiziezoe

winotracy said:


> If she is now saying you can take your step-daughter without the ex coming and you want to do this, we may be able to work it out, just let me know.



Thanks so much, Tracy. She doesn't want her to come with us... she would rather hold this over our guilty heads for the rest of her life. 



firsttimemom said:


> Did anyone see Pete's post on facebook?



I did!!  I did!!  Woooo Hoooo!!



jeanigor said:


> *Nothing but the finest!!!*
> Mickey Crocs with socks.
> MC Hammer running pants.
> Unwashed Muddy Buddy shirt.
> Lime green feather boa.
> Formal tiara.



Formal at it's finest!!


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> YEA PALO!
> 
> I'll be the ice breaker...which day?  Nassau day I'm guessing?



That is gonna be a crowded day then....DI presentations, Martini Tasting, Wine Tasting....


----------



## maiziezoe

jeanigor said:


> *Nothing but the finest!!!*
> Mickey Crocs with socks.
> MC Hammer running pants.
> Unwashed Muddy Buddy shirt.
> Lime green feather boa.
> Formal tiara.



Just think of all the food you can stick in those big MC Hammer pant pockets.


----------



## spaddy

dpuck1998 said:


> YEA PALO!
> 
> I'll be the ice breaker...which day?  Nassau day I'm guessing?



CC day was my guess.


----------



## guynwdm

DVCsince02 said:


> YAY!  Palo here we come!



how about filling in the rest of us who can't see Pete's page on facebook??  What's the news!?!?!?


----------



## Tonya2426

*Good News and Bad News!!!*

*Bad News* - I can't find all of my tax information  

*Good News* - I found my DIS Unplugged lanyard while I have been looking for my  tax information.


----------



## lttlmc3

I'm so excited about Palo.  Hmmmmm....is it tacky to bring some ziploc bags and fill them?


----------



## DVCsince02

guynwdm said:


> how about filling in the rest of us who can't see Pete's page on facebook??  What's the news!?!?!?



Pete posted on FB earlier that he had a conference call today with DCL.  Then later he posted "We got Palo".


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


> I just did!!!!!!


I wonder if that means brunch in the restaurant or brunch in the theater?  Hmmm???.....Either way!    Wooooo *Flippin* Hooooo!


----------



## MrandMissVacation

*falls* over and faints from the news about PALO.

(wait.. I mean swoons)


----------



## guynwdm

And I was excited because my cruise docs just arrived.  (the advantage of being home after the wisdom teeth removal I guess)
I have only had dinner at Palo.  I am pumped if they have worked it out for all of us to eat there for brunch.  I am never able to get that reservation.  

I am getting so excited to go.   It will be cool to meet the people from here and put some faces with the names.


----------



## firsttimemom

Tonya2426 said:


> *Good News and Bad News!!!*
> 
> *Bad News* - I can't find all of my tax information
> 
> *Good News* - I found my DIS Unplugged lanyard while I have been looking for my  tax information.



Then logic would suggest that your tax info is where you put your vacation stuff.

Good luck with the search!


----------



## Marla Hellwig

> Merry Mousketeer (Michael) and Disney Enabler (Carol)



welcome welcome welcome


----------



## maiziezoe

Tonya2426 said:


> *Good News and Bad News!!!*
> 
> *Bad News* - I can't find all of my tax information
> 
> *Good News* - I found my DIS Unplugged lanyard while I have been looking for my  tax information.



Yay on finding your lanyard!!  Bummer on the taxes.


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> *Good News and Bad News!!!*
> 
> *Bad News* - I can't find all of my tax information
> 
> *Good News* - I found my DIS Unplugged lanyard while I have been looking for my  tax information.



Well you still have about 9 hours to find it...or file an extension.


----------



## shellyminnie

The Palo news just made my day!!!!!


THANKS PETE!!1


----------



## aspen37

firsttimemom said:


> Did anyone see Pete's post on facebook?





jeanigor said:


> I just did!!!!!!





jeanigor said:


> *Nothing but the finest!!!*
> Mickey Crocs with socks.
> MC Hammer running pants.
> Unwashed Muddy Buddy shirt.
> Lime green feather boa.
> Formal tiara.




 




dpuck1998 said:


> YEA PALO!
> 
> I'll be the ice breaker...which day?  Nassau day I'm guessing?





spaddy said:


> CC day was my guess.



That's a good question. KEVIN WHERE ARE YOU? Please let us know. 



Tonya2426 said:


> *Good News and Bad News!!!*
> 
> *Bad News* - I can't find all of my tax information
> 
> *Good News* - I found my DIS Unplugged lanyard while I have been looking for my  tax information.



Not great about your taxes, but great about the lanyard!


----------



## Tonya2426

firsttimemom said:


> Then logic would suggest that your tax info is where you put your vacation stuff.
> 
> Good luck with the search!


 
I have my vacation stuff because I put that in a special place - guess the tax info needs to get a special place next year.  



maiziezoe said:


> Yay on finding your lanyard!! Bummer on the taxes.





aspen37 said:


> Not great about your taxes, but great about the lanyard!


 
I used to not mind filing my taxes when I was getting a refund but now that I have to pay each year it sucks!!!!  



jeanigor said:


> Well you still have about 9 hours to find it...or file an extension.


 
Extensions are being filed!!!!  I could have sworn I had my mortgage interest and student loan interest stuff - but I guess not.  

I am fondly remembering the years I just filled out a 1040EZ and was done with it.


----------



## lttlmc3

I've had to file an extension too.  You are not alone!


----------



## guynwdm

Extensions are being filed!!!!  I could have sworn I had my mortgage interest and student loan interest stuff - but I guess not.  

I am fondly remembering the years I just filled out a 1040EZ and was done with it.  [/QUOTE]

I have the opposite problem of not getting my w-2s fast enough to get my taxes filed.  I had to pay a bunch one year and so I have extra withheld to cover it and use the return as my vacation fund.  I am the type who likes to get it sent in on February 1

Thank goodness for extensions...


----------



## kab407

firsttimemom said:


> did anyone see pete's post on facebook?



Yes!!!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

guynwdm said:


> I have the opposite problem of not getting my w-2s fast enough to get my taxes filed.  I had to pay a bunch one year and so I have extra withheld to cover it and use the return as my vacation fund.  I am the type who likes to get it sent in on February 1
> 
> Thank goodness for extensions...



I am with you Rob, I prefer to file as early as possible. Thankfully, I have an in with the person in charge of W-2's where I work. Tax party day is usually in early February! Woo Hoo!


----------



## billwald

lttlmc3 said:


> I'm so excited about Palo. Hmmmmm....is it tacky to bring some ziploc bags and fill them?


 
How about Tupperware?


----------



## georgemoe

*Palo - Palo - Palo*


----------



## spaddy

I am really looking forward to chat tonight.


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> I am really looking forward to chat tonight.



Hi Anne! Yes, agreed. Chat should be fun. DW said she would join chat tonight.

DW and I are heading out shortly to buy some hair and then pick up our new phones.

Catch everyone in chat tonight!


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> DW and I are heading out shortly to buy some hair and then pick up our new phones.
> 
> Catch everyone in chat tonight!



Maybe in chat you can tell me about buying hair.


----------



## Dodie

Depending on when the DIS brunches are, we may keep our separate Palo brunch that we have scheduled for the sea day too. 

Exciting news!


----------



## kimisabella

So, I finished my flattie and had it laminated - and on they way home from Staples, I took a picture of it in the car with me... anyone want to see?????
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.





As you can tell, that is the BACK of the flattie 
Did you REALLY think I was going to post a pic??????


----------



## Cruz Family

Dodie said:


> Depending on when the DIS brunches are, we may keep our separate Palo brunch that we have scheduled for the sea day too.
> 
> Exciting news!



WOW......that's a sacrifice if I ever heard one!!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

kimisabella said:


> So, I finished my flattie and had it laminated - and on they way home from Staples, I took a picture of it in the car with me... anyone want to see?????
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell, that is the BACK of the flattie
> Did you REALLY think I was going to post a pic??????



 Too funny!


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> So, I finished my flattie and had it laminated - and on they way home from Staples, I took a picture of it in the car with me... anyone want to see?????
> .
> .
> 
> 
> As you can tell, that is the BACK of the flattie
> Did you REALLY think I was going to post a pic??????



Taking lessons from the crew, eh?


----------



## guynwdm

spaddy said:


> I am really looking forward to chat tonight.



I've chatted on other sites all the time but not on here.  Any advice or info to help with a newbie to dis chat?  What time does it start and how do I find it??


----------



## guynwdm

maiziezoe said:


> Too funny!



I took flat stanley with me for my secretary's nephew.  He was not laminated and lost an arm upon boarding in February.  I was in a PANIC.... I'm a mandatory child abuse reporter and I dismembered the little guy. Fortunately guest services were able to apply some first aid and I did not have to go through the infirmary.  It made for some great pictures.


----------



## tiggerbell

guynwdm said:


> I took flat stanley with me for my secretary's nephew. He was not laminated and lost an arm upon boarding in February. I was in a PANIC.... I'm a mandatory child abuse reporter and I dismembered the little guy. Fortunately guest services were able to apply some first aid and I did not have to go through the infirmary. It made for some great pictures.


 
That *is *funny - I had a flat Scott (you people don't know him... yet) in September.  He *was* laminated, but pulling him out of my bag on Day 9, I ripped his arm clean off.  Thanks to being in the Coral Reef restaurant, I was able to pass it off as a shark attack!


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> Taking lessons from the crew, eh?



Yea, I figured I'd give the flattie "spies" a little peak


----------



## jeanigor

guynwdm said:


> I've chatted on other sites all the time but not on here.  Any advice or info to help with a newbie to dis chat?  What time does it start and how do I find it??



Most folks are there around 9ish Eastern time.

Tips:
At least 14 font
Display screen name and message in single line
read fast
type faster
NO AI SPOILERS (I don't even watch the show, but everyone else seems to)


----------



## kimisabella

guynwdm said:


> I took flat stanley with me for my secretary's nephew.  He was not laminated and lost an arm upon boarding in February.  I was in a PANIC.... I'm a mandatory child abuse reporter and I dismembered the little guy. Fortunately guest services were able to apply some first aid and I did not have to go through the infirmary.  It made for some great pictures.



That's why I figured it needed to be laminated - with all the manhandling the flattie will have over a weeks time, who knows what is going to happen to it.



tiggerbell said:


> That *is *funny - I had a flat Scott (you people don't know him... yet) in September.  He *was* laminated, but pulling him out of my bag on Day 9, I ripped his arm clean off.  Thanks to being in the Coral Reef restaurant, I was able to pass it off as a shark attack!



That is too funny - are those crocs???  So cute!


----------



## tiggerbell

Yes, here's a better pic -


----------



## maiziezoe

guynwdm said:


> I took flat stanley with me for my secretary's nephew.  He was not laminated and lost an arm upon boarding in February.  I was in a PANIC.... I'm a mandatory child abuse reporter and I dismembered the little guy. Fortunately guest services were able to apply some first aid and I did not have to go through the infirmary.  It made for some great pictures.



Oh no!  Thank goodness for guest services!!

We took a a Flat Stanley to The American Girl Place in Chicago a few years ago... someone stole him while we were eating (he was in his own chair in the AGP restaurant... we went to the little ladies room and when we came back, he was gone.  )



tiggerbell said:


> Yes, here's a better pic -



LOVE IT!  I love the Crocs!  I wonder if my flattie would enjoy a pair of Disney Crocs like mine.


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> That's why I figured it needed to be laminated - with all the manhandling the flattie will have over a weeks time, who knows what is going to happen to it.



Manhandling? Uh-oh. She just gave a major clue away...her flattie is either George Clooney or Eva Longoria...


----------



## guynwdm

tiggerbell said:


> Yes, here's a better pic -



Ok, so how do people post pics on here??  Honest I am not this tech impaired usually.  I am blaming loosing the wisdom teeth for not being able to figure it out.  (maybe the lack of food with it as well).


----------



## jeanigor

guynwdm said:


> Ok, so how do people post pics on here??  Honest I am not this tech impaired usually.  I am blaming loosing the wisdom teeth for not being able to figure it out.  (maybe the lack of food with it as well).



Borrowed from the thread that has us posting pics of ourselves so we know what all look like. (Thanks Donna I am taking your hard work and running with it.)



aGoofyMom said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1359157
> 
> This thread is over on the Technical Support Board - post 3 is a better explanation than I can offer - HTH!
> 
> It took me a while to figure it out too.  They have a test board with the Tech Support Board for you to post your first attempts as well.


----------



## OKW Lover

MinnieGarden said:


> Mike is definately a gadget guy.  Maybe you can distract him on the ship while I'm in the spa....



We'll have to compare HT's.  I'm guessing mine's smaller.


----------



## OKW Lover

They are getting ready for us:


----------



## spaddy

OKW Lover said:


> They are getting ready for us:



That reminds me to pack lotion.  My hands got so dry from the constant hand sanitizer.


----------



## ragtopday

georgemoe said:


> DW and I are heading out shortly to buy some hair and then pick up our new phones.
> 
> Catch everyone in chat tonight!




OK, I think I missed something someplace. You're going out to buy _HAIR_??  

I'm sure it will look great on you. Or Deb. Or whoever will be wearing it!


----------



## exwdwcm

Tonya2426 said:


> *Good News and Bad News!!!*
> 
> *Bad News* - I can't find all of my tax information
> 
> *Good News* - I found my DIS Unplugged lanyard while I have been looking for my tax information.


oh no Tonya.  DH was still finishing ours.  He waits until the last minute, since we have to pay as well, even claiming zero for both of us.  we thought having a kid would help last year, nope!  screwed still.    not as if i would have fun with a refund anyhow- DH is so tight with $$, it would go to savings.   boo!!



tiggerbell said:


> That *is *funny - I had a flat Scott (you people don't know him... yet) in September. He *was* laminated, but pulling him out of my bag on Day 9, I ripped his arm clean off. Thanks to being in the Coral Reef restaurant, I was able to pass it off as a shark attack!


haha, very cute, love the crocs!  

Andrea- your secret flattie looks great! i think! 

i didn't volunteer for a flattie, cuz i think i am going to do one of my sisters, since they can't come on the cruise.   it will be a nice surprise for them that they will love!  

DS is sick and now i think i am getting a darn cold too.


----------



## cocowum

kab407 said:


> Is the purse Dior? (I likey.)



Yep, Dior... Now if only I had an extra $2000 to spend on a bag...




shellyminnie said:


> it's better today!! Yesterday was just scary!! We didn't get hit too bad where we are, just lots of rain and wind, but some other areas got hit really hard.
> 
> Today is better. It's supposed to be in the upper 70s, but was still 60 when i left this morning.
> 
> Hopefully the sun will decide to come out soon!!



I'm glad all is well in your neck of the woods. 



kab407 said:


> Fly down early Friday (12/11) and back home on Sunday afternoon (12/13).  I'll most likely be staying at SSR (on points)
> 
> I can only do this as a weekend trip.  I'll be leaving for Christmas Vacation on the 17th.



We plan on just the weekend as well. 



katscradle said:


> I like your idea of fabulous better.
> Unless I am going hunting, then I like his better.
> I guess you could have him get you both that way you would be prepared for whatever occasion.


No hunting for me!!! 



DVCsince02 said:


> Not THAT kind of adult company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I hear Alicia and Paul might.....










jeanigor said:


> If you aren't doing anything on Friday morning....
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2149756



I'm sad that I'm going to miss it. It seems like fun. 



firsttimemom said:


> Oh, let's see.
> 
> 1) refinance was supposed to be approved 2 weeks ago and closed by now; lender hasn't responded to emails in last 3 days.  We have excellent credit and 50% equity cushion so there's no reason for this crap!
> 
> 2) contractor is on my back to start tearing up my kitchen in 10 days. Can't pay him until we close.  And we owe $5000 when the cabinets are delivered 4/28.
> 
> 3) supposed to select/buy/accept delivery on all new kitchen appliances before we leave for vacation. But we don't want to charge the appliances until after the refi closes.
> 
> 4) More immediately, I have bunco here tonight and my house is a mess. Trying to find some motivation to get cleaning...
> 
> 5) Just realized yesterday that DD's course selection paperwork is due today for her magnet school next year. I hope being one day late isn't a problem...
> 
> 
> I'm sure there's more, but that's about all I can wrap my brain around right now.


 Holy cow! That's a lot of stress! 



spaddy said:


> Oh, I got my cruise docs today.


Me too!!! 




spaddy said:


> How is everyone dressing for the Podcast Palo?  I was thinking most people might just do the shorts and tees????
> 
> PS. Todd, I had to erase a couple of your images, sorry.


That's the first thing I thought when I heard the news. 

So what's everyone wearing? 



georgemoe said:


> *Palo - Palo - Palo*



WOOT! WOOT! WOOT! WOOT!​


georgemoe said:


> Hi Anne! Yes, agreed. Chat should be fun. DW said she would join chat tonight.
> 
> DW and I are heading out shortly to buy some hair and then pick up our new phones.
> 
> Catch everyone in chat tonight!


Buying hair??? 



kimisabella said:


> So, I finished my flattie and had it laminated - and on they way home from Staples, I took a picture of it in the car with me... anyone want to see?????
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell, that is the BACK of the flattie
> Did you REALLY think I was going to post a pic??????


I can tell it's a girl.



tiggerbell said:


> That *is *funny - I had a flat Scott (you people don't know him... yet) in September.  He *was* laminated, but pulling him out of my bag on Day 9, I ripped his arm clean off.  Thanks to being in the Coral Reef restaurant,* I was able to pass it off as a shark attack*!


----------



## guynwdm

jeanigor said:


> Manhandling? Uh-oh. She just gave a major clue away...her flattie is either George Clooney or Eva Longoria...



Not only did my stanley loose an arm but he also flew out of my hand onto the bridge as the captain was docking the ship at castaway cay.  The captain had a crew member come over and get him out from under the stairs for me.  I just imagined them finding a different way for me to get back to port Canaveral after that.


----------



## guynwdm

Here is the quote on Palo from Pete on Facebook....

"They're actually staging THREE Palo brunches for us - one on Monday, one Tuesday and one Wednesday. They will only handle a max of 100 people per brunch, that's why it's broken up this way."

That is so awesome he was able to work it out for us!!!


----------



## spaddy

guynwdm said:


> Not only did my stanley loose an arm but he also flew out of my hand onto the bridge as the captain was docking the ship at castaway cay.  The captain had a crew member come over and get him out from under the stairs for me.  I just imagined them finding a different way for me to get back to port Canaveral after that.



That sounds a little embrassing.


----------



## spaddy

guynwdm said:


> Here is the quote on Palo from Pete on Facebook....
> 
> "They're actually staging THREE Palo brunches for us - one on Monday, one Tuesday and one Wednesday. They will only handle a max of 100 people per brunch, that's why it's broken up this way."
> 
> That is so awesome he was able to work it out for us!!!



This is awesome.  I can only imagine Tracy trying to organize all this.


----------



## guynwdm

spaddy said:


> That sounds a little embrassing.



Flat Stanley lost at sea totally screams a 20/20 investigative story.  Not to mention trying to explain to a 7 yr old why his school project is a bust because you lost it...  It was a lot of pressure.  I think I needed to keep him on one of those kid leashes  that you see parents using in the parks and attach him to my wrist.


----------



## aGoofyMom

tiggerbell said:


> Do you think my bosses would fall for "I'm too excited to work!!!" ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me either.  Gotta go now...
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Post #2500



congrats on 2500...I work with Disney people...they would put up with me. 



jeanigor said:


> *Nothing but the finest!!!*
> Mickey Crocs with socks.
> MC Hammer running pants.
> Unwashed Muddy Buddy shirt.
> Lime green feather boa.
> Formal tiara.



a Formal Tiara????  as opposed to what - a pirate one? 



jeanigor said:


> Borrowed from the thread that has us posting pics of ourselves so we know what all look like. (Thanks Donna I am taking your hard work and running with it.)



 



ragtopday said:


> OK, I think I missed something someplace. You're going out to buy _HAIR_??
> 
> I'm sure it will look great on you. Or Deb. Or whoever will be wearing it!



Another confession...I have a small drawer full of purchased hair...various lengths or ponytails etc.  Makes perfect sense to me


----------



## wishspirit

kimisabella said:


> So, I finished my flattie and had it laminated - and on they way home from Staples, I took a picture of it in the car with me... anyone want to see?????
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell, that is the BACK of the flattie
> Did you REALLY think I was going to post a pic??????





kimisabella said:


> Yea, I figured I'd give the flattie "spies" a little peak





kimisabella said:


> That's why I figured it needed to be laminated - with all the manhandling the flattie will have over a weeks time, who knows what is going to happen to it.
> 
> 
> 
> That is too funny - are those crocs???  So cute!





You guys are mean! (but I love you all the same! )


----------



## kimisabella

We just like teasin' you - just as much as we like being teased by Kevin


----------



## guynwdm

Another confession...I have a small drawer full of purchased hair...various lengths or ponytails etc.  Makes perfect sense to me [/QUOTE]

At the rate I am losing my hair, I am thinking a drawer full of hair would be kinda handy.  lol


----------



## georgemoe

ragtopday said:


> OK, I think I missed something someplace. You're going out to buy _HAIR_??
> 
> I'm sure it will look great on you. Or Deb. Or whoever will be wearing it!



Yes Kristen we got some new hair so we have it handy.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Pete posted on FB earlier that he had a conference call today with DCL.  Then later he posted "We got Palo".


----------



## disneyfan19712006

Cruise Docs arrived today!!!!

Palo!!!!

Makes one great day.


----------



## Dodie

What we learned about Palo brunch in chat tonight (poor Tracy answering the same questions over and over again)...

1. It will actually be in Palo.
2. It will be on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday.
3. We will sign up in advance.
4. Only adults now that it is actually in Palo.
5. Tracy will send an email. You'll need to respond quickly, especially if you want Wednesday (sea day) as there are fewer openings that day.


----------



## aGoofyMom

Dodie said:


> What we learned about Palo brunch in chat tonight (poor Tracy answering the same questions over and over again)...
> 
> 1. It will actually be in Palo.
> 2. It will be on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday.
> 3. We will sign up in advance.
> 4. Only adults now that it is actually in Palo.
> 5. Tracy will send an email. You'll need to respond quickly, especially if you want Wednesday (sea day) as there are fewer openings that day.



Thanks Dodie - no chat for me while I am at work.


----------



## scarlett873

Ugh...Internet issues...can't get into chat...posting this via iPhone...

What am I missing???


----------



## tickledtink33

Dodie said:


> What we learned about Palo brunch in chat tonight (poor Tracy answering the same questions over and over again)...
> 
> 1. It will actually be in Palo.
> 2. It will be on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday.
> 3. We will sign up in advance.
> 4. Only adults now that it is actually in Palo.
> 5. Tracy will send an email. You'll need to respond quickly, especially if you want Wednesday (sea day) as there are fewer openings that day.



Thanks for the recap Dodie

Wednesday is the regular Palo brunch day; I wonder how they are going to work around that.


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Ugh...Internet issues...can't get into chat...posting this via iPhone...
> 
> What am I missing???



Same old stuff.  Dodie recapped above about Palo.

Oh, and Tracy is bringing gifts to the Poly meet.


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> Ugh...Internet issues...can't get into chat...posting this via iPhone...
> 
> What am I missing???



I'm not in chat tonight.  Got home late and am trying to fit in a workout.  By the looks of Dodie's post they are talking quite a lot about our Palo brunch.


----------



## winotracy

tickledtink33 said:


> Thanks for the recap Dodie
> 
> Wednesday is the regular Palo brunch day; I wonder how they are going to work around that.



There won't be as many spots on Wedneday.


----------



## Dodie

tickledtink33 said:


> Thanks for the recap Dodie
> 
> Wednesday is the regular Palo brunch day; I wonder how they are going to work around that.



Disney will let them have fewer openings on Wednesday.


----------



## scarlett873

DH is calling the cable company now... Hopefully they will be able to resolve our connection issues...


----------



## DVCsince02

Per John....

we have a plan for the next cruise - no set date yet - we will have a date for the next cruise before this one sails so that those on the cruise can rebook to get the best pricing


----------



## Dodie

This is cool. It's chat play-by-play!


----------



## tickledtink33

DVCsince02 said:


> Per John....
> 
> we have a plan for the next cruise - no set date yet - we will have a date for the next cruise before this one sails so that those on the cruise can rebook to get the best pricing



This sounds fantabulous!!!!  

Just so long as they don't choose the week I am going on my Carnival Dream group cruise, otherwise I am going to have to move that baby to another date and not sail with the CC (cruisecritic) group.  I'm hoping they choose one of the other 51 weeks.  I'm also assuming it will be next year as disney has only released dates through Dec 2010.


----------



## Tonya2426

exwdwcm said:


> oh no Tonya. DH was still finishing ours. He waits until the last minute, since we have to pay as well, even claiming zero for both of us. we thought having a kid would help last year, nope! screwed still. not as if i would have fun with a refund anyhow- DH is so tight with $$, it would go to savings. boo!!


 
This being self-employed thing has its benefits but having to come up with lots of cash for tax day is the pits.

Good news is that I did find the info I needed - but it was at my parents house.  Living between two houses is getting complicated. 



DVCsince02 said:


> Per John....
> 
> we have a plan for the next cruise - no set date yet - we will have a date for the next cruise before this one sails so that those on the cruise can rebook to get the best pricing


 
I am NEVER gonna get my credit cards paid off!!!!  (At least I will have fun while I am a debtful person!!!)


----------



## Tonya2426

Dodie said:


> What we learned about Palo brunch in chat tonight (poor Tracy answering the same questions over and over again)...
> 
> 1. It will actually be in Palo.
> 2. It will be on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday.
> 3. We will sign up in advance.
> 4. Only adults now that it is actually in Palo.
> 5. Tracy will send an email. You'll need to respond quickly, especially if you want Wednesday (sea day) as there are fewer openings that day.


 
What is the dress code for a Palo brunch?  

_I could search for it but I am being lazy.  _


----------



## georgemoe

I missed a bit of chat. 2nd cruise. Cool stuff. Night peeps.


----------



## tickledtink33

DVCsince02 said:


> Per John....
> 
> we have a plan for the next cruise - no set date yet - we will have a date for the next cruise before this one sails so that those on the cruise can rebook to get the best pricing



I wonder if it will be another 4 night cruise or a 7 nighter.


----------



## Madi100

What a day!  At school today someone pulled the fire alarm during lunch.  Whole school had to evacuate and the fire department came as well as the police.  Rumor has it that it was a 1st grader or kindergartner.  Ends up it was a sweet, little girl who never gets in trouble.  We know her dad well and only knew it was her when her dad walked into the principal's office.  

Just let me say that we all have bad days.  But, I can guarantee that it doesn't compare to the evening this young lady had at home.  I think she was in some deep doo-doo.


----------



## Madi100

tickledtink33 said:


> I wonder if it will be another 4 night cruise or a 7 nighter.



I'm thinking that if we like this crusie we'd like to try a 7 day cruise.  However, this vacation is getting quite expensive.  Don't tell the kids, but if we do another cruise, I believe they will stay at home :0


----------



## Madi100

I'm off to bed.  I just wanted to say Good Morning to all of the early risers.  By the time I'm on here in the morning people have been posting for 4 hours.


----------



## robind

Dodie said:


> What we learned about Palo brunch in chat tonight (poor Tracy answering the same questions over and over again)...
> 
> 1. It will actually be in Palo.
> 2. It will be on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday.
> 3. We will sign up in advance.
> 4. Only adults now that it is actually in Palo.
> 5. Tracy will send an email. You'll need to respond quickly, especially if you want Wednesday (sea day) as there are fewer openings that day.



Wow, I missed a lot tonight, had to go to a work dinner.



DVCsince02 said:


> Per John....
> 
> we have a plan for the next cruise - no set date yet - we will have a date for the next cruise before this one sails so that those on the cruise can rebook to get the best pricing



I can see the line at the rebooking desk snaking all around the boat.


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> I wonder if it will be another 4 night cruise or a 7 nighter.



Kim, I thought John said they were working on a 4 night cruise.
Can anyone confirm that this is what he said?


----------



## Tonya2426

tickledtink33 said:


> I wonder if it will be another 4 night cruise or a 7 nighter.


 
I would love for it to be a 7 night -  it would be expensive but 4 days isn't the most relaxing vacation.   (It will probably be a 4 night though - not sure the podcasters want to be stuck on a ship with us for 7 night. )


----------



## dpuck1998

aspen37 said:


> Kim, I thought John said they were working on a 4 night cruise.
> Can anyone confirm that this is what he said?



I recall that is what John said also.


----------



## aspen37

dpuck1998 said:


> I recall that is what John said also.



Thanks Don!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Mornin' peeps. Question for you. How much money do you save by booking a second cruise while you're on board enjoying the cruise you are currently on? Is it substantial or is it just a gimmik? Alicia most likely knows the answer to this but if I wake her up this early to ask she'll clobber me!!!   Thanks guys.


----------



## winotracy

Tonya2426 said:


> What is the dress code for a Palo brunch?
> 
> _I could search for it but I am being lazy.  _



It is cruise casual.  A sundress or pantsuit for ladies and a polo with dockers or the like for men.  No shorts still!



robind said:


> Wow, I missed a lot tonight, had to go to a work dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the line at the rebooking desk snaking all around the boat.



As John mentioned, I will be working with the rebooking agent to make rebooking onboard painless for all of you and less linkes.  



aspen37 said:


> Kim, I thought John said they were working on a 4 night cruise.
> Can anyone confirm that this is what he said?



Yes.



Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' peeps. Question for you. How much money do you save by booking a second cruise while you're on board enjoying the cruise you are currently on? Is it substantial or is it just a gimmik? Alicia most likely knows the answer to this but if I wake her up this early to ask she'll clobber me!!!   Thanks guys.



You will save 10% off the cruise fare (port fees, taxes, insurance, transfers and airfare are not discounted).  You will also get an onboard credit.  For 3, 4 or 5 night sailings it is $100 per cabin and for 7 night and longer sailings it is $200 per cabin.  This onboard credit and discount can be combined with the onboard credit you receive from Dreams Unlimited Travel.  

Good Morning Paul!


----------



## Launchpad11B

winotracy said:


> You will save 10% off the cruise fare (port fees, taxes, insurance, transfers and airfare are not discounted).  You will also get an onboard credit.  For 3, 4 or 5 night sailings it is $100 per cabin and for 7 night and longer sailings it is $200 per cabin.  This onboard credit and discount can be combined with the onboard credit you receive from Dreams Unlimited Travel.
> 
> Good Morning Paul!



Wow, you're fast!! Up early and working hard. We're lucky to have you.
Good morning to you to Tracy.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Do you all realize that the muddy buddy fund raiser is only $110 away from 2,000 bucks!! With more than three weeks to go I'm curious to see what we end up with. You guys sure are a generous group!! One other thing, did you see Kevin's new "taunting" avatar? Hilarious!


----------



## aGoofyMom

Launchpad11B said:


> Do you all realize that the muddy buddy fund raiser is only $110 away from 2,000 bucks!! With more than three weeks to go I'm curious to see what we end up with. You guys sure are a generous group!! One other thing, did you see Kevin's new "taunting" avatar? Hilarious!





I knew you would have one for him!


----------



## cocowum

Launchpad11B said:


> Do you all realize that the muddy buddy fund raiser is only $110 away from 2,000 bucks!! With more than three weeks to go I'm curious to see what we end up with. You guys sure are a generous group!! One other thing, did you see Kevin's new "taunting" avatar? Hilarious!



Nice job babe!


----------



## MrandMissVacation

Launchpad11B said:


> Do you all realize that the muddy buddy fund raiser is only $110 away from 2,000 bucks!! With more than three weeks to go I'm curious to see what we end up with. You guys sure are a generous group!! One other thing, did you see Kevin's new "taunting" avatar? Hilarious!



Done!
I'm more of a lurker..sometime poster and I just wanted to say what a great cause. We will be on the cruise, but won't be able to make it to many of the 'extra' pre/post events.
Michelle


----------



## kab407

Good Morning!!!

It finally hit me, this cruise is three weeks away.  I've been trying to schedule some work trips and finally realized that May 8 - 17, I am unavailable!!!! I've also realized that I have not had a day off since Christmas. Between work and trying to buy a house, I need this vacation bad.

I'm psyched that DCL saw the light and are letting Palo Brunch happen. Don't mess with the DIS.  I'm also excited that another cruise is in the works. So Tracy, does this new the new cruise thread starts when we get home??? 


I love Kevin's new avatar!  Could not be more fitting.

 The sun founds its way back to NJ.


----------



## kab407

Way to go Michelle!!!!!!!


Congrats guys!


----------



## aGoofyMom

MrandMissVacation said:


> Done!
> I'm more of a lurker..sometime poster and I just wanted to say what a great cause. We will be on the cruise, but won't be able to make it to many of the 'extra' pre/post events.
> Michelle


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Same old stuff.  Dodie recapped above about Palo.
> 
> Oh, and Tracy is bringing gifts to the Poly meet.



I missed this part.... But it makes me happy!!!  Unless the gift is an invoice for all the extra time and frustration we have caused her the past 16 months....



Tonya2426 said:


> Good news is that I did find the info I needed - but it was at my parents house.  Living between two houses is getting complicated.
> 
> I am NEVER gonna get my credit cards paid off!!!!  (At least I will have fun while I am a debtful person!!!)



Glad you found your tax stuff. And I hear you about the credit card....



winotracy said:


> It is cruise casual.  A sundress or pantsuit for ladies and a polo with dockers or the like for men.  No shorts still!



So my aforementioned outfit plan is out?



winotracy said:


> As John mentioned, I will be working with the rebooking agent to make rebooking onboard painless for all of you and less linkes.



Translated into layman's speech....We are all being booked in steerage.  



winotracy said:


> You will save 10% off the cruise fare (port fees, taxes, insurance, transfers and airfare are not discounted).  You will also get an onboard credit.  For 3, 4 or 5 night sailings it is $100 per cabin and for 7 night and longer sailings it is $200 per cabin.  This onboard credit and discount can be combined with the onboard credit you receive from Dreams Unlimited Travel.



And the deposit is either $100 or $200?



Launchpad11B said:


> Wow, you're fast!! Up early and working hard. We're lucky to have you.
> Good morning to you to Tracy.



RoboTA...AskTracy model...does not require sleep. 



MrandMissVacation said:


> Done!
> I'm more of a lurker..sometime poster and I just wanted to say what a great cause. We will be on the cruise, but won't be able to make it to many of the 'extra' pre/post events.
> Michelle



You may think you're a lurker, but we know who you are!  And OH MY GOODNESS! Thank you so much for helping up hit a milestone!



kab407 said:


> I'm psyched that DCL saw the light and are letting Palo Brunch happen. Don't mess with the DIS.  I'm also excited that another cruise is in the works. So Tracy, does this new the new cruise thread starts when we get home???



I bet something will be started as soon as we find out the sail date.  Sorry AskTracy.


----------



## jeanigor

Good Morning! Good Morning! I love Thursdays!! There are only 3 Thursdays left until we sail.   

*24 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
24 days until mayhem starts with some antics on some buses!
23 Days until 6 DIS'ers are getting mighty Muddy for Give Kids the World!


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> What a day!  At school today someone pulled the fire alarm during lunch.  Whole school had to evacuate and the fire department came as well as the police.  Rumor has it that it was a 1st grader or kindergartner.  Ends up it was a sweet, little girl who never gets in trouble.  We know her dad well and only knew it was her when her dad walked into the principal's office.
> 
> Just let me say that we all have bad days.  But, I can guarantee that it doesn't compare to the evening this young lady had at home.  I think she was in some deep doo-doo.



Poor thing! Bet she won't ever make that mistake again!!



Madi100 said:


> if we do another cruise, I believe they will stay at home :0



I was thinking the same thing. 



winotracy said:


> You will save 10% off the cruise fare (port fees, taxes, insurance, transfers and airfare are not discounted).  You will also get an onboard credit.  For 3, 4 or 5 night sailings it is $100 per cabin and for 7 night and longer sailings it is $200 per cabin.  This onboard credit and discount can be combined with the onboard credit you receive from Dreams Unlimited Travel.



AND if you have a disney visa, you get 6 mos w/ no interest.


----------



## lttlmc3

Okay, these extra hours are no longer fun.  I'm exhausted!!!!


----------



## scarlett873

Morning!

I hurt my back this morning...I was taking out the trash and must have twisted the wrong way. Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Eeek!  Take it easy.  You must be all healed up in 3 weeks!!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Sending thoughts of Icy-Hot your way.....have your DH give you a massage...that might help?


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I hurt my back this morning...I was taking out the trash and must have twisted the wrong way. Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!



Ouch!  Hope you're feeling better!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Hey Tracy, we went and picked up our wine for the trip!!


----------



## Madi100

MrandMissVacation said:


> Done!
> I'm more of a lurker..sometime poster and I just wanted to say what a great cause. We will be on the cruise, but won't be able to make it to many of the 'extra' pre/post events.
> Michelle



Way to go, Michelle!!!


----------



## firsttimemom

Launchpad11B said:


> Do you all realize that the muddy buddy fund raiser is only $110 away from 2,000 bucks!!



Check again! I went to push you over the $2,000 mark and you were already there. Good work, men!


----------



## firsttimemom

k5jmh said:


> Hey Tracy, we went and picked up our wine for the trip!!




pleasebeondeck6 pleasebeondeck6 pleasebeondeck6


----------



## firsttimemom

scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I hurt my back this morning...I was taking out the trash and must have twisted the wrong way. Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!



OUCH! I hope it eases up soon. Back pain is noooooo fun!


----------



## shellyminnie

For us Twilighters - new cast of New Moon has been announced!!!



http://movies.yahoo.com/photos/celebrities/gallery/1651/meet-the-cast-of-new-moon/fp#photo0


----------



## lttlmc3

scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I hurt my back this morning...I was taking out the trash and must have twisted the wrong way. Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!



Yikes!  Feel better!


----------



## firsttimemom

I just realized we're halfway to Thread 11!


----------



## Madi100

firsttimemom said:


> pleasebeondeck6 pleasebeondeck6 pleasebeondeck6



Will you share with me if it is?


----------



## kab407

k5jmh said:


> Hey Tracy, we went and picked up our wine for the trip!!


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> For us Twilighters - new cast of New Moon has been announced!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://movies.yahoo.com/photos/celebrities/gallery/1651/meet-the-cast-of-new-moon/fp#photo0



Woot! Woot! I know we aren't supposed to like the Voltari, but Caius...


----------



## jeanigor

So the brunch thing....any guesses on times? (Sorry I am impatient Tracy)


----------



## ADP

Morning All  


Launchpad11B said:


> Do you all realize that the muddy buddy fund raiser is only $110 away from 2,000 bucks!! With more than three weeks to go I'm curious to see what we end up with. You guys sure are a generous group!! One other thing, did you see Kevin's new "taunting" avatar? Hilarious!





aGoofyMom said:


> I knew you would have one for him!





cocowum said:


> Nice job babe!


Woohooo!!!!    You guys rock!  



MrandMissVacation said:


> Done!
> I'm more of a lurker..sometime poster and I just wanted to say what a great cause. We will be on the cruise, but won't be able to make it to many of the 'extra' pre/post events.
> Michelle


Thank you!  



scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I hurt my back this morning...I was taking out the trash and must have twisted the wrong way. Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


I hope you are ok?   You need to be 100% ASAP.  



firsttimemom said:


> Check again! I went to push you over the $2,000 mark and you were already there. Good work, men!


Thank You!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Woot! Woot! I know we aren't supposed to like the Voltari, but Caius...



I know!! They did very well with casting!! Now I hope he can act!!


----------



## disneyfan19712006

firsttimemom said:


> I just realized we're halfway to Thread 11!



We will make it!!!


----------



## jeanigor

disneyfan19712006 said:


> We will make it!!!



Who us? You make it sound like we talk alot???


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Who us? You make it sound like we talk alot???



 If the shoe fits  . . .


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> If the shoe fits  . . .



Back me up on the Alicia.....


We don't care how it fits.  Does it look good?


----------



## firsttimemom

shellyminnie said:


> If the shoe fits  . . .



Shoes? Did someone mention shoes?


----------



## chirurgeon

DVCsince02 said:


> Per John....
> 
> we have a plan for the next cruise - no set date yet - we will have a date for the next cruise before this one sails so that those on the cruise can rebook to get the best pricing



I don't think I will be able to go on the next cruise.  I have already set up renting DVC points for next April.  Oh well, I will be Kate next year I guess.

Kim


----------



## Yvet

kimisabella said:


> So, I finished my flattie and had it laminated - and on they way home from Staples,



I don't have a flattie because i'm not creative enought to build one.
Again if somebody else wants to make a flattie extra so i can carry it around then i would love to do that.

*Question:*
Can you laminate all kinds of shapes??
Where can you get something laminated (at Staples i understand but where else)?
How does it works?? 
and what is the pricing??

Tia for the help


----------



## LMO429

Who in Chat last night said they wanted their kids to watch them eat Palo Brunch through the window. I literally laughed out loud when I read it!. but it went by so quick I didn't see who said it...talk about taunting!


----------



## tiggerbell

A. - I don't know any of those Twilight people.

2. - Shelly, did you make all of our flatties?


----------



## DVCsince02

LMO429 said:


> Who in Chat last night said they wanted their kids to watch them eat Palo Brunch through the window. I literally laughed out loud when I read it!. but it went by so quick I didn't see who said it...talk about taunting!



Teresa.


----------



## DVCsince02

chirurgeon said:


> I don't think I will be able to go on the next cruise.  I have already set up renting DVC points for next April.  Oh well, I will be Kate next year I guess.
> 
> Kim



Don't count your chickens just yet.....


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> Kim, I thought John said they were working on a 4 night cruise.
> Can anyone confirm that this is what he said?





dpuck1998 said:


> I recall that is what John said also.



Thanks

We should know the date soon.


----------



## winotracy

jeanigor said:


> I missed this part.... But it makes me happy!!!  Unless the gift is an invoice for all the extra time and frustration we have caused her the past 16 months....
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you found your tax stuff. And I hear you about the credit card....
> 
> 
> 
> So my aforementioned outfit plan is out?
> 
> 
> 
> Translated into layman's speech....We are all being booked in steerage.
> 
> 
> 
> And the deposit is either $100 or $200?
> 
> 
> 
> RoboTA...AskTracy model...does not require sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> You may think you're a lurker, but we know who you are!  And OH MY GOODNESS! Thank you so much for helping up hit a milestone!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet something will be started as soon as we find out the sail date.  Sorry AskTracy.



Deposit would be $100 or $200 for the 4 night sailing (if DCL is still doing 50% off it will be $100).



jeanigor said:


> So the brunch thing....any guesses on times? (Sorry I am impatient Tracy)



Stop being impatient!  I need to get that set with DCL today.


----------



## chirurgeon

DVCsince02 said:


> Don't count your chickens just yet.....



After I posted that, my mind started whirling.  If it is only a 4 day and I don't do any pre or post cruise things, I might be able to swing it.  Now I just have to start looking for a 2nd job to make sure I can pay for it after i spend 10 days at WDW in April.  There goes those couple extra days at AKL concierge. 

Kim


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Uh oh -- looks like Todd is headed for trouble again...


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

k5jmh said:


> Hey Tracy, we went and picked up our wine for the trip!!



One problem...how are you going to hand-carry that on the ship?


----------



## DVCsince02

k5jmh said:


> Hey Tracy, we went and picked up our wine for the trip!!




I see your bung hole.....


----------



## Marla Hellwig

don't think that will fit through DCL's scanners

my cruise documents are coming - they are out for delivery

my FE gifts are also instate

have a great day everyone


----------



## jeanigor

Yvet said:


> I don't have a flattie because i'm not creative enought to build one.
> Again if somebody else wants to make a flattie extra so i can carry it around then i would love to do that.
> 
> *Question:*
> Can you laminate all kinds of shapes??
> Where can you get something laminated (at Staples i understand but where else)?
> How does it works??
> and what is the pricing??
> 
> Tia for the help



There are a couple ways of laminating.
One way is "Hot Laminating". You place your object between two pieces of special plastic and run it through a heat machine. The plastic melts and binds together creating a rigid water tight, usually glossy coating.

Another way is "Cold laminating". You place your object between to pieces of plastic that have an adhesive on one side and it is rolled through a set of rollers. (Think of a pasta rolling machine.) This method usually produces a more flexible matte finish on your project.


----------



## kab407

chirurgeon said:


> After I posted that, my mind started whirling.  If it is only a 4 day and I don't do any pre or post cruise things, I might be able to swing it.  Now I just have to start looking for a 2nd job to make sure I can pay for it after i spend 10 days at WDW in April.  There goes those couple extra days at AKL concierge.
> 
> Kim



Come on Kim...you know you want to go

Is there such a thing as, "Drunk Booking"?


----------



## Yvet

jeanigor said:


> There are a couple ways of laminating.
> One way is "Hot Laminating". You place your object between two pieces of special plastic and run it through a heat machine. The plastic melts and binds together creating a rigid water tight, usually glossy coating.
> 
> Another way is "Cold laminating". You place your object between to pieces of plastic that have an adhesive on one side and it is rolled through a set of rollers. (Think of a pasta rolling machine.) This method usually produces a more flexible matte finish on your project.



What i want and need is to laminate my logo's and all the stuff i made for putting on the stateroom door.
After it is laminated i put some magnet behind it so it sticks at the door.

Here i can only laminate in squares so then i have a lot of plastic around the logo's.

What would you suggest for what i want??


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> So the brunch thing....any guesses on times? (Sorry I am impatient Tracy)



It's no wonder you top the bad list. 

Hi Todd.


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> I see your bung hole.....



 She said bung hole.


----------



## WebmasterMike

calypso*a*go-go said:


> One problem...how are you going to hand-carry that on the ship?



Sea-Turtles Mate.....Sea Turtles.


----------



## kimisabella

Yvet said:


> What i want and need is to laminate my logo's and all the stuff i made for putting on the stateroom door.
> After it is laminated i put some magnet behind it so it sticks at the door.
> 
> Here i can only laminate in squares so then i have a lot of plastic around the logo's.
> 
> What would you suggest for what i want??



Yvette - I've only laminated with the hot machine at Staples and you can then cut away any extra plastic around the design - the guy said to leave about 1/8" of plastic around the design when you cut it so the plastic doesn't seperate.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> A. - I don't know any of those Twilight people.
> 
> 2. - Shelly, did you make all of our flatties?



I. You will, Jamie. You will.

b. All your flatties? Are you bringing your own flotilla of flatties?



calypso*a*go-go said:


> Uh oh -- looks like Todd is headed for trouble again...



What's new??? Unlike Nicole, I like to live on the wild side.



Yvet said:


> What i want and need is to laminate my logo's and all the stuff i made for putting on the stateroom door.
> After it is laminated i put some magnet behind it so it sticks at the door.
> 
> Here i can only laminate in squares so then i have a lot of plastic around the logo's.
> 
> What would you suggest for what i want??



As long as it wouldn't damage the logo (photo paper or what not) I would suggest a heat laminate. If it is a good high heat and put through properly, trimming the extra plastic off shouldn't break the laminate seal.


----------



## Dodie

Yvet said:


> What i want and need is to laminate my logo's and all the stuff i made for putting on the stateroom door.
> After it is laminated i put some magnet behind it so it sticks at the door.
> 
> Here i can only laminate in squares so then i have a lot of plastic around the logo's.
> 
> What would you suggest for what i want??



Here too - but then you just trim around those items, leaving a little of the sealed lamination on the edges (1/8 inch or so) to ensure it stays "stuck."


----------



## MrandMissVacation

shellyminnie said:


> For us Twilighters - new cast of New Moon has been announced!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://movies.yahoo.com/photos/celebrities/gallery/1651/meet-the-cast-of-new-moon/fp#photo0



OH MY! I can't wait. I'm re-reading New Moon right now.



jeanigor said:


> Back me up on the Alicia.....
> 
> 
> We don't care how it fits.  Does it look good?



Purty shoes sometimes come at a comfort cost!



firsttimemom said:


> Shoes? Did someone mention shoes?



My sister asked me yesterday.. "how many shoes are you packing for your trip" My answer was complicated.

(look I multiquoted, hoping it gets me PALO on sea day ray


----------



## maiziezoe

Madi100 said:


> What a day!  At school today someone pulled the fire alarm during lunch.  Whole school had to evacuate and the fire department came as well as the police.  Rumor has it that it was a 1st grader or kindergartner.  Ends up it was a sweet, little girl who never gets in trouble.  We know her dad well and only knew it was her when her dad walked into the principal's office.
> 
> Just let me say that we all have bad days.  But, I can guarantee that it doesn't compare to the evening this young lady had at home.  I think she was in some deep doo-doo.



I pulled the fire alarm when I was a senior in high school. Later in the day, someone else pulled the fire alarm again. It was a beautiful day and I didn't want to be stuck inside (I also wanted to opportunity to see my boyfriend). I got into trouble and had to spend the following day in "In School Suspension". When I walked in, I saw my brother... he was the puller of the second alarm. He told my parents that he wanted to prove that the kids from the "right side of the tracks" can be bad too. 



scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I hurt my back this morning...I was taking out the trash and must have twisted the wrong way. Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!



Ouch. Take in easy today. 20 minutes of ice, 20 minutes of heat, 20 minutes of nothing... repeat. 



k5jmh said:


> Hey Tracy, we went and picked up our wine for the trip!!







jeanigor said:


> Back me up on the Alicia.....
> 
> 
> We don't care how it fits.  Does it look good?



AMEN!!!



jeanigor said:


> There are a couple ways of laminating.
> One way is "Hot Laminating". You place your object between two pieces of special plastic and run it through a heat machine. The plastic melts and binds together creating a rigid water tight, usually glossy coating.
> 
> Another way is "Cold laminating". You place your object between to pieces of plastic that have an adhesive on one side and it is rolled through a set of rollers. (Think of a pasta rolling machine.) This method usually produces a more flexible matte finish on your project.



This is what I use...  






It's made by 3M and it works great!  

Speaking of laminating... on my list of daily things to do... today is "finish door magnets" day!


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> A. - I don't know any of those Twilight people.
> 
> 2. - Shelly, did you make all of our flatties?



I don't know. Did you want to make one?



calypso*a*go-go said:


> Uh oh -- looks like Todd is headed for trouble again...



Todd stays in trouble!!


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> I see your bung hole.....



Beavis and Butthead.



Yvet said:


> What i want and need is to laminate my logo's and all the stuff i made for putting on the stateroom door.
> After it is laminated i put some magnet behind it so it sticks at the door.
> 
> Here i can only laminate in squares so then i have a lot of plastic around the logo's.
> 
> What would you suggest for what i want??



I cut around the edge of my magnets too.  I was very impressed with how they look.  I need to go buy some extra magnetic tape in case I need it.


----------



## WebmasterMike

calypso*a*go-go said:


> One problem...how are you going to hand-carry that on the ship?




This should get it on....


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> b. All your flatties? Are you bringing your own flotilla of flatties?


----------



## lttlmc3

k5jmh said:


> This should get it on....



Hmmmm what if we used all our hands together?


----------



## exwdwcm

Madi100 said:


> What a day! At school today someone pulled the fire alarm during lunch. Whole school had to evacuate and the fire department came as well as the police. Rumor has it that it was a 1st grader or kindergartner. Ends up it was a sweet, little girl who never gets in trouble. We know her dad well and only knew it was her when her dad walked into the principal's office.
> 
> Just let me say that we all have bad days. But, I can guarantee that it doesn't compare to the evening this young lady had at home. I think she was in some deep doo-doo.


oh no, poor kiddo!  



MrandMissVacation said:


> Done!
> I'm more of a lurker..sometime poster and I just wanted to say what a great cause. We will be on the cruise, but won't be able to make it to many of the 'extra' pre/post events.
> Michelle


welcome Michelle- you were in chat last night too, right?  wow, Michelle's are becoming like Kims!



shellyminnie said:


> For us Twilighters - new cast of New Moon has been announced!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://movies.yahoo.com/photos/celebrities/gallery/1651/meet-the-cast-of-new-moon/fp#photo0


    woo hoo, so Dakota Fanning is for sure then.   

getting ready to head to lunch at a mexican place, hope it is yummy.  i think i have a cold now.  3 weeks to get better!  i think i will start packing some this weekend.   the cruise is just creeping up on me.


----------



## jeanigor

exwdwcm said:


> getting ready to head to lunch at a mexican place, hope it is yummy.  i think i have a cold now.  3 weeks to get better!  i think i will start packing some this weekend.   the cruise is just creeping up on me.



DMiL brought over some of her homemade food this morning. Not quite sure what it is, but it tastes good.

Do you  need my gram to send you some virtual chicken soup, too?


----------



## Tonya2426

maiziezoe said:


> This is what I use...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's made by 3M and it works great!
> 
> Speaking of laminating... on my list of daily things to do... today is "finish door magnets" day!


 
Those are what I usually use and they work great - but I just bought the 3M laminating machine (only $24.99 at Sam's).  I am so excited to give it a try.


----------



## tiggerbell

So am I to understand (having missed chat last night) that there is the possibility of rebooking another cruise - podcast cruise? - for next year?

See, I was asked to go on the 14 night sailing to Spain, but I don't know if I want to tie up all my vacation AND have to be on a plane for 10 Valiums of time... (any time spent above 10,000 feet is counted in Valium, not minutes)...


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I hurt my back this morning...I was taking out the trash and must have twisted the wrong way. Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!



Get Better!  



DVCsince02 said:


> I see your bung hole.....



Don't forget, tomorrow is your turn in the barrel


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> So am I to understand (having missed chat last night) that there is the possibility of rebooking another cruise - podcast cruise? - for next year?
> 
> See, I was asked to go on the 14 night sailing to Spain, but I don't know if I want to tie up all my vacation AND have to be on a plane for 10 Valiums of time... (any time spent above 10,000 feet is counted in Valium, not minutes)...



You are correct.


But I am hoping the prices aren't what Disney has listed...


----------



## Yvet

tiggerbell said:


> See, I was asked to go on the 14 night sailing to Spain, but I don't know if I want to tie up all my vacation AND have to be on a plane for 10 Valiums of time... (any time spent above 10,000 feet is counted in Valium, not minutes)...



But that would be awesome!!!!!
Not the spending all vacation days and on a plane with 10 valiums part but.....

Then you are on the same time on the same boat floating around as we are!!!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

k5jmh said:


>


 
Note to self: In case of sinkage, grab cork and find Mike.  Think Richard Basehart as Ishmael in "Moby Dick..."


----------



## jeanigor

As for getting the barrels of wine on board, I suggest a team approach.


----------



## Launchpad11B

MenashaCorp said:


> Note to self: In case of sinkage, grab cork and find Mike.  Think Richard Basehart as Ishmael in "Moby Dick..."



At first I thought you said "shrinkage"!


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> As for getting the barrels of wine on board, I suggest a team approach.



How long did it take you to find that photo on the internet?


----------



## MenashaCorp

Launchpad11B said:


> At first I thought you said "shrinkage"!


 
Well, in that case I wouldn't need the cork!!


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> How long did it take you to find that photo on the internet?



You don't want to know......


----------



## Yvet

Thanks for the help about laminate.

Is this only possible at Staples or also some other places??


----------



## jeanigor

Yvet said:


> Thanks for the help about laminate.
> 
> Is this only possible at Staples or also some other places??



FedEx/Kinko's offers it. Probably more expensive than Staples.

I would imagine that Office Max and Office Depot offer it as well.


----------



## spaddy

A group of people are going to AK on the morning of the 15th right?

I really excited for my son to ride EE for the first time.  He was able to get on 44" rides last weekend, so hopefully he will be Disney's 44".


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> At first I thought you said "shrinkage"!



Have to admit, I looked twice.


----------



## aGoofyMom

lttlmc3 said:


> Okay, these extra hours are no longer fun.  I'm exhausted!!!!



Hang in there!!!




scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I hurt my back this morning...I was taking out the trash and must have twisted the wrong way. Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!




OOOHhh feel better soon, icy-hot, gentle stretches..



shellyminnie said:


> For us Twilighters - new cast of New Moon has been announced!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://movies.yahoo.com/photos/celebrities/gallery/1651/meet-the-cast-of-new-moon/fp#photo0



My DIS'er co-worker is more addicted to Twilight than anything - she was reading these to me last night & pulling up the photos...



winotracy said:


> Deposit would be $100 or $200 for the 4 night sailing (if DCL is still doing 50% off it will be $100).
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being impatient!  I need to get that set with DCL today.



admitting to being glued even more to my BlackBerry awaiting the email!!!!!

DH was disturbed that I had it beside the bed this morning!



maiziezoe said:


> This is what I use...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's made by 3M and it works great!
> 
> Speaking of laminating... on my list of daily things to do... today is "finish door magnets" day!




I gotta find this stuff!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> A group of people are going to AK on the morning of the 15th right?
> 
> I really excited for my son to ride EE for the first time.  He was able to get on 44" rides last weekend, so hopefully he will be Disney's 44".



Let me consult my handy dandy activity grid....Yes we are planning on Trekking Everest on Friday the 15th


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Let me consult my handy dandy activity grid....Yes we are planning on Trekking Everest on Friday the 15th



Thanks.  I keep forgetting to PM you my email address.  I will do that right now.  I need to have the spreadsheet.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> Thanks.  I keep forgetting to PM you my email address.  I will do that right now.  I need to have the *spreadsheet*.



  

You said the magic word!!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

jeanigor said:


> As for getting the barrels of wine on board, I suggest a team approach.




 ....  Or, Paul can lift it with his pinky. 



MenashaCorp said:


> Well, in that case I wouldn't need the cork!!







aGoofyMom said:


> I gotta find this stuff!!!!



I got mine through 3M, but I googled "scotch ls854 25g" and a bunch of places popped up where you can purchase it.


----------



## aspen37

Hi everyone!






Launchpad11B said:


> Do you all realize that the muddy buddy fund raiser is only $110 away from 2,000 bucks!! With more than three weeks to go I'm curious to see what we end up with. You guys sure are a generous group!! One other thing, did you see Kevin's new "taunting" avatar? Hilarious!



I haven't seen it yet. I'll find a post from him. Thanks Paul!



jeanigor said:


> Good Morning! Good Morning! I love Thursdays!! There are only 3 Thursdays left until we sail.
> 
> *24 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 24 days until mayhem starts with some antics on some buses!
> 23 Days until 6 DIS'ers are getting mighty Muddy for Give Kids the World!





scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I hurt my back this morning...I was taking out the trash and must have twisted the wrong way. Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


You can't be hurting yourself before the cruise! Take it easy and heal.



k5jmh said:


> Hey Tracy, we went and picked up our wine for the trip!!



  




LMO429 said:


> Who in Chat last night said they wanted their kids to watch them eat Palo Brunch through the window. I literally laughed out loud when I read it!. but it went by so quick I didn't see who said it...talk about taunting!





DVCsince02 said:


> Teresa.



  




chirurgeon said:


> After I posted that, my mind started whirling.  If it is only a 4 day and I don't do any pre or post cruise things, I might be able to swing it.  Now I just have to start looking for a 2nd job to make sure I can pay for it after i spend 10 days at WDW in April.  There goes those couple extra days at AKL concierge.
> 
> Kim



I started working out the cost in my head last night. I'm doing 10 nights at GF in DEC 2010 plus 3 nights at Universal. I also want to do the 1/2 marathon.

I'll book the cruise and figure out how to pay for it later.


----------



## scarlett873

My back is much better after a little help from my good friend Aleve!  I think I just twisted the wrong direction or something.

Did a little cruise shopping this morning...bought 2 pairs of capris and a top to go with one pair...and one of those packable sun hats...I don't wear the hat all the time, but it certainly helps! And then we bought some toiletry type stuff like toothpaste, sunscreen, etc. Oh...and new earplugs! Not only to help block out DH's snoring, but also to block out the 3am conga line going by my door! 

Dug through the closet for shoes. Found a pair that I think will work...I hope they won't hurt my feet too much!


----------



## winotracy

aGoofyMom said:


> admitting to being glued even more to my BlackBerry awaiting the email!!!!!



It's not going to be today.



spaddy said:


> Thanks.  I keep forgetting to PM you my email address.  I will do that right now.  I need to have the spreadsheet.



I never get the spreadsheet unless I whine.


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> At first I thought you said "shrinkage"!



His name isn't Costanza.


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> I never get the spreadsheet unless I whine.



Is that being subtle? Because I was going to add the DI presentations and Palo brunches before I sent it out again...


----------



## katscradle

Hi Guys!
Just thought I would stop by for a few minutes, catch up and say HI! 
I weighed in yesterday and lost another 1 1/2 lbs. 
Spent most of yesterday on the phone with my younger sister.
My biological father's cancer has entered his brain. 
They are apparently giving him only a few more weeks.
I am hoping he hangs in there until we leave on our trip.
I do not plan to got to the funeral so it would be better if I was not home.
Here's hoping he makes it till May 6th.


----------



## katscradle

ASK TRACY!!!!

Did I prepay our tips yet?
I can't remember!
If not I need to do this today!


----------



## aspen37

Yvet said:


> What i want and need is to laminate my logo's and all the stuff i made for putting on the stateroom door.
> After it is laminated i put some magnet behind it so it sticks at the door.
> 
> Here i can only laminate in squares so then i have a lot of plastic around the logo's.
> 
> What would you suggest for what i want??





kimisabella said:


> Yvette - I've only laminated with the hot machine at Staples and you can then cut away any extra plastic around the design - the guy said to leave about 1/8" of plastic around the design when you cut it so the plastic doesn't seperate.



This what I did.



maiziezoe said:


> I pulled the fire alarm when I was a senior in high school. Later in the day, someone else pulled the fire alarm again. It was a beautiful day and I didn't want to be stuck inside (I also wanted to opportunity to see my boyfriend). I got into trouble and had to spend the following day in "In School Suspension". When I walked in, I saw my brother... he was the puller of the second alarm. He told my parents that he wanted to prove that the kids from the "right side of the tracks" can be bad too.



We had a kid do that at school and the consequence was probation for the year, his parents had to pay back some of the money that it cost for the fire department to come out, and he had to wash the fire trucks a couple of times a week for the year. The fire department came out and talked to us about what would have happened if there was an accident or a real fire. So that did not happen again.


----------



## spaddy

I just talked to my parents and they are aboard the Navigator of the Seas for their 14 days transatlantic cruise.  I think I am a little jealous.  I am pretty sure I am going to have more fun on the 4 day podcast cruise, but I just wish it left today.

I might miss a lot of the posts for the next 2 weeks, but I will try to keep up.  When my parents are on vacation I have the pleasure of pretty much running the office by myself.  

I got a new color laser printer today.  I am trying to decide what I should print on it for the cruise.  I might have to make a couple more magnets.


----------



## firsttimemom

katscradle said:


> Hi Guys!
> Just thought I would stop by for a few minutes, catch up and say HI!
> I weighed in yesterday and lost another 1 1/2 lbs.
> Spent most of yesterday on the phone with my younger sister.
> My biological father's cancer has entered his brain.
> They are apparently giving him only a few more weeks.
> I am hoping he hangs in there until we leave on our trip.
> I do not plan to got to the funeral so it would be better if I was not home.
> Here's hoping he makes it till May 6th.




Congrats on the weight loss and I'm sorry to hear about your bio. father. I wish you both peace.


----------



## maiziezoe

aspen37 said:


> We had a kid do that at school and the consequence was probation for the year, his parents had to pay back some of the money that it cost for the fire department to come out, and he had to wash the fire trucks a couple of times a week for the year. The fire department came out and talked to us about what would have happened if there was an accident or a real fire. So that did not happen again.



Our town was so small at the time, the fire department didn't even come to the school. The school secretary called the FD and told them some kids pulled the alarm again. The school called my parents and told them what my brother did but they never mentioned that I did the same thing or that I was going to spend the next day in In School Suspension. Actually, I waited 20 years before I told my parents that I was involved that day. My mom was not amused.


----------



## aspen37

maiziezoe said:


> Our town was so small at the time, the fire department didn't even come to the school. The school secretary called the FD and told them some kids pulled the alarm again. The school called my parents and told them what my brother did but they never mentioned that I did the same thing or that I was going to spend the next day in In School Suspension. Actually, I waited 20 years before I told my parents that I was involved that day. My mom was not amused.



You're so lucky. 
We lived in a small town. We only had one fire department and it served a few different communities. I don't think they knew a kid did it at the time. We never had anyone do that again. 
We had a kid call in a bomb threat. He was in BIG TROUBLE! They kicked him out of school and had to go to the Christian school.


----------



## exwdwcm

spaddy said:


> I just talked to my parents and they are aboard the Navigator of the Seas for their 14 days transatlantic cruise. I think I am a little jealous. I am pretty sure I am going to have more fun on the 4 day podcast cruise, but I just wish it left today.
> 
> I might miss a lot of the posts for the next 2 weeks, but I will try to keep up. When my parents are on vacation I have the pleasure of pretty much running the office by myself.
> 
> I got a new color laser printer today. I am trying to decide what I should print on it for the cruise. I might have to make a couple more magnets.


yuck, well i hope you don't work too hard then!  i bet your parents will have a blast! i am jealous! 



katscradle said:


> Hi Guys!
> Just thought I would stop by for a few minutes, catch up and say HI!
> I weighed in yesterday and lost another 1 1/2 lbs.
> Spent most of yesterday on the phone with my younger sister.
> My biological father's cancer has entered his brain.
> They are apparently giving him only a few more weeks.
> I am hoping he hangs in there until we leave on our trip.
> I do not plan to got to the funeral so it would be better if I was not home.
> Here's hoping he makes it till May 6th.


 woo hoo, congrats on the continued great weight loss.   you inspire me to try more!   so sorry to hear about your biological dad, that's terrible news.  he's in my prayers. 


katscradle said:


> ASK TRACY!!!!
> 
> Did I prepay our tips yet?
> I can't remember!
> If not I need to do this today!


  good question----and ASK TRACY- if we have not yet prepaid our tips, do we do this through dreams/you or through disney directly?  THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## aGoofyMom

winotracy said:


> It's not going to be today.
> 
> 
> 
> I never get the spreadsheet unless I whine.



I was lurking on my blackberry in the waiting room and caught that...glad I did or I would have been fiidgety every time it beeped while I was in the chair!!!!



katscradle said:


> Hi Guys!
> Just thought I would stop by for a few minutes, catch up and say HI!
> I weighed in yesterday and lost another 1 1/2 lbs.
> Spent most of yesterday on the phone with my younger sister.
> My biological father's cancer has entered his brain.
> They are apparently giving him only a few more weeks.
> I am hoping he hangs in there until we leave on our trip.
> I do not plan to got to the funeral so it would be better if I was not home.
> Here's hoping he makes it till May 6th.



Yay for the weight loss. for the sitch with your bio father.  



aspen37 said:


> This what I did.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a kid do that at school and the consequence was probation for the year, his parents had to pay back some of the money that it cost for the fire department to come out, and he had to wash the fire trucks a couple of times a week for the year. The fire department came out and talked to us about what would have happened if there was an accident or a real fire. So that did not happen again.



Washing fire trucks is NOT as easy as it sounds.  Especially if you are not the one with the hose.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> You're so lucky.
> We lived in a small town. We only had one fire department and it served a few different communities. I don't think they knew a kid did it at the time. We never had anyone do that again.
> We had a kid call in a bomb threat. He was in BIG TROUBLE! They kicked him out of school and had to go to the Christian school.



When I was a technical consultant for the local school district, a kid called in a bomb threat. It wasn't long after Columbine, so things were touchy around the school. Thank heavens it was a nice day outside and we had a decent football arena. My kids were glad I keep a frisbee in the trunk.


----------



## wishspirit

chirurgeon said:


> I don't think I will be able to go on the next cruise.  I have already set up renting DVC points for next April.  Oh well, I will be Kate next year I guess.
> 
> Kim


Indeed join my spying team for next year's podcast cruise! (can never recruit too early!) If it's after June 20th then I might be able to try and blag it as a graduation present, but I doubt it!!



k5jmh said:


> Sea-Turtles Mate.....Sea Turtles.







katscradle said:


> Hi Guys!
> Just thought I would stop by for a few minutes, catch up and say HI!
> I weighed in yesterday and lost another 1 1/2 lbs.
> Spent most of yesterday on the phone with my younger sister.
> My biological father's cancer has entered his brain.
> They are apparently giving him only a few more weeks.
> I am hoping he hangs in there until we leave on our trip.
> I do not plan to got to the funeral so it would be better if I was not home.
> Here's hoping he makes it till May 6th.



 Sending my best!



aspen37 said:


> We had a kid do that at school and the consequence was probation for the year, his parents had to pay back some of the money that it cost for the fire department to come out, and he had to wash the fire trucks a couple of times a week for the year. The fire department came out and talked to us about what would have happened if there was an accident or a real fire. So that did not happen again.



This was a common problem in my school. It got to the point that the school didn't used to call the Fire Brigade until the senior management had gone round and checked where the fire was, we still all evacuated though!

In my 1st year halls we used to get fire alarms every couple of months, if they were before 11pm you could call security to say it was a false alarm (burnt toast etc) after 11pm the fire brigade was automatically called. Luckily I had a friend a few halls over, who would take me in if it was cold and raining!


----------



## Becx N Gav

Yvet said:


> What i want and need is to laminate my logo's and all the stuff i made for putting on the stateroom door.
> After it is laminated i put some magnet behind it so it sticks at the door.
> 
> Here i can only laminate in squares so then i have a lot of plastic around the logo's.
> 
> What would you suggest for what i want??



Hey Yvet, I have made a few magnets for our door - possibly too many but then I guess I can give a few away 

I used our own hot laminator and cut the shapes out afterwards leaving about 1cm gap. I bought some sheets of magnetic stuff that is thick but flexible and sticky on one side, I've cut out strips and peeled off the backing so it sticks to the picture. I have loads of sheets if you would like me to bring a couple for you let me know (pm me as I can't keep up with this thread )

Here's what I've done


----------



## maiziezoe

I just finished my flattie. I would take a picture but he/she is in the witness protection program.


----------



## winotracy

katscradle said:


> ASK TRACY!!!!
> 
> Did I prepay our tips yet?
> I can't remember!
> If not I need to do this today!



Yes you did.  



exwdwcm said:


> yuck, well i hope you don't work too hard then!  i bet your parents will have a blast! i am jealous!
> 
> woo hoo, congrats on the continued great weight loss.   you inspire me to try more!   so sorry to hear about your biological dad, that's terrible news.  he's in my prayers.
> good question----and ASK TRACY- if we have not yet prepaid our tips, do we do this through dreams/you or through disney directly?  THANK YOU!!!!!



You must do this through us.


----------



## maiziezoe

Becx N Gav said:


> Hey Yvet, I have made a few magnets for our door - possibly too many but then I guess I can give a few away
> 
> I used our own hot laminator and cut the shapes out afterwards leaving about 1cm gap. I bought some sheets of magnetic stuff that is thick but flexible and sticky on one side, I've cut out strips and peeled off the backing so it sticks to the picture. I have loads of sheets if you would like me to bring a couple for you let me know (pm me as I can't keep up with this thread )
> 
> Here's what I've done



Those are great!!  I _just_ finished printing mine... now for the laminating.


----------



## Dodie

maiziezoe said:


> I just finished my flattie. I would take a picture but he/she is in the witness protection program.



As is my individual.


----------



## wishspirit

maiziezoe said:


> I just finished my flattie. I would take a picture but he/she is in the witness protection program.





Dodie said:


> As is my individual.



Don't worry, I would keep their secret safe....


----------



## spaddy

Becx N Gav said:


> Hey Yvet, I have made a few magnets for our door - possibly too many but then I guess I can give a few away
> 
> I used our own hot laminator and cut the shapes out afterwards leaving about 1cm gap. I bought some sheets of magnetic stuff that is thick but flexible and sticky on one side, I've cut out strips and peeled off the backing so it sticks to the picture. I have loads of sheets if you would like me to bring a couple for you let me know (pm me as I can't keep up with this thread )
> 
> Here's what I've done



Awesome.

I was making magnets and my DH asked where I was going to put all of them.  I might have gotten a little out of hand.


----------



## maiziezoe

Dodie said:


> As is my individual.



I was going to but a black bar over his/her eyes or a bag over his/her head and take a picture but I'm pretty sure the color of his/her shirt would give away the sex of him/her.

CONFUSED????


----------



## wishspirit

maiziezoe said:


> I was going to but a black bar over his/her eyes or a bag over his/her head and take a picture but I'm pretty sure the color of his/her shirt would give away the sex of him/her.
> 
> CONFUSED????



*writes down clues in her special notebook.....*


----------



## guynwdm

I gotta find this stuff!!!![/QUOTE]

I use the small ones and mickey paint chip samples from Home Depot to make luggage tags for my suitcases.  They stand out at the airport and they are cheap and quick to make.  They are so easy to use.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

firsttimemom said:


> pleasebeondeck6 pleasebeondeck6 pleasebeondeck6


 


jeanigor said:


> Back me up on the Alicia.....
> 
> 
> We don't care how it fits.  Does it look good?


 


LMO429 said:


> Who in Chat last night said they wanted their kids to watch them eat Palo Brunch through the window. I literally laughed out loud when I read it!. but it went by so quick I didn't see who said it...talk about taunting!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

winotracy said:


> Deposit would be $100 or $200 for the 4 night sailing (if DCL is still doing 50% off it will be $100).


 
If we book a 4 night and then change it to a 7 night, would you still get the obc for the 7 night? Or would the obc be based on a 4 night even if you ultimately travel on a 7 night?



shellyminnie said:


> I don't know. Did you want to make one?
> I'll take one - pm me if you'd like.


----------



## katscradle

firsttimemom said:


> Congrats on the weight loss and I'm sorry to hear about your bio. father. I wish you both peace.




Thank you!


----------



## katscradle

exwdwcm said:


> yuck, well i hope you don't work too hard then!  i bet your parents will have a blast! i am jealous!
> 
> 
> woo hoo, congrats on the continued great weight loss.   you inspire me to try more!   so sorry to hear about your biological dad, that's terrible news.  he's in my prayers.
> good question----and ASK TRACY- if we have not yet prepaid our tips, do we do this through dreams/you or through disney directly?  THANK YOU!!!!!





aGoofyMom said:


> I was lurking on my blackberry in the waiting room and caught that...glad I did or I would have been fiidgety every time it beeped while I was in the chair!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for the weight loss. for the sitch with your bio father.
> 
> 
> 
> Washing fire trucks is NOT as easy as it sounds.  Especially if you are not the one with the hose.





wishspirit said:


> Indeed join my spying team for next year's podcast cruise! (can never recruit too early!) If it's after June 20th then I might be able to try and blag it as a graduation present, but I doubt it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending my best!
> 
> 
> 
> This was a common problem in my school. It got to the point that the school didn't used to call the Fire Brigade until the senior management had gone round and checked where the fire was, we still all evacuated though!
> 
> In my 1st year halls we used to get fire alarms every couple of months, if they were before 11pm you could call security to say it was a false alarm (burnt toast etc) after 11pm the fire brigade was automatically called. Luckily I had a friend a few halls over, who would take me in if it was cold and raining!





winotracy said:


> Yes you did.
> 
> 
> 
> You must do this through us.



Thanks guys, it's nice to have a place where you can come every so often and just spill it. I feel could about my decisions in regards to my father. It just doesn't sit well with others.

Thank you Tracy. 
I thought I might have paid it, but couldn't remember.


----------



## katscradle

Becx N Gav said:


> Hey Yvet, I have made a few magnets for our door - possibly too many but then I guess I can give a few away
> 
> I used our own hot laminator and cut the shapes out afterwards leaving about 1cm gap. I bought some sheets of magnetic stuff that is thick but flexible and sticky on one side, I've cut out strips and peeled off the backing so it sticks to the picture. I have loads of sheets if you would like me to bring a couple for you let me know (pm me as I can't keep up with this thread )
> 
> Here's what I've done




I see something I want. 
DH do you see what is in this picture!
I need one.


----------



## maiziezoe

wishspirit said:


> *writes down clues in her special notebook.....*


----------



## disneyfan19712006

Flattie guidelines...
Is it okay to make one of any family members that can not make the cruise this time. ...

I'm not familier with flatties and it sounds like fun. I want to make one of my little granddaughter, and of my son. The only picture I have is one at the hospital the day after she was born. Yes, my son has a crazy ex girlfriend who wanted a baby but not a father. Trial date will be within the two weeks before the cruise. I hope we get to see her before so I can take new pictures for her Bahamian godmother. 

On a happier note, I would like her flattie to join us until she can.


----------



## OKW Lover

I think Paul was the model


----------



## disneyfan19712006

Any news on Palo times yet??? 

Is there one place that has a schedule for all things going on??


----------



## Becx N Gav

katscradle said:


> I see something I want.
> DH do you see what is in this picture!
> I need one.




I think I know which one 

See you soon


----------



## Launchpad11B

OKW Lover said:


> I think Paul was the model



No spiked hair, and I'm not blue. Thanks for the pic though Jeff. It's getting close!


----------



## DLBDS

I tried printing out some magnets the other day and I'm not very happy with them. My blacks aren't really BLACK. Tried adjusting the printer settings but I can't tell it did anything. (It's DH's printer and I'm not very familiar with it. Mine's not working properly.) I printed them on regular copy paper. I'm gonna laminate and attach magnet tape later this weekend probably. Am I doing it right? Should I be using a different kind of paper? I have cardstock. Should I use that instead?


----------



## spaddy

DLBDS said:


> I tried printing out some magnets the other day and I'm not very happy with them. My blacks aren't really BLACK. Tried adjusting the printer settings but I can't tell it did anything. (It's DH's printer and I'm not very familiar with it. Mine's not working properly.) I printed them on regular copy paper. I'm gonna laminate and attach magnet tape later this weekend probably. Am I doing it right? Should I be using a different kind of paper? I have cardstock. Should I use that instead?



I used regular paper.  Once it is laminated it is plenty stiff.  You could try coloring in the black with Sharpie?


----------



## maiziezoe

disneyfan19712006 said:


> Flattie guidelines...
> Is it okay to make one of any family members that can not make the cruise this time. ...
> 
> I'm not familier with flatties and it sounds like fun. I want to make one of my little granddaughter, and of my son. The only picture I have is one at the hospital the day after she was born. Yes, my son has a crazy ex girlfriend who wanted a baby but not a father. Trial date will be within the two weeks before the cruise. I hope we get to see her before so I can take new pictures for her Bahamian godmother.
> 
> On a happier note, I would like her flattie to join us until she can.



I think that is a nice idea!  I am bringing a flattie of my 20 year old son who cannot come with us this trip (college).  That reminds me, I need to get on that.


----------



## maiziezoe

The passport page is finally done with it's routine maintenance... 

http://www.travel.state.gov/passport/get/status/status_2567.html

It says:

Currently, it is taking 5-7 days for passport applications to be tracked online.   Please allow at least that time before checking the status of your application.

I applied almost a month ago (it will be a month on Saturday)

However, I got this message when I tried to check mine...

"Your passport application was not found. It is possible your application has not made it into our system yet. It is currently taking 7-10 days to begin tracking your application whether you requested Routine Service or Expedite Service and overnight delivery. If you have not received your passport and you are traveling within the next 2 weeks, please call the National Passport Information Center."

*gulp*  Now I worry.


----------



## spaddy

maiziezoe said:


> The passport page is finally done with it's routine maintenance...
> 
> http://www.travel.state.gov/passport/get/status/status_2567.html
> 
> It says:
> 
> Currently, it is taking 5-7 days for passport applications to be tracked online.   Please allow at least that time before checking the status of your application.
> 
> I applied almost a month ago (it will be a month on Saturday)
> 
> However, I got this message when I tried to check mine...
> 
> "Your passport application was not found. It is possible your application has not made it into our system yet. It is currently taking 7-10 days to begin tracking your application whether you requested Routine Service or Expedite Service and overnight delivery. If you have not received your passport and you are traveling within the next 2 weeks, please call the National Passport Information Center."
> 
> *gulp*  Now I worry.



 I don't know when you are suppose to worry?  You got some of the families Passports right?  Did you check their status?


----------



## shellyminnie

OKW Lover said:


> I think Paul was the model



You so do not want to know what I thought this was before I actually looked at it!!


----------



## katscradle

maiziezoe said:


> The passport page is finally done with it's routine maintenance...
> 
> http://www.travel.state.gov/passport/get/status/status_2567.html
> 
> It says:
> 
> Currently, it is taking 5-7 days for passport applications to be tracked online.   Please allow at least that time before checking the status of your application.
> 
> I applied almost a month ago (it will be a month on Saturday)
> 
> However, I got this message when I tried to check mine...
> 
> "Your passport application was not found. It is possible your application has not made it into our system yet. It is currently taking 7-10 days to begin tracking your application whether you requested Routine Service or Expedite Service and overnight delivery. If you have not received your passport and you are traveling within the next 2 weeks, please call the National Passport Information Center."
> 
> *gulp*  Now I worry.



I would say to call the  day you hit the 2 week mark! 
Sounds like you guys are having the same problems with passports as we did last year when it became law to have a passport to enter the US.


----------



## cocowum

scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I hurt my back this morning...I was taking out the trash and must have twisted the wrong way. Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


I hope you feel better soon.  Try some Red wine. 


firsttimemom said:


> pleasebeondeck6 pleasebeondeck6 pleasebeondeck6


What she said! Deck 6 is in da house!  


jeanigor said:


> So the brunch thing....any guesses on times? (Sorry I am impatient Tracy)





jeanigor said:


> Back me up on the Alicia.....
> 
> 
> *We don't care how it fits.  Does it look good?*



  


LMO429 said:


> Who in Chat last night said they wanted their kids to watch them eat Palo Brunch through the window. I literally laughed out loud when I read it!. but it went by so quick I didn't see who said it...talk about taunting!





DVCsince02 said:


> Teresa.



Poor Grace! 


calypso*a*go-go said:


> One problem...how are you going to hand-carry that on the ship?



Paul will carry it... And I'll direct him...


MrandMissVacation said:


> OH MY! I can't wait. I'm re-reading New Moon right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Purty shoes sometimes come at a comfort cost!
> 
> 
> 
> *My sister asked me yesterday.. "how many shoes are you packing for your trip" My answer was complicated*.
> 
> (look I multiquoted, hoping it gets me PALO on sea day )


I'm up to 9 pairs...



Launchpad11B said:


> At first I thought you said "shrinkage"!





MenashaCorp said:


> Well, in that case I wouldn't need the cork!!



Ewwwww! 


scarlett873 said:


> My back is much better after a little help from my good friend Aleve! I think I just twisted the wrong direction or something.
> 
> Did a little cruise shopping this morning...bought 2 pairs of capris and a top to go with one pair...and one of those packable sun hats...I don't wear the hat all the time, but it certainly helps! And then we bought some toiletry type stuff like toothpaste, sunscreen, etc. *Oh...and new earplugs!* Not only to help block out DH's snoring, but also to block out the 3am conga line going by my door!
> 
> Dug through the closet for shoes. Found a pair that I think will work...I hope they won't hurt my feet too much!


I just bought a new pair of shoes. I received a $10 off coupon from DSW so I had to use it. Hey, it's free money  I picked these up for work...




Shhhhh don't tell Paul  Oh yea, earplugs are a definite necessity! 



katscradle said:


> I see something I want.
> DH do you see what is in this picture!
> I need one.


Snow White?


----------



## Launchpad11B

cocowum said:


> I just bought a new pair of shoes. I received a $10 off coupon from DSW so I had to use it. Hey, it's free money  I picked these up for work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhh don't tell Paul  Oh yea, earplugs are a definite necessity!



Me likey!


----------



## katscradle

cocowum said:


> I hope you feel better soon.  Try some Red wine.
> 
> What she said! Deck 6 is in da house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Grace!
> 
> 
> Paul will carry it... And I'll direct him...
> 
> I'm up to 9 pairs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ewwwww!
> 
> I just bought a new pair of shoes. I received a $10 off coupon from DSW so I had to use it. Hey, it's free money  I picked these up for work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhh don't tell Paul  Oh yea, earplugs are a definite necessity!
> 
> 
> Snow White?



I love the shoes! 
Your right it's The Snow White.
I love snow white.


----------



## MerriePoppins

Alicia
I got a coupon from DSW yesterday too!!!!   

I will be there on Saturday.

And there is nothing wrong with packing that many shoes


----------



## Launchpad11B

MerriePoppins said:


> Alicia
> I got a coupon from DSW yesterday too!!!!
> 
> I will be there on Saturday.
> 
> And there is nothing wrong with packing that many shoes



Why do you insist on encouraging her?


----------



## katscradle

MerriePoppins said:


> Alicia
> I got a coupon from DSW yesterday too!!!!
> 
> I will be there on Saturday.
> 
> And there is nothing wrong with packing that many shoes



O.K. I missed something...
How many pairs of shoes?


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> Why do you insist on encouraging her?




Paul you can convince her to pack lighter if you tell her she can 
shop when she gets there!


----------



## Launchpad11B

katscradle said:


> Paul you can convince her to pack lighter if you tell her she can
> shop when she gets there!



She's going to shop whether I let her or not! She's the boss!!!


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> She's going to shop whether I let her or not! She's the boss!!!




Oh yeah I forgot about that!


----------



## Launchpad11B

2000?


----------



## Launchpad11B

Congrats on 2000 Katherine.


----------



## katscradle

yeah
Yay!!! 2000!!!


----------



## cocowum

MerriePoppins said:


> Alicia
> I got a coupon from DSW yesterday too!!!!
> 
> I will be there on Saturday.
> 
> And there is nothing wrong with packing that many shoes



Hi Susan. 

Kat, I'm only packing a few...


----------



## cocowum

katscradle said:


> yeah
> Yay!!! 2000!!!


----------



## katscradle

cocowum said:


> Hi Susan.
> 
> Kat, I'm only packing a few...



O.K. just remember there is nothing better than shopping when you are on vacation.
You are only allowed so much weight in your luggage.
Save some room for all your goodies.
Shipping things home can get expensive..


----------



## katscradle

cocowum said:


>



Thank you that's 1000 for me and 2000 for me.
Not counting honest!


----------



## Launchpad11B

katscradle said:


> O.K. just remember there is nothing better than shopping when you are on vacation.
> You are only allowed so much weight in your luggage.
> Save some room for all your goodies.
> Shipping things home can get expensive..



Alicia makes me carry everything.


----------



## MerriePoppins

Launchpad11B said:


> Why do you insist on encouraging her?





But Paul.....it's the truth.   I really did get a coupon....and....and....I NEED shoes, more shoes.  Ask Jason.


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> Alicia makes me carry everything.




That wasn't my concern, after all you are a big guy! 

It's the weight and bag restictions.

Oh I forgot you don't need to take any of your clothes home do you?
She can use your space.


----------



## katscradle

Got to go Survivor is starting! 
Talk to you tomorrow.
Everyone have a good night. 
John will want the computer after Survivor is over.


----------



## cocowum

katscradle said:


> O.K. just remember there is nothing better than shopping when you are on vacation.
> You are only allowed so much weight in your luggage.
> Save some room for all your goodies.
> Shipping things home can get expensive..



Remember I'm flying SW. I get 2 checked bags per person!


----------



## Launchpad11B

MerriePoppins said:


> But Paul.....it's the truth.   I really did get a coupon....and....and....I NEED shoes, more shoes.  Ask Jason.



You girls are all obsessed with shoes! I don't get it. Now, lets talk about guns!


----------



## cocowum

Launchpad11B said:


> Alicia makes me carry everything.



That's because you are sooo strong. 


gotta butter him up so I can buy more shoes. Shhhhh.


----------



## MerriePoppins

cocowum said:


> Hi Susan.





Shoes to match the outfit.....DUH !!!!   Makes sense to me.  

Do you have Off Broadway Shoes as well as DSW?


----------



## MerriePoppins

Launchpad11B said:


> You girls are all obsessed with shoes! I don't get it. Now, lets talk about guns!




I will shoot if you take my shoes.


----------



## cocowum

MerriePoppins said:


> Shoes to match the outfit.....DUH !!!!   Makes sense to me.
> 
> Do you have Off Broadway Shoes as well as DSW?



Nope, just DSW. I do enjoy online shopping though.  I like DSW.com and 6pm.com My local DSW doesn't have that great of a selection. If I buy shoes at the mall it's usually from Aldo.


----------



## cocowum

MerriePoppins said:


> I will shoot if you take my shoes.



I'll just buy more shoes!


----------



## Launchpad11B

cocowum said:


> That's because you are sooo strong.
> 
> 
> gotta butter him up so I can buy more shoes. Shhhhh.



I do what I can.


----------



## spaddy

katscradle said:


> yeah
> Yay!!! 2000!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Sup my peeps?


----------



## ADP

Hi all


----------



## MerriePoppins

Hi Jen
Hi Aaron

The topic tonight has been shoes.  Paul wants to talk about shoes.


----------



## ADP

MerriePoppins said:


> Hi Jen
> Hi Aaron
> Hi Susan!
> The topic tonight has been shoes.  Paul wants to talk about shoes.


I'll talk shoes.  New Balance and Nike for me!  I predict I'm going to get a pair of my shoes muddy beyond belief in 3 weeks.


----------



## DVCsince02

I'm diggin' these...


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm diggin' these...



They're cute, but they look painful...


----------



## maiziezoe

MerriePoppins said:


> I will shoot if you take my shoes.







DVCsince02 said:


> Sup my peeps?



Hi Jen!



ADP said:


> Hi all



Hey Aaron!



ADP said:


> I'll talk shoes.  New Balance and Nike for me!  I predict I'm going to get a pair of my shoes muddy beyond belief in 3 weeks.



Love me some NB!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Me likey!



Down boy...back...get back in your cage...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Launchpad11B said:


> You girls are all obsessed with shoes! I don't get it. Now, lets talk about guns!



Should we start with the plus/minus of the 308 as a long range sniper round?



DVCsince02 said:


> Sup my peeps?



Wurd homie!


----------



## dpuck1998

Mobster guns on History Channel, dang its almost over.


----------



## maiziezoe

spaddy said:


> I don't know when you are suppose to worry?  You got some of the families Passports right?  Did you check their status?



We haven't received any passports yet. We applied for 4 on the same day and haven't received any. I checked the status of all, and got the same results. Maybe it's a glitch in the system.  I should ask someone who has recently applied and received their passports to check their status.  



katscradle said:


> I would say to call the  day you hit the 2 week mark!
> Sounds like you guys are having the same problems with passports as we did last year when it became law to have a passport to enter the US.



I'm thinking I will call next Wednesday. That will be 2 weeks and a day before we leave.


----------



## tickledtink33

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm diggin' these...



Cool shoes

I love high heels but I'm not sure if I could walk in those.


----------



## DVCsince02

maiziezoe said:


> The passport page is finally done with it's routine maintenance...
> 
> http://www.travel.state.gov/passport/get/status/status_2567.html
> 
> It says:
> 
> Currently, it is taking 5-7 days for passport applications to be tracked online.   Please allow at least that time before checking the status of your application.



Mine is on it's way!!!!


----------



## spaddy

maiziezoe said:


> We haven't received any passports yet. We applied for 4 on the same day and haven't received any. I checked the status of all, and got the same results. Maybe it's a glitch in the system.  I should ask someone who has recently applied and received their passports to check their status.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking I will call next Wednesday. That will be 2 weeks and a day before we leave.



I would definitely call. I am freaking out for you.


----------



## maiziezoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Mine is on it's way!!!!



When did you apply, Jen?

I'm actually more worried about all my documents. They have all our original birth certificates and my marriage license (and my divorce decree). Yikes!


----------



## katscradle

ADP said:


> I'll talk shoes.  New Balance and Nike for me!  I predict I'm going to get a pair of my shoes muddy beyond belief in 3 weeks.





DVCsince02 said:


> I'm diggin' these...



Hey Aaron I prefer sacony, These are what I have for the gym. 
Nike for my everyday outside running around. 

Jen I really like these, but I think I would break my neck trying 
to walk around in these!


----------



## DVCsince02

Marriage license?  I didn't send that.

It's been about 3 weeks.


----------



## katscradle

maiziezoe said:


> When did you apply, Jen?
> 
> I'm actually more worried about all my documents. They have all our original birth certificates and my marriage license (and my divorce decree). Yikes!



O.K. any goverment agency having all those documents would scare me!!
I'll start freaking out for you now!


----------



## maiziezoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Marriage license?  I didn't send that.
> 
> It's been about 3 weeks.



We had to supply my divorce decree and marriage license so we could connect my daughter and the two little kids to me. She has a different last name because she is from my first marriage. I thought it was super confusing (one family, two last names, etc) but Ivan, the guy who took care of us at the post office, was so organized. 

My government worker friend said that we might not be in the system because they were sent out while the system was under maintenance. I think he is just trying to make me feel better.


----------



## ADP

maiziezoe said:


> Hey Aaron!
> Love me some NB!


Hi Ann.  
These look good!


----------



## MenashaCorp

MerriePoppins said:


> But Paul.....it's the truth. I really did get a coupon....and....and....I NEED shoes, more shoes. Ask Jason.


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm diggin' these...




I likey 

I wonder if my Flattie would???


I'm a Brooks girl myself.


----------



## maiziezoe

ADP said:


> Hi Ann.
> These look good!



Sweet!

I have these...







And a pair of blue and gray... but I can only find one shoe.


----------



## cocowum

ADP said:


> Hi Ann.
> These look good!








  Ooooo Aaron, lookin' good!


----------



## MenashaCorp

*YO, YOU PEOPLE TOO OBSESSED WIT*
*SHOES!!!!*​


----------



## spaddy

maiziezoe said:


> (and my divorce decree). Yikes!




You do NOT want to lose that.


----------



## aGoofyMom

katscradle said:


> yeah
> Yay!!! 2000!!!







DVCsince02 said:


> I'm diggin' these...



Love 'em.  Not a chance that I could walk in them even if they did come in a size 5...  



katscradle said:


> O.K. any goverment agency having all those documents would scare me!!
> I'll start freaking out for you now!



I freaked out at the thought of sending all that in too, so when the time comes, I take a day and drive to the office and do it in person.  

BUT I will send for the speedy return of ALL important documents!


----------



## DLBDS

cocowum said:


> I just bought a new pair of shoes. I received a $10 off coupon from DSW so I had to use it. Hey, it's free money  I picked these up for work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhh don't tell Paul  Oh yea, earplugs are a definite necessity!



I was at DSW on Tuesday and tried these on. Almost got them myself but that long piece up the center kept poking/bending out. Is it supposed to do that? I wanted it to lay flat and it just bowed out. I put 'em back.


----------



## DVCsince02

Heels are easy to walk in, heck I could run in them better than I could my sneakers.


----------



## scarlett873

I just have such an awful time with shoes. The balls of my feet hurt after awhile and it's pretty unbearable. 

The only heels that i've been able to wear without too much pain are my cyprus crocs...


----------



## dzneygirl

cocowum said:


> I just bought a new pair of shoes. I received a $10 off coupon from DSW so I had to use it. Hey, it's free money  I picked these up for work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhh don't tell Paul  Oh yea, earplugs are a definite necessity!



Love the shoes Alicia!


----------



## dzneygirl

scarlett873 said:


> I just have such an awful time with shoes. The balls of my feet hurt after awhile and it's pretty unbearable.
> 
> The only heels that i've been able to wear without too much pain are my cyprus crocs...



OUCH!  That reminds me of my wedding shoes.  I couldn't feel two of my toes for atleast 3 months, LOL.  But I looked like a PRINCESS and it was worth it!

I'm packing my crocs too!  Love those things !


----------



## DLBDS

Well, I've looked for pics to post of the 3 shoes I bought Tuesday at DSW and SteinMart and I can't find a single one anywhere online. I wanted opinions on them too. Oh well.


----------



## DVCsince02

Regular camera?


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

katscradle said:


> yeah
> Yay!!! 2000!!!


I should have known right away, but this post was in the middle of the shoe discussion and to be perfectly honest, I thought we were guessing how many pairs of shoes Alicia was bringing.


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Regular camera?



eh?


----------



## DLBDS

DVCsince02 said:


> Regular camera?



There's a thought. (I don't have them very often.) Can't upload one though. Have to use DD's computer and she's asleep. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## DLBDS

dpuck1998 said:


> eh?



Maybe a quote was in order? Hmmm. Was there a posting violation?


----------



## tiggerbell

May, 2007 - this was my friend, Sandy's, SHOE SUITCASE...






Look close - it's all the same SHOE!!!



I really can't talk - this is what I had with me at the time:


----------



## SFBayDon

tiggerbell said:


> May, 2007 - this was my friend, Sandy's, SHOE SUITCASE...
> 
> [
> 
> Do you wear the same size I hope.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

tiggerbell said:


> May, 2007 - this was my friend, Sandy's, SHOE SUITCASE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look close - it's all the same SHOE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't talk - this is what I had with me at the time:


----------



## WebmasterMike

ADP said:


> Hi Ann.
> These look good!



I'll play....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Christy has the red ones on......


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> When I was a technical consultant for the local school district, a kid called in a bomb threat. It wasn't long after Columbine, so things were touchy around the school. Thank heavens it was a nice day outside and we had a decent football arena. My kids were glad I keep a frisbee in the trunk.



I bet you were glad too.

Did you hear about the bombs that were placed around town here in Aspen on New Year's Eve? I thought at first it was a joke! We were getting ready to go into town when my BFF'S son called and said don't bother they evacuated most of Aspen and that there were bombs placed around town. That guy was  crazy!  He drove up a pass that is closed to vehicles in the winter but open for snow mobiles, and shot himself. That was a pretty crazy night. We left on vacation the next morning, and when we were in the Dallas airport they were talking about it on the news. 



aGoofyMom said:


> I was lurking on my blackberry in the waiting room and caught that...glad I did or I would have been fiidgety every time it beeped while I was in the chair!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for the weight loss. for the sitch with your bio father.
> 
> 
> 
> Washing fire trucks is NOT as easy as it sounds.  Especially if you are not the one with the hose.





  






Becx N Gav said:


> Hey Yvet, I have made a few magnets for our door - possibly too many but then I guess I can give a few away
> 
> I used our own hot laminator and cut the shapes out afterwards leaving about 1cm gap. I bought some sheets of magnetic stuff that is thick but flexible and sticky on one side, I've cut out strips and peeled off the backing so it sticks to the picture. I have loads of sheets if you would like me to bring a couple for you let me know (pm me as I can't keep up with this thread )
> 
> Here's what I've done



That is AWESOME! I only printed a few so far. I have more I want to print I'm not sure I'll get around to it.



maiziezoe said:


> I just finished my flattie. I would take a picture but he/she is in the witness protection program.



Mine too.



OKW Lover said:


> I think Paul was the model








DLBDS said:


> I tried printing out some magnets the other day and I'm not very happy with them. My blacks aren't really BLACK. Tried adjusting the printer settings but I can't tell it did anything. (It's DH's printer and I'm not very familiar with it. Mine's not working properly.) I printed them on regular copy paper. I'm gonna laminate and attach magnet tape later this weekend probably. Am I doing it right? Should I be using a different kind of paper? I have cardstock. Should I use that instead?



I used regular paper for my magnets. 



katscradle said:


> yeah
> Yay!!! 2000!!!



Congrats Kath!

I'm sorry about your BIO father.  
I don't like funerals period. Don't feel bad about not going. 
Great job on losing more weight!



cocowum said:


> Remember I'm flying SW. I get 2 checked bags per person!



I think she is talking about overweight bags. SW is very nice about overweight bags. They charge an extra fee if a bag is over 50 lbs.
Here is the weight and size allowance.

Weight and Size Allowance: Maximum weight is 50 pounds and maximum size is 62 inches (length + width + height) per checked piece of luggage. Effective March 1, 2005, overweight items from 51 to 70 pounds will be accepted for a charge of $25.00 per item. Items weighing from 71 to 100 pounds and oversized items in excess of 62 inches but not more than 80 inches (i.e., surfboards, bicycles, vaulting poles) will be accepted for a charge of $50.00 per item. Any item weighing more than 100 pounds must be shipped as Air Cargo. However, Customers cannot use SWA Cargo unless classified as a Known Shipper as defined by the TSA or TSA approved Indirect Air Carriers (IAC). For full details about shipping cargo, visit swacargo.com.


----------



## aspen37

maiziezoe said:


> When did you apply, Jen?
> 
> I'm actually more worried about all my documents. They have all our original birth certificates and my marriage license (and my divorce decree). Yikes!



I would be freaking out about the documents! I hope they come soon.



tiggerbell said:


> May, 2007 - this was my friend, Sandy's, SHOE SUITCASE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look close - it's all the same SHOE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't talk - this is what I had with me at the time:




I have the black and light blue pair on the right under the white pair. 
Did they have a sale on Nike Flip Flops?


----------



## Launchpad11B

Mornin' everyone! Happy Friday!


----------



## winotracy

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' everyone! Happy Friday!



I've been waiting for you to post this morning!  Good morning Paul and everyone!  

Woke up early today.  Having bad thoughts about things I forgot to do.  Turns out I didn't forget


----------



## Launchpad11B

winotracy said:


> I've been waiting for you to post this morning!  Good morning Paul and everyone!
> 
> Woke up early today.  Having bad thoughts about things I forgot to do.  Turns out I didn't forget



You and I are usually the only early birds posting at this time of day!


----------



## Emiel

Launchpad11B said:


> You and I are usually the only early birds posting at this time of day!



Heey, don't forget about us! Although we're cheating a little bit, because for me it's almost noon right now!

Good morning to you two too.


----------



## Yvet

Becx N Gav said:


> Hey Yvet, I have made a few magnets for our door - possibly too many but then I guess I can give a few away
> 
> I used our own hot laminator and cut the shapes out afterwards leaving about 1cm gap. I bought some sheets of magnetic stuff that is thick but flexible and sticky on one side, I've cut out strips and peeled off the backing so it sticks to the picture. I have loads of sheets if you would like me to bring a couple for you let me know (pm me as I can't keep up with this thread )
> 
> Here's what I've done



Ohw i'm so going to PM you....
You will regret asking me to pm you 


Euhmmm how many doors do you think you have???


----------



## Yvet

Good Morning to everybody.

Just 7 more nights and then we leave.


----------



## wishspirit

kab407 said:


> I likey
> 
> I wonder if my Flattie would???
> 
> 
> I'm a Brooks girl myself.



If this post refers to me, I could probably wear those for a good couple of hours till my toes fell off!

I am currently living in Converse and my new Birkenstocks, they are just so comfy!


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' everyone! Happy Friday!



Mornin'  



Emiel said:


> Heey, don't forget about us! Although we're cheating a little bit, because for me it's almost noon right now!
> 
> Good morning to you two too.



What's for lunch Emiel? 



wishspirit said:


> If this post refers to me, I could probably wear those for a good couple of hours till my toes fell off!
> 
> I am currently living in Converse and my new Birkenstocks, they are just so comfy!



Kate, Kate, Kate........


3 more weeks till I leave!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emiel

kab407 said:


> What's for lunch Emiel?



I just had two sandwiches with ham and cheese and a glass of milk. Still have to watch my diet


----------



## firsttimemom

Launchpad11B said:


> You and I are usually the only early birds posting at this time of day!



One of these days I'm going to get up early and post. 


And then go back to bed. 


'morning peeps! I get to go have fun on a boat today. Several actually- washing and waxing.


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' everyone! Happy Friday!





winotracy said:


> I've been waiting for you to post this morning!  Good morning Paul and everyone!
> 
> Woke up early today.  Having bad thoughts about things I forgot to do.  Turns out I didn't forget



Good morning everyone! My day off today!   After some grocery shopping my garden needs a few hours of early spring attention. That and about 400 lbs of manure.


----------



## scarlett873

Morning!!

Nothing really exciting to say...although I think today will be craft day! I want to get my magnets printed out, finish my flatties, finish my FE gifts, and finish up one more project that I have lingering...


----------



## Yvet

Emiel said:


> I just had two sandwiches with ham and cheese and a glass of milk. Still have to watch my diet



Your lunch was better then mine....
I havn't had lunch today yet, maybe later a sandwich kroket.


----------



## shellyminnie

Good morning!!!

It's Friday!!!!

I think I'm going to work on my flatties too. I need to get them done before I have to start cramming for finals!


----------



## safetymom

Good morning everyone!!! Not too much longer till we are on the ship.     Still need to do some shopping and my FE gifts.


----------



## ADP

Morning Everyone! 


cocowum said:


> Ooooo Aaron, lookin' good!


Definately Stylish!  



MenashaCorp said:


> *YO, YOU PEOPLE TOO OBSESSED WIT*
> *SHOES!!!!*​


 Where's Reggie Miller when you need him!  



DVCsince02 said:


> Heels are easy to walk in, heck I could run in them better than I could my sneakers.


Wow!  That would kill me.  



Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' everyone! Happy Friday!


Morning Paul and Everyone



Yvet said:


> Good Morning to everybody.
> 
> Just 7 more nights and then we leave.


Woo!  So, it sounds like you guys might be the first ones to leave for Orlando.  Can we say once you guys land the Podcast cruise fun has officially started?


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> and finish up one more project that I have lingering...







safetymom said:


> Good morning everyone!!! Not too much longer till we are on the ship.     Still need to do some shopping and my FE gifts.



Speaking of FE gifts.  Kathy, they should be delivered to your house Monday or Tuesday.  Can you take a pic and e-mail the group?  I'm anxious to see it.

Jamie - Your flip flop friend is my kinda girl.  I  flips.


----------



## LMO429

WOW! I can not believe the cruise is almost 3 weeks away.

Its going to be 72 and sunny in nyc today. I love it when the weather is like this!!!!  

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Morning everyone!

It's French Quarter Fest weekend here so it'll be stuff your face and consume some adult beverages time!

I'm planning on working on FE stuff, my magnets are ready to print, and my "traders" for the Twilight meet- I got all the stuf to make them (except 1 thing) yesterday!


----------



## aGoofyMom

DVCsince02 said:


> Heels are easy to walk in, heck I could run in them better than I could my sneakers.



My arthritis is pushing 30, and I have weak ankles.  BUT I love heels - I am always really happy when I can wear them, but tend to have a back up pair of comfy shoes just in case - DH hates it if I can't walk by the end of an evening!



aspen37 said:


> I think she is talking about overweight bags. SW is very nice about overweight bags. They charge an extra fee if a bag is over 50 lbs.
> Here is the weight and size allowance.
> 
> Weight and Size Allowance: Maximum weight is 50 pounds and maximum size is 62 inches (length + width + height) per checked piece of luggage. Effective March 1, 2005, overweight items from 51 to 70 pounds will be accepted for a charge of $25.00 per item. Items weighing from 71 to 100 pounds and oversized items in excess of 62 inches but not more than 80 inches (i.e., surfboards, bicycles, vaulting poles) will be accepted for a charge of $50.00 per item. Any item weighing more than 100 pounds must be shipped as Air Cargo. However, Customers cannot use SWA Cargo unless classified as a Known Shipper as defined by the TSA or TSA approved Indirect Air Carriers (IAC). For full details about shipping cargo, visit swacargo.com.



I fly with SWA too - and carry a 50lb fish scale so we can wiegh the suitcases before leaving the hotel.  I checked in once, and the kind person there suggested we open up the under weight suitcase and the overweight suitcase and shuffle stuff around.  I don't want to be that person in line again!  


What a beautiful morning!  I sent DD to school in capris today, bare feet & skimmer shoes - she was sooo happy - she hates socks.  I was barely aware of shoes until about 10 years ago.  DD is already started on a shoe fetish.  She has some croc flip flops, the Hannah Montanna skimmer/sneaker shoes and some fabulous silver low heeled open toed shoes for the cruise.  
I have been told to narrow down my footwear options...I may have to leave the pirate boots at home.   I still have high heeled sandals, crocs - cyprus and patricia, mephisto sandals - MUST have these ones, and some cute wedges...sigh.

Ok - I am off to TRY to find a dress again this morning - wish me luck!


----------



## DVCsince02

George, thanks for the tip about buying the magnet paper from ebay.  Just bought 25 sheets.

While I was browsing ebay I found this iPhone cover.  Do I need it?


----------



## cocowum

tiggerbell said:


> May, 2007 - this was my friend, Sandy's, SHOE SUITCASE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look close - it's all the same SHOE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't talk - this is what I had with me at the time:


 After work I'll post a pic of my shoe suitcase. 


Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' everyone! Happy Friday!





winotracy said:


> I've been waiting for you to post this morning!  Good morning Paul and everyone!
> 
> Woke up early today.  Having bad thoughts about things I forgot to do.  Turns out I didn't forget





Emiel said:


> Heey, don't forget about us! Although we're cheating a little bit, because for me it's almost noon right now!
> 
> Good morning to you two too.


Good morning Emiel. 



It's going to be sunny and 70 here today!  I'm ironing my Capri's between posts.  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## winotracy

*Palo and Disney Institute Announcement*​
Well, sort of.

We are working on a different way to have you sign up for these events.  It will make it much easier for me rather than going through all the emails.  I will be sending you an email with directions and/or posting it here as soon as we are set.  

The times for Palo brunch will be 10:30 to 12:30 on Monday and Tuesday.  We need to fill up the slots on Monday and Tuesday first.  You will be able to select which day you prefer and then after we have filled the session, you will be given a time to come to brunch as everyone will not be able to come at the same time.

The DI sessions are all scheduled on Monday.  We are trying to move the start time for one so I can't give you the times yet, but as it is right now (and with the proposed change), these will not conflict with either the martini or wine tastings.


----------



## scarlett873

Well...I was going to work on crafty stuff...but my sister called and isn't feeling well so i'm heading over there to watch her monsters for a few hours. I won't be able to do that over the weekend though...i've got a final on Monday that I need to prepare for!


----------



## scarlett873

This Palo/DI stuff isn't happening today though, right? I won't be near my computer if it comes today!!


----------



## winotracy

scarlett873 said:


> This Palo/DI stuff isn't happening today though, right? I won't be near my computer if it comes today!!



I honestly do not know when it will be ready.  It may be today.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> George, thanks for the tip about buying the magnet paper from ebay.  Just bought 25 sheets.
> 
> While I was browsing ebay I found this iPhone cover.  Do I need it?



Holy shnikies...that's a lot of bling!


----------



## scarlett873

winotracy said:


> I honestly do not know when it will be ready.  It may be today.



Eeek! Ok...i'll keep checking in as best I can throughout the day from my sister's...

Thanks Tracy!


----------



## tickledtink33

Good Morning Everyone


----------



## shellyminnie

winotracy said:


> *Palo and Disney Institute Announcement*​
> Well, sort of.
> 
> We are working on a different way to have you sign up for these events.  It will make it much easier for me rather than going through all the emails.  I will be sending you an email with directions and/or posting it here as soon as we are set.
> 
> The times for Palo brunch will be 10:30 to 12:30 on Monday and Tuesday.  We need to fill up the slots on Monday and Tuesday first.  You will be able to select which day you prefer and then after we have filled the session, you will be given a time to come to brunch as everyone will not be able to come at the same time.
> 
> The DI sessions are all scheduled on Monday.  We are trying to move the start time for one so I can't give you the times yet, but as it is right now (and with the proposed change), these will not conflict with either the martini or wine tastings.



Thanks Tracy!!


----------



## cocowum

winotracy said:


> *Palo and Disney Institute Announcement*​
> Well, sort of.
> 
> We are working on a different way to have you sign up for these events.  It will make it much easier for me rather than going through all the emails.  I will be sending you an email with directions and/or posting it here as soon as we are set.
> 
> The times for Palo brunch will be 10:30 to 12:30 on Monday and Tuesday.  We need to fill up the slots on Monday and Tuesday first.  You will be able to select which day you prefer and then after we have filled the session, you will be given a time to come to brunch as everyone will not be able to come at the same time.
> 
> The DI sessions are all scheduled on Monday.  We are trying to move the start time for one so I can't give you the times yet, but as it is right now (and with the proposed change), these will not conflict with either the martini or wine tastings.




 Thanks Tracy!!!!

So if we want to do it on Wednesday, should we wait to sign up?


----------



## maiziezoe

winotracy said:


> I've been waiting for you to post this morning!  Good morning Paul and everyone!
> 
> Woke up early today.  Having bad thoughts about things I forgot to do.  Turns out I didn't forget



Mornin'!



Yvet said:


> Good Morning to everybody.
> 
> Just 7 more nights and then we leave.



Are you packed yet??



winotracy said:


> *Palo and Disney Institute Announcement*​
> Well, sort of.
> 
> We are working on a different way to have you sign up for these events.  It will make it much easier for me rather than going through all the emails.  I will be sending you an email with directions and/or posting it here as soon as we are set.
> 
> The times for Palo brunch will be 10:30 to 12:30 on Monday and Tuesday.  We need to fill up the slots on Monday and Tuesday first.  You will be able to select which day you prefer and then after we have filled the session, you will be given a time to come to brunch as everyone will not be able to come at the same time.
> 
> The DI sessions are all scheduled on Monday.  We are trying to move the start time for one so I can't give you the times yet, but as it is right now (and with the proposed change), these will not conflict with either the martini or wine tastings.



Thanks Tracy!!


----------



## Dodie

Good morning everyone! 

I had a terrible headache after crazy work yesterday so I didn't even log on last night. I've caught up this morning though! Finally. 

It's a beautiful day here today!  Of course, I won't get to enjoy it much, but it is nice to see the sun.

I've been thinking a LOT about how in the world I'm going to get all of my "stuff" down there and onto the ship - my FE gifts take up quite a bit of space, my Twilight tokens, etc.  I'm thinking I might actually have to ship down a box. Has anyone else thought seriously about doing this? It makes me nervous.



kab407 said:


> I'm a Brooks girl myself.




Me too Kathy. I swear! It's getting eerie.


----------



## DVCsince02

Chat is open!


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I had a terrible headache after crazy work yesterday so I didn't even log on last night. I've caught up this morning though! Finally.
> 
> It's a beautiful day here today!  Of course, I won't get to enjoy it much, but it is nice to see the sun.
> 
> I've been thinking a LOT about how in the world I'm going to get all of my "stuff" down there and onto the ship - my FE gifts take up quite a bit of space, my Twilight tokens, etc.  I'm thinking I might actually have to ship down a box. Has anyone else thought seriously about doing this? It makes me nervous.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too Kathy. I swear! It's getting eerie.



Inset Twilight Zone music....

I am most likely going to ship my FE stuff to the Dolphin.  I've got to.  Shipping will be a whole lot less expensive then extra baggage charges.


----------



## winotracy

cocowum said:


> Thanks Tracy!!!!
> 
> So if we want to do it on Wednesday, should we wait to sign up?



If you want Wednesday, you should wait to sign up last.  We will not fill Wednesday until and unless Monday and Tuesday are full.  In other words, if 30+ people do not want to do Palo brunch, we will not have it on Wednesday.


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> Chat is open!



Work firewall won't let me in


----------



## Yvet

maiziezoe said:


> Are you packed yet??



Nope not yet........

Dodie,
Hopefully the headache is gone soon!!!


----------



## chirurgeon

kab407 said:


> Work firewall won't let me in



Kathy, I couldn't get into chat either.  I hope they are having fun.

Kim


----------



## spaddy

DLBDS said:


> There's a thought. (I don't have them very often.) Can't upload one though. Have to use DD's computer and she's asleep. Maybe tomorrow.





chirurgeon said:


> Kathy, I couldn't get into chat either.  I hope they are having fun.
> 
> Kim



It's pretty crazy.  I am surprised how many people are there.  

I had to leave and pretend like I am working.


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> George, thanks for the tip about buying the magnet paper from ebay.  Just bought 25 sheets.
> 
> While I was browsing ebay I found this iPhone cover.  Do I need it?



YW Jen. That paper is pretty cool. I think you need the cover!


----------



## disneyfan19712006

DVCsince02 said:


> Mine is on it's way!!!!



I checked mine online. My passport showed up but the online tracking kept telling me it was not recieved yet and to check back.


----------



## jeanigor

Afternoon everyone!

23 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!"


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Afternoon everyone!
> 
> 23 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!"







I need some fun on the boat/ship.


----------



## maiziezoe

disneyfan19712006 said:


> I checked mine online. My passport showed up but the online tracking kept telling me it was not recieved yet and to check back.



Mine isn't showing up at all.


----------



## kab407

So, I've had a productive day.  

I booked my reservation for off-site parking at EWR starting May 8th
I've booked a towncar to take us to the Swolphin on May 8th.  
I book DVC for DIS-A Palooza Dec 10-13.

I need to order my new AP and ToW card.

I should be in Orlando this time in three weeks!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> I should be in Orlando this time in three weeks!!!!



Work has been more like a Monday than a Friday for me....but this just made me smile. (and stop saying curse words about work.)

Thanks Kathy.


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> Work has been more like a Monday than a Friday for me....but this just made me smile. (and stop saying curse words about work.)
> 
> Thanks Kathy.



Any time love!


----------



## DVCsince02

It's been a good day here too.  The sun is shining, my passport came in the mail today, and our waitlist for BCV came through for post cruise.  Just put the baby down for a nap and Ethan is playing outside.  Time to tackle the things on my to do list.


----------



## halliesmommy01

It has been a pretty good Friday here too. I am going to my cousin's bridal shower but it is at a bar. So that should be fun! 

I need to finish putting my groups FE gifts together too. 

Have a great Friday

Becky


----------



## spaddy

Ok, I stole this one from a commericial but I think it is funny.


What do you call cheese that is not yours?


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> Ok, I stole this one from a commericial but I think it is funny.
> 
> 
> What do you call cheese that is not yours?



Our cheese? (Archie's)


----------



## halliesmommy01

spaddy said:


> Ok, I stole this one from a commericial but I think it is funny.
> 
> 
> What do you call cheese that is not yours?



Nacho Cheese?


----------



## MrandMissVacation

jeanigor said:


> Afternoon everyone!
> 
> 23 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!"




I love the countdowns!


----------



## spaddy

halliesmommy01 said:


> Nacho Cheese?



That's it.  It is on that commerial for kgb where can text any question and get the answer.

For some reason this joke makes me giggle.


----------



## chickie

Hi everyone!
Happy Friday!

I just had to share - I just saved another $90 on our airfare from SW. They have a weekend promo from here in St. Louis to Orlando. "Save $30 on your flight to Orlando". 

So now I have more than enough in my ticketless travel funds to fly down again in December...how 'bout it, Becky?


----------



## halliesmommy01

chickie said:


> Hi everyone!
> Happy Friday!
> 
> I just had to share - I just saved another $90 on our airfare from SW. They have a weekend promo from here in St. Louis to Orlando. "Save $30 on your flight to Orlando".
> 
> So now I have more than enough in my ticketless travel funds to fly down again in December...how 'bout it, Becky?



I would love to I still need to check with DH. If I add the Non expiring option to my ticket I could do 3 days in the park. Hmmm let me get back to you.


----------



## jeanigor

chickie said:


> Hi everyone!
> Happy Friday!
> 
> I just had to share - I just saved another $90 on our airfare from SW. They have a weekend promo from here in St. Louis to Orlando. "Save $30 on your flight to Orlando".
> 
> So now I have more than enough in my ticketless travel funds to fly down again in December...how 'bout it, Becky?



Holy Guacamole! That is an awesome deal!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

kab407 said:


> So, I've had a productive day.
> 
> I booked my reservation for off-site parking at EWR starting May 8th
> I've booked a towncar to take us to the Swolphin on May 8th.
> I book DVC for DIS-A Palooza Dec 10-13.
> 
> I need to order my new AP and ToW card.
> 
> I should be in Orlando this time in three weeks!!!!



Which DVC resort did you book Kathy? We're staying at AKV for DIS-a-palooza.


----------



## aGoofyMom

chickie said:


> Hi everyone!
> Happy Friday!
> 
> I just had to share - I just saved another $90 on our airfare from SW. They have a weekend promo from here in St. Louis to Orlando. "Save $30 on your flight to Orlando".
> 
> So now I have more than enough in my ticketless travel funds to fly down again in December...how 'bout it, Becky?



Awesome!!!


----------



## exwdwcm

Horrible weather here in Dallas today-it's been raining the last 5-6 hours.   ugh!  

Great shoes Alicia and Jen! love em!

and great flip flops and crocs Shelly and Jaime. 

i actually stopped by Nordstrom Rack at lunch and almost tried on some crocs, but didn't see mickey ones.   If i was going to get some, i might as well get Mickey, right? 

Mom had her follow up today- her vision is still really bad, but improving.   she said it is like she is squinting all the time- she can't see peripherally and can barely see straight ahead.   should come back in 6-7 months, hopefully good enough by cruise time to enjoy the cruise.   She gets the stitches out next Friday.     still tired and on lots of meds.   She asked if she would be good by cruise and he said yes.  i also asked if any of meds interfered with alcohol.....she does love her miller lite! 

gosh- trying to decide what Palo day to go for.....

we want to spend most of the day at castaway cay to really enjoy it, so i don't want to do it then.   we also hoped to tour atlantis and still fit in the 2:15 martini tasting, so hate to squeeze it in then too.....what to do, what to do. 

if we toured atlantis on our own- about how long would that take, do you think?


----------



## chickie

jeanigor said:


> Holy Guacamole! That is an awesome deal!!



Ooh, I do love quacamole!



exwdwcm said:


> Mom had her follow up today- her vision is still really bad, but improving.   she said it is like she is squinting all the time- she can't see peripherally and can barely see straight ahead.   should come back in 6-7 months, hopefully good enough by cruise time to enjoy the cruise.   She gets the stitches out next Friday.     still tired and on lots of meds.   She asked if she would be good by cruise and he said yes.  i also asked if any of meds interfered with alcohol.....she does love her miller lite!
> 
> gosh- trying to decide what Palo day to go for.....
> 
> we want to spend most of the day at castaway cay to really enjoy it, so i don't want to do it then.   we also hoped to tour atlantis and still fit in the 2:15 martini tasting, so hate to squeeze it in then too.....what to do, what to do.
> 
> if we toured atlantis on our own- about how long would that take, do you think?



Michelle, my thoughts are with your mom so she can see well enough to enjoy the cruise. Glad she's doing okay, though.

We want to do Atlantis on our own, too, but I'm not sure how much time we would need. I want to do the martini tasting, too, so I'm hoping we can do both.


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> George, thanks for the tip about buying the magnet paper from ebay.  Just bought 25 sheets.
> 
> While I was browsing ebay I found this iPhone cover.  Do I need it?



I don't think need is relevant!  You should get it anyway!


----------



## jeanigor

Was sorta hoping the 'list' would be announced/e-mailed today. Guess I will have to bug DP about using his iPhone when we are out and about this weekend.

See y'all on the flip side. 


TGIF. I'm pouring a heavy cosmo with a tequila chaser when I get home.


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> Which DVC resort did you book Kathy? We're staying at AKV for DIS-a-palooza.



I booked SSR, my home resort.  I'm going to see if I can switch over to AKV in May (@ 7 months).


----------



## spaddy

kab407 said:


> I booked SSR, my home resort.  I'm going to see if I can switch over to AKV in May (@ 7 months).



Me too.  I can't decide if I am going to try to switch.  I have not stayed at SSR in a long time and I am missing it a little bit.


----------



## aspen37

Hi everyone!
I was busy earlier today at work. It has been snowing all day. It is snowing REALLY HARD NOW! Weather.com says snow all weekend. We have a state wide winter storm waring out. The forecast says it should be in the high 50's next week. I hope they are right. I'm sick of this cold wintery weather. I can't wait to get to Florida! 

Great shoes girls. I was going to bring a pair of really high heels, but I've been have a problem with my big toe on my right foot. I couldn't walk in them.  My toe starting hurting late last week. My toe is fine in lose shoes, but it hurts in my boots. I think I will have to wear sneakers for 1/2 the day in the parks and then switch to my flip flops. I think it is a bone spur. I have never had anything wrong with my feet at all. I need to see the doctor when I get back. I have been told that they cut open your toe and remove the portion of the bone that is causing the problem.  I can't have that done now. 
How was chat today? I forgot about it.


----------



## georgemoe

Hi everyone. 

I'm in from the soil of the garden... Kath and Jen. Congrats on getting your bookings and wait list.

Time to get the coals on the fire. Mama wants her fish grilled. 

Hope everyone has a great night and weekend.


----------



## OKW Lover

Just in case we run out of beverages


----------



## disneyfan19712006

exwdwcm said:


> Horrible weather here in Dallas today-it's been raining the last 5-6 hours.   ugh!
> 
> Great shoes Alicia and Jen! love em!
> 
> and great flip flops and crocs Shelly and Jaime.
> 
> i actually stopped by Nordstrom Rack at lunch and almost tried on some crocs, but didn't see mickey ones.   If i was going to get some, i might as well get Mickey, right?
> 
> Mom had her follow up today- her vision is still really bad, but improving.   she said it is like she is squinting all the time- she can't see peripherally and can barely see straight ahead.   should come back in 6-7 months, hopefully good enough by cruise time to enjoy the cruise.   She gets the stitches out next Friday.     still tired and on lots of meds.   She asked if she would be good by cruise and he said yes.  i also asked if any of meds interfered with alcohol.....she does love her miller lite!
> 
> gosh- trying to decide what Palo day to go for.....
> 
> we want to spend most of the day at castaway cay to really enjoy it, so i don't want to do it then.   we also hoped to tour atlantis and still fit in the 2:15 martini tasting, so hate to squeeze it in then too.....what to do, what to do.
> 
> if we toured atlantis on our own- about how long would that take, do you think?



Hey there neighbor! We are from Rowlett. The weather was awful. I wish we were on Castaway Cay. I'm hoping for a better day tomorrow. I am hosting a baby shower for my daughter.


----------



## exwdwcm

disneyfan19712006 said:


> Hey there neighbor! We are from Rowlett. The weather was awful. I wish we were on Castaway Cay. I'm hoping for a better day tomorrow. I am hosting a baby shower for my daughter.


 Hey, some of our best friends are in Rowlett, in Waterview!  I am over there often for bunco!   I am actually in Plano myself! 

it is not supposed to rain as bad tomorrow- so good luck at the shower.  no showers on your shower! 

Enjoy your after work cocktail Todd, sounds like you needed it today.  

just counting down the next 30 minute or so to head home!


----------



## georgemoe

Enjoying the nice weather albeit windy while it lasts. Cool and rain tomorrow. DW told me she needs disco ladies on ship.


----------



## Dodie

Happy Friday evening everyone!

I'm just checking in before I start making dinner. I probably won't be online again later.


----------



## aGoofyMom

georgemoe said:


> Enjoying the nice weather albeit windy while it lasts. Cool and rain tomorrow. *DW told me she needs disco ladies on ship*.



I have been known to listen to disco...


----------



## Dodie

georgemoe said:


> DW told me she needs disco ladies on ship.



Don't tell Mindy, but I have the Bee Gees #1s in my car's CD player right now and ABBA Gold is the next one up.


----------



## aGoofyMom

Dodie said:


> Don't tell Mindy, but I have the Bee Gees #1s in my car's CD player right now and ABBA Gold is the next one up.



I have both of those on my MP3 player


----------



## chirurgeon

ASK TRACY

Do you have an idea when you will be setting up the sign up for Palo and DI?  Just want to make sure I have an idea when I need to hang out around the computer.

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## winotracy

chirurgeon said:


> ASK TRACY
> 
> Do you have an idea when you will be setting up the sign up for Palo and DI?  Just want to make sure I have an idea when I need to hang out around the computer.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kim



No, sorry I don't.  I'm not in control of the form.


----------



## chirurgeon

winotracy said:


> No, sorry I don't.  I'm not in control of the form.



Just wondered.  Thanks.

Kim


----------



## dzneygirl

Our docs arrived today!!!!  I can't believe this is finally happening!


----------



## dpuck1998

I'm thinking about canceling my cruise...I just don't think
it is going to be much fun.  All the people going seem like 
fuddy duddys and I heard that cruises are for the newlywed
and nearly dead.  






Sorry, I was so giddy that its 3 weeks till we leave I was just
bringing myself down so I could sleep tonight.


----------



## Tonya2426

dzneygirl said:


> Our docs arrived today!!!!  I can't believe this is finally happening!


 

Woohooo!!!!


----------



## kab407

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm thinking about canceling my cruise...I just don't think
> it is going to be much fun.  All the people going seem like
> fuddy duddys and I heard that cruises are for the newlywed
> and nearly dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was so giddy that its 3 weeks till we leave I was just
> bringing myself down so I could sleep tonight.



My heart skipped a beat.  Then I saw it was Don......


----------



## katscradle

Hi! everyone, just thought I would check in and say hi. 
I had a very busy day today meeting first thing this morning.
Then off to the garage about my car....

BAD NEWS: I need a new car, too much to fix this one considering it's age.

GOOD NEWS: I will be getting a new car soon.. 

Then John and I spent the afternoon car shopping.
Well I like the Ford Escape..
However I will be patient and we can keep looking for a bit.
I want to make sure I get the right car for me.
I also don't want to see DH crying...
Disney, Cruise, Disney, New car, Disney.
The poor guy is wondering when his lottery ticket is going to turn up..

Well I am at my GF's house, sewing my blouse for my pirate's costume.
So back to work.
Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## robind

Okay, I'm starting my packing list, what night is "dress up" night?   I have to pack for two weeks in London and then head straight to Orlando, so I'm trying to be as conservative as possible.  Don't want to lug too much crap around the world.


----------



## winotracy

robind said:


> Okay, I'm starting my packing list, what night is "dress up" night?   I have to pack for two weeks in London and then head straight to Orlando, so I'm trying to be as conservative as possible.  Don't want to lug too much crap around the world.



Should be Monday night.


----------



## OKW Lover

A little "gaudy"; no?


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> DW told me she needs disco ladies on ship.



No Disco Dudes?


----------



## OKW Lover

> Here's the information posted on AllEars:
> \The "Sounds Like Summer" Concert Series returns to the America Gardens Theatre in Epcot's World Showcase again this year, June 15 through August 9. Shows are at 5:15, 6:30 and 7:45 p.m. daily. The tentative 2009 line-up is:
> 
> -- June 15  21: Stayin' Alive  A Tribute to the Bee Gees
> -- June 22 - 28: Satisfaction: Rolling Stones Tribute Band
> -- June 29  July 8: Slippery When Wet  A Tribute to Bon Jovi
> -- July 9  19: Bjorn Again  A Tribute to ABBA
> -- July 20  26: The Sounds of The Supremes  A Tribute to The Supremes
> -- July 27  August 8: 2U  The World's 2nd Best U2 Show
> -- August 3  9: Petty Theft  A Tribute to Tom Petty



Something to plan for.


----------



## jeanigor

OKW Lover said:


> Something to plan for.



Can we say bounce back trip?


----------



## LMO429

OKW Lover said:


> A little "gaudy"; no?




Parrot Cay does not appeal to me, I am hoping this will be our Palo Night but even if it is not I am open to trying everything but I would not be overly disappointed if we miss it.


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm thinking about canceling my cruise...I just don't think
> it is going to be much fun.  All the people going seem like
> fuddy duddys and I heard that cruises are for the newlywed
> and nearly dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was so giddy that its 3 weeks till we leave I was just
> bringing myself down so I could sleep tonight.



Good one Don. 



jeanigor said:


> No Disco Dudes?



God bless you Todd. I thought I might have to actually dance for a minute.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Mornin' people. The muddy buddy is fast approaching so I'm heading to the gym to do this.


----------



## spaddy

OKW Lover said:


> A little "gaudy"; no?





LMO429 said:


> Parrot Cay does not appeal to me, I am hoping this will be our Palo Night but even if it is not I am open to trying everything but I would not be overly disappointed if we miss it.



We missed Tritons on our last cruise so that is the one we don't want to miss this time.  Parrot Cay was pretty good last time.  I am not over excited about the new menu at AP.  Hopefully we will get the same rotation as our last cruise and we will miss AP on our Palo night.


----------



## georgemoe

Morning everyone.


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> Morning everyone.



Good Morning George.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Morning everyone. 

Going to be working on fish extender gifts today. And hopefully going to be doing some packing. Can't believe how close this cruise is. 

Fiona


----------



## scarlett873

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' people. The muddy buddy is fast approaching so I'm heading to the gym to do this.


Hmmm...is that codeword for shopping with Alicia?


----------



## spaddy

scarlett873 said:


> Hmmm...is that codeword for shopping with Alicia?



I was wondeing the same thing.


----------



## chirurgeon

spaddy said:


> We missed Tritons on our last cruise so that is the one we don't want to miss this time.  Parrot Cay was pretty good last time.  I am not over excited about the new menu at AP.  Hopefully we will get the same rotation as our last cruise and we will miss AP on our Palo night.



Our Palo night is the night we are in Nassau.  It is one of the repeat nights.  Since we've never been on DCL before I didn't want to miss any of the dining rooms.

Kim


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

OMG -- Muddy Buddies are up to $2400...Yippee!!!


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' people. The muddy buddy is fast approaching so I'm heading to the gym to do this.


Good luck Paul!


OKW Lover said:


> A little "gaudy"; no?


I love the colors of this place.  Can't wait to try it. 


georgemoe said:


> Morning everyone.





spaddy said:


> Good Morning George.





cdnmickeylover said:


> Morning everyone.
> Going to be working on fish extender gifts today. And hopefully going to be doing some packing. Can't believe how close this cruise is.
> Fiona


Morning Everyone!  


calypso*a*go-go said:


> OMG -- Muddy Buddies are up to $2400...Yippee!!!


Amazing!


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> Hmmm...is that codeword for shopping with Alicia?



Alicia gets home from work at 1:00pm then it's off to the outlets for cruise shopping.


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> Alicia gets home from work at 1:00pm then it's off to the outlets for cruise shopping.


Have fun guys!  I've been piecing together stuff for the cruise this weekend incuding some shopping.


----------



## katscradle

Good afternoon guy's.
Went to the gym this morning for a short 1 hour workout.
That was good, burned 650 calories.
Now it's time to start packing.
We are off to the cottage this afternoon. 
Will be back tomorrow.


----------



## chirurgeon

I borrowed this from the food porn thread






3 weeks from today.

Kim


----------



## DLBDS

Howdy, everyone!

It's been a relatively productive couple of days... Picked up my FE from gradysmommmy (eBay), bought one of those EZ-Combs (As-see-on-TV) at BB&B and the newest issue of PassPorter's DCL came yesterday!! Paid some cruise bills too. Still on the to-do list... Have dress pants hemmed, make magnets, put FE gifts together, clean chicken house and aquarium, take DD shopping for trip clothes (UGH! ), buy a garment bag or 2 and my mind is racing so fast, I can't hardly hold a thought in my head. Time is running out people!! We leave on the 4th!!!!  .....


----------



## DLBDS

BTW....

DH took me out to dinner last night and bought me the EZ-Comb! 

Ok, so the EZ-Comb only cost $8 and change and I told him to do it but at least I gave him a 20% off coupon to use.  It was the thought that counted. Ok, so I had to put the thought in his head. Who cares?! He still bought it for me!


----------



## kab407

AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


I hate shopping for cloths!!!!!!

Shoes I love.  Cloths I hate!!!

I need a personal shopper to pick stuff out and tells me what looks good on me.

Does anyone want to go shopping for me??????


----------



## tickledtink33

Good afternoon everyone

I am posting this from my brand spanking new Iphone

WOOHOO!


----------



## ADP

tickledtink33 said:


> Good afternoon everyone
> 
> I am posting this from my brand spanking new Iphone
> 
> WOOHOO!


Awesome Kim!  Can I be the first one to respond to your first IPhone post?!  



chirurgeon said:


> I borrowed this from the food porn thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 weeks from today.
> 
> Kim


Wow!  Let me ask...Can you eat this with a teaspoon or a tablespoon?


----------



## firsttimemom

aspen37 said:


> I have been told that they cut open your toe and remove the portion of the bone that is causing the problem.  I can't have that done now.



I had that done last summer and have a nice 1.5" scar on the top of my foot. Honestly, I'm glad I did it bcs I couldn't walk much less run and heels- forget about it! The recovery wasn't too bad other than not being able to drive for a bit (it was my right foot). I don't often wear heels but when I do I have no more discomfort. I will occasionally feel a twinge on the treadmill- expecially using an incline. But it's nothing like what it used to be like.

Sounds freaker than it is. The other option was fusing the bone at the joint and never being able to wear heels (bcs your toe won't bend).


----------



## firsttimemom

tickledtink33 said:


> Good afternoon everyone
> 
> I am posting this from my brand spanking new Iphone
> 
> WOOHOO!




WOOHOO! Just don't get it wet


----------



## georgemoe

DLBDS said:


> Howdy, everyone!
> 
> It's been a relatively productive couple of days... Picked up my FE from gradysmommmy (eBay), bought one of those EZ-Combs (As-see-on-TV) at BB&B and the newest issue of PassPorter's DCL came yesterday!! Paid some cruise bills too. Still on the to-do list... Have dress pants hemmed, make magnets, put FE gifts together, clean chicken house and aquarium, take DD shopping for trip clothes (UGH! ), buy a garment bag or 2 and my mind is racing so fast, I can't hardly hold a thought in my head. Time is running out people!! We leave on the 4th!!!!  .....



Hi Dara. You are busy busy aren't you. Good news on the new Passporter. I got the email from them last week. Hopefully I get mine today.



tickledtink33 said:


> Good afternoon everyone
> 
> I am posting this from my brand spanking new Iphone
> 
> WOOHOO!



Very cool Kim!


----------



## DVCsince02

Can't wait!

3 weeks from now we will be trecking from DTD to the Boardwalk for ice cream.

Kim - Congrats on the new phone!

Took the kids to the post office this morning and ordered their passports.  Whew!  And picked up some new ink for the printer to make flatties, packing lists, and magnets.  YAY!!!!

Going on a "date" with hubby tonight.  A little dinner at Famous Dave's then shopping, and afterwards a little drinking.


----------



## DLBDS

DVCsince02 said:


> Can't wait!
> 
> 3 weeks from now we will be trecking from DTD to the Boardwalk for ice cream.
> 
> Kim - Congrats on the new phone!
> 
> Took the kids to the post office this morning and ordered their passports.  Whew!  And picked up some new ink for the printer to make flatties, packing lists, and magnets.  YAY!!!!
> 
> Going on a "date" with hubby tonight.  A little dinner at Famous Dave's then shopping, and afterwards a little drinking.



What's all this talk about folks making flatties? What for?


----------



## OKW Lover

tickledtink33 said:


> Good afternoon everyone
> 
> I am posting this from my brand spanking new Iphone
> 
> WOOHOO!



Congratulations!  Welcome to the club.


----------



## chirurgeon

ADP said:


> Awesome Kim!  Can I be the first one to respond to your first IPhone post?!



Cool, even though I work for Verizon, I'm thinking of switching when my contract is up.



> Wow!  Let me ask...Can you eat this with a teaspoon or a tablespoon?



We can all share with a serving spoon and separate bowls.  Care to join us at 3pm on the 9th?

Kim


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> Can't wait!
> 
> 3 weeks from now we will be trecking from DTD to the Boardwalk for ice cream.
> 
> Kim - Congrats on the new phone!
> 
> Took the kids to the post office this morning and ordered their passports.  Whew!  And picked up some new ink for the printer to make flatties, packing lists, and magnets.  YAY!!!!
> 
> Going on a "date" with hubby tonight.  A little dinner at Famous Dave's then shopping, and afterwards a little drinking.



That's great about the passports Jen - sounds like you made a lot of progress today.  Have fun at Famous Dave's, thats my dh's favorite place for ribs.

We went shopping last night for some dress up cruise wear for dh - he got some nice stuff.  I have been shopping for many months now, so I didn't need anything ...

Three weeks from today we would have been at the MK, done the KTTK tour and probably now at the Dolphin getting ready for Kona Cafe and the pre-cruise meet!!!  It is unbeliveable how fast the time has been going.


----------



## DLBDS

Another task can be checked off the list. I just ordered 2 of these garment bags in Emerald Green from LuggageOnline. Price matched with LuggagePros and got them for $109 a piece. I think that's a pretty good deal. I didn't do a tremendous amount of research on garment bags before I ordered.

http://www.luggageonline.com/product.cfm?product_ID=10563#productratings


----------



## Madi100

Happy Satuday everyone!  Busy couple days.  Shopping trips and evenings out with friends has made for little computer time.  Em had a soccer game today.  She's quite happy.  She scored 3 goals.  

It's amazing - this cruise that I thought would never happen is fast approaching, and I'm not ready!!!


----------



## kimisabella

DLBDS said:


> What's all this talk about folks making flatties? What for?



Dara - did you see the pics from last Decembers MouseFest?  Brandie had made "flatties" of some Dis'ers that weren't able to make it, she then took the flatties with her and took pictures of the flatties partaking in all of the activities as if they were there.  So now, some of us had volunteered to make some flatties of people who aren't able to come on the cruise.


----------



## Madi100

And, I mentioned in chat the other night that Madi might possibly be visiting Japan.  It is now a definite thing.  She will be going to Japan at the end of July for a week.  It terrifies me to let my 11 year old go on a school trip this far away.  But, to my joy and her sorrow, James is also going to go.  They won't see a whole lot of each other, especially because James will be treated as a businessman while he is there instead of just a chaperone.  They are both very excited to go.  Guess she'll get to use that passport twice


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' people. The muddy buddy is fast approaching so I'm heading to the gym to do this.



Go Team Beast!



DVCsince02 said:


> Can't wait!
> 
> 3 weeks from now we will be trecking from DTD to the Boardwalk for ice cream.
> 
> Kim - Congrats on the new phone!
> 
> Took the kids to the post office this morning and ordered their passports.  Whew!  And picked up some new ink for the printer to make flatties, packing lists, and magnets.  YAY!!!!
> 
> Going on a "date" with hubby tonight.  A little dinner at Famous Dave's then shopping, and afterwards a little drinking.



Yum, love me some Famous Daves!!  Get extra cornbread for me!


----------



## DLBDS

kimisabella said:


> Dara - did you see the pics from last Decembers MouseFest?  Brandie had made "flatties" of some Dis'ers that weren't able to make it, she then took the flatties with her and took pictures of the flatties partaking in all of the activities as if they were there.  So now, some of us had volunteered to make some flatties of people who aren't able to come on the cruise.



Oh! I thought they were making flatties of themselves and couldn't understand what for. So, how many flat folks will be cruising with us?


----------



## spaddy

chirurgeon said:


> I borrowed this from the food porn thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 weeks from today.
> 
> Kim



Kim, I might drop in for this.  I wasn't sure if there was an offical list.  



DLBDS said:


> BTW....
> 
> DH took me out to dinner last night and bought me the EZ-Comb!
> 
> Ok, so the EZ-Comb only cost $8 and change and I told him to do it but at least I gave him a 20% off coupon to use.  It was the thought that counted. Ok, so I had to put the thought in his head. Who cares?! He still bought it for me!



My DS bought me one for my birthday.  I like it.



kab407 said:


> AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I hate shopping for cloths!!!!!!
> 
> Shoes I love.  Cloths I hate!!!
> 
> I need a personal shopper to pick stuff out and tells me what looks good on me.
> 
> Does anyone want to go shopping for me??????



I hate it too.  I think everything looks bad on me.



DVCsince02 said:


> Going on a "date" with hubby tonight.  A little dinner at Famous Dave's then shopping, and afterwards a little drinking.



OMG, I love Famous Dave's.  They closed the one around here and I am missing it.



Madi100 said:


> And, I mentioned in chat the other night that Madi might possibly be visiting Japan.  It is now a definite thing.  She will be going to Japan at the end of July for a week.  It terrifies me to let my 11 year old go on a school trip this far away.  But, to my joy and her sorrow, James is also going to go.  They won't see a whole lot of each other, especially because James will be treated as a businessman while he is there instead of just a chaperone.  They are both very excited to go.  Guess she'll get to use that passport twice



That is so exciting.  Japan is on my "to do" list.


----------



## Madi100

James thinks I'm jealous.  I have no desire whatsoever to go to Japan.  None.  The only thing I might perhaps be jealous of is the idea of them going to Tokyo Disneyland.  That is only if their host family takes them, though.


----------



## chirurgeon

spaddy said:


> Kim, I might drop in for this.  I wasn't sure if there was an offical list.



Just drop in. We don't have a list. Who ever wants to show up.  We will have at least 1 Kitchen Sink to divide.  They provide individual bowls and spoons so we don't have to share germs.

Kim


----------



## spaddy

chirurgeon said:


> Just drop in. We don't have a list. Who ever wants to show up.  We will have at least 1 Kitchen Sink to divide.  They provide individual bowls and spoons so we don't have to share germs.
> 
> Kim



I will plan on stopping in.  I have always wanted to try the Kitchen Sink, but I am usually too full at WDW.  We are staying at the BC so I will have to pull DS out of the pool to get him into Beaches and Cream.  Easier said than done.


----------



## kimisabella

DLBDS said:


> Oh! I thought they were making flatties of themselves and couldn't understand what for. So, how many flat folks will be cruising with us?



I'm not sure if I can say exactly how many since I wasn't in charge of the flattie assignments, but, it's more than than there were at MouseFest


----------



## Dodie

3 weeks from right now DH and I will be enjoying the early show of the Hoop Dee Doo Review before heading over to the Polynesian.


----------



## DLBDS

Dodie said:


> 3 weeks from right now DH and I will be enjoying the early show of the Hoop Dee Doo Review before heading over to the Polynesian.



Exactly 2 weeks from right now, I'll be packing for the trip. We leave the next day!

And I'm not ready yet!!!


----------



## aspen37

DLBDS said:


> Howdy, everyone!
> 
> It's been a relatively productive couple of days... Picked up my FE from gradysmommmy (eBay), bought one of those EZ-Combs (As-see-on-TV) at BB&B and the newest issue of PassPorter's DCL came yesterday!! Paid some cruise bills too. Still on the to-do list... Have dress pants hemmed, make magnets, put FE gifts together, clean chicken house and aquarium, take DD shopping for trip clothes (UGH! ), buy a garment bag or 2 and my mind is racing so fast, I can't hardly hold a thought in my head. Time is running out people!! We leave on the 4th!!!!  .....



I ordered mine on Thursday from her. She is so nice. I can't wait to see how mine comes out. I ordered a two pocket FE. This is the first trip to WDW that I did not buy a PassPorter. I'm going to just use the one from my September trip. I mainly use it for the pockets. 
It's sounds like you're running in circles Dara.  I don't have much left to do. I really only need to finish packing the last minutes cloths that will need to be washed just before I leave.


----------



## DLBDS

aspen37 said:


> I ordered mine on Thursday from her. She is so nice. I can't wait to see how mine comes out. I ordered a two pocket FE. This is the first trip to WDW that I did not buy a PassPorter. I'm going to just use the one from my September trip. I mainly use it for the pockets.
> It's sounds like you're running in circles Dara.  I don't have much left to do. I really only need to finish packing the last minutes cloths that will need to be washed just before I leave.



 OMG! It's totally amazing. You're gonna love it. I got the Classic Mickey one she offered w/ 4 pockets instead of 3. Her church is just 10 minutes from my house. I picked it up there and yes, she's a very sweet lady and loves talking about DCL. BTW, I think she'll be getting off the boat as we're boarding. She's on the May 7th Wonder cruise! Which design did you pick? I have almost 30 of her designs in my PhotoBucket account!


----------



## MenashaCorp

Launchpad11B said:


> Which DVC resort did you book Kathy? We're staying at AKV for DIS-a-palooza.


 


kab407 said:


> I booked SSR, my home resort. I'm going to see if I can switch over to AKV in May (@ 7 months).


 
We are at BWV (Home Sweet Home) for Dis-A-Palooza!!  Of course, we'd LIKE to try VWL at Christmastime, but good luck, right??

Booking window is either WHILE ON THE CRUISE or immediately after... One would think they'd give us an Extra Magic Booking Hour for being ON PROPERTY!!!!


----------



## wishspirit

kab407 said:


> AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I hate shopping for cloths!!!!!!
> 
> Shoes I love.  Cloths I hate!!!
> 
> I need a personal shopper to pick stuff out and tells me what looks good on me.
> 
> Does anyone want to go shopping for me??????



I would, but I would apparently make you look about the age of 12! 



DLBDS said:


> What's all this talk about folks making flatties? What for?



Us poor unfortunate people who can't get on the cruise, because say there was an Atlantic ocean in the way, might have mini figures of them made (but we aren't allowed to know if/who is escorting us around...)



kimisabella said:


> Dara - did you see the pics from last Decembers MouseFest?  Brandie had made "flatties" of some Dis'ers that weren't able to make it, she then took the flatties with her and took pictures of the flatties partaking in all of the activities as if they were there.  So now, some of us had volunteered to make some flatties of people who aren't able to come on the cruise.



They then keep it all secret and taunt us with it!



kimisabella said:


> I'm not sure if I can say exactly how many since I wasn't in charge of the flattie assignments, but, it's more than than there were at MouseFest



Hmmmm, more investigation needed!


----------



## WebmasterMike

I must have listened to Spectromagic at least 120 times today while working on FE gifts.  But I will still be waiting to watch Spectromagic when we get the MK in a little over two weeks!!





Working on FE gifts.


----------



## georgemoe

k5jmh said:


> I must have listened to Spectromagic at least 120 times today while working on FE gifts.  But I will still be waiting to watch Spectromagic when we get the MK in a little over two weeks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on FE gifts.



Giving out laptops as FE gifts? You're awesome Mike!


----------



## WebmasterMike

georgemoe said:


> Giving out laptops as FE gifts? You're awesome Mike!



Funny, very funny!!!


----------



## MinnieGarden

georgemoe said:


> Giving out laptops as FE gifts? You're awesome Mike!



What stateroom are you in?  I'll slip one in.  Mike will never notice.... trust me!


----------



## aspen37

DLBDS said:


> OMG! It's totally amazing. You're gonna love it. I got the Classic Mickey one she offered w/ 4 pockets instead of 3. Her church is just 10 minutes from my house. I picked it up there and yes, she's a very sweet lady and loves talking about DCL. BTW, I think she'll be getting off the boat as we're boarding. She's on the May 7th Wonder cruise! Which design did you pick? I have almost 30 of her designs in my PhotoBucket account!



I picked the design your own. I chose the pirate Minnie and Mickey. The body of the FE in green and the bandanna's in purple. I asked her to pick the trim colors herself. I want it to be a surprise. Over the mickey on the top I asked if she could write The DIS Podcast Cruise, and in the head write the Tinsman Family. Because we did the two pockets she is going to put the Mickey Heads on the dowel. I'm very excited about the FE. It's too bad she isn't on our cruise. It would have been great to have her with us.  
So has your husband warmed up to the idea of the cruise? I think he is going to have a great time once he is on the ship.


----------



## spaddy

I saw the video today for Chefs de France and the Remy interaction.  It looks so cute, so cute in fact I book Chefs de France for the 15th.  I am so excited for this vacation.


----------



## lttlmc3

spaddy said:


> I saw the video today for Chefs de France and the Remy interaction.  It looks so cute, so cute in fact I book Chefs de France for the 15th.  I am so excited for this vacation.



Where did you find these vids??


----------



## spaddy

lttlmc3 said:


> Where did you find these vids??



It was on allears, but it was a link to a YouTube video.  It was on the main page of allears.


----------



## cocowum

kab407 said:


> AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I hate shopping for cloths!!!!!!
> 
> Shoes I love.  Cloths I hate!!!
> 
> I need a personal shopper to pick stuff out and tells me what looks good on me.
> 
> *Does anyone want to go shopping for me*??????



Me!!!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Mornin' everyone. It sure was quiet here yesterday. Alicia picked up some nice stuff for the cruise yesterday at Ann Taylor. She also went to DIOR, but I faked a heart attack so she would leave!!   3 weeks from today we will all be getting ready and departing for the port!! Who's not ready yet?! C'mon people, time to start packing!!!


----------



## OKW Lover

k5jmh said:


> I must have listened to Spectromagic at least 120 times today while working on FE gifts.  But I will still be waiting to watch Spectromagic when we get the MK in a little over two weeks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on FE gifts.



What - no radio?


----------



## OKW Lover

Crav'in carv'in


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' everyone. It sure was quiet here yesterday. Alicia picked up some nice stuff for the cruise yesterday at Ann Taylor. She also went to DIOR, but I faked a heart attack so she would leave!!   3 weeks from today we will all be getting ready and departing for the port!! Who's not ready yet?! C'mon people, time to start packing!!!



I CAN"T WAIT!!!!!!!


----------



## firsttimemom

Won't be long!

http://www.clickorlando.com/blank/2349894/detail.html


edited to add that this will probably only be good until 5PM or so


----------



## safetymom

Off to buy a new bathing suit today.  I can't wait for this cruise.


----------



## kab407

firsttimemom said:


> Won't be long!
> 
> http://www.clickorlando.com/blank/2349894/detail.html
> 
> 
> edited to add that this will probably only be good until 5PM or so



They have no idea what is about to take place in 3 weeks.


----------



## spaddy

firsttimemom said:


> Won't be long!
> 
> http://www.clickorlando.com/blank/2349894/detail.html
> 
> 
> edited to add that this will probably only be good until 5PM or so



Looks a little windy today in Port Canerval.  I can't wait until that is our ship.


----------



## aGoofyMom

I'm not caught up and won't be until tomorrow but I thought I would stop by and say Hi!!

It has been dance workshops all weekend....it doesn't sound like much, but yesterday was 6 hours of drills and mind blowing stuff.  Today will be more intensive, but only 4 hours.  Ok...must shower & get in gear!

This will hurt more tomorrow than it does now...


----------



## dpuck1998

Good Morning all!  After a perfect day out yesterday its raining today.  Hopefully it clears and warms so the kids can play outside all day again.


----------



## winotracy

dpuck1998 said:


> Good Morning all!  After a perfect day out yesterday its raining today.  Hopefully it clears and warms so the kids can play outside all day again.



We mostly got missed with the rain yesterday afternoon (just a bit overnight) and it looks like we'll get missed most of today.  Got some shopping to do so I'm heading out!


----------



## dpuck1998

winotracy said:


> We mostly got missed with the rain yesterday afternoon (just a bit overnight) and it looks like we'll get missed most of today.  Got some shopping to do so I'm heading out!



Waiting for wife 1 to get home and see how much damage she did on her girls shopping weekend    She always buys me something though...and not just underwear Alicia!


----------



## tiggerbell

Hi!  I am going to lunch today with my sister (Rhonda) and our friends Cheryl and Sandy, who we vacationed with last September.  I just finished bakinga batch of cookies - it actually replaces a batch of cookies Sandy made for Cheryl for Christmas and I never got them to her... see, the weather here was really bad and the cookies were really good... 

We leave for Disneyland in 1 week - and no, you-know-who still does not know about you-know-what so let's keep that quiet for just 7 more days!!! (I'm mostly talking to myself here, I am BUSTING to tell her!) 

I did laundry yesterday, and as it came out of the dryer it went in either the closet, the DL pile, or the WDW/DCL pile.  I also showed Meg what I had for the pirate night and she dressed it up a little more.  She also handed me a little baggie of pirate tattoos... I'm thinking of putting them ALL on!


----------



## WebmasterMike

spaddy said:


> Looks a little windy today in Port Canerval.  I can't wait until that is our ship.



Looks like it will update the pic for us when it changes.


----------



## WebmasterMike

OKW Lover said:


> What - no radio?



No, but I pulled my Mixer out of the shack So I could Mix some Audio on the fly.  It is nice to have some analog pots sometimes!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

OK, so I went out and bought new *shoes*.... in *DIS ORANGE*, no less..








Did the shoe lovers get to me or is this a coincidence??


----------



## wishspirit

I'm packing too!

Well not for a podcast cruise, but to head on back to University! I have SO much stuff! I really need to sort out essentials! 

I only took one suitcase to the States for 3 weeks, but at least two plus loads of other bags back to Uni!

Then it will be time to unpack.....


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> OK, so I went out and bought new *shoes*.... in *DIS ORANGE*, no less..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the shoe lovers get to me or is this a coincidence??



Of course you're are wearing them with lime green socks ?


----------



## MenashaCorp

MenashaCorp said:


> OK, so I went out and bought new *shoes*.... in *DIS ORANGE*, no less..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the shoe lovers get to me or is this a coincidence??
> 
> 
> 
> kab407 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you're are wearing them with lime green socks ?
Click to expand...

 
Aw, Nuts... Now I have to go *shopping* again...


----------



## dpuck1998

MenashaCorp said:


> Aw, Nuts... Now I have to go *shopping* again...



Don't you mean you have to go "buying" again?


----------



## MenashaCorp

dpuck1998 said:


> Don't you mean you have to go "buying" again?


 

Dead Center, dude.  Men "Buy," women "Shop"...


----------



## scarlett873

I need to hit JC Penny's today...they've got the t-shirts that I like on sale for $6 this week! I also have some studying to do for my final tomorrow night. Ugh...I hope this exam isn't nearly as bad as the last one! 

Also on the agenda this week is getting my hair cut and washin' away that gray! 

And I need to finish my flatties...i've got my FE gifts DONE! 

And DH needs to start going through his clothes and decide what he wants to bring so I can get it washed and packed. 

I can't believe how quickly this cruise is sneaking up on us! While I want the next few weeks to FLY by, I hope that the cruise itself, as well as our post-cruise antics, just creeps by sloooooooooooooooooooooowly...


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> I need to hit JC Penny's today...they've got the t-shirts that I like on sale for $6 this week! I also have some studying to do for my final tomorrow night. Ugh...I hope this exam isn't nearly as bad as the last one!
> 
> Also on the agenda this week is getting my hair cut and washin' away that gray!
> 
> And I need to finish my flatties...i've got my FE gifts DONE!
> 
> And DH needs to start going through his clothes and decide what he wants to bring so I can get it washed and packed.
> 
> I can't believe how quickly this cruise is sneaking up on us! While I want the next few weeks to FLY by, I hope that the cruise itself, as well as our post-cruise antics, just creeps by sloooooooooooooooooooooowly...



I have a feeling its going to be a big blur...but an amazing and fun blur


----------



## georgemoe

MenashaCorp said:


> OK, so I went out and bought new *shoes*.... in *DIS ORANGE*, no less..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the shoe lovers get to me or is this a coincidence??



I always called them sneakers or athletic footwear. You call' um shoes? Yes they have gotten to you. 

BTW Jason, cool orange!


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> Don't you mean you have to go "buying" again?





MenashaCorp said:


> Dead Center, dude.  Men "Buy," women "Shop"...



My heroes!


----------



## DVCsince02

It's official... I have started packing!


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> It's official... I have started packing!



Oh Jen. I'm so sorry.






My Mom's been packing, unpacking and repacking since we got home from Christmas vacation.

I've got to get the shorts out and see what fits. Things are getting rather big on me.


----------



## DisneyKevin

21 days

504 hours

30,240 minutes

1,814,400 seconds

No....this isnt the only good song from RENT...

It's the amount of time before we CRUISE.

Complete your online check in. It's an order.


----------



## DLBDS

aspen37 said:


> I picked the design your own. I chose the pirate Minnie and Mickey. The body of the FE in green and the bandanna's in purple. I asked her to pick the trim colors herself. I want it to be a surprise. Over the mickey on the top I asked if she could write The DIS Podcast Cruise, and in the head write the Tinsman Family. Because we did the two pockets she is going to put the Mickey Heads on the dowel. I'm very excited about the FE. It's too bad she isn't on our cruise. It would have been great to have her with us.
> *So has your husband warmed up to the idea of the cruise?* I think he is going to have a great time once he is on the ship.



Sounds like you got the Mickey Head FE. I got the classic (old style) Mickey and Minnie characters. I was gonna have the DIS Unplugged Podcast Cruise put on mine too but changed my mind and just had her put our name on it so it could be reused on later cruises. I love looking at it. I just wanna stare at it all the time. It's fabulous!

DH is onboard. He really didn't have a choice though did he? I guess he figured if he couldn't keep 'em from going he might as well join 'em!!  Things have gotten better. Not perfect but better. He's doing his part to prepare. Shopping for clothes and such. We shopped a bit for him at the mall Fri. night. He tried on several (flat front) Dockers trying to find the fit he likes. He thought he wanted the Relaxed Fit but turned out the Classic Fit was what he was more comfortable in. This is good 'cause the Relaxed Fit isn't as common. His size? That's a problem. He needs 36/31. There are plenty of 36/30, 36/32 and 36/29 but harder to find 36/31. Got him some island-type shirts at Kohl's a couple of weeks ago. He wanted to get a tie Fri. night but I said he should get a Mickey one and we could pick one up at WDW. He said ok! We got him some Hawaiian-type boxers just for the cruise when we were at WDW last year.... but you guys won't see those.  

I wish I could just relax and enjoy this time before the cruise but there's still so much I have to do! I'm gonna try and have everything done a week before we leave so I can relax. We'll see if I can pull it off....


----------



## DLBDS

DisneyKevin said:


> 21 days
> 
> 504 hours
> 
> 30,240 minutes
> 
> 1,814,400 seconds
> 
> No....this isnt the only good song from RENT...
> 
> It's the amount of time before we CRUISE.
> 
> *Complete your online check in. It's an order.*



Been there, done that, Kevin. A l-o-n-g time ago too!  Even printed them out. Have YOU?!


----------



## DisneyKevin

DLBDS said:


> Been there, done that, Kevin. A l-o-n-g time ago too!  Even printed them out. Have YOU?!



Yes Miss "Rhymes with Sara".....ours are ready to go.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Muddy Buddies are over 2,500$ !!!!!


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> Muddy Buddies are over 2,500$ !!!!!



Way to go guys!!!!!


----------



## ADP

MenashaCorp said:


> OK, so I went out and bought new *shoes*.... in *DIS ORANGE*, no less..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the shoe lovers get to me or is this a coincidence??


Sweet Jason!  I like the look of those.


Launchpad11B said:


> Muddy Buddies are over 2,500$ !!!!!


Wow!  Thank You!


----------



## scarlett873

Launchpad11B said:


> Muddy Buddies are over 2,500$ !!!!!


Awesome!!


----------



## guynwdm

kab407 said:


> Way to go guys!!!!!



At this rate you might hit 3000 before the cruise.  This is awesome!!  You are going to need to post a lot of video for us to see how muddy you get.


----------



## DLBDS

DisneyKevin said:


> Yes Miss "Rhymes with Sara".....ours are ready to go.










Launchpad11B said:


> Muddy Buddies are over 2,500$ !!!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> I also showed Meg what I had for the pirate night and she dressed it up a little more.  She also handed me a little baggie of pirate tattoos... I'm thinking of putting them ALL on! [/SIZE]



Save some for me!!




MenashaCorp said:


> OK, so I went out and bought new *shoes*.... in *DIS ORANGE*, no less..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the shoe lovers get to me or is this a coincidence??



Very cool Jason!!!



Launchpad11B said:


> Muddy Buddies are over 2,500$ !!!!!



Awesome!!


----------



## aspen37

DLBDS said:


> Sounds like you got the Mickey Head FE. I got the classic (old style) Mickey and Minnie characters. I was gonna have the DIS Unplugged Podcast Cruise put on mine too but changed my mind and just had her put our name on it so it could be reused on later cruises. I love looking at it. I just wanna stare at it all the time. It's fabulous!
> 
> DH is onboard. He really didn't have a choice though did he? I guess he figured if he couldn't keep 'em from going he might as well join 'em!!  Things have gotten better. Not perfect but better. He's doing his part to prepare. Shopping for clothes and such. We shopped a bit for him at the mall Fri. night. He tried on several (flat front) Dockers trying to find the fit he likes. He thought he wanted the Relaxed Fit but turned out the Classic Fit was what he was more comfortable in. This is good 'cause the Relaxed Fit isn't as common. His size? That's a problem. He needs 36/31. There are plenty of 36/30, 36/32 and 36/29 but harder to find 36/31. Got him some island-type shirts at Kohl's a couple of weeks ago. He wanted to get a tie Fri. night but I said he should get a Mickey one and we could pick one up at WDW. He said ok! We got him some Hawaiian-type boxers just for the cruise when we were at WDW last year.... but you guys won't see those.
> 
> I wish I could just relax and enjoy this time before the cruise but there's still so much I have to do! I'm gonna try and have everything done a week before we leave so I can relax. We'll see if I can pull it off....



I'll post a picture when I get my FE. I'm so excited about this trip!

I'm so glad he decided to join us! 
 Since it's just me I really don't have a lot to do. When it's a family you have so much more stuff you have to pack. I don't even need to buy much.  I can't believe we are only a few weeks away!


----------



## chirurgeon

Opinions please.  I have a sleeveless denim dress I was thinking of bringing on the cruise.  Would it be ok to where to Palo for brunch?  The top is that stretchy smocking.  It is kind of like a sundress.

What do you think?

Kim


----------



## aspen37

MenashaCorp said:


> OK, so I went out and bought new *shoes*.... in *DIS ORANGE*, no less..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the shoe lovers get to me or is this a coincidence??







scarlett873 said:


> I need to hit JC Penny's today...they've got the t-shirts that I like on sale for $6 this week! I also have some studying to do for my final tomorrow night. Ugh...I hope this exam isn't nearly as bad as the last one!
> 
> Also on the agenda this week is getting my hair cut and washin' away that gray!
> 
> And I need to finish my flatties...i've got my FE gifts DONE!
> 
> And DH needs to start going through his clothes and decide what he wants to bring so I can get it washed and packed.
> 
> I can't believe how quickly this cruise is sneaking up on us! While I want the next few weeks to FLY by, I hope that the cruise itself, as well as our post-cruise antics, just creeps by sloooooooooooooooooooooowly...





Good luck on the exam tomorrow! 

I feel exactly the same way about the trip.



dpuck1998 said:


> I have a feeling its going to be a big blur...but an amazing and fun blur



Vacation always goes by so fast.



DVCsince02 said:


> It's official... I have started packing!








DisneyKevin said:


> 21 days
> 
> 504 hours
> 
> 30,240 minutes
> 
> 1,814,400 seconds
> 
> No....this isnt the only good song from RENT...
> 
> It's the amount of time before we CRUISE.
> 
> Complete your online check in. It's an order.



Did it. Todd printed mine for me.

504 hours doesn't sound like a lot.


----------



## wishspirit

scarlett873 said:


> I need to hit JC Penny's today...they've got the t-shirts that I like on sale for $6 this week! I also have some studying to do for my final tomorrow night. Ugh...I hope this exam isn't nearly as bad as the last one!
> 
> Also on the agenda this week is getting my hair cut and washin' away that gray!
> 
> And I need to finish my flatties...i've got my FE gifts DONE!
> 
> And DH needs to start going through his clothes and decide what he wants to bring so I can get it washed and packed.
> 
> I can't believe how quickly this cruise is sneaking up on us! While I want the next few weeks to FLY by, I hope that the cruise itself, as well as our post-cruise antics, just creeps by sloooooooooooooooooooooowly...



Best of Luck on the exam Brandie!


----------



## georgemoe

DisneyKevin said:


> Yes Miss "Rhymes with Sara".....ours are ready to go.



Note that from now on, Dara is RWS, thanks to Kevin. I like it!


----------



## dpuck1998

DisneyKevin said:


> 21 days
> 
> 504 hours
> 
> 30,240 minutes
> 
> 1,814,400 seconds
> 
> No....this isnt the only good song from RENT...
> 
> It's the amount of time before we CRUISE.
> 
> Complete your online check in. It's an order.



Kev, is that a new tag you have there?


----------



## Launchpad11B

I painted my helmet for the Muddy Buddy.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> I painted my helmet for the Muddy Buddy.



Sweet Lid!


----------



## maiziezoe

MenashaCorp said:


> OK, so I went out and bought new *shoes*.... in *DIS ORANGE*, no less..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the shoe lovers get to me or is this a coincidence??



Sweet!!!



DisneyKevin said:


> 21 days
> 
> 504 hours
> 
> 30,240 minutes
> 
> 1,814,400 seconds
> *
> No....this isnt the only good song from RENT...*
> 
> It's the amount of time before we CRUISE.
> 
> *Complete your online check in.* It's an order.



I agree, that is the only good song from Rent!  

I'm STILL waiting for my passports to show up. 



DLBDS said:


> Sounds like you got the Mickey Head FE. I got the classic (old style) Mickey and Minnie characters. I was gonna have the DIS Unplugged Podcast Cruise put on mine too but changed my mind and just had her put our name on it so it could be reused on later cruises. I love looking at it. I just wanna stare at it all the time. It's fabulous!
> 
> DH is onboard. He really didn't have a choice though did he? I guess he figured if he couldn't keep 'em from going he might as well join 'em!!  Things have gotten better. Not perfect but better. He's doing his part to prepare. Shopping for clothes and such. We shopped a bit for him at the mall Fri. night. He tried on several (flat front) Dockers trying to find the fit he likes. He thought he wanted the Relaxed Fit but turned out the Classic Fit was what he was more comfortable in. This is good 'cause the Relaxed Fit isn't as common. His size? That's a problem. He needs 36/31. There are plenty of 36/30, 36/32 and 36/29 but harder to find 36/31. Got him some island-type shirts at Kohl's a couple of weeks ago. He wanted to get a tie Fri. night but I said he should get a Mickey one and we could pick one up at WDW. He said ok! We got him some Hawaiian-type boxers just for the cruise when we were at WDW last year.... but you guys won't see those.
> 
> I wish I could just relax and enjoy this time before the cruise but there's still so much I have to do! I'm gonna try and have everything done a week before we leave so I can relax. We'll see if I can pull it off....



Sounds like things are going in the right direction, Dara!!  



Launchpad11B said:


> Muddy Buddies are over 2,500$ !!!!!







Launchpad11B said:


> I painted my helmet for the Muddy Buddy.



Awesome!!


I'm off to Costco (or the "Castle" as my 4 year old would say) to buy snacks for the car ride down to Orlando.


ASK TRACY QUESTION:

If I wanted to add a day to our Dolphin stay (the 8th), can I? And if so, what is the latest date to do so?  Thanks!!


----------



## winotracy

MenashaCorp said:


> Dead Center, dude.  Men "Buy," women "Shop"...



I don't shop!  I hate to shop.  I buy too.  

And Jason, you can just hang out with me.  Mine have DIS green on them.


----------



## winotracy

maiziezoe said:


> Sweet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, that is the only good song from Rent!
> 
> I'm STILL waiting for my passports to show up.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like things are going in the right direction, Dara!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!!
> 
> 
> I'm off to Costco (or the "Castle" as my 4 year old would say) to buy snacks for the car ride down to Orlando.
> 
> 
> ASK TRACY QUESTION:
> 
> If I wanted to add a day to our Dolphin stay (the 8th), can I? And if so, what is the latest date to do so?  Thanks!!



I'm not sure when we will lose the space that isn't reserved.  You are much better off holding it now and canceling later if you don't need it.  Cancellation is 7 days prior to check in with no penalty.


----------



## aspen37

So I have been thinking of doing the Muddy Buddy in Boulder this year till I saw this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2UUaEpKyaw

It looks like fun but also a lot of pain.  I'm pretty sure the Muddy Buddy in WDW won't have the huge hills and the river.


----------



## aspen37

Launchpad11B said:


> I painted my helmet for the Muddy Buddy.




Congrats on raising over $2,500.


----------



## DLBDS

Launchpad11B said:


> I painted my helmet for the Muddy Buddy.



That's cool! 



georgemoe said:


> Note that from now on, Dara is *RWS*, thanks to Kevin. I like it!



You like that?!


----------



## Dodie

I haven't even tried to catch up on the posts from this weekend, but I'm going to pop in and say hi.

I too have had a busy weekend and did a little shopping yesterday. Found a cute skirt at Coldwater Creek that I really didn't need, but I bought anyway.  

Three weeks from today. It's hard to imagine, isn't it?

I absolutely cannot wait to meet all of you crazy people in person!


----------



## chirurgeon

I guess I'm not going to get any more discounts on my flight home.  I looked today and it says unavailable.  I suppose that means it is sold out.  Yikes . I will have to be some where I can get my boarding number on Saturday.  Group A will be a necessity on a full flight.  Guest services in the parks will do it for you.  I haven't decided what I am going to do on Saturday afternoon/evening. I just know that I don't want to be at the back end of Epcot.  Guest services is at the outside ticket kiosk.   I think I need to go back to look at the park hours for that weekend.

Kim


----------



## georgemoe

DLBDS said:


> You like that?!



RWS is that you? 

Actually Kevins version is better. 

How is the shopping going Dara?


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> I haven't even tried to catch up on the posts from this weekend, but I'm going to pop in and say hi.
> 
> I too have had a busy weekend and did a little shopping yesterday. Found a cute skirt at Coldwater Creek that I really didn't need, but I bought anyway.
> 
> Three weeks from today. It's hard to imagine, isn't it?
> 
> I absolutely cannot wait to meet all of you crazy people in person!



It has been fairly quiet Dodie. Muddy Buddy total is getting up there.  Most of our buying is done. Today we decided which and how many bags will make the trip with us.


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> I painted my helmet for the Muddy Buddy.



Sweet it is! Matte Vader like finish.


----------



## georgemoe

chirurgeon said:


> I guess I'm not going to get any more discounts on my flight home.  I looked today and it says unavailable.  I suppose that means it is sold out.  Yikes . I will have to be some where I can get my boarding number on Saturday.  Group A will be a necessity on a full flight.  Guest services in the parks will do it for you.  I haven't decided what I am going to do on Saturday afternoon/evening. I just know that I don't want to be at the back end of Epcot.  Guest services is at the outside ticket kiosk.   I think I need to go back to look at the park hours for that weekend.
> 
> Kim



Hi Kim,

I'm in the same situation for my flight there Kim.  It has been Unavailable for over two weeks now and the return trip keeps going up.


----------



## DLBDS

georgemoe said:


> RWS is that you?
> 
> Actually Kevins version is better.
> 
> How is the shopping going Dara?



Actually, Kevin's version is MY version. It's how I would sign my name when I emailed them. That's why he says it. I think it's hilarious how it took off though. I don't want anyone mispronouncing my name on the cruise! I have long-time clients that STILL mispronounce it.

Shopping is going well... for me. I dread taking DD11 shopping though. She is in desperate need of a new wardrobe but she's in denial and extremely stubborn when it comes to what she's gonna wear. She doesn't have any tops that where made for girls. She prefers boy's t-shirts. I can't have her wearing that crap on the cruise! She'll need new shoes too. These broke-down things she wears on her feet have gotta go! 

But, I'll get there. It's a work in progress. I'm sure I'll be posting about how that shopping trip turns out.


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> Today we decided which and how many bags will make the trip with us.



I think I've decided I have to take two suticases - a bigger one and a smaller one!!

Why you ask?? Because I'm only at 7 pairs of shoes and I have more to count!! 

And I'm so *NOT* a shoe person!!


----------



## shellyminnie

DLBDS said:


> I don't want anyone mispronouncing my name on the cruise!



Note to self: Mispronounce Dara's name to see how mad she will get!! 


Just kidding!!!!


----------



## DLBDS

You guys have a fun afternoon. I'm gonna go out now and haul some mulch down to the chicken yard before it rains. I took about 12 loads down yesterday so feel like I'm on a roll. I would have done it already but after just 2 loads this morning the tube came off the wheel. DH just finished fixing it (After going to the store for a new tube.). See ya later!


----------



## DLBDS

shellyminnie said:


> Note to self: Mispronounce Dara's name to see how mad she will get!!
> 
> 
> Just kidding!!!!



You might wanna give me a drink first. Just sayin'.


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyKevin said:


> 21 days
> 
> 504 hours
> 
> 30,240 minutes
> 
> 1,814,400 seconds
> 
> No....this isnt the only good song from RENT...
> 
> It's the amount of time before we CRUISE.
> 
> Complete your online check in. It's an order.



Done!  We did it last week.  Now all we have to do is pack.



Launchpad11B said:


> Muddy Buddies are over 2,500$ !!!!!



Wow - that's great!  I wonder what the total GKTW is up to now.


----------



## chirurgeon

DLBDS said:


> You guys have a fun afternoon. I'm gonna go out now and haul some mulch down to the chicken yard before it rains. I took about 12 loads down yesterday so feel like I'm on a roll. I would have done it already but after just 2 loads this morning the tube came off the wheel. DH just finished fixing it (After going to the store for a new tube.). See ya later!



RWS, I need some new mulch in the garden, could you take care of that for me? 

Thanks, I really appreciate it. 

Kim


----------



## georgemoe

shellyminnie said:


> I think I've decided I have to take two suticases - a bigger one and a smaller one!!
> 
> Why you ask?? Because I'm only at 7 pairs of shoes and I have more to count!!
> 
> And I'm so *NOT* a shoe person!!



Hi Shelly.   We are up to three checked bags (with rolling cooler inside one) and two carry-ons. The 3rd bag is for the rolling cooler and "other things" like boots and costume stuffs.



shellyminnie said:


> Note to self: Mispronounce Dara's name to see how mad she will get!!
> 
> Just kidding!!!!





DLBDS said:


> You might wanna give me a drink first. Just sayin'.



There is drinking?


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> Hi Shelly.   We are up to three checked bags (with rolling cooler inside one) and two carry-ons. The 3rd bag is for the rolling cooler and "other things" like boots and costume stuffs.



Hi George. I have two checked bags and 2 carry-ons including my purse just for me!! I'm also packing 7+ pairs of shoes!! I never pack more than 2 or 3 pairs ever!! For this trip, I somehow have 7 or more!!! It's just freaking me out a little!!!


----------



## scarlett873

I will not be bringing a boatload of shoes...crocs, sandals, 1 pr of heels, and maybe sneakers...I love shoes, but they don't love me...

I bought a few tops today at Penny's and 2 pair of crocs sandals. I think they're called Patra or something like that. They're cute though...will work in the event the heels become too much for me to handle. 

Alright...i'm hitting the books. Talk at you guys soon!


----------



## georgemoe

shellyminnie said:


> Hi George. I have two checked bags and 2 carry-ons including my purse just for me!! I'm also packing 7+ pairs of shoes!! I never pack more than 2 or 3 pairs ever!! For this trip, I somehow have 7 or more!!! It's just freaking me out a little!!!



You ladies really love your feet. 



scarlett873 said:


> I will not be bringing a boatload of shoes...crocs, sandals, 1 pr of heels, and maybe sneakers...I love shoes, but they don't love me...
> 
> I bought a few tops today at Penny's and 2 pair of crocs sandals. I think they're called Patra or something like that. They're cute though...will work in the event the heels become too much for me to handle.
> 
> Alright...i'm hitting the books. Talk at you guys soon!



Good studying Brandie. 

Speaking of books, my daughter dropped off all four of the Twilight books today.  DW is getting ready for a reading frenzy.


----------



## robind

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' everyone. It sure was quiet here yesterday. Alicia picked up some nice stuff for the cruise yesterday at Ann Taylor. She also went to DIOR, but I faked a heart attack so she would leave!!   3 weeks from today we will all be getting ready and departing for the port!! Who's not ready yet?! C'mon people, time to start packing!!!



DIOR    I think I'm going to be under-dressed !!!!

I've started my packing list and getting everything together.  Won't actually pack it until Friday, give it a few less days to get wrinkled.



safetymom said:


> Off to buy a new bathing suit today.  I can't wait for this cruise.



OH, something I would not want to be doing.



DisneyKevin said:


> 21 days
> 
> 504 hours
> 
> 30,240 minutes
> 
> 1,814,400 seconds
> 
> No....this isnt the only good song from RENT...
> 
> It's the amount of time before we CRUISE.
> 
> Complete your online check in. It's an order.



Thanks for the reminder, I need to do that.


----------



## aGoofyMom

DisneyKevin said:


> 21 days
> 
> 504 hours
> 
> 30,240 minutes
> 
> 1,814,400 seconds
> 
> No....this isnt the only good song from RENT...
> 
> It's the amount of time before we CRUISE.
> 
> Complete your online check in. It's an order.



Must do tonight...and book a rental car...kay there's the to do list!



Launchpad11B said:


> Muddy Buddies are over 2,500$ !!!!!





Launchpad11B said:


> I painted my helmet for the Muddy Buddy.




AWESOME!!!!



georgemoe said:


> You ladies really love your feet.
> 
> 
> 
> Good studying Brandie.
> 
> Speaking of books, my daughter dropped off all four of the Twilight books today.  DW is getting ready for a reading frenzy.



Tell DW I managed all 4 books in 2 weeks...just sayin'...course then I had to read them again since I read them too fast.

Ok - I am very sore and tired.  Typing is about all the movement I can handle right now.  DH is making me a fabulous steak dinner  Then a little more typing for the on line check in and a hot bath!


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> Good afternoon everyone
> 
> I am posting this from my brand spanking new Iphone
> 
> WOOHOO!





DLBDS said:


> Another task can be checked off the list. I just ordered 2 of these garment bags in Emerald Green from LuggageOnline. Price matched with LuggagePros and got them for $109 a piece. I think that's a pretty good deal. I didn't do a tremendous amount of research on garment bags before I ordered.
> 
> http://www.luggageonline.com/product.cfm?product_ID=10563#productratings





Madi100 said:


> Happy Satuday everyone!  Busy couple days.  Shopping trips and evenings out with friends has made for little computer time.  Em had a soccer game today.  She's quite happy.  She scored 3 goals.
> 
> It's amazing - this cruise that I thought would never happen is fast approaching, and I'm not ready!!!





aspen37 said:


> I picked the design your own. I chose the pirate Minnie and Mickey. The body of the FE in green and the bandanna's in purple. I asked her to pick the trim colors herself. I want it to be a surprise. Over the mickey on the top I asked if she could write The DIS Podcast Cruise, and in the head write the Tinsman Family. Because we did the two pockets she is going to put the Mickey Heads on the dowel. I'm very excited about the FE. It's too bad she isn't on our cruise. It would have been great to have her with us.
> So has your husband warmed up to the idea of the cruise? I think he is going to have a great time once he is on the ship.



Kim congrats on the brand new i-phone! 

Dara those look like very nice garment bags!

Nicole tell Em congrats on the goals. 

Anna can't wait to see your FE.


----------



## katscradle

MenashaCorp said:


> OK, so I went out and bought new *shoes*.... in *DIS ORANGE*, no less..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the shoe lovers get to me or is this a coincidence??



Right on! I love them,never thought about orange.


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> Muddy Buddies are over 2,500$ !!!!!




Oh Yeah!


----------



## DisneyKevin

DLBDS said:


> Actually, Kevin's version is MY version. It's how I would sign my name when I emailed them. That's why he says it. I think it's hilarious how it took off though. I don't want anyone mispronouncing my name on the cruise! I have long-time clients that STILL mispronounce it.



From the very first time you sent an email with that in your signature....I can not see your name without thinking "rhymes with Sara".. 

In my mind...it's become a part of who you are.

I'm going to start signing my name Kevin....rhymes with Zac Efron.


----------



## spaddy

scarlett873 said:


> I will not be bringing a boatload of shoes...crocs, sandals, 1 pr of heels, and maybe sneakers...I love shoes, but they don't love me...
> 
> I bought a few tops today at Penny's and 2 pair of crocs sandals. I think they're called Patra or something like that. They're cute though...will work in the event the heels become too much for me to handle.
> 
> Alright...i'm hitting the books. Talk at you guys soon!



I went to Penney's today too.  I got a pair of white sandals and white capris that I think I can actually pull off. I could be wrong.

I feel the same way about shoes.  It is very hard for me to find shoes I find comfortable and I get tired of wearing Crocs all the time.


----------



## katscradle

O.K. I am all caught up now.
Had a great time at the cottage.
Stopped on the way up for a Webers burger. (They are the very best burgers).
It was great to finally be back at the cottage.
Got most of the spring cleaning done and the beds all made up last night.
When we get back from our trip, we will just have the water and dock to set up. Then rest and relaxtation for the rest of the summer. 
Off to make dinner and do some laundry.
Have a great night guy's.


----------



## robind

spaddy said:


> I get tired of wearing Crocs all the time.



 Say it ain't so.  I don't think I've had anything but Crocs on my feet in months.


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> I will not be bringing a boatload of shoes...crocs, sandals, 1 pr of heels, and maybe sneakers...I love shoes, but they don't love me...


A boatload?  Will there be room on the ship for us?   



Launchpad11B said:


> I painted my helmet for the Muddy Buddy.


That's awesome Paul!


----------



## kimisabella

We had such a nice LI "mini" meet today - here is a pic
from left to right is dh and myself, dis2cruise (Cheryl and Jim) and WLFan (Kathy, David, & Natalie)

I'm sure you all remember Kathy won the podcast cruise last summer, but unfortunatley they can't make the cruise since she is a teacher and can't take the time off - but, they are going in August instead! 
All we could talk about is how excited we are and how it's going to be so much fun - we really had a nice afternoon and plan on having a larger meet sometime in the summer so more people will be able to come.

Isn't it wonderful that we have this community where we are able to meet new friends, share common interests and have fun!


----------



## spaddy

robind said:


> Say it ain't so.  I don't think I've had anything but Crocs on my feet in months.



Crocs are pretty much the only shoes I wear.  In Pittsburgh sometimes it get hard because your feet can get a little wet.

I just bought a new pair of Mary Janes, my favorite Crocs.  Well I decided to get the Minnie Janes and they are hurting my feet.I have basically no back up shoes for WDW.  My old black Mary Janes are too worn.  I definitely can't wear sneakers at WDW my ankles swell up like balloons.  Luckily I have 3 weeks to figure this out.


----------



## kab407

kimisabella said:


> We had such a nice LI "mini" meet today - here is a pic
> from left to right is dh and myself, dis2cruise (Cheryl and Jim) and WLFan (Kathy, David, & Natalie)
> 
> I'm sure you all remember Kathy won the podcast cruise last summer, but unfortunatley they can't make the cruise since she is a teacher and can't take the time off - but, they are going in August instead!
> All we could talk about is how excited we are and how it's going to be so much fun - we really had a nice afternoon and plan on having a larger meet sometime in the summer so more people will be able to come.
> 
> Isn't it wonderful that we have this community where we are able to meet new friends, share common interests and have fun!



I'm glad you guys had a great time!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Just posting an excited "Holy Crap it's in 3 Weeks" post!

Can't wait!


----------



## cocowum

robind said:


> DIOR    I think I'm going to be under-dressed !!!!



Don't worry, I can't afford anything in DIOR!!!!  I just love to go in and look.  Paul looked at the price tag on a mannequin and practically fainted!


----------



## georgemoe

kimisabella said:


> We had such a nice LI "mini" meet today - here is a pic
> from left to right is dh and myself, dis2cruise (Cheryl and Jim) and WLFan (Kathy, David, & Natalie)
> 
> I'm sure you all remember Kathy won the podcast cruise last summer, but unfortunatley they can't make the cruise since she is a teacher and can't take the time off - but, they are going in August instead!
> All we could talk about is how excited we are and how it's going to be so much fun - we really had a nice afternoon and plan on having a larger meet sometime in the summer so more people will be able to come.
> 
> Isn't it wonderful that we have this community where we are able to meet new friends, share common interests and have fun!



Nice photo and group there Andrea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## exwdwcm

kimisabella said:


> We had such a nice LI "mini" meet today - here is a pic
> from left to right is dh and myself, dis2cruise (Cheryl and Jim) and WLFan (Kathy, David, & Natalie)
> 
> I'm sure you all remember Kathy won the podcast cruise last summer, but unfortunatley they can't make the cruise since she is a teacher and can't take the time off - but, they are going in August instead!
> All we could talk about is how excited we are and how it's going to be so much fun - we really had a nice afternoon and plan on having a larger meet sometime in the summer so more people will be able to come.
> 
> Isn't it wonderful that we have this community where we are able to meet new friends, share common interests and have fun!


you guys look so great- what fun!



katscradle said:


> O.K. I am all caught up now.
> Had a great time at the cottage.
> Stopped on the way up for a Webers burger. (They are the very best burgers).
> It was great to finally be back at the cottage.
> Got most of the spring cleaning done and the beds all made up last night.
> When we get back from our trip, we will just have the water and dock to set up. Then rest and relaxtation for the rest of the summer.
> Off to make dinner and do some laundry.
> Have a great night guy's.


the cottage sounds fabulous!!  any pics? 



spaddy said:


> Crocs are pretty much the only shoes I wear. In Pittsburgh sometimes it get hard because your feet can get a little wet.
> 
> I just bought a new pair of Mary Janes, my favorite Crocs. Well I decided to get the Minnie Janes and they are hurting my feet.I have basically no back up shoes for WDW. My old black Mary Janes are too worn. I definitely can't wear sneakers at WDW my ankles swell up like balloons. Luckily I have 3 weeks to figure this out.


 you guys are going to talk me into trying some at some point. i wear a 10, so i fear my HUGE feet will look even clunkier in those.  i did buy DS a pair of mickey ones.   he wore them today. 

i might try and start packing some tonight.  did finish bagging up the girls/boys FE gifts yesterday and started bagging up the adult gifts too.   we are doing combo gifts from the 4 of us.   i don't know where i will pack all this! lol


----------



## DLBDS

chirurgeon said:


> RWS, I need some new mulch in the garden, could you take care of that for me?
> 
> Thanks, I really appreciate it.
> 
> Kim



Sure! I'll get right on that and while I'm at it I'll replant and weed it for ya too! 

Not. 



georgemoe said:


> *You ladies really love your feet.*
> 
> 
> 
> Good studying Brandie.
> 
> Speaking of books, my daughter dropped off all four of the Twilight books today.  DW is getting ready for a reading frenzy.



If we loved our feet we wouldn't abuse them by wearing heels.



DisneyKevin said:


> From the very first time you sent an email with that in your signature....I can not see your name without thinking "rhymes with Sara"..
> 
> In my mind...it's become a part of who you are.
> 
> I'm going to start signing my name Kevin....rhymes with Zac Efron.


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> Don't worry, I can't afford anything in DIOR!!!!  I just love to go in and look.  Paul looked at the price tag on a mannequin and practically fainted!



Price tag...yea right..I bet he was looking at the price tag!


----------



## chirurgeon

I finished my magnets tonight.  They are great.  Thanks George for the magnet link. I got the glossy ones.  The magnet thread on the cruise board is great.  I got a lot of fantastic graphics there.  And a couple people there will customize things for you.

Kim


----------



## DLBDS

Got some magnets made tonight! 

DH was watching while he prepared dinner and tried to 'help' with one of them. He ruined a finished magnet and I have to redo it now. It was complete with the magnet tape on the back and he was trying to convince me I didn't need such a big piece and was trying to pull it off. That tape really sticks on there though and he put a big dent/crease in the center of the magnet. I told him to not to 'help' anymore.  BTW, I  the  laminator I bought.


----------



## DLBDS

chirurgeon said:


> I finished my magnets tonight.  They are great.  Thanks George for the magnet link. I got the glossy ones.  The magnet thread on the cruise board is great.  I got a lot of fantastic graphics there.  And a couple people there will customize things for you.
> 
> Kim



We both posted about magnets.  I thought I had enough saved to my computer but today I decided I didn't. Spent some time looking for more today. The Creative DISigns forum is AWESOME. A lot of the designers over there have PhotoBcket accounts you can go and browse through. If you see something, just post to their threads to have it personalized.


----------



## georgemoe

chirurgeon said:


> I finished my magnets tonight.  They are great.  Thanks George for the magnet link. I got the glossy ones.  The magnet thread on the cruise board is great.  I got a lot of fantastic graphics there.  And a couple people there will customize things for you.
> 
> Kim



You're welcome Kim. Yes kudos to those on the cruise board with all the graphics. Cut lots of time of my prep work. I'll be keeping that paper on hand for other projects.


----------



## chirurgeon

Now on to my flattie.  I have to decide how I am going to do it.  So many options.  I would hate to disappoint _______.  I hope ___ likes what I do. 

Kim


----------



## winotracy

I finished 1/3rd of the gifts for the Poly meet today


----------



## scarlett873

Oops...I lied...my new crocs sandals are called Patricia.  They're pretty cute...

Finished most of my magnets tonight! I've got a few more left to print and laminate, but they're just about done. 

I need to re-do one of my flatties as I seem to have misplaced it. I can't find the dang thing anywhere...frustrates the heck out of me! That flattie will be re-cut this weekend. 

I sure hope this exam isn't as bad as the last. I just don't have the attention span to sit and study today.  At least i'll have all day tomorrow. I don't need to leave the house until 4:30pm-ish to get to class. So that gives me a good chunk of the day for studying. It's so hard to stay motivated right now. I'm just sick to death of school and so need a vacation. Just 3 more weeks...


----------



## robind

exwdwcm said:


> you guys are going to talk me into trying some at some point. i wear a 10, so i fear my HUGE feet will look even clunkier in those.  i did buy DS a pair of mickey ones.   he wore them today.
> 
> i might try and start packing some tonight.  did finish bagging up the girls/boys FE gifts yesterday and started bagging up the adult gifts too.   we are doing combo gifts from the 4 of us.   i don't know where i will pack all this! lol



Try some of the other styles - the ones without the width at the top.

I've been working on my adult FE gifts today.  I'm going to take all the pieces with me when I go out of town next week for work and put them together in the hotel.



chirurgeon said:


> I finished my magnets tonight.  They are great.  Thanks George for the magnet link. I got the glossy ones.  The magnet thread on the cruise board is great.  I got a lot of fantastic graphics there.  And a couple people there will customize things for you.
> 
> Kim



They do have a lot of cool things, I have one magnet page left so I have to decide which picture I like best.



winotracy said:


> I finished 1/3rd of the gifts for the Poly meet today


woo hoo, can't wait to see everyone at the poly.


----------



## chirurgeon

After Kathy did her thread about getting camera stuff ready for the cruise I checked my camera and the media cards I have.  I only have 16 gig of memory on my cards.  I think that is only 4000 photos using the hi res on my camera. I don't know if I have enough memory.  I never erase the cards while I'm on vacation.  I have to make at least 1 cd/dvd copy and up load it to my smugmug account before I do that.  

Kim


----------



## firsttimemom

chirurgeon said:


> After Kathy did her thread about getting camera stuff ready for the cruise I checked my camera and the media cards I have.  I only have 16 gig of memory on my cards.  I think that is only 4000 photos using the hi res on my camera. I don't know if I have enough memory.  I never erase the cards while I'm on vacation.  I have to make at least 1 cd/dvd copy and up load it to my smugmug account before I do that.
> 
> Kim



I was just thinking about this today when I saw that office depot had an 8gb CF card on sale. Haven't price checked to see if anyone else has it lower. I don't think my first computer had 8gb of memory.


----------



## Madi100

I have so much to do before the cruise.  I finished my tags for the FE gifts.  Now I need to work on the flatties.  

But, my DH has decided we need to look at a house tomorrow.  If i have to worry about selling a house between now and the cruise, I'm going to be completely stressed!


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> I have so much to do before the cruise.  I finished my tags for the FE gifts.  Now I need to work on the flatties.
> 
> But, my DH has decided we need to look at a house tomorrow.  If i have to worry about selling a house between now and the cruise, I'm going to be completely stressed!



yikes!


----------



## ADP

Me and DW are going out this Friday night to finish up a few last minute things.  We need letter stickers for our FE and some last minute clothing items.  
We are getting so excited I think the roof is going to pop off the top of our house.


----------



## DLBDS

Madi100 said:


> I have so much to do before the cruise.  I finished my tags for the FE gifts.  Now I need to work on the flatties.
> 
> But, my DH has decided we need to look at a house tomorrow.  If i have to worry about selling a house between now and the cruise, I'm going to be completely stressed!



I made my tags, oh, I guess it was 2-3 weeks ago. I'm waiting to put the FE gifts together 'cause I don't want them to wrinkle. I'll do them next weekend on my bed while I watch tv one night. It'll be fun albeit time-consuming. And they'll probably still wrinkle a bit but they'll still be usable. I'm rolling them instead of folding. I did one a few weeks ago just to see and it wrinkled so I decided to wait a bit longer to put them all together.


----------



## DLBDS

winotracy said:


> I finished 1/3rd of the gifts for the Poly meet today



Huh? What gifts for the Poly meet?


----------



## chirurgeon

DLBDS said:


> Huh? What gifts for the Poly meet?



Tracy said we get presents at the Poly meet. She LOVES us.

Kim


----------



## Madi100

firsttimemom said:


> yikes!



So, when you got Madi's email did you tell Lindsay that she is not allowed to be friends with my child with absolutely no grammar skills????  Amazing that she is a straight A student and writes like that!!!  I told her that if she doesn't learn how to write to someone when she is NOT texting, her phone could be removed from her palm   And, then the second email!!!!  I'm so embarrassed.  She is not my daughter!


----------



## WebmasterMike

71 FE gifts made this weekend.  Just have to put the finishing touches on those.  I feel better now that most of them are finished!!  3 weeks from now, Sleeping on a boat.  WooHoo!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Morning!   Happy Monday everyone! Only two more Mondays after today and we will be on vacation!! Well, most of us anyway.


----------



## wishspirit

chirurgeon said:


> Now on to my flattie.  I have to decide how I am going to do it.  So many options.  I would hate to disappoint _______.  I hope ___ likes what I do.
> 
> Kim



Go ahead! Join in the taunting! This notebook isn't helping!



scarlett873 said:


> Oops...I lied...my new crocs sandals are called Patricia.  They're pretty cute...
> 
> Finished most of my magnets tonight! I've got a few more left to print and laminate, but they're just about done.
> 
> I need to re-do one of my flatties as I seem to have misplaced it. I can't find the dang thing anywhere...frustrates the heck out of me! That flattie will be re-cut this weekend.
> 
> I sure hope this exam isn't as bad as the last. I just don't have the attention span to sit and study today.  At least i'll have all day tomorrow. I don't need to leave the house until 4:30pm-ish to get to class. So that gives me a good chunk of the day for studying. It's so hard to stay motivated right now. I'm just sick to death of school and so need a vacation. Just 3 more weeks...



Maybe the flattie ran away to try and tell me whos got who? It may take some time to get across the atlantic... 

Best of luck on the exam, sometimes its so hard to get up that motivation, I know how you feel!


----------



## OKW Lover

cocowum said:


> Don't worry, I can't afford anything in DIOR!!!!  I just love to go in and look.  Paul looked at the price tag on a mannequin and practically fainted!



I didn't know they sold mannequins at Dior.  Of course how would I know having never been in one?


----------



## OKW Lover

Now lets see, do I want this one?  
Or that one?  
Oh, maybe the first one was better.  
No, I think I'll try a different one.
Then again.....


----------



## safetymom

Oh I can't wait to have those choices!!!!


----------



## kab407

It just dawned on me.  This is my last full week in the office before the cruise!

I have to travel for a couple of days next week. And the week after that, I startVACATION  on Friday!!!



Man I have a lot to get done!


----------



## chirurgeon

I'm home today. Some sort of tummy bug. Hopefully only 24 hour kind of upset.  I will never be bulimic that's for sure.

Kim


----------



## lttlmc3

Launchpad11B said:


> Morning!   Happy Monday everyone! Only two more Mondays after today and we will be on vacation!! Well, most of us anyway.



I loooove thinking about it this way!!


----------



## georgemoe

Morning everyone. 

So who else is dying to get "The Form"?

Too the office and need to call the dentist. I chewed a crown off last night.


----------



## chirurgeon

georgemoe said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> So who else is dying to get "The Form"?
> 
> Too the office and need to call the dentist. I chewed a crown off last night.



The "Form"? What form are you talking about?

Kim


----------



## dis2cruise

Good morning everyone boy its sure getting closer for some fun in the sun  and a cocktail in hand too


----------



## jeanigor

Good Morning Everyone!

20 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and Buffoonery on Buses!
19 Days Until 6 DIS'ers get Muddy for Give Kids the World!


----------



## cocowum

georgemoe said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> So who else is dying to get "The Form"?
> 
> Too the office and need to call the dentist. I chewed a crown off last night.



*ME!!!!!!*​

Kim, I think George means the form to sign up for Palo brunch.


----------



## aGoofyMom

scarlett873 said:


> Oops...I lied...my new crocs sandals are called Patricia.  They're pretty cute...
> 
> Finished most of my magnets tonight! I've got a few more left to print and laminate, but they're just about done.
> 
> I need to re-do one of my flatties as I seem to have misplaced it. I can't find the dang thing anywhere...frustrates the heck out of me! That flattie will be re-cut this weekend.
> 
> I sure hope this exam isn't as bad as the last. I just don't have the attention span to sit and study today.  At least i'll have all day tomorrow. I don't need to leave the house until 4:30pm-ish to get to class. So that gives me a good chunk of the day for studying. It's so hard to stay motivated right now. I'm just sick to death of school and so need a vacation. Just 3 more weeks...




I have Patricia's too - love 'em!  I've been wearing them around the house until it warms up for real outside.

GOOD LUCK on the exam! 



chirurgeon said:


> I'm home today. Some sort of tummy bug. Hopefully only 24 hour kind of upset.  I will never be bulimic that's for sure.
> 
> Kim



ooohhh...feel better!



georgemoe said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> So who else is dying to get "The Form"?
> 
> Too the office and need to call the dentist. I chewed a crown off last night.



 I hate getting dental work done.  I still have to take DD for 2 appointments for fillings before the cruise.  Hope you get in quickly



cocowum said:


> *ME!!!!!!*​
> 
> Kim, I think George means the *form to sign up for Palo brunch*.



ME!!  I wasn't sure what he meant either but that sounds good!!!


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> *ME!!!!!!*​
> 
> Kim, I think George means the form to sign up for Palo brunch.



If that's the case, Me Three!!


----------



## winotracy

Patience my friends, patience!  We want to make sure it is working correctly, etc. so that no one gets missed from what they want to do.


----------



## DVCsince02

winotracy said:


> Patience my friends, patience!  We want to make sure it is working correctly, etc. so that no one gets missed from what they want to do.


----------



## jeanigor

I got a voicemail from Chirs, my cabin mate, on Friday. Phone didn't even ring. Go figure. He booked stuff to do on the Nassau day and on Castaway, but forgot to fill out the cruise documents!!! Have to call him later and see if he can do that. I figured 7am EST was a bit early for someone in Washington State.

Also got a call from Chris, Muddy Buddy Chris, while I was gardening on Saturday. Up to my elbows in dirt--mud to be more precise. Only fitting he call then, right? Need to call him this afternoon/evening as well.

Don't forget to send in your Medical forms if you haven't already. I went by my doctor's office on Friday since I was out and about with the puppy. He has already gone to summer hours! Not open on Fridays. What the heck! So I am skipping out of here a bit early to get that taken care of.


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> Patience my friends, patience!  We want to make sure it is working correctly, etc. so that no one gets missed from what they want to do.



What is this patience you speak of????


----------



## spaddy

scarlett873 said:


> Oops...I lied...my new crocs sandals are called Patricia.  They're pretty cute...



I saw those online.  Very cute.



firsttimemom said:


> I was just thinking about this today when I saw that office depot had an 8gb CF card on sale. Haven't price checked to see if anyone else has it lower. I don't think my first computer had 8gb of memory.



It is amazing the advances in computers.  I ordered 8gb SD card from Amazon and it was really cheap, but it took a long time for me to get it.  



Madi100 said:


> I have so much to do before the cruise.  I finished my tags for the FE gifts.  Now I need to work on the flatties.
> 
> But, my DH has decided we need to look at a house tomorrow.  If i have to worry about selling a house between now and the cruise, I'm going to be completely stressed!



I need to figure out a tag from my FE.  Are most people using little address labels?





jeanigor said:


> I got a voivemail from Chirs, my cabin mate, on Friday. Phone didn't even ring.



I hate it when my phone does that.


----------



## lttlmc3

I find it funny that crocs have names.


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> Morning!   Happy Monday everyone! Only two more Mondays after today and we will be on vacation!! Well, most of us anyway.


Hey Paul.  Thanks for making this Monday seem a little brighter.  



OKW Lover said:


> Now lets see, do I want this one?
> Or that one?
> Oh, maybe the first one was better.
> No, I think I'll try a different one.
> Then again.....


Cookies BBQ on Castaway Cay?  Just a guess, but I think that's it.  



kab407 said:


> It just dawned on me.  This is my last full week in the office before the cruise!
> 
> I have to travel for a couple of days next week. And the week after that, I startVACATION  on Friday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Man I have a lot to get done!


Super Kathy!  Safe travels.  



chirurgeon said:


> I'm home today. Some sort of tummy bug. Hopefully only 24 hour kind of upset.  I will never be bulimic that's for sure.
> 
> Kim


Get well soon Kim!  



georgemoe said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> So who else is dying to get "The Form"?
> 
> Too the office and need to call the dentist. I chewed a crown off last night.


Oh man George.  Don't be doing stuff like that before the trip.  You are going to want to chew during the cruise.   
I'm patiently waiting for "The Form"!  



jeanigor said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> 20 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and Buffoonery on Buses!
> 19 Days Until 6 DIS'ers get Muddy for Give Kids the World!


Woohooo!   Thanks for the continued countdown Todd.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Good Morning! Hope everyone had a great weekend. I am exhausted. My son has been waking up in the middle of the night and I finally got him back to normal over theweekend and My DH undid everything I had done. When T wakes up he tries to get us to let him sleep on the couch. I had got him to stay in his bed Friday night and he slept all night Saturday. Argggg. We are also kicking the pacifier habit so it has been a long weekend. 

Becky


----------



## Madi100

Good morning everyone.  Off to look at a house this morning.  Just a little more stress for my life.

By a show of hands - at this point who is more stressed by the fact that the cruise is only 3 weeks away insteaad of excited???

ME!  I've VERY excited, but I have sooo much to do before then.


----------



## MrandMissVacation

Good Morning!
Just caught up with most of the updates
WOW.. Muddy buddies are really doing great 

I made a countdown chain for the kidlets.. we're in the TEENS!

All of the FE gifts (and Twi-people gifts) are finished. I'm going to ship the FE gifts down to our hotel to save on luggage space.

Not sure if this should be a seperate thread..but are any other families interested in a kid-meet? Something informal at the port? I have a 9y/o girl (Sarah) and 6 y/o boy (Trevor). I think it would be great for them to buddy up with some other podcast kids.

Michelle


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> Good morning everyone.  Off to look at a house this morning.  Just a little more stress for my life.
> 
> By a show of hands - at this point who is more stressed by the fact that the cruise is only 3 weeks away insteaad of excited???
> 
> ME!  I've VERY excited, but I have sooo much to do before then.



50/50 on the stress:excitement level.


----------



## MrandMissVacation

halliesmommy01 said:


> Good Morning! Hope everyone had a great weekend. I am exhausted. My son has been waking up in the middle of the night and I finally got him back to normal over theweekend and My DH undid everything I had done. When T wakes up he tries to get us to let him sleep on the couch. I had got him to stay in his bed Friday night and he slept all night Saturday. Argggg. We are also kicking the pacifier habit so it has been a long weekend.
> 
> Becky



You know.. there is a pacificer fairy that has been know to leave a 'big boy' present in trade for all old pacifiers?


----------



## winotracy

ADP said:


> Cookies BBQ on Castaway Cay?  Just a guess, but I think that's it.



I believe it is at Plutos by the Mickey's pool.


----------



## maiziezoe

Morning all!!!

My internet connection is soooo slow this morning. It's so slow, I literally fell asleep waiting for the gymboree.com website to open. I check all the other computers in the house and they seem to be slow too... so it isn't just my laptop.

My DD-12 and I worked on our FE gifts last night. Today I might start to pack.  It's cold and rainy in Illinois today.


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> Good morning everyone.  Off to look at a house this morning.  Just a little more stress for my life.
> 
> By a show of hands - at this point who is more stressed by the fact that the cruise is only 3 weeks away insteaad of excited???
> 
> ME!  I've VERY excited, but I have sooo much to do before then.



ME!  I think I'm more worried about the muddy buddy so the cruise doesn't seem real yet.  Lots of running around to do Friday night and Saturday.  I'm so glad we have 2 weeks booked in December or I'd feel horrible for making my family run around with me   But I'm ready to go tomorrow if needed!  These last 3 weeks are going to drag I think.


----------



## DVCsince02

MrandMissVacation said:


> Good Morning!
> Just caught up with most of the updates
> WOW.. Muddy buddies are really doing great
> 
> I made a countdown chain for the kidlets.. we're in the TEENS!
> 
> All of the FE gifts (and Twi-people gifts) are finished. I'm going to ship the FE gifts down to our hotel to save on luggage space.
> 
> Not sure if this should be a seperate thread..but are any other families interested in a kid-meet? Something informal at the port? I have a 9y/o girl (Sarah) and 6 y/o boy (Trevor). I think it would be great for them to buddy up with some other podcast kids.
> 
> Michelle




Michelle, the rule is, if you come up with the idea, you have to coordinate it.(YOU HAVE BEEN DELEGATED)

BTW - It's a great idea.


----------



## halliesmommy01

MrandMissVacation said:


> You know.. there is a pacificer fairy that has been know to leave a 'big boy' present in trade for all old pacifiers?



I told him we gave them to the babies. My DH this morning told him our Dog ate them all. So he spent 15 minutes yelling at the dog trying to look in his mouth.


----------



## Dodie

Good morning everyone!!!

Slow posting weekend around here again.

My only trip stress right now is that I won't be online to notice when AskTracy posts the new "tool" that will let us sign up for the presenter and brunch.


----------



## spaddy

Madi100 said:


> Good morning everyone.  Off to look at a house this morning.  Just a little more stress for my life.
> 
> By a show of hands - at this point who is more stressed by the fact that the cruise is only 3 weeks away insteaad of excited???
> 
> ME!  I've VERY excited, but I have sooo much to do before then.



I was stressing, but I know if I just show up as long as I have clothes I will have a great time.  That is the nice thing about a cruise.



MrandMissVacation said:


> Good Morning!
> Just caught up with most of the updates
> WOW.. Muddy buddies are really doing great
> 
> I made a countdown chain for the kidlets.. we're in the TEENS!
> 
> All of the FE gifts (and Twi-people gifts) are finished. I'm going to ship the FE gifts down to our hotel to save on luggage space.
> 
> Not sure if this should be a seperate thread..but are any other families interested in a kid-meet? Something informal at the port? I have a 9y/o girl (Sarah) and 6 y/o boy (Trevor). I think it would be great for them to buddy up with some other podcast kids.
> 
> Michelle



That is a great idea.  My DS is not old enoug that your kids would be interested in him.


----------



## MrandMissVacation

DVCsince02 said:


> Michelle, the rule is, if you come up with the idea, you have to coordinate it.(YOU HAVE BEEN DELEGATED)
> 
> BTW - It's a great idea. :GOODVIBES




Ok.. I will start a seperate thread to see if there is an interest.


----------



## dpuck1998

MrandMissVacation said:


> Good Morning!
> Just caught up with most of the updates
> WOW.. Muddy buddies are really doing great
> 
> I made a countdown chain for the kidlets.. we're in the TEENS!
> 
> All of the FE gifts (and Twi-people gifts) are finished. I'm going to ship the FE gifts down to our hotel to save on luggage space.
> 
> Not sure if this should be a seperate thread..but are any other families interested in a kid-meet? Something informal at the port? I have a 9y/o girl (Sarah) and 6 y/o boy (Trevor). I think it would be great for them to buddy up with some other podcast kids.
> 
> Michelle



Are you thinking on the boat or before the cruise?  I'd love to meet up, I have 10 yo boy, 8 yo boy and 4 yo girl.  I'm not sure how much time is left pre-cruise, but maybe an early cruise meet near the pool?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I am walking that fine line between way excited and way stressed!  I swear, I will not have time to pack until midnight the night before we leave!  (I am a college professor and it is the last couple weeks of the semester, which means utter hell.  The semster ends on the 6th.  I get on a plane on the 7th!)  And every time I start thinking about the cruise and getting all happy and excited, my productivity plummets!  Oy.


----------



## winotracy

Dodie said:


> Good morning everyone!!!
> 
> Slow posting weekend around here again.
> 
> My only trip stress right now is that I won't be online to notice when AskTracy posts the new "tool" that will let us sign up for the presenter and brunch.



I'm stressing about everyone asking me when the form will be ready.


----------



## spaddy

halliesmommy01 said:


> I told him we gave them to the babies. My DH this morning told him our Dog ate them all. So he spent 15 minutes yelling at the dog trying to look in his mouth.



We had to do that with the potty seat.  Not the dog part, but the gave it to other babies.


----------



## disneyfan19712006

halliesmommy01 said:


> I told him we gave them to the babies. My DH this morning told him our Dog ate them all. So he spent 15 minutes yelling at the dog trying to look in his mouth.



Poor dog.

My DD now 24 gave hers up to Mickey Mouse at Epcot in 1988. He motioned out with her that it was for babies and took it out of her mouth for a picture. She let him keep it. She said "I'm not a baby"


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I LOVE the idea of a kid meet!  My kids are ds 9 (turning 10 on the cruise), dd 8, and dd 6.  We are getting in on Thursday before the cruise.


----------



## disneyfan19712006

winotracy said:


> I'm stressing about everyone asking me when the form will be ready.



Don't stress you are doing an Amazing Job with this  Monumental Task. 

Thanks a million!!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

Madi100 said:


> Good morning everyone.  Off to look at a house this morning.  Just a little more stress for my life.
> 
> By a show of hands - at this point who is more stressed by the fact that the cruise is only 3 weeks away insteaad of excited???
> 
> ME!  I've VERY excited, but I have sooo much to do before then.



*raising hand Arnold Horshack style*

Totally stressed.



MrandMissVacation said:


> Good Morning!
> Just caught up with most of the updates
> WOW.. Muddy buddies are really doing great
> 
> I made a countdown chain for the kidlets.. we're in the TEENS!
> 
> All of the FE gifts (and Twi-people gifts) are finished. I'm going to ship the FE gifts down to our hotel to save on luggage space.
> 
> Not sure if this should be a seperate thread..but are any other families interested in a kid-meet? Something informal at the port? I have a 9y/o girl (Sarah) and 6 y/o boy (Trevor). I think it would be great for them to buddy up with some other podcast kids.
> 
> Michelle



I would!  I have McKenzie-12, Logan - 4 and Piper is 2.



halliesmommy01 said:


> Good Morning! Hope everyone had a great weekend. I am exhausted. My son has been waking up in the middle of the night and I finally got him back to normal over theweekend and My DH undid everything I had done. When T wakes up he tries to get us to let him sleep on the couch. I had got him to stay in his bed Friday night and he slept all night Saturday. Argggg. We are also kicking the pacifier habit so it has been a long weekend.
> 
> Becky



Ugh, so sorry to hear that. My 2 year old has woken me up at 5:30 a.m. two days in a row. Not cool.



MrandMissVacation said:


> You know.. there is a pacificer fairy that has been know to leave a 'big boy' present in trade for all old pacifiers?



We stuck my sons paci in a Build a Bear dog.  My 2 year old daughter still has one when she sleeps but I am not giving it up until after the cruise.


----------



## shellyminnie

scarlett873 said:


> Oops...I lied...my new crocs sandals are called Patricia.  They're pretty cute...
> 
> Finished most of my magnets tonight! I've got a few more left to print and laminate, but they're just about done.
> 
> I need to re-do one of my flatties as I seem to have misplaced it. I can't find the dang thing anywhere...frustrates the heck out of me! That flattie will be re-cut this weekend.
> 
> I sure hope this exam isn't as bad as the last. I just don't have the attention span to sit and study today.  At least i'll have all day tomorrow. I don't need to leave the house until 4:30pm-ish to get to class. So that gives me a good chunk of the day for studying. It's so hard to stay motivated right now. I'm just sick to death of school and so need a vacation. Just 3 more weeks...



Hang in there Brandie!! I know how you feel!!


----------



## DVCsince02

It's cool, grey, and rainy outside but it's a great day.

I just got off the phone with my doctor's office.  I went in with my Mom to see my dermatologist a couple weeks ago to have a mole removed from my face.  Pathology results just came back negative!  

Time to focus on Fun On A Boat!


----------



## georgemoe

chirurgeon said:


> The "Form"? What form are you talking about?
> 
> Kim





cocowum said:


> *ME!!!!!!*​
> 
> Kim, I think George means the form to sign up for Palo brunch.



*Yes I do! *


----------



## scarlett873

Hey Jen...will you do me a favor...if the info comes over about sign ups today for the tastings and brunch, will you text me? Pretty please? It sounds like the crew is recording today, but just in case...I don't want to miss it...

Must study. Ugh. I may check in every now and then, but can't play today!! I've got to get a decent grade on this dumb exam...


----------



## georgemoe

winotracy said:


> Patience my friends, patience!  We want to make sure it is working correctly, etc. so that no one gets missed from what they want to do.



Can I beta test? Can I can I.


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> It's cool, grey, and rainy outside but it's a great day.
> 
> I just got off the phone with my doctor's office.  I went in with my Mom to see my dermatologist a couple weeks ago to have a mole removed from my face.  Pathology results just came back negative!
> 
> Time to focus on Fun On A Boat!





I had one taken off my back a few months ago.  Little unnerving.  I have a cool scar now though, chixs dig scars!


----------



## DVCsince02

I had one taken off my back last year while I was pregnant, but he wouldn't touch the one on my face until after I delivered and my hormones went back to normal (what ever that is...LOL).  I was a bit nervous about a scar, but it's really tiny and I can barely see it.

My nephew has a rockin' scar.  He's 10, and last year he was jumping on a friends trampoline when his calf found an uncovered screw.  Gnarly gash from his knee to his ankle. Many many stitches.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> *Don't forget to send in your Medical forms if you haven't already.* I went by my doctor's office on Friday since I was out and about with the puppy. He has already gone to summer hours! Not open on Fridays. What the heck! So I am skipping out of here a bit early to get that taken care of.



Hi Todd. I've filled out all my forms but don't recall this. Is this for someone with a pre-condition like diabetes?


----------



## katscradle

kimisabella said:


> We had such a nice LI "mini" meet today - here is a pic
> from left to right is dh and myself, dis2cruise (Cheryl and Jim) and WLFan (Kathy, David, & Natalie)
> 
> I'm sure you all remember Kathy won the podcast cruise last summer, but unfortunatley they can't make the cruise since she is a teacher and can't take the time off - but, they are going in August instead!
> All we could talk about is how excited we are and how it's going to be so much fun - we really had a nice afternoon and plan on having a larger meet sometime in the summer so more people will be able to come.
> 
> Isn't it wonderful that we have this community where we are able to meet new friends, share common interests and have fun!





cocowum said:


> Don't worry, I can't afford anything in DIOR!!!!  I just love to go in and look.  Paul looked at the price tag on a mannequin and practically fainted!





exwdwcm said:


> you guys look so great- what fun!
> 
> the cottage sounds fabulous!!  any pics?
> 
> 
> you guys are going to talk me into trying some at some point. i wear a 10, so i fear my HUGE feet will look even clunkier in those.  i did buy DS a pair of mickey ones.   he wore them today.
> 
> i might try and start packing some tonight.  did finish bagging up the girls/boys FE gifts yesterday and started bagging up the adult gifts too.   we are doing combo gifts from the 4 of us.   i don't know where i will pack all this! lol



You guys look so happy, I agree it's nice to meet new friends, looks like you had a great time. 

I don't blame Paul, I almost feel like fainting when I look at some 
of the prices. 

I will have John post some pics.


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> I had one taken off my back last year while I was pregnant, but he wouldn't touch the one on my face until after I delivered and my hormones went back to normal (what ever that is...LOL).  I was a bit nervous about a scar, but it's really tiny and I can barely see it.
> 
> My nephew has a rockin' scar.  He's 10, and last year he was jumping on a friends trampoline when his calf found an uncovered screw.  Gnarly gash from his knee to his ankle. Many many stitches.



Ouch!!!


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Hi Todd. I've filled out all my forms but don't recall this. Is this for someone with a pre-condition like diabetes?



I know it is for me. I have Type 1 and require a biohazard/sharps container for my lancets and pump set-up stuff.

DCL has it listed just below the "Print Cruise Contract" button on the On-line Cruise Check in section.


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> It's cool, grey, and rainy outside but it's a great day.
> 
> I just got off the phone with my doctor's office.  I went in with my Mom to see my dermatologist a couple weeks ago to have a mole removed from my face.  Pathology results just came back negative!
> 
> Time to focus on Fun On A Boat!


Wow!  Glad to hear that Jen.  That is great news!


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> It's cool, grey, and rainy outside but it's a great day.
> 
> I just got off the phone with my doctor's office.  I went in with my Mom to see my dermatologist a couple weeks ago to have a mole removed from my face.  Pathology results just came back negative!
> 
> Time to focus on Fun On A Boat!



That's great Jen!!!

I'm having slight issues with my knee right now that has me a little freaked out!! I go see the doctor on Thursday and she what she says.

Hopefully it will be good news!!!


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> I sure hope this exam isn't as bad as the last. I just don't have the attention span to sit and study today.  At least i'll have all day tomorrow. I don't need to leave the house until 4:30pm-ish to get to class. So that gives me a good chunk of the day for studying. It's so hard to stay motivated right now. I'm just sick to death of school and so need a vacation. Just 3 more weeks...





DVCsince02 said:


> It's cool, grey, and rainy outside but it's a great day.
> 
> I just got off the phone with my doctor's office.  I went in with my Mom to see my dermatologist a couple weeks ago to have a mole removed from my face.  Pathology results just came back negative!
> 
> Time to focus on Fun On A Boat!




Brandie good luck on your exam today, I think you will do just fine, don't worry. 

I have had quite a few moles removed over the last couple of years.
I went to a cosmetic surgen as he promised no scars.
He also wound up being cheaper than the dermatologist.
I had 7 removed off my face, 11 off my back, and 2 off my arm.
He also removed three birth marks for me a couple of years before the mole removal. Then I had him remove the one in my ear. Every time I would itch the one in my ear it would bleed.


----------



## exwdwcm

Madi100 said:


> Good morning everyone. Off to look at a house this morning. Just a little more stress for my life.
> 
> By a show of hands - at this point who is more stressed by the fact that the cruise is only 3 weeks away insteaad of excited???
> 
> ME! I've VERY excited, but I have sooo much to do before then.


ME!!! so much to do, so little time.   and now i am sick! go figure. 



halliesmommy01 said:


> Good Morning! Hope everyone had a great weekend. I am exhausted. My son has been waking up in the middle of the night and I finally got him back to normal over theweekend and My DH undid everything I had done. When T wakes up he tries to get us to let him sleep on the couch. I had got him to stay in his bed Friday night and he slept all night Saturday. Argggg. We are also kicking the pacifier habit so it has been a long weekend.
> 
> Becky


my DH does the same thing- he has DS (18 months) trained to be 'rocked to sleep'.   and if DS even cries a second, DH runs up there.  I say let him cry for 5 minutes and he usually goes right back to sleep on his own- i am all for DS learning to self sooth, DH hasn't quite let go.    We are very lucky DS never took a pacifier, never sucked his thumb either.   i thank my lucky stars for that! 



winotracy said:


> I'm stressing about everyone asking me when the form will be ready.


No Stress Tracy- how about i ask you a question that isn't regarding signups or planning- -- like 'how are you doing today?" 



DVCsince02 said:


> It's cool, grey, and rainy outside but it's a great day.
> 
> I just got off the phone with my doctor's office. I went in with my Mom to see my dermatologist a couple weeks ago to have a mole removed from my face. Pathology results just came back negative!
> 
> Time to focus on Fun On A Boat!


yeah  great news Jen.   I am sure that is a relief.  I've had many moles removed too- always benign, but it is scary.   i have some pretty gnarly scars myself- one was taken from my nose!  My family doc always removes them and does an awesome job. 

i think i am calling the doc- i have a stupid sinus infection/cold and don't want to be miserable all week. 

oh and good luck on the test today Brandie!


----------



## georgemoe

ADP said:


> Oh man George.  Don't be doing stuff like that before the trip.  You are going to want to chew during the cruise.
> I'm patiently waiting for "The Form"!



Hey Aaron. A little dental cement and I'll be good to go! 



winotracy said:


> I'm stressing about everyone asking me when the form will be ready.



It wasn't me. I know better. I was making sure the peeps were paying attention. 



DVCsince02 said:


> I just got off the phone with my doctor's office.  I went in with my Mom to see my dermatologist a couple weeks ago to have a mole removed from my face.  Pathology results just came back negative!
> 
> Time to focus on Fun On A Boat!



Woo hoo Jen.  Great news!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

How do we know which medical conditions require sending the form?  I have it, and was planning to fax it out today, but my huband doesn't think it is necessary and is freaking out that informing them will somehow backfore and they'll say we can't get on the ship.  (Men, I know...)  Our youngest has epilepsy, takes medication for it, and hasn't had a seizure in over a year.  We don't need anything special.  Thoughts?


----------



## dis2cruise

kimisabella said:


> We had such a nice LI "mini" meet today - here is a pic
> from left to right is dh and myself, dis2cruise (Cheryl and Jim) and WLFan (Kathy, David, & Natalie)
> 
> I'm sure you all remember Kathy won the podcast cruise last summer, but unfortunatley they can't make the cruise since she is a teacher and can't take the time off - but, they are going in August instead!
> All we could talk about is how excited we are and how it's going to be so much fun - we really had a nice afternoon and plan on having a larger meet sometime in the summer so more people will be able to come.
> 
> Isn't it wonderful that we have this community where we are able to meet new friends, share common interests and have fun!




Andrea, Jim and I had a wonderful time with you and Vinny yesterday.    Kathy, David, & Natalie it was also so nice to meet you too (Natalie is such a sweetie )  Glad we did the meet yesterday Jim doesn't really ever go onto the disboards so he really doesn't know many people , however he always listens to the podcast hey at least he does one thing right !!  Looking forward to meeting you again on the cruise


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Hey Tracy -- Do you know when that form will be ready?


----------



## winotracy

georgemoe said:


> Can I beta test? Can I can I.



Corey was doing that last night.



georgemoe said:


> Hi Todd. I've filled out all my forms but don't recall this. Is this for someone with a pre-condition like diabetes?



If you have a medical condition that requires something special in your stateroom (sharps container, refrigerator for medicine, kit for hearing impaired, wheelchair accessibility), you must fill out the form.  If you have a condition that could potentially require medical attention you should fill out the form.  



exwdwcm said:


> No Stress Tracy- how about i ask you a question that isn't regarding signups or planning- -- like 'how are you doing today?"



Michelle just moved to the top of my good list 



3DisneyKids said:


> How do we know which medical conditions require sending the form?  I have it, and was planning to fax it out today, but my huband doesn't think it is necessary and is freaking out that informing them will somehow backfore and they'll say we can't get on the ship.  (Men, I know...)  Our youngest has epilepsy, takes medication for it, and hasn't had a seizure in over a year.  We don't need anything special.  Thoughts?



Yes, absolutely fill one out for that.  You want to make sure that if something happens on the ship, in the clubs, etc. that personnel can assist.  They aren't going to deny you boarding for this.


----------



## Dodie

winotracy said:


> I'm stressing about everyone asking me when the form will be ready.


----------



## Yvet

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Hey Tracy -- Do you know when that form will be ready?



She knows when they will be ready, yuou know when they are ready, everybody knows when they are ready...

They are ready when they are ready............


----------



## winotracy

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Hey Tracy -- Do you know when that form will be ready?



And with this, Lisa just moved to the top of my list (no, not the good one either).


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> And with this, Lisa just moved to the top of my list (no, not the good one either).



Does it rhyme with mitt?


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> So, when you got Madi's email did you tell Lindsay that she is not allowed to be friends with my child with absolutely no grammar skills????  Amazing that she is a straight A student and writes like that!!!  I told her that if she doesn't learn how to write to someone when she is NOT texting, her phone could be removed from her palm   And, then the second email!!!!  I'm so embarrassed.  She is not my daughter!




I laughed so hard reading both of their emails. Lindsay can't spell so I think they're even.


----------



## aGoofyMom

DVCsince02 said:


> It's cool, grey, and rainy outside but it's a great day.
> 
> I just got off the phone with my doctor's office.  I went in with my Mom to see my dermatologist a couple weeks ago to have a mole removed from my face.  Pathology results just came back negative!
> 
> Time to focus on Fun On A Boat!



Yay!  good news!



katscradle said:


> Brandie good luck on your exam today, I think you will do just fine, don't worry.
> 
> I have had quite a few moles removed over the last couple of years.
> I went to a cosmetic surgen as he promised no scars.
> He also wound up being cheaper than the dermatologist.
> I had 7 removed off my face, 11 off my back, and 2 off my arm.
> He also removed three birth marks for me a couple of years before the mole removal. Then I had him remove the one in my ear. Every time I would itch the one in my ear it would bleed.



Katherine - did you have to see your GP first to get a referral to the cosmetic surgeon???  I need to have one removed very close to my eye and my Dr sent me to a dermatologist - who deemed it was not necessary to remove.  I want it gone - I can see it.


----------



## LMO429

I am trying to keep up with this thread as best as possible so I apologize if this has been answered already.  I had a question about the buses at the end of the cruise.  What time are they expected to leave the port and around what time would they be back at the dolphin on May 14th?


----------



## spaddy

LMO429 said:


> I am trying to keep up with this thread as best as possible so I apologize if this has been answered already.  I had a question about the buses at the end of the cruise.  What time are they expected to leave the port and around what time would they be back at the dolphin on May 14th?



I haven't seen any word on that yet.  I would think we would be back by 11. (just a guess)


----------



## ADP

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Hey Tracy -- Do you know when that form will be ready?


Oh Lisa!  How could you do that to one of your teammates.  



winotracy said:


> And with this, Lisa just moved to the top of my list (no, not the good one either).





jeanigor said:


> Does it rhyme with mitt?



Very clever Todd.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

ADP said:


> Oh Lisa!  How could you do that to one of your teammates.



She knows I love her...(that's why I feel I have the right to torture her!).


----------



## jeanigor

calypso*a*go-go said:


> She knows I love her...(that's why I feel I have the right to torture her!).



Paybacks are a ...just sayin'


----------



## georgemoe

LMO429 said:


> I am trying to keep up with this thread as best as possible so I apologize if this has been answered already.  I had a question about the buses at the end of the cruise.  What time are they expected to leave the port and around what time would they be back at the dolphin on May 14th?





spaddy said:


> I haven't seen any word on that yet.  *I would think we would be back by 11.* (just a guess)



We think alike Anne. I would say around 11 as well. 





jeanigor said:


> Paybacks are a ...just sayin'



Love the beach!


----------



## maiziezoe

dpuck1998 said:


> I had one taken off my back a few months ago.  Little unnerving.  I have a cool scar now though, chixs dig scars!





I heart Frankenstein.


----------



## jeanigor

I just looked at my calendar on the wall and realized that I only have 13 more days of work left until vacation!!!! Crunch time!!!!


----------



## chirurgeon

cocowum said:


> *ME!!!!!!*​
> 
> Kim, I think George means the form to sign up for Palo brunch.



Thanks Alicia.  Not too with it this morning.  And not in the mood to think about food



aGoofyMom said:


> I have Patricia's too - love 'em!  I've been wearing them around the house until it warms up for real outside.
> 
> GOOD LUCK on the exam!
> 
> 
> 
> ooohhh...feel better!
> 
> 
> 
> I hate getting dental work done.  I still have to take DD for 2 appointments for fillings before the cruise.  Hope you get in quickly
> 
> 
> 
> ME!!  I wasn't sure what he meant either but that sounds good!!!



Thanks.  I think it is the 24 hour thing.  I have to go to the dentist to get a cavity filled on Saturday.  The first appointment they offered me was May 9th.  I said I would be out of town.



winotracy said:


> Patience my friends, patience!  We want to make sure it is working correctly, etc. so that no one gets missed from what they want to do.





jeanigor said:


> What is this patience you speak of????



I'm with you Todd, I don't know what this patience think our friend speaks of.  (Our friend do you,  like my multiquotes?)



ADP said:


> Hey Paul.  Thanks for making this Monday seem a little brighter.
> 
> 
> Cookies BBQ on Castaway Cay?  Just a guess, but I think that's it.
> 
> 
> Super Kathy!  Safe travels.
> 
> 
> Get well soon Kim!
> 
> 
> Oh man George.  Don't be doing stuff like that before the trip.  You are going to want to chew during the cruise.
> I'm patiently waiting for "The Form"!
> 
> 
> Woohooo!   Thanks for the continued countdown Todd.



Thanks Aaron, I'm thinking that might be my Palo day.  If the parasailing is only 1 hour that is.



halliesmommy01 said:


> I told him we gave them to the babies. My DH this morning told him our Dog ate them all. So he spent 15 minutes yelling at the dog trying to look in his mouth.


 Poor dog.




winotracy said:


> I'm stressing about everyone asking me when the form will be ready.





calypso*a*go-go said:


> Hey Tracy -- Do you know when that form will be ready?



Some one is cruisin' for a bruisin'


Kim


----------



## scarlett873

Is it May 9th yet?


----------



## dis2cruise

scarlett873 said:


> Is it May 9th yet?



we leave on the 8th of may but
not soon enough


----------



## disneyfan19712006

scarlett873 said:


> Is it May 9th yet?



Way not soon enough!!!!!!


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> Is it May 9th yet?



May 8th for me!


----------



## Dodie

scarlett873 said:


> Is it May 9th yet?



May 8th for us - an early Saturday arrival to look forward to!

The only thing keeping me from coming out and asking, "Is it May 8th yet?" is that I have a couple of work hurdles to get through before then. Aside from that, it can't come fast enough for me.

(I've just popped in for a minute to check on you all.  I have a secret agent/informant who's going to tip me off when/if the sign-up tool goes live while I'm busy here at work! Aren't DISers awesome?)


----------



## Tonya2426

kab407 said:


> May 8th for me!


 
May 7th for me!!!  (And I am no way near ready - haven't even found my spring clothes yet!!!)


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> (I've just popped in for a minute to check on you all.  I have a secret agent/informant who's going to tip me off when/if the sign-up tool goes live while I'm busy here at work! Aren't DISers awesome?)



Is your Secret Agent part of the same organization as Kate? Or a rival one?


----------



## Madi100

firsttimemom said:


> I laughed so hard reading both of their emails. Lindsay can't spell so I think they're even.




The part about not really liking Disney, the kid must not be mine!  Her problem is that she is so spoiled that she doesn't realize how great she's got it.  Emilie on the other hand, loves Disney just as much as I do.

I'm thrilled that they are emailing each other, though.  Madi is shy, though, so don't be surprised if she takes a little bit to warm up.  Lindsay will be good for her, though.


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> Is your Secret Agent part of the same organization as Kate? Or a rival one?


----------



## Madi100

So, we looked at the house this morning and guess what my husband wants to do?  He wants to have our house ready to put it on the market next week!!!!  This would definitely not be my dream house.  In fact, it's far from it.  But, it's a nice house, and it's WAY underpriced by about 30,000.  A relocation company has it and wants it to sell.  It's in a great neighborhood, and it's 20 years newer than the house we are now living in.  So, nicer house, nicer neighborhood, and the payment is about the same as what we are paying now.


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> Is your Secret Agent part of the same organization as Kate? Or a rival one?



I will NEVER tell!


----------



## ADP

Madi100 said:


> So, we looked at the house this morning and guess what my husband wants to do?  He wants to have our house ready to put it on the market next week!!!!  This would definitely not be my dream house.  In fact, it's far from it.  But, it's a nice house, and it's WAY underpriced by about 30,000.  A relocation company has it and wants it to sell.  It's in a great neighborhood, and it's 20 years newer than the house we are now living in.  So, nicer house, nicer neighborhood, and the payment is about the same as what we are paying now.


Sounds like a great deal.  Even better with the 8K tax credit.  Best of luck to you guys.  I hope your house sells quickly and your transition is smooth.


----------



## wishspirit

jeanigor said:


> Is your Secret Agent part of the same organization as Kate? Or a rival one?





Dodie said:


> I will NEVER tell!



No way! She would only be allowed into my Spy circle if she gave up the names of flatties and who would be taking them. Alas she has decided to go to a rival organisation! 

Therefore the teasing continues...


----------



## spaddy

Madi100 said:


> So, we looked at the house this morning and guess what my husband wants to do?  He wants to have our house ready to put it on the market next week!!!!  This would definitely not be my dream house.  In fact, it's far from it.  But, it's a nice house, and it's WAY underpriced by about 30,000.  A relocation company has it and wants it to sell.  It's in a great neighborhood, and it's 20 years newer than the house we are now living in.  So, nicer house, nicer neighborhood, and the payment is about the same as what we are paying now.



Good Luck.


----------



## jeanigor

Well I am taking a flattie. It's name is _______. I am going to my cousin's graduation on the other side of the state next weekend and playing tailor during the drive.


----------



## wishspirit

jeanigor said:


> Well I am taking a flattie. It's name is _______. I am going to my cousin's graduation on the other side of the state next weekend and playing tailor during the drive.



You just had to join in didn't you?


----------



## scarlett873

I have *three* flatties...their names are ________, ________, & ________.






Teeheehee...I love taunting...as long as i'm the taunter...


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> I have *three* flatties...their names are ________, ________, & ________.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teeheehee...I love taunting...as long as i'm the taunter...



Is one of your flatties in the room?


----------



## wishspirit

scarlett873 said:


> I have *three* flatties...their names are ________, ________, & ________.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teeheehee...I love taunting...as long as i'm the taunter...





jeanigor said:


> Is one of your flatties in the room?



 Great Kevin/Pete impersonation! 

I will find out one day! (probably a few days after the cruise! lol!)


----------



## kab407

I'm bringing Flattie ________ and they will have nice shoes!!







I like playing this game!!!!


----------



## Dodie

NASA has made some updates to their launch schedule. As predicted, one of the proposed shuttle launches has dropped off of our timeframe, but one actually still remains and now has a tentative launch time too.



> Date: May 12 +
> Mission: STS-125
> Launch Vehicle: Space Shuttle Atlantis
> Launch Site: Kennedy Space Center Launch Pad 39A
> Launch Time: 1:31 p.m. EDT +
> Description: Space Shuttle Atlantis will fly seven astronauts into space for the fifth and final servicing mission to the Hubble Space Telescope. During the 11-day flight, the crew will repair and improve the observatory's capabilities.



According to the website, the + sign by the date means _Targeted For_.

We would be at Castaway Cay on this afternoon.  I don't know what that means for viewing - if we'd see anything or not. We'd probably have better luck with a nighttime launch(?)

By the way...
My flattie is _________________ and he/she is dressed appropriately for fun on the Wonder.


----------



## katscradle

aGoofyMom said:


> Yay!  good news!
> 
> 
> 
> Katherine - did you have to see your GP first to get a referral to the cosmetic surgeon???  I need to have one removed very close to my eye and my Dr sent me to a dermatologist - who deemed it was not necessary to remove.  I want it gone - I can see it.




My MD gave me the name of the cosmetic surgen, but not a referal.
She said he was very good.
Turns out he is one of the best in Canada! 
I would either talk to your doctor, or call the board of Physicians and surgens.
Be careful who you pick.
My cosmetic surgen is in North york near yonge street and the 401.
If you are willing to come this distance I would be pleased to give you his name and #.
Like I said he is the best.
He has been one of the doctors that are fighting for the government to 
legislate who can perform certain procedures.


----------



## shellyminnie

Oooh, my turn!!

I have three flatties as well!!

They are ____________, _______________, and ________________. 

They will be well-dressed!!!

They will be either male or female and may or may not come from the US!!


----------



## DVCsince02

I have 2 flatties.  _____ and ______ are going to be so surprised.  I hope someone here starts another flattie thread and posts their pics for the other DISers to enjoy.


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> The part about not really liking Disney, the kid must not be mine!  Her problem is that she is so spoiled that she doesn't realize how great she's got it.
> 
> I'm thrilled that they are emailing each other, though.  Madi is shy, though, so don't be surprised if she takes a little bit to warm up.  Lindsay will be good for her, though.



TWINS, I tell ya!


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> So, we looked at the house this morning and guess what my husband wants to do?  He wants to have our house ready to put it on the market next week!!!!  This would definitely not be my dream house.  In fact, it's far from it.  But, it's a nice house, and it's WAY underpriced by about 30,000.  A relocation company has it and wants it to sell.  It's in a great neighborhood, and it's 20 years newer than the house we are now living in.  So, nicer house, nicer neighborhood, and the payment is about the same as what we are paying now.



ACK! The one good side is that you won't have to worry about keeping the house clean while you're gone or having people interrupt your dinner bcs they want to see the house. But it can be a lot of work to get a house ready for sale.


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> (I've just popped in for a minute to check on you all.  I have a secret agent/informant who's going to tip me off when/if the sign-up tool goes live while I'm busy here at work! Aren't DISers awesome?)





jeanigor said:


> Is your Secret Agent part of the same organization as Kate? Or a rival one?





kab407 said:


>





Dodie said:


> I will NEVER tell!





wishspirit said:


> No way! She would only be allowed into my Spy circle if she gave up the names of flatties and who would be taking them. Alas she has decided to go to a rival organisation!
> 
> Therefore the teasing continues...



Ok I'm lost. The DIS has secret agents now?


----------



## scarlett873

Oh yeah...I forgot about having someone handle to flattie thread while we're gone...eek!


----------



## aGoofyMom

katscradle said:


> My MD gave me the name of the cosmetic surgen, but not a referal.
> She said he was very good.
> Turns out he is one of the best in Canada!
> I would either talk to your doctor, or call the board of Physicians and surgens.
> Be careful who you pick.
> My cosmetic surgen is in North york near yonge street and the 401.
> If you are willing to come this distance I would be pleased to give you his name and #.
> Like I said he is the best.
> He has been one of the doctors that are fighting for the government to
> legislate who can perform certain procedures.



I have a couple of women recomending someone locally so I will probably go that route but thanks.  We just couldn't agree on whether or not I need a referal.  My Dr is hard to get a hold of, and I need to time it between trips in case the results require a new passport photo.


----------



## shellyminnie

scarlett873 said:


> Oh yeah...I forgot about having someone handle to flattie thread while we're gone...eek!



Isn't Annette doing it??


----------



## katscradle

aGoofyMom said:


> I have a couple of women recomending someone locally so I will probably go that route but thanks.  We just couldn't agree on whether or not I need a referal.  My Dr is hard to get a hold of, and I need to time it between trips in case the results require a new passport photo.



Oh and here i was thinking, I could meet you, and go with you to hold your hand. Then we could do a lunch.


----------



## georgemoe

Hi Katherine.  Where is John? Did you take the computer away from him?


----------



## Madi100

firsttimemom said:


> ACK! The one good side is that you won't have to worry about keeping the house clean while you're gone or having people interrupt your dinner bcs they want to see the house. But it can be a lot of work to get a house ready for sale.



See that is where James and I disagree. He is fine just putting it on the market, dirty underwear on the floor and all.  ONe of us will be busting our butts to get it ready to sell.


----------



## cocowum

winotracy said:


> Patience my friends, patience!  We want to make sure it is working correctly, etc. so that no one gets missed from what they want to do.


Take all the time you need.  Waiting is half the fun. 



winotracy said:


> I'm stressing about everyone asking me when the form will be ready.


Just for the record, George asked not me! 

Sorry George, I don't want to end up on Tracy's naughty list. 



calypso*a*go-go said:


> Hey Tracy -- Do you know when that form will be ready?


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Hi Katherine.  Where is John? Did you take the computer away from him?




He's at work.
He almost ordered me a laptop last night through Dell.
By the time he was done it was almost $1600.
So he's said we will go look at future shop first.


----------



## georgemoe

georgemoe said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> *So who else is dying to get "The Form"?*
> 
> Too the office and need to call the dentist. I chewed a crown off last night.





cocowum said:


> Take all the time you need.  Waiting is half the fun.
> 
> 
> Just for the record, George asked not me!
> 
> Sorry George, I don't want to end up on Tracy's naughty list.



And to set it straight again before Baba gets me on the bad list, I didn't ask Tracy anything. I know better. 

*I was asking everyone else a question.* 

Phew!


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> He's at work.
> He almost ordered me a laptop last night through Dell.
> By the time he was done it was almost $1600.
> So he's said we will go look at future shop first.



New laptop, new car. He really really  you.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Just received an e-mail from the muddy buddy. They put out the starting order. There will be 17 waves. The waves are based upon the *combined *age of the race team. Wave 1 starts at 0645.

Waves:

Wave 1. Beast, & male 45 & under
Wave 2. male 64-55,& male 56-65
Wave 3. male 66-75 & 96-over
Wave 4. male 76-85 & male 86-95, co-ed 45 & under

All of the other waves are co-ed & female only.
Me and Don will be in Wave 1 in the Beast division. The other two teams will have to figure it out based on age.


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> New laptop, new car. He really really  you.




I know he does.
However getting him to make a decision is the hard part. 
He doesn't like to part with his money. 
He comes by that honestly though, his dad was like that.


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> Just received an e-mail from the muddy buddy. They put out the starting order. There will be 17 waves. The waves are based upon the *combined *age of the race team. Wave 1 starts at 0645.
> 
> Waves:
> 
> Wave 1. Beast, & male 45 & under
> Wave 2. male 64-55,& male 56-65
> Wave 3. male 66-75 & 96-over
> Wave 4. male 76-85 & male 86-95, co-ed 45 & under
> 
> All of the other waves are co-ed & female only.
> Me and Don will be in Wave 1 in the Beast division. The other two teams will have to figure it out based on age.



I will try to be there before the 6:45 am start time.
However I do not think John will be there at that ungodly 
hour of the morning.


----------



## wishspirit

kab407 said:


> I'm bringing Flattie ________ and they will have nice shoes!!
> I like playing this game!!!!





Dodie said:


> By the way...
> My flattie is _________________ and he/she is dressed appropriately for fun on the Wonder.





shellyminnie said:


> Oooh, my turn!!
> 
> I have three flatties as well!!
> 
> They are ____________, _______________, and ________________.
> 
> They will be well-dressed!!!
> 
> They will be either male or female and may or may not come from the US!!





DVCsince02 said:


> I have 2 flatties.  _____ and ______ are going to be so surprised.  I hope someone here starts another flattie thread and posts their pics for the other DISers to enjoy.



 So, SO mean! 



georgemoe said:


> Ok I'm lost. The DIS has secret agents now?



Yes, I am British spy on a quest to find out who has my flattie, if I have one at all!



Launchpad11B said:


> Just received an e-mail from the muddy buddy. They put out the starting order. There will be 17 waves. The waves are based upon the *combined *age of the race team. Wave 1 starts at 0645.
> 
> Waves:
> 
> Wave 1. Beast, & male 45 & under
> Wave 2. male 64-55,& male 56-65
> Wave 3. male 66-75 & 96-over
> Wave 4. male 76-85 & male 86-95, co-ed 45 & under
> 
> All of the other waves are co-ed & female only.
> Me and Don will be in Wave 1 in the Beast division. The other two teams will have to figure it out based on age.



Why do men go first? Do a lot more men compete than women? Women just not that silly/up for the mud??


----------



## stenogoddess

We'll be on the road at the start of the Muddy Buddy, but we'll be there in spirt!


----------



## stenogoddess

for you all going Drinking Around the World, I wanted to make sure y'all saw this T-shirt design just in case anybody wanted to get crazy and make some shirts.  

http://disign.mickeysmailbox.com/daw1


And desgins for the Twigals and guys:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2127058


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Just received an e-mail from the muddy buddy. They put out the starting order. There will be 17 waves. The waves are based upon the *combined *age of the race team. Wave 1 starts at 0645.
> 
> Waves:
> 
> Wave 1. Beast, & male 45 & under
> Wave 2. male 64-55,& male 56-65
> Wave 3. male 66-75 & 96-over
> Wave 4. male 76-85 & male 86-95, co-ed 45 & under
> 
> All of the other waves are co-ed & female only.
> Me and Don will be in Wave 1 in the Beast division. The other two teams will have to figure it out based on age.



Ugh, why do we have to run with all the young guys?  The average age in our wave will be like 22-23!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> Ugh, why do we have to run with all the young guys?  The average age in our wave will be like 22-23!!



And we will crush them all!! It's time to man up!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> And we will crush them all!! It's time to man up!


----------



## Madi100

Well, I'm a bit bummed, but at the same time I'm a lot less stressed.  But, the house will be a no go.  I told you it was a good deal.  There are three deals on the table, ours not being one of them.  I'm okay with it, because it was all very sudden.


----------



## spaddy

dpuck1998 said:


> Ugh, why do we have to run with all the young guys?  The average age in our wave will be like 22-23!!



I thought it was interesting to put the heaviest guys with the youngest guys.  I am sure you will beat them all.


----------



## Dodie

Madi100 said:


> Well, I'm a bit bummed, but at the same time I'm a lot less stressed.  But, the house will be a no go.  I told you it was a good deal.  There are three deals on the table, ours not being one of them.  I'm okay with it, because it was all very sudden.



You knew it didn't feel right. This just means it wasn't. Now you can relax and just focus on your upcoming vacation instead of scurrying to get your house ready to go on the market.


----------



## Madi100

Dodie said:


> You knew it didn't feel right. This just means it wasn't. Now you can relax and just focus on your upcoming vacation instead of scurrying to get your house ready to go on the market.



You are exactly right.  But the price just couldn't be beat.


----------



## Madi100

What exactly do I need to print out from my documents?


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> And we will crush them all!! It's time to man up!





dpuck1998 said:


>





spaddy said:


> I thought it was interesting to put the heaviest guys with the youngest guys.  I am sure you will beat them all.


Wave 4 DISers will be cheering you guys on!  Let them have it Team Beast!


----------



## MenashaCorp

georgemoe said:


> And to set it straight again before Baba gets me on the bad list, I didn't ask Tracy anything. I know better.
> 
> *I was asking everyone else a question.*
> 
> Phew!


 
No worries--Everybody loves George!!! 

If I may be  -- 
I *LOVE* the spot where your siggie photo was taken!! That's one of my favorite spots in all the parks!!



Launchpad11B said:


> Just received an e-mail from the muddy buddy. They put out the starting order. There will be 17 waves. The waves are based upon the *combined *age of the race team. Wave 1 starts at 0645.
> 
> Waves:
> 
> Wave 1. Beast, & male 45 & under
> Wave 2. male 64-55,& male 56-65
> Wave 3. male 66-75 & 96-over
> Wave 4. male 76-85 & male 86-95, co-ed 45 & under
> 
> All of the other waves are co-ed & female only.
> Me and Don will be in Wave 1 in the Beast division. The other two teams will have to figure it out based on age.


 
Beast SMASH!!!!!  How can you NOT win with Kevin and John watching??



dpuck1998 said:


> Ugh, why do we have to run with all the young guys? The average age in our wave will be like 22-23!!


 
Dude - Guys don't r-e-a-l-l-y "peak" in their teens-20s!!! I have it on good authority that you/we are in the best age range for what REALLY matters!!   Got it on TAPE!!! 



Launchpad11B said:


> And we will crush them all!! It's time to man up!


 
HULK SMASH!!!!!






Look familiar?!?


----------



## scarlett873

PHEW...Microeconomics is DONE! The instructor surprised us by allowing open book and open notes during the test. I may have actually passed it! 

Next class is Macroeconomics...i've been looking forward to this one for awhile now...can anyone guess why??


----------



## winotracy

Madi100 said:


> What exactly do I need to print out from my documents?



After you complete the registration and payment authorizations for each person, your cruise contract button will be available.  Click and review the cruise contract (print if you'd like) and then at the bottom of the cruise contract you can continue for the signature page.  This is the page(s) you want to print and take with you.  There will be two signature pages with a summary.  This is what you will bring.


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> PHEW...Microeconomics is DONE! The instructor surprised us by allowing open book and open notes during the test. I may have actually passed it!
> 
> Next class is Macroeconomics...i've been looking forward to this one for awhile now...can anyone guess why??


BIG Numbers???   
Last Econ class???  Last class in general???  

Just guessin'


----------



## scarlett873

ADP said:


> BIG Numbers???
> Last Econ class???  Last class in general???
> 
> Just guessin'


Nope, nope, and nope...


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> PHEW...Microeconomics is DONE! The instructor surprised us by allowing open book and open notes during the test. I may have actually passed it!
> 
> Next class is Macroeconomics...i've been looking forward to this one for awhile now...can anyone guess why??



Because it means your goin on a cruise soon?


----------



## DLBDS

Hoping you guys can help me out with a printing problem.... I'm trying to print out some more magnets and I can't get a true lime green color no matter what I do. I have Contrast, Brightness, Color Temperature, Tint and Saturation. Is there something else I can adjust to make the color right? It's difficult because it looks just as limey as it can be on the monitor but prints out plain 'ol green! Help?


----------



## scarlett873

tickledtink33 said:


> Because it means your goin on a cruise soon?



And we have a winner!! 

Macroeconomics is the class that I will have to miss one session because of the cruise!!


----------



## Madi100

winotracy said:


> After you complete the registration and payment authorizations for each person, your cruise contract button will be available.  Click and review the cruise contract (print if you'd like) and then at the bottom of the cruise contract you can continue for the signature page.  This is the page(s) you want to print and take with you.  There will be two signature pages with a summary.  This is what you will bring.



I have three sheets that printed out.  One is for signatures.  One talks about charging.  One has passport info on it.  Is this all?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> And we have a winner!!
> 
> Macroeconomics is the class that I will have to miss one session because of the cruise!!



WOOHOO!

Hopefully missing that 1 session won't put you too far behind.


----------



## ADP

tickledtink33 said:


> Because it means your goin on a cruise soon?





scarlett873 said:


> And we have a winner!!
> 
> Macroeconomics is the class that I will have to miss one session because of the cruise!!





tickledtink33 said:


> WOOHOO!
> 
> Hopefully missing that 1 session won't put you too far behind.


What can I say...I'm a guy!  Sometimes I miss the obvious.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Launchpad11B said:


> And we will crush them all!! It's time to man up!



Speaking of "Manning up," I am trying to decide on which "Murse" to take with me on the cruise.


----------



## spaddy

k5jmh said:


> Speaking of "Manning up," I am trying to decide on which "Murse" to take with me on the cruise.



That is a lot of murses.  You might have more murses than I have purses. Although I am not sure if all of them count as murses.


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> Well, I'm a bit bummed, but at the same time I'm a lot less stressed.  But, the house will be a no go.  I told you it was a good deal.  There are three deals on the table, ours not being one of them.  I'm okay with it, because it was all very sudden.



It's hard not to get emotional about a real estate purchase- you imagine your furniture in the house, where you'd put your christmas tree, which kid gets which room, etc.  But the perfect one for you is still out there.


----------



## WebmasterMike

spaddy said:


> That is a lot of murses.  You might have more murses than I have purses. Although I am not sure if all of them count as murses.



...and Christy got our "Cruise Cooler" or "Cruiler"....


----------



## Madi100

k5jmh said:


> ...and Christy got our "Cruise Cooler" or "Cruiler"....




Speaking of cooler....  Are people using these as carry-ons or checked luggage?


----------



## dpuck1998

k5jmh said:


> Speaking of "Manning up," I am trying to decide on which "Murse" to take with me on the cruise.



If it holds a laptop then its not a murse!  right?


----------



## Madi100

firsttimemom said:


> It's hard not to get emotional about a real estate purchase- you imagine your furniture in the house, where you'd put your christmas tree, which kid gets which room, etc.  But the perfect one for you is still out there.




Yeah, I'll be over it tomorrow, lol.  It was quite the stressful topic in my head.


----------



## firsttimemom

k5jmh said:


> ...and Christy got our "Cruise Cooler" or "Cruiler"....



there will be a lot of those 'cruilers' on the ship! Note to self- put some ID on ours!


----------



## MinnieGarden

Madi100 said:


> Speaking of cooler....  Are people using these as carry-ons or checked luggage?



Ours will be checked in my suitcase.  I'm shipping some adult beverages to a friend in Kissimmee and will then put those in the cooler and carry on board the ship.


----------



## WebmasterMike

dpuck1998 said:


> If it holds a laptop then its not a murse!  right?



From the Urban Dictionary

murse   http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=murse# 
  a man's designer bag, to hold a laptop and other man supplies, such as bongs, pipes and firearms. 

Damn, did u see Ty's new murse that's phat! He can fit a laptop, glock and bong all in it and it's got gucci prints all over it! Phat! ​


----------



## dpuck1998

k5jmh said:


> From the Urban Dictionary
> 
> murse   http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=murse#
> a man's designer bag, to hold a laptop and other man supplies, such as bongs, pipes and firearms.
> 
> Damn, did u see Ty's new murse that's phat! He can fit a laptop, glock and bong all in it and it's got gucci prints all over it! Phat! ​



Was that the top vote getter on urban dictionary?  Can't deny it if its the top vote getter!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

dpuck1998 said:


> Was that the top vote getter on urban dictionary?  Can't deny it if its the top vote getter!!



No, #6.  But at least it was on the first pages!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Mornin' people. It's gonna be a great day!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> PHEW...Microeconomics is DONE! The instructor surprised us by allowing open book and open notes during the test. I may have actually passed it!
> 
> Next class is Macroeconomics...i've been looking forward to this one for awhile now...can anyone guess why??



Is Macro your final class? Your final class before the cruise? Either way, The end is in sight. Good for you. 

EDIT:
OOPS. Just got caught up. The cruise is a very worthwhile reason to miss a little bit of class, just ask my Daughter!!!   Sometimes you have to do what you have to do!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

I'll see you all on Thursday. I've got to go away for a couple of days for work. Behave yourselves!!!


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> I'll see you all on Thursday. I've got to go away for a couple of days for work. Behave yourselves!!!



Hi Paul. Take it easy and see you Thursday.


----------



## firsttimemom

Launchpad11B said:


> I'll see you all on Thursday. I've got to go away for a couple of days for work.



that sounds so secret and spy-like. Are you sure you're not Jack Bauer?


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> Take all the time you need.  Waiting is half the fun. [/SIZE]



Have you hit your head? Or are you just trying to brown nose your way onto the good list?



dpuck1998 said:


> Ugh, why do we have to run with all the young guys?  The average age in our wave will be like 22-23!!



Wanna trade?



MenashaCorp said:


> Dude - Guys don't r-e-a-l-l-y "peak" in their teens-20s!!! I have it on good authority that you/we are in the best age range for what REALLY matters!!   Got it on TAPE!!!



I thought women peaked at your age....



tickledtink33 said:


> Hopefully missing that 1 session won't put you too far behind.



I don't think she cares if it does.



k5jmh said:


> Speaking of "Manning up," I am trying to decide on which "Murse" to take with me on the cruise.



I vote the one on the top row far right. With Pluto on the flap. As long as it won't get confused with mine...








k5jmh said:


> ...and Christy got our "Cruise Cooler" or "Cruiler"....



That looks familiar....



Madi100 said:


> Speaking of cooler....  Are people using these as carry-ons or checked luggage?



Carry on. With some adult beverages...My friends all wonder why I am bringing a Mickey cooler to parties that is adorned with Mickey decorations.



Launchpad11B said:


> I'll see you all on Thursday. I've got to go away for a couple of days for work. Behave yourselves!!!



Go take out some pseudo terrorists!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> I'll see you all on Thursday. I've got to go away for a couple of days for work. Behave yourselves!!!



Have fun!  Bring lots of smoke and flash!!


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> I'll see you all on Thursday. I've got to go away for a couple of days for work. Behave yourselves!!!



Have fun blowing things up and stay safe!!!


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> I'll see you all on Thursday. I've got to go away for a couple of days for work. Behave yourselves!!!



Have a great trip and take care of yourself.


----------



## katscradle

Good morning!
15 days till WDW!!


----------



## dpuck1998

katscradle said:


> Good morning!
> 15 days till WDW!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Morning!!!

Have fun and be safe Paul!


----------



## jeanigor

Fun on a Boat! Fun on a Boat!
Just 19 more days until Fun on a Boat!


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Fun on a Boat! Fun on a Boat!
> Just 19 more days until Fun on a Boat!



 It is sort of surreal how close it is getting.


----------



## DVCsince02

OMG we're in the teens!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

So anybody hear anything about the form? If I ask and Tracy can't see it, do I still get put on the naughty list? Who is in charge of enforcing the naughty list? I talked to Chris (crazydisneyman) last night. And his DD. I'm glad I am not the only one that is excited about this trip. And by the way we are in Wave 2 due to our age. But I am sure we will race wherever/whenever we are allowed to in order to be with our teammates.


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> OMG we're in the teens!!!!!!!!


19 more days until Fun on a Boat, but less than that before getting to WDW.  I think Yvet and Emeil maybe the first to arrive later next week.


----------



## jeanigor

ADP said:


> 19 more days until Fun on a Boat, but less than that before getting to WDW.  I think Yvet and Emeil maybe the first to arrive later next week.



I thought they were leaving on Friday......


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


> I thought they were leaving on Friday......


You maybe right...I may have my Fridays mixed up!    Even better if true!


----------



## DVCsince02

The thread Kim started says they arrive on Friday.

ETA - the 24th.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> The thread Kim started says they arrive on Friday.



The 24th or the 1st?


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> The 24th or the 1st?



I believe she said that they would be in this Friday, meaning the 24th!


----------



## exwdwcm

morning all......sick today, hoping to make it in the office this afternoon or at least work from home.   going back to bed now! 

i am packing my cruise cooler in my luggage from DFW to MCO, then i'll take it out and carry it on the ship full of beverages after a visit to the store in orlando!


----------



## LMO429

DVCsince02 said:


> OMG we're in the teens!!!!!!!!





  I can not believe the cruise is so close!!!!


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> Good morning!
> 15 days till WDW!!



Hi Kath!


----------



## georgemoe

exwdwcm said:


> morning all......sick today, hoping to make it in the office this afternoon or at least work from home.   going back to bed now!
> 
> i am packing my cruise cooler in my luggage from DFW to MCO, then i'll take it out and carry it on the ship full of beverages after a visit to the store in orlando!



Same thing here Michelle. Cooler being packed. Hope you feel better.


----------



## katscradle

Morning George!


----------



## scarlett873

Launchpad11B said:


> I'll see you all on Thursday. I've got to go away for a couple of days for work. Behave yourselves!!!



I think you have confused us with some other group of cruisers...we don't behave...


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> The thread Kim started says they arrive on Friday.
> 
> ETA - the 24th.





jeanigor said:


> The 24th or the 1st?





shellyminnie said:


> I believe she said that they would be in this Friday, meaning the 24th!


Yea...The 24th.  Thanks for pointing that out guys.  Looks like the party starts this Friday!


----------



## jeanigor

Getting close to 2500


----------



## Madi100

Good morning all!!!  I can't believe how close we are to this cruise!!  I still have so many things to do.  

I need to get park tickets for my girls.  Is it too late to get them through Undercover Tourist?  If so, I'll just order them through WDW.


----------



## shellyminnie

ADP said:


> Yea...The 24th.  Thanks for pointing that out guys.  Looks like the party starts this Friday!



I love how they take these loooonnnnggggg 3 week vacations! I wish I could do that!!


----------



## DVCsince02

We are getting our tickets from Disney.


----------



## shellyminnie

2500??

Dang, missed it by 1!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

exwdwcm said:


> morning all......sick today, hoping to make it in the office this afternoon or at least work from home.   going back to bed now!
> 
> i am packing my cruise cooler in my luggage from DFW to MCO, then i'll take it out and carry it on the ship full of beverages after a visit to the store in orlando!



Hope you feel better soon!


Paul ~ be safe!


ETA: *2500*!


----------



## jeanigor

I just realized I don't have anything lined up to get back to the airport when I leave!


----------



## katscradle

maiziezoe said:


> Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> 
> Paul ~ be safe!



Congrats on 2500! 
Just realized my cruise ticker isn't showing up. 
Will have to get John to fix that when he gets up.


----------



## spaddy

Madi100 said:


> Good morning all!!!  I can't believe how close we are to this cruise!!  I still have so many things to do.
> 
> I need to get park tickets for my girls.  Is it too late to get them through Undercover Tourist?  If so, I'll just order them through WDW.



I know that I got them quickly from UCT.  Do you have the Mousesavers link?



jeanigor said:


> I just realized I don't have anything lined up to get back to the airport when I leave!



You leaving Saturday?


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> I just realized I don't have anything lined up to get back to the airport when I leave!



 You might need that!!



katscradle said:


> Congrats on 2500!
> Just realized my cruise ticker isn't showing up.
> Will have to get John to fix that when he gets up.



Mine's not either!!


----------



## disneyfan19712006

jeanigor said:


> I just realized I don't have anything lined up to get back to the airport when I leave!



Maybe your subconcious made you forget. You don't really want to go home.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Madi100 said:


> Good morning all!!!  I can't believe how close we are to this cruise!!  I still have so many things to do.
> 
> I need to get park tickets for my girls.  Is it too late to get them through Undercover Tourist?  If so, I'll just order them through WDW.



I ordered mine through Dreams. Quick and painless!


----------



## Madi100

spaddy said:


> I know that I got them quickly from UCT.  Do you have the Mousesavers link?



No, I don't have the link.


----------



## spaddy

Madi100 said:


> No, I don't have the link.



PM me your email address and I will forward it to you.


----------



## disneyfan19712006

Good Mornin',
I'm trying to keep up with this thread. The school semester is almost over. I have finals first week of May. My son's custody case is in pre-trial this Friday. Trial will be before the cruise so I might get to see my grand daughter. Almost finished with all school work. I graduate with my associates degree the night before the cruise. 

wow I need to take a minute and breathe. I wish we were going to Disney to, but I will settle for 4 fun days on a boat with fellow DISer's any time. 

Only 8 more days of work!! Yeah

Can't wait to meet everyone. 

19 days left


----------



## sandyh67

Hey everybody!!

What's been going on here?  Did I miss anything?
I spent ALL of last week reading the last 3 books of the twilight series, and I mean every waking hour of last week, really did not even eat.  

I am very sad I am through all of them- including all of Midnight Sun that is on Stephenie's website.  Sooo I am re-reading them now!

Kristen is now on Eclipse, so will join us for the meet, but I am sorry to say she is not team Edward 
She likes Jacob more, how is that possible??   
I will have to talk to that girl.....


----------



## pershing

Hi! Just stopping in to say hello!

...and let you know that priceline rental car prices for the bidding area have dropped for our time period..for those of us still renting a car for the podcast cruise.

I just an accepted mco bid for $11/day economy for May 8 thru May 17:

Your Offer Price: $11.00 (per day) 
Total Rental Days: 9 days(8 days and 12 hours) 
Subtotal: $99.00 
Taxes and Fees:  $75.58 
Total Charges: $174.58 
Lowest Published Price: $567.99 
Total Savings:* $393.41 (You saved 69%) 

Hertz no less! Hope that helps somebody!


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> You leaving Saturday?



Yup. In the evening.



disneyfan19712006 said:


> Maybe your subconcious made you forget. You don't really want to go home.



I really don't. But I need to. Durned work.



sandyh67 said:


> Kristen is now on Eclipse, so will join us for the meet, but I am sorry to say she is not team Edward
> She likes Jacob more, how is that possible??
> I will have to talk to that girl.....



Quoi? Tisk, tisk, tisk.


----------



## shellyminnie

Here's a pic my Mom just sent me:






Cats are so dramatic!!


----------



## winotracy

I freaked my husband out last night.  

I was working on something with all of your names and DISboard names.  I just had first names and DISboard names and I was able to put together all the last names but one (and I had the right letter of the alphabet for that one).  Thinking about it now, that is pretty scary.


----------



## chirurgeon

jeanigor said:


> I just realized I don't have anything lined up to get back to the airport when I leave!



Took another day off to get better.  At least my stomach seems to be better.   As far as getting to and from the hotel, I have reserved an FL Tours town car since they are back to being sponsors on the site.  O, and by the way,

16 Days Until WDW for me

Kim


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> I freaked my husband out last night.
> 
> I was working on something with all of your names and DISboard names.  I just had first names and DISboard names and I was able to put together all the last names but one (and I had the right letter of the alphabet for that one).  Thinking about it now, that is pretty scary.



The abilities of our RoboTA astound us, too.


----------



## chirurgeon

ASK TRACY

I asked this earlier, but I think the question got lost. Imagine that .

I have a denim sundress I was thinking of bringing to wear for the Palo brunch.  Would this be OK?

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## chirurgeon

Todd, do you have a hi res version of your cruise logo, with the black border? I would like to use it for one of my door magnets.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## DVCsince02

I would say yes Kim.  Got a pic?


----------



## MenashaCorp

chirurgeon said:


> ASK TRACY
> 
> I asked this earlier, but I think the question got lost. Imagine that .
> 
> I have a denim sundress I was thinking of bringing to wear for the Palo brunch. Would this be OK?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kim


 


DVCsince02 said:


> I would say yes Kim. Got a pic?


 
I'd say no, both to be contrary in general  and because I had planned to wear a denim sundress as well...


----------



## dpuck1998

Am I the only one that has to highlight every post just to make sure they don't contain "hidden" messages?

Just saying Todd...


----------



## chirurgeon

DVCsince02 said:


> I would say yes Kim.  Got a pic?



Here is a link:
http://images-p.qvc.com/is-viewers/dynapi/src/lib/tsapi/images/cover.gif?315x280

The picture didn't want to show up.  I'm lucky I can get my own pictures to show up here.

Kim


----------



## dpuck1998

chirurgeon said:


> Here is a link:
> http://images-p.qvc.com/is-viewers/dynapi/src/lib/tsapi/images/cover.gif?315x280
> 
> The picture didn't want to show up.  I'm lucky I can get my own pictures to show up here.
> 
> Kim



Stop messing with me....


----------



## chirurgeon

MenashaCorp said:


> I'd say no, both to be contrary in general  and because I had planned to wear a denim sundress as well...



Darn, Jason and me wearing the same dress.  I guess we will have to make sure we aren't going the same morning. 

Kim


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> Am I the only one that has to highlight every post just to make sure they don't contain "hidden" messages?
> 
> Just saying Todd...



I do it to.


----------



## maiziezoe

winotracy said:


> I freaked my husband out last night.
> 
> I was working on something with all of your names and DISboard names.  I just had first names and DISboard names and I was able to put together all the last names but one (and I had the right letter of the alphabet for that one).  Thinking about it now, that is pretty scary.



That's amazing. You are going to be so sick of us by May 14th!



MenashaCorp said:


> I'd say no, both to be contrary in general  and because I had planned to wear a denim sundress as well...


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> Todd, do you have a hi res version of your cruise logo, with the black border? I would like to use it for one of my door magnets.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kim



Sent.



dpuck1998 said:


> Am I the only one that has to highlight every post just to make sure they don't contain "hidden" messages?
> 
> Just saying Todd...



What??????


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> I'd say no, both to be contrary in general  and because I had planned to wear a denim sundress as well...



With you new orange sneakers?  Stunning!



Morning all!  

Are the boards slow or is just me this morning?


----------



## ADP

MenashaCorp said:


> I'd say no, both to be contrary in general  and because I had planned to wear a denim sundress as well...


I thought you were wearing the denim suit?  



dpuck1998 said:


> Am I the only one that has to highlight every post just to make sure they don't contain "hidden" messages?
> 
> Just saying Todd...


  I do it too!  



dpuck1998 said:


> Stop messing with me....


I didn't see the dress in the link...Is it invisable?  



kab407 said:


> With you new orange sneakers?  Stunning!
> 
> Morning all!
> 
> Are the boards slow or is just me this morning?


Hi Kathy!


----------



## kab407

Morning Aaron!


----------



## chirurgeon

ADP said:


> I thought you were wearing the denim suit?
> 
> 
> I do it too!
> 
> 
> I didn't see the dress in the link...Is it invisable?
> 
> 
> Hi Kathy!



Sorry, I didn't realize the picture wasn't there.  Here is another link.

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...m-Co-Smocked-Detail-Chambray-Sleeveless-Dress

Kim


----------



## georgemoe

winotracy said:


> I freaked my husband out last night.
> 
> I was working on something with all of your names and DISboard names.  I just had first names and DISboard names and I was able to put together all the last names but one (and I had the right letter of the alphabet for that one).  Thinking about it now, that is pretty scary.



We are safe with ASKTracy.


----------



## georgemoe

shellyminnie said:


> Here's a pic my Mom just sent me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are so dramatic!!



Where is the picture Shelly? 



dpuck1998 said:


> Am I the only one that has to highlight every post just to make sure they don't contain "hidden" messages?
> 
> Just saying Todd...



 



kab407 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Are the boards slow or is just me this morning?



Hi Kathy. The are slow for me at (most) times as well. At the office or home and with three different computers.


----------



## kimisabella

Madi100 said:


> Good morning all!!!  I can't believe how close we are to this cruise!!  I still have so many things to do.
> 
> I need to get park tickets for my girls.  Is it too late to get them through Undercover Tourist?  If so, I'll just order them through WDW.



Nicole - I just ordered my tickets from undercover tourist - the site says it takes 10 business days for delivery, but I ordered mine on Friday the 10th and they were delivered to me on Tuesday the 14th so it was really quick!


----------



## winotracy

chirurgeon said:


> ASK TRACY
> 
> I asked this earlier, but I think the question got lost. Imagine that .
> 
> I have a denim sundress I was thinking of bringing to wear for the Palo brunch.  Would this be OK?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kim



I think so.  Don't see any problem there.


----------



## winotracy

georgemoe said:


> We are safe with ASKTracy.



I left out the really scary part.  My husband was then reading me room numbers and on some of them I was able to say who was in the room - Brandie, Corey's dad, Lori, Rex, Mindy, Becky, Teresa (of course all the suites too).


----------



## kab407

chirurgeon said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize the picture wasn't there.  Here is another link.
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...m-Co-Smocked-Detail-Chambray-Sleeveless-Dress
> 
> Kim



Cute dress Kim!


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> I left out the really scary part.  My husband was then reading me room numbers and on some of them I was able to say who was in the room - Brandie, Corey's dad, Lori, Rex, Mindy, Becky, Teresa (of course all the suites too).



But what was my room number two rooms ago???? Its the only one that I remember without any doubt...7070


----------



## georgemoe

winotracy said:


> I left out the really scary part.  My husband was then reading me room numbers and on some of them I was able to say who was in the room - Brandie, Corey's dad, Lori, Rex, Mindy, Becky, Teresa (of course all the suites too).



That is cool Tracy.   Nice of Bill to help you out.


----------



## spaddy

chirurgeon said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize the picture wasn't there.  Here is another link.
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...m-Co-Smocked-Detail-Chambray-Sleeveless-Dress
> 
> Kim



Very cute.  I need to start working out my outfits.


----------



## chirurgeon

winotracy said:


> I think so.  Don't see any problem there.





winotracy said:


> I left out the really scary part.  My husband was then reading me room numbers and on some of them I was able to say who was in the room - Brandie, Corey's dad, Lori, Rex, Mindy, Becky, Teresa (of course all the suites too).



You are truly amazing.



kab407 said:


> Cute dress Kim!



Thanks, Tracy and Kathy.  I have to check on the time frame of the parasailing excursion to see what time I want to try and get my Palo reservation.  Unless I want to try for Wednesday.

Kim


----------



## tickledtink33

ADP said:


> I didn't see the dress in the link...Is it invisable?



Hopefully it won't be invisible when she wears it.


----------



## tickledtink33

Good Morning

Can't believe this trip is only 2 weeks away.  It feels like I have soooo much to get done between now and then.  I'm half way between excited and stressed.


----------



## ADP

tickledtink33 said:


> Hopefully it won't be invisible when she wears it.





tickledtink33 said:


> Good Morning
> Well....   I do see the dress now.  It looks great Kim!
> 
> Can't believe this trip is only 2 weeks away.  It feels like I have soooo much to get done between now and then.  I'm half way between excited and stressed.


I know what you mean.  I sort of have that feeling as well.  Although I'm starting to tip the scales more towards excited.  Hey....If we forget something...Oh well, life and vacation continue.


----------



## dpuck1998

winotracy said:


> I left out the really scary part.  My husband was then reading me room numbers and on some of them I was able to say who was in the room - Brandie, Corey's dad, Lori, Rex, Mindy, Becky, Teresa (of course all the suites too).



I bet you had no problem remembering all the DIS'ers on deck 1


----------



## winotracy

dpuck1998 said:


> I bet you had no problem remembering all the DIS'ers on deck 1



Of course!


----------



## spaddy

I need some computer help.  I thought someone here might have an idea.

I can't get to the DCL section of the wdwinfo.com.  It is really weird.  It just completely locks up my IE.  I can get to the site on other computers on the same network.  Any ideas?  I have restarted my computer and it is still happening from yesterday.  


Since I can't get to the site to look at Navigators.  What is the dress for Monday and Wednesday night?


----------



## dpuck1998

spaddy said:


> I need some computer help.  I thought someone here might have an idea.
> 
> I can't get to the DCL section of the wdwinfo.com.  It is really weird.  It just completely locks up my IE.  I can get to the site on other computers on the same network.  Any ideas?  I have restarted my computer and it is still happening from yesterday.
> 
> 
> Since I can't get to the site to look at Navigators.  What is the dress for Monday and Wednesday night?



download and install firefox.  www.firefox.com


----------



## ADP

spaddy said:


> I need some computer help.  I thought someone here might have an idea.
> 
> I can't get to the DCL section of the wdwinfo.com.  It is really weird.  It just completely locks up my IE.  I can get to the site on other computers on the same network.  Any ideas?  I have restarted my computer and it is still happening from yesterday.
> 
> 
> Since I can't get to the site to look at Navigators.  What is the dress for Monday and Wednesday night?


What is the specific error message you receive, or do you even get an error message?  What do you mean by "locks up"?  

BTW - Monday is Dress Up attire and Wednesday is Casual attire.


----------



## spaddy

dpuck1998 said:


> download and install firefox.  www.firefox.com



I will try that.  Not all the online stuff I need to do for work is compatiable with Foxfire so I usually just stick with IE.  I like Safari too.



ADP said:


> What is the specific error message you receive, or do you even get an error message?  What do you mean by "locks up"?
> 
> BTW - Monday is Dress Up attire and Wednesday is Casual attire.



It have to ctrl-alt-del and close internet explorer. Internet Explorer says not responding.

Thanks for the info.  Trying to figure out my outfits.


----------



## Dodie

Morning computernut friends! 

Another crazy work day here, but my secret agent is still on the case, being my eyes and ears on the thread to alert me should *the sign-up thing-y* go live today. 

I'm going to have to sit down with a couple of you (note this, Kathy) and unload over drinks (imagine that!) on the cruise about the work month leading up to this vacation!


----------



## ADP

Dodie said:


> Morning computernut friends!
> 
> Another crazy work day here, but my secret agent is still on the case, being my eyes and ears on the thread to alert me should *the sign-up thing-y* go live today.
> 
> I'm going to have to sit down with a couple of you (note this, Kathy) and unload over drinks (imagine that!) on the cruise about the work month leading up to this vacation!


Since there's a good chance we will be sitting together for dinner feel free to tell me.  I'm always curious what's happening in downtown during the work week.


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> Morning computernut friends!
> 
> Another crazy work day here, but my secret agent is still on the case, being my eyes and ears on the thread to alert me should *the sign-up thing-y* go live today.
> 
> I'm going to have to sit down with a couple of you (note this, Kathy) and *unload over drinks *(imagine that!) on the cruise about the work month leading up to this vacation!



I'm signing up! Not the unload part but the drinky thing.


----------



## scarlett873

kimisabella said:


> Nicole - I just ordered my tickets from undercover tourist - the site says it takes 10 business days for delivery, but I ordered mine on Friday the 10th and they were delivered to me on Tuesday the 14th so it was really quick!


I used Undercover Tourist also...ordered ours on Sunday, but I paid the $5 for 5 day delivery.


----------



## LMO429

Do you have to pay for the group exercise classes on the wonder (spinning, yoga etc)?


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Morning computernut friends!
> 
> Another crazy work day here, but my secret agent is still on the case, being my eyes and ears on the thread to alert me should *the sign-up thing-y* go live today.
> 
> I'm going to have to sit down with a couple of you (note this, Kathy) and unload over drinks (imagine that!) on the cruise about the work month leading up to this vacation!



Dodie, first round is on me!!!

As soon as word gets out that I am going on vaction, panic sets in.  My team is very capable of handling anything when I am away. I already have people asking if I am going away at Christmas again.


----------



## kab407

georgemoe said:


> I'm signing up! Not the unload part but the drinky thing.



Somehow George, I think the get together drinky thing *will not *be a one-time event during the cruise. I see many get together drinky things happening!


----------



## DVCsince02

Hey Jennifer, what have you been doing all morning?

Well, between taking care of the boys I have been uploading dozens of CDs on my iPhone for the cruise!


----------



## Madi100

Have a good afternoon everyone.  I'm off to my Newcomers luncheon and then to school to volunteer and then to soccer practice.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Hey Jennifer, what have you been doing all morning?
> 
> Well, between taking care of the boys I have been uploading dozens of CDs on my iPhone for the cruise!



And acting a little crazy, okay?


----------



## kimisabella

scarlett873 said:


> I used Undercover Tourist also...ordered ours on Sunday, but I paid the $5 for 5 day delivery.



You probably didn't even need to do that - I ordered them earlier this month based on the fact they said their shipping was 10 business days, but, I was shocked when they came a few days later.


----------



## winotracy

LMO429 said:


> Do you have to pay for the group exercise classes on the wonder (spinning, yoga etc)?



I believe some of the groups are free but some have a fee.  It will be noted on the Navigator.


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> Hey Jennifer, what have you been doing all morning?
> 
> Well, between taking care of the boys I have been uploading dozens of CDs on my iPhone for the cruise!



Hey Jen!

Sup?


----------



## spaddy

Would it be complete crazy to make a spreadsheet for clothes?  I am pretty sure I am over thinking this, but with Palo, Palo Brunch, Pirate night, and dress up night I have myself all confused.


----------



## jeanigor

See what I spied on another thread....




winotracy said:


> Just so you all know, we will be requesting this information again on the form that Corey is getting ready (which I have been told will come out today).



Its the FORM! 

The Form is my master!


----------



## Dodie

spaddy said:


> Would it be complete crazy to make a spreadsheet for clothes?  I am pretty sure I am over thinking this, but with Palo, Palo Brunch, Pirate night, and dress up night I have myself all confused.



It is NEVER crazy to make a spreadsheet.


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> It is NEVER crazy to make a spreadsheet.



Unless you do it on the ship.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> It is NEVER crazy to make a *spreadsheet*.



Why are all the already married women so flirty......


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> And acting a little crazy, okay?







kab407 said:


> Hey Jen!
> 
> Sup?



  In that order.


----------



## chirurgeon

I have no idea who I am going to be sitting with.  I had put in some requests, but I don't know if those people requested me.  I also told Tracy I would be happy to sit with any Dis'er, so I guess I will be surprised.


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> In that order.



Sweet tea or Mountain Dew?


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> In that order.



So Jen what is after  ?


----------



## halliesmommy01

Can someone refresh my memory? How much are the suggested tips per person?


----------



## DVCsince02

spaddy said:


> Sweet tea or Mountain Dew?



Dew baby!



georgemoe said:


> So Jen what is after  ?







halliesmommy01 said:


> Can someone refresh my memory? How much are the suggested tips per person?



$48 per person (including children).


----------



## georgemoe

chirurgeon said:


> I have no idea who I am going to be sitting with.  I had put in some requests, but I don't know if those people requested me.  I also told Tracy I would be happy to sit with any Dis'er, so I guess I will be surprised.



Surprise is the best part Kim.


----------



## spaddy

Dodie said:


> It is NEVER crazy to make a spreadsheet.



Work is slow today so I think that will be my next project.  I should probably do this with all my clothes on all my trips.  I always bring too many clothes and have some I don't end up wearing.


----------



## Tonya2426

sandyh67 said:


> Hey everybody!!
> 
> What's been going on here? Did I miss anything?
> I spent ALL of last week reading the last 3 books of the twilight series, and I mean every waking hour of last week, really did not even eat.
> 
> I am very sad I am through all of them- including all of Midnight Sun that is on Stephenie's website. Sooo I am re-reading them now!
> 
> Kristen is now on Eclipse, so will join us for the meet, but I am sorry to say she is not team Edward
> She likes Jacob more, how is that possible??
> I will have to talk to that girl.....


 
I feel your sorrow - when I finished the series it was like my best friends had gone away.   At least I will reread Midnight Sun and maybe Twilight again before the cruise - I need to find my favorite part to share. 

Team Jacob?!?!?!  I guess we will still let her join us.   (J/K - all are welcome.)


----------



## Tonya2426

_I know it was posted earlier but I can't seem to find it -_ 

What are the movies being shown on the Ship during the podcruise?  Was Earth on that list?


----------



## spaddy

Tonya2426 said:


> I feel your sorrow - when I finished the series it was like my best friends had gone away.   At least I will reread Midnight Sun and maybe Twilight again before the cruise - I need to find my favorite part to share.
> 
> Team Jacob?!?!?!  I guess we will still let her join us.   (J/K - all are welcome.)



I have a confession to make.  I was having trouble finding the time to listen to the last book.  So I got on the internet and read the ending.  I can't believe I did that.  I just needed to know and I wasn't getting to it fast enough.


----------



## winotracy

georgemoe said:


> Unless you do it on the ship.



I'll have mine there!  I'm trying to figure out how to get it on my Blackberry.  Now that's crazy!


----------



## spaddy

winotracy said:


> I'll have mine there!  I'm trying to figure out how to get it on my Blackberry.  Now that's crazy!



Does it work if you email it to yourself?  I know that works on my ipod Touch.  Not that I have put any thought into it.


----------



## chirurgeon

spaddy said:


> Would it be complete crazy to make a spreadsheet for clothes?  I am pretty sure I am over thinking this, but with Palo, Palo Brunch, Pirate night, and dress up night I have myself all confused.



I know what you mean.  My mother taught me to be a list person.  Spreadsheets are just an extension of the list.  If she had had MS Excel when she was younger, she would have taught me spreadsheets.



jeanigor said:


> See what I spied on another thread....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the FORM!
> 
> The Form is my master!



THE FORM??? TODAY????? And I am home and don't have to worry about the boss looking over my shoulder.



Dodie said:


> It is NEVER crazy to make a spreadsheet.



See my previous comments 



georgemoe said:


> Unless you do it on the ship.



Of course if it is related to something happening post cruise.

Kim


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> THE FORM??? TODAY????? And I am home and don't have to worry about the boss looking over my shoulder.



Lucky I have to run out and do some errands. Don't take all the good time slots, my peeps.


----------



## MenashaCorp

ADP said:


> I thought you were wearing the denim suit?


 
Wouldn't THAT be awesome!! Denim Leisure Suit!?!



jeanigor said:


>


 
Mmmm.. all I need is Tabasco, potatoes, and corn on the cob... Maybe some garlic toast....



DVCsince02 said:


> In that order.
> 
> 
> georgemoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Jen what is after  ?
Click to expand...

 


DVCsince02 said:


>


 
Or maybe ...


----------



## winotracy

Tonya2426 said:


> _I know it was posted earlier but I can't seem to find it -_
> 
> What are the movies being shown on the Ship during the podcruise?  Was Earth on that list?



Can't tell you where the list is or exactly what was on it, but Earth was not on the list.  Of course the list was subject to change so you never know.


----------



## chirurgeon

winotracy said:


> Can't tell you where the list is or exactly what was on it, but Earth was not on the list.  Of course the list was subject to change so you never know.



It would be great if they added Earth.  Maybe replace one of the older ones with Earth.

Kim


----------



## aaronmckie

chirurgeon said:


> It would be great if they added Earth.  Maybe replace one of the older ones with Earth.
> 
> Kim



I agree, I'd really like to see Earth as well.
I was also hoping for 17 Again, but I don't think that was on the list, either (I can't recall where I saw the showtimes as well)


----------



## MenashaCorp

chirurgeon said:


> It would be great if they added Earth. Maybe replace _*one of the older ones*_ with Earth.
> 
> Kim


 

Llike Mercury or Jupiter?  

Obscure astronomical reference...  *HI TODD!!!*


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize the picture wasn't there.  Here is another link.
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...m-Co-Smocked-Detail-Chambray-Sleeveless-Dress
> 
> Kim





winotracy said:


> I left out the really scary part.  My husband was then reading me room numbers and on some of them I was able to say who was in the room - Brandie, Corey's dad, Lori, Rex, Mindy, Becky, Teresa (of course all the suites too).




Tracy you good! 
I see you have a brain like a elephant's. 
Elephants have a very large memory or so I am told.

Kim I like the dress!


----------



## winotracy

aaronmckie said:


> I agree, I'd really like to see Earth as well.
> I was also hoping for 17 Again, but I don't think that was on the list, either (I can't recall where I saw the showtimes as well)



Nope, 17 Again was not on the list.  I'll ask again the next time I call in.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> And acting a little crazy, okay?



Todd this looks like the Mister Hungry guy from the weight watcher ads on tv.


----------



## chirurgeon

OK, I know I am talking to the WRONG people about this, but, I am tempted to bring too many shoes. I am a shoe-a-holic, so I have a lot of shoes.  I could bring a different pair for every outfit, but that is way too many.  I must be responsible.  I only want to check 2 suitcases. I don't want them to be overweight.  What is a shoe-a-holic to do?

And then there is the laptop.  I WANT to bring it, but do I NEED to bring it? 

I am such an overpacker.  What am I going to do?

Kim


----------



## disneyfan19712006

spaddy said:


> Would it be complete crazy to make a spreadsheet for clothes?  I am pretty sure I am over thinking this, but with Palo, Palo Brunch, Pirate night, and dress up night I have myself all confused.



I have done that before. I had to pack for 5 and didn't want to forget anything. I really helped.


----------



## spaddy

chirurgeon said:


> OK, I know I am talking to the WRONG people about this, but, I am tempted to bring too many shoes. I am a shoe-a-holic, so I have a lot of shoes.  I could bring a different pair for every outfit, but that is way too many.  I must be responsible.  I only want to check 2 suitcases. I don't want them to be overweight.  What is a shoe-a-holic to do?
> 
> And then there is the laptop.  I WANT to bring it, but do I NEED to bring it?
> 
> I am such an overpacker.  What am I going to do?
> 
> Kim



I am trying to only bring 3 pairs of shoes.  This should be easy but it is not.  This is the reason I started the spreadsheet.


----------



## guynwdm

LMO429 said:


> I am trying to keep up with this thread as best as possible so I apologize if this has been answered already.  I had a question about the buses at the end of the cruise.  What time are they expected to leave the port and around what time would they be back at the dolphin on May 14th?



Anyone want to share a cab from the Dolphin to Saratoga Springs??


I miss 2 days and it takes forever to get caught up.  I think people are typing faster the closer it gets to the cruise.

Whens the next chat??


----------



## spaddy

chirurgeon said:


> OK, I know I am talking to the WRONG people about this, but, I am tempted to bring too many shoes. I am a shoe-a-holic, so I have a lot of shoes.  I could bring a different pair for every outfit, but that is way too many.  I must be responsible.  I only want to check 2 suitcases. I don't want them to be overweight.  What is a shoe-a-holic to do?
> 
> And then there is the laptop.  I WANT to bring it, but do I NEED to bring it?
> 
> I am such an overpacker.  What am I going to do?
> 
> Kim



I am definitely bringing my laptop.


----------



## guynwdm

k5jmh said:


> From the Urban Dictionary
> 
> murse   http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=murse#
> a man's designer bag, to hold a laptop and other man supplies, such as bongs, pipes and firearms.
> 
> Damn, did u see Ty's new murse that's phat! He can fit a laptop, glock and bong all in it and it's got gucci prints all over it! Phat! ​



OMG  Note to self, do not read posts while at panera.... I almost had mushroom soup coming out my nose.


----------



## aspen37

chirurgeon said:


> OK, I know I am talking to the WRONG people about this, but, I am tempted to bring too many shoes. I am a shoe-a-holic, so I have a lot of shoes.  I could bring a different pair for every outfit, but that is way too many.  I must be responsible.  I only want to check 2 suitcases. I don't want them to be overweight.  What is a shoe-a-holic to do?
> 
> And then there is the laptop.  I WANT to bring it, but do I NEED to bring it?
> 
> I am such an overpacker.  What am I going to do?
> 
> Kim



I'm brining 2 pairs of flip flops, a pair of sneakers, a pair of shoes that can get wet but cover my toes, they are from Salomon. Then I have two pairs of dress shoes. Bring a couple of pairs of dress shoes that will go with your outfits. All of my shoes fit in one compartment in my duffel bag. 
Just before I leave I go thru my luggage and count the amount of outfits and weed the ones out that I know I wont wear. On my last trip I did laundry on the ship. I think I will do this again. That way I don't have to pack as much. I will bring my favorite shorts and shirt's and wash them. I'm go to my Grandma's in Vegas after my 7 nights at WDW so I can do more laundry then too. I use to over pack on every trip. I have been better on the last two trips.  
I'm brining my laptop. I am going to be gone for a long time so I need my laptop. I also want to post Flattie pictures.


----------



## aGoofyMom

Dodie said:


> Morning computernut friends!
> 
> Another crazy work day here, but my secret agent is still on the case, being my eyes and ears on the thread to alert me should *the sign-up thing-y* go live today.
> 
> I'm going to have to sit down with a couple of you (note this, Kathy) and unload over drinks (imagine that!) on the cruise about the work month leading up to this vacation!



I may need a secret agent to email me...I'm at work...any volunteers?!



jeanigor said:


> And acting a little crazy, okay?



DH & DD had the playstation out when I got home on the weekend...playing Muppet Cruise games!!!  



jeanigor said:


> See what I spied on another thread....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the FORM!
> 
> The Form is my master!







winotracy said:


> I'll have mine there!  I'm trying to figure out how to get it on my Blackberry.  Now that's crazy!



I have excel on my Blackberry too, but I am not up on using it...I am married to Blackberry tech support if you need assistance though!


----------



## georgemoe

MenashaCorp said:


> Or maybe ...



Classic spew J!


----------



## disneyfan19712006

Any updates on when we will be able to sign up for Brunch? I may have missed a post.


----------



## aGoofyMom

I found the movie list!!!!  I had copied it into an email and sent it home. 


PremEar at Sea -- Hannah Montana The Movie
Race to Witch Mountain
Jonas Brothers Concert in 3D
Confessions of a Shopaholic
Bedtime Stories
Hannah Montana Concert in 3D
Bolt in 3D
High School Musical 3
Beverly Hills Chihuahua
Swing Vote 
Wall E


----------



## spaddy

aGoofyMom said:


> I found the movie list!!!!  I had copied it into an email and sent it home.
> 
> 
> PremEar at Sea -- Hannah Montana The Movie
> Race to Witch Mountain
> Jonas Brothers Concert in 3D
> Confessions of a Shopaholic
> Bedtime Stories
> Hannah Montana Concert in 3D
> Bolt in 3D
> High School Musical 3
> Beverly Hills Chihuahua
> Swing Vote
> Wall E



I really want to see Earth also.  I think we will probably hold off seeing it until after the cruise in hopes it actually ends up being on the cruise.


----------



## spaddy

disneyfan19712006 said:


> Any updates on when we will be able to sign up for Brunch? I may have missed a post.



No info yet.


----------



## jeanigor

MenashaCorp said:


> Llike Mercury or Jupiter?
> 
> Obscure astronomical reference...  *HI TODD!!!*



Hi Jason!!! Jupiter is actually younger than Earth, so you are only half correct.



disneyfan19712006 said:


> Any updates on when we will be able to sign up for Brunch? I may have missed a post.



I just got an e-mail from Tracy with a link that has The Form


----------



## LMO429

I just tried to use the sign up form for the cruise once I hit submit. I get an error message. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## chirurgeon

jeanigor said:


> Hi Jason!!! Jupiter is actually younger than Earth, so you are only half correct.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got an e-mail from Tracy with a link that has The Form



I have signed up.  I need to check my excursion times.  I might need to change my parasailing time. 

ASK TRACY, Palo brunch question.  Can we show up any time in the 2 hour window?

Kim


----------



## jeanigor

Which DI presentation is everyone shooting for?


----------



## exwdwcm

woo hoo, all signed up--

monday Palo brunch
martini tasting
8am disney institute presentation (do brunch after!, then martinis- maybe fit in atlantis at some point?????)


Thanks Tracy and guys for setting it up!


----------



## aaronmckie

I'm doing the early-bird one, if possible.  We are doing the tastings and are shooting for brunch that day, so the morning one is the only one that guarantees we won't overlap anything.


----------



## tiggerbell

LMO429 said:


> I just tried to use the sign up form for the cruise once I hit submit. I get an error message. Am I doing something wrong?


 
You missed a button - I did it 3 times!


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Which DI presentation is everyone shooting for?



I can't do any of the times.


----------



## exwdwcm

jeanigor said:


> Which DI presentation is everyone shooting for?


i did the 8am......Monday is going to be so busy, with palo, the presentation, martinis and i still want to find time to get over to atlantis maybe.......so i figured earlier was better, to free up more of the day.   

what time do we have to be back on the ship on Monday?


----------



## LMO429

tiggerbell said:


> You missed a button - I did it 3 times!



What button?  I tried to do it 4 times and hit the submit button each time and then I get the message "an error occurred when processing your request"


----------



## jeanigor

Me, Too.



> Thank You Todd!



Requested:
DI Presentation #1
Palo Brunch Monday
Martini Tasting
Wine Tasting
Podcast Recording

I have a bad memory sometimes. I better go write that down now. Any clue when this stuff will be finalized, so we can put it on our personal planners (spreadsheets)?


----------



## MenashaCorp

jeanigor said:


> Hi Jason!!! Jupiter is actually younger than Earth, so you are only half correct.


 
I read once that the surface classification listed Jupiter as "older." ... But I guess I _could_ be wrong.  SIRIUSLY!!!!


----------



## Dodie

It won't work for me. I keep getting the error message.

Nevermind. Make sure you put in your second choice for brunch folks.


----------



## aaronmckie

LMO429 said:


> I just tried to use the sign up form for the cruise once I hit submit. I get an error message. Am I doing something wrong?



I had it as well, I'm guessing you didn't choose a second choice for Palo, as that was the problem for me.  I just chose Monday twice, since there wasn't an option of no second choice.  I'm not getting off Castaway Cay for anything!


----------



## LMO429

aaronmckie said:


> I had it as well, I'm guessing you didn't choose a second choice for Palo, as that was the problem for me.  I just chose Monday twice, since there wasn't an option of no second choice.  I'm not getting off Castaway Cay for anything!



We are opting not to do a palo brunch is that why?


----------



## exwdwcm

jeanigor said:


> Me, Too.
> 
> 
> 
> Requested:
> DI Presentation #1
> Palo Brunch Monday
> Martini Tasting
> Wine Tasting
> Podcast Recording
> 
> I have a bad memory sometimes. I better go write that down now. Any clue when this stuff will be finalized, so we can put it on our personal planners (spreadsheets)?


same here!   did it have a time for the podcast recording?  I don't remember, i was so excited to fill out the form.


----------



## MenashaCorp

No link...  And work is picking up... Ah well, the cruise will be fun with or without...


----------



## tiggerbell

exwdwcm said:


> same here! Did it have a time for the podcast recording? I don't remember, i was so excited to fill out the form.


 
9 - 11


----------



## dis2cruise

my email link isnt working anyone else not working??


----------



## LMO429

dis2cruise said:


> my email link isnt working anyone else not working??



The link works for me but I can not sumit it I get an error message each time.


----------



## jeanigor

aaronmckie said:


> I'm doing the early-bird one, if possible.  We are doing the tastings and are shooting for brunch that day, so the morning one is the only one that guarantees we won't overlap anything.



GMTA!



exwdwcm said:


> same here!   did it have a time for the podcast recording?  I don't remember, i was so excited to fill out the form.



9-11 on the 5/13


----------



## winotracy

chirurgeon said:


> I have signed up.  I need to check my excursion times.  I might need to change my parasailing time.
> 
> ASK TRACY, Palo brunch question.  Can we show up any time in the 2 hour window?
> 
> Kim



No, you will be given a time to show up.  



exwdwcm said:


> i did the 8am......Monday is going to be so busy, with palo, the presentation, martinis and i still want to find time to get over to atlantis maybe.......so i figured earlier was better, to free up more of the day.
> 
> what time do we have to be back on the ship on Monday?



7:00 pm is the set time.  



jeanigor said:


> Me, Too.
> 
> 
> 
> Requested:
> DI Presentation #1
> Palo Brunch Monday
> Martini Tasting
> Wine Tasting
> Podcast Recording
> 
> I have a bad memory sometimes. I better go write that down now. Any clue when this stuff will be finalized, so we can put it on our personal planners (spreadsheets)?



When we are ready to finalize everything, you will be notified.  

I have alerted Corey to the problem with the form.  

Thank you.


----------



## dis2cruise

LMO429 said:


> The link works for me but I can not sumit it I get an error message each time.



yeah that is what I ment link works but i keep getting an error  message


----------



## chirurgeon

I signed up for the first DI presentation, since I can't do either of the other 2, my Segway tour is in the way. Palo on Tuesday, both the tastings and the live Podcast recording.

Kim


----------



## Tonya2426

aGoofyMom said:


> I found the movie list!!!! I had copied it into an email and sent it home.
> 
> 
> PremEar at Sea -- Hannah Montana The Movie
> Race to Witch Mountain
> Jonas Brothers Concert in 3D
> Confessions of a Shopaholic
> Bedtime Stories
> Hannah Montana Concert in 3D
> Bolt in 3D
> High School Musical 3
> Beverly Hills Chihuahua
> Swing Vote
> Wall E


 
Thanks for finding the movie list.  Hopefully they will add Earth. 




jeanigor said:


> Hi I just got an e-mail from Tracy with a link that has The Form


 
I got mine too!!!!  And I completed it with no problems.  Hopefully it will start working for everyone else.


----------



## georgemoe

disneyfan19712006 said:


> Any updates on when we will be able to sign up for Brunch? I may have missed a post.





jeanigor said:


> Which DI presentation is everyone shooting for?



9:45 to 11:15 and then Brunch.


----------



## exwdwcm

i am tired already from looking at the schedule!  lol

so i guess we can head over to Atlantis after our martini tasting if we want then, if we aren't too toasty to find our way!


----------



## scarlett873

I forgot to do the DI thing on mine...can I submit my form again with just that on it or will it mess things up?


----------



## disneyfan19712006

jeanigor said:


> Which DI presentation is everyone shooting for?



Nassau morning 8-9:30. 
Brunch Tuesday 

What is eveyone else trying for?


----------



## dis2cruise

still down


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> I forgot to do the DI thing on mine...can I submit my form again with just that on it or will it mess things up?



Gotta be a trouble maker don't ya?!


----------



## aaronmckie

jeanigor said:


> GMTA!



Dang, I thought I knew most of the acronyms, but this one I'm at a loss for.  And a google search gave me this : http://www.gmta.org/


----------



## chirurgeon

winotracy said:


> No, you will be given a time to show up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we are ready to finalize everything, you will be notified.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



I have signed up for the 10 am parasailing on Castaway.  I hope I don't get an early seating.  Not requesting, mind you, just hoping.

Kim


----------



## jeanigor

aaronmckie said:


> Dang, I thought I knew most of the acronyms, but this one I'm at a loss for.  And a google search gave me this : http://www.gmta.org/



Great Minds Think Alike.


Nothing against Georgians...


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Gotta be a trouble maker don't ya?!



Weeeeeell...at first I wasn't going to do it, but then DH acted like we'd be missing out on something really good...so I thought i'd try for the 8am one just in case...

If I can't, it's no big deal though...


----------



## kab407

attempting to request:

DI #1
Brunch Monday @ 10:30
Wine Tasting
Yes to the Podcast Recording

Monday is jammed pack.


----------



## Dodie

*Form help for those of you getting an error message:*

*You MUST choose a second choice for the brunch for it to work.*

My only sadness  is that we already had massages scheduled for when the podcast will be taped. I thought that would be safe since they said they wouldn't be able to do anything on the sea day.  I might be able to get there for the last half hour or so.


----------



## winotracy

scarlett873 said:


> I forgot to do the DI thing on mine...can I submit my form again with just that on it or will it mess things up?



You can try to do it.  Select no for all other options.  



dis2cruise said:


> still down



It should be back up now.  I had Corey fix the problem with the second Palo option.


----------



## winotracy

Dodie said:


> *Form help for those of you getting an error message:*
> 
> *You MUST choose a second choice for the brunch for it to work.*
> 
> My only sadness  is that we already had massages scheduled for when the podcast will be taped. I thought that would be safe since they said they wouldn't be able to do anything on the sea day.  I might be able to get there for the last half hour or so.



Try to reschedule your massages?


----------



## chirurgeon

Dodie said:


> *Form help for those of you getting an error message:*
> 
> *You MUST choose a second choice for the brunch for it to work.*
> 
> My only sadness  is that we already had massages scheduled for when the podcast will be taped. I thought that would be safe since they said they wouldn't be able to do anything on the sea day.  I might be able to get there for the last half hour or so.



Dodie, maybe you can change your massage time when you get on board.

Kim


----------



## LMO429

Dodie said:


> *Form help for those of you getting an error message:*
> 
> *You MUST choose a second choice for the brunch for it to work.*
> 
> My only sadness  is that we already had massages scheduled for when the podcast will be taped. I thought that would be safe since they said they wouldn't be able to do anything on the sea day.  I might be able to get there for the last half hour or so.



We are opting to not participate in any of the brunches...I wouldnt want to just select a time on the form so it will submit. I will just wait until the problem hopefully is corrected.


----------



## scarlett873

winotracy said:


> You can try to do it.  Select no for all other options.
> 
> 
> 
> It should be back up now.  I had Corey fix the problem with the second Palo option.



I just submitted my 2nd request for the DI thing...I select no on everything else...hopefully it won't screw up my other requests!


----------



## maiziezoe

It's only been 4 minutes and I can't remember what I signed up for.   Stupid stress and Lupus.

I think I signed up for:

Monday Brunch
First DI seating (with my DD-12)
No to martini and wine tastings 
and, yes to podcast (with my DD-12 again)

When I told my hubby that we would be eating brunch without the kids, he actually cheered. We haven't had a non-kid meal together in over 4 years.


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> *Form help for those of you getting an error message:*
> 
> *You MUST choose a second choice for the brunch for it to work.*
> 
> My only sadness  is that we already had massages scheduled for when the podcast will be taped. I thought that would be safe since they said they wouldn't be able to do anything on the sea day.  I might be able to get there for the last half hour or so.



Thanks Dodie.


----------



## spaddy

LMO429 said:


> We are opting to not participate in any of the brunches...I wouldnt want to just select a time on the form so it will submit. I will just wait until the problem hopefully is corrected.



It is fixed now.


----------



## georgemoe

DI#2 (9:45-11:15)
PB (Mon - 10:30-12:30)
PR (Wed 9:00am)


----------



## scarlett873

Alright...here's what I signed up for...

8am DI presentation
Monday Brunch
Both wine and martini tastings
Yes to the podcast recording


----------



## ADP

We had planned on Monday morning going over to Atlantis, but we went ahead and signed up for the speaker at 8:00AM and then Palo on Monday at 10:30.  We can go over to Atlantis in the afternoon for a couple of hours.  I thought trying to schedule Palo while we were at Castaway Cay might be tough with a 9 year old.  But whatever we get we will be happy with it.  

I just wanted to say thanks to Dreams, Tracy and the podcast crew for putting this all together.  We appreciate all you are doing for us.


----------



## georgemoe

maiziezoe said:


> It's only been 4 minutes and I can't remember what I signed up for.   Stupid stress and Lupus.



I used my browsers back button and printed. You can also do it before you print.


----------



## chirurgeon

This is going to be so much FUN.  I am trying to decide if I need to bring something for my hands to do.  I am such a fidgety person. I know some people who bring a small hand project with them where ever they go.  Opinions on this subject?

Kim

ETA: My 2500th Post


----------



## LMO429

ok it worked!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> I used my browsers back button and printed. You can also do it before you print.



Smart...very smart.


----------



## aGoofyMom

I went for Monday Palo, 
First DI presentation
and I can't think of a better way to spend my birthday than at a Podcast recording!  (at least that early in the morning! )


----------



## aaronmckie

ADP said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to Dreams, Tracy and the podcast crew for putting this all together.  We appreciate all you are doing for us.



Definitely ! 
Putting this together I'm sure was a tough job, now they have to sort through all our choices and assign them all.  Everyone involved are doing such great work making sure we have a great time.... THANK YOU!


----------



## halliesmommy01

I signed up for: 8 - 9:30 DI and Podcast recording. Since I will be leaving the kids with DH I thought I would be pushing it to do the Palo brunch so I have to miss it : (


----------



## dis2cruise

maiziezoe said:


> It's only been 4 minutes and I can't remember what I signed up for.   Stupid stress and Lupus.
> 
> I think I signed up for:
> 
> Monday Brunch
> First DI seating (with my DD-12)
> No to martini and wine tastings
> and, yes to podcast (with my DD-12 again)
> 
> When I told my hubby that we would be eating brunch without the kids, he actually cheered. We haven't had a non-kid meal together in over 4 years.



Yup...feel your pain I did the same thing I was having a heart attack since i couldn't get into the website with an error message and when it finally went through I started 2nd guessing myself of  what I picked out


----------



## Dodie

We signed up for:

Monday
8:00 a.m. DI presentation
10:30 - noon Palo timeframe
2:15 martini tasting (Dodie only)

Wednesday
I said that I would be attending the podcast recording on Wednesday (I don't think DH will be interested), but our massages actually last until 10:00 on that morning. I looked online and there's nothing available to reschedule to on that same day.  I may try once we get onboard or I may just show up for the second half of the taping.

I'm also keeping the Palo brunch that we had already scheduled for Wednesday at noon.  If we change our mind, I can always cancel onboard and make somebody really happy.

*And now - special thanks to my (no longer) secret agent, George, for monitoring the boards for me yesterday and today!*

*...and thanks to secondary non-official secret agent, Todd, for posting the news to my Facebook!*


----------



## jeanigor

Any bets on how soon this thread will close now???


----------



## kab407

chirurgeon said:


> This is going to be so much FUN.  I am trying to decide if I need to bring something for my hands to do.  I am such a fidgety person. I know some people who bring a small hand project with them where ever they go.  Opinions on this subject?
> 
> Kim
> 
> ETA: My 2500th Post




Cold Alcoholic Beverage?


----------



## jeanigor

What happens if someone wishes to make a change to their submission? Perhaps a roommate decides he wants to come to a presentation or brunch?


----------



## dis2cruise

well I picked out:::

palo on Monday 10:30 am

DI on Monday 8 am

said "yes" to live podcast

declined on beverages (I know party pooper)

I just hope this is correct I was in that panic mode  when I picked everything out....


----------



## experiment_627

I chose the 11:30 DI session and Monday brunch.  I am gonna have to gamble that they won't overlap 'cause my MIL asked for a rum cake for her birthday, she has not asked us for anything in 10 years, and she has been talking about it since we booked the cruise.  I'd rather just stay on the ship,  but DH really wants to do that.    I'll be a good daughter in law...

We have another brunch scheduled during the podcast taping.  I will try to change it once onboard. Would it be worth it to look for openings everyday before then, or would I be wasting my time?


----------



## tiggerbell

For Shelly and I, we requested:

Monday 10:30-12:30 Palo
DI @ 8:00-9:30
Martinis 2:15-3:15
and yes to the Podcast taping.


----------



## dis2cruise

aGoofyMom said:


> I went for Monday Palo,
> First DI presentation
> and I can't think of a better way to spend my birthday than at a Podcast recording!  (at least that early in the morning! )



wow how cool is that having your Birthday on the podcast cruise 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## jeanigor

aGoofyMom said:


> I went for Monday Palo,
> First DI presentation
> and I can't think of a better way to spend my birthday than at a Podcast recording!  (at least that early in the morning! )



You and DP share a birthday! I will sing twice to you, to make up for not singing to him.


----------



## aGoofyMom

chirurgeon said:


> This is going to be so much FUN.  I am trying to decide if I need to bring something for my hands to do.  I am such a fidgety person. I know some people who bring a small hand project with them where ever they go.  Opinions on this subject?
> 
> Kim
> 
> ETA: My 2500th Post



 on 2500

I have been known to sit and crochet smaller projects waiting for dance classes, swimming classes, darn near anywhere...drives me crazy not to be able to do that on a plane...



dis2cruise said:


> wow how cool is that having your Birthday on the podcast cruise
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY



Thanks!  I thought it was a great way to celebrate!


----------



## kimisabella

I choose
8:00 a.m DI
10:30 brunch on Monday
Yes to podcast taping

No wine or martini tastings for us.... we are such lightweights!!


----------



## maiziezoe

Dodie said:


> We signed up for:
> 
> Monday
> 8:00 a.m. DI presentation
> 10:30 - noon Palo timeframe
> 2:15 martini tasting (Dodie only)
> 
> Wednesday
> I said that I would be attending the podcast recording on Wednesday (I don't think DH will be interested), but our massages actually last until 10:00 on that morning. I looked online and there's nothing available to reschedule to on that same day.  I may try once we get onboard or I may just show up for the second half of the taping.
> 
> I'm also keeping the Palo brunch that we had already scheduled for Wednesday at noon.  If we change our mind, I can always cancel onboard and make somebody really happy.
> 
> *And now - special thanks to my (no longer) secret agent, George, for monitoring the boards for me yesterday and today!*
> 
> *...and thanks to secondary non-official secret agent, Todd, for posting the news to my Facebook!*




Thank you, Todd!


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Alright...here's what I signed up for...
> 
> 8am DI presentation
> Monday Brunch
> Both wine and martini tastings
> Yes to the podcast recording



Us too!


----------



## aGoofyMom

jeanigor said:


> You and DP share a birthday! I will sing twice to you, to make up for not singing to him.



We will find cake and celebrate in his honor as well then!


----------



## aspen37

dis2cruise said:


> well I picked out:::
> 
> palo on Monday 10:30 am
> 
> DI on Monday 8 am
> 
> said "yes" to live podcast
> 
> declined on beverages (I know party pooper)
> 
> I just hope this is correct I was in that panic mode  when I picked everything out....



I signed up exactly the same as you.  I want to go over to Atlantis for a few hours after brunch. 

I also would like to thank Tracy and the crew for working so hard for us!


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> What happens if someone wishes to make a change to their submission? Perhaps a roommate decides he wants to come to a presentation or brunch?



Todd. Maybe you could just re-submit the form with only the additional quantity. That should work.


----------



## cocowum

kimisabella said:


> I choose
> 8:00 a.m DI
> 10:30 brunch on Monday
> Yes to podcast taping
> 
> No wine or martini tastings for us.... we are such lightweights!!



Ditto!!!


----------



## Becx N Gav

We're signed up for - hopefully - the middle DI talk, Palo brunch Tuesday, wine tasting and of course we'll be there for the recording 

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR ALL THIS


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Us too!



Wow! What a coincidence...


----------



## chirurgeon

jeanigor said:


> What happens if someone wishes to make a change to their submission? Perhaps a roommate decides he wants to come to a presentation or brunch?



I said yes for Judy, I figured it would be easier to remove her than to add her. And she might find it all interesting.  Or at least get to know another side of her "eldest."  

Kim


----------



## chirurgeon

kab407 said:


> Cold Alcoholic Beverage?



I actually had knitting in mind.  I will be starting some socks by then.  Something to do in the airports and on the planes.  And maybe sitting on deck.

Kim


----------



## chickie

I'm beginning to regret my decisions already. I think I jumped the gun and posted too quickly. 
I am doing DI 8 am, Wine Tasting at 4, Palo on tuesday, and the taping, just for me, on Wed. 
I wish I would have requested Palo on Monday, and we could head over to Atlantis afterwards and skip the wine tasting. I hate to not go to CC early in the morning for dd's sake.

Oh well, we'll work everything out. I shouldn't worry so much.

Thank you, Dreams Unlimited, for all your hard work just for us!!!!!


----------



## aGoofyMom

chirurgeon said:


> I actually had knitting in mind.  I will be starting some socks by then.  Something to do in the airports and on the planes.  And maybe sitting on deck.
> 
> Kim



DANG! I always thought you couldn't bring that stuff on the plane. THANKS KIM! I am sooooo gonna gather some crochet supplies for the trip now!!!!  : )  I gotta pay better attention!


And if I haven't said it yet 

THANKS TRACY!!!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

Man, gone for a few hours at a meeting and all Heck breaks loose!

I'm going to wait until I get home tonight and go over all the options with Wife 1.  She might not want to do the podcast or DI so I'll go solo.  I'm thinking we just go everything we can Monday and then go ashore for a couple hours between brunch and tastings.


----------



## firsttimemom

After much (20 min worth) of agonizing, we chose:

monday brunch
2nd DI seminar
martini tasting

*and* the podcast taping.

We have dinner at palo on Tuesday and *really* don't want to give up our CC time so Monday was the only time to fit that in. No WAY will I be up and presentable at 8AM (much less earlier to have the kids fed and situated) for the early DI seminar. 

THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR HARD WORK TRACY!


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> For Shelly and I, we requested:
> 
> Monday 10:30-12:30 Palo
> DI @ 8:00-9:30
> Martinis 2:15-3:15
> and yes to the Podcast taping.






Stupid anatomy lab made me miss all the fun


----------



## winotracy

A few notes about brunch:

We have not opened reservations for Wednesday and may not.  If Monday and Tuesday do not fill up Wednesday will not be available.  If we do fill up Monday and Tuesday, we will first go to the people who signed up last for Monday and Tuesday (over the 100 per day).  I will have to check to see what we will do if you don't sign up for either, but still want Wednesday if it is offered.

You will be given a time to be at Palo on the day selected.  These forms are just your requested time, but obviously everyone can't show up at the same time or you will be waiting to get in.  You cannot just show up at anytime.

We will be confirming with you what time you have for Palo and the DI events, as well as if there are not enough people for the martini & wine or if you are on a waitlist for these.


----------



## chirurgeon

aGoofyMom said:


> DANG! I always thought you couldn't bring that stuff on the plane. THANKS KIM! I am sooooo gonna gather some crochet supplies for the trip now!!!!  : )  I gotta pay better attention!
> 
> 
> And if I haven't said it yet
> 
> THANKS TRACY!!!!!



I have wooden needles so they won't throw off the TSA (hopefully, you can never be 100% with those guys)

Kim


----------



## Madi100

firsttimemom said:


> After much (20 min worth) of agonizing, we chose:
> 
> monday brunch
> 2nd DI seminar
> martini tasting
> 
> *and* the podcast taping.
> 
> We have dinner at palo on Tuesday and *really* don't want to give up our CC time so Monday was the only time to fit that in. No WAY will I be up and presentable at 8AM (much less earlier to have the kids fed and situated) for the early DI seminar.
> 
> THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR HARD WORK TRACY!



We have Palo on Monday night.  So, if we sit together for meals, we'll only be doing that one night  

IF we get what we asked for, we'll be doing the Palo brunch on Monday, and we may want to cancel Palo dinner on Monday night.  

Are you having Lindsay do any of the presentations?


----------



## Madi100

What time do the kid's decks open?  I signed up to do the early DI presentation, but forgot to sign my kids up.  Because I already bothered Tracy once with my goof, I'm sure she'd beat me over the head if I asked to add them.  I'm not sure how I forgot them on that.  If I get into the 1st one like planned, can my kids be in "babysitting"


----------



## spaddy

Madi100 said:


> What time do the kid's decks open?  I signed up to do the early DI presentation, but forgot to sign my kids up.  Because I already bothered Tracy once with my goof, I'm sure she'd beat me over the head if I asked to add them.  I'm not sure how I forgot them on that.  If I get into the 1st one like planned, can my kids be in "babysitting"



It seems like the activities don't start until 9am.


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> We have Palo on Monday night.  So, if we sit together for meals, we'll only be doing that one night



Sunday and Wednesday, right?



Madi100 said:


> If we get what we asked for, we'll be doing the Palo brunch on Monday, and we may want to cancel Palo dinner on Monday night.



We did brunch and dinner on the same day once. That was a lot of eatin'! 



Madi100 said:


> Are you having Lindsay do any of the presentations?



Lindsay did a report on Walt in 3rd grade and told me she knows it all.  she might enjoy the podcast taping for about 10 minutes (no offense to the podcast crew- but sitting in a 'lecture hall' isn't her idea of a vacataion).


----------



## winotracy

Madi100 said:


> What time do the kid's decks open?  I signed up to do the early DI presentation, but forgot to sign my kids up.  Because I already bothered Tracy once with my goof, I'm sure she'd beat me over the head if I asked to add them.  I'm not sure how I forgot them on that.  If I get into the 1st one like planned, can my kids be in "babysitting"



The kids clubs generally open around 7 am to 8 am.  If you decide you want to add them, let me know.


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> Which DI presentation is everyone shooting for?



8am DI Presentation
Monday Brunch
Both tastings
Podcast Recording


----------



## LMO429

I only signed up for the Podcast Recording.


----------



## winotracy

tickledtink33 said:


> I want to do Palo brunch on Monday because of the 10am parasailing on CC on Tuesday.  So I didn't really have any other choice but to take the 8am DI presentation time.  The other 2 times would have interfered with brunch.  Monday is going to be a busy day for me because I also want to attend the Martini and Wine tastings.  I'm hoping the team doesn't plan any cool events during the tastings.



The other two times won't totally interfere with brunch.  Everyone will not be seated at 10:30 for brunch.  Also, we are trying to get the third DI presentation changed a bit to help.  

No other events are being planned on Monday.


----------



## OKW Lover

Launchpad11B said:


> Me and Don will be in Wave 1 in the Beast division.



Why am I not surprised?  



winotracy said:


> I'll have mine there!  I'm trying to figure out how to get it on my Blackberry.  Now that's crazy!



There's your problem - not having an iPhone.  



chirurgeon said:


> OK, I know I am talking to the WRONG people about this, but, I am tempted to bring too many shoes. I am a shoe-a-holic, so I have a lot of shoes.  I could bring a different pair for every outfit, but that is way too many.  I must be responsible.  I only want to check 2 suitcases. I don't want them to be overweight.  What is a shoe-a-holic to do?
> Kim



Anybody want to start a pool as to who will bring more shoes, Kim or Alicia?



scarlett873 said:


> Alright...here's what I signed up for...
> 
> 8am DI presentation
> Monday Brunch
> Both wine and martini tastings
> Yes to the podcast recording



That's what Val & I signed up for.  Monday's going to be a very full day - I'm not going to miss going into Nassau that day at all.


----------



## tickledtink33

winotracy said:


> The other two times won't totally interfere with brunch.  Everyone will not be seated at 10:30 for brunch.  Also, we are trying to get the third DI presentation changed a bit to help.
> 
> No other events are being planned on Monday.



Thanks Tracy

I still like the 8am DI presentation time.  It would be nice to sqeeze in a jump in the pool and a soak in the jacuzzi between brunch and the tastings.


----------



## winotracy

OKW Lover said:


> There's your problem - not having an iPhone.



I can't get an iPhone due to access limitations in my area.  Also, I just haven't tried to learn how to use my Blackberry's functions yet.  I have a spreadsheet program on it, just haven't tried.  I'm a little busy with this cruise, ya know.


----------



## OKW Lover

The pool without people - a very rare sight.


----------



## tickledtink33

winotracy said:


> I can't get an iPhone due to access limitations in my area.  Also, I just haven't tried to learn how to use my Blackberry's functions yet.  I have a spreadsheet program on it, just haven't tried.  I'm a little busy with this cruise, ya know.



That's too bad.  AT&T doesn't have the widespead coverage like companies such as Verizon.  

I just got an Iphone and I love it.  It is sooooo incredibly simple to use.  I had to switch from Verizon to do it.  I hope I'm not disappointed with AT&T.  I never had a problem with Verizon.  Only 1 dropped call in ten years and that was in an elevator.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Okay -- now I'm torn, I selected Palo on Monday as my first choice but we promised DD we would take her over to check out Atlantis -- I don't see how we can do brunch, Atlantis and make it back in time for martini tasting. What's a girl to do?


----------



## winotracy

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Okay -- now I'm torn, I selected Palo on Monday as my first choice but we promised DD we would take her over to check out Atlantis -- I don't see how we can do brunch, Atlantis and make it back in time for martini tasting. What's a girl to do?



Go online and look at the resort there.  You can see it from the ship.  Send her off on her own.  Book another Disney Cruise!  Lot of great ideas here   Where are your priorities at?


----------



## chirurgeon

ASK TRACY or anyone else. I have a question about all the magnets I have printed over the past few days.  Has anyone had a problem with them in your checked bags?  Do they show up funny on the xray machines?  I'm just a little paranoid about them.

Kim


----------



## scarlett873

OKW Lover said:


> That's what Val & I signed up for.  Monday's going to be a very full day - I'm not going to miss going into Nassau that day at all.


 I think there are a few of us heading into Nassau for just a bit...just to say that we "saw" it...and to pick up some cigars for the boys.


----------



## guynwdm

winotracy said:


> Go online and look at the resort there.  You can see it from the ship.  Send her off on her own.  Book another Disney Cruise!  Lot of great ideas here   Where are your priorities at?




Whew,  finally caught up (will last for less than 10 minutes I am sure).  I guess I lucked out.  This is trip 6 to Nassau for me so I am more than happy to stay on the ship.  I also wanted to make sure I got to do those great extra things the Podcast crew (AND TRACY) have come up with.  Since I had not planned anything I did not have any conflicts. 

I think this might be the first cruise that will make my days at the parks seem low key


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

winotracy said:


> Go online and look at the resort there.  You can see it from the ship.  Send her off on her own.  Book another Disney Cruise!  Lot of great ideas here   Where are your priorities at?



You're absolutely correct -- what was I thinking? 

(Actually I think the solution is to have you make me a humongous "Whippletini"...no other martini will do after that!)


----------



## guynwdm

chirurgeon said:


> ASK TRACY or anyone else. I have a question about all the magnets I have printed over the past few days.  Has anyone had a problem with them in your checked bags?  Do they show up funny on the xray machines?  I'm just a little paranoid about them.
> 
> Kim




I did not have any problems with them in checked bags other than if you get the thin ones that you can run through your ink jet printer you want to make sure you pack them so they are flat and don't get a kink in them or get curled up.

OK,  I know I am behind but are people doing Magnet exchanges as well?


----------



## cocowum

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Okay -- now I'm torn, I selected Palo on Monday as my first choice but we promised DD we would take her over to check out Atlantis -- I don't see how we can do brunch, Atlantis and make it back in time for martini tasting. What's a girl to do?



We (I) am hoping for the latest brunch time (12:30pm) That way we can be off the boat right at 9:00 and spend a few hours over at Atlantis before heading back to Brunch.


----------



## tickledtink33

chirurgeon said:


> ASK TRACY or anyone else. I have a question about all the magnets I have printed over the past few days.  Has anyone had a problem with them in your checked bags?  Do they show up funny on the xray machines?  I'm just a little paranoid about them.
> 
> Kim



I was just joking about this with a friend the other day.  I'm going to have about 100 magnets in my carry on.  I was telling my friend that I hope they don't cause the x-ray machine to start smoking.

Make sure you don't put anything in that suitcase that could be erased by the magnets.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

cocowum said:


> We (I) am hoping for the latest brunch time (12:30pm) That way we can be off the boat right at 9:00 and spend a few hours over at Atlantis before heading back to Brunch.



That could work!


----------



## ADP

cocowum said:


> We (I) am hoping for the latest brunch time (12:30pm) That way we can be off the boat right at 9:00 and spend a few hours over at Atlantis before heading back to Brunch.


I was thinking along those lines as well, but it maybe a stretch to do that.  Would you think it would be better to eat at 10:30 and then head over to Atlantis at around Noon for a few hours?

So, can we eat at 12:30 or is that when we have to be out of the restaurant?


----------



## disneyfan19712006

jeanigor said:


> Any bets on how soon this thread will close now???



I give it til about 9 o clock as a guess.


----------



## chirurgeon

guynwdm said:


> I did not have any problems with them in checked bags other than if you get the thin ones that you can run through your ink jet printer you want to make sure you pack them so they are flat and don't get a kink in them or get curled up.
> 
> OK,  I know I am behind but are people doing Magnet exchanges as well?





tickledtink33 said:


> I was just joking about this with a friend the other day.  I'm going to have about 100 magnets in my carry on.  I was telling my friend that I hope they don't cause the x-ray machine to start smoking.
> 
> Make sure you don't put anything in that suitcase that could be erased by the magnets.



Thanks. The magnets are going in checked baggage and there won't be anything that can get wiped by the magnets.  I always keep my photo cards with me, they are more valuable than anything else I carry.  What is on them can't be replaced.  How do you replace a photo of Mindy doing ABBA karoke? 

Kim


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

ADP said:


> I was thinking along those lines as well, but it maybe a stretch to do that.  Would you think it would be better to eat at 10:30 and then head over to Atlantis at around Noon for a few hours?
> 
> So, can we eat at 12:30 or is that when we have to be out of the restaurant?



I just looked at the schedule again and it says Guests Ashore @ 9:30am -- depending on how many guests are leaving it could actually be about 10:00 before we could make it to Atlantis, that really doesn't leave much time to look around and make it back in time for Palo.  

I think I'll have to forego martini tasting if we want to leave the ship at all in Nassau. (Sorry -- I know I'm being a flake!)


----------



## ADP

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I just looked at the schedule again and it says Guests Ashore @ 9:30am -- depending on how many guests are leaving it could actually be about 10:00 before we could make it to Atlantis, that really doesn't leave much time to look around and make it back in time for Palo.
> 
> I think I'll have to forego martini tasting if we want to leave the ship at all in Nassau. (Sorry -- I know I'm being a flake!)


No, not at all.  I'm glad you saw that.  So, it's really better to eat at 10:30 and when we are finished head over to Atlantis.


----------



## aGoofyMom

winotracy said:


> I can't get an iPhone due to access limitations in my area.  Also, I just haven't tried to learn how to use my Blackberry's functions yet.  I have a spreadsheet program on it, just haven't tried.  I'm a little busy with this cruise, ya know.



I know the feeling - and I live with my tech support!

Actually DH couldn't get access to the new BB app store so he had to play with mine!

Tech support (aka DH) says to email it to yourself, or plug in your device to your computer and drag and drop. It should function as expected. If you do require further assistance, you have my email.  I can have you in touch with your own personal tech support in no time!!!!  He is more than willing to help out with all you have done for us with the cruise.


----------



## Madi100

I'm glad all these events are announced, but man decisions, decisions!  James is bummed to cancel his Segway tour, but he doesn't want to give up Castaway Cay, and he wants to do the talk.  Sooooo we might just be saving a little bit of money


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

ADP said:


> No, not at all.  I'm glad you saw that.  So, it's really better to eat at 10:30 and when we are finished head over to Atlantis.



I'm thinking that's probably the best plan.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

I think I'll have to give up my Segway tour, too...and possibly my parasailing.  But I know for sure  if I tried to make DH give up his casino...MUTINY, I tell ya.

This being said, I have NO idea what I actually signed up for.  I was working, and sneaking a peek at my e-mail when I got the FORM notice.  I just signed up for anything.

I hate being this scattered.  I think I need to butt-dial Tracy again.


----------



## cocowum

ADP said:


> I was thinking along those lines as well, but it maybe a stretch to do that.  Would you think it would be better to eat at 10:30 and then head over to Atlantis at around Noon for a few hours?
> 
> So, can we eat at 12:30 or is that when we have to be out of the restaurant?





calypso*a*go-go said:


> I just looked at the schedule again and it says Guests Ashore @ 9:30am -- depending on how many guests are leaving it could actually be about 10:00 before we could make it to Atlantis, that really doesn't leave much time to look around and make it back in time for Palo.
> 
> I think I'll have to forego martini tasting if we want to leave the ship at all in Nassau. (Sorry -- I know I'm being a flake!)



*


ADP said:



			No, not at all.  I'm glad you saw that.  So, it's really better to eat at 10:30 and when we are finished head over to Atlantis.
		
Click to expand...

*
This does sound like the best plan


----------



## MenashaCorp

UrsulasShadow said:


> *I think I'll have to give up my Segway tour, too*...and possibly my parasailing. But I know for sure if I tried to make DH give up his casino...MUTINY, I tell ya.
> 
> This being said, I have NO idea what I actually signed up for. I was working, and sneaking a peek at my e-mail when I got the FORM notice. I just signed up for anything.
> 
> I hate being this scattered. I think I need to butt-dial Tracy again.


 

NNNNNOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


Or...Aw, Crap. We'll miss ya if U do!!! We Wanna Segway!!!! With Mindy!!!

Who actually got these emails? I got a "spy notification" and was thrilled to get it. 


Of course, as things appear, Susan and I are thinking Podcast Cruising will become an annual priority for us, so maybe we'll have a chance to "Segway with Mindy" again if you decide not to do it...


----------



## maiziezoe

winotracy said:


> Go online and look at the resort there.  You can see it from the ship.  Send her off on her own.  Book another Disney Cruise!  Lot of great ideas here   Where are your priorities at?







scarlett873 said:


> I think there are a few of us heading into Nassau for just a bit...just to say that we "saw" it...and to pick up some cigars for the boys.



That was kind of our plan too. I asked DH if he has any desire to see Atlantis. He said he has been there, done that...  We may hit the straw market for a while or we may not.


----------



## exwdwcm

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Okay -- now I'm torn, I selected Palo on Monday as my first choice but we promised DD we would take her over to check out Atlantis -- I don't see how we can do brunch, Atlantis and make it back in time for martini tasting. What's a girl to do?


same here........i think if we get the early brunch at 10:30 would be best, sneak out a bit before martinis.    or since we don't have to be back on until 7pm, we could always go to atlantis after martinis.  



tickledtink33 said:


> That's too bad. AT&T doesn't have the widespead coverage like companies such as Verizon.
> 
> I just got an Iphone and I love it.  It is sooooo incredibly simple to use. I had to switch from Verizon to do it. I hope I'm not disappointed with AT&T. I never had a problem with the verizon. Only 1 dropped call in ten years and that was in an elevator.


so does only AT&T work with the iphone?  forgive my ignorance, this is coming from someone that has only ever had a work provided phone, so i never worried about service before.  I am seriously considering getting an iphone in the next 6 months or so!

time to call mom and check on her and let her know what all i signed us up for! lol- hope she is up for it all.    she is so looking forward to the cruise. 

  I sent DS to day care today in a cute mickey hawaiian shirt.....the teachers asked about it and of course the obviously know we are into mickey/disney since DS is always wearing disney clothes......they asked if we were going to see mickey anytime.   I told them I was in a few weeks, but i was leaving DS at home.    they probably thought I was pretty mean, huh?    no worries, I told them, he is going with us in December for 10 days with the mouse.  

oh and found out one of his old teachers also cleans houses.....i think i might have her come out while i am gone.   the house is ALWAYS a disaster when i come home from being gone on business for a few days.  I can only imagine it after a week with DH and DS by themselves.   yeah, i am a little OCD and DH, well isn't.


----------



## exwdwcm

so will we know in advance what the show schedule is?  like what night is the Golden Mickeys and all that?  I was curious.


----------



## maiziezoe

exwdwcm said:


> same here........i think if we get the early brunch at 10:30 would be best, sneak out a bit before martinis.    or since we don't have to be back on until 7pm, we could always go to atlantis after martinis.
> 
> so does only AT&T work with the iphone?  forgive my ignorance, this is coming from someone that has only ever had a work provided phone, so i never worried about service before.  I am seriously considering getting an iphone in the next 6 months or so!
> 
> time to call mom and check on her and let her know what all i signed us up for! lol- hope she is up for it all.    she is so looking forward to the cruise.
> 
> I sent DS to day care today in a cute mickey hawaiian shirt.....the teachers asked about it and of course the obviously know we are into mickey/disney since DS is always wearing disney clothes......they asked if we were going to see mickey anytime.   I told them I was in a few weeks, but i was leaving DS at home.    they probably thought I was pretty mean, huh?    no worries, I told them, he is going with us in December for 10 days with the mouse.
> 
> oh and found out one of his old teachers also cleans houses.....i think i might have her come out while i am gone.   the house is ALWAYS a disaster when i come home from being gone on business for a few days.  I can only imagine it after a week with DH and DS by themselves.   yeah, i am a little OCD and DH, well isn't.



As of right now, AT&T is the only service iphone has.

I love my sprint so much, I'll never have an iphone.


----------



## MenashaCorp

maiziezoe said:


> I love my sprint so much, I'll never have an iphone.


 

No offense intended, but  .. words I thought I'd never hear...

Glad you're happy with Sprint, but have never heard that before... 

iPhone dragged me away from Verizon, which I loved.... Still glad.


----------



## winotracy

chirurgeon said:


> ASK TRACY or anyone else. I have a question about all the magnets I have printed over the past few days.  Has anyone had a problem with them in your checked bags?  Do they show up funny on the xray machines?  I'm just a little paranoid about them.
> 
> Kim



No problems in the past and i usually bring them in both checked and carry on luggage.  



cocowum said:


> We (I) am hoping for the latest brunch time (12:30pm) That way we can be off the boat right at 9:00 and spend a few hours over at Atlantis before heading back to Brunch.



12:30 is not the last brunch time.  It will be much earlier than that.



ADP said:


> I was thinking along those lines as well, but it maybe a stretch to do that.  Would you think it would be better to eat at 10:30 and then head over to Atlantis at around Noon for a few hours?
> 
> So, can we eat at 12:30 or is that when we have to be out of the restaurant?



This is a good plan Aaron.



UrsulasShadow said:


> I think I'll have to give up my Segway tour, too...and possibly my parasailing.  But I know for sure  if I tried to make DH give up his casino...MUTINY, I tell ya.
> 
> This being said, I have NO idea what I actually signed up for.  I was working, and sneaking a peek at my e-mail when I got the FORM notice.  I just signed up for anything.
> 
> I hate being this scattered.  I think I need to butt-dial Tracy again.



Butt dial away I'm around!



exwdwcm said:


> so will we know in advance what the show schedule is?  like what night is the Golden Mickeys and all that?  I was curious.



Check out previous Navigators.  The schedule for our cruise will be released on a day by day basis once onboard.  Though they usually follow the previous schedule.


----------



## tickledtink33

exwdwcm said:


> so does only AT&T work with the iphone?  forgive my ignorance, this is coming from someone that has only ever had a work provided phone, so i never worried about service before.  I am seriously considering getting an iphone in the next 6 months or so!



Yes, AT&T is the only service provider to offer the Iphone.


----------



## cocowum

winotracy said:


> 12:30 is not the last brunch time.  It will be much earlier than that.


----------



## chirurgeon

winotracy said:


> 12:30 is not the last brunch time.  It will be much earlier than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out previous Navigators.  The schedule for our cruise will be released on a day by day basis once onboard.  Though they usually follow the previous schedule.



I'm just hoping I can get a Tuesday brunch at around 11:15. That way I can still do the parasailing.  If I can't, I will either cancel or see if I can do a later parasailing.  I love Segway too much to give it up.  I will just be very busy on Monday.  DI presentation and then rush to get off the ship to do my Segway tour. Then I can relax a little until the tastings.

Kim

ETA I just checked the excursions and there are still Parasailing excursions available at 12, 1, 2, and 3.  So If anyone from the 10 am excusion wants to change to a later one, maybe we can change together.


----------



## MenashaCorp

chirurgeon said:


> I'm just hoping I can get a Tuesday brunch at around 11:15. That way I can still do the parasailing. If I can't, I will either cancel or see if I can do a later parasailing. I love Segway too much to give it up. I will just be very busy on Monday. *DI presentation* and then rush to get off the ship to do my *Segway* tour. Then I can relax a little until the *tastings*.
> 
> Kim


 

Tru Dat!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

MenashaCorp said:


> No offense intended, but  .. words I thought I'd never hear...
> 
> Glad you're happy with Sprint, but have never heard that before...
> 
> iPhone dragged me away from Verizon, which I loved.... Still glad.



I love, love, love Sprint. I've had it since the Nextel days and I love it.

I live in a valley and it seems every other cell phone service provider drops their calls in our down town area... I worked downtown for 4 years and never dropped one call with Sprint.

If the good peeps of apple decide to let Sprint into their circle, I will so have an iphone, but from what I understand, that isn't happening soon.


----------



## MrandMissVacation

LMO429 said:


> I only signed up for the Podcast Recording.




Me too. We are swimming with dolphins on Monday, and I didn't think we'd make it back in time for brunch or the DI talks. On cc day I don't want to break up our very important sandcastle building time to break/clean up for palo. We want to be beach bums.
We are fine with it all..it's vacation. Palo would only work for us on Wednesday.


----------



## katscradle

guynwdm said:


> Anyone want to share a cab from the Dolphin to Saratoga Springs??
> 
> 
> I miss 2 days and it takes forever to get caught up.  I think people are typing faster the closer it gets to the cruise.
> 
> Whens the next chat??




How many are in your party?


----------



## chirurgeon

MenashaCorp said:


> Tru Dat!!!



The Kims will be on the Segway tour.  They better watch out.

Kim


----------



## katscradle

maiziezoe said:


> It's only been 4 minutes and I can't remember what I signed up for.   Stupid stress and Lupus.
> 
> I think I signed up for:
> 
> Monday Brunch
> First DI seating (with my DD-12)
> No to martini and wine tastings
> and, yes to podcast (with my DD-12 again)
> 
> When I told my hubby that we would be eating brunch without the kids, he actually cheered. We haven't had a non-kid meal together in over 4 years.



I am waiting for DH to get home and fill out the forms.
I know what you mean about a meal without the kids.
I love mine, but the last time we had a meal without them was DATW in December. I am so looking forward to this as well.


----------



## spaddy

MrandMissVacation said:


> Me too. We are swimming with dolphins on Monday, and I didn't think we'd make it back in time for brunch or the DI talks. On cc day I don't want to break up our very important sandcastle building time to break/clean up for palo. We want to be beach bums.
> We are fine with it all..it's vacation. Palo would only work for us on Wednesday.



I am thinking about changing our Dolphin excursion to the afternoon.  That way we can still go to the DI in the morning.  Ugh, decisions.


----------



## chirurgeon

I just went back to THE FORM and the Monday Palo option is gone. Tuesday is still there.  Everything else is still there too.

Kim


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> I'm glad all these events are announced, but man decisions, decisions!  James is bummed to cancel his Segway tour, but he doesn't want to give up Castaway Cay, and he wants to do the talk.  Sooooo we might just be saving a little bit of money



If you ever get to WDW alone, the epcot segway tour is amazing!


----------



## billwald

UrsulasShadow said:


> I hate being this scattered. I think I need to butt-dial Tracy again.


 
Mindy said BUTT again.


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> I think there are a few of us heading into Nassau for just a bit...just to say that we "saw" it...and to pick up some cigars for the boys.





chirurgeon said:


> I just went back to THE FORM and the Monday Palo option is gone. Tuesday is still there.  Everything else is still there too.
> 
> Kim



So is Monday full already?  Dang! I've been running all day...


----------



## tickledtink33

chirurgeon said:


> I just went back to THE FORM and the Monday Palo option is gone. Tuesday is still there.  Everything else is still there too.
> 
> Kim



I really hope I replied in time to get the Monday Palo.  I can't go on Tuesday because of parasailing at 10am.  I don't want to change the parasailing time as I am going with all podcast cruisers.  Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## scarlett873

I've been on Flattie patrol today. My hands hurt from cutting out clothes and flatties all day!! And i'm still not done...


----------



## chirurgeon

tickledtink33 said:


> I really hope I replied in time to get the Monday Palo.  I can't go on Tuesday because of parasailing at 10am.  I don't want to change the parasailing time as I am going with all podcast cruisers.  Got my fingers crossed.



Kim, I signed up for the Tuesday Palo because the parasailing is over before 11. I am just hoping for a time at Palo at about 11:15.  Just head straight back to the ship and slip on my denim sundress, have brunch and then head back to Castaway for the afternoon.

Kim


----------



## chirurgeon

chirurgeon said:


> Kim, I signed up for the Tuesday Palo because the parasailing is over before 11. I am just hoping for a time at Palo at about 11:15.  Just head straight back to the ship and slip on my denim sundress, have brunch and then head back to Castaway for the afternoon.
> 
> Kim



And I'm pretty sure we will get our Palo times in enough time to change my parasailing time if I really have to.  Maybe we can get a few others to change too if they have to.

Kim


----------



## Disney Enabler

chirurgeon said:


> I'm just hoping I can get a Tuesday brunch at around 11:15. That way I can still do the parasailing.  If I can't, I will either cancel or see if I can do a later parasailing.  I love Segway too much to give it up.  I will just be very busy on Monday.  DI presentation and then rush to get off the ship to do my Segway tour. Then I can relax a little until the tastings.
> 
> Kim
> 
> ETA I just checked the excursions and there are still Parasailing excursions available at 12, 1, 2, and 3.  So If anyone from the 10 am excusion wants to change to a later one, maybe we can change together.




Kim -- I have noticed you talking about the parsailing adventure and that there are slots still available.  I would like to encourage anyone who has ever thought about doing this to go for it.  Unlike my husband, I am not an adventurous person.  Generally when we cruise he does the high adventure and I do the bus tour and we get back to the ship and talk about our travels.  

Last year on Mother's Day we were at Castaway Cay.  I did the unthinkable.  My husband and I went parasailing.  For me this was one of the wildest things I have ever done.  I am not a small girl and thought for sure the rope would break but let me tell you it didn't and it was such a rush.  The guys who helped us were fanastic.  The feeling of soaring was mind-boggling. The water below was incredible.  The best part was that when I got home I could tell everyone I actually did it.  Even my kids were shocked that good old Mom would attach herself to a harness and fly through the air.  Would I do it again you may ask?  Yes, someday, but not this trip.  It has only been a year and I am still talking about the memory and I think the air is still filled with screams first of fear and then of sheer laughter.  

I will enjoy watching you from the shore.  Enjoy your ride.

Carol (Disney Enabler)


----------



## firsttimemom

Too bad Paul's not here to see this- I thought this was an amazing feat. Our military ROCKS!

http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Most-.../090420/483/b3544102e0db4ae090c3ea79e86b8bec/


----------



## chirurgeon

Disney Enabler said:


> Kim -- I have noticed you talking about the parsailing adventure and that there are slots still available.  I would like to encourage anyone who has ever thought about doing this to go for it.  Unlike my husband, I am not an adventurous person.  Generally when we cruise he does the high adventure and I do the bus tour and we get back to the ship and talk about our travels.
> 
> Last year on Mother's Day we were at Castaway Cay.  I did the unthinkable.  My husband and I went parasailing.  For me this was one of the wildest things I have ever done.  I am not a small girl and thought for sure the rope would break but let me tell you it didn't and it was such a rush.  The guys who helped us were fanastic.  The feeling of soaring was mind-boggling. The water below was incredible.  The best part was that when I got home I could tell everyone I actually did it.  Even my kids were shocked that good old Mom would attach herself to a harness and fly through the air.  Would I do it again you may ask?  Yes, someday, but not this trip.  It has only been a year and I am still talking about the memory and I think the air is still filled with screams first of fear and then of sheer laughter.
> 
> I will enjoy watching you from the shore.  Enjoy your ride.
> 
> Carol (Disney Enabler)



Thanks, Carol.  I will not pass up the parasailing. If I have to, I will change to a later time.  I want to DO IT ALL.  I am not going to pass either Palo or this. 

Kim


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hi everyone!

Here is what we picked, but I doubt its going to work out.

Monday
DI 9:45-11:15 (we have second dining so hope we make it)
No Martini or Wine as we do want to at least set foot in Nassau at some point, maybe head over to Atlantis.
No Palo brunch was available.

Tuesday
Palo Brunch 10:30-12:30 (This may be a problem with DW and DS11 doing the parasailing @ 10am)
This may also put a damper on the bike rentals we have reserved.
I would rather do it on Wed, but that was not an option......yet?
We signed up for it, but may just skip it.

Wednesday
Podcast Taping (as if we would miss that!)



I guess we will just have to see what happens....

Thanks to all for setting this up 

Even if it could have waited until people were actually HOME to sign up. 

Bitter....not me....uh uh


----------



## WebmasterMike

Blackberry Users - Did ya'll see that there is a new BB app for streaming live365.  I can stream Dis Radio now without having to transcode it with www.Moodio.fm on my blackberry!!  

Live365


----------



## LMO429

MrandMissVacation said:


> Me too. We are swimming with dolphins on Monday, and I didn't think we'd make it back in time for brunch or the DI talks. On cc day I don't want to break up our very important sandcastle building time to break/clean up for palo. We want to be beach bums.
> We are fine with it all..it's vacation. Palo would only work for us on Wednesday.



I am trying to leave my schedule on the cruise as open as possible.  I keep trying to keep in mind it's my husband's vacation also


----------



## firsttimemom

k5jmh said:


> Blackberry Users - Did ya'll see that there is a new BB app for streaming live365.  I can stream Dis Radio now without having to transcode it with www.Moodio.fm on my blackberry!!
> 
> Live365




I wonder if there's something comparable for the iphone. 

Anyone???


----------



## firsttimemom

3guysandagal said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> Tuesday
> Palo Brunch 10:30-12:30 (This may be a problem with DW and DS11 doing the parasailing @ 10am)
> This may also put a damper on the bike rentals we have reserved.



FWIW- DH said there the 2 times he rented bikes on CC that there were a lot available. I think a lot of people hit the beach and water sports but DH said riding a bike around the island w/ our then-4 yr old was a lot of fun.


----------



## chirurgeon

3guysandagal said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Here is what we picked, but I doubt its going to work out.
> 
> Monday
> DI 9:45-11:15 (we have second dining so hope we make it)
> No Martini or Wine as we do want to at least set foot in Nassau at some point, maybe head over to Atlantis.
> No Palo brunch was available.
> 
> Tuesday
> Palo Brunch 10:30-12:30 (This may be a problem with DW and DS11 doing the parasailing @ 10am)
> This may also put a damper on the bike rentals we have reserved.
> I would rather do it on Wed, but that was not an option......yet?
> We signed up for it, but may just skip it.
> 
> Wednesday
> Podcast Taping (as if we would miss that!)
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we will just have to see what happens....
> 
> Thanks to all for setting this up
> 
> Even if it could have waited until people were actually HOME to sign up.
> 
> Bitter....not me....uh uh



Katherine, I am kind of in the same place you are.  If we have to, maybe we could change to the same parasailing time.

Kim


----------



## WebmasterMike

Check out - http://www.moodio.fm/stations_list

I use it on my IPOD touch to listen to DISRADIO.  It will transcode the audio so that it will play on IPOD touch and IPHONE.


----------



## DLBDS

I just opened the email from Tracy and the first and second choice for Palo are identical (Tues. 10:30-12:30) with no option for Monday. Is this an error?


----------



## 3guysandagal

chirurgeon said:


> ETA I just checked the excursions and there are still Parasailing excursions available at 12, 1, 2, and 3.  So If anyone from the 10 am excusion wants to change to a later one, maybe we can change together.




This may be an option, will have to check with DW, but still blows the bike rental thingy, what with me being glued to a seat at the Conched Out bar from 1:30-3:00


----------



## tickledtink33

chirurgeon said:


> Kim, I signed up for the Tuesday Palo because the parasailing is over before 11. I am just hoping for a time at Palo at about 11:15.  Just head straight back to the ship and slip on my denim sundress, have brunch and then head back to Castaway for the afternoon.
> 
> Kim



Wow, that would only give you 15 minutes to get back to the ship, get to your room, change into your dress and get up to Palo.  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## winotracy

DLBDS said:


> I just opened the email from Tracy and the first and second choice for Palo are identical (Tues. 10:30-12:30) with no option for Monday. Is this an error?



This is because Monday's Palo brunch is full.


----------



## DLBDS

winotracy said:


> This is because Monday's Palo brunch is full.



*ASKTRACY....*

Thanks, Tracy. So, could you confirm that Monday (full) and Tuesday are the only choices or will they offer another day? One more.... It also says "18 and older only". I thought they said that the brunch wasn't being held at Palo (too small) and everyone (all ages) could attend?


----------



## tickledtink33

3guysandagal said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Here is what we picked, but I doubt its going to work out.
> 
> Monday
> *DI 9:45-11:15 (we have second dining so hope we make it)*No Martini or Wine as we do want to at least set foot in Nassau at some point, maybe head over to Atlantis.
> No Palo brunch was available.
> 
> Tuesday
> Palo Brunch 10:30-12:30 (This may be a problem with DW and DS11 doing the parasailing @ 10am)
> This may also put a damper on the bike rentals we have reserved.
> I would rather do it on Wed, but that was not an option......yet?
> We signed up for it, but may just skip it.
> 
> Wednesday
> Podcast Taping (as if we would miss that!)
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we will just have to see what happens....
> 
> Thanks to all for setting this up
> 
> Even if it could have waited until people were actually HOME to sign up.
> 
> Bitter....not me....uh uh



John, the DI presentation won't interfere with your dining as it is 9:45-11:15 am.


----------



## 3guysandagal

chirurgeon said:


> Katherine, I am kind of in the same place you are.  If we have to, maybe we could change to the same parasailing time.
> 
> Kim



This would be John........

just sayin

Kath is at the Gym.


----------



## tickledtink33

DLBDS said:


> *ASKTRACY....*
> 
> Thanks, Tracy. So, could you confirm that Monday (full) and Tuesday are the only choices or will they offer another day? One more.... It also says "18 and older only". I thought they said that the brunch wasn't being held at Palo (too small) and everyone (all ages) could attend?



I think the brunch IS being held in Palo now, that's why 18 and older only.  That's why it is being split up into 2 days because we can't all fit at the same time.


----------



## 3guysandagal

tickledtink33 said:


> John, the DI presentation won't interfere with your dining as it is 9:45-11:15 am.



But isn't 2nd Breaky at 8:30 or something?

Sorry, first time cruiser here...


----------



## DLBDS

tickledtink33 said:


> I think the brunch IS being held in Palo now, that's why 18 and older only.  That's why it is being split up into 2 days because we can't all fit at the same time.



OK, that explains everything and also makes this decision simple. I'm gonna skip the brunch as it conflicts with parasailing at 10:00 and DD11 can't attend.


----------



## tickledtink33

3guysandagal said:


> But is not 2nd Breaky at 8:30 or something?



One of the dining rooms is open for breakfast and you can eat whenever you wish.  You can also eat at Beach Blanket Buffet.  There is no formal first and second seating for breakfast and you don't sit at an assigned table like at dinner.


----------



## aGoofyMom

k5jmh said:


> Blackberry Users - Did ya'll see that there is a new BB app for streaming live365.  I can stream Dis Radio now without having to transcode it with www.Moodio.fm on my blackberry!!
> 
> Live365



Darn.  I have an 8900...gotta wait for an their site to catch up


----------



## chirurgeon

tickledtink33 said:


> One of the dining rooms is open for breakfast and you can eat whenever you wish.  You can also eat at Beach Blanket Buffet.  There is no formal first and second seating for breakfast and you don't sit at an assigned table like at dinner.



I think I will order room service breakfast the DI morning since I signed up for the first session at 8 am. I have to 10 am Segway tour that day.  I am kind of hoping Tuesday fills up too and they open up Wednesday.  I would prefer the Wednesday Palo brunch to tell the truth.

Kim


----------



## ADP

Somebody posted some photos of Kidani Village earlier during the CM previews.  Here's a link to the thread with the photos.  It was my first look inside Kidani Village and the new pool area.   
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2126352&page=3


----------



## cocowum

ADP said:


> Somebody posted some photos of Kidani Village earlier during the CM previews.  Here's a link to the thread with the photos.  It was my first look inside Kidani Village and the new pool area.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2126352&page=3



OMG!!! Aaron, thanks for this link! The place looks amazing!!! I cannot wait for Paul to see those pics!


----------



## A.Mickey

Here is a magnet I did, If anyone wants me to personalize it just send me a PM with what you want on it .


----------



## cocowum

I just wanted to say...
*
Thank you Tracy!!!!*

I can't imagine your level of stress right now!


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> OMG!!! Aaron, thanks for this link! The place looks amazing!!! I cannot wait for Paul to see those pics!





ADP said:


> Somebody posted some photos of Kidani Village earlier during the CM previews.  Here's a link to the thread with the photos.  It was my first look inside Kidani Village and the new pool area.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2126352&page=3



Awesome!  Can't wait to be there in 18 days!


----------



## DLBDS

I just submitted The Form...

Palo: N/A
DI: Monday 8:00-9:30 (2- Me and DD11)
Tastings: N/A
Podcast: YES (2- Me and DD11)


----------



## tickledtink33

ADP said:


> Somebody posted some photos of Kidani Village earlier during the CM previews.  Here's a link to the thread with the photos.  It was my first look inside Kidani Village and the new pool area.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2126352&page=3



Thanks for posting this Aaron.  The resort looks nice but I have to agree that having no counter service restaurant is not just a let down but a huge problem seeing as you can't walk to Jamboo House.  They will definately get complaints on the lack of food availability and will have to find a solution in the not too distant future.  I love AKL and will still stay at Jamboo but will wait and let them iron out the wrinkles with Kidani before I try it.  The pool area looks very nice but on the small side.  I will be going over there during my July trip to try Sanaa and will take a look around.


----------



## firsttimemom

tickledtink33 said:


> Thanks for posting this Aaron.  The resort looks nice but I have to agree that having no counter service restaurant is not just a let down but a huge problem seeing as you can't walk to Jamboo House.  They will definately get complaints on the lack of food availability and will have to find a solution in the not too distant future.  I love AKL and will still stay at Jamboo but will wait and let them iron out the wrinkles with Kidani before I try it.  The pool area looks very nice but on the small side.  I will be going over there during my July trip to try Sanaa and will take a look around.



I *really* want to buy into DVC here. I love that you have the sleeper chair and the sofa as pull-outs in the 1BR (kids are getting to the age where it's a battle for them to share a bed). But the food issue could be a pain unless you plan ahead.


----------



## ADP

tickledtink33 said:


> Thanks for posting this Aaron.  The resort looks nice but I have to agree that having no counter service restaurant is not just a let down but a huge problem seeing as you can't walk to Jamboo House.  They will definately get complaints on the lack of food availability and will have to find a solution in the not too distant future.  I love AKL and will still stay at Jamboo but will wait and let them iron out the wrinkles with Kidani before I try it.  The pool area looks very nice but on the small side.  I will be going over there during my July trip to try Sanaa and will take a look around.


I agree Kim...It was my only and biggest concern about Kidani Village.  I keep thinking the Mara will be overrun with guests in the mornings.  I also think the Kidani pool bar will serve some food items, and like other DVC resorts the gift shop will probably have some gran and go items.    

I don't recall 100 percent, but when I walked around Kidani back in December I swear I remember seeing a walking path between the two resort lobbies.  In fact, the DVC website says the distance between the two lobbies is a 1/2 mile.


----------



## DLBDS

ADP said:


> Somebody posted some photos of Kidani Village earlier during the CM previews.  Here's a link to the thread with the photos.  It was my first look inside Kidani Village and the new pool area.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2126352&page=3



Just saw the pics, Aaron. I had dismissed AKL in the past mainly due to location but I'm now reconsidering it for our return trip in January 2010. It does have my fav, BOMA!


----------



## maiziezoe

A.Mickey said:


> Here is a magnet I did, If anyone wants me to personalize it just send me a PM with what you want on it .



Love it!  Can I get it without any names on it at all?

BTW:


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## tickledtink33

ADP said:


> I agree Kim...It was my only and biggest concern about Kidani Village.  I keep thinking the Mara will be overrun with guests in the mornings.  I also think the Kidani pool bar will serve some food items, and like other DVC resorts the gift shop will probably have some gran and go items.
> 
> I don't recall 100 percent, but when I walked around Kidani back in December I swear I remember seeing a walking path between the two resort lobbies.  In fact, the DVC website says the distance between the two lobbies is a 1/2 mile.



I thought there was supposed to be a walking path as well.  I guess we'll have to wait untill we here some trip reviews.


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> And I'm pretty sure we will get our Palo times in enough time to change my parasailing time if I really have to.  Maybe we can get a few others to change too if they have to.
> 
> Kim




Well as it sits right now. The Tuesday was the only Palo brunch we could get.
So unless a miricle happens I won't be able to take DS11 and do the parasailing with my Dis buddys.


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> Katherine, I am kind of in the same place you are.  If we have to, maybe we could change to the same parasailing time.
> 
> Kim




Kim that would be great, then at least I can do the parasailing with one of my Dis Buddies.


----------



## winotracy

DLBDS said:


> *ASKTRACY....*
> 
> Thanks, Tracy. So, could you confirm that Monday (full) and Tuesday are the only choices or will they offer another day? One more.... It also says "18 and older only". I thought they said that the brunch wasn't being held at Palo (too small) and everyone (all ages) could attend?



Keep in mind that everything that was indicated in the special Podcast about the cruise was what we were trying to do.  The only two days we are opening right now are Monday and Tuesday.  Palo is only for 18 and older.  At first we thought they would do the brunch in a different location due to the number of people, but they were able to keep us in Palo so the normal restrictions do apply.  



3guysandagal said:


> But isn't 2nd Breaky at 8:30 or something?
> 
> Sorry, first time cruiser here...



The only day that breakfast time is set is on the last day (also for character breakfast on the 7 night sailings) and you will receive information on that time the last night of the cruise.  The rest of the days you have a number of choices for breakfast, all listed in the Navigator.


----------



## kab407

* MAY 6th!!!!!!*

The next Podcast Cruise dates are announced




Tracy's Nightmare starts all over again!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

I've been excited up to this point, of course, but for some reason it hit me 
I leave for Disney World in TWO WEEKS!!!  
I was jumping around like a chicken with my head cut off looking like a complete idiot (not a stretch for me!) when my three year old looked at me and said, "ok mom, that's enough, you look silly" 
She was right, I know...


----------



## DVCsince02

kab407 said:


> * MAY 6th!!!!!!*
> 
> The next Podcast Cruise dates are announced
> 
> Tracy's Nightmare starts all over again!



WOW!


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> I can't get an iPhone due to access limitations in my area.  Also, I just haven't tried to learn how to use my Blackberry's functions yet.  I have a spreadsheet program on it, just haven't tried.  I'm a little busy with this cruise, ya know.



And we *LOVE* you for it!!!



chirurgeon said:


> ASK TRACY or anyone else. I have a question about all the magnets I have printed over the past few days.  Has anyone had a problem with them in your checked bags?  Do they show up funny on the xray machines?  I'm just a little paranoid about them.
> 
> Kim



I worry about this, too. What is the security agent going to think if I have a whole bunch of magnets? I don't really want strangers rooting through my luggage and touching my unmentionables.



scarlett873 said:


> I think there are a few of us heading into Nassau for just a bit...just to say that we "saw" it...and to pick up some cigars for the boys.



Wow. I think there are quite a few of us with this plan.



disneyfan19712006 said:


> I give it til about 9 o clock as a guess.



Looks like everybody petered out last night. Almost to 200 though!!!



chirurgeon said:


> How do you replace a photo of Mindy doing ABBA karoke?
> 
> Kim



Miss Mindy sing ABBA? How drunk are you planning on getting her???



firsttimemom said:


> If you ever get to WDW alone, the epcot segway tour is amazing!



I am thinking about doing this in January (my next trip I plan to make).



billwald said:


> Mindy said BUTT again.



He said butt. :giggle:



kab407 said:


> * MAY 6th!!!!!!*
> 
> The next Podcast Cruise dates are announced
> 
> Tracy's Nightmare starts all over again!



I think its more along the lines of *"DIS Unplugged Podcast Cruise 2: Tracy's Nightmare Continues"*


----------



## jeanigor

*18 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!"*
*17 Days Until 6 DIS Buddies get Muddy for Give Kids the World!*


----------



## tiggerbell

The question is - how boring will our trips without the Podcast Crew be from now on?  

I'll tell you when I get back from Disneyland -I leave in 4 days!!!


----------



## spaddy

LMO429 said:


> I am trying to leave my schedule on the cruise as open as possible.  I keep trying to keep in mind it's my husband's vacation also



That is very nice of you.  I am trying to remember the same from my DH and DS.



firsttimemom said:


> FWIW- DH said there the 2 times he rented bikes on CC that there were a lot available. I think a lot of people hit the beach and water sports but DH said riding a bike around the island w/ our then-4 yr old was a lot of fun.



I loved the bike ride with my 4 year old.  He pedaled both paths all by himself.  I am definitely planning on doing it again.  I agree there is no need to book it ahead of time.  Just show up.




ADP said:


> I agree Kim...It was my only and biggest concern about Kidani Village.  I keep thinking the Mara will be overrun with guests in the mornings.  I also think the Kidani pool bar will serve some food items, and like other DVC resorts the gift shop will probably have some gran and go items.
> 
> I don't recall 100 percent, but when I walked around Kidani back in December I swear I remember seeing a walking path between the two resort lobbies.  In fact, the DVC website says the distance between the two lobbies is a 1/2 mile.





tickledtink33 said:


> I thought there was supposed to be a walking path as well.  I guess we'll have to wait untill we here some trip reviews.



I heard there was going to be a walking path as well.  I was at AKV in Jambo December 07 and Mara was crowded then.  I love to have CS breakfast.   I just can't begin the day without eating and there has to be protein.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> The question is - how boring will our trips without the Podcast Crew be from now on?
> 
> I'll tell you when I get back from Disneyland -I leave in 4 days!!!



Rub it in Jamie...rub it in....


----------



## dpuck1998

kab407 said:


> * MAY 6th!!!!!!*



Thought they were shooting for a time kids weren't in school? Ohh well, I'll have to play this one by ear and see if I can pull it off.


----------



## scarlett873

May 6th...I wish I could commit to it, but we just can't right now. Hopefully the rates will be good ones again and we'll be able to join in later if our budget and adoption plans allow. If not...i'm still crashing your threads...



Off to my sister's today. I'm gonna watch my nephew while my sister takes my niece to ballet. Plus i'm going to play with the cricut machine. I  the cricut machine...i'm asking for one for Christmas or my birthday...whichever they want to present it to me...


----------



## spaddy

dpuck1998 said:


> Thought they were shooting for a time kids weren't in school? Ohh well, I'll have to play this one by ear and see if I can pull it off.





scarlett873 said:


> May 6th...I wish I could commit to it, but we just can't right now. Hopefully the rates will be good ones again and we'll be able to join in later if our budget and adoption plans allow. If not...i'm still crashing your threads...
> 
> 
> 
> Off to my sister's today. I'm gonna watch my nephew while my sister takes my niece to ballet. Plus i'm going to play with the cricut machine. I  the cricut machine...i'm asking for one for Christmas or my birthday...whichever they want to present it to me...



They are announcing the date on the May6th Podcast.  That was what I heard.


----------



## kab407

dpuck1998 said:


> Thought they were shooting for a time kids weren't in school? Ohh well, I'll have to play this one by ear and see if I can pull it off.





scarlett873 said:


> May 6th...I wish I could commit to it, but we just can't right now. Hopefully the rates will be good ones again and we'll be able to join in later if our budget and adoption plans allow. If not...i'm still crashing your threads...:thumbsup



May 6th is the date they are announcing the next cruise, not the date of the cruise.


----------



## kab407

spaddy said:


> They are announcing the date on the May6th Podcast.  That was what I heard.



Thta' what I heard.


----------



## DVCsince02

The date for the 2010 cruise will be announced on May 6th.  

The cruise is NOT May 6th.


----------



## kab407

spaddy said:


> They are announcing the date on the May6th Podcast.  That was what I heard.



That's what I heard.


----------



## dpuck1998

kab407 said:


> May 6th is the date thay are announcing the next cruise, not the date of the cruise.





DVCsince02 said:


> The date for the 2010 cruise will be announced on May 6th.
> 
> The cruise is NOT May 6th.



Ahh...so they will torment us until then, I should have known....


----------



## DVCsince02

2 weeks of tormenting.


----------



## spaddy

kab407 said:


> Thta' what I heard.





kab407 said:


> That's what I heard.



I listened to the beginning of the Podcast before my coffee.  Who knows if I heard anything right?


----------



## Madi100

Good morning all.  There is a good possibility that I won't make chat tonight.  I'm HOPING that my sister in law has her baby today.  She is in the hospital as we speak.  Today is the only day that works for us to visit, so hoping it's today.  Tomorrow is soccer and Friday the girls are selling rootbeer floats at our grocery store to raise money for GKTW.   

This will begin a new era in our family.  This SIL has no children, however knows all there is to know about parenting.  Today she will learn that she knows absolutely nothing, and she's really not a better parent than the rest of us.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> 2 weeks of tormenting.



But it will be worth it. And who of us would book it before the cruise anyway?


----------



## maiziezoe

Mornin' all!  Happy Earth Day!


I'm doing to happy dance today because I got this notice on the passport website:  

_Thank you for submitting your application for a U.S. passport book!

We have finished processing your passport, and it has been mailed to you.

You requested delivery by regular mail. Passport Agencies use Priority Mail. This means you should receive your passport on or about *04/27/2009*._

It should arrive the day after my birthday!  

I am so glad I don't have to worry about that anymore. I was losing sleep over it.


----------



## DVCsince02

Madi100 said:


> Good morning all.  There is a good possibility that I won't make chat tonight.  I'm HOPING that my sister in law has her baby today.  She is in the hospital as we speak.  Today is the only day that works for us to visit, so hoping it's today.  Tomorrow is soccer and Friday the girls are selling rootbeer floats at our grocery store to raise money for GKTW.
> 
> This will begin a new era in our family.  This SIL has no children, however knows all there is to know about parenting.  Today she will learn that she knows absolutely nothing, and she's really not a better parent than the rest of us.


----------



## shellyminnie

I am soooo aggravated!!!! 

I have two finals on the same day - my stats final and my anatomy final both of which are cumulative. 

I have an A in my stats class, so I thought the final would not hurt us, so I was going to christmas tree it so I wouldn't have to study and thereofre could concentrate on my anatomy final, which is more important to me.
However, this morning I find out that the stats final is worth 18% of our grade!!! So now I have to study and do well on it to keep my A and study for my anatomy final too!!!

I am not a happy camper!! 

Thank god, it's Wednesday!!


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> Good morning all.  There is a good possibility that I won't make chat tonight.  I'm HOPING that my sister in law has her baby today.  She is in the hospital as we speak.  Today is the only day that works for us to visit, so hoping it's today.  Tomorrow is soccer and Friday the girls are selling rootbeer floats at our grocery store to raise money for GKTW.
> 
> This will begin a new era in our family.  This SIL has no children, however knows all there is to know about parenting.  Today she will learn that she knows absolutely nothing, and she's really not a better parent than the rest of us.



I have  SIL like that!  She has two kids now and they are royal terrors and no one can stand to be around them, including grandma!!


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> I have  SIL like that!  She has two kids now and they are royal terrors and no one can stand to be around them, including grandma!!



That's pretty bad when even Grandma doesn't want to be around!!


----------



## kab407

shellyminnie said:


> I am soooo aggravated!!!!
> 
> I have two finals on the same day - my stats final and my anatomy final both of which are cumulative.
> 
> I have an A in my stats class, so I thought the final would not hurt us, so I was going to christmas tree it so I wouldn't have to study and thereofre could concentrate on my anatomy final, which is more important to me.
> However, this morning I find out that the stats final is worth 18% of our grade!!! So now I have to study and do well on it to keep my A and study for my anatomy final too!!!
> 
> I am not a happy camper!!
> 
> Thank god, it's Wednesday!!



Shelly, sounds like you are going to need a vacation after finals!!!  


Hmmmm...anyone have any suggestions????



Hang in there, you have done great all semester.


----------



## disneyfan19712006

shellyminnie said:


> I am soooo aggravated!!!!
> 
> I have two finals on the same day - my stats final and my anatomy final both of which are cumulative.
> 
> I have an A in my stats class, so I thought the final would not hurt us, so I was going to christmas tree it so I wouldn't have to study and thereofre could concentrate on my anatomy final, which is more important to me.
> However, this morning I find out that the stats final is worth 18% of our grade!!! So now I have to study and do well on it to keep my A and study for my anatomy final too!!!
> 
> I am not a happy camper!!
> 
> Thank god, it's Wednesday!!



I know how you feel. I have an A in both my Anthroplogy classes, but have been putting off the project. Two web sites. I am not computer savy. But I found out it is 10% of grade and I need to keep my A's. Guess we will both be doing school work for a few days. Good luck with the exams.


----------



## Madi100

maiziezoe said:


> Mornin' all!  Happy Earth Day!
> 
> 
> I'm doing to happy dance today because I got this notice on the passport website:
> 
> _Thank you for submitting your application for a U.S. passport book!
> 
> We have finished processing your passport, and it has been mailed to you.
> 
> You requested delivery by regular mail. Passport Agencies use Priority Mail. This means you should receive your passport on or about *04/27/2009*._
> 
> It should arrive the day after my birthday!
> 
> I am so glad I don't have to worry about that anymore. I was losing sleep over it.



I can't believe you haven't gotten yours yet!  We've had ours a few weeks.


----------



## tickledtink33

dpuck1998 said:


> Thought they were shooting for a time kids weren't in school? Ohh well, I'll have to play this one by ear and see if I can pull it off.



never mind

The cruise date will be announced on May 6th podcast.


----------



## spaddy

dpuck1998 said:


> I have  SIL like that!  She has two kids now and they are royal terrors and no one can stand to be around them, including grandma!!



I am sure your SIL thinks they are wonderful and she doesn't even notice what other people think.  Just a guess.


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> I have  SIL like that!  She has two kids now and they are royal terrors and no one can stand to be around them, including grandma!!



She's just very anal.  If one of the kids cries, she is floored that we don't jump up to see why.  We shouldn't allow that behavior.  You let them talk to you like that?  If they are going to be in the living room, you better be in there with them to make sure they are good.  

I love her to death, but someone forgot to tell her that the best parents are those without children.  It is so easy to say how it SHOULD be done and what LOOKS the best.  It's another to do it.  So, we are thrilled that this day is finally here.


----------



## aaronmckie

tickledtink33 said:


> It looks like the 2nd podcast cruise will only be a 3 nighter.  Thursday May 6-Sunday May 9 on the Disney Wonder.


Not sure if you are joking, but they are going to announce when the next cruise is on May 6th, that isn't the date of the next sail.


----------



## dpuck1998

spaddy said:


> I am sure your SIL thinks they are wonderful and she doesn't even notice what other people think.  Just a guess.



YEP!!



Madi100 said:


> She's just very anal.  If one of the kids cries, she is floored that we don't jump up to see why.  We shouldn't allow that behavior.  You let them talk to you like that?  If they are going to be in the living room, you better be in there with them to make sure they are good.
> 
> I love her to death, but someone forgot to tell her that the best parents are those without children.  It is so easy to say how it SHOULD be done and what LOOKS the best.  It's another to do it.  So, we are thrilled that this day is finally here.




MY SIL said to us before she had kids and we were potty training our 2 yo.  "Why don't you just tell him to use the bathroom?"  LOL


----------



## disneyfan19712006

Madi100 said:


> Good morning all.  There is a good possibility that I won't make chat tonight.  I'm HOPING that my sister in law has her baby today.  She is in the hospital as we speak.  Today is the only day that works for us to visit, so hoping it's today.  Tomorrow is soccer and Friday the girls are selling rootbeer floats at our grocery store to raise money for GKTW.
> 
> This will begin a new era in our family.  This SIL has no children, however knows all there is to know about parenting.  Today she will learn that she knows absolutely nothing, and she's really not a better parent than the rest of us.



Hope you get to see your new neice or nephew. 

Also I am hoping my daughter dosen't have her baby while we are on the cruise. She is due May 28 so we should have a little time to spare unless my new grand daughter want to make an early apperance.


----------



## winotracy

tickledtink33 said:


> It looks like the 2nd podcast cruise will only be a 3 nighter.  Thursday May 6-Sunday May 9 on the Disney Wonder.



Sorry for shouting, but this needs to be repeated.

The next podcast cruise will be announced on May 6, 2009.  The next podcast cruise date *is not* May 6.


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> May 6th...I wish I could commit to it, but we just can't right now. Hopefully the rates will be good ones again and we'll be able to join in later if our budget and adoption plans allow. If not...i'm still crashing your threads...



I know this is not a good time for you to be booking a future trip but I still wanted to throw this out there.

If you book while on board this cruise you will receive a 10% discount plus a $100 stateroom credit.  Plus you will still receive any stateroom credit that DU is offering.  And you could cancel before final payment if you had to.


----------



## ADP

Morning Everyone!   

The countdown continues.


----------



## dpuck1998

winotracy said:


> Sorry for shouting, but this needs to be repeated.
> 
> The next podcast cruise will be announced on May 6, 2009.  The next podcast cruise date *is not* May 6.



So what your saying is....the cruise will be on the 6th? 

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## tickledtink33

spaddy said:


> They are announcing the date on the May6th Podcast.  That was what I heard.





kab407 said:


> May 6th is the date they are announcing the next cruise, not the date of the cruise.





kab407 said:


> Thta' what I heard.





DVCsince02 said:


> The date for the 2010 cruise will be announced on May 6th.
> 
> The cruise is NOT May 6th.



Thanks 

I haven't had a chance to listen to the podcast yet.


----------



## winotracy

tickledtink33 said:


> I know this is not a good time for you to be booking a future trip but I still wanted to throw this out there.
> 
> If you book while on board this cruise you will receive a 10% discount plus a $100 stateroom credit.  Plus you will still receive any stateroom credit that DU is offering.  And you could cancel before final payment if you had to.



And hopefully the deposit requirements will still be 50% off so it would only be $100 per person.


----------



## jeanigor

Speaking of babies, my grand niece was born on Monday evening. This is my sister (new gramma), brother-in-law, and baby McKenzie.


----------



## tickledtink33

aaronmckie said:


> Not sure if you are joking, but they are going to announce when the next cruise is on May 6th, that isn't the date of the next sail.



I know, I know,, just saw that and changed my post.


----------



## tickledtink33

winotracy said:


> Sorry for shouting, but this needs to be repeated.
> 
> The next podcast cruise will be announced on May 6, 2009.  The next podcast cruise date *is not* May 6.



I changed my post as not to cause confusion.  But you folks are too darned fast and quoted me before I could change it.

Sorry for creating confusion.


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Speaking of babies, my grand niece was born on Monday evening. This is my sister (new gramma), brother-in-law, and baby McKenzie.



Awwwwww. she's adorable Todd!!


----------



## exwdwcm

firsttimemom said:


> Too bad Paul's not here to see this- I thought this was an amazing feat. Our military ROCKS!
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Most-.../090420/483/b3544102e0db4ae090c3ea79e86b8bec/


  WOW is all i can say......a full marathon in those boots and with packs.   those guys are amazing, but I already knew our military was pretty amazing anyhow! 



maiziezoe said:


> Mornin' all! Happy Earth Day!
> 
> 
> I'm doing to happy dance today because I got this notice on the passport website:
> 
> _Thank you for submitting your application for a U.S. passport book!_
> 
> _We have finished processing your passport, and it has been mailed to you._
> 
> _You requested delivery by regular mail. Passport Agencies use Priority Mail. This means you should receive your passport on or about *04/27/2009*._
> 
> It should arrive the day after my birthday!
> 
> I am so glad I don't have to worry about that anymore. I was losing sleep over it.


YEAH- great news!  I know it has had you worried. 



shellyminnie said:


> I am soooo aggravated!!!!
> 
> I have two finals on the same day - my stats final and my anatomy final both of which are cumulative.
> 
> I have an A in my stats class, so I thought the final would not hurt us, so I was going to christmas tree it so I wouldn't have to study and thereofre could concentrate on my anatomy final, which is more important to me.
> However, this morning I find out that the stats final is worth 18% of our grade!!! So now I have to study and do well on it to keep my A and study for my anatomy final too!!!
> 
> I am not a happy camper!!
> 
> Thank god, it's Wednesday!!


yuck, hang in there- i am sure you will do great on both.  Heck, having an A in stats now is pretty awesome if you ask me!   I so do not ever care to go back to college.....especially after reading about all you guys' tests and projects.   I considered a masters for a while, but decided against it.  Not sure I could manage all the school stress again, so kudos to you guys!



jeanigor said:


> Speaking of babies, my grand niece was born on Monday evening. This is my sister (new gramma), brother-in-law, and baby McKenzie.


 ahhhh, i love babies- so cute and Congrats Great Wise Uncle!


----------



## maiziezoe

Madi100 said:


> She's just very anal.  If one of the kids cries, she is floored that we don't jump up to see why.  We shouldn't allow that behavior.  You let them talk to you like that?  If they are going to be in the living room, you better be in there with them to make sure they are good.
> 
> I love her to death, but someone forgot to tell her that the best parents are those without children.  It is so easy to say how it SHOULD be done and what LOOKS the best.  It's another to do it.  So, we are thrilled that this day is finally here.



I feel your pain, Nicole. My BFF is pregnant with TWINS... and SINGLE and will be the worlds BEST parent. Her children will do no wrong and she isn't going to change one thing about her house. She will teach her kids to not touch things. 



jeanigor said:


> Speaking of babies, my grand niece was born on Monday evening. This is my sister (new gramma), brother-in-law, and baby McKenzie.



Awwww... so sweet. My oldest daughter is McKenzie... spelled the same way. I can never find anything with her name on it because people think I spell it "wrong". Congrats to your sister.


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> Awwwwww. she's adorable Todd!!



She's chubby and pink. Mom says: "Yup. Looks like a baby."


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> MY SIL said to us before she had kids and we were potty training our 2 yo.  "Why don't you just tell him to use the bathroom?"  LOL



Speaking of potty training, Ethan is doing great!  It's amazing how well he is doing.  I guess we caught it at the right time.  He has been dry every night and doing "everything" in the potty.



jeanigor said:


> Speaking of babies, my grand niece was born on Monday evening. This is my sister (new gramma), brother-in-law, and baby McKenzie.



Congratulations Uncle Todd!


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Speaking of potty training, Ethan is doing great!  It's amazing how well he is doing.  I guess we caught it at the right time.  He has been dry every night and doing "everything" in the potty.



AWESOME!  CONGRATS!  One more to go right?


----------



## MrandMissVacation

jeanigor said:


> Speaking of babies, my grand niece was born on Monday evening. This is my sister (new gramma), brother-in-law, and baby McKenzie.



Congratulations


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> AWESOME!  CONGRATS!  One more to go right?



Ony paying for 1 in diapers!  Woo Hooo!


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> Speaking of potty training, Ethan is doing great!  It's amazing how well he is doing.  I guess we caught it at the right time.  He has been dry every night and doing "everything" in the potty.



That is great.  My son is still not dry at night and he is 4.  He was really easy to potty train during the day.  I think he is just a sound sleeper.  I have no idea where he got that from.


----------



## dpuck1998

Weather for May:

Historical Summary for May 08 - May 17  	


Temperature:
The Average High Temperature is 88 F with a historical range of 71 F to 95 F
The Average Low Temperature is 68 F with a historical range of 60 F to 79 F
There is a 39% chance of a Hot Day (temperature over 90°F / 32°C).
(58 days out of 150 in historical record)
Most consecutive days found in historic record: 9
There is a 0% chance of a Freezing Day (temperature below 32°F / 0°C).
(0 days out of 150 in historical record)
Most consecutive days found in historic record: 0


----------



## georgemoe

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I've been excited up to this point, of course, but for some reason it hit me
> I leave for Disney World in TWO WEEKS!!!
> I was *jumping around like a chicken with my head cut off* looking like a complete idiot (not a stretch for me!) when my three year old looked at me and said, "ok mom, that's enough, you look silly"
> She was right, I know...



Pssst Stacy. We are not allowed to talk like this in front of Miss "Rhymes With Sara" Dara. 



shellyminnie said:


> I am soooo aggravated!!!!
> 
> I have two finals on the same day - my stats final and my anatomy final both of which are cumulative.
> 
> I have an A in my stats class, so I thought the final would not hurt us, so I was going to christmas tree it so I wouldn't have to study and thereofre could concentrate on my anatomy final, which is more important to me.
> However, this morning I find out that the stats final is worth 18% of our grade!!! So now I have to study and do well on it to keep my A and study for my anatomy final too!!!
> 
> I am not a happy camper!!
> 
> Thank god, it's Wednesday!!



Good luck Shelly.



ADP said:


> Morning Everyone!
> 
> The countdown continues.



Hey Aaron. 



jeanigor said:


> Speaking of babies, my grand niece was born on Monday evening. This is my sister (new gramma), brother-in-law, and baby McKenzie.



How cool Uncle Todd!


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> Speaking of babies, my grand niece was born on Monday evening. This is my sister (new gramma), brother-in-law, and baby McKenzie.



Congrats on the new arrival Todd.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Pssst Stacy. We are not allowed to talk like this in front of Miss "Rhymes With Sara" Dara.



Good Morning, George. Thank you for the literal laugh out loud!



> How cool Uncle Todd!



My niece doesn't call me Uncle Todd. Maybe her daughter will.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> Good Morning, George. Thank you for the literal laugh out loud!
> 
> 
> 
> My niece doesn't call me Uncle Todd. Maybe her daughter will.



I'll call you Uncle Todd. How's that?


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> My niece doesn't call me Uncle Todd. Maybe her daughter will.



Same here.  A lot of my nieces and nephews don't call me Aunt Anne.  It just seems odd to call someone that when they are the same age.


----------



## exwdwcm

maiziezoe said:


> I feel your pain, Nicole. My BFF is pregnant with TWINS... and SINGLE and will be the worlds BEST parent. Her children will do no wrong and she isn't going to change one thing about her house. She will teach her kids to not touch things.
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww... so sweet. My oldest daughter is McKenzie... spelled the same way. I can never find anything with her name on it because people think I spell it "wrong". Congrats to your sister.


lol....  i was realistic, i knew things would change, it is going to happen whether you like it or not.   i used to love lighting candles.   not anymore!  and the glass coffee table went bye bye.....not to mention lots of breakables.   She is in a for a shock, huh?   


DVCsince02 said:


> Speaking of potty training, Ethan is doing great! It's amazing how well he is doing. I guess we caught it at the right time. He has been dry every night and doing "everything" in the potty.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Uncle Todd!


yeah Ethan!! that's great.   Will is only 18mos and shows no interest in potty yet.   So we have a while, not looking forward to that!

He looks very big/tall for his age (90th percentile on everything), so i am sure some folks expect him to be talking and potty trained already.   He just towers over the other kids.  I am starting to wonder if they mixed up the sperm and egg in the lab, since DH is only like 5'8.   They tell us they didn't, but now i wonder.


----------



## chirurgeon

I am back at work today.  Feeling mostly better, just very tired. 

I think I am going to have to be a responsible adult and not do Dis-a-palooza.  And probably not the 2nd Podcast cruise.  I have a goal to do the PC repo in 2011.  I will need to save up for that and pay off some bills, since I also have a strike fund to save for.  I hate being a responsible adult.  

Kim


----------



## Yvet

Hi everybody....
OMG i'm rushing like arghhhh.
We need to do tons of stuff before we can leave.....

Just 2 more nights and then it's finally going to happen.

We are going to start packing this evening.
And we try to do a million other things this evening and then i have to work tomorrow morning and Emiel the whole day, so i can do some stuff tomorrow afternoon and we both can do some stuff (not that kind of stuff) tomorrow evening.
And i hope that it will be done by then because we don't have time to do something on friday because we leave at 6.30am.

But i always keep it simple.
Do i have our passports??
Do i have our Creditcards??
Do i have all the medicine??
Do i have the park admission tickets??

All yes makes that we can leave all the other stuff (clothes and bathproducts etc) are not that important.
Because if i did forgot something we have our creditcards and so we can buy it!!!!


----------



## kab407

chirurgeon said:


> I am back at work today.  Feeling mostly better, just very tired.
> 
> I think I am going to have to be a responsible adult and not do Dis-a-palooza.  And probably not the 2nd Podcast cruise.  I have a goal to do the PC repo in 2011.  I will need to save up for that and pay off some bills, since I also have a strike fund to save for.  I hate being a responsible adult.
> 
> Kim



Come on Kim.  You should know this group well enough by now.  Even if you can't be there, you just might.


----------



## MenashaCorp

Madi100 said:


> Good morning all. There is a good possibility that I won't make chat tonight. I'm HOPING that my sister in law has her baby today. She is in the hospital as we speak. Today is the only day that works for us to visit, so hoping it's today. *Tomorrow is soccer and Friday the girls are selling rootbeer floats at our grocery store to raise money for GKTW. *


 
Do you deliver?!? 



winotracy said:


> Sorry for shouting, but this needs to be repeated.
> 
> The next podcast cruise will be announced on May 6, 2009. The next podcast cruise date *is not* May 6.


 
That narrows it down. 364 dates left to guess..... 



jeanigor said:


> My niece doesn't call me Uncle Todd. Maybe her daughter will.
> 
> 
> 
> georgemoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call you Uncle Todd. How's that?
Click to expand...

 
Beat me to it, George. Uncle Toddles... Uncle Spreadsheet? 

*CONGRATS TODD AND FAMILY!!!*


----------



## tiggerbell

Yvet & Emiel - have a safe trip!!!  I can't wait to meet you both... and everyone else!


----------



## DVCsince02

Is it really 4:30 ashore on CC day?


----------



## ADP

Here are a few more shots of Kidani Village.
http://www.attractionsmagazine.com/...e-new-kidani-village-at-animal-kingdom-lodge/


----------



## Dodie




----------



## chirurgeon

DVCsince02 said:


> Is it really 4:30 ashore on CC day?



I think it is 9:30, Jen.

Kim


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Yvet said:


> Hi everybody....
> OMG i'm rushing like arghhhh.
> We need to do tons of stuff before we can leave.....
> 
> Just 2 more nights and then it's finally going to happen.
> 
> We are going to start packing this evening.
> And we try to do a million other things this evening and then i have to work tomorrow morning and Emiel the whole day, so i can do some stuff tomorrow afternoon and we both can do some stuff (not that kind of stuff) tomorrow evening.
> And i hope that it will be done by then because we don't have time to do something on friday because we leave at 6.30am.
> 
> But i always keep it simple.
> Do i have our passports??
> Do i have our Creditcards??
> Do i have all the medicine??
> Do i have the park admission tickets??
> 
> All yes makes that we can leave all the other stuff (clothes and bathproducts etc) are not that important.
> Because if i did forgot something we have our creditcards and so we can buy it!!!!



Relax Woman!!!!!!!!!

We can't wait to see you guys again!!!!

Travel Safe!

Lori


----------



## georgemoe

MenashaCorp said:


> Beat me to it, George. Uncle Toddles... *Uncle Spreadsheet*?



That is the best by far Jason!


----------



## DisneyKevin

chirurgeon said:


> I think I am going to have to be a responsible adult and not do Dis-a-palooza.  And probably not the 2nd Podcast cruise.  I have a goal to do the PC repo in 2011.  I will need to save up for that and pay off some bills, since I also have a strike fund to save for.  I hate being a responsible adult.
> 
> Kim



While I am replying to Kim's post....this is really for everyone.

If there is even the remote chance that you will go on the next podcast cruise (or any future cruise for that matter), you should *DEFINITELY* rebook while on board.

We are announcing the next podcast cruise prior to sailing for just this reason,

Re-booking on board offers the lowest oricing. You receive a discount on your next sailing in addition to a really good DCL ship board credit (SBC). 

The DCL SBC *is* combinable with the Dreams Unlimited SBC.

Please keep in mind that you can change your mind on the sail date chosen, and that your deposit is fully refundable up until the final payment due date.

While re-booking, make sure you list Dreams Unlimited Travel (and Tracy Whipple) as your agent. This will insure that you get the best SBC from us.

Again...if there is even a *slight possibility* that you will cruise again...no matter the sail date....please re-book while on board. (This means you Kim...even if you arent sailing until 2011)

Once you disembark the ship...DCL is pretty firm in that there is no way to get the onboard booking promo once you are no longer onboard.

That's my public service announcement for today.

Kevin


----------



## georgemoe

tiggerbell said:


> Yvet & Emiel - have a safe trip!!!  I can't wait to meet you both... and everyone else!



Yes what Jaime says. *And save some fun for us!*


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


>



Hello Miss Sneaky.


----------



## DVCsince02

chirurgeon said:


> I think it is 9:30, Jen.
> 
> Kim



The only reason I ask is I'm putting that stuff on my _spreadsheet_ and 4:30 is listed on "the form".

What are the correct times for Nassau and CC?


----------



## kab407

Yvet said:


> Hi everybody....
> OMG i'm rushing like arghhhh.
> We need to do tons of stuff before we can leave.....
> 
> Just 2 more nights and then it's finally going to happen.
> 
> We are going to start packing this evening.
> And we try to do a million other things this evening and then i have to work tomorrow morning and Emiel the whole day, so i can do some stuff tomorrow afternoon and we both can do some stuff (not that kind of stuff) tomorrow evening.
> And i hope that it will be done by then because we don't have time to do something on friday because we leave at 6.30am.
> 
> But i always keep it simple.
> Do i have our passports??
> Do i have our Creditcards??
> Do i have all the medicine??
> Do i have the park admission tickets??
> 
> All yes makes that we can leave all the other stuff (clothes and bathproducts etc) are not that important.
> Because if i did forgot something we have our creditcards and so we can buy it!!!!



Have a safe trip Yvette and Emiel.  Keep Disney in one piece till the rest of get there!


----------



## MenashaCorp

Dodie said:


>


 
 Hi Dodie!!



kab407 said:


> Have a safe trip Yvette and Emiel. Keep Disney in one piece till the rest of get there!


 

What she said - be safe!!!

 Hi Kat!!!


TWO WEEKS from RIGHT NOW we'll be somewheres in northern Georgia headed toward Valdosta.... Then later to points beyond...


----------



## tmli

Yes, 4:30 is correct.  Everyone is to be back on the ship at that time and the ship typically sails at 5.  The times listed on the ofrm are accurate, unless there is a last minute change onboard.


----------



## MrandMissVacation

And if anyone could CONVINCE my DH that we should do this (for ANY future cruise with DCL) I would be in  your debt. I've tried explaining this to him and he's just not getting it.. I need to hit him with a CLUE by FOUR.




DisneyKevin said:


> While I am replying to Kim's post....this is really for everyone.
> 
> If there is even the remote chance that you will go on the next podcast cruise (or any future cruise for that matter), you should *DEFINITELY* rebook while on board.
> 
> We are announcing the next podcast cruise prior to sailing for just this reason,
> 
> Re-booking on board offers the lowest oricing. You receive a discount on your next sailing in addition to a really good DCL ship board credit (SBC).
> 
> The DCL SBC *is* combinable with the Dreams Unlimited SBC.
> 
> Please keep in mind that you can change your mind on the sail date chosen, and that your deposit is fully refundable up until the final payment due date.
> 
> While re-booking, make sure you list Dreams Unlimited Travel (and Tracy Whipple) as your agent. This will insure that you get the best SBC from us.
> 
> Again...if there is even a *slight possibility* that you will cruise again...no matter the sail date....please re-book while on board. (This means you Kim...even if you arent sailing until 2011)
> 
> Once you disembark the ship...DCL is pretty firm in that there is no way to get the onboard booking promo once you are no longer onboard.
> 
> That's my public service announcement for today.
> 
> Kevin


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> The only reason I ask is I'm putting that stuff on my *spreadsheet* and 4:30 is listed on "the form".
> 
> What are the correct times for Nassau and CC?







MenashaCorp said:


> TWO WEEKS from RIGHT NOW we'll be somewheres in northern Georgia headed toward Valdosta.... Then later to points beyond...



I love Valdosta. If for no other reason than its fun to say. And two weeks from now I will be sitting right here, doing the same thing, just with people rushing to get stuff to me. Two weeks from tomorrow should be even less fun....


----------



## jeanigor

MrandMissVacation said:


> And if anyone could CONVINCE my DH that we should do this (for ANY future cruise with DCL) I would be in  your debt. I've tried explaining this to him and he's just not getting it.. I need to hit him with a CLUE by FOUR.



If he hasn't figured it out by Wednesday afternoon, I'm sure we can find something to tie him up with while you go visit the rebooking cast members.


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Hi Dodie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What she said - be safe!!!
> 
> Hi Kat!!!
> 
> 
> TWO WEEKS from RIGHT NOW we'll be somewheres in northern Georgia headed toward Valdosta.... Then later to points beyond...



Hey Jason!

VALDOSTA!!!!

I almost lived in Valdosta.  

So, you and Susan will be in Orlando on Friday? Where are you staying pre-cruise?


----------



## MenashaCorp

jeanigor said:


> I love Valdosta. If for no other reason than its fun to say. And two weeks from now I will be sitting right here, doing the same thing, just with people rushing to get stuff to me. Two weeks from tomorrow should be even less fun....


 

Actually, I had a senior moment.. Two weeks (and one day) from RIGHT NOW we'll be on the road... 

I need to start referring to a spreadsheet before I hurt myself...


----------



## disneyfan19712006

Can't wait to find out our Brunch time for CC day. I hope its early so we can still enjoy the beach for a while. 

DS wants to snorkel. And I just want to soak up the sun and atmosphere.


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> I love Valdosta. If for no other reason than its fun to say. And two weeks from now I will be sitting right here, doing the same thing, just with people rushing to get stuff to me. Two weeks from tomorrow should be even less fun....



Todd take comfort in knowing that I will be suffering thru the very same thing in 2 weeks.  

May 8th, May 8th ,May,8th  


VALDOSTA


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Hey Jason!
> 
> VALDOSTA!!!!
> 
> I almost lived in Valdosta.
> 
> So, you and Susan will be in Orlando on Friday? Where are you staying pre-cruise?


 
BWV, baybee.... Home Sweet Home.... Susan's brother lives in FL, so we may be committed to offsite activities, but hopefully we'll run into some DISers randomly.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

kab407 said:


> Todd take comfort in knowing that I will be suffering thru the very same thing in 2 weeks.
> 
> May 8th, May 8th ,May,8th
> 
> 
> VALDOSTA





jeanigor said:


> I love Valdosta. If for no other reason than its fun to say. And two weeks from now I will be sitting right here, doing the same thing, just with people rushing to get stuff to me. Two weeks from tomorrow should be even less fun....




I'm with you both here. I get released from this job May 1st.

I think "Great! I'll have a week to pack and organize before flying in on Friday."

Ummm, nope. Headed to Michigan on Monday morning come back home Thursday!

Huh?!? WTH?!? Are you freekin kidding me?!?


There are several death threats to be made between now and then..........


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> BWV, baybee.... Home Sweet Home.... Susan's brother lives in FL, so we may be committed to offsite activities, but hopefully we'll run into some DISers randomly.



I'll keep my eyes out for the guy with the orange sneakers!  


And Lime Green socks


----------



## stenogoddess

Congratulations Uncle Spreadsheet!

Thanks for the tip, Kevin!  Great avatar!


----------



## katscradle

Just thought I would stop by and say hi!
I have a very busy day today.
Weigh in at WW this morning and lost another 3 lbs. 
Hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## dis2cruise

katscradle said:


> Just thought I would stop by and say hi!
> I have a very busy day today.
> Weigh in at WW this morning and lost another 3 lbs.
> Hope everybody has a great day.



hey good for you    I went today as well and only lost .6 lbs but hey I'll take it .  My problem is the next 2 weekends i will be away with my daughter she is an all star cheerleader and has compititions this weekend in Maryland (must have a crabcake) and then the next Atlantic City, NJ so there is extra food to be had there and then of course the following weekend after that is the cruise ugh...I hope I do ok these next few weeks a lot of challenges!!


----------



## ADP

katscradle said:


> Just thought I would stop by and say hi!
> I have a very busy day today.
> Weigh in at WW this morning and lost another 3 lbs.
> Hope everybody has a great day.


That's great Katherine!  Keep up the great work.


----------



## stenogoddess

katscradle said:


> JWeigh in at WW this morning and lost another 3 lbs. .



Yeah you!



dis2cruise said:


> hey good for you    I went today as well and only lost .6 lbs but hey I'll take it .  My problem is the next 2 weekends i will be away with my daughter she is an all star cheerleader and has compititions this weekend in Maryland (must have a crabcake) and then the next Atlantic City, NJ so there is extra food to be had there and then of course the following weekend after that is the cruise ugh...I hope I do ok these next few weeks a lot of challenges!!



Just do the best you can!  You can always personal train with Paul on the ship!  LOL


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> I'm with you both here. I get released from this job May 1st.
> 
> I think "Great! I'll have a week to pack and organize before flying in on Friday."
> 
> Ummm, nope. Headed to Michigan on Monday morning come back home Thursday!
> 
> Huh?!? WTH?!? Are you freekin kidding me?!?
> 
> 
> There are several death threats to be made between now and then..........



Lori, you don't need to come visit me. We'll meet soon enough!



katscradle said:


> Just thought I would stop by and say hi!
> I have a very busy day today.
> Weigh in at WW this morning and lost another 3 lbs.
> Hope everybody has a great day.



Congrats Kath!! I love getting on a scale and seeing it go down.


----------



## dpuck1998

Aaron and anyone else.  Have you seen these photos yet?

http://land.allears.net/blogs/jackspence/2009/04/animal_kingdom_lodge_kidani_vi.html

Some questions answered in these pics.  A drink refill station


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> Good morning all.  There is a good possibility that I won't make chat tonight.  I'm HOPING that my sister in law has her baby today.  She is in the hospital as we speak.  Today is the only day that works for us to visit, so hoping it's today.  Tomorrow is soccer and Friday the girls are selling rootbeer floats at our grocery store to raise money for GKTW.
> 
> This will begin a new era in our family.  This SIL has no children, however knows all there is to know about parenting.  Today she will learn that she knows absolutely nothing, and she's really not a better parent than the rest of us.




aww- there's nothing like a new baby! I hope it all goes well for her.


----------



## firsttimemom

dpuck1998 said:


> MY SIL said to us before she had kids and we were potty training our 2 yo.  "Why don't you just tell him to use the bathroom?"  LOL




so THAT'S what I was doing wrong...


----------



## georgemoe

kab407 said:


> So, you and Susan will be in Orlando on Friday? Where are you staying pre-cruise?



 S T A L K E R


----------



## firsttimemom

katscradle said:


> just thought i would stop by and say hi!
> I have a very busy day today.
> Weigh in at ww this morning and *lost another 3 lbs*.
> hope everybody has a great day.




congrats!!!


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> Aaron and anyone else.  Have you seen these photos yet?
> 
> http://land.allears.net/blogs/jackspence/2009/04/animal_kingdom_lodge_kidani_vi.html
> 
> Some questions answered in these pics.  A drink refill station


Thanks Don.  I hadn't seen those yet.  Looks pretty impressive.


----------



## tickledtink33

Yvet said:


> Hi everybody....
> OMG i'm rushing like arghhhh.
> We need to do tons of stuff before we can leave.....
> 
> Just 2 more nights and then it's finally going to happen.
> 
> We are going to start packing this evening.
> And we try to do a million other things this evening and then i have to work tomorrow morning and Emiel the whole day, so i can do some stuff tomorrow afternoon and we both can do some stuff *(not that kind of stuff)* tomorrow evening.
> And i hope that it will be done by then because we don't have time to do something on friday because we leave at 6.30am.
> 
> But i always keep it simple.
> Do i have our passports??
> Do i have our Creditcards??
> Do i have all the medicine??
> Do i have the park admission tickets??
> 
> All yes makes that we can leave all the other stuff (clothes and bathproducts etc) are not that important.
> Because if i did forgot something we have our creditcards and so we can buy it!!!!



This cracked me up.


----------



## MrandMissVacation

jeanigor said:


> If he hasn't figured it out by Wednesday afternoon, I'm sure we can find something to tie him up with while you go visit the rebooking cast members.




Evil.. pure evil genius


----------



## chirurgeon

DisneyKevin said:


> While I am replying to Kim's post....this is really for everyone.
> 
> If there is even the remote chance that you will go on the next podcast cruise (or any future cruise for that matter), you should *DEFINITELY* rebook while on board.
> 
> We are announcing the next podcast cruise prior to sailing for just this reason,
> 
> Re-booking on board offers the lowest oricing. You receive a discount on your next sailing in addition to a really good DCL ship board credit (SBC).
> 
> The DCL SBC *is* combinable with the Dreams Unlimited SBC.
> 
> Please keep in mind that you can change your mind on the sail date chosen, and that your deposit is fully refundable up until the final payment due date.
> 
> While re-booking, make sure you list Dreams Unlimited Travel (and Tracy Whipple) as your agent. This will insure that you get the best SBC from us.
> 
> Again...if there is even a *slight possibility* that you will cruise again...no matter the sail date....please re-book while on board. (This means you Kim...even if you arent sailing until 2011)
> 
> Once you disembark the ship...DCL is pretty firm in that there is no way to get the onboard booking promo once you are no longer onboard.
> 
> That's my public service announcement for today.
> 
> Kevin



Thank you Kevin. I had planned on booking some cruise on board so I could get the discount and SBC.  Just have to decide which one.

Kim


----------



## maiziezoe

exwdwcm said:


> lol....  i was realistic, i knew things would change, it is going to happen whether you like it or not.   i used to love lighting candles.   not anymore!  and the glass coffee table went bye bye.....not to mention lots of breakables.   She is in a for a shock, huh?



She is in for a major shock. She is having twins.. alone. She has always wanted kids but never dated or married so she decided to do it on her own (invitro)... a few weeks ago I was at her house for a Girls Night In... she had a glass bowl filled with potpourri on a glass table...  I asked when she was going to move the table and bowl and she said she would just teach the twins to not touch it. More recently, she and I were on the phone and my 4 year old asked me a question, I mentioned to him that I was on the phone and to not interrupt me.. then I said to her, "you have so many fun things to look forward to" and she replied, "Oh, MY kids won't do that when I am on the phone."    I hung up and laughed and laughed and laughed and laughed some more. 



Yvet said:


> Hi everybody....
> OMG i'm rushing like arghhhh.
> We need to do tons of stuff before we can leave.....
> 
> Just 2 more nights and then it's finally going to happen.
> 
> We are going to start packing this evening.
> And we try to do a million other things this evening and then i have to work tomorrow morning and Emiel the whole day, so i can do some stuff tomorrow afternoon and we both can do some stuff (not that kind of stuff) tomorrow evening.
> And i hope that it will be done by then because we don't have time to do something on friday because we leave at 6.30am.
> 
> But i always keep it simple.
> Do i have our passports??
> Do i have our Creditcards??
> Do i have all the medicine??
> Do i have the park admission tickets??
> 
> All yes makes that we can leave all the other stuff (clothes and bathproducts etc) are not that important.
> Because if i did forgot something we have our creditcards and so we can buy it!!!!



Have a safe trip!! I can't wait to meet you!!



Dodie said:


>



Hi Dodie!



DisneyKevin said:


> While I am replying to Kim's post....this is really for everyone.
> 
> If there is even the remote chance that you will go on the next podcast cruise (or any future cruise for that matter), you should *DEFINITELY* rebook while on board.
> 
> We are announcing the next podcast cruise prior to sailing for just this reason,
> 
> Re-booking on board offers the lowest oricing. You receive a discount on your next sailing in addition to a really good DCL ship board credit (SBC).
> 
> The DCL SBC *is* combinable with the Dreams Unlimited SBC.
> 
> Please keep in mind that you can change your mind on the sail date chosen, and that your deposit is fully refundable up until the final payment due date.
> 
> While re-booking, make sure you list Dreams Unlimited Travel (and Tracy Whipple) as your agent. This will insure that you get the best SBC from us.
> 
> Again...if there is even a *slight possibility* that you will cruise again...no matter the sail date....please re-book while on board. (This means you Kim...even if you arent sailing until 2011)
> 
> Once you disembark the ship...DCL is pretty firm in that there is no way to get the onboard booking promo once you are no longer onboard.
> 
> That's my public service announcement for today.
> 
> Kevin



Whispering _He reads the boards._



katscradle said:


> Just thought I would stop by and say hi!
> I have a very busy day today.
> Weigh in at WW this morning and lost another 3 lbs.
> Hope everybody has a great day.



Way to go, Kat!


----------



## kab407

georgemoe said:


> S T A L K E R


----------



## tiggerbell

maiziezoe said:


> She is in for a major shock. She is having twins.. alone. She has always wanted kids but never dated or married so she decided to do it on her own (invitro)... a few weeks ago I was at her house for a Girls Night In... she had a glass bowl filled with potpourri on a glass table... I asked when she was going to move the table and bowl and she said she would just teach the twins to not touch it. More recently, she and I were on the phone and my 4 year old asked me a question, I mentioned to him that I was on the phone and to not interrupt me.. then I said to her, "you have so many fun things to look forward to" and she replied, "Oh, MY kids won't do that when I am on the phone."  I hung up and laughed and laughed and laughed and laughed some more.


 
She will soon find out the only way to accomplish that is to lock them in the closet...

Not that I ever did that...

Altho... she's 18... is it too late to *start* locking her in the closet???


----------



## maiziezoe

tiggerbell said:


> She will soon find out the only way to accomplish that is to lock them in the closet...
> 
> Not that I ever did that...
> 
> Altho... she's 18... is it too late to *start* locking her in the closet???



It's never too late.


----------



## spaddy

maiziezoe said:


> More recently, she and I were on the phone and my 4 year old asked me a question, I mentioned to him that I was on the phone and to not interrupt me.. then I said to her, "you have so many fun things to look forward to" and she replied, "Oh, MY kids won't do that when I am on the phone."    I hung up and laughed and laughed and laughed and laughed some more.



Is there a kid that doesn't interrupt their parents on the phone?  Other than the closet thing Jaime mention I believe that is not possible.  My DS has some sort of phone radar that goes off no matter where he is in the house.  I was trying to contribute to my IRA (on April 14th of course) and I thought he was never going to shut up.


----------



## Dodie

_Wow. Goofy double post. I don't think I've ever had that happen.  Please ignore this one. Nothing to see here. Move along. These aren't the droids you're looking for._


----------



## Dodie

It is way too crazy for me to be here right now, but I had to pop in and just acknowledge...

*"Uncle Spreadsheet"*


I'll see everyone tonight in chat! This *is* Wednesday, right?


----------



## tiggerbell

spaddy said:


> Is there a kid that doesn't interrupt their parents on the phone? Other than the closet thing Jaime mention I believe that is not possible. My DS has some sort of phone radar that goes off no matter where he is in the house. I was trying to contribute to my IRA (on April 14th of course) and I thought he was never going to shut up.


 

My normal response to the children was "This is a phone.  Not an earring.  Get back in your closet."


----------



## DVCsince02

Ann, you should write your friend's comments down and give them to her in about 4 years.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> Is there a kid that doesn't interrupt their parents on the phone?  Other than the closet thing Jaime mention I believe that is not possible.  My DS has some sort of phone radar that goes off no matter where he is in the house.  I was trying to contribute to my IRA (on April 14th of course) and I thought he was never going to shut up.



I stopped bothering my mom when she threatened to take my abacus away. I've been a perfect  ever since.
In my opinion, at least.


----------



## MenashaCorp

georgemoe said:


> S T A L K E R
> 
> 
> 
> kab407 said:
Click to expand...

 

Well, they _DO_ call her "Kat," as in "Burglar."


----------



## jeanigor

2900 is awful close


----------



## jeanigor

As is page 200....


----------



## jeanigor

Anybody gonna snipe me?


----------



## maiziezoe

tiggerbell said:


> My normal response to the children was "This is a phone.  Not an earring.  Get back in your closet."







DVCsince02 said:


> Ann, you should write your friend's comments down and give them to her in about 4 years.



I think that is an excellent idea!



jeanigor said:


> I stopped bothering my mom when she threatened to take my abacus away. I've been a perfect  ever since.
> In my opinion, at least.




giggle


----------



## TheBeadPirate

jeanigor said:


> Lori, you don't need to come visit me. We'll meet soon enough!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Kath!! I love getting on a scale and seeing it go down.



LOL.... I wish that were it Todd! At least then you and I could work on cruise finalization stuff together! But work!?! C'mon people! Can't you see I'm bursting at the seems this many days out? How do you think it's gonna be THAT close in?

  It's not going to be pretty!


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Well, they _DO_ call her "Kat," as in "Burglar."



I just cougar younger men.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> I stopped bothering my mom when she threatened to take my abacus away. I've been a perfect  ever since.
> In my opinion, at least.



Do I have to highlight ever message?


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> As is page 200....





jeanigor said:


> Anybody gonna snipe me?



Did you realize this thread has been open since April 7th?  Very long lasting.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> Did you realize this thread has been open since April 7th?  Very long lasting.



Two weeks? What's wrong with us?!?!?!?!?


----------



## DVCsince02

Tracy does not want to be on 13 before we cruise.  Let's take it easy.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Two weeks? What's wrong with us?!?!?!?!?





DVCsince02 said:


> Tracy does not want to be on 13 before we cruise.  Let's take it easy.



I think we will be ok.  I actually think there will be less posting because everyone will be so busy getting ready.  I know the week before the cruise I am going to be a disaster.  I have to work everyday for the next 2 weeks and I won't have time to get any last minute shopping done until the week before.  I also need to get in more tanning.  I am still pasty white and I dont' want to burn.


----------



## stenogoddess

Just to prove how abnormal my family is, my dad has four children and he never changed one thing about his house nor would we ever have talked to our parents while they were on the phone.  I swear the man is a Jedi.  

I saw my little brother (about four) put his hands on Dad's stereo, and Dad just looked at him, didn't raise his voice but used a very hard voice and said, "What are you doing?"  My brother sat down and started crying and never went after the stereo again.  So we are all either totally abnormal (probably) or it is possible.  I keep telling my dad to give a class for new parents.  He's never spanked any of us or really even yelled at us, so I'm thinking Jedi mind trick.


----------



## jeanigor

See you all in chat tonight. Off to the gym first.


----------



## disneyfan19712006

My DS gets home from College on Saturday with  no clean clothes and no idea where he nice clothes are. It should be a long day Saturday at least we have an early flight and can sleep on the plane.


----------



## disneyfan19712006

disneyfan19712006 said:


> My DS gets home from College on Saturday with  no clean clothes and no idea where he nice clothes are. It should be a long day Saturday at least we have an early flight and can sleep on the plane.



I fogot to mention that I am organized and completly packed with FE gifts finished and all. He'll be going nuts.


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


> Is it really 4:30 ashore on CC day?



Aboard, yes, this is very typical.



MrandMissVacation said:


> And if anyone could CONVINCE my DH that we should do this (for ANY future cruise with DCL) I would be in  your debt. I've tried explaining this to him and he's just not getting it.. I need to hit him with a CLUE by FOUR.



Have him talk to me 



jeanigor said:


> 2900 is awful close



There will be no more celebrating of 100 marks.  1000 marks is plenty.



DVCsince02 said:


> Tracy does not want to be on 13 before we cruise.  Let's take it easy.



Please, take it easy on me.


----------



## scarlett873

I won't be in chat tonight...going to a scrapbooking crop with my sister...


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyKevin said:


> While I am replying to Kim's post....this is really for everyone.
> 
> If there is even the remote chance that you will go on the next podcast cruise (or any future cruise for that matter), you should *DEFINITELY* rebook while on board.
> 
> We are announcing the next podcast cruise prior to sailing for just this reason,
> 
> Re-booking on board offers the lowest oricing. You receive a discount on your next sailing in addition to a really good DCL ship board credit (SBC).
> 
> The DCL SBC *is* combinable with the Dreams Unlimited SBC.
> 
> Please keep in mind that you can change your mind on the sail date chosen, and that your deposit is fully refundable up until the final payment due date.
> 
> While re-booking, make sure you list Dreams Unlimited Travel (and Tracy Whipple) as your agent. This will insure that you get the best SBC from us.
> 
> Again...if there is even a *slight possibility* that you will cruise again...no matter the sail date....please re-book while on board. (This means you Kim...even if you arent sailing until 2011)
> 
> Once you disembark the ship...DCL is pretty firm in that there is no way to get the onboard booking promo once you are no longer onboard.
> 
> That's my public service announcement for today.
> 
> Kevin



Kevin (or Tracy)

Can you book more than one cruise while on board?  Say the next PodCast Cruise and a second one at some other time next year when the grandchild is out of school?


----------



## OKW Lover

Can you get hamburgers at a dog house?


----------



## winotracy

OKW Lover said:


> Kevin (or Tracy)
> 
> Can you book more than one cruise while on board?  Say the next PodCast Cruise and a second one at some other time next year when the grandchild is out of school?



Absolutely!  You can book as many cruises as you want!  You can also book for other family/friends that you want to go with you (they must be on the same cruise however).


----------



## MenashaCorp

jeanigor said:


> I stopped bothering my mom when she threatened to *take my abacus away*. I've been a perfect  ever since.
> In my opinion, at least.


 




winotracy said:


> Absolutely! You can book as many cruises as you want! You can also book for other family/friends that you want to go with you (they must be on the same cruise however).


 

Castaway Platinum Club?   Booking 5 at a time??


----------



## disneyfan19712006

winotracy said:


> Absolutely!  You can book as many cruises as you want!  You can also book for other family/friends that you want to go with you (they must be on the same cruise however).



If we only have one cabin this cruise can we book two for the next and get the discount on both? Do we tell them at the time we are with DU or do we transfer it to you later?


----------



## disneyfan19712006

disneyfan19712006 said:


> If we only have one cabin this cruise can we book two for the next and get the discount on both? Do we tell them at the time we are with DU or do we transfer it to you later?



OK i see my answer. Guess I am a little S  L    O  W today.


----------



## winotracy

disneyfan19712006 said:


> If we only have one cabin this cruise can we book two for the next and get the discount on both? Do we tell them at the time we are with DU or do we transfer it to you later?



You can book 10 and get the discount on all 10.  It is best to tell them at the time you book that you are booking with Dreams Unlimited Travel.  Saves work and trouble later.


----------



## chickie

Hey everyone,
I'm getting really worried. I did something to my back a couple weeks ago, and it keeps getting worse. I had an MRI done Monday and ended up getting a steroid injection in my back today. So far I am feeling NO relief! I hope this is going to help. Right now, I really don't think I could go on this trip if this thing doesn't get any better.

I'm gonna try and make chat tonight for awhile, but sitting at the computer isn't very comfortable lately. 

Okay, so much for my little pitty party. Thanks for listening. Have a great chat everyone!


----------



## cdnmickeylover

chickie said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm getting really worried. I did something to my back a couple weeks ago, and it keeps getting worse. I had an MRI done Monday and ended up getting a steroid injection in my back today. So far I am feeling NO relief! I hope this is going to help. Right now, I really don't think I could go on this trip if this thing doesn't get any better.
> 
> I'm gonna try and make chat tonight for awhile, but sitting at the computer isn't very comfortable lately.
> 
> Okay, so much for my little pitty party. Thanks for listening. Have a great chat everyone!




Sending you pixie dust. I've had back problems before and they are absolutely no fun at all. 

Not sure if this will help you at all but I've found (and my doctor suggested at one point) that you can get some relief if you stand right up against a wall. You don't lean on the wall but if you actually stand up really straight against the wall sometimes it will help. 



Fiona


----------



## Disney Enabler

I had so much fun last week in my first chat session that I wanted to let you know that I cannot join tonight because I need to attend a meeting but I will rejoin again next week.  Thank you for all who sent me ata girl for attending and attempting to keep up.

I hope you have fun tonight and I will log in after my meeting to see if some of you are still around.

Thanks again for being so welcoming.  I look forward to meeting you in just a few weeks.

Carol (Disney Enabler)


----------



## DLBDS

winotracy said:


> And hopefully the deposit requirements will still be 50% off so it would only be $100 per person.



That's music to my ears. 



katscradle said:


> Just thought I would stop by and say hi!
> I have a very busy day today.
> Weigh in at WW this morning and *lost another 3 lbs.*
> Hope everybody has a great day.



Great job! 



DVCsince02 said:


> Ann, you should write your friend's comments down and give them to her in about 4 years.



I concur. What are these folks thinking?!



Disney Enabler said:


> I had so much fun last week in my first chat session that I wanted to let you know that I cannot join tonight because I need to attend a meeting but I will rejoin again next week.  Thank you for all who sent me ata girl for attending and attempting to keep up.
> 
> I hope you have fun tonight and I will log in after my meeting to see if some of you are still around.
> 
> Thanks again for being so welcoming.  I look forward to meeting you in just a few weeks.
> 
> Carol (Disney Enabler)



WELCOME! I wasn't there last week but glad to meet ya anyway, Carol. I don't get to chat too often. BTW, I'm Dara (Rhymes w/ Sara).


----------



## georgemoe

Off to have cake with my grandmothers roomate at the nursing home. It's her birthday and she has no family to speak of so we've adopted her to celebrate holidays and such. 

See everyone in chat later.


----------



## DLBDS

*Update*....

GKTW Muddy Buddy is almost up to $2700. The most recent donation was made today. It's amazing!


----------



## DLBDS

georgemoe said:


> Off to have cake with my grandmothers roomate at the nursing home. It's her birthday and she has no family to speak of so we've adopted her to celebrate holidays and such.
> 
> See everyone in chat later.



That's sweet, George. Enjoy!


----------



## spaddy

chickie said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm getting really worried. I did something to my back a couple weeks ago, and it keeps getting worse. I had an MRI done Monday and ended up getting a steroid injection in my back today. So far I am feeling NO relief! I hope this is going to help. Right now, I really don't think I could go on this trip if this thing doesn't get any better.
> 
> I'm gonna try and make chat tonight for awhile, but sitting at the computer isn't very comfortable lately.
> 
> Okay, so much for my little pitty party. Thanks for listening. Have a great chat everyone!



I hope the injection works and you are feeling better soon.


----------



## maiziezoe

stenogoddess said:


> Just to prove how abnormal my family is, my dad has four children and he never changed one thing about his house nor would we ever have talked to our parents while they were on the phone.  I swear the man is a Jedi.
> 
> I saw my little brother (about four) put his hands on Dad's stereo, and Dad just looked at him, didn't raise his voice but used a very hard voice and said, "What are you doing?"  My brother sat down and started crying and never went after the stereo again.  So we are all either totally abnormal (probably) or it is possible.  I keep telling my dad to give a class for new parents.  He's never spanked any of us or really even yelled at us, so I'm thinking Jedi mind trick.



That's how my brother and I grew up. When my kids and my nephews are around my dad, they are they same way. I don't know how my dad does it, but he does. 



disneyfan19712006 said:


> My DS gets home from College on Saturday with  no clean clothes and no idea where he nice clothes are. It should be a long day Saturday at least we have an early flight and can sleep on the plane.



My DS will be coming home from college while we are gone on the cruise. The other day he asked me what he will eat when we are gone. Seriously... he has been living in a townhouse, 5 hours away, while attending school, but he thinks when he walks back into moms house, he will suddenly lose the ability to cook a meal. Crazy kid.



chickie said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm getting really worried. I did something to my back a couple weeks ago, and it keeps getting worse. I had an MRI done Monday and ended up getting a steroid injection in my back today. So far I am feeling NO relief! I hope this is going to help. Right now, I really don't think I could go on this trip if this thing doesn't get any better.
> 
> I'm gonna try and make chat tonight for awhile, but sitting at the computer isn't very comfortable lately.
> 
> Okay, so much for my little pitty party. Thanks for listening. Have a great chat everyone!



I hope you are feeling better soon. Back problems are the worst.


----------



## stenogoddess

chickie said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm getting really worried. I did something to my back a couple weeks ago, and it keeps getting worse. I had an MRI done Monday and ended up getting a steroid injection in my back today. So far I am feeling NO relief! I hope this is going to help. Right now, I really don't think I could go on this trip if this thing doesn't get any better.
> 
> I'm gonna try and make chat tonight for awhile, but sitting at the computer isn't very comfortable lately.
> 
> Okay, so much for my little pitty party. Thanks for listening. Have a great chat everyone!



Pixie Dust and hugs for you! 



georgemoe said:


> Off to have cake with my grandmothers roomate at the nursing home. It's her birthday and she has no family to speak of so we've adopted her to celebrate holidays and such.
> 
> See everyone in chat later.



I'm hugging you just for that, George.  That's so sweet! 



DLBDS said:


> *Update*....
> 
> GKTW Muddy Buddy is almost up to $2700. The most recent donation was made today. It's amazing!



AWESOME!  If I knew how to do the big color font, I would.  In my heart awesome is really big!


----------



## firsttimemom

georgemoe said:


> Off to have cake with my grandmothers roomate at the nursing home. It's her birthday and she has no family to speak of so we've adopted her to celebrate holidays and such.
> 
> See everyone in chat later.




That's such a nice thing to do! My g'ma is in a nh in lowell if you ever get down there...

See you tonight.


----------



## shellyminnie

Yvet said:


> Hi everybody....
> OMG i'm rushing like arghhhh.
> We need to do tons of stuff before we can leave.....
> 
> Just 2 more nights and then it's finally going to happen.
> 
> We are going to start packing this evening.
> And we try to do a million other things this evening and then i have to work tomorrow morning and Emiel the whole day, so i can do some stuff tomorrow afternoon and we both can do some stuff (*not that kind of stuff)* tomorrow evening.
> And i hope that it will be done by then because we don't have time to do something on friday because we leave at 6.30am.
> 
> But i always keep it simple.
> Do i have our passports??
> Do i have our Creditcards??
> Do i have all the medicine??
> Do i have the park admission tickets??
> 
> All yes makes that we can leave all the other stuff (clothes and bathproducts etc) are not that important.
> Because if i did forgot something we have our creditcards and so we can buy it!!!!





Have a safe trip Yvette and Emiel!!! See you soon!!!



MenashaCorp said:


> Hi Dodie!!
> What she said - be safe!!!
> Hi Kat!!!
> TWO WEEKS from RIGHT NOW we'll be somewheres in northern Georgia headed toward Valdosta.... Then later to points beyond...



I've been to Valdosta quite a few times. When my cousin was in the Air Force he was stationed in Valdosta for a number of years. We went to visit him and his family a few times. It's a nice little town!!



tiggerbell said:


> She will soon find out the only way to accomplish that is to lock them in the closet...
> 
> Not that I ever did that...
> 
> Altho... she's 18... is it too late to *start* locking her in the closet???







scarlett873 said:


> I won't be in chat tonight...going to a scrapbooking crop with my sister...



We'll miss you!!!


----------



## aspen37

I'm just checking in. I wont be in chat tonight. I'm going shopping for shorts and skirts. A pair of fairly new shorts has a rip across the leg. I must have gotten it caught on something and didn't know. I'll check back in tonight.


----------



## chickie

georgemoe said:


> Off to have cake with my grandmothers roomate at the nursing home. It's her birthday and she has no family to speak of so we've adopted her to celebrate holidays and such.



That's sweet, George! I'm sure she really appreciates it.


----------



## chickie

cdnmickeylover said:


> Sending you pixie dust. I've had back problems before and they are absolutely no fun at all.
> 
> Not sure if this will help you at all but I've found (and my doctor suggested at one point) that you can get some relief if you stand right up against a wall. You don't lean on the wall but if you actually stand up really straight against the wall sometimes it will help.
> 
> 
> 
> Fiona



Thanks for the well-wishes, Fiona and everyone. The doctors told me it could be 24 hours or more before I could feel any difference. I know it's not much better now. Here's hoping I wake up in the morning and feel 100% better!


----------



## aGoofyMom

katscradle said:


> Well as it sits right now. The Tuesday was the only Palo brunch we could get.
> So unless a miricle happens I won't be able to take DS11 and do the parasailing with my Dis buddys.






jeanigor said:


> Speaking of babies, my grand niece was born on Monday evening. This is my sister (new gramma), brother-in-law, and baby McKenzie.



 Congrats Uncle Spreadsheet!!!

I thought of you when I had to whip up a Spreadsheet earlier tonight at work.  



DVCsince02 said:


> Speaking of potty training, Ethan is doing great!  It's amazing how well he is doing.  I guess we caught it at the right time.  He has been dry every night and doing "everything" in the potty.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Uncle Todd!







exwdwcm said:


> lol....  i was realistic, i knew things would change, it is going to happen whether you like it or not.   i used to love lighting candles.   not anymore!  and the glass coffee table went bye bye.....not to mention lots of breakables.   She is in a for a shock, huh?
> yeah Ethan!! that's great.   Will is only 18mos and shows no interest in potty yet.   So we have a while, not looking forward to that!
> 
> He looks very big/tall for his age (90th percentile on everything), so i am sure some folks expect him to be talking and potty trained already.   He just towers over the other kids.  I am starting to wonder if they mixed up the sperm and egg in the lab, since DH is only like 5'8.   They tell us they didn't, but now i wonder.



DH is 6', his older brother, even taller.  Their parents - 5' 2" and 5' 4".  If they didn't look like their parents....



Yvet said:


> Hi everybody....
> OMG i'm rushing like arghhhh.
> We need to do tons of stuff before we can leave.....
> 
> Just 2 more nights and then it's finally going to happen.
> 
> We are going to start packing this evening.
> And we try to do a million other things this evening and then i have to work tomorrow morning and Emiel the whole day, so i can do some stuff tomorrow afternoon and we both can do some stuff (not that kind of stuff) tomorrow evening.
> And i hope that it will be done by then because we don't have time to do something on friday because we leave at 6.30am.
> 
> But i always keep it simple.
> Do i have our passports??
> Do i have our Creditcards??
> Do i have all the medicine??
> Do i have the park admission tickets??
> 
> All yes makes that we can leave all the other stuff (clothes and bathproducts etc) are not that important.
> Because if i did forgot something we have our creditcards and so we can buy it!!!!



My theory exactly!  Safe trip!



MrandMissVacation said:


> And if anyone could CONVINCE my DH that we should do this (for ANY future cruise with DCL) I would be in  your debt. I've tried explaining this to him and he's just not getting it.. I need to hit him with a CLUE by FOUR.



I want to invest in a "CLUE by FOUR"  love it! 



katscradle said:


> Just thought I would stop by and say hi!
> I have a very busy day today.
> Weigh in at WW this morning and lost another 3 lbs.
> Hope everybody has a great day.



3lbs! Awesome.  I am jealous - wait nope, just too lazy to try. 



Madi100 said:


> Good morning all.  There is a good possibility that I won't make chat tonight.  I'm HOPING that my sister in law has her baby today.  She is in the hospital as we speak.  Today is the only day that works for us to visit, so hoping it's today.  Tomorrow is soccer and Friday the girls are selling rootbeer floats at our grocery store to raise money for GKTW.
> 
> This will begin a new era in our family.  This SIL has no children, however knows all there is to know about parenting.  Today she will learn that she knows absolutely nothing, and she's really not a better parent than the rest of us.


 I hope the education has begun!



shellyminnie said:


> I am soooo aggravated!!!!
> 
> I have two finals on the same day - my stats final and my anatomy final both of which are cumulative.
> 
> I have an A in my stats class, so I thought the final would not hurt us, so I was going to christmas tree it so I wouldn't have to study and thereofre could concentrate on my anatomy final, which is more important to me.
> However, this morning I find out that the stats final is worth 18% of our grade!!! So now I have to study and do well on it to keep my A and study for my anatomy final too!!!
> 
> I am not a happy camper!!
> 
> Thank god, it's Wednesday!!



Good Luck Shelly!



DVCsince02 said:


> Ann, you should write your friend's comments down and give them to her in about 4 years.



 In a Mother's Day card.




chickie said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm getting really worried. I did something to my back a couple weeks ago, and it keeps getting worse. I had an MRI done Monday and ended up getting a steroid injection in my back today. So far I am feeling NO relief! I hope this is going to help. Right now, I really don't think I could go on this trip if this thing doesn't get any better.
> 
> I'm gonna try and make chat tonight for awhile, but sitting at the computer isn't very comfortable lately.
> 
> Okay, so much for my little pitty party. Thanks for listening. Have a great chat everyone!



feel better!



georgemoe said:


> Off to have cake with my grandmothers roomate at the nursing home. It's her birthday and she has no family to speak of so we've adopted her to celebrate holidays and such.
> 
> See everyone in chat later.



 That's so sweet!


----------



## aGoofyMom

I hope I didn't miss much in chat tonight - darned night shift.  I am thrilled though - my parents are going to stay with me next week!  DH has a conference in Vegas for my 4 working days.  Although my sitter will take DD that early, and that late...it makes for a really tough week for me, getting up extra early, DH helps out soooo much around the house.  I do have to give up my bed though - we don't have a guest room so I offered to take the couch so I wouldn't wake them up getting my coffee at 5 am.  

DH does struggle at gifts though.  He is having a tough time sorting out anything for my birthday.


----------



## 3guysandagal

stenogoddess said:


> You can always personal train with Paul on the ship!  LOL



I see another cruise event coming......

I'm sure DW would sign up for this one! 

Will it be on a sea day!  

When will the sign up form be posted?  

Will there be outfit options? 


Sorry Alicia!


----------



## dolcezena

Sure this has been posted before, but I have to say it...


I AM SO FREAKIN' INCREDIBLY ENVIOUS OF EVERYONE GOING ON THE CRUISE!

Please, have fun for those of us that can't be there!


----------



## 3guysandagal

tiggerbell said:


> My normal response to the children was "This is a phone.  Not an earring.  Get back in your closet."


----------



## 3guysandagal

stenogoddess said:


> Just to prove how abnormal my family is, my dad has four children and he never changed one thing about his house nor would we ever have talked to our parents while they were on the phone.  I swear the man is a Jedi.
> 
> I saw my little brother (about four) put his hands on Dad's stereo, and Dad just looked at him, didn't raise his voice but used a very hard voice and said, "What are you doing?"  My brother sat down and started crying and never went after the stereo again.  So we are all either totally abnormal (probably) or it is possible.  I keep telling my dad to give a class for new parents.  He's never spanked any of us or really even yelled at us, so I'm thinking Jedi mind trick.





I was an only child, and my father's tone of voice was all it took.

Never spanked, but yelled at, OH YEAH!


Let me put it another way.....


If a strange dog came up to my father and started jumping or acting crazy (not attacking though) he would say some undecipherable word (Dogspeak?) and that dog would just sit or cower away.

It was.......like..........BEYAH-HAW!!!


But it was his tone of voice.


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> Off to have cake with my grandmothers roomate at the nursing home. It's her birthday and she has no family to speak of so we've adopted her to celebrate holidays and such.
> 
> See everyone in chat later.



Thats just cool George..


----------



## 3guysandagal

DLBDS said:


> *Update*....
> 
> GKTW Muddy Buddy is almost up to $2700. The most recent donation was made today. It's amazing!



And thats cool too! 

(Sorry Tracy)


----------



## 3guysandagal

dolcezena said:


> Sure this has been posted before, but I have to say it...
> 
> 
> I AM SO FREAKIN' INCREDIBLY ENVIOUS OF EVERYONE GOING ON THE CRUISE!
> 
> Please, have fun for those of us that can't be there!




I will try to make Canada proud.







Notice I said "TRY" 




ETA...there is another one coming up in 2010.....just sayin....


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> I see another cruise event coming......
> 
> I'm sure DW would sign up for this one!
> 
> Will it be on a sea day!
> 
> When will the sign up form be posted?
> 
> Will there be *outfit* options?
> 
> 
> Sorry Alicia!



John buddy. 

Watch the outfit talk. We wear pants and shirts.


----------



## georgemoe

georgemoe said:


> John buddy.
> 
> Watch the outfit talk. We wear pants and shirts.



 Can we have a ban on invisible font please.


----------



## jeanigor

chickie said:


> Thanks for the well-wishes, Fiona and everyone. The doctors told me it could be 24 hours or more before I could feel any difference. I know it's not much better now. Here's hoping I wake up in the morning and feel 100% better!



 Here's hoping that things are right as rain when you wake up.



georgemoe said:


> John buddy.
> 
> Watch the outfit talk. We wear pants and shirts.



Morning, George! Good warning on the Man Card.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> Morning, George! Good warning on the Man Card.



Good morning Todd. No harm no foul on John's part. I didn't notice the nudge nudge wink wink towards Alicia in invisible font. 

How many days?


----------



## dis2cruise

Good morning everyone


----------



## jeanigor

Morning everyone. Sorry I missed chat last night. DP took over the computer after dinner and barricaded himself at the desk. I think we need a second unit or a laptop. Anything note worthy happen?

Oh guess what!

In 17 Days we're gonna have "Fun on a Boat!" and Buffoonery on Buses!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Woo Hoo for the Muddy Buddy shout out!!!! Thanks Podcast Crew!!!!

(Kevin called us gentlemen....boy have we got him snowballed.)


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> Morning everyone. Sorry I missed chat last night. DP took over the computer after dinner and barricaded himself at the desk. I think we need a second unit or a laptop. Anything note worthy happen?
> 
> Oh guess what!
> 
> In 17 Days we're gonna have "Fun on a Boat!" and Buffoonery on Buses!!!



From Kevin's taunting in chat last night, there appears to be several things up their sleeves in the coming months.  As Kevin put it, they will be taxing our vacation dollars.  Hmmmmmm......

What else...
Tracy is being nominated for Sainthood. 
Dodie and I will be drinking heavily
Kevin and John had subs for dinner


Anything else?


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> From Kevin's taunting in chat last night, there appears to be several things up their sleeves in the coming months.  As Kevin put it, they will be taxing our vacation dollars.  Hmmmmmm......
> 
> What else...
> *Tracy is being nominated for Sainthood. *
> Dodie and I will be drinking heavily
> Kevin and John had subs for dinner
> 
> 
> Anything else?



Two thoughts.....

Tracy, the person, should be canonized for putting up with us.

However, I'm not sure that robots can be saints.


----------



## spaddy

aGoofyMom said:


> 3lbs! Awesome.  I am jealous - wait nope, just too lazy to try.



 I often have to remind myself that.



jeanigor said:


> Morning everyone. Sorry I missed chat last night. DP took over the computer after dinner and barricaded himself at the desk. I think we need a second unit or a laptop. Anything note worthy happen?
> 
> Oh guess what!
> 
> In 17 Days we're gonna have "Fun on a Boat!" and Buffoonery on Buses!!!



Yay.

And I finally bought a second laptop for home.  It is nice to have a second one when one is being barricaded.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Morning, George! Good warning on the Man Card.



Maybe it is the soccer player in me, but a man card should be red.  Anyone can manage to get a yellow card.


----------



## ADP

spaddy said:


> Maybe it is the soccer player in me, but a man card should be red.  Anyone can manage to get a yellow card.


You need 2 yellow cards to make a red card, so I agree...You should be aloud a warning and then you'd have to give up the red man card.


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> Maybe it is the soccer player in me, but a man card should be red.  Anyone can manage to get a yellow card.





ADP said:


> You need 2 yellow cards to make a red card, so I agree...You should be aloud a warning and then you'd have to give up the red man card.



Good morning Anne and Aaron!


----------



## disneyfan19712006

Good Morning everyone. 

I feel quite up today. 
All I have left for school is 3 finals, and two web pages. 
I have put the web pages off as long as I can they are due next weekend. I'm just not that into computer stuff. This is about as technical as I get. I haven't even figured out how to post pictures here. 

My son's case for custody is in pre trail tomorrow and the trail will be over before the cruise. 
Best of all we might even get to see our granddaughter before the cruise. I want to have pics to show her Bahamian Godmother (my friend Mary) while we are in Nassau. That would cheer her up. She is dealing with her mother in law living with them. They don't use nursing homes like we do here, family cares for family. MIL is bedridden and not doing well at all. 

Let keep counting the days.   

By the way Tracy You're Great


----------



## winotracy

It's not my place to tell you all which one, but Lisa's room has been assigned!


----------



## ADP

georgemoe said:


> Good morning Anne and Aaron!





disneyfan19712006 said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> 
> I feel quite up today.


Good Morning!  

Glad you are feeling up!  Up, UP, UP And AWAY!!!


----------



## LMO429

Only one more class to go and a half a paper to finish and I am done with school for the semester 

Then I will be able to pay better attention to this thread and chat with all the cruise peeps

How was chat last night?  what did I miss?


----------



## DVCsince02

winotracy said:


> It's not my place to tell you all which one, but Lisa's room has been assigned!



As soon as she posts it, I'll post the list. 

I'm off and running today.  Catch ya'll later.


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> Good morning Anne and Aaron!





disneyfan19712006 said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> 
> I feel quite up today.
> All I have left for school is 3 finals, and two web pages.
> I have put the web pages off as long as I can they are due next weekend. I'm just not that into computer stuff. This is about as technical as I get. I haven't even figured out how to post pictures here.
> 
> My son's case for custody is in pre trail tomorrow and the trail will be over before the cruise.
> Best of all we might even get to see our granddaughter before the cruise. I want to have pics to show her Bahamian Godmother (my friend Mary) while we are in Nassau. That would cheer her up. She is dealing with her mother in law living with them. They don't use nursing homes like we do here, family cares for family. MIL is bedridden and not doing well at all.
> 
> Let keep counting the days.
> 
> By the way Tracy You're Great





ADP said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Glad you are feeling up!  Up, UP, UP And AWAY!!!





Good morning everyone.  I'm feeling good today too.  It's Thursday which is almost Friday.  Once this Friday is over only 2 more weeks of work to bear and then I am on vacation.


That is great about Lisa's room.  Everyone is dying for the FE list.  I need to try to figure out how to tag my FE gift.  They are not very big.


----------



## jeanigor

I was looking for pics of the Fishes outside of the staterooms and came across this:






I think that is a really big coincidence. (7568 is my cabin.....spooky)


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Morning DIS-world!


I'm "working" today.  

I'll be very disappointed when this job ends, it's been nice to stay in one place for awhile.....but, if I get to spend enough time in Michigan I think we need to do a SE MI meet after the cruise!

You know, just so I don't forget who my peeps are....(or maybe try and remember who they are?!?)


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> I was looking for pics of the Fishes outside of the staterooms and came across this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is a really big coincidence. (7568 is my cabin.....spooky)



That is spooky.  Someone used a metal chain for their FE?  I see a metal chain in that photo.


----------



## chirurgeon

OK, I just looked at the Accuweather 15 day forecast and the day I arrive in Orlando the temperature is predicted to be 

89 degrees

I am trying to figure out how I feel about this.  At the moment my feelings are, 
THAT IS TOO DARN HOT FOR THE BEGINNING OF MAY

Kim


----------



## Dodie

Good morning computernut friends! Fun time in chat last night! I reiterate - only two more chats until the cruise! How cool is THAT?!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

chirurgeon said:


> OK, I just looked at the Accuweather 15 day forecast and the day I arrive in Orlando the temperature is predicted to be
> 
> 89 degrees
> 
> I am trying to figure out how I feel about this.  At the moment my feelings are,
> THAT IS TOO DARN HOT FOR THE BEGINNING OF MAY
> 
> Kim



Actually that's pretty normal for May!! We have no seasons here!


----------



## tickledtink33

Good Morning


----------



## spaddy

chirurgeon said:


> OK, I just looked at the Accuweather 15 day forecast and the day I arrive in Orlando the temperature is predicted to be
> 
> 89 degrees
> 
> I am trying to figure out how I feel about this.  At the moment my feelings are,
> THAT IS TOO DARN HOT FOR THE BEGINNING OF MAY
> 
> Kim



I am thinking perfect for Storm Along Bay and a Kitchen Sink.


----------



## scarlett873

Good morning! 

I feel so out of sorts missing chat last night...Did I miss anything good?

I am so out of my element in this scrapbooking thing. I didn't go over there to do scrapbook pages, but I had another project to work on and it's intimidating to sit around a table where others are more experienced at it...oh well...

I did find out that one of my sister's friends is going to be on the Wonder the week before us! She and her family will be on the 4 day before ours and I told her to make sure that they didn't hurt the Wonder!  My sister told her that she was glad that they weren't on OUR cruise!


----------



## ADP

TheBeadPirate said:


> Morning DIS-world!
> 
> 
> I'm "working" today.
> 
> I'll be very disappointed when this job ends, it's been nice to stay in one place for awhile.....but, if I get to spend enough time in Michigan I think we need to do a SE MI meet after the cruise!
> 
> You know, just so I don't forget who my peeps are....(or maybe try and remember who they are?!?)


Hi Lori!  



chirurgeon said:


> OK, I just looked at the Accuweather 15 day forecast and the day I arrive in Orlando the temperature is predicted to be
> 
> 89 degrees
> 
> I am trying to figure out how I feel about this.  At the moment my feelings are,
> THAT IS TOO DARN HOT FOR THE BEGINNING OF MAY
> 
> Kim


Wow!  That is hot.  I guess not that surprising though.  89 degrees at the MK and 95 at the Animal Kingdom.  LOL!  



Dodie said:


> Good morning computernut friends! Fun time in chat last night! I reiterate - only two more chats until the cruise! How cool is THAT?!!!


Hi Dodie!  Very cool.  You know...We shouldn't be rushing our life forward, but darn...I want May 8th to get here as soon as possible!  



spaddy said:


> Good morning everyone.  I'm feeling good today too.  It's Thursday which is almost Friday.  Once this Friday is over only 2 more weeks of work to bear and then I am on vacation.


Hi Anne!  Woohoo!


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I feel so out of sorts missing chat last night...Did I miss anything good?
> 
> I am so out of my element in this scrapbooking thing. I didn't go over there to do scrapbook pages, but I had another project to work on and it's intimidating to sit around a table where others are more experienced at it...oh well...
> 
> I did find out that one of my sister's friends is going to be on the Wonder the week before us! She and her family will be on the 4 day before ours and I told her to make sure that they didn't hurt the Wonder!  My sister told her that she was glad that they weren't on OUR cruise!


Not a whole lot.  Kevin did mention there are some big announcements coming up concerning future events for the podcast in general.  Not sure what, but he did mention it.  You know...The whole taunting thing.  He's earned his tag!


----------



## disneyfan19712006

sorry double post


----------



## aspen37

Good Morning everyone!
 I had a good shopping night. I found two pairs of shorts, a shirt, and a pair of flip flops. I bought some sweat wicking socks too. I got the last of the bags I need for me FE gifts. I need to finish that tonight. I'm about ready for the cruise!


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> I am thinking perfect for Storm Along Bay and a Kitchen Sink.



I agree.


----------



## scarlett873

I am getting more and more excited as each day goes by!!!


----------



## georgemoe

winotracy said:


> It's not my place to tell you all which one, but Lisa's room has been assigned!



This is awesome!


----------



## georgemoe

aspen37 said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> I had a good shopping night. I found two pairs of shorts, a shirt, and a pair of flip flops. I bought some sweat wicking socks too. I got the last of the bags I need for me FE gifts. I need to finish that tonight. *I'm about ready for the cruise!*





scarlett873 said:


> *I am getting more and more excited *as each day goes by!!!


----------



## georgemoe

tickledtink33 said:


> Good Morning



Hi Kim!


----------



## guynwdm

Ok,  I logged in for about 5 minutes but did not have that much time to focus and find out what was going on.  Anyone want to try and summarize the evening taunts from Kevin?

I have so much to do to get ready to go and I can't believe l leave in less than 2 weeks!!


----------



## kimisabella

Morning everyone - the sun is finally out and it is a beautiful day - the weekend is supposed to be in the 80's!

Two weeks from right now we will be at the airport waiting to get on the plane - can't believe it!!!!


----------



## georgemoe

kimisabella said:


> Morning everyone - the sun is finally out and it is a beautiful day - the weekend is supposed to be in the 80's!
> 
> Two weeks from right now we will be at the airport waiting to get on the plane - can't believe it!!!!



Hi Andrea! This is awesome. I'm getting all tingly! 

Sun is just starting to come out here in MA.


----------



## scarlett873

200?
Ok...that was weird...but woo hooo!!


----------



## scarlett873

Nevermind...lol


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

winotracy said:


> It's not my place to tell you all which one, but Lisa's room has been assigned!



Why am I always the last to know?


----------



## jeanigor

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Why am I always the last to know?



Congrats!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Thanks Todd.


----------



## wishspirit

scarlett873 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I feel so out of sorts missing chat last night...Did I miss anything good?



I missed chat too! I have also not been watching the posts for a while, it suddenly jumped up like 30 pages! 

Any more flattie information?


----------



## jeanigor

wishspirit said:


> I missed chat too! I have also not been watching the posts for a while, it suddenly jumped up like 30 pages!
> 
> Any more flattie information?



We'll never tell!!!


----------



## tickledtink33

georgemoe said:


> Hi Kim!



Hi George


----------



## tickledtink33

wishspirit said:


> I missed chat too! I have also not been watching the posts for a while, it suddenly jumped up like 30 pages!
> 
> Any more flattie information?



Flatties........what flatties?


----------



## TheBeadPirate

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Why am I always the last to know?



Welcome to the "cool" deck!

Glad you got out of the life raft..........here's hoping we won't need it now!






Hi tracy!


----------



## halliesmommy01

Flatties? Someone is making flatties. Never heard of them.

Becky


----------



## halliesmommy01

I am so swamped with work. Hope you are all having a great Thursday!

Becky


----------



## ADP

Here are some more photos of Kidani Village!  These are the best I've seen.  
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rustyalaska/sets/72157617149464546/


----------



## ADP

3000?  

ETA:  Misseed it by *that *much!


----------



## MrandMissVacation

TheBeadPirate said:


> Morning DIS-world!
> 
> 
> I'm "working" today.
> 
> I'll be very disappointed when this job ends, it's been nice to stay in one place for awhile.....but, if I get to spend enough time in Michigan I think we need to do a SE MI meet after the cruise!
> 
> You know, just so I don't forget who my peeps are....(or maybe try and remember who they are?!?)



Count me in for a SE Michigan meet. IMHO Royal Oak is a great place to hang out and it's close to most major highways. In fact I'll be there tomorrow evening!

Michelle


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

TheBeadPirate said:


> Welcome to the "cool" deck!
> 
> Glad you got out of the life raft..........here's hoping we won't need it now!



Thanks Lori!


----------



## chirurgeon

spaddy said:


> I am thinking perfect for Storm Along Bay and a Kitchen Sink.



Can I be your guest at SAB?



Kim


----------



## disneyfan19712006

Our company has invited us all to a lunch meeting next week. Is this a sign of bad news. I work in accounting and know there are some money issues. But with funding for a new project just approved, they wouldn't lay off any more would they? We had twenty employees a year ago now only 6.


----------



## DisneyKevin

I am going to change my reputation.

There will be no more taunting.

I will now keep all information to myself so as not to torture anyone.

If asked....I will just state that I "dont know anything about that".

Operation Information Lockdown starts .....now.


----------



## MenashaCorp

jeanigor said:


> Two thoughts.....
> 
> Tracy, the person, should be canonized for putting up with us.
> 
> However, I'm not sure that robots can be saints.


 
Saint RoboTracy... I like it. 



DisneyKevin said:


> I am going to change my reputation.
> 
> There will be no more taunting.
> 
> I will now keep all information to myself so as not to torture anyone.
> 
> If asked....I will just state that I "dont know anything about that".
> 
> *Operation Information Lockdown* starts .....now.


 
_O.I.L.???_


----------



## dpuck1998

DisneyKevin said:


> I am going to change my reputation.
> 
> There will be no more taunting.
> 
> I will now keep all information to myself so as not to torture anyone.
> 
> If asked....I will just state that I "dont know anything about that".
> 
> Operation Information Lockdown starts .....now.



So you are willing to lose your fresh new tag?  I think
torture is much more fun! but I'm a sadist!


----------



## DisneyKevin

MenashaCorp said:


> Saint RoboTracy... I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> _O.I.L.???_



Dramatic huh?


----------



## disneyfan19712006

DisneyKevin said:


> Dramatic huh?



me to


----------



## jeanigor

MrandMissVacation said:


> Count me in for a SE Michigan meet. IMHO Royal Oak is a great place to hang out and it's close to most major highways. In fact I'll be there tomorrow evening!
> 
> Michelle



Royal Oak is the perfect location for the Tri-County Area. Not too bad for people up by Flint, Downriver, Ann Arbor, or Lansing either.



DisneyKevin said:


> I am going to change my reputation.
> 
> There will be no more taunting.
> 
> I will now keep all information to myself so as not to torture anyone.
> 
> If asked....I will just state that I "dont know anything about that".
> 
> Operation Information Lockdown starts .....now.



   What did we do to deserve this?   
I would rather be taunted than not know anything at all.


----------



## ADP

DisneyKevin said:


> I am going to change my reputation.
> 
> There will be no more taunting.
> 
> I will now keep all information to myself so as not to torture anyone.
> 
> If asked....I will just state that I "dont know anything about that".
> 
> Operation Information Lockdown starts .....now.


Kevin....We love your form of torture.  We want more!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Operation Information Lockdown starts .....now.

Kevin -- Do you really think you have that kind of self-control? 

Let's see if he can live up to the "No Taunting" challenge.


----------



## winotracy

TheBeadPirate said:


> Hi tracy!



Hi Lori


----------



## MrandMissVacation

dpuck1998 said:


> So you are willing to lose your fresh new tag?  I think
> torture is much more fun! but I'm a sadist!



If you LIKE the torture.. you are a masochist.... I know semanics


----------



## disneyfan19712006

Tracy

If they are still booking CAT 12 for this cruise is there a chance our room will be changed. I think the only other time I have been upgraded was from an 11 to a 7 and it was only about 5 days out. 

If we are upgraded before or at port how do we handle FE exchanges. Will we have a contact?


----------



## MrandMissVacation

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Operation Information Lockdown starts .....now.
> 
> Kevin -- Do you really think you have that kind of self-control?
> 
> Let's see if he can live up to the "No Taunting" challenge.



Ohh that's good.. REVERSE PSYCHOLOGY HIM


----------



## TheBeadPirate

MrandMissVacation said:


> Count me in for a SE Michigan meet. IMHO Royal Oak is a great place to hang out and it's close to most major highways. In fact I'll be there tomorrow evening!
> 
> Michelle





jeanigor said:


> Royal Oak is the perfect location for the Tri-County Area. Not too bad for people up by Flint, Downriver, Ann Arbor, or Lansing either.



Now just convince Rick it's a good idea! (and hope he can find it from Monroe)- or somebody's gonna have to come and get me!


----------



## shellyminnie

DisneyKevin said:


> I am going to change my reputation.
> 
> There will be no more taunting.
> 
> I will now keep all information to myself so as not to torture anyone.
> 
> If asked....I will just state that I "dont know anything about that".
> 
> Operation Information Lockdown starts .....now.





But  . .  but . . . we love the torture!!!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

winotracy said:


> Hi Lori



I wondered if you'd notice that in your never ending, did I catch everyone's questions, kind of scan of the boards!


Holding up well I hope. 

So, are you manning the rebooking desk on this cruise? I can see it now "..... here Castmember So-and-So, just put my name here...T-R-A-C-Y W-H.........."

Or is there some kind of Dreams Unlimited/Tracy rubber stamp that they're going to use?


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> Now just convince Rick it's a good idea! (and hope he can find it from Monroe)- or somebody's gonna have to come and get me!



Take I-75 or I-275 north to I-696. Royal Oak is two miles (and two exits) west or I-75. 

But it may be more fun to go on an adventure to capture...I mean get you...


----------



## Madi100

firsttimemom said:


> If you ever get to WDW alone, the epcot segway tour is amazing!



Been there, done that, not a good experience.  



calypso*a*go-go said:


> Thanks Todd.



So where is your new stateroom???


----------



## wishspirit

jeanigor said:


> We'll never tell!!!





tickledtink33 said:


> Flatties........what flatties?





halliesmommy01 said:


> Flatties? Someone is making flatties. Never heard of them.
> 
> Becky





DisneyKevin said:


> I am going to change my reputation.
> 
> There will be no more taunting.
> 
> I will now keep all information to myself so as not to torture anyone.
> 
> If asked....I will just state that I "dont know anything about that".
> 
> Operation Information Lockdown starts .....now.



So Kevin stops... and everyone else carries on teasing me!


----------



## winotracy

disneyfan19712006 said:


> Tracy
> 
> If they are still booking CAT 12 for this cruise is there a chance our room will be changed. I think the only other time I have been upgraded was from an 11 to a 7 and it was only about 5 days out.
> 
> If we are upgraded before or at port how do we handle FE exchanges. Will we have a contact?



Upgrades can happen at any time and with any category.  Not sure who is handling the changes onboard, but this was discussed on the fish extender thread.  



TheBeadPirate said:


> I wondered if you'd notice that in your never ending, did I catch everyone's questions, kind of scan of the boards!
> 
> 
> Holding up well I hope.
> 
> So, are you manning the rebooking desk on this cruise? I can see it now "..... here Castmember So-and-So, just put my name here...T-R-A-C-Y W-H.........."
> 
> Or is there some kind of Dreams Unlimited/Tracy rubber stamp that they're going to use?


----------



## Madi100

Good afternoon everyone!!!  Hope everyone is having beautiful weather.  I'm bummed I missed chat last night, but I went to visit my new niece.  She's a doll, but unfortunately is spending some time in the NICU.  Her blood sugar was really low when she was born.  Hopefully, she is out by now.

I'm off to shower, school, and then to actually pack a suitcase.  Madi has a sore throat that our doctor is being wonderful enough to treat for strep without a visit.  Em had it last week, so chances are good, although Madi's never had it.  Hope she's better for tomorrow to sell rootbeer floats.


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> Upgrades can happen at any time and with any category.  Not sure who is handling the changes onboard, but this was discussed on the fish extender thread.



I volunteered to post a list on my stateroom door.


----------



## Madi100

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Thanks Lori!



I just saw where you're at!!!  You are two rooms away from me!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Madi100 said:


> I just saw where you're at!!!  You are two rooms away from me!



That's great Nicole!!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

MrandMissVacation said:


> Ohh that's good.. REVERSE PSYCHOLOGY HIM



The Taunt-er becomes the Taunt-ee !  LOL

(I am going to be in so much trouble!!!)


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> *I am going to change my reputation.*
> There will be no more taunting.
> 
> I will now keep all information to myself so as not to torture anyone.
> 
> If asked....I will just state that I "dont know anything about that".
> 
> Operation Information Lockdown starts .....now.



Come on Kevin.  Even a bad reputation beats having no reputation.

Deep down we all love the taunting.  Keeps us going.


----------



## spaddy

chirurgeon said:


> Can I be your guest at SAB?
> 
> 
> 
> Kim



I would never post this on the Theme Board or Resort board, but we might be able to work that out.



DisneyKevin said:


> I am going to change my reputation.
> 
> There will be no more taunting.
> 
> I will now keep all information to myself so as not to torture anyone.
> 
> If asked....I will just state that I "dont know anything about that".
> 
> Operation Information Lockdown starts .....now.





dpuck1998 said:


> So you are willing to lose your fresh new tag?  I think
> torture is much more fun! but I'm a sadist!





MrandMissVacation said:


> If you LIKE the torture.. you are a masochist.... I know semanics



I also enjoy the torture.  I have spent most of the morning look at DLP.  I am trying to figure out which resort I like.  I would prefer October.


----------



## dpuck1998

MrandMissVacation said:


> If you LIKE the torture.. you are a masochist.... I know semanics



See thats how much of a masochist I am, I wanted you to correct me


----------



## kab407

wishspirit said:


> So Kevin stops... and everyone else carries on teasing me!



Why?

Because we love you!


----------



## disneyfan19712006

jeanigor said:


> I volunteered to post a list on my stateroom door.



Thanks, I know we missed several people on our Dec cruise since there were last minute changes.


----------



## exwdwcm

Nicole- congrats on the new niece! 

Kevin- keep on taunting, i say! 

It is 89 here today- man i am so not ready for the TX summer heat.   It makes it almost unbearable to do stuff outside.   

work is crazy busy and the drama is just going full speed here.  Who would have thought that a family owned company with only 7 employees actually in office would have this much drama and gossip?  Seriously, i worked at corporations with 250,000 in them that weren't this bad.   Even the law firm sharing the building with us in the drama now- apparently spreading rumors that my marketing coordinator is throwing up in the bathroom- that they can smell it.   I've never seen it, smelled it or anything and i probably am in there more often than anyone (small bladder, lol).   She used to work in fashion and i think they assume she has an eating disorder because she is young and thin.    geez these people kill me.  Don't they have work to do that is more important.  Then another coworker told the mktg coordinator that she was going to get fired soon.   so so wrong.  Isn't the truth at all.   people just have it out for this poor girl for some reason.  ugh.  I need her, i'll have to do her job and mine if she is gone.  I NEED A VACATION!!!!


----------



## disneyfan19712006

exwdwcm said:


> Nicole- congrats on the new niece!
> 
> Kevin- keep on taunting, i say!
> 
> It is 89 here today- man i am so not ready for the TX summer heat.   It makes it almost unbearable to do stuff outside.
> 
> work is crazy busy and the drama is just going full speed here.  Who would have thought that a family owned company with only 7 employees actually in office would have this much drama and gossip?  Seriously, i worked at corporations with 250,000 in them that weren't this bad.   Even the law firm sharing the building with us in the drama now- apparently spreading rumors that my marketing coordinator is throwing up in the bathroom- that they can smell it.   I've never seen it, smelled it or anything and i probably am in there more often than anyone (small bladder, lol).   She used to work in fashion and i think they assume she has an eating disorder because she is young and thin.    geez these people kill me.  Don't they have work to do that is more important.  Then another coworker told the mktg coordinator that she was going to get fired soon.   so so wrong.  Isn't the truth at all.   people just have it out for this poor girl for some reason.  ugh.  I need her, i'll have to do her job and mine if she is gone.  I NEED A VACATION!!!!




Way to early to be this hot. And the wind. I could do without that to. Hope we don't hit 100 every day this summer but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## jeanigor

disneyfan19712006 said:


> Thanks, I know we missed several people on our Dec cruise since there were last minute changes.



No problemo. I am going to keep track of all the changes/updates from today on. Since our first DIS'ers leave today. (Yvette and Emile)


----------



## wishspirit

kab407 said:


> Why?
> 
> Because we love you!



Awww, I feel loved! 

I need that love right now, I am currently recording a message to send in. It is  really stressful! I have only got through it once without it going all wrong, and guys if you thought I looked young, I sound even younger!!!


----------



## jeanigor

wishspirit said:


> Awww, I feel loved!
> 
> I need that love right now, I am currently recording a message to send in. It is  really stressful! I have only got through it once without it going all wrong, and guys if you thought I looked young, I sound even younger!!!



As long as you sound a wee bit older than Ferris.....


----------



## wishspirit

jeanigor said:


> As long as you sound a wee bit older than Ferris.....



Might just about make it......


----------



## kab407

Don't worry Kate.  Pete loves British accents.


----------



## wishspirit

kab407 said:


> Don't worry Kate.  Pete loves British accents.



Well I have a fairly posh English accent, I hope they don't laugh!


----------



## jeanigor

wishspirit said:


> Well I have a fairly *posh* English accent, I hope they don't laugh!



If you're Posh, then who will be Baby? Can I be Sporty?


----------



## DVCsince02

MrandMissVacation said:


> If you LIKE the torture.. you are a masochist.... I know semanics



Stupid lamb.... (Twilight reference).


The FE list is done.


----------



## jeanigor

Thank you for your hard work Jen!!!!


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> If you're Posh, then who will be Baby? Can I be Sporty?


----------



## shellyminnie

Well, I went to the doctor today to see about my knee. I've been having some pain and fluid buildup. Turns out its just a mild case of bursitis. I should be back to normal in about a week!! Just in time to go on a cruise!!


----------



## MrandMissVacation

dpuck1998 said:


> See thats how much of a masochist I am, I wanted you to correct me


----------



## MrandMissVacation

DVCsince02 said:


> Stupid lamb.... (Twilight reference).
> 
> Kudos to you for bringing in a Twilight reference
> 
> 
> The FE list is done.


----------



## tickledtink33

shellyminnie said:


> Well, I went to the doctor today to see about my knee. I've been having some pain and fluid buildup. Turns out its just a mild case of bursitis. I should be back to normal in about a week!! Just in time to go on a cruise!!



That's great Shelly


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> Well, I went to the doctor today to see about my knee. I've been having some pain and fluid buildup. Turns out its just a mild case of bursitis. I should be back to normal in about a week!! Just in time to go on a cruise!!



That's great to hear. A cruise you say? Sounds like a stellar idea!


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Good morning all.  There is a good possibility that I won't make chat tonight.  I'm HOPING that my sister in law has her baby today.  She is in the hospital as we speak.  Today is the only day that works for us to visit, so hoping it's today.  Tomorrow is soccer and Friday the girls are selling rootbeer floats at our grocery store to raise money for GKTW.
> 
> This will begin a new era in our family.  This SIL has no children, however knows all there is to know about parenting.  Today she will learn that she knows absolutely nothing, and she's really not a better parent than the rest of us.



It's amazing how that happens after you have that first child.


----------



## tiggerbell

shellyminnie said:


> Well, I went to the doctor today to see about my knee. I've been having some pain and fluid buildup. Turns out its just a mild case of bursitis. I should be back to normal in about a week!! Just in time to go on a cruise!!


 
Yea!!!  I can drag her all over EPCOT!!!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Speaking of babies, my grand niece was born on Monday evening. This is my sister (new gramma), brother-in-law, and baby McKenzie.



Sorry for posting so late as I have not been around for the last 2 days.

Congrats on becoming a new Grand uncle!


----------



## katscradle

MrandMissVacation said:


> And if anyone could CONVINCE my DH that we should do this (for ANY future cruise with DCL) I would be in  your debt. I've tried explaining this to him and he's just not getting it.. I need to hit him with a CLUE by FOUR.




Just introduce him to Kevin when on board.
Kevin will explain it to him.
Then it's like magic and it happens. 
In December I introduced Kevin to John told Kevin I wanted to go on the cruise, but John was not sure as it's alot of money and we usually only go to WDW once a year. Then when we got home DH just went and booked it.
Alot of what Kevin said to him just made sence.


----------



## MrandMissVacation

katscradle said:


> Just introduce him to Kevin when on board.
> Kevin will explain it to him.
> Then it's like magic and it happens.
> In December I introduced Kevin to John told Kevin I wanted to go on the cruise, but John was not sure as it's alot of money and we usually only go to WDW once a year. Then when we got home DH just went and booked it.
> Alot of what Kevin said to him just made sence.



Thank you. Sounds like a plan. DH is just not understanding my 'podcast' thing. 
(first I need to be introduced to Kevin) Then I can introduce DH (Steve)


----------



## Launchpad11B

Howdy peeps. What have I missed the last couple of days?


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> I see another cruise event coming......
> 
> I'm sure DW would sign up for this one!
> 
> Will it be on a sea day!
> 
> When will the sign up form be posted?
> 
> Will there be outfit options?
> 
> 
> Sorry Alicia!



I will be signing up if you give me my credit card!


----------



## Dodie

Fish extender gifts made and packaged? CHECK
Twigirls/Twiguys gifts made? CHECK
Twilight series passage chosen for sharing at our meet? CHECK
Flattie made and laminated? CHECK
All of the above packed in a rolling carryon bag? CHECK
FE list printed and highlighted by deck? CHECK

Let's get this party started!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps. What have I missed the last couple of days?



Welcome back friend!  Are you home?  You missed lots of cool pics of AKV-Kidani!!


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps. What have I missed the last couple of days?



Welcome back!!



Dodie said:


> Fish extender gifts made and packaged? CHECK
> Twigirls/Twiguys gifts made? CHECK
> Twilight series passage chosen for sharing at our meet? CHECK
> Flattie made and laminated? CHECK
> All of the above packed in a rolling carryon bag? CHECK
> FE list printed and highlighted by deck? CHECK
> 
> Let's get this party started!



Crap!!! I forgot about that!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> Welcome back friend!  Are you home?  You missed lots of cool pics of AKV-Kidani!!



I'm home. Kidani looks awesome. We'll see it up close in a couple weeks!!


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> Yea!!!  I can drag her all over EPCOT!!!





We'll see who's going to be dragging who around EPCOT!!

When I went to Sea World with my best friend, I got yelled at several times because I was walking too fast!!

I tend to go commando in the parks!! 

NO NOT THAT TYPE OF COMMANDO DON!!


----------



## katscradle

Well I am finally caught up.
We have 12 days, 17 hours, 14 minutes till we leave for WDW!
Thanks everyone for all the congrats on the weight loss, as I have been really working to get some of the pounds off before we leave. 
DS5 is celebrating his birthday today, so now he is 6. 

George I have a big thank you for you. I will pm you. 

I have to go and get dinner started now.
Meatloaf, onion roasted patatoes, corn, stir fryed peppers for dinner.


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps. What have I missed the last couple of days?



He's back! Hi Paul.

Kevin is hinting of new endevours that will require a money tree and he is also going mute.


----------



## guynwdm

DisneyKevin said:


> I am going to change my reputation.
> 
> There will be no more taunting.
> 
> I will now keep all information to myself so as not to torture anyone.
> 
> If asked....I will just state that I "dont know anything about that".
> 
> Operation Information Lockdown starts .....now.




Now you are taunting about not taunting.....


----------



## robind

Dodie said:


> Fish extender gifts made and packaged? CHECK
> Twigirls/Twiguys gifts made? CHECK
> Twilight series passage chosen for sharing at our meet? CHECK
> Flattie made and laminated? CHECK
> All of the above packed in a rolling carryon bag? CHECK
> FE list printed and highlighted by deck? CHECK
> 
> Let's get this party started!




Can you come help me???

I'm being held hostage at the Newark Airport by Continental Airlines. My flight is showing a 4 hour delay 

I could have finished my laudry and packed my bags in 4 hours.  I have so much to do and I'm leaving in about 48 hours.


----------



## tiggerbell

shellyminnie said:


> We'll see who's going to be dragging who around EPCOT!!
> 
> When I went to Sea World with my best friend, I got yelled at several times because I was walking too fast!!
> 
> I tend to go commando in the parks!!
> 
> NO NOT THAT TYPE OF COMMANDO DON!!


 
Yeah, well, you may walk faster, but I bet I can talk louder and longer!  

I'm so sad that everyone's getting to pack already...  I have to wait until I get back from Disneyland in order to pack for the cruise!  Poor, poor me!


----------



## disneyfan19712006

Dodie said:


> Fish extender gifts made and packaged? CHECK
> Twigirls/Twiguys gifts made? CHECK
> Twilight series passage chosen for sharing at our meet? CHECK
> Flattie made and laminated? CHECK
> All of the above packed in a rolling carryon bag? CHECK
> FE list printed and highlighted by deck? CHECK
> 
> Let's get this party started!



I fell like an underachiever. I have not made my flattie yet and I have not printed my lists nor packed my carry on. I'm getting behind. I use to be ready a month before.  

I need this party. Where is the party deck going to be? Is it 2? is it 6?  Wherever we gather is where IT will be.


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> George I have a big thank you for you. I will pm you.
> 
> I have to go and get dinner started now.
> Meatloaf, onion roasted patatoes, corn, stir fryed peppers for dinner.



PM me that dinner!   Sounds awesome! I do love meatloaf.


----------



## guynwdm

Dodie said:


> Fish extender gifts made and packaged? CHECK
> Twigirls/Twiguys gifts made? CHECK
> Twilight series passage chosen for sharing at our meet? CHECK
> Flattie made and laminated? CHECK
> All of the above packed in a rolling carryon bag? CHECK
> FE list printed and highlighted by deck? CHECK
> 
> Let's get this party started!



Dodie has it all organized.  Why do I think I am going to be throwing things in bags about 10 minutes before going to the airport.  UGH.  I made the mistake of arranging to get carpets cleaned before I go which has created a chain of events creating more messes.  And I did it to myself, I know.

Any packing advice on how to make space for stuff??


----------



## robind

guynwdm said:


> Any packing advice on how to make space for stuff??



Space Bags


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> Yeah, well, you may walk faster, but *I bet I can talk louder and longer!*
> 
> I'm so sad that everyone's getting to pack already...  I have to wait until I get back from Disneyland in order to pack for the cruise!  Poor, poor me!



That's an understatement!!


----------



## OKW Lover

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps. What have I missed the last couple of days?



Welcome back Paul.  Where there any loud noises where you went?


----------



## OKW Lover

Save some money for...


----------



## Launchpad11B

OKW Lover said:


> Welcome back Paul.  Where there any loud noises where you went?



Very intense, loud noise followed by deathly silence.


----------



## disneyfan19712006

robind said:


> Can you come help me???
> 
> I'm being held hostage at the Newark Airport by Continental Airlines. My flight is showing a 4 hour delay
> 
> I could have finished my laudry and packed my bags in 4 hours.  I have so much to do and I'm leaving in about 48 hours.



I hope they get you back on your way soon. That is a long time to wait.


----------



## dis2cruise

thank you Jen for setting up the fe for us this was a big undertaking   I just need to tag all my fe
almost done  !!


----------



## MenashaCorp

jeanigor said:


> If you're Posh, then who will be Baby? Can I be Sporty?


 
I was thinking "Old Spice." 



Launchpad11B said:


> Very intense, loud noise followed by deathly silence.


 
Welcome Back, Paul!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

MenashaCorp said:


> Welcome Back, Paul!!


----------



## wishspirit

jeanigor said:


> If you're Posh, then who will be Baby? Can I be Sporty?





I look a bit more like baby actually.....


----------



## aGoofyMom

jeanigor said:


> Royal Oak is the perfect location for the Tri-County Area. Not too bad for people up by Flint, Downriver, Ann Arbor, or Lansing either.




Hmmm...3-4 hours for me, depending on the bridge....




DVCsince02 said:


> Stupid lamb.... (Twilight reference).
> 
> 
> The FE list is done.



 for the FE list!
for the bonus Twilight reference! 



katscradle said:


> Just introduce him to Kevin when on board.
> Kevin will explain it to him.
> Then it's like magic and it happens.
> In December I introduced Kevin to John told Kevin I wanted to go on the cruise, but John was not sure as it's alot of money and we usually only go to WDW once a year. Then when we got home DH just went and booked it.
> Alot of what Kevin said to him just made sence.



Noted! 



katscradle said:


> Well I am finally caught up.
> We have 12 days, 17 hours, 14 minutes till we leave for WDW!
> Thanks everyone for all the congrats on the weight loss, as I have been really working to get some of the pounds off before we leave.
> DS5 is celebrating his birthday today, so now he is 6.
> 
> George I have a big thank you for you. I will pm you.
> 
> I have to go and get dinner started now.
> Meatloaf, onion roasted patatoes, corn, stir fryed peppers for dinner.



Happy Birthday to your DS!

Working again tonight - but happy that I won't be here this weekend for the end of University parties.   After this - 5 more working days to go!  
I need to select my Twilight passage, finish 2 dresses for DD - insert the elastic; alter the GKTW shirts for DD; convince DH to buy a new jacket; oh - and pack...


----------



## chirurgeon

jeanigor said:


> Royal Oak is the perfect location for the Tri-County Area. Not too bad for people up by Flint, Downriver, Ann Arbor, or Lansing either.




Hey, I might even show up for a meet in the Detroit area.  I could go see the Star Trek exhibit, stay with my step mom.

Kim


----------



## MinnieGarden

ASK TRACY......

For those of us bringing wine and liquor on board, should we also pack glasses, corkscrew, etc or will we be able to use what's on the ship?


----------



## tickledtink33

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps. What have I missed the last couple of days?



Welcome back Paul


----------



## Dodie

We missed you Paul, especially last night in chat.

Royal Oak appears to be only 4-1/2 to 5 hours from Indy. Just sayin'.


----------



## katscradle

Hey guys, dinner was great.
I also forgot to mention we had cake for dessert. 
DS6's birthday party is on Saturday, and guess what. we get to eat more cake.
Cake twice in one week!!
I will have to work that much harder when I go to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Launchpad11B

tickledtink33 said:


> Welcome back Paul





Dodie said:


> We missed you Paul, especially last night in chat.
> 
> Royal Oak appears to be only 4-1/2 to 5 hours from Indy. Just sayin'.


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps. What have I missed the last couple of days?


Hi Paul.  Welcome back!


----------



## Launchpad11B

ADP said:


> Hi Paul.  Welcome back!



Hi Aaron. Great Kidani pics!


----------



## scarlett873

wishspirit said:


> So Kevin stops... and everyone else carries on teasing me!



Cuz that's our job silly...


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> Hey guys, dinner was great.
> I also forgot to mention we had cake for dessert.
> DS6's birthday party is on Saturday, and guess what. we get to eat more cake.
> Cake twice in one week!!
> I will have to work that much harder when I go to the gym tomorrow.



Thank you very much for the call tonight Katherine. :Smile: I'm glad everything worked out. Cake twice is  cool.


----------



## chirurgeon

ASK TRACY

How does DCL feel about Swiss Army Knives?  I try not to travel without it, in my checked luggage of course. A very convenient tool. Don't want to break any cruise line rules.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## disneyfan19712006

shellyminnie said:


> Well, I went to the doctor today to see about my knee. I've been having some pain and fluid buildup. Turns out its just a mild case of bursitis. I should be back to normal in about a week!! Just in time to go on a cruise!!



I wish that's all mine was. Guess  I need to think about having surgury again. I just hate the recovery. I broke down and rented a scooter for the cruise. So I'll be cruising while I'm cruising. I'll be easy to spot. 

See ya real soon!


----------



## maiziezoe

Evenin' folks!

Just returned from seeing my daughter in her school musical, Aladdin. She was awesome and the musical was fun! It put me in the Disney mood even more than I already was. Two more shows tomorrow and then we are done with the musical and I can put all my attention on the cruise!


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Thank you very much for the call tonight Katherine. :Smile: I'm glad everything worked out. Cake twice is  cool.



Yes well thanks for your help.
We are going to have a great vacation becuase of you and your loving wife.
I am on cloud 9 right now.


----------



## DVCsince02

dis2cruise said:


> thank you Jen for setting up the fe for us this was a big undertaking   I just need to tag all my fe
> almost done  !!


----------



## dpuck1998

maiziezoe said:


> Evenin' folks!
> 
> Just returned from seeing my daughter in her school musical, Aladdin. She was awesome and the musical was fun! It put me in the Disney mood even more than I already was. Two more shows tomorrow and then we are done with the musical and I can put all my attention on the cruise!



My oldest was in Aladdin a few months ago and it was great!  Even though we had to sit through 3 shows we really enjoyed it!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Can you tell the cruise is getting close?






(Notice Christy's EPCOT, World Showcase wine glass)

Are we on the boat yet?


----------



## chirurgeon

I think I need to get this t-shirt for the cruise.

http://www.amazon.com/Buffy-Staked-Edward-Womens-Tee/dp/B001QKIY2Y/ref=pd_sbs_a_1
Kim


----------



## DVCsince02

chirurgeon said:


> I think I need to get this t-shirt for the cruise.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Buffy-Staked-Edward-Womens-Tee/dp/B001QKIY2Y/ref=pd_sbs_a_1
> Kim



That's just wrong.....


----------



## georgemoe

k5jmh said:


> Can you tell the cruise is getting close?



Nice Mike.


----------



## georgemoe

chirurgeon said:


> I think I need to get this t-shirt for the cruise.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Buffy-Staked-Edward-Womens-Tee/dp/B001QKIY2Y/ref=pd_sbs_a_1
> Kim





DVCsince02 said:


> That's just wrong.....



No offense ladies but I got a little chuckle out of it.


----------



## WebmasterMike

georgemoe said:


> Nice Mike.



Apparently, I "subconsciously" placed the meatballs in their final resting place.


----------



## scarlett873

chirurgeon said:


> I think I need to get this t-shirt for the cruise.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Buffy-Staked-Edward-Womens-Tee/dp/B001QKIY2Y/ref=pd_sbs_a_1
> Kim


----------



## scarlett873

FE gifts - DONE
Flatties - DONE
Magnets - not quite done yet
Clothes - chosen but needs to go through laundry
Park Admission - purchased, waiting for arrival
Shoes - chosen and set aside


----------



## dpuck1998

chirurgeon said:


> I think I need to get this t-shirt for the cruise.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Buffy-Staked-Edward-Womens-Tee/dp/B001QKIY2Y/ref=pd_sbs_a_1
> Kim



I will pay you to wear that!!


----------



## chirurgeon

dpuck1998 said:


> I will pay you to wear that!!



How much? 

Kim


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> I think I need to get this t-shirt for the cruise.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Buffy-Staked-Edward-Womens-Tee/dp/B001QKIY2Y/ref=pd_sbs_a_1
> Kim



I like it!


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> I will pay you to wear that!!



Do you _*really*_ want the wrath of at least TWO wives coming down on you for that???


----------



## dpuck1998

chirurgeon said:


> How much?
> 
> Kim





scarlett873 said:


> Do you _*really*_ want the wrath of at least TWO wives coming down on you for that???



Nevermind!  How dare you wear that shirt!

Ok, 10 bucks!!


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> Nevermind!  How dare you wear that shirt!
> 
> Ok, 10 bucks!!


Um...white text? Dear Don...I thought you were smarter than that...


----------



## robind

disneyfan19712006 said:


> I hope they get you back on your way soon. That is a long time to wait.



Thanks, they did find us another plane, so it only ended up being 2 hours late.  I'm home now and I need to start packing.


----------



## Tonya2426

chirurgeon said:


> I think I need to get this t-shirt for the cruise.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Buffy-Staked-Edward-Womens-Tee/dp/B001QKIY2Y/ref=pd_sbs_a_1
> Kim


 

Don't be messing with the Coven!!!!  We have glitter, feathers and heavy books and we aren't afraid to use them!!!  

(Besides if Buffy loved Angel then she would have *really* loved Edward.)


----------



## scarlett873

Tonya2426 said:


> Don't be messing with the Coven!!!!  We have glitter, feathers and heavy books and we aren't afraid to use them!!!
> 
> (Besides if Buffy loved Angel then she would have *really* loved Edward.)


Yeah!! You tell 'em sister!!


----------



## winotracy

MinnieGarden said:


> ASK TRACY......
> 
> For those of us bringing wine and liquor on board, should we also pack glasses, corkscrew, etc or will we be able to use what's on the ship?



No need.  I do bring a corkscrew, but you can certainly ask your cabin steward or any bartender for one.  



chirurgeon said:


> ASK TRACY
> 
> How does DCL feel about Swiss Army Knives?  I try not to travel without it, in my checked luggage of course. A very convenient tool. Don't want to break any cruise line rules.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kim



We always bring a small pocket knife and leatherman in our checked luggage.  We haven't had a problem.


----------



## Tonya2426

Sale on Disney Crocs if anyone is interested - only $17.99 for adult sizes  

http://www.crocs.com/products/outlet/


----------



## dis2cruise

good morning fellow cruisers....2 weeks and counting until me an my dh officially start our disney/podcast vacation    !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wishspirit

chirurgeon said:


> I think I need to get this t-shirt for the cruise.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Buffy-Staked-Edward-Womens-Tee/dp/B001QKIY2Y/ref=pd_sbs_a_1
> Kim





georgemoe said:


> No offense ladies but I got a little chuckle out of it.



 I want it!


----------



## LMO429

Wow! Wow! I can not believe we leave for WDW 2 weeks from tomorrow!  

I so want to pack!!! Going to try to hold off till at least next Friday


----------



## chirurgeon

wishspirit said:


> I want it!



I knew there was a reason I liked you Kate.


----------



## kab407

dis2cruise said:


> good morning fellow cruisers....2 weeks and counting until me an my dh officially start our disney/podcast vacation    !!!!!!!!!!



Same here Cheryl!!!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Good morning people.   It's going to be a great day! Thank god it's Friday!!  The cruise is getting so close that you can almost smell that Caribbean sea air!


----------



## tiggerbell

I leave for DL in 2 days and have done almost nothing packing-wise... however, my clothes for the cruise are organized, spreadsheeted, and cataloged... 

Eh, I got all day tomorrow to get ready for DL! 

And I love the Buffy t-shirt - but I'm rooming with Shelly and don't need to be killed in my sleep over it!


----------



## jeanigor

disneyfan19712006 said:


> I fell like an underachiever. I have not made my flattie yet and I have not printed my lists nor packed my carry on. I'm getting behind. I use to be ready a month before.
> 
> I need this party. Where is the party deck going to be? Is it 2? is it 6?  Wherever we gather is where IT will be.



Dodie makes me feel like an underachiever as well.

FE: Not Done
FE Gifts: Done
Magnets: Not Done
Clothes: Unpacked Last Night, again
Carry-on: Un Packed for this Weekend
Twilight Passage: Um....
Flattie: Sitting on the bed in the spare room....naked.



And the party is on Deck 7!!!


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Good morning people.   It's going to be a great day! Thank god it's Friday!!  The cruise is getting so close that you can almost smell that Caribbean sea air!



Giddy up!


----------



## jeanigor

Good morning Everyone!!!

16 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!"
15 Days Until the Muddy Buddy!


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> Good morning Everyone!!!
> 
> 16 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!"
> 15 Days Until the Muddy Buddy!



OMG Todd! In 6 days we'll be at single digits!


----------



## Launchpad11B

jeanigor said:


> Good morning Everyone!!!
> 
> 16 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!"
> 15 Days Until the Muddy Buddy!





georgemoe said:


> OMG Todd! In 6 days we'll be at single digits!



Exciting!


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning! 

Somebody, somewhere, has been talking about limoncello.


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Somebody, somewhere, has been talking about limoncello.



Mornin' George!


----------



## tiggerbell

I wanna play!!!!!

FE: Done
FE Gifts: Not Done
Magnets: Done
Clothes: hanging in my room, waiting for the suitcase to be available
Carry-on: need it for DL first
Twilight Passage: Um.... not happening
Flattie: Shelly handled - have I mentioned she's the best???


----------



## Madi100

georgemoe said:


> OMG Todd! In 6 days we'll be at single digits!



Remember when we all got excited because we  hit 100 days??  I can't believe I leave two weeks from today.


----------



## shellyminnie

My list  . . . 

FE: DONE (Thanks Jaime!!)
FE GIFTS: NOT DONE
FLATTIES: NOT DONE
TWILIGHT GIFTS: NOT DONE
TWILIGHT PASSAGE: DONE
CLOTHES: MENTALLY PACKED, PARTIALLY PHYSICALLY PACKED
CARRY ON: STILL WAITING TO DECIDE WHAT TO PUT IN IT

Did I miss anything??


----------



## Madi100

Put me in the group of under achievers.  

Packed:  Not even close
FE Gifts:  Thank God someone else is in charge
FE Tags:  Check
Kid's FE Gifts:  On their way
Magnets:  Printed, not cut out.
Twilight Gifts:  Need to read that thread more, because I didn't know we were doing that
Twilight Passage:  Um, again, see above
Flatties:  Nope
Need For Vacation:  Check, check, and check.


----------



## Launchpad11B

shellyminnie said:


> My list  . . .
> 
> FE: DONE (Thanks Jaime!!)
> FE GIFTS: NOT DONE
> FLATTIES: NOT DONE
> TWILIGHT GIFTS: NOT DONE
> TWILIGHT PASSAGE: DONE
> CLOTHES: MENTALLY PACKED, PARTIALLY PHYSICALLY PACKED
> CARRY ON: STILL WAITING TO DECIDE WHAT TO PUT IN IT
> 
> Did I miss anything??



My list:

Alicia took care of everything.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> I wanna play!!!!!
> 
> FE: Done
> FE Gifts: Not Done
> Magnets: Done
> Clothes: hanging in my room, waiting for the suitcase to be available
> Carry-on: need it for DL first
> Twilight Passage: Um.... not happening
> Flattie: Shelly handled - *have I mentioned she's the best???*


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' George!



Hi Paul! You were right. TGIF.


----------



## DVCsince02

Madi100 said:


> Put me in the group of under achievers.
> 
> Twilight Gifts:  Need to read that thread more, because I didn't know we were doing that
> Twilight Passage:  Um, again, see above



Nicole, you don't have to bring a gift to the Twilight meet, some people just wanted to share some fun.  The passage was just a favorite part of the book.


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


> My list:
> 
> Alicia took care of everything.
> 
> Did I miss anything?





Lucky lucky man!


----------



## spaddy

k5jmh said:


> Apparently, I "subconsciously" placed the meatballs in their final resting place.



I was looking at the DIS green placemat I didn't even see the meatballs.


----------



## Madi100

Launchpad11B said:


> My list:
> 
> Alicia took care of everything.
> 
> Did I miss anything?



Well, if she's done can you send her my way?  I need someone to take care of everything!


----------



## kab407

Ok since we're playing

Cloths/Packed: yea, right 
FE: getting there
Flattie: dressed, needs to be laminated
Carry-On: As I am running out the door on the 8th

My biggest issue is cloths.  Nothing fits me.  In a good way.


----------



## Launchpad11B

kab407 said:


> Ok since we're playing
> 
> Cloths/Packed: yea, right
> FE: getting there
> Flattie: dressed, needs to be laminated
> Carry-On: As I am running out the door on the 8th
> 
> My biggest issue is cloths.  Nothing fits me.  In a good way.



Congrats on you clothes not fitting Kathy. It's a great feeling isn't it? Go buy yourself some skinny girl outfits!


----------



## Launchpad11B

jeanigor said:


> Lucky lucky man!



True True True!


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> Congrats on you clothes not fitting Kathy. It's a great feeling isn't it? Go buy yourself some skinny girl outfits!



My co-workers are afraid my pants are going to start falling off of me.  Yea, I need to go shopping and see my favorite tailor.


----------



## spaddy

kab407 said:


> My co-workers are afraid my pants are going to start falling off of me.  Yea, I need to go shopping and see my favorite tailor.



Someone I used to work with used clothes pin to hold her pants up.She would gather the pants in the back and pin them.  

Go do some shopping.


----------



## tickledtink33

Good morning everyone

My FE gifts are done and packed
My flattie is complete
I already started packing so I just need to finish.  Well, except for the last minute stuff that I use all the time.  I plan on finishing the packing this weekend. (hopefully)


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Good morning people.   It's going to be a great day! Thank god it's Friday!!  The cruise is getting so close that you can almost smell that Caribbean sea air!



Sorry, that was me 



Launchpad11B said:


> My list:
> 
> Alicia took care of everything.
> 
> Did I miss anything?



Sounds familiar!  Well Alicia didn't do everything for me...


----------



## firsttimemom

they don't call me lastminuteliz for nothing! 


Packed:  I have a small pile that I keep adding to. #9 still needs a pair of khakis and I'm going shopping this AM for me.
FE Gifts: um...
FE Tags:  um...
Magnets:  um...
Rental car for return: um...


BUT- we close on our refi today and our kitchen cabinets arrived at 6:30 this morning. Demolition has been moved to the day we leave so so I have 2 more weeks to pack the kitchen and laundry room up. PLENTY OF TIME!


----------



## scarlett873

wishspirit said:


> I want it!


That does it...





The flattie gets it...




Well, assuming there was a flattie...


----------



## scarlett873

georgemoe said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Somebody, somewhere, has been talking about limoncello.



Really? And who might that be?


----------



## stenogoddess

Let me start out by saying that I love the Twlight series; however, I NEED this shirt!  It's awesome!



chirurgeon said:


> I think I need to get this t-shirt for the cruise.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Buffy-Staked-Edward-Womens-Tee/dp/B001QKIY2Y/ref=pd_sbs_a_1
> Kim



I love the product description from the site.  It has a couple of good points about it:

Product Description
Don't you think the vampires-are-people-too thing has gone a little too far? I mean, the whole point of a vampire is that they survive by sucking your blood. I don't care if his skin glows and twinkles and he smells like kittens and fabric softener, he's still just a glorified syringe. Remember the last time you had blood drawn? Yeah, me too, and it sucked! It's time we put an end to this nonsense: Edward, may I treat you to a stake dinner?




dpuck1998 said:


> Nevermind!  How dare you wear that shirt!
> 
> Ok, 10 bucks!!



Good one, Don!  Sorry about the you're in big trouble aspect of it though. 



firsttimemom said:


> BUT- we close on our refi today and our kitchen cabinets arrived at 6:30 this morning. Demolition has been moved to the day we leave so so I have 2 more weeks to pack the kitchen and laundry room up. PLENTY OF TIME!



I'm glad the refi came through.  As we've been through all that with our "historic" home, which makes everything just a little bit more annoying, I can totally feel your pain.

I need to get busy with my own packing, etc.


----------



## chirurgeon

Here is my list:

Packed: Not even close
FE Gifts: Thank God someone else is in charge
FE Tags: Thank God someone else is in charge
Magnets: Printed, not cut out.
Twilight Passage: HHHMMM, I know, "Buffy stakes Edward. The End."
Flatties: Flatties, what are these flatties you speak of. Actually printed, needs glued to cardboard and laminated and the clothes cut out and MAYBE laminated
Need For Vacation: Check, check, and check. 


Kim


----------



## ADP

Hi Everyone 

In exactly 2 weeks from now I'll be running around frantickly trying to make sure we have everything.  Our flight leaves at around 3:00PM.  

*Yvet and Emeil arrive in Orlando today.*  I think we can officialy say the party has started!!!


----------



## stenogoddess

They have work clothes for Don, too:

http://www.amazon.com/only-here-bec...1_21?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1240580922&sr=1-21


----------



## stenogoddess

Then our Monthy Python friends can wear this one:

http://www.amazon.com/only-here-bec...1_21?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1240580922&sr=1-21

I really need to get to to work!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

stenogoddess said:


> They have work clothes for Don, too:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/only-here-bec...1_21?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1240580922&sr=1-21



OMG! Did you see the one for Jen?

http://www.amazon.com/JINX-cake-lie-T-Shirt/dp/B001012CG8/ref=pd_sbs_a_1


I knew it was too good to be true!


----------



## Launchpad11B

ADP said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> In exactly 2 weeks from now I'll be running around frantickly trying to make sure we have everything.  Our flight leaves at around 3:00PM.
> 
> *Yvet and Emeil arrive in Orlando today.*  I think we can officialy say the party has started!!!



We land a bit later than you Aaron, a couple of hours. We have to go to WWoS to pick up race packets as soon as we arrive.


----------



## stenogoddess

TheBeadPirate said:


> OMG! Did you see the one for Jen?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/JINX-cake-lie-T-Shirt/dp/B001012CG8/ref=pd_sbs_a_1
> 
> 
> I knew it was too good to be true!



I DID!  I'm having way too much fun with this.  A button down for Don.  Gotta look professional, you know!



http://www.amazon.com/JINX-Computer...124?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1240581244&sr=1-124


----------



## kab407

spaddy said:


> Someone I used to work with used clothes pin to hold her pants up.She would gather the pants in the back and pin them.
> 
> Go do some shopping.



I would never let it get to that!. I am far to vain to walk around with my pants pinned.

I've dropped 16 and want to lose another 12 to get to my goal weight. It's a fine balance between what fits now and what will fit in the coming months.


----------



## stenogoddess

kab407 said:


> I would never let it get to that!. I am far to vain to walk arounf with my pants pinned..
> 
> I've dropped 16 and want to lose another 12 to get to my goal weight. It's a fine balance between what fits now and what will fit in the coming months.



What a great thing to have to worry about!


----------



## scarlett873

Hey...someone's spreading vicious rumors on the DATW thread that I don't do shots!!!


----------



## spaddy

kab407 said:


> I've dropped 16 and want to lose another 12 to get to my goal weight. It's a fine balance between what fits now and what will fit in the coming months.



That is awesome Kathy.  

I have been really stuggling trying to find pants.  I lost some weigh and now I am in between sizes.  I swear I tried on 20 pairs of pants last night at Kohl's.  I was sweating by the time I was done. I really need to lose 5 more pounds so I can fit into the smaller size in all pants.


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> Hey...someone's spreading vicious rumors on the DATW thread that I don't do shots!!!



I'll testify that you do shots.


----------



## dpuck1998

stenogoddess said:


> They have work clothes for Don, too:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/only-here-bec...1_21?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1240580922&sr=1-21





stenogoddess said:


> I DID!  I'm having way too much fun with this.  A button down for Don.  Gotta look professional, you know!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/JINX-Computer...124?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1240581244&sr=1-124



  Love it!  The t-shirt is fitting since that is how I started my day today!   UGH


----------



## KimStaR

Hey everyone.  I just posted on the main unplugged board, but in case ya missed it... my name is Kim (yep another Kim!) and I am a very last minute cruiser! I just was able to get out of work and I decided if I don't go on this cruise I will really regret it.  Unfortunately my fiance will probably not be able to come (we got engaged on the TTA in July!!) due to work.  I will be coming with my Dad, he rocks... (Any nice single ladies out there? hehe!).  I am looking forward to meeting ALL of you people who share this same love of mine and chillin on the most perfect beach, and eating till I cannot breathe anymore!

See ya soon!


----------



## kimisabella

TGIF everyone!!
Two weeks from today we will either be at DHS or Epcot then lunch at Le Cellier!

so far...
Packing - didn't even take the suitcases down yet
FE gifts - had a little help from a friend ;-)
FE tags - had some more help from a friend ;-)
Magents - done, waiting in cruise folder
Flattie - done, waiting in cruise folder

We're in good shape - all we need to do is pack.  We're going into Manhattan sometime this weekend to do some more shopping to pick up some final gifts!


----------



## Dodie

TGIF folks! TGIF!

Two weeks from today I'll be at my last day of work before vacation running around like crazy trying to get everything covered!



KimStaR said:


> Hey everyone.  I just posted on the main unplugged board, but in case ya missed it... my name is Kim (yep another Kim!) and I am a very last minute cruiser! I just was able to get out of work and I decided if I don't go on this cruise I will really regret it.  Unfortunately my fiance will probably not be able to come (we got engaged on the TTA in July!!) due to work.  I will be coming with my Dad, he rocks... (Any nice single ladies out there? hehe!).  I am looking forward to meeting ALL of you people who share this same love of mine and chillin on the most perfect beach, and eating till I cannot breathe anymore!
> 
> See ya soon!



Wow! COOL! A new person (and another KIM at that) just two weeks out!


----------



## ADP

KimStaR said:


> Hey everyone.  I just posted on the main unplugged board, but in case ya missed it... my name is Kim (yep another Kim!) and I am a very last minute cruiser! I just was able to get out of work and I decided if I don't go on this cruise I will really regret it.  Unfortunately my fiance will probably not be able to come (we got engaged on the TTA in July!!) due to work.  I will be coming with my Dad, he rocks... (Any nice single ladies out there? hehe!).  I am looking forward to meeting ALL of you people who share this same love of mine and chillin on the most perfect beach, and eating till I cannot breathe anymore!
> 
> See ya soon!


Welcome to the party!


----------



## scarlett873

Is it May 9th yet? I'm ready to go NOW!!!!


----------



## LMO429

scarlett873 said:


> Is it May 9th yet? I'm ready to go NOW!!!!



ME 2 ME 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> Really? And who might that be?





scarlett873 said:


> Hey...someone's spreading vicious rumors on the DATW thread that I don't do shots!!!





ADP said:


> I'll testify that you do shots.







KimStaR said:


> Hey everyone.  I just posted on the main unplugged board, but in case ya missed it... my name is Kim (yep another Kim!) and I am a very last minute cruiser! I just was able to get out of work and I decided if I don't go on this cruise I will really regret it.  Unfortunately my fiance will probably not be able to come (we got engaged on the TTA in July!!) due to work.  I will be coming with my Dad, he rocks... (Any nice single ladies out there? hehe!).  I am looking forward to meeting ALL of you people who share this same love of mine and chillin on the most perfect beach, and eating till I cannot breathe anymore!
> 
> See ya soon!



Mo Kim = better. 

Welcome to you and your dad!


----------



## jeanigor

KimStaR said:


> Hey everyone.  I just posted on the main unplugged board, but in case ya missed it... my name is Kim (yep another Kim!) and I am a very last minute cruiser! I just was able to get out of work and I decided if I don't go on this cruise I will really regret it.  Unfortunately my fiance will probably not be able to come (we got engaged on the TTA in July!!) due to work.  I will be coming with my Dad, he rocks... (Any nice single ladies out there? hehe!).  I am looking forward to meeting ALL of you people who share this same love of mine and chillin on the most perfect beach, and eating till I cannot breathe anymore!
> 
> See ya soon!



Hiya Kim! Did you book through Dreams Unlimited?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

KimStaR said:


> Hey everyone.  I just posted on the main unplugged board, but in case ya missed it... my name is Kim (yep another Kim!) and I am a very last minute cruiser! I just was able to get out of work and I decided if I don't go on this cruise I will really regret it.  Unfortunately my fiance will probably not be able to come (we got engaged on the TTA in July!!) due to work.  I will be coming with my Dad, he rocks... (Any nice single ladies out there? hehe!).  I am looking forward to meeting ALL of you people who share this same love of mine and chillin on the most perfect beach, and eating till I cannot breathe anymore!
> 
> See ya soon!



Welcome Aboard Kim !!!


----------



## disneyfan19712006

KimStaR said:


> Hey everyone.  I just posted on the main unplugged board, but in case ya missed it... my name is Kim (yep another Kim!) and I am a very last minute cruiser! I just was able to get out of work and I decided if I don't go on this cruise I will really regret it.  Unfortunately my fiance will probably not be able to come (we got engaged on the TTA in July!!) due to work.  I will be coming with my Dad, he rocks... (Any nice single ladies out there? hehe!).  I am looking forward to meeting ALL of you people who share this same love of mine and chillin on the most perfect beach, and eating till I cannot breathe anymore!
> 
> See ya soon!



Welcome aboard!!!!


----------



## stenogoddess

Hi Kim!  Welcome to you and your dad!


----------



## wishspirit

scarlett873 said:


> That does it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flattie gets it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, assuming there was a flattie...



 *grabs notebook and starts hurriedly writing*


----------



## kab407

wishspirit said:


> *grabs notebook and starts hurriedly writing*


----------



## parrotheadlois

KimStaR said:


> Hey everyone.  I just posted on the main unplugged board, but in case ya missed it... my name is Kim (yep another Kim!) and I am a very last minute cruiser! I just was able to get out of work and I decided if I don't go on this cruise I will really regret it.  Unfortunately my fiance will probably not be able to come (we got engaged on the TTA in July!!) due to work.  I will be coming with my Dad, he rocks... (Any nice single ladies out there? hehe!).  I am looking forward to meeting ALL of you people who share this same love of mine and chillin on the most perfect beach, and eating till I cannot breathe anymore!
> 
> See ya soon!



Where in New Jersey?
Did you book your cruise through Dreams Unlimited??
2 weeks from today we'll be on our way to Newark Liberty Airport!!


----------



## KimStaR

jeanigor said:


> Hiya Kim! Did you book through Dreams Unlimited?



I just got my quote and I will be paying tomorrow! yep through Dreams Unlimited! Woooo!!


----------



## KimStaR

parrotheadlois said:


> Where in New Jersey?
> Did you book your cruise through Dreams Unlimited??
> 2 weeks from today we'll be on our way to Newark Liberty Airport!!



I live in Marlboro.  It is in Monmouth County.

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcomes! looking so foward to meeting everyone!!


----------



## kab407

parrotheadlois said:


> Where in New Jersey?
> Did you book your cruise through Dreams Unlimited??
> 2 weeks from today we'll be on our way to Newark Liberty Airport!!



I should be in the air!!


Flying CO Lois?


----------



## maiziezoe

dpuck1998 said:


> My oldest was in Aladdin a few months ago and it was great!  Even though we had to sit through 3 shows we really enjoyed it!!



It was quite fun! I am looking forward to my little kids seeing it tonight. I think my 4 year old will love it. One more show tonight at 7 and we're done!!  



k5jmh said:


> Can you tell the cruise is getting close?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Notice Christy's EPCOT, World Showcase wine glass)
> 
> Are we on the boat yet?



Love your placemats!



chirurgeon said:


> I think I need to get this t-shirt for the cruise.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Buffy-Staked-Edward-Womens-Tee/dp/B001QKIY2Y/ref=pd_sbs_a_1
> Kim





chirurgeon said:


> How much?
> 
> Kim



My oldest sons housemate has that shirt!


----------



## disneyfan19712006

My son's paternity case finaly went to pre trial this morning. They told us trial would be within 10 days, in other words before the cruise all this would be settled and we could see our granddaughter. They came out with a date of May 12. ring a bell. I will not be here. He has other family to be there with him but this not knowing when and how often we will get to see her is killing me. I was looking forard to the uncertainty to be over before we left. It may take much alcohol and distraction to keep me from obcessing about it at sea. 
Court time is 2:30 so it will be over by 4:30 which is 5:30 Eastern. I hope I get decent signal on the ship. I know I do at CC.  At least I can have fun sea day.                                                                                     Phsyco ex girlfriend needs to get over it. He is not going to walk away from his daughter just because she wanted a baby but no daddy. 

Please help me party and distracted. Sorry for ranting I just needed to tell someone how I feel.


----------



## maiziezoe

jeanigor said:


> Dodie makes me feel like an underachiever as well.
> 
> FE: Not Done
> FE Gifts: Done
> Magnets: Not Done
> Clothes: Unpacked Last Night, again
> Carry-on: Un Packed for this Weekend
> Twilight Passage: Um....
> Flattie: Sitting on the bed in the spare room....naked.



Naked?? Cheeky little Flattie.



Launchpad11B said:


> My list:
> 
> Alicia took care of everything.
> 
> Did I miss anything?







stenogoddess said:


> They have work clothes for Don, too:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/only-here-bec...1_21?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1240580922&sr=1-21



That would be a perfect shirt for my hubby.



TheBeadPirate said:


> OMG! Did you see the one for Jen?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/JINX-cake-lie-T-Shirt/dp/B001012CG8/ref=pd_sbs_a_1
> 
> 
> I knew it was too good to be true!



giggle



KimStaR said:


> Hey everyone.  I just posted on the main unplugged board, but in case ya missed it... my name is Kim (yep another Kim!) and I am a very last minute cruiser! I just was able to get out of work and I decided if I don't go on this cruise I will really regret it.  Unfortunately my fiance will probably not be able to come (we got engaged on the TTA in July!!) due to work.  I will be coming with my Dad, he rocks... (Any nice single ladies out there? hehe!).  I am looking forward to meeting ALL of you people who share this same love of mine and chillin on the most perfect beach, and eating till I cannot breathe anymore!
> 
> See ya soon!



Hi Kim!!  Welcome!!!


----------



## spaddy

KimStaR said:


> I live in Marlboro.  It is in Monmouth County.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the warm welcomes! looking so foward to meeting everyone!!



That is where my In Laws live.  My DH grew up in Old Bridge.  

And Welcome to the Cruise.


----------



## maiziezoe

2 weeks from now we will probably just be entering Florida on our way to the Dolphin. 

My List:

Packed: I'm not packed, per se.  But I do have my clothes in a laundry basket and my kids clothes folded nicely on their dressers. I need to take my luggage out of the box and start filling it.

FE: Done.

FE Gifts: Adult gifts are done.

FE Tags: Done

Kid's FE Gifts: Purchased but not assembled.

Magnets: Half done and half are printed and cut but not laminated.

Twilight Gifts: Ordered

Twilight Passage: I haven't picked one yet.

Flatties: Done and my Alex Flattie is done too (Alex is my college aged son)

DCL Paperwork: Will be printed today.



The best news is that we got our passports today!!  I was so excited, I stopped napping to open the envelopes!


----------



## stenogoddess

disneyfan19712006 said:


> My son's paternity case finaly went to pre trial this morning. They told us trial would be within 10 days, in other words before the cruise all this would be settled and we could see our granddaughter. They came out with a date of May 12. ring a bell. I will not be here. He has other family to be there with him but this not knowing when and how often we will get to see her is killing me. I was looking forard to the uncertainty to be over before we left. It may take much alcohol and distraction to keep me from obcessing about it at sea.
> Court time is 2:30 so it will be over by 4:30 which is 5:30 Eastern. I hope I get decent signal on the ship. I know I do at CC.  At least I can have fun sea day.                                                                                     Phsyco ex girlfriend needs to get over it. He is not going to walk away from his daughter just because she wanted a baby but no daddy.
> 
> Please help me party and distracted. Sorry for ranting I just needed to tell someone how I feel.



I'm so sorry to hear this.  I was expecting it though, I'm sorry to say, from the second you mentioned it.  Family law cases almost never go on the first setting no matter what the lawyer says.  It's really only 50/50 that it'll go this next setting either.  Her lawyer will want to drag and delay as much as possible in this case.  It's just the name of the game.  I know it's really hard.  I always have to bite my tounge when they start setting cases and familys put them on their calender thinking they are going to get some mental peace.  Nothing about this mess is ever easy, not even picking a court date.  So hope that your case goes on the 12th, but really do not set your heart on it.  It could move again all the way up until the day of.  Which actually might be better because then you could be there with your son in person.  Fingers crossed either way.


----------



## stenogoddess

maiziezoe said:


> The best news is that we got our passports today!!  I was so excited, I stopped napping to open the envelopes!





Why do you have a passport?  Are you going somewhere?


----------



## exwdwcm

disneyfan19712006 said:


> I wish that's all mine was. Guess I need to think about having surgury again. I just hate the recovery. I broke down and rented a scooter for the cruise. So I'll be cruising while I'm cruising. I'll be easy to spot.
> 
> See ya real soon!


question- my mom is still uneasy/wobbly on her feet due to her vision issues after the brain surgery.  she is thinking of bringing a cane, more for 'feeling around' than for leaning on......but she tires easily too-----does the cruise offer the scooter?  where could i find info?  thanks!! 



Tonya2426 said:


> Don't be messing with the Coven!!!! We have glitter, feathers and heavy books and we aren't afraid to use them!!!
> 
> (Besides if Buffy loved Angel then she would have *really* loved Edward.)


lol- true! i LOVED Buffy, so sad it is over.   now we have Twilight though, right?    



KimStaR said:


> Hey everyone. I just posted on the main unplugged board, but in case ya missed it... my name is Kim (yep another Kim!) and I am a very last minute cruiser! I just was able to get out of work and I decided if I don't go on this cruise I will really regret it. Unfortunately my fiance will probably not be able to come (we got engaged on the TTA in July!!) due to work. I will be coming with my Dad, he rocks... (Any nice single ladies out there? hehe!). I am looking forward to meeting ALL of you people who share this same love of mine and chillin on the most perfect beach, and eating till I cannot breathe anymore!
> 
> See ya soon!


Welcome aboard Kim!!  I am a 'single lady' for the cruise anyhow- leaving DH and DS at home.  I'll be cruising with my parents and my cousin, so i'd love to hang out anytime too.


----------



## exwdwcm

Packed: haven't started, although suitcases are out- probalby this weekend
FE Gifts: finishing up tomorrow hopefully
FE Tags: waiting on them to come in the mail (special ordered!)
Kid's FE Gifts: DONE!!
Magnets: mom did these a while back- done!
Twilight Gifts: DONE- just something small
Twilight Passage: we need a passage? 
Flatties: need to do (not for here, but one for family!)
DCL paperwork- printing now! finally


I still need to call and ensure a wheelchair for our KTTK tour on May 9th.  Also need to go buy/order our one day tickets for the MK that day.  Need to buy some makeup, bonine and a few FE gifts for the podcast crew (they get special ones!).   otherwise, no other shopping needed at least.


----------



## Marla Hellwig

> does the cruise offer the scooter? where could i find info? thanks



Your best bet
Wheelchair rental
Brevard Medical
866 416 7383
Local 321 453 3370

Will deliver and pick up at pier


----------



## DVCsince02

disneyfan19712006 said:


> My son's paternity case finaly went to pre trial this morning. They told us trial would be within 10 days, in other words before the cruise all this would be settled and we could see our granddaughter. They came out with a date of May 12. ring a bell. I will not be here. He has other family to be there with him but this not knowing when and how often we will get to see her is killing me. I was looking forard to the uncertainty to be over before we left. It may take much alcohol and distraction to keep me from obcessing about it at sea.
> Court time is 2:30 so it will be over by 4:30 which is 5:30 Eastern. I hope I get decent signal on the ship. I know I do at CC.  At least I can have fun sea day.                                                                                     Phsyco ex girlfriend needs to get over it. He is not going to walk away from his daughter just because she wanted a baby but no daddy.
> 
> Please help me party and distracted. Sorry for ranting I just needed to tell someone how I feel.



Sorry about the drama Melissa.  Want some ?


----------



## disneyfan19712006

stenogoddess said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this.  I was expecting it though, I'm sorry to say, from the second you mentioned it.  Family law cases almost never go on the first setting no matter what the lawyer says.  It's really only 50/50 that it'll go this next setting either.  Her lawyer will want to drag and delay as much as possible in this case.  It's just the name of the game.  I know it's really hard.  I always have to bite my tounge when they start setting cases and familys put them on their calender thinking they are going to get some mental peace.  Nothing about this mess is ever easy, not even picking a court date.  So hope that your case goes on the 12th, but really do not set your heart on it.  It could move again all the way up until the day of.  Which actually might be better because then you could be there with your son in person.  Fingers crossed either way.



Funny thing is their lawyer didn't have anything to say except I'm sorry they will not cooperate. In more devestating news i looked at her facebook for a picture of her and found out the baby had surgery on 4/15. We have no idea what for or if she is okay. Their own attorney didn't even know this little bit of info and ours is going to use it to help make our point about the best interest of the child. We were first scheduled for a default hearing on 2/26. then on the last day they answered the papers that were filed on them on 1/29. Put off again because they wanted to negotiate. I was more than willing and our attorney contacted theirs to get a time repeatedly. Waited two more weeks no response our attorney filed for the pre trail. Now it will be seen on the 12th. The courts have set this three times now. I think they are a little tired of us by now and want this resolved. I now need to pray that she is okay and that in her heart she knows her daddy loves her.


----------



## Cruz Family

I have a question about the DCL paper work.  I did the online check-in thing a couple of weeks ago, but the only thing I printed was the check-in signature form.  Is there anything else we need?


----------



## stenogoddess

disneyfan19712006 said:


> I think they are a little tired of us by now and want this resolved. I now need to pray that she is okay and that in her heart she knows her daddy loves her.



I'm not trying to be mean, but I've seen cases get reset for up to two years.  I worked an adoption case for over three.  Just get settled in your mind that it's going to take as long as it takes.  If you put deadlines on yourself, it'll just break your heart too many times.  Your attorney will just keep setting the deadlines, and they will keep pushing them back.  It helps your case, so as annoying as it is there's at least a silver lining.  We're all hoping the best for you.


----------



## spaddy

Cruz Family said:


> I have a question about the DCL paper work.  I did the online check-in thing a couple of weeks ago, but the only thing I printed was the check-in signature form.  Is there anything else we need?



There should be 3 pages.  I can't remember which each one is right now.  

That reminds me I need to do the Oceaneers Club info.


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> Good morning people.   It's going to be a great day! Thank god it's Friday!!  The cruise is getting so close that you can almost smell that Caribbean sea air!



Good afternoon!
And guess what I got the purse to go with the Caribbean.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Put me in the group of under achievers.
> 
> Packed:  Not even close
> FE Gifts:  Thank God someone else is in charge
> FE Tags:  Check
> Kid's FE Gifts:  On their way
> Magnets:  Printed, not cut out.
> Twilight Gifts:  Need to read that thread more, because I didn't know we were doing that
> Twilight Passage:  Um, again, see above
> Flatties:  Nope
> Need For Vacation:  Check, check, and check.



I am right there with you Nicole.
Packed: No
Fe Gifts: Yes
FE Tags: Thank god that's John's Deptment.
Kid's FE Gifts: Not all.
Magnets: John's Deptment.
Twilight Gifts: Not yet.
Twilight Passage: Yes
Flatties: No
Need Vacation you have no idea, well maybe you do.


----------



## katscradle

spaddy said:


> That is awesome Kathy.
> 
> I have been really stuggling trying to find pants.  I lost some weigh and now I am in between sizes.  I swear I tried on 20 pairs of pants last night at Kohl's.  I was sweating by the time I was done. I really need to lose 5 more pounds so I can fit into the smaller size in all pants.



I love shopping at Kohl's.
Good luck on the 5 pounds.


----------



## katscradle

KimStaR said:


> Hey everyone.  I just posted on the main unplugged board, but in case ya missed it... my name is Kim (yep another Kim!) and I am a very last minute cruiser! I just was able to get out of work and I decided if I don't go on this cruise I will really regret it.  Unfortunately my fiance will probably not be able to come (we got engaged on the TTA in July!!) due to work.  I will be coming with my Dad, he rocks... (Any nice single ladies out there? hehe!).  I am looking forward to meeting ALL of you people who share this same love of mine and chillin on the most perfect beach, and eating till I cannot breathe anymore!
> 
> See ya soon!




Welcome can't wait to meet you and your dad.


----------



## winotracy

exwdwcm said:


> question- my mom is still uneasy/wobbly on her feet due to her vision issues after the brain surgery.  she is thinking of bringing a cane, more for 'feeling around' than for leaning on......but she tires easily too-----does the cruise offer the scooter?  where could i find info?  thanks!!





Marla Hellwig said:


> Your best bet
> Wheelchair rental
> Brevard Medical
> 866 416 7383
> Local 321 453 3370
> 
> Will deliver and pick up at pier



The ship will not have scooters available for you.  If you think you want a wheelchair or scooter, you should definitely contact Brevard Medical.  All their prices are on their webpage (just google Brevard Medical).  



Cruz Family said:


> I have a question about the DCL paper work.  I did the online check-in thing a couple of weeks ago, but the only thing I printed was the check-in signature form.  Is there anything else we need?



There should be a signature page for the cruise contract and signature lines with the credit card info.  If all of this is on the one page, you are ok.


----------



## disneyfan19712006

DVCsince02 said:


> Sorry about the drama Melissa.  Want some ?



Love some?


----------



## disneyfan19712006

stenogoddess said:


> I'm not trying to be mean, but I've seen cases get reset for up to two years.  I worked an adoption case for over three.  Just get settled in your mind that it's going to take as long as it takes.  If you put deadlines on yourself, it'll just break your heart too many times.  Your attorney will just keep setting the deadlines, and they will keep pushing them back.  It helps your case, so as annoying as it is there's at least a silver lining.  We're all hoping the best for you.



The surgery filped me out a lot. WE don't know if she is okay or even what it was far. We haven't seen so much as a picture since she was 10 days old. I've kept up a good front until now with a little help from Xanex. I have been a good girl and kept my son in line. We have made no attempts to contact them exept through their attorney. Just have to keep it up a while longer. I just pray she is okay.


----------



## disneyfan19712006

stenogoddess said:


> I'm not trying to be mean, but I've seen cases get reset for up to two years.  I worked an adoption case for over three.  Just get settled in your mind that it's going to take as long as it takes.  If you put deadlines on yourself, it'll just break your heart too many times.  Your attorney will just keep setting the deadlines, and they will keep pushing them back.  It helps your case, so as annoying as it is there's at least a silver lining.  We're all hoping the best for you.



Thanks I know in the long run the more they mess up the better it will be for us. It's just frustrating. Can't wait to meet you.


----------



## Cruz Family

winotracy said:


> There should be a signature page for the cruise contract and signature lines with the credit card info.  If all of this is on the one page, you are ok.



Thanks Tracy!!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> My co-workers are afraid my pants are going to start falling off of me. Yea, I need to go shopping and see my favorite tailor.


 
Pantless Kathy!!!!



ADP said:


> *Yvet and Emeil arrive in Orlando today.* I think we can officialy say the party has started!!!


 
HEY YVETTE AND EMIEL - START YOUR LIVE TR ASAP!!!!



kab407 said:


> I've dropped 16 and want to lose another 12 to get to my goal weight. It's a fine balance between what fits now and what will fit in the coming months.


 
WTG Kathy - right there with ya.  Even old clothes fit poorly after 45 lbs lost... in a good way



kab407 said:


> I would never let it get to that!. I am far to vain to walk around with my pants pinned..


 
MORE PANTLESS KATHY!!!!



KimStaR said:


> I just got my quote and I will be paying tomorrow! yep through Dreams Unlimited! Woooo!!


 

WELCOME KIM TO KIM-a-Pa-Cruise-A!!!!


----------



## katscradle

disneyfan19712006 said:


> My son's paternity case finaly went to pre trial this morning. They told us trial would be within 10 days, in other words before the cruise all this would be settled and we could see our granddaughter. They came out with a date of May 12. ring a bell. I will not be here. He has other family to be there with him but this not knowing when and how often we will get to see her is killing me. I was looking forard to the uncertainty to be over before we left. It may take much alcohol and distraction to keep me from obcessing about it at sea.
> Court time is 2:30 so it will be over by 4:30 which is 5:30 Eastern. I hope I get decent signal on the ship. I know I do at CC.  At least I can have fun sea day.                                                                                     Phsyco ex girlfriend needs to get over it. He is not going to walk away from his daughter just because she wanted a baby but no daddy.
> 
> Please help me party and distracted. Sorry for ranting I just needed to tell someone how I feel.



How unlucky that this will not be settled before your cruise. 
However I do not think there will be any amount of distraction that will keep you from thinking about this. However we will give it our best
shot.
Hopefully when you phone home it will be good news so we can celebrate.
As for the ex girlfriend she needs to get over this.
A child is lucky if she has 2 loving parents in her life.
If she wanted a child without a father, I think that she should have chosen a different road.


----------



## spaddy

katscradle said:


> I love shopping at Kohl's.
> Good luck on the 5 pounds.



Thanks.  I have been trying to lose my "baby" weight for 4 years now.  It doesn't seem to want to go anywhere.I did get a cute pair of sandals at Kohl's.  They will be coming on the cruise.


----------



## firsttimemom

KimStaR said:


> Hey everyone.  I just posted on the main unplugged board, but in case ya missed it... my name is Kim (yep another Kim!) and I am a very last minute cruiser! I just was able to get out of work and I decided if I don't go on this cruise I will really regret it.  Unfortunately my fiance will probably not be able to come (we got engaged on the TTA in July!!) due to work.  I will be coming with my Dad, he rocks... (Any nice single ladies out there? hehe!).  I am looking forward to meeting ALL of you people who share this same love of mine and chillin on the most perfect beach, and eating till I cannot breathe anymore!
> 
> See ya soon!




Welcome aboard!


----------



## sandyh67

katscradle said:


> I am right there with you Nicole.
> Packed: No
> Fe Gifts: Yes
> FE Tags: Thank god that's John's Deptment.
> Kid's FE Gifts: Not all.
> Magnets: John's Deptment.
> Twilight Gifts: Not yet.
> Twilight Passage: Yes
> Flatties: No
> Need Vacation you have no idea, well maybe you do.



What about the twilight passage?   Our favorite passage??   I have a few


----------



## disneyfan19712006

katscradle said:


> How unlucky that this will not be settled before your cruise.
> However I do not think there will be any amount of distraction that will keep you from thinking about this. However we will give it our best
> shot.
> Hopefully when you phone home it will be good news so we can celebrate.
> As for the ex girlfriend she needs to get over this.
> A child is lucky if she has 2 loving parents in her life.
> If she wanted a child without a father, I think that she should have chosen a different road.



Thanks so much you guys for beening so supportive. I did find some pictures of her on her other grandmothers facebook she looks good. They were from her baptism. I wish we had been there but at least she looks fairly happy, the surgery her grandmother had posted was not serious and that they took her to the zoo the next weekend so I feel better about her health. He father freaked at the info but he know all this makes his case look better.


----------



## OKW Lover

Ask Tracy

Since the Palo brunch is now actually in Palo's do we gent's need jackets for it?  Or just something nice?


----------



## OKW Lover

I wonder what's showing:




Actually, I recall that somebody posted the list, perhaps in a previous incarnation of this thread.


----------



## winotracy

OKW Lover said:


> Ask Tracy
> 
> Since the Palo brunch is now actually in Palo's do we gent's need jackets for it?  Or just something nice?



Jackets are not required for brunch.  A collared shirt and nice slacks or khakis are fine for this.  It is cruise casual, but of course shorts are not permitted in Palo.


----------



## aGoofyMom

kab407 said:


> Ok since we're playing
> 
> Cloths/Packed: yea, right
> FE: getting there
> Flattie: dressed, needs to be laminated
> Carry-On: As I am running out the door on the 8th
> 
> My biggest issue is cloths.  Nothing fits me.  In a good way.



 Congrats





stenogoddess said:


> Then our Monthy Python friends can wear this one:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/only-here-bec...1_21?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1240580922&sr=1-21
> 
> I really need to get to to work!



Love the shirts - DH would wear them

He is most proud of his concert T-shirt from Weird Al - White & Nerdy 



KimStaR said:


> Hey everyone.  I just posted on the main unplugged board, but in case ya missed it... my name is Kim (yep another Kim!) and I am a very last minute cruiser! I just was able to get out of work and I decided if I don't go on this cruise I will really regret it.  Unfortunately my fiance will probably not be able to come (we got engaged on the TTA in July!!) due to work.  I will be coming with my Dad, he rocks... (Any nice single ladies out there? hehe!).  I am looking forward to meeting ALL of you people who share this same love of mine and chillin on the most perfect beach, and eating till I cannot breathe anymore!
> 
> See ya soon!



Welcome!!!!



disneyfan19712006 said:


> My son's paternity case finaly went to pre trial this morning. They told us trial would be within 10 days, in other words before the cruise all this would be settled and we could see our granddaughter. They came out with a date of May 12. ring a bell. I will not be here. He has other family to be there with him but this not knowing when and how often we will get to see her is killing me. I was looking forard to the uncertainty to be over before we left. It may take much alcohol and distraction to keep me from obcessing about it at sea.
> Court time is 2:30 so it will be over by 4:30 which is 5:30 Eastern. I hope I get decent signal on the ship. I know I do at CC.  At least I can have fun sea day.                                                                                     Phsyco ex girlfriend needs to get over it. He is not going to walk away from his daughter just because she wanted a baby but no daddy.
> 
> Please help me party and distracted. Sorry for ranting I just needed to tell someone how I feel.



 hang in there.



katscradle said:


> I am right there with you Nicole.
> Packed: No
> Fe Gifts: Yes
> FE Tags: Thank god that's John's Deptment.
> Kid's FE Gifts: Not all.
> Magnets: John's Deptment.
> Twilight Gifts: Not yet.
> Twilight Passage: Yes
> Flatties: No
> Need Vacation you have no idea, well maybe you do.



Packed:  Nope - but suitcases chosen
FE - hitting some trouble spots, work in progress
FE Gifts -done & tagged 
Magnets - a few scattered between the fridge & the front door.
Twilight Gifts - may not happen
Twilight Passage:  workin' on it
Flatties: no
Need Vacation:  OH YEAH!  And the best part - in order to get the correct days off work I had to book 2 weeks off - for me that is 20 days off!!!!!!

ok almost finished making dinner - Swedish Pancakes anyone?


----------



## spaddy

aGoofyMom said:


> ok almost finished making dinner - Swedish Pancakes anyone?



I love Swedish Pancakes.  I would love some.


----------



## MerriePoppins

Only eight more work days....and....


Here we come


----------



## winotracy

OKW Lover said:


> I wonder what's showing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I recall that somebody posted the list, perhaps in a previous incarnation of this thread.



Great news!!!  I just heard that Earth will likely be shown on our cruise.


----------



## aGoofyMom

spaddy said:


> I love Swedish Pancakes.  I would love some.



I still have some left - DH hasn't gotten home yet 



winotracy said:


> Great news!!!  I just heard that Earth will likely be shown on our cruise.



YAY!!!!


----------



## wishspirit

disneyfan19712006 said:


> My son's paternity case finaly went to pre trial this morning. They told us trial would be within 10 days, in other words before the cruise all this would be settled and we could see our granddaughter. They came out with a date of May 12. ring a bell. I will not be here. He has other family to be there with him but this not knowing when and how often we will get to see her is killing me. I was looking forard to the uncertainty to be over before we left. It may take much alcohol and distraction to keep me from obcessing about it at sea.
> Court time is 2:30 so it will be over by 4:30 which is 5:30 Eastern. I hope I get decent signal on the ship. I know I do at CC.  At least I can have fun sea day.                                                                                     Phsyco ex girlfriend needs to get over it. He is not going to walk away from his daughter just because she wanted a baby but no daddy.
> 
> Please help me party and distracted. Sorry for ranting I just needed to tell someone how I feel.



 I hope it turns out for the best! Your son sounds like a wonderful young man!



jeanigor said:


> Dodie makes me feel like an underachiever as well.
> 
> FE: Not Done
> FE Gifts: Done
> Magnets: Not Done
> Clothes: Unpacked Last Night, again
> Carry-on: Un Packed for this Weekend
> Twilight Passage: Um....
> *Flattie: Sitting on the bed in the spare room....naked.*



I hope that's not me!


----------



## chirurgeon

winotracy said:


> Great news!!!  I just heard that Earth will likely be shown on our cruise.



EXCELLENT!!!!!! I have been looking forward to this one.

Kim


----------



## Tonya2426

winotracy said:


> Great news!!! I just heard that Earth will likely be shown on our cruise.


 

Wooohooo!!!   Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Tonya2426

Add another person to the cruise!!! 

My mother's cousin, Joyce, will be joining us.  (We call her Cousin Joyce because everytime my Mom refers to her she says "my Cousin Joyce" - she's the only Joyce we know so it has turned into a little joke between us.)

Although it means I am now sleeping on the pull down bed and there will be 4 adults in our stateroom, it will be good for my mother to spend time with her given the whole cancer thing going on.   How hard is it to get into that bed?  And can you do it after a Drink Around The Ship without breaking your neck?!?!?


----------



## Tonya2426

I've been working on cruise projects today (because it is more fun than actual work stuff) and came across this and thought of AskTracy (it is a rumblytumbly design).


----------



## chirurgeon

Tonya2426 said:


> Add another person to the cruise!!!
> 
> My mother's cousin, Joyce, will be joining us.  (We call her Cousin Joyce because everytime my Mom refers to her she says "my Cousin Joyce" - she's the only Joyce we know so it has turned into a little joke between us.)
> 
> Although it means I am now sleeping on the pull down bed and there will be 4 adults in our stateroom, it will be good for my mother to spend time with her given the whole cancer thing going on.   How hard is it to get into that bed?  And can you do it after a Drink Around The Ship without breaking your neck?!?!?



Congratulations on getting another person in the cabin.  Ask me about my first trip to California in a motor home.  Good story. Good luck with the pull down.

Kim


----------



## Tonya2426

chirurgeon said:


> Congratulations on getting another person in the cabin. Ask me about my first trip to California in a motor home. Good story. *Good luck with the pull down*.
> 
> Kim


 
That doesn't sound very reassuring.


----------



## chirurgeon

Tonya2426 said:


> That doesn't sound very reassuring.



Maybe they have step ladders for the pull downs.

OK not reassuring, but after all, I am not Ask Tracy. 

Kim


----------



## MerriePoppins

Tonya2426 said:


> I've been working on cruise projects today (because it is more fun than actual work stuff) and came across this and thought of AskTracy (it is a rumblytumbly design).






Hmm, yes...I believe it does.

You should have 2-4 serving a day  

Just saying.........


----------



## Tonya2426

MerriePoppins said:


> Hmm, yes...I believe it does.
> 
> You should have 2-4 serving a day
> 
> Just saying.........


 

I bet if you have mimosa it would could as 2 servings of fruit!!!


----------



## chirurgeon

I need to work on my flattie.  But I have to get the rest of my supplies on Sunday.

Kim


----------



## firsttimemom

chirurgeon said:


> Maybe they have step ladders for the pull downs.
> 
> OK not reassuring, but after all, I am not Ask Tracy.
> 
> Kim



there is a ladder. I'll have to go thru my old dcl pics to see if I can find a phot of the ladder. You just want to make sure you don't sit up too quickly.


----------



## MerriePoppins

Tonya2426 said:


> I bet if you have mimosa it would could as 2 servings of fruit!!!




Screwdrivers, Seabreeze....    Apple martinis


----------



## firsttimemom

MerriePoppins said:


> Screwdrivers, Seabreeze....    Apple martinis



sangria...


----------



## Tonya2426

MerriePoppins said:


> Screwdrivers, Seabreeze.... Apple martinis


 


firsttimemom said:


> sangria...


 

And let's not forget that they usually put a fruit garnish on these drinks - so add another fruit serving!!!!


----------



## MerriePoppins

Tonya2426 said:


> And let's not forget that they usually put a fruit garnish on these drinks - so add another fruit serving!!!!



We're getting close to a fruit salad.


----------



## winotracy

Tonya2426 said:


> I've been working on cruise projects today (because it is more fun than actual work stuff) and came across this and thought of AskTracy (it is a rumblytumbly design).



Who's making one of these as a magnet for me? 



chirurgeon said:


> Maybe they have step ladders for the pull downs.
> 
> OK not reassuring, but after all, I am not Ask Tracy.
> 
> Kim



In the cat 4, the fourth bed is a Murphy bed.  No steps needed.  If you want to sleep in bunk though, I'm sure your stateroom host will set that up for you with a ladder.


----------



## spaddy

winotracy said:


> Great news!!!  I just heard that Earth will likely be shown on our cruise.





I am really looking forward to seeing that movie.  If it is not on the cruise we will just have to see it when we get back.


----------



## Tonya2426

winotracy said:


> Who's making one of these as a magnet for me?  .


 
In the world according to Jen, since I started it I get to do it.     One magnet coming up!!!!



winotracy said:


> In the cat 4, the fourth bed is a Murphy bed. No steps needed. If you want to sleep in bunk though, I'm sure your stateroom host will set that up for you with a ladder.


 
I don't have to sleep in a bunk!!!!  Oh I am sooooo excited!!!!!  I don't have to worry about falling out of bed anymore!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Tonya2426 said:


> In the world according to Jen, since I started it I get to do it.     One magnet coming up!!!!


 




> I don't have to sleep in a bunk!!!!  Oh I am sooooo excited!!!!!  I don't have to worry about falling out of bed anymore!!!



I'm sure we could have found you some bed rails.


----------



## Tonya2426

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm sure we could have found you some bed rails.


 
Actually I don't really think it was falling out of bed but getting in to and out of bed.  Drunk ladder climbing is not a good idea for any "29" year old.


----------



## Madi100

Well, the girls sold their rootbeer floats today after school.  It was great, except the store was DEAD.  I think that everyone was enjoying the nice weather.  They still managed to make $71.  Here's a picture:


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Very sweet!


----------



## A.Mickey

winotracy said:


> Great news!!!  I just heard that Earth will likely be shown on our cruise.



REally REALLY REALLY!!!  Jason and I will be Really REALLY REALLY happy if that is the case!!


----------



## A.Mickey

Madi100 said:


> Well, the girls sold their rootbeer floats today after school.  It was great, except the store was DEAD.  I think that everyone was enjoying the nice weather.  They still managed to make $71. [/IMG]



That's Great!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Nicole -- Give those girls a big hug!  You must be very proud of their efforts.


----------



## OKW Lover

winotracy said:


> In the cat 4, the fourth bed is a Murphy bed.


I'm not sure I'd be comfortable sleeping in a bed named after the guy they named the law for.


----------



## OKW Lover

Waiting the the WDW historian.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Mornin'. Me and DD saw "Earth" last night. It was pretty good. The scenery was amazing!


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> Hmm, yes...I believe it does.
> 
> You should have 2-4 serving a day
> 
> Just saying.........





Tonya2426 said:


> I bet if you have mimosa it would could as 2 servings of fruit!!!


----------



## kab407

Tonya2426 said:


> Actually I don't really think it was falling out of bed but getting in to and out of bed.  Drunk ladder climbing is not a good idea for any "29" year old.


----------



## kab407

Good Morning!

What am I going to do today???

   NOPE
  YES!!

I need to get some color on these pasty white legs.


----------



## georgemoe

kab407 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> What am I going to do today???
> 
> NOPE
> YES!!
> 
> I need to get some color on these pasty white legs.



Morning Kath. 

I need to work on my 12oz curls.


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin'. Me and DD saw "Earth" last night. It was pretty good. The scenery was amazing!



Morning Paul! Sounds cool! 

Are we there yet?


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Morning Kath.
> 
> I need to work on my 12oz curls.



Mornin' George. 12oz. of coke I presume!


----------



## kab407

Morning George.

ALMOST


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' George. 12oz. of coke I presume!



Two weeks from today we should be crawling thru the mud!


----------



## MerriePoppins

dpuck1998 said:


> Two weeks from today we should be crawling thru the mud!




      Mornin'


and we will be there watching you guys


----------



## billwald

Tonya2426 said:


> Actually I don't really think it was falling out of bed but getting in to and out of bed. Drunk ladder climbing is not a good idea for any "29" year old.


 
Especially when the ship is rocking!


----------



## cocowum

Morning all!  I am beyond excited! 13 more days! 

I'm going to work on my tan today.  and my Muddy Buddy poster. 


Did I mention I was excited!


----------



## halliesmommy01

Good Morning! Hope everyone is having a great Saturday.

We are going for a train ride and to Six Flags today. Hopefully I will get a bit of color.

Welcome to Kim and Cousin Joyce!

Becky


----------



## aaronmckie

halliesmommy01 said:


> Good Morning! Hope everyone is having a great Saturday.
> 
> We are going for a train ride and to Six Flags today. Hopefully I will get a bit of color.
> 
> Welcome to Kim and Cousin Joyce!
> 
> Becky



Cool! I love the Six Flags down there, much better than ours IMO.
We're headed into the city to see A Chorus Line


----------



## MerriePoppins

cocowum said:


> Morning all!  I am beyond excited! 13 more days!
> 
> I'm going to work on my tan today.  and my Muddy Buddy poster.
> 
> 
> Did I mention I was excited!




Heard that girl !!!  Only 8 days of work left 

We would leave today if possible....


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Good luck with your tanning.  DD is very fair-skinned and bought some self-tanner, all it did was give her a rash (so I guess she did get some color!).


----------



## DVCsince02

billwald said:


> Especially when the ship is rocking!







calypso*a*go-go said:


> Good luck with your tanning.  DD is very fair-skinned and bought some self-tanner, all it did was give her a rash (so I guess she did get some color!).



Poor thing.  I've used the Neutrogena spray tanner in a can and have had nice results.

Went tanning again last night and finally got come color.  It's amazing what a little color on your skin does to your self image.

Anyway, we are headed to the beach house.  We may spend the night, but haven't decided that on that yet.  It's supposed to be an amazing weekend here.  

2 weeks from today we will be on the Magical Express bus on our way to BCV!!!!!


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> Went tanning again last night and finally got come color.  It's amazing what a little color on your skin does to your self image.




I hear you on the tan.  I've actually worked myself up to a pretty decent tan, and I feel great.  Bring on the bikini.  Okay, wait, no, someone poke my eyes out from that horrible mental picture!!!  But, I completely agree a tan does wonders.


----------



## kab407

2 weeks from today, I'll be watching 6 of my new friends crawl thru the mud for a really great cause and in honor of a man who love Dole Whips.

That  is a super cool thing.

I am outta here.  Catch you later.


----------



## Madi100

Our weekend is supposed to be a little rainy.  We have two soccer games today, and in between those and long after I will be working on a scrapbook.  We are going from 9 AM to midnight.  Of course, I'm hoping to be done long before then.  But, it will be fun!!  I'm working on a Disney scrapbook for a friend.  I've made 6 scrapbooks for other people and am working on the 7th.  This is the LAST ONE!  I'm so burned out.  I just want to burn all my Disney scrapping supplies.


----------



## MerriePoppins

Madi100 said:


> Our weekend is supposed to be a little rainy.  We have two soccer games today, and in between those and long after I will be working on a scrapbook.  We are going from 9 AM to midnight.  Of course, I'm hoping to be done long before then.  But, it will be fun!!  I'm working on a Disney scrapbook for a friend.  I've made 6 scrapbooks for other people and am working on the 7th.  This is the LAST ONE!  I'm so burned out.  I just want to burn all my Disney scrapping supplies.




Have fun at the soccer games 

We are having a beautiful weekend here....mid 80's and sunny.  Having a family get together at a University ballgame and a cookout.  

Sounds like you enjoy making the scrapbooks, just need to take a break.   I bet they are amazing.


----------



## chirurgeon

I'm in for a fun Saturday. Dentist to get a cavity filled, scheduled bathroom cleaning, ironing, trying to decide which luggage to bring on the trip. Start a bit of the Gather, too.  It is supposed to be 80 today.  That's too hot for my delicate system.  I will need my friends to make sure I have enough cool drinks on the cruise to make sure I don't overheat. 


Kim


----------



## robind

I have way too much stuff.  After trying to pack everything, I am going to be sending two boxes to the Dolphin.  One w/ my "play clothes" and one w/ the kids FE stuff - it's the heavier stuff.  Plus I have to assemble the "big kids" stuff.  Hopefully I'll have a few hours between work and sleep.

Heading out to London tonight, so I'm going to miss chat for the next two weeks and I so wanted to be there- oh well, maybe I'll stay up late.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## scarlett873

No time to play today...i'm at my sister's and we're about to head out for the day. I'm feeling pretty miserable though so I may just head home before too long...

But guess what! My mom upgraded her Cricut machine and gave me her old one!! It's not the big expression one, but it'll do! I'll eventually get the BIG one, but i'm certainly not going to turn this one down! Once I am able to get the Expression, then I'll pass this one onto my sis-in-law. 

Oh and two weeks from this VERY moment...we'll be on our way to the Dolphin!!!!! We'll get checked in, store the luggage, and then head to Downtown Disney...It's almost time to meet my BFF face to face!!! 

TWO WEEKS People!!! TWO WEEKS!!!! I'm so excited, I can hardly stand it!


----------



## georgemoe

Hi peeps. Hate these mobile keypads.

DW and my sis are at the house scrapping. I'm getting the wife new tires on the car. The liqour store is across the way.


----------



## katscradle

Good morning everyone!
Won't have much time today.
I have some running around to do before DS6 birthday party this afternoon.
Then party and cake.
Then drop kid's off at home and head for the gym.
Also DH needs me to help him set up the new printer today. 
So have a great day, may check in again this evening.


----------



## tickledtink33

Good afternoon everyone

At the salon getting my hair done. Then I'm off to the AT&T store so my mom can pick out a phone because she says she hates her new phone and wants a different one. Then I want to finish packing everything but the last minute stuff. Beautiful weather here in Mass today. Gosh I love my new Iphone. Keeping me entertained while my hair is processing.


----------



## maiziezoe

Madi100 said:


> Well, the girls sold their rootbeer floats today after school.  It was great, except the store was DEAD.  I think that everyone was enjoying the nice weather.  They still managed to make $71.  Here's a picture:



Wonderful, Nicole! I can't wait to meet your girls and give them a hug. 



aaronmckie said:


> Cool! I love the Six Flags down there, much better than ours IMO.
> We're headed into the city to see A Chorus Line



I'm jealous!  I saw part of the cast on the WGN Morning news the other day. I hope you two have a blast!



robind said:


> I have way too much stuff.  After trying to pack everything, I am going to be sending two boxes to the Dolphin.  One w/ my "play clothes" and one w/ the kids FE stuff - it's the heavier stuff.  Plus I have to assemble the "big kids" stuff.  Hopefully I'll have a few hours between work and sleep.
> 
> Heading out to London tonight, so I'm going to miss chat for the next two weeks and I so wanted to be there- oh well, maybe I'll stay up late.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.



Have a safe trip!!



scarlett873 said:


> No time to play today...i'm at my sister's and we're about to head out for the day. I'm feeling pretty miserable though so I may just head home before too long...
> 
> But guess what! My mom upgraded her Cricut machine and gave me her old one!! It's not the big expression one, but it'll do! I'll eventually get the BIG one, but i'm certainly not going to turn this one down! Once I am able to get the Expression, then I'll pass this one onto my sis-in-law.
> 
> Oh and two weeks from this VERY moment...we'll be on our way to the Dolphin!!!!! We'll get checked in, store the luggage, and then head to Downtown Disney...It's almost time to meet my BFF face to face!!!
> 
> TWO WEEKS People!!! TWO WEEKS!!!! I'm so excited, I can hardly stand it!



Congrats on the Cricut!!!  Super cool!! I asked for the Expression for my birthday, but the UPS man hasn't been here for a few days and my b-day is tomorrow so it doesn't look like I am getting one.  Oh well. Not a big deal. I am going on vacation in 11 days!!


----------



## Tonya2426

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Good luck with your tanning. DD is very fair-skinned and bought some self-tanner, all it did was give her a rash (so I guess she did get some color!).


 
Sorry about the rash - the things us girls do in the name of beauty.  



DVCsince02 said:


> Poor thing. I've used the Neutrogena spray tanner in a can and have had nice results.


 
I use the Neutrogena MicroMist Tanning Sunless Spray and the L'Oreal Sublime Bronze Any Angle Self-Tanning Spray and alternate which one I use.  That way the color is sure not to get too wonky.  Hmmmm, guess I should start the tanning process.  I would have loved to go to the tanning salon but don't do well in the sun anymore - some of the medications I take make my photosensitive.  (It isn't pretty or much fun later in the day.)


----------



## Tonya2426

maiziezoe said:


> Congrats on the Cricut!!! Super cool!! I asked for the Expression for my birthday, but the UPS man hasn't been here for a few days and my b-day is tomorrow so it doesn't look like I am getting one. Oh well. Not a big deal. I am going on vacation in 11 days!!


 
I think a Cricut will be on my birthday or Christmas list.  I keep looking at them in the store and whenever I see it on QVC I always watch the entire show to see all the cool stuff it can do.  

I also keep looking at the embroidery machines but will have to be on Santa's Really Nice List to get that.


----------



## chirurgeon

I finally have feeling back in my mouth.  I hate Novocaine. It makes me feel weird in other places besides my mouth. My dentist said I am a classic case as to why you need dental xrays. You couldn't see the decay because it was under an old filling.  If she hadn't found it, it could have turned into a root canal.  I'll take a filling over a root canal.

Tomorrow is my shopping day.  I hope I have everything on my list that I need. I am notorious for forgetting at least one thing.

Kim


----------



## DVCsince02

chirurgeon said:


> I hate Novocaine. It makes me feel weird in other places besides my mouth.
> Kim



Um, um um. Hmmm, how about that.


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## chirurgeon

DVCsince02 said:


> Um, um um. Hmmm, how about that.
> 
> 
> Posted from my iPhone.



I mean I got trembly in my legs and hands. And afterwards I had that post anesthesia feeling in my head.

Kim


----------



## Dodie

I've done the last of my cruise shopping today I think. Picked up the Bonine and some ginger capsules and got a couple new memory cards for the cameras.

Also got my Owner's Locker two weeks out e-mail today, confirming delivery on 5/9/09 to VWL.  That certainly makes it all feel very real.

Two weeks from right now DH Phillip and I will be headed over to Fort Wilderness for the early showing of the Hoop Dee Doo Review (we've NEVER been - were motivated by the team's review from their stay at Ft. Wilderness). Then it will be almost time to hit the Poly beach! 

It is BEAUTIFUL in Indy today. 84 degrees and not a cloud in the sky!


----------



## disneyfan19712006

Madi100 said:


> I hear you on the tan.  I've actually worked myself up to a pretty decent tan, and I feel great.  Bring on the bikini.  Okay, wait, no, someone poke my eyes out from that horrible mental picture!!!  But, I completely agree a tan does wonders.



cleaned the garage today. Made sure to wear a tank top to try to get a little color. It makes me look healthier.


----------



## dpuck1998

Sitting thru a nice thunderstorm trying to watch the NFL Draft!  Stupid rain is keeping the sat. from working.  I think it is raining up right now!


----------



## chirurgeon

dpuck1998 said:


> Sitting thru a nice thunderstorm trying to watch the NFL Draft!  Stupid rain is keeping the sat. from working.  I think it is raining up right now!



The way this is going, we aren't going to get to our first pick for another 3 hours.

Kim


----------



## Tonya2426

We'll be too busy on the cruise to be using our cell phones and laptops but thought this would be a good reminder to all us.

http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/null/140476
*How to avoid a $62,000 cell phone bill*

Fri Apr 24, 2009 6:16PM EDT 

It's an old story, but here we go again: One caller into a CNN TV show sounded like a man on his very last legs as he explained how a trip to Mexico turned abruptly expensive. No, "Alberto" wasn't kidnapped and held for ransom by a drug cartel. He was the victim of his cell phone carrier, who slapped him with a $62,000 bill after he downloaded a copy of _Wall-E_ to his laptop via his cellular data card.

Alberto's not alone: Tales of multi-thousand-dollar cell phone bills are legion (I've written about several of them here), but looking through the cases you'll see a few common themes over and over again. Want to avoid getting slapped with a bill that's higher than the price of a new car? Here's some advice that every cell phone customer should keep in mind.

> International roaming is often the enemy in cases like this. Neither standard voice nor data plans cover calls when you're out of the country, and yes that includes Mexico and Canada. I've even heard of one case where a caller got a mega-bill while standing on a boat docked in Miami but which was deemed "international" until he could prove he was still in U.S. territory. International roaming rates are exorbitant and are billed by the minute (usually over a dollar/minute) or the kilobyte, so your best bet when leaving the country is to leave your cell phone at home if you can -- or call your phone carrier to ensure that international roaming is disabled so you won't be billed for accidental calls or automatic data pings like the iPhone performs. 

> If you need connectivity overseas, make sure you understand the rate you're paying. $1.29 a minute is easily understandable but $0.0195 per KB doesn't mean much to many data users. That tiny number adds up quickly. Case in point: Downloading a single, simple web page like this one will run you about _eight dollars_. Now imagine downloading a one-gigabyte movie and you'll understand how these five-figure bills happen. Leave your data card behind!

> One strategy many travelers undertake is to buy a prepaid SIM card they can use overseas or get a cheap phone if they don't already have one that's compatible. In Europe, pay-as-you-go plans can be had that offer calls for about 30 cents a minute. If you don't have a GSM phone, you can get one at any cell phone shop for $30 or less. None of these plans require long-term contracts. You just pay for the minutes you use.

> The other major issue with big bills is going over your plan's data cap or allotment of minutes. Data's the biggie: Most wireless data plans top out at 5GB, after which you pay by the KB. The rates aren't as egregious as they are for international use, but downloading that 1GB movie after you've exhausted your 5GB of data will still run you an extra $500. Carriers allow you to check your data usage online, so make liberal use of that feature if you think you might be getting close to the cap.

> Text messages cost money, too, so think before you SMS. A Philadelphia man racked up a $26,000 bill just for texting last month... of course, he was trying to land a spot in Guinness World Records, so really he had it coming.


----------



## spaddy

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Good luck with your tanning.  DD is very fair-skinned and bought some self-tanner, all it did was give her a rash (so I guess she did get some color!).



The Mary Kay stuff gets me everytime.  I keep thinking it must have been my imagination and a use it again and again I get a rash.  I am trying to make it to the tanning bed the next couple weeks so I don't have to do the self tanner route.



chirurgeon said:


> I'm in for a fun Saturday. Dentist to get a cavity filled, scheduled bathroom cleaning, ironing, trying to decide which luggage to bring on the trip. Start a bit of the Gather, too.  It is supposed to be 80 today.  That's too hot for my delicate system.  I will need my friends to make sure I have enough cool drinks on the cruise to make sure I don't overheat.
> 
> 
> Kim



It was so stinking hot today.



chirurgeon said:


> I finally have feeling back in my mouth.  I hate Novocaine. It makes me feel weird in other places besides my mouth. My dentist said I am a classic case as to why you need dental xrays. You couldn't see the decay because it was under an old filling.  If she hadn't found it, it could have turned into a root canal.  I'll take a filling over a root canal.



This happened to me and I ended up with a root canal and now an implant.  I was very regular with my xrays too.


----------



## disneyfan19712006

Madi100 said:


> Well, the girls sold their rootbeer floats today after school.  It was great, except the store was DEAD.  I think that everyone was enjoying the nice weather.  They still managed to make $71.  Here's a picture:



You Go Girls!!!!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Tonya2426 said:


> It's an old story, but here we go again: One caller into a CNN TV show sounded like a man on his very last legs as he explained how a trip to Mexico turned abruptly expensive. No, "Alberto" wasn't kidnapped and held for ransom by a drug cartel. He was the victim of his cell phone carrier, who slapped him with a $62,000 bill after he downloaded a copy of _Wall-E_ to his laptop via his cellular data card.


 
 I'll bet Alberto hates Wall-E now.


----------



## dpuck1998

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I'll bet Alberto hates Wall-E now.



You mean there is a chance he actually liked it!


----------



## DLBDS

DH has been trying to get me to a local tanning place (spray on). Even said he would pay for it. I keep saying 'no'. My legs glow in the dark. They haven't seen the sun in a coupla decades now. I don't care.  I'm much more self-conscience about the cottage-cheese. 

Nicole... You should be proud of them. Great job!

Magnets are almost done. All paperwork/confirmations are in order and printed. Aquarium is shiny clean. Pants are being picked up on Monday from being hemmed. Clothes are bought and (more importantly) paid for. Good to go in the shoe department now. Bought 2 purses (one casual/one dressy). I think I'm just about ready.

Still need to... go to WallyWorld and pick up incidentals, clean out the Tahoe, take DD11 clothes/shoe shopping, spread a bale of straw in the chicken house (decided I didn't need to clean it out completely) and put FE gifts together. This is the easy stuff. I believe I will be ready with days to spare!!  We leave for Orlando next Monday (4th)!!


----------



## robind

Ah, they cancelled my flight - United left a message w/ my brother, so I called the corp travel office and they tell me they can get me on a flight that leaves Richmond at 5:40.  This is at 3:40 and I'm not at home and I haven't finished packing.  

Told them that was unacceptable, so around we go - the earliest they can get me to London is Monday morning.  So, I will be getting off the plane @ 7am, and heading to the hotel for a quick shower and off to work.  YUCK !!!

Oh well, gave me more time to pack and shop.  I went to Target to get pillowcases for autographs and walked by the $ aisle and they had princess glitter hair gel.  I had to get some - Ariel red glitter.  Belle was gold and Cinderella was BLUE - not having that.

So, one more night in my own bed - that's a good thing.


----------



## aGoofyMom

winotracy said:


> Who's making one of these as a magnet for me?



I will!!!!



robind said:


> Ah, they cancelled my flight - United left a message w/ my brother, so I called the corp travel office and they tell me they can get me on a flight that leaves Richmond at 5:40.  This is at 3:40 and I'm not at home and I haven't finished packing.
> 
> Told them that was unacceptable, so around we go - the earliest they can get me to London is Monday morning.  So, I will be getting off the plane @ 7am, and heading to the hotel for a quick shower and off to work.  YUCK !!!
> 
> Oh well, gave me more time to pack and shop.  I went to Target to get pillowcases for autographs and walked by the $ aisle and they had princess glitter hair gel.  I had to get some - Ariel red glitter.  Belle was gold and Cinderella was BLUE - not having that.
> 
> So, one more night in my own bed - that's a good thing.



Yikes!


----------



## aGoofyMom

madi100 said:


> well, the girls sold their rootbeer floats today after school.  It was great, except the store was dead.  I think that everyone was enjoying the nice weather.  They still managed to make $71.  Here's a picture:



great job!!!


----------



## aGoofyMom

Well it was a busy one for me today, all the housework, DD had dance, then DD's class did First Communion today.  She didn't - long story - but we went to watch her class.  I don't think I have ever seen so many tiara's in one place.

With the magnets for the cruise it gave me a wonderful gift idea.  DH's Aunt Kathy's birthday is today, but she just got her chemo on Thursday.  I have made her magnet picture frames for her fridge.  She always prints and posts pictures anyways.  We will try to drop it off with her tomorrow if they are up for a "drive by".  

I need to get back at it - 2 more magnet frames to make for her.
Glad everyone was able to get out and enjoy the weather - we seem to be in for a stormy night.


----------



## firsttimemom

dpuck1998 said:


> Sitting thru a nice thunderstorm trying to watch the NFL Draft!  Stupid rain is keeping the sat. from working.  I think it is raining up right now!



My 9 yr old is OBSESSED with the draft. I can't wait for it to be oooooover!


----------



## wishspirit

robind said:


> I have way too much stuff.  After trying to pack everything, I am going to be sending two boxes to the Dolphin.  One w/ my "play clothes" and one w/ the kids FE stuff - it's the heavier stuff.  Plus I have to assemble the "big kids" stuff.  Hopefully I'll have a few hours between work and sleep.
> 
> Heading out to London tonight, so I'm going to miss chat for the next two weeks and I so wanted to be there- oh well, maybe I'll stay up late.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.



The weather is really nice here at the moment, you've come at a good time.

However the excuse that you are in the UK does not excuse Chat absences. I still chat regularly even if I stay up till 3am to do it! 

Got anything planned to do in London? If you need any help, you know who to ask!


----------



## robind

wishspirit said:


> The weather is really nice here at the moment, you've come at a good time.
> 
> However the excuse that you are in the UK does not excuse Chat absences. I still chat regularly even if I stay up till 3am to do it!
> 
> Got anything planned to do in London? If you need any help, you know who to ask!



I hope it's a little cooler than it was here today - we hit 99.  If it's like that in April, I am going to be dying July and August.

I may be up at that time, sounds like they want us working around the clock.  I'm hoping we get at least one day off over the weekend.  We've talked about trying a show, we discussed Wicked if we could get tickets or I'd love to find something new that hasn't make it over here.  The last time I spend any time in London, Mary Poppins was playing and it hadn't come here yet.

I've been so busy trying to get ready for the cruise that I haven't thought of any plans for next weekend.


----------



## scarlett873

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugh...I feel like crap. I'm pretty sure it's not allergies. I think my nephew gave me his cold last week.  I'm taking Zycam...hoping it zaps it out of there quickly! I've got too much to do!!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

scarlett873 said:


> Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugh...I feel like crap. I'm pretty sure it's not allergies. I think my nephew gave me his cold last week.  I'm taking Zycam...hoping it zaps it out of there quickly! I've got too much to do!!!



I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ADP

Hi Everyone 
I've been away all day today.  DW Kim roped me into shopping with her for the cruise.  I also got caught up in the NFL draft.  

Anyway, back online for now!


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> Hi Everyone
> I've been away all day today.  DW Kim roped me into shopping with her for the cruise.  I also got caught up in the NFL draft.
> 
> Anyway, back online for now!



How did you like teams picks?   As a dolphin fan I was happy with round 1 and round 2 could be a great pick or a big bust...


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> How did you like teams picks?   As a dolphin fan I was happy with round 1 and round 2 could be a great pick or a big bust...


I think the Dolphins did pretty well.  I'm glad the Colts could help them out with that trade.   It looks like the Dolphins drafted based on need and not necessarily the best player available.  I think that's wise.  

I'm a Browns fan as well as a Colts fan.  I was glad to see Cleveland pick up Robiski from Ohio St.  You may hate me for this Puck, but I'm a Buckeyes fan true and through, so seeing Robiski go from OSU to the Browns was kind of cool.  

As for the Colts I have a hard time questioning anything Bill Polian does during the draft.  I've questioned some of his picks in the past and I've found myself eating my words more than being right.  

I forgot to mention I saw Earth today.  I liked it, but I'm also a documentary kind of guy; especially about anything scientific related to the Earth.  I actually wish there was more of a scientific element to the movie, but it was still good in my opinion.  Children may get a little bored at times, but there are scenes that will grab their attention.  I thought James Earl Jones did a great job with the narration.  He's great at doing narration so I didn't think he'd do a bad job.  I really wanted to see it this weekend since Disney is planting a tree for every ticket sold opening week.


----------



## chirurgeon

dpuck1998 said:


> How did you like teams picks?   As a dolphin fan I was happy with round 1 and round 2 could be a great pick or a big bust...



So far we only have one pick done. A DT.  Our defensive line is getting a little old and we need to start building it up.  But it has been a good day with Hines Ward signing a 4 year deal.  He will finish his career as a Steeler. We do have 3 picks in round 3.  Don't ask me what sort of deals got us 3 in this round.  I don't pay that close attention to it.

We found out today the a/c in the house isn't working. Mom is even more heat sensitive than I am. It was almost 90 degrees here today, warmer than Orlando. I guess the HVAC guy will be making a call here in the next week or so. At least the heat isn't going to last beyond Monday.  I guess we will survive until then.   I'm not sure how we did when I was a kid, we didn't get a/c until I was into my teens.

I guess I am going to say good night.

Tomorrow is a busy day, I don't think I will be home much.  

Kim


----------



## chirurgeon

ADP said:


> I think the Dolphins did pretty well.  I'm glad the Colts could help them out with that trade.   It looks like the Dolphins drafted based on need and not necessarily the best player available.  I think that's wise.
> 
> *I'm a Browns fan as well as a Colts fan.*



AARON, and I thought you had much better taste than that. 

Kim


----------



## aspen37

Hi everyone one!

I've been working on the last 30 FE gift bags. I'm finally done with them.
The weather has been cool and rainy all day. We are supposed to have more of the same weather tomorrow.
I really need to catch up on this thread. I will try and do it tonight. It's 9:30 and I still haven't had dinner.  It should be done in a few minutes.


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugh...I feel like crap. I'm pretty sure it's not allergies. I think my nephew gave me his cold last week.  I'm taking Zycam...hoping it zaps it out of there quickly! I've got too much to do!!!



Hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## robind

A.Mickey said:


> Here is a magnet I did, If anyone wants me to personalize it just send me a PM with what you want on it .



This is too cute, I wasn't going to make any more magnets but I couldn't resist.  Hope you don't mind me borrowing it.  I decided to do it at the last minute (I leave in the morning for a work trip) so I just removed the names.


----------



## wishspirit

scarlett873 said:


> Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugh...I feel like crap. I'm pretty sure it's not allergies. I think my nephew gave me his cold last week.  I'm taking Zycam...hoping it zaps it out of there quickly! I've got too much to do!!!



Hope you feel better soon! If its the same cold as mine, it will be pretty quick! The cough is lasting though...


----------



## tiggerbell

We're leaving in 1/2 an hour - just wanted to say good-bye!!!!!  I'm meeting up with Nancy today and I'm really looking forward to that.

I can't believe it's finally here...  

OK - gotta go - I hear they want you to wear clothing now when you board a plane... whatever!


----------



## OKW Lover

Its not all black & white


----------



## kab407

tiggerbell said:


> We're leaving in 1/2 an hour - just wanted to say good-bye!!!!!  I'm meeting up with Nancy today and I'm really looking forward to that.
> 
> I can't believe it's finally here...
> 
> OK - gotta go - I hear they want you to wear clothing now when you board a plane... whatever!



Save a safe trip an an absolute blast at DL, Jaime!
A live trip report would be nice.

Send our best to Nancy!


----------



## kab407

Morning Jeff


----------



## Launchpad11B

kab407 said:


> Morning Jeff



Mornin' Kathy, how was the beach?


----------



## Launchpad11B

The Muddy Buddy fund raiser is up to $2,725!!!  Can we reach $3,000?


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' Kathy, how was the beach?



COLD!!!

Strong breeze coming off the water made it feel 15 degrees colder.  I did get a long walk in.  I tried sitting on the beach to read.  I got cold.

I'm sure deck 4 on the Wonder will be much nicer.


----------



## ADP

chirurgeon said:


> AARON, and I thought you had much better taste than that.
> 
> Kim


Well...Not a real popular choice I know.  Cleveland is bound to win a Super Bowl or a professional sports championship one of these years.  We are on a 46 year drought and counting.  Maybe the Cavs can do something this year.   



aspen37 said:


> Hi everyone one!
> 
> I've been working on the last 30 FE gift bags. I'm finally done with them.
> The weather has been cool and rainy all day. We are supposed to have more of the same weather tomorrow.
> I really need to catch up on this thread. I will try and do it tonight. It's 9:30 and I still haven't had dinner.  It should be done in a few minutes.


Hi Anna...Glad you are done with your gift bags.  



tiggerbell said:


> We're leaving in 1/2 an hour - just wanted to say good-bye!!!!!  I'm meeting up with Nancy today and I'm really looking forward to that.
> 
> I can't believe it's finally here...
> 
> OK - gotta go - I hear they want you to wear clothing now when you board a plane... whatever!


Have fun and tell Nancy we said hi! 



kab407 said:


> Morning Jeff





Launchpad11B said:


> The Muddy Buddy fund raiser is up to $2,725!!!  Can we reach $3,000?


Morning Jeff, Kathy, Paul.  
I feel confident we will Paul.  All the support has been fantastic!


----------



## OKW Lover

kab407 said:


> Morning Jeff



Some of us are up early!



Launchpad11B said:


> The Muddy Buddy fund raiser is up to $2,725!!!  Can we reach $3,000?



I'll bet you can.  You've still got a couple of weeks to bring it in.  Perhaps another shout out on this weeks podcast would help.


----------



## Launchpad11B

I took the top down on my Jeep yesterday and took Alicia and Jennie shopping. We had record breaking warm temps. The sun felt great after the long cold winter. Also, a little color on the skin is nice before vacation. I don't want to burn to a crisp while on the ship!


----------



## Launchpad11B

ADP said:


> Morning Jeff, Kathy, Paul.
> I feel confident we will Paul.  All the support has been fantastic!





OKW Lover said:


> Some of us are up early!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet you can.  You've still got a couple of weeks to bring it in.  Perhaps another shout out on this weeks podcast would help.




Mornin' fellas. Any big plans for today?


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' fellas. Any big plans for today?


I'm going for a run this morning.  It's a beautiful sunrise!  After that I don't have much planned.  Maybe some yard work.  It's too nice to be indoors today.


----------



## Launchpad11B

ADP said:


> I'm going for a run this morning.  It's a beautiful sunrise!  After that I don't have much planned.  Maybe some yard work.  It's too nice to be indoors today.



A run for me as well Aaron. Then I have to do a bit of work to my deck. The winter really gives it a beating.


----------



## safetymom

Weather here today is beautiful.  It's hard to believe the cruise is almost here. I can't wait to see everyone.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> A run for me as well Aaron. Then I have to do a bit of work to my deck. The winter really gives it a beating.



I'm hoping the weather clears a bit or me, I'd like to get in a long run today.  I think 4-5 mile run and then a 4-5 mile bike.  Contemplating if I should to it in stages 1.5 run then 1.5 bike x3 or just run then bike.  Wish me luck, have I mentioned that I hate running


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm hoping the weather clears a bit or me, I'd like to get in a long run today.  I think 4-5 mile run and then a 4-5 mile bike.  Contemplating if I should to it in stages 1.5 run then 1.5 bike x3 or just run then bike.  Wish me luck, have I mentioned that I hate running



Wow. 4-5 miles?! You're really improving quickly. My knees take vengeance on me after 5 miles. I try to stay between 3-4 miles and vary my speeds. After all, I'm an old curmudgeon!


----------



## Launchpad11B

safetymom said:


> Weather here today is beautiful.  It's hard to believe the cruise is almost here. I can't wait to see everyone.



DITTO Kathy. This is going to be one for the history books!


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> A run for me as well Aaron. Then I have to do a bit of work to my deck. The winter really gives it a beating.


Yea...Those darn decks!  I believe they make some sort of material now that requires very little maintenance.  Unfortunately we'd have to completely replace the wood with the new material.  Probably not cheap.  



safetymom said:


> Weather here today is beautiful.  It's hard to believe the cruise is almost here. I can't wait to see everyone.


2 weeks from now we'll be in the Cape May Cafe wearing some very special T-shirts!  



dpuck1998 said:


> I'm hoping the weather clears a bit or me, I'd like to get in a long run today.  I think 4-5 mile run and then a 4-5 mile bike.  Contemplating if I should to it in stages 1.5 run then 1.5 bike x3 or just run then bike.  Wish me luck, have I mentioned that I hate running





Launchpad11B said:


> Wow. 4-5 miles?! You're really improving quickly. My knees take vengeance on me after 5 miles. I try to stay between 3-4 miles and vary my speeds. After all, I'm an old curmudgeon!


That's great Don.  It sounds like you are doing very well.  It seems like Tamra has been working out with you quite a bit.  It's great that you guys can do it together.


----------



## chirurgeon

safetymom said:


> Weather here today is beautiful.  It's hard to believe the cruise is almost here. I can't wait to see everyone.



Kathy, I really wished I was in Orlando yesterday.  It was hotter here than it was there.  That doesn't happen too often I know.  We found out the AC is not working. At least we found out before the real hot weather hits. Today and tomorrow are going to be hot, above normal mid to hi 80s. Then it goes back to normal, 60s and 70s.  My kind of weather. 

I am so pumped for this cruise.  Heading out soon to do my cruise sundries shopping.  Then a lesson on how to knit socks this afternoon.  I can't wait to learn how to knit socks.  I have heard once you wear hand knit socks, you can never wear the others again.  Maybe I'll have a hand project for the cruise.

Kim


----------



## georgemoe

Morning everyone!  Two week from today I'll be waking up at the Dolphun! 




Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' fellas. Any big plans for today?



Hi Paul. Car washing, grass cutting, and then grill action.



ADP said:


> I'm going for a run this morning.  It's a beautiful sunrise!  After that I don't have much planned.  Maybe some yard work.  It's too nice to be indoors today.



Hi Aaron. Definately will be outdoors today.



Launchpad11B said:


> A run for me as well Aaron. Then I have to do a bit of work to my deck. The winter really gives it a beating.



I've got to restain the deck this year. It needs it.



safetymom said:


> Weather here today is beautiful.  It's hard to believe the cruise is almost here. I can't wait to see everyone.



Hi Kathy. 



dpuck1998 said:


> I'm hoping the weather clears a bit or me, I'd like to get in a long run today.  I think 4-5 mile run and then a 4-5 mile bike.  Contemplating if I should to it in stages 1.5 run then 1.5 bike x3 or just run then bike.  Wish me luck, have I mentioned that I hate running



Hi Don. Maybe I can sneak a bike ride in as well.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Wow. 4-5 miles?! You're really improving quickly. My knees take vengeance on me after 5 miles. I try to stay between 3-4 miles and vary my speeds. After all, I'm an old curmudgeon!



I don't do it very often, but I figure I need to push once in a while and work on my stamina!  It might take me 45 mins, but I'll get it done...right??  



ADP said:


> That's great Don.  It sounds like you are doing very well.  It seems like Tamra has been working out with you quite a bit.  It's great that you guys can do it together.



Yea, now that my inlaws are home the kids like to go there after school.  We don't run together, mostly because we run at different speeds, but hitting the weights is easy enough.


----------



## ADP

georgemoe said:


> Morning everyone!  Two week from today I'll be waking up at the Dolphun!
> Hi Aaron. Definately will be outdoors today.


Morning George.  Looking forward to meeting you in less than a couple weeks.


----------



## OKW Lover

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' fellas. Any big plans for today?



Golf for me.  Played (poorly) yesterday too.  I'm getting some color on my face and arms, but the rest of me is going to need some serious sunscreen for the cruise.  



safetymom said:


> Weather here today is beautiful.  It's hard to believe the cruise is almost here. I can't wait to see everyone.



Looking forward to seeing you and Katie on the cruise too!


Two weeks from now Val & I will probably be trying to figure out how to get our luggage from BCV to the Swolphin.


----------



## dpuck1998

OKW Lover said:


> Golf for me.  Played (poorly) yesterday too.  I'm getting some color on my face and arms, but the rest of me is going to need some serious sunscreen for the cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you and Katie on the cruise too!
> 
> 
> Two weeks from now Val & I will probably be trying to figure out how to get our luggage from BCV to the Swolphin.



Ugh, I need to break out my clubs!  Golf is a cruel mistress, I hate going but I love playing.


----------



## georgemoe

OKW Lover said:


> Two weeks from now Val & I will probably be trying to figure out how to get our luggage from BCV to the Swolphin.



I'd say this is a good problem to have Jeff.


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' fellas. Any big plans for today?



I'm heading up to Mom's. Lunch and trying to get her to not pack so much.  Yea, I know.....



safetymom said:


> Weather here today is beautiful.  It's hard to believe the cruise is almost here. I can't wait to see everyone.



Can't wait to meet you Kathy!


----------



## safetymom

IS IT TIME FOR A CRUISE YET???? 

My daughter who is cruising with me just sent me this email.


----------



## safetymom

chirurgeon said:


> Kathy, I really wished I was in Orlando yesterday.  It was hotter here than it was there.  That doesn't happen too often I know.  We found out the AC is not working. At least we found out before the real hot weather hits. Today and tomorrow are going to be hot, above normal mid to hi 80s. Then it goes back to normal, 60s and 70s.  My kind of weather.
> 
> I am so pumped for this cruise.  Heading out soon to do my cruise sundries shopping.  Then a lesson on how to knit socks this afternoon.  I can't wait to learn how to knit socks.  I have heard once you wear hand knit socks, you can never wear the others again.  Maybe I'll have a hand project for the cruise.
> 
> Kim



I always tell people it got hot in Pittsburgh so moving here wasn't a surprise.  

Wow hand knit socks!!!  You will have to tell me how it goes.  Do you really think you will have time to knit on the cruise?


----------



## OKW Lover

Did we ever resolve what date/time the whole body shaving event is going to be held in the steam room?


----------



## safetymom

Just thinking about that sends shivers down my spine.


----------



## Launchpad11B

OKW Lover said:


> Did we ever resolve what date/time the whole body shaving even is going to be held in the steam room?



Gross!


----------



## ADP

OKW Lover said:


> Did we ever resolve what date/time the whole body shaving even is going to be held in the steam room?





safetymom said:


> Just thinking about that sends shivers down my spine.





Launchpad11B said:


> Gross!


I will not be in attendance.  Somewhere...There is a lounge chair with my name on it.


----------



## OKW Lover

Launchpad11B said:


> Gross!



You know, even though I posted that, I can't remember who it was that was describing their experience on the podcast.


----------



## winotracy

OKW Lover said:


> You know, even though I posted that, I can't remember who it was that was describing their experience on the podcast.



Kevin and John on a RCCL sailing.


----------



## spaddy

chirurgeon said:


> Kathy, I really wished I was in Orlando yesterday.  It was hotter here than it was there.  That doesn't happen too often I know.  We found out the AC is not working. At least we found out before the real hot weather hits. Today and tomorrow are going to be hot, above normal mid to hi 80s. Then it goes back to normal, 60s and 70s.  My kind of weather.
> 
> I am so pumped for this cruise.  Heading out soon to do my cruise sundries shopping.  Then a lesson on how to knit socks this afternoon.  I can't wait to learn how to knit socks.  I have heard once you wear hand knit socks, you can never wear the others again.  Maybe I'll have a hand project for the cruise.
> 
> Kim



It was ridiculous in Pittsburgh yesterday.  I thought we were going to the mall, but ended up in North Park for 2 hours.  I was wearing black pants. DH said we were training for the trip.



OKW Lover said:


> Two weeks from now Val & I will probably be trying to figure out how to get our luggage from BCV to the Swolphin.



Us too.  I figure we are just going to pay for the cab.


----------



## OKW Lover

spaddy said:


> Us too.  I figure we are just going to pay for the cab.



Maybe we can coordinate and use one cab for our stuff.


----------



## shellyminnie

Good morning!!

Weather here is gorgeous today!! Unfortunately I will be stuck inside in a study group for anatomy lab final this week! 

I was outside yesterday though cleaning out the rabbit pen. I love my rabbit to death but he is MESSY!!! 

I NEED A VACATION!!!! Less than 2 weeks!!! Hopefully it flies by!!

I finished our FE tags, our flatties now have heads, and all the fe gift material is bought, just waiting to be assembled. Still have to figure out something for Twilight gifts though!! 

I'll figure it out!!


----------



## scarlett873

Wow...two weeks from now...we will be done with our big group breakfast...and we'll be having some fun on a bus!!! 

Beginning to feel a bit better...still congested and coughing, but not nearly what it was yesterday. The sore throat is gone...Zicam ROCKS!


----------



## Madi100

Good morning all!  Had a successful day scrapping yesterday.  I got 16 pages done.  Unfortunately, not all of it.  I had more left to do than I thought I did.  

I'm jealous of all this good weather you all are having.  It's supposed to rain again today.  It was overcast yesterday.  YUCK.  Bad storms last night.  We were in a building full of windows last night on the Mississippi River.  Glad it didn't get horrible.  I believe the next 5 days are supposed to rain here and be only 65 degrees.


----------



## spaddy

OKW Lover said:


> Maybe we can coordinate and use one cab for our stuff.



Yeah, we are not going to the Cape May Breakfast so we might head over a little bit early.  I guess we will see when the bus schedule is released, but we will probably plan on getting there 15 minutes early.


----------



## Madi100

I was already to put a check next to my magnets.  All I had to do was have them laminated. All cut out.  DH put them on the kitchen counter and one of the girls put something wet on top of them   Now I have to reprint about ten of them.


----------



## maiziezoe

tiggerbell said:


> We're leaving in 1/2 an hour - just wanted to say good-bye!!!!!  I'm meeting up with Nancy today and I'm really looking forward to that.
> 
> I can't believe it's finally here...
> 
> OK - gotta go - I hear they want you to wear clothing now when you board a plane... whatever!



Have a great trip!!  I Hope your flight got out on time!!  It's rainy in Chicago today!



Launchpad11B said:


> I took the top down on my Jeep yesterday and took Alicia and Jennie shopping. We had record breaking warm temps. The sun felt great after the long cold winter. Also, a little color on the skin is nice before vacation. I don't want to burn to a crisp while on the ship!



Can you please blow some of that nice weather towards Chicago? Yesterday started out beautiful, but by the end of the day, it was c-c-c-cold and rainy. It is still raining/storming now but it is supposed to be around 75. 



dpuck1998 said:


> I'm hoping the weather clears a bit or me, I'd like to get in a long run today.  I think 4-5 mile run and then a 4-5 mile bike.  Contemplating if I should to it in stages 1.5 run then 1.5 bike x3 or just run then bike.  Wish me luck, have I mentioned that I hate running



Good luck today!!



scarlett873 said:


> Wow...two weeks from now...we will be done with our big group breakfast...and we'll be having some fun on a bus!!!
> 
> Beginning to feel a bit better...still congested and coughing, but not nearly what it was yesterday. The sore throat is gone...Zicam ROCKS!



I'm glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Madi100

Happy Birthday Ann!!!


----------



## scarlett873

Ann!!


----------



## winotracy

Happy Birthday!!!  Hope you have a great one!


----------



## stenogoddess

Happy Birthday Ann!


----------



## KimStaR

I am going to be staying at the Dolphin (or as I like to call it the Swalphin) on May 9th! I will probably get there sometime around 2.  I see that there is a Beaches and Cream meet on the 9th at 3... Is there any further info regarding this?  Would I even be able to get a table.. cause ya know that place is teeny!  

woooo!!!


----------



## ADP

Happy Birthday Ann....Best wishes to you!


----------



## katscradle

Good Morning guys!
Well in 9 days, 22 hours we will be in the air heading for WDW! 
DH got up this morning and said wow do we still have a lot to do before we leave. 
I am going to the gym this afternoon, then shopping for for the rest of the childrens FE gifts. 
Then tonight after my boy's are in bed I will do the laundry and start packing the suitcases. 
I don't think it is too early to pack, at least I hope not.
So as you can see it's going to be a busy day.
I have to work extra hard at the gym today, because of all the cake I ate yesterday at DS6's birthday party. 
The last thing I want to do right now is gain any of the weight back that I have lost in the last 3 weeks.
9 1/2lbs. in 3 1/2 weeks.
Have a good day everybody.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANN!


----------



## aGoofyMom

Hello all!

I am hoping to finish the FE today.  Then I am altering a couple of GKTW shirts for DD...maybe dresses...I won't know for sure until I am done.  

DH is headed to Vegas for a conference Tuesday, so I have to make sure my house is ready for my parents to come & help out.  My hours are too scattered to do it without them.  



dang I need to step away from the 'puter!

Brandie - Glad you are feeling better!!


 Ann!!!!


----------



## aspen37

tiggerbell said:


> We're leaving in 1/2 an hour - just wanted to say good-bye!!!!!  I'm meeting up with Nancy today and I'm really looking forward to that.
> 
> I can't believe it's finally here...
> 
> OK - gotta go - I hear they want you to wear clothing now when you board a plane... whatever!



Have fun Jamie!! I can't wait to hear about your trip.



ADP said:


> Well...Not a real popular choice I know.  Cleveland is bound to win a Super Bowl or a professional sports championship one of these years.  We are on a 46 year drought and counting.  Maybe the Cavs can do something this year.
> 
> 
> Hi Anna...Glad you are done with your gift bags.
> 
> 
> Have fun and tell Nancy we said hi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Jeff, Kathy, Paul.
> I feel confident we will Paul.  All the support has been fantastic!



Hi Aaron!
What do you think of our new coach here in Denver. So far most people think he has now Idea what he is doing!



safetymom said:


> Weather here today is beautiful.  It's hard to believe the cruise is almost here. I can't wait to see everyone.



Hi Kathy! I wish I was in Orlando! It was snowing about an hour ago here. 



safetymom said:


> IS IT TIME FOR A CRUISE YET????
> 
> My daughter who is cruising with me just sent me this email.



That's what I was think.



OKW Lover said:


> Did we ever resolve what date/time the whole body shaving event is going to be held in the steam room?








scarlett873 said:


> Wow...two weeks from now...we will be done with our big group breakfast...and we'll be having some fun on a bus!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beginning to feel a bit better...still congested and coughing, but not nearly what it was yesterday. The sore throat is gone...Zicam ROCKS!



I'm glad your felling better. At least you got sick now and not on the cruise.



katscradle said:


> Good Morning guys!
> Well in 9 days, 22 hours we will be in the air heading for WDW!
> DH got up this morning and said wow do we still have a lot to do before we leave.
> I am going to the gym this afternoon, then shopping for for the rest of the childrens FE gifts.
> Then tonight after my boy's are in bed I will do the laundry and start packing the suitcases.
> I don't think it is too early to pack, at least I hope not.
> So as you can see it's going to be a busy day.
> I have to work extra hard at the gym today, because of all the cake I ate yesterday at DS6's birthday party.
> The last thing I want to do right now is gain any of the weight back that I have lost in the last 3 weeks.
> 9 1/2lbs. in 3 1/2 weeks.
> Have a good day everybody.
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANN!



Congrats on all of the weight loss!  It's not to early to pack. It's less than 2 weeks away!
I hope your son had a great birthday.

Happy Birthday Ann!!

I guess I should clean my house. I'll talk to everyone later.


----------



## safetymom

Hi Kathy! I wish I was in Orlando! It was snowing about an hour ago here. 


I can guarantee you will have no snow here.


----------



## chirurgeon

KimStaR said:


> I am going to be staying at the Dolphin (or as I like to call it the Swalphin) on May 9th! I will probably get there sometime around 2.  I see that there is a Beaches and Cream meet on the 9th at 3... Is there any further info regarding this?  Would I even be able to get a table.. cause ya know that place is teeny!
> 
> woooo!!!



Hi Kim.  The B&C meet was my idea, we are going to try and eat a Kitchen Sink.  I have been told they provide individual bowls and spoon so we don't have to worry about sharing germs. However many show up we will try to get seats for everyone.  Who knows, maybe we can do TWO Kitchen Sinks.  Come on over when you get in.  I will make sure I have my camera with me to have pictures for posterity.

Kim


----------



## Launchpad11B

Thanks for helping with GKTW Brandie, it means a lot.  $2,750 so far. $250 more dollars till $3,000!!


----------



## aspen37

safetymom said:


> Hi Kathy! I wish I was in Orlando! It was snowing about an hour ago here.
> 
> 
> I can guarantee you will have no snow here.



    

We are up to 37 degrees now. I want it to be like it was last week. We had sunny days and in the 60's.
I can't wait to be in WDW and on the cruise. 80's is going to feel so nice!


----------



## maiziezoe

Madi100 said:


> Happy Birthday Ann!!!





scarlett873 said:


> Ann!!





winotracy said:


> Happy Birthday!!!  Hope you have a great one!





stenogoddess said:


> Happy Birthday Ann!





ADP said:


> Happy Birthday Ann....Best wishes to you!





katscradle said:


> Good Morning guys!
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANN!





aGoofyMom said:


> Hello all!
> 
> 
> 
> Ann!!!!





aspen37 said:


> Happy Birthday Ann!!




Thanks for the Birthday wishes!!  So far it's been uneventful... I'm making a grocery list and heading to the grocery store. Big fun!

Tracy ~ please wish Bill a happy birthday from me! I hope he has a great day!


----------



## dpuck1998

maiziezoe said:


> thanks for the birthday wishes!!  So far it's been uneventful... I'm making a grocery list and heading to the grocery store. Big fun!
> 
> Tracy ~ please wish bill a happy birthday from me! I hope he has a great day!



happy birthday!


----------



## maiziezoe

dpuck1998 said:


> happy birthday!



Thanks Squishy.

Where is my purse?


----------



## Madi100

Ugh!  I'm helping James do research on a paper for school.  I'm a little more computer literate than he is.  However, I am having one heck of a time finding sources that are useable.  He has to argue both sides of an issue.  I'm having a really hard time finding anything on one side of the story.


----------



## winotracy

maiziezoe said:


> Thanks for the Birthday wishes!!  So far it's been uneventful... I'm making a grocery list and heading to the grocery store. Big fun!
> 
> Tracy ~ please wish Bill a happy birthday from me! I hope he has a great day!



Thanks Ann!  He said Happy Birthday to you too!  We went shopping.  I spent more than he did.  He got a couple books.  I got new sandals.  The $18 ones are not going to work.


----------



## wishspirit

Madi100 said:


> Ugh!  I'm helping James do research on a paper for school.  I'm a little more computer literate than he is.  However, I am having one heck of a time finding sources that are useable.  He has to argue both sides of an issue.  I'm having a really hard time finding anything on one side of the story.



He can use the English case as an example, we have 'Civil Partnerships' here, and thus far working out ok, but not everyone agrees.

Loads of articles in British newspapers you can search online or the BBC website.

I use a lot of newspapers for my work to support my argument, as well as books.

Hope this helps!


----------



## scarlett873

Launchpad11B said:


> Thanks for helping with GKTW Brandie, it means a lot.  $2,750 so far. $250 more dollars till $3,000!!


I had originally planned on more, but with the job losses in our house...I just couldn't follow my original plan. I know that every little bit helps though...


----------



## chirurgeon

Happy Birthday Ann




Happy Birthday, Bill


Kim


----------



## WebmasterMike

2 weeks till cruise day and we are in full swing of getting stuff packed, purchased, and prepared.  FE gifts are almost complete and we are trying to make sure that our orchids are protected under our arbor while we are gone.  I know I am ready for a vacation.


----------



## dpuck1998

maiziezoe said:


> Thanks Squishy.
> 
> Where is my purse?



I sent it to Shirley!  You'll have to fight her for it 



scarlett873 said:


> I had originally planned on more, but with the job losses in our house...I just couldn't follow my original plan. I know that every little bit helps though...



Don't feel bad at all, every dollar helps and its another step toward 3K.   Who would have ever thought we'd come close to that amount!!


----------



## Tonya2426

dpuck1998 said:


> Don't feel bad at all, every dollar helps and its another step toward 3K. Who would have ever thought we'd come close to that amount!!


 

Just checked and only $230 more to go!!!!


----------



## kimisabella

Hi everyone -
It is freakin hot here - like 88 degrees!!
We went into the city today to do some shopping for the cruise - gotta love the city on a hot day, it was an absolute zoo.
And for the most important information of all..... the suitcases are now down from the attic - let the packing begin!!
11 days until we leave!


----------



## ADP

Brandie,
Thanks to you and MAtthew for your donation to GKTW and your support!


----------



## kab407

Happy Birthday Ann!

Happy Birthday Bill!


----------



## firsttimemom

aspen37 said:


> We are up to 37 degrees now. I want it to be like it was last week. We had sunny days and in the 60's.
> I can't wait to be in WDW and on the cruise. 80's is going to feel so nice!



80's would feel sooo nice! It was 93 today and will be the same for the next couple of days. We went from the 50's/60's to the 90's. I figure I'm climate training for the cruise.


----------



## firsttimemom

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANN and BILL!!!


----------



## spaddy

winotracy said:


> Thanks Ann!  He said Happy Birthday to you too!  We went shopping.  I spent more than he did.  He got a couple books.  I got new sandals.  The $18 ones are not going to work.



 Happy Birthday Ann

 Happy Birthday Bill


I go sunburnt today.  I was planning on spending an hour outside and it turned into 4.  I am exhausted but it was good training for the Florida weather.


----------



## wishspirit

kab407 said:


> Happy Birthday Ann!
> 
> Happy Birthday Bill!



What she said!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Happy Birthdays, Ann and Bill!


----------



## LMO429

HI Happy Birthday Ann and Bill!


----------



## tickledtink33

spaddy said:


> Us too.  I figure we are just going to pay for the cab.



This is exactly what I plan on doing.  Maybe we can get a large cab and share or a couple if need be.


----------



## tickledtink33

Happy Birthday Ann and Bill


----------



## georgemoe

Happy Birthday to both Ann and Bill. 

Nice cool down tonight from the unseasonably warm weather around here the last two days. Yesterdays nice weather was somewhat wasted on getting new tires for the car. Definately needed and I was not able to free up time during the week since it's end of quarter at work. 

Today was car cleaning day. Pretty filthy inside and out but it cleaned up nice. My sis came over to scrap with DW and my BIL was over to watch Talledega with me. I made up a huge batch of wings on the Weber kettle.  Got a marinade recipe online that called for pineapple juice but the bar was fresh out. I subbed applesauce instead. They came out pretty darn nice.  Unbelievable mahogany color.

Grass was unbelievably long so I got it cut. Now I'm lounging while DW catches up on Amazing Race.


----------



## Madi100

Ended up being quite the beautiful evening here.  The kids played outside all day long.  It was definitely overcast.  We walked to the store and back this evening.  A nice 2 mile walk. We've had some severe weather in our part of the state today.  Hopefully it's a quiet night.


----------



## ADP

georgemoe said:


> Happy Birthday to both Ann and Bill.
> 
> Nice cool down tonight from the unseasonably warm weather around here the last two days. Yesterdays nice weather was somewhat wasted on getting new tires for the car. Definately needed and I was not able to free up time during the week since it's end of quarter at work.
> 
> Today was car cleaning day. Pretty filthy inside and out but it cleaned up nice. My sis came over to scrap with DW and my BIL was over to watch Talledega with me. I made up a huge batch of wings on the Weber kettle.  Got a marinade recipe online that called for pineapple juice but the bar was fresh out. I subbed applesauce instead. They came out pretty darn nice.  Unbelievable mahogany color.
> 
> Grass was unbelievably long so I got it cut. Now I'm lounging while DW catches up on Amazing Race.


Sounds like a productive day George.  Those chicken wings sound wicked!  I love a good chicken wing; especially with good sauce.


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Happy Birthday to both Ann and Bill.
> 
> Nice cool down tonight from the unseasonably warm weather around here the last two days. Yesterdays nice weather was somewhat wasted on getting new tires for the car. Definately needed and I was not able to free up time during the week since it's end of quarter at work.
> 
> Today was car cleaning day. Pretty filthy inside and out but it cleaned up nice. My sis came over to scrap with DW and my BIL was over to watch Talledega with me. I made up a huge batch of wings on the Weber kettle.  Got a marinade recipe online that called for pineapple juice but the bar was fresh out. I subbed applesauce instead. They came out pretty darn nice.  Unbelievable mahogany color.
> 
> Grass was unbelievably long so I got it cut. Now I'm lounging while DW catches up on Amazing Race.



Dinner sounds like it was wonderful. 
I missed the Amazing Race.


----------



## DVCsince02

What a weekend!

First, Happy Birthday Ann and Bill!

Finally went to the beach house yesterday.  What a mess the outside was.  Tons of leaves and broken branches.  The gutter was hanging because of all the gunk inside.  Yuck.  Luckily outside work is Chris's department, though I do enjoy using the power washer, so I used that on the screened porch.  Lots of pollen blew in, but it's all cleaned up now and ready for the season.  Evan was a bit unsure of the new crib, but did pretty well.

My magnets came in, and will be printing those this week.  
Flatties are being worked out by a 3rd party.  
FE gifts done and in Florida already.
Packing, clothes are in a nice pile ready to be put in the suitcases, but still need to do a bit of shopping to finish up.


----------



## aspen37

firsttimemom said:


> 80's would feel sooo nice! It was 93 today and will be the same for the next couple of days. We went from the 50's/60's to the 90's. I figure I'm climate training for the cruise.



My cousin lives near San Diego. He said that it was cold one day and 100 the next. He said it was horrible. I hope it cools down for you.



katscradle said:


> Dinner sounds like it was wonderful.
> I missed the Amazing Race.



Hi Kath! It is continued till next week. When they got to the pit stop Phil told them it wasn't over and gave them another clue.


----------



## georgemoe

ADP said:


> Sounds like a productive day George.  Those chicken wings sound wicked!  I love a good chicken wing; especially with good sauce.



They were good Aaron.  I need to get more into sauces with my wings. I generally just marinade and then that is it. I'll have to find a flavorful marinade that is somewhat neutral to use with a few diffeferent dipping sauces. 

And it going to be nice again tomorrow. Maybe some shrimp skewers tomorrow night.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Remember when Tracy said in thread one:



> Originally Posted by Disneybridein2k3
> I'm in!  I can't decide if I want a ticker though - I'm REALLY looking forward to this cruise, but it's really far away - so many days to count down....
> 
> Originally Posted by WINOTRACY
> We can count months instead! It's sooner that way
> 
> I'm going on the DIS Podcast cruise in 15 months
> __________________
> 
> Tracy



...Now we can count in hours and minutes!!


----------



## Yvet

Hi everybody,

Just a quick note to say Hello and that we are at the happiest place on earth (for us called: second home).

We have shopped yesterday and today and tomorrow is our first Disney day....

Wheater is perfect!!!!


----------



## georgemoe

Enough food posts. 

The 3rd bag is packed.  Costumes, extra footwear, monopod, softsided cooler. 

DW has all her clothes put together in two shopping bags and will pack next week. I have my two DIS shirts on top of my dresser and that is pretty much the extent of my pre-pack prep. I'll decide what and how much of what I'm taking next week. It is generally what I can stuff in my suitcase.

Our coughing cat who we treated about a month ago with steroids got the cough back again and we were able to negotiate with our vet to start inhaler therapy vs. pilling. We finished another 10 day round of pills yesterday and while the cough did not clear up completely like it had with the previous pill go around, he was cough free yesterday and today.  Tonight he got his first dose of albuterol. We are using the inhaler with a device called Aero-Kat. Cool unit and he tolerated this very well vs. pilling. Hopefully this treatment will work. 

Have a good night everyone.


----------



## georgemoe

Yvet said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Just a quick note to say Hello and that we are at the happiest place on earth (for us called: second home).
> 
> We have shopped yesterday and today and tomorrow is our first Disney day....
> 
> Wheater is perfect!!!!



Hello Yvette and Emiel! Have a good time in the park tomorrow!


----------



## maiziezoe

chirurgeon said:


> Happy Birthday Ann
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday, Bill
> 
> 
> Kim





dpuck1998 said:


> I sent it to Shirley!  You'll have to fight her for it
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel bad at all, every dollar helps and its another step toward 3K.   Who would have ever thought we'd come close to that amount!!





kab407 said:


> Happy Birthday Ann!
> 
> Happy Birthday Bill!





firsttimemom said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANN and BILL!!!





spaddy said:


> Happy Birthday Ann
> 
> Happy Birthday Bill
> 
> 
> I go sunburnt today.  I was planning on spending an hour outside and it turned into 4.  I am exhausted but it was good training for the Florida weather.





wishspirit said:


> What she said!





UrsulasShadow said:


> Happy Birthdays, Ann and Bill!





LMO429 said:


> HI Happy Birthday Ann and Bill!





tickledtink33 said:


> Happy Birthday Ann and Bill





georgemoe said:


> Happy Birthday to both Ann and Bill.




Thanks again everyone!!

Don ~ hubby came through and got me a pretty little purse.  It's from my all time favorite purse store... Dooney & Bourke. 

And, I had this....


----------



## 3guysandagal

Happy Birthday Ann and Bill!!! 
(at least I got it in there before midnight!)


----------



## 3guysandagal

Yvet said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Just a quick note to say Hello and that we are at the happiest place on earth (for us called: second home).
> 
> We have shopped yesterday and today and tomorrow is our first Disney day....
> 
> Wheater is perfect!!!!



Hi Yvet!!

Looking forward to seeing you in 9 days!!! 

Put in a good word for me with Mickey!!


----------



## maiziezoe

3guysandagal said:


> Happy Birthday Ann and Bill!!!
> (at least I got it in there before midnight!)



Thanks John!


----------



## scarlett873

I was bitten by the creative bug today!  I've been playing with my "new" Cricut machine most of the evening. That machine is just so much fun!!

This week we'll focus on cleaning the house. Dad's staying here to tend to our mutts while we're gone, so we have to make sure the house is clean...

Next week will be the packing frenzy. Lots of laundry to do...but i've got piles everywhere...

Flatties done...well, MY flatties are done...
FE & Twilight gifts are done...

EEEK!! We can officially say that we are going on vacation NEXT week!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Mornin' everyone. One more Monday after today and it will be party time! Yvet & Emiel are there already and a few others are in single digit countdowns!!  Have a great day. (even if it's Monday!)


----------



## winotracy

Good Morning Everyone!  Not much time left!

Bill says thank you to everyone for the Birthday Wishes.  He can't wait to meet all of you.  Pretty low key day for us yesterday.  We've got a bunch of yardwork to do but it won't stop raining!  Pretty soon we're gonna need an ark!


----------



## Launchpad11B

winotracy said:


> Good Morning Everyone!  Not much time left!
> 
> Bill says thank you to everyone for the Birthday Wishes.  He can't wait to meet all of you.  Pretty low key day for us yesterday.  We've got a bunch of yardwork to do but it won't stop raining!  Pretty soon we're gonna need an ark!



There she is!   Mornin' fellow early bird.


----------



## MrandMissVacation

ASK TRACY
Tracy, what is the estimated time the Dis-bus will arrive at port on the morning of the cruise? We are planning an informal (by we, I mean me) Dis-kid meet and it looks like the majority is voting for an at port meet near the ship model.

***I now return you to your regularly unscheduled, off topic, meandering message board***

Michelle


----------



## winotracy

MrandMissVacation said:


> ASK TRACY
> Tracy, what is the estimated time the Dis-bus will arrive at port on the morning of the cruise? We are planning an informal (by we, I mean me) Dis-kid meet and it looks like the majority is voting for an at port meet near the ship model.
> 
> ***I now return you to your regularly unscheduled, off topic, meandering message board***
> 
> Michelle



Hi Michelle,

I'm hoping to have the finalize schedule to you all in the next day or two, but the estimated time will be between 11:00 and 11:30 am.


----------



## WebmasterMike

scarlett873 said:


> I was bitten by the creative bug today!  I've been playing with my "new" Cricut machine most of the evening. That machine is just so much fun!!



Most evenings that is that sound that comes from Christy's craft room.  I am going to go the software for it so I can start playing with her toy.

We are trying to get all of our trip prep stuff done this week so we can coast into the airport in the 8th.  Then let the fun begin!!


----------



## cocowum

Morning peeps.  

Happy belated Birthday Ann and Bill... 

I spent most of yesterday working on my Muddy Buddy poster. When it's done I'll post pics. It's pretty funny. 



georgemoe said:


> The 3rd bag is packed.  *Costumes*, extra footwear, monopod, softsided cooler.



OMG, I completely forgot about MY pirate costume!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

k5jmh said:


> Remember when Tracy said in thread one:
> 
> ...Now we can count in hours and minutes!!


 


Yvet said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Just a quick note to say Hello and that we are at the happiest place on earth (for us called: second home).
> 
> We have shopped yesterday and today and tomorrow is our first Disney day....
> 
> Wheater is perfect!!!!


I am so happy for you Yvet!!!  See you in a week!!

Happy belated birthday to Bill and Ann! (sorry, I just can't seem to keep up with this thread )
Ann - I love the cake!!


----------



## georgemoe

cocowum said:


> Morning peeps.
> 
> 
> OMG, I completely forgot about MY pirate costume!



Hi Alicia. We can't have that now can we? 

Good morning everyone. 

Time for breakfast, lunch making, then off to work. 

Catch everyone later today.


----------



## lttlmc3

Morning everyone!  It's my last working Monday before my Disney trip!!!


----------



## kab407

Good Morning all.

The next two weeks are going to fly.  I have short weeks at work.  I've got to drive out to State College, PA for business Wed- Fri.  And, well next week..

I AM OUTTA HERE ON FRIDAY!!!!!!

I spent yesterday with my Mom.  On the drive back from droppping my Sister off at the airport she was digging for the details of what's going on.  Needless to say she's pretty excited.  She's hoping third time's the charm for finally getting onto CC.  Our first trip it rained most of the day.  Our second trip she was sick and spent the day in the cabin.

All right, I have work to do.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

I have had so little time lately to think about this cruise!  And it's almost here!  I hope I don't forget anything important....


Duct tape....check.



Looks like I have everything.


----------



## sandyh67

Mornin everybody!

Today is my- get stuff done for the cruise- day-

on the list is- 

finish my FE- had some technical difficulties with the monograming and it needed some help!

Work on Magnets- flattie outfits- twigal/guy gift

and maybe get to that huge pile in the suitcase, figure out if it will all fit!

I am panicing about all that still needs to be done!  Cannot believe we are less than two weeks away!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kab407

UrsulasShadow said:


> I have had so little time lately to think about this cruise!  And it's almost here!  I hope I don't forget anything important....
> 
> 
> Duct tape....check.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I have everything.





There are some questions better left unasked.

Morning Mindy!


----------



## wishspirit

UrsulasShadow said:


> I have had so little time lately to think about this cruise!  And it's almost here!  I hope I don't forget anything important....
> 
> 
> Duct tape....check.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I have everything.



Don't forget the spade just in case!!!


----------



## lttlmc3

UrsulasShadow said:


> I have had so little time lately to think about this cruise!  And it's almost here!  I hope I don't forget anything important....
> 
> 
> Duct tape....check.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I have everything.



Perfect!  I know where to go if I run out!


----------



## firsttimemom

Mornin' all! I'm off to school to make copies for 5th grade- got to keep them busy. I also have to break it to the teachers that I'll miss a week. School will probably come to a screeching halt LOL!


Afterwards I'm running to DSW to check out some new shoes and to talbots for a couple things they were sold out of online.

#9 has a baseball game at 6- I'm praying by then it will be back down in the 80's. 

Hope everyone has a grrrrrrrrrrrreat day!


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> Hi Kim.  The B&C meet was my idea, we are going to try and eat a Kitchen Sink.  I have been told they provide individual bowls and spoon so we don't have to worry about sharing germs. However many show up we will try to get seats for everyone.  Who knows, maybe we can do TWO Kitchen Sinks.  Come on over when you get in.  I will make sure I have my camera with me to have pictures for posterity.
> 
> Kim



You think we'll only make it through TWO Kitchen sinks? Have you no faith woman?


----------



## jeanigor

Morning Everyone!!! Happy Monday! I thought April was supposed to go out like a lamb?

Spent the weekend in Grand Rapids at my cousins graduation. It was fun. Even better thing is that I got out of Metro Detroit. I always seem to forget how much nicer and friendly people are when not within 50 miles of downtown.

Oh and if anybody cares....

*13 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and Buffoonery on Buses!*
*12 Days Until 6 DIS'ers get Muddy for Give Kids the World!!!!!!!!*


----------



## spaddy

Good morning all.  I can't believe how close this cruise is getting.  And I haven't had to wait nearly as long as most of you.

I am so excited for this vacation.  I still haven't packed yet.  DH will not set aside the clothes he wants to bring with him.  We have been doing a lot of shopping.  I need to get in more tanning (frying my arms yesterday is not going to help with that), get my hair cut and colored, and get a pedicure.  Other than that I could leave tomorrow.


----------



## DVCsince02

Wow!  It's getting so close!


----------



## Madi100

Launchpad11B said:


> The Muddy Buddy fund raiser is up to $2,725!!!  Can we reach $3,000?



Paul, we still have our rootbeer float money to donate.  That should add some to your total.



firsttimemom said:


> Mornin' all! I'm off to school to make copies for 5th grade- got to keep them busy. I also have to break it to the teachers that I'll miss a week. School will probably come to a screeching halt LOL!
> 
> Hope everyone has a grrrrrrrrrrrreat day!



Hopefully these schools will make it without us.  Hmmm, I wonder how many PTO/PTA presidents we have on the DIS boards.  I find it interesting that on this board alone there are a handful of us.  Mickey brings out the best in us 

Have a good day.  Madi says she's really looking forward to meeting Lindsay.


----------



## Madi100

Well, I have officially been cut-off.  I am not allowed to spend anymore money preparing for this trip.  Clothes don't count, because I'd have to buy those anyway, but no more Disney pins, no more gifts.  James says enough.  The preparations are going to cost as much as the trip.


----------



## kimisabella

What is it with duct tape?  I've seen that mentioned a few times on cruise threads - is it really something that we need to bring along?


----------



## ADP

Morning Everyone!  


cocowum said:


> Morning peeps.
> 
> Happy belated Birthday Ann and Bill...
> 
> I spent most of yesterday working on my Muddy Buddy poster. When it's done I'll post pics. It's pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, I completely forgot about MY pirate costume!


Wow Alicia!  A Muddy Buddy sign.  I can't wait to see it!  That is so cool!  



Yvet said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Just a quick note to say Hello and that we are at the happiest place on earth (for us called: second home).
> 
> We have shopped yesterday and today and tomorrow is our first Disney day....
> 
> Wheater is perfect!!!!


Hi Yvet!  Glad you and Emiel made it safely.  See you guys real soon!  



Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' everyone. One more Monday after today and it will be party time! Yvet & Emiel are there already and a few others are in single digit countdowns!!  Have a great day. (even if it's Monday!)


Woohoo!  It's almost time.  



UrsulasShadow said:


> I have had so little time lately to think about this cruise!  And it's almost here!  I hope I don't forget anything important....
> 
> 
> Duct tape....check.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I have everything.


  You know, it's kind of funny, but duct tape can solve just about any problem don't ya think?  



jeanigor said:


> You think we'll only make it through TWO Kitchen sinks? Have you no faith woman?


2 Kitchen Sinks?  This I've got to see.


----------



## ADP

Madi100 said:


> Paul, we still have our rootbeer float money to donate.  That should add some to your total.


That's great Nicole.  BTW, Anna wanted to say HI  to Emilie and Madi.  



kimisabella said:


> What is it with duct tape?  I've seen that mentioned a few times on cruise threads - is it really something that we need to bring along?


Duct tape is kind of heavy duty tape for holding things together.  It's strong and sticky.  That's a pretty brief description I know, but it's the best way I can describe it.  For someone who works in a technical field there are times I find it priceless.


----------



## Madi100

ADP said:


> That's great Nicole.  BTW, Anna wanted to say HI  to Emilie and Madi.



Emilie says hi.  She just saw the counter on my thread, and she is very excited.


----------



## Dodie

Good morning computernut friends!!!!

Looks like we'll be closing this thread down in the next day or so - even though we have been very slow lately. I just wanted to pop in and say that I'll be traveling for work for a couple days, so you won't see much of me until Wednesday!  By then, I expect to be checking in on thread "Eleven is Heaven" or something equally witty.

Pulled the suitcases out this weekend!


----------



## spaddy

Madi100 said:


> Well, I have officially been cut-off.  I am not allowed to spend anymore money preparing for this trip.  Clothes don't count, because I'd have to buy those anyway, but no more Disney pins, no more gifts.  James says enough.  The preparations are going to cost as much as the trip.



Me too, but I think I am cutting myself off.  I know I am going to have a huge stateroom bill to pay.



kimisabella said:


> What is it with duct tape?  I've seen that mentioned a few times on cruise threads - is it really something that we need to bring along?



I don't know exactly what people use it for.  I know sometimes it is nice if you get a rip in your luggage.  We had a car seat carrier for our son that was basically held together with duct tape.  That Gorilla Duct tape is AWESOME.


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> *13 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and Buffoonery on Buses!*
> *12 Days Until 6 DIS'ers get Muddy for Give Kids the World!!!!!!!!*



Almost single digits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

cocowum said:


> Morning peeps.
> 
> Happy belated Birthday Ann and Bill...





Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Happy belated birthday to Bill and Ann! (sorry, I just can't seem to keep up with this thread )
> Ann - I love the cake!!



Thanks!!  

Cake was yummy!!



UrsulasShadow said:


> I have had so little time lately to think about this cruise!  And it's almost here!  I hope I don't forget anything important....
> 
> 
> Duct tape....check.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I have everything.



 



jeanigor said:


> Morning Everyone!!! Happy Monday! I thought April was supposed to go out like a lamb?
> 
> Spent the weekend in Grand Rapids at my cousins graduation. It was fun. Even better thing is that I got out of Metro Detroit. I always seem to forget how much nicer and friendly people are when not within 50 miles of downtown.
> 
> Oh and if anybody cares....
> 
> *13 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and Buffoonery on Buses!*
> *12 Days Until 6 DIS'ers get Muddy for Give Kids the World!!!!!!!!*



Holy Cow. I have so much to do.


----------



## dpuck1998

maiziezoe said:


> Thanks again everyone!!
> 
> Don ~ hubby came through and got me a pretty little purse.  It's from my all time favorite purse store... Dooney & Bourke.
> 
> And, I had this....



Yea!  Good work, sounds like you dropped enough hints!



UrsulasShadow said:


> I have had so little time lately to think about this cruise!  And it's almost here!  I hope I don't forget anything important....
> 
> 
> Duct tape....check.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I have everything.



Hmm...duct tape and handcuffs...this is going to be a fun cruise!



Madi100 said:


> Paul, we still have our rootbeer float money to donate.  That should add some to your total.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully these schools will make it without us.  Hmmm, I wonder how many PTO/PTA presidents we have on the DIS boards.  I find it interesting that on this board alone there are a handful of us.  Mickey brings out the best in us
> 
> Have a good day.  Madi says she's really looking forward to meeting Lindsay.



Outgoing PTSO President! We are all type A aren't we!



Madi100 said:


> Well, I have officially been cut-off.  I am not allowed to spend anymore money preparing for this trip.  Clothes don't count, because I'd have to buy those anyway, but no more Disney pins, no more gifts.  James says enough.  The preparations are going to cost as much as the trip.



Whew, I read the first sentence as was scared for you!  We have spent just about every trip out of the house doing something for the cruise.  I got all our pins out yesterday and we are going thru them with the kids tonight.  That always makes it seem close.


----------



## scarlett873

MrandMissVacation said:


> ***I now return you to your regularly unscheduled, off topic, meandering message board***
> 
> Michelle


Oh she knows us waaaaaaaaay too well...


----------



## scarlett873

UrsulasShadow said:


> I have had so little time lately to think about this cruise!  And it's almost here!  I hope I don't forget anything important....
> 
> 
> Duct tape....check.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I have everything.


----------



## scarlett873

Anyone notice how close we are to shutting this thread down?


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> Anyone notice how close we are to shutting this thread down?



You are trying to incite Jen aren't you? 

Glad you are enjoying the Cricut Brandie. Cool stuff. I can talk about it because it has a blade and cuts.


----------



## DVCsince02

Poof!

I'm here!


Anyone else notice the 2010 cruise thread?


----------



## scarlett873

georgemoe said:


> You are trying to incite Jen aren't you?
> 
> Glad you are enjoying the Cricut Brandie. Cool stuff. I can talk about it because it has a blade and cuts.


Glad you've got your priorities...lol


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Poof!
> 
> I'm here!
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the 2010 cruise thread?


I saw...I voted...even though i'm not able to go just yet...


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Poof!
> 
> I'm here!
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the 2010 cruise thread?



Suppose we can have 20 threads that start with:
"Second Ever DISUnplugged Podcast Cruise"?


----------



## scarlett873

I don't think we'll make it beyond 11 threads for the first podcast cruise...but I gotta say that we did good...who'd have thought...11 threads...


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> I don't think we'll make it beyond 11 threads for the first podcast cruise...but I gotta say that we did good...who'd have thought...11 threads...



Do you think Tracy was ready for it? Or will she be more ready for round 2?


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Suppose we can have 20 threads that start with:
> "Second Ever DISUnplugged Podcast Cruise"?



Can I still post even if I don't go on the cruise?   I don't think there is a chance of me talking DH into the next one.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Do you think Tracy was ready for it? Or will she be more ready for round 2?


She'll probably lay ground rules for the next round...lol


That's alright...we can start our own thread...LOL


----------



## LMO429

spaddy said:


> Can I still post even if I don't go on the cruise?   I don't think there is a chance of me talking DH into the next one.



I am in the same boat as you I think.  I know the podcast team said the next cruise will be when students are off from school and I have to be honest I would rather not go down to walt disney world when school is out. that will probably be the biggest reason for us not to go on the next one but I am not saying no 100 percent just yet.


----------



## maiziezoe

A few threads ago, someone mentioned a website where Disney pins are sold (in bulk).  Does anyone have that link?

I thought I bookmarked it but I guess I didn't.

TIA!


----------



## dpuck1998

maiziezoe said:


> A few threads ago, someone mentioned a website where Disney pins are sold (in bulk).  Does anyone have that link?
> 
> I thought I bookmarked it but I guess I didn't.
> 
> TIA!



I bought lots of pins for trading on ebay, usually some bulk sales on there for a good price.


----------



## exwdwcm

Dodie said:


> I've done the last of my cruise shopping today I think. Picked up the Bonine and some ginger capsules and got a couple new memory cards for the cameras.
> 
> Also got my Owner's Locker two weeks out e-mail today, confirming delivery on 5/9/09 to VWL.  That certainly makes it all feel very real.
> 
> Two weeks from right now DH Phillip and I will be headed over to Fort Wilderness for the early showing of the Hoop Dee Doo Review (we've NEVER been - were motivated by the team's review from their stay at Ft. Wilderness). Then it will be almost time to hit the Poly beach!
> 
> It is BEAUTIFUL in Indy today. 84 degrees and not a cloud in the sky!


we always do HDD every trip- we love it.  i hope you enjoy it as much as us.  



Yvet said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Just a quick note to say Hello and that we are at the happiest place on earth (for us called: second home).
> 
> We have shopped yesterday and today and tomorrow is our first Disney day....
> 
> Wheater is perfect!!!!


yeah!  welcome 'home'!  hope you guys are having a fabulous day at the parks today. 

Happy belated bday Ann and Bill! 

Weekend was busy, still didn't get to start packing.   Did buy some sunglasses and more shoes.   Need to finish the FE gifts/bags, buy bonine, pack, do a flattie of my sis and laminate a few magnets.   where will i find the time.  

weather is crappy here all week- rain rain and more rain. and nice and humid, think i will let my curly mess of a hair go al la natural this week. no sense in straightening.


----------



## scarlett873

spaddy said:


> Can I still post even if I don't go on the cruise?   I don't think there is a chance of me talking DH into the next one.



Heck i'll be posting!! DH won't let me plan for another WDW trip until the adoption stuff is sorted out... But I can't avoid my friends!! And I managed to talk him into this one, I may be able to do it again...assuming everything falls into place anyway...like employment!


----------



## georgemoe

maiziezoe said:


> A few threads ago, someone mentioned a website where Disney pins are sold (in bulk).  Does anyone have that link?
> 
> I thought I bookmarked it but I guess I didn't.
> 
> TIA!



Ann. I've purchased from this seller on eBay twice and have been really pleased. We bought them just to have a few traders but have kept a few that we wanted as collectors. The nice thing is no dupes. We just like to have a few pins for trading. We are not collectors in the sense of the word. When we purchased it was just a lot of 13. Here is what the seller has up now.

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/snowdog!_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ


----------



## tickledtink33

kimisabella said:


> What is it with duct tape?  I've seen that mentioned a few times on cruise threads - is it really something that we need to bring along?



Duct tape can come in handy for lots of things.  From holding the drapes together to keep the crack of light from coming into your room in the morning to hoding together a tear in your luggage if it were to become damaged.  There are probably hundreds of uses.


----------



## Dodie

I just looked and it seems that DCL is still selling categories 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, and 9 for our cruise! Maybe the ship won't be full!  That would be awesome, as both of our previous trips have been on full ships.

I get to fly to St. Louis today for work through a thunderstorm band. I hate flying to begin with, this is on a commuter jet (ick!), and there are storms.


----------



## tickledtink33

Good Morning

I am all packed!   Well, except for the stuff that has to go in at the last minute cause I use it everyday.  This cruise is creeping up real quick now.  

I used my new Wii Fit yesterday for the first time.  Very cool.  My calves are really sore this morning.  It told me I need to be skinnier.   Big surprise.  NOT!

Can't believe I leave in only 12 days.


----------



## spaddy

LMO429 said:


> I am in the same boat as you I think.  I know the podcast team said the next cruise will be when students are off from school and I have to be honest I would rather not go down to walt disney world when school is out. that will probably be the biggest reason for us not to go on the next one but I am not saying no 100 percent just yet.





scarlett873 said:


> Heck i'll be posting!! DH won't let me plan for another WDW trip until the adoption stuff is sorted out... But I can't avoid my friends!! And I managed to talk him into this one, I may be able to do it again...assuming everything falls into place anyway...like employment!



So I won't be the only one. DH has a strict no WDW in the summer rule.  I think May might be pushing it too far, but we will see.  

We already have a long December trip planned so I might be have to take it easy on WDW for a while.


----------



## spaddy

Dodie said:


> I just looked and it seems that DCL is still selling categories 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, and 9 for our cruise! Maybe the ship won't be full!  That would be awesome, as both of our previous trips have been on full ships.
> 
> I get to fly to St. Louis today for work through a thunderstorm band. I hate flying to begin with, this is on a commuter jet (ick!), and there are storms.



Good luck.  I don't like flying in thunderstorms either.

About a week ago they were still selling cat 12 rooms, so hopefully it won't be too crowded.


----------



## lttlmc3

Dodie said:


> I just looked and it seems that DCL is still selling categories 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, and 9 for our cruise! Maybe the ship won't be full!  That would be awesome, as both of our previous trips have been on full ships.
> 
> I get to fly to St. Louis today for work through a thunderstorm band. I hate flying to begin with, this is on a commuter jet (ick!), and there are storms.



Ack!! I would die of fear!!

Oh...and do you think that means some of us will get upgraded?


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> Duct tape can come in handy for lots of things.  From holding the drapes together to keep the crack of light from coming into your room in the morning to hoding together a tear in your luggage if it were to become damaged.  There are probably hundreds of uses.



But can you get duct tape to match the drapes and the carpet?



Dodie said:


> I just looked and it seems that DCL is still selling categories 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, and 9 for our cruise! Maybe the ship won't be full!  That would be awesome, as both of our previous trips have been on full ships.



Someone must have let the word slip about how we are...no non-DISer wants to be subjected to us...



> I get to fly to St. Louis today for work through a thunderstorm band. I hate flying to begin with, this is on a commuter jet (ick!), and there are storms.



Safe journeys, Dodie.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> But can you get duct tape to match the drapes and the carpet?


~snicker~





jeanigor said:


> Someone must have let the word slip about how we are...no non-DISer wants to be subjected to us...


That's alright with me...less folks to fight with for a lounge chair! 





jeanigor said:


> Safe journeys, Dodie.


Yes Dodie...stay safe!!


----------



## jeanigor

lttlmc3 said:


> Ack!! I would die of fear!!
> 
> Oh...and do you think that means some of us will get upgraded?



It would be cool if that were the case


----------



## chirurgeon

jeanigor said:


> It would be cool if that were the case



If it doesn't cost too much, I might upgrade myself to a cat 8.

Kim


----------



## chickie

Dodie said:


> I just looked and it seems that DCL is still selling categories 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, and 9 for our cruise! Maybe the ship won't be full!  That would be awesome, as both of our previous trips have been on full ships.
> 
> I get to fly to St. Louis today for work through a thunderstorm band. I hate flying to begin with, this is on a commuter jet (ick!), and there are storms.



Dodie,
Welcome to St. Louis! Hopefully the storms won't be too bad. It's just drizzling here right now.
If you need anything while you are in town, send me a PM and I'll get you my info.
Have a safe trip!
Jackie


----------



## halliesmommy01

Dodie said:


> I just looked and it seems that DCL is still selling categories 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, and 9 for our cruise! Maybe the ship won't be full!  That would be awesome, as both of our previous trips have been on full ships.
> 
> I get to fly to St. Louis today for work through a thunderstorm band. I hate flying to begin with, this is on a commuter jet (ick!), and there are storms.



I am in St Louis. Not bad right now. Hope you miss the storms.

Becky


----------



## maiziezoe

georgemoe said:


> Ann. I've purchased from this seller on eBay twice and have been really pleased. We bought them just to have a few traders but have kept a few that we wanted as collectors. The nice thing is no dupes. We just like to have a few pins for trading. We are not collectors in the sense of the word. When we purchased it was just a lot of 13. Here is what the seller has up now.
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/snowdog!_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ



Thanks George!!   



Dodie said:


> I just looked and it seems that DCL is still selling categories 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, and 9 for our cruise! Maybe the ship won't be full!  That would be awesome, as both of our previous trips have been on full ships.
> 
> I get to fly to St. Louis today for work through a thunderstorm band. I hate flying to begin with, this is on a commuter jet (ick!), and there are storms.



Safe flight, Dodie!!


----------



## ADP

Dodie said:


> I just looked and it seems that DCL is still selling categories 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, and 9 for our cruise! Maybe the ship won't be full!  That would be awesome, as both of our previous trips have been on full ships.
> 
> I get to fly to St. Louis today for work through a thunderstorm band. I hate flying to begin with, this is on a commuter jet (ick!), and there are storms.


Safe travels Dodie!


----------



## stenogoddess

georgemoe said:


> Our coughing cat who we treated about a month ago with steroids got the cough back again and we were able to negotiate with our vet to start inhaler therapy vs. pilling. We finished another 10 day round of pills yesterday and while the cough did not clear up completely like it had with the previous pill go around, he was cough free yesterday and today.  Tonight he got his first dose of albuterol. We are using the inhaler with a device called Aero-Kat. Cool unit and he tolerated this very well vs. pilling. Hopefully this treatment will work.
> 
> Have a good night everyone.



We're having cat "issues" too.  I hope it all gets sorted soon.  Pixie Dust for your furry buddy! 



Yvet said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Just a quick note to say Hello and that we are at the happiest place on earth (for us called: second home).
> 
> We have shopped yesterday and today and tomorrow is our first Disney day....
> 
> Wheater is perfect!!!!



Welcome Home Yvet!  (I'm so jealous!)



UrsulasShadow said:


> I have had so little time lately to think about this cruise!  And it's almost here!  I hope I don't forget anything important....
> 
> 
> Duct tape....check.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I have everything.



Duct tape bathing suit, what else? 



scarlett873 said:


> Anyone notice how close we are to shutting this thread down?



No posting war, please!  I'm doing so much better at keeping up now that things have slowed down a bit.



Dodie said:


> I get to fly to St. Louis today for work through a thunderstorm band. I hate flying to begin with, this is on a commuter jet (ick!), and there are storms.



Fingers crossed for your trip!



spaddy said:


> So I won't be the only one. DH has a strict no WDW in the summer rule.  I think May might be pushing it too far, but we will see.



We have that rule too.  Ever since I was carried out of the Tarzan Rocks show from the heat.  Yeah, that was about as fun and magical as it sounds too. 



jeanigor said:


> But can you get duct tape to match the drapes and the carpet?.



These days I think you can get anything to pretty much match anything with the right stylist.  Wait, what were we talk about?.


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> Outgoing PTSO President! We are all type A aren't we!
> 
> 
> 
> Whew, I read the first sentence as was scared for you!  We have spent just about every trip out of the house doing something for the cruise.  I got all our pins out yesterday and we are going thru them with the kids tonight.  That always makes it seem close.




I'm good there - I think   We've got our pins all ready to go, too.  My sister went in January and they didn't trade at all.  So, she's giving me her pins.


----------



## MrandMissVacation

scarlett873 said:


> ~snicker~



 duct tape comes in an array of colors


----------



## winotracy

stenogoddess said:


> No posting war, please!  I'm doing so much better at keeping up now that things have slowed down a bit.


----------



## kimisabella

Madi100 said:


> Hopefully these schools will make it without us.  Hmmm, I wonder how many PTO/PTA presidents we have on the DIS boards.  I find it interesting that on this board alone there are a handful of us.  Mickey brings out the best in us



Even though I am counting down the days until June 26th - the last day of my term, I am pretty proud to be the PTA president right now.... On Thursday we had our major fundraiser, a night out/fashion show starring the teachers as models of evening gowns and such.  We had it at a catering hall w/a DJ -  we raffled off 76 baskets, jewlery, a flat screen tv, an i-touch - it was really great and after all was said and done we raised $22K.

But, I'm still glad it's over - this week alone I have 2 meetings to go to that I really could do without..


----------



## Madi100

kimisabella said:


> Even though I am counting down the days until June 26th - the last day of my term, I am pretty proud to be the PTA president right now.... On Thursday we had our major fundraiser, a night out/fashion show starring the teachers as models of evening gowns and such.  We had it at a catering hall w/a DJ -  we raffled off 76 baskets, jewlery, a flat screen tv, an i-touch - it was really great and after all was said and done we raised $22K.
> 
> 
> 
> But, I'm still glad it's over - this week alone I have 2 meetings to go to that I really could do without..



I'm proud to say I've been PTO President for 3 years, but glad it will be done.  It's kind of fun to be able to say that is your post.  Now, I'll be, um, uh, ????  Just a mom.  I've held a board position on a community organization for 4 years, and I'm done this year now.  I have no idea what I will do with my time next year.

WAY TO GO on that fundraiser!!!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

Launchpad11B said:


> The Muddy Buddy fund raiser is up to $2,725!!!  Can we reach $3,000?


 
Something tells me "yes."  




Yvet said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Just a quick note to say Hello and that we are at the happiest place on earth (for us called: second home).
> 
> We have shopped yesterday and today and tomorrow is our first Disney day....
> 
> Wheater is perfect!!!!


 
Keep posting!! Pictures!!!! 



UrsulasShadow said:


> I have had so little time lately to think about this cruise! And it's almost here! I hope I don't forget anything important....
> 
> Duct tape....check.
> 
> Looks like I have everything.


 




jeanigor said:


> But can you get duct tape to match the drapes and the carpet?


 



jeanigor said:


> Safe journeys, Dodie.


 
What HE said!!


----------



## aspen37

Dodie said:


> I just looked and it seems that DCL is still selling categories 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, and 9 for our cruise! Maybe the ship won't be full!  That would be awesome, as both of our previous trips have been on full ships.
> 
> I get to fly to St. Louis today for work through a thunderstorm band. I hate flying to begin with, this is on a commuter jet (ick!), and there are storms.



Have a safe trip.



tickledtink33 said:


> Duct tape can come in handy for lots of things.  From holding the drapes together to keep the crack of light from coming into your room in the morning to hoding together a tear in your luggage if it were to become damaged.  There are probably hundreds of uses.



Who doesn't like duct tape? 



jeanigor said:


> Do you think Tracy was ready for it? Or will she be more ready for round 2?





scarlett873 said:


> She'll probably lay ground rules for the next round...lol
> 
> 
> That's alright...we can start our own thread...LOL






scarlett873 said:


> I don't think we'll make it beyond 11 threads for the first podcast cruise...but I gotta say that we did good...who'd have thought...11 threads...





jeanigor said:


> Suppose we can have 20 threads that start with:
> "Second Ever DISUnplugged Podcast Cruise"?



She's going to kill us. 




Madi100 said:


> Paul, we still have our rootbeer float money to donate.  That should add some to your total.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully these schools will make it without us.  Hmmm, I wonder how many PTO/PTA presidents we have on the DIS boards.  I find it interesting that on this board alone there are a handful of us.  Mickey brings out the best in us
> 
> Have a good day.  Madi says she's really looking forward to meeting Lindsay.



Your girls did a great job selling root beer floats!  



Madi100 said:


> Well, I have officially been cut-off.  I am not allowed to spend anymore money preparing for this trip.  Clothes don't count, because I'd have to buy those anyway, but no more Disney pins, no more gifts.  James says enough.  The preparations are going to cost as much as the trip.



I had to cut myself off or I will not have any money to spend on the cruise. 



winotracy said:


> Hi Michelle,
> 
> I'm hoping to have the finalize schedule to you all in the next day or two, but the estimated time will be between 11:00 and 11:30 am.






UrsulasShadow said:


> I have had so little time lately to think about this cruise!  And it's almost here!  I hope I don't forget anything important....
> 
> 
> Duct tape....check.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I have everything.



 




jeanigor said:


> Morning Everyone!!! Happy Monday! I thought April was supposed to go out like a lamb?
> 
> Spent the weekend in Grand Rapids at my cousins graduation. It was fun. Even better thing is that I got out of Metro Detroit. I always seem to forget how much nicer and friendly people are when not within 50 miles of downtown.
> 
> Oh and if anybody cares....
> 
> *13 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and Buffoonery on Buses!*
> *12 Days Until 6 DIS'ers get Muddy for Give Kids the World!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jeanigor

MenashaCorp said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Launchpad11B View Post
> The Muddy Buddy fund raiser is up to $2,725!!! Can we reach $3,000?
> 
> 
> 
> Something tells me "yes."
Click to expand...


Thank you for pushing us over the limit!!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

jeanigor said:


> Thank you for pushing us over the limit!!!


 
You have limits??


----------



## ADP

MenashaCorp said:


> Something tells me "yes."


Thank you for your support Jason & Susan & everyone else.  You guys are the best.  And you are right Jason....Bawb is smiling!


----------



## dpuck1998

MenashaCorp said:


> You have limits??


----------



## aGoofyMom

jeanigor said:


> But can you get duct tape to match the drapes and the carpet?



I have lime green duct tape    It looks very nice beside the neon pink duct tape...



Dodie said:


> I just looked and it seems that DCL is still selling categories 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, and 9 for our cruise! Maybe the ship won't be full!  That would be awesome, as both of our previous trips have been on full ships.
> 
> I get to fly to St. Louis today for work through a thunderstorm band. I hate flying to begin with, this is on a commuter jet (ick!), and there are storms.



Yikes!  Stay safe!

and belated Happy Birthday to Bill.

 to your furry friend George!


----------



## chirurgeon

Muddy Buddy up to $3045.  I wonder how high we can get this?

Kim


----------



## exwdwcm

Dodie said:


> I just looked and it seems that DCL is still selling categories 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, and 9 for our cruise! Maybe the ship won't be full! That would be awesome, as both of our previous trips have been on full ships.
> 
> I get to fly to St. Louis today for work through a thunderstorm band. I hate flying to begin with, this is on a commuter jet (ick!), and there are storms.


be safe Dodie! 



tickledtink33 said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I am all packed!  Well, except for the stuff that has to go in at the last minute cause I use it everyday. This cruise is creeping up real quick now.
> 
> I used my new Wii Fit yesterday for the first time. Very cool. My calves are really sore this morning. It told me I need to be skinnier.  Big surprise. NOT!
> 
> Can't believe I leave in only 12 days.


i got my wii fit out the other day and need to actually try it out.   did you enjoy it?



kimisabella said:


> Even though I am counting down the days until June 26th - the last day of my term, I am pretty proud to be the PTA president right now.... On Thursday we had our major fundraiser, a night out/fashion show starring the teachers as models of evening gowns and such. We had it at a catering hall w/a DJ - we raffled off 76 baskets, jewlery, a flat screen tv, an i-touch - it was really great and after all was said and done we raised $22K.
> 
> But, I'm still glad it's over - this week alone I have 2 meetings to go to that I really could do without..


wow, that is awesome Andrea!  sounds like a great success! 


ugh, still not feeling well and DS decided to wake up many times last night teething.   no fun for a monday am at work when i am so tired and still sick.   

oh and i gave in and finally ordered some crocs.......i hope i like them!


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> Muddy Buddy up to $3045.  I wonder how high we can get this?
> 
> Kim



I can probably convince my fur-babies to cough up some moola for their daddy and his friends.


----------



## spaddy

aGoofyMom said:


> I have lime green duct tape    It looks very nice beside the neon pink duct tape...



I saw that at JoAnn's the other day.  It made me laugh.  I notice lime green things a lot more than I used to.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> I saw that at JoAnn's the other day.  It made me laugh.  I notice lime green things a lot more than I used to.



DP sent me a picture of a lime green Nintendo DS and asked if I wanted it for my birthday. He thinks we are addicted to the color (in the same way we're addicted to the boards).


----------



## dpuck1998

Mad a stop at Home Depot yesterday just for Mickey heads   Alien green and many other colors....


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> DP sent me a picture of a lime green Nintendo DS and asked if I wanted it for my birthday. He thinks we are addicted to the color (in the same way we're addicted to the boards).



Wait until I finish my new backpack.  I am going to post photos.  There is a large sparkly lime green mickey head on it.  I will be able to be spotted as a DISer from space. I hope to finish it tonight.


----------



## tickledtink33

exwdwcm said:


> i got my wii fit out the other day and need to actually try it out.   did you enjoy it?



It's pretty cool, I like it but I apparently suck at most of the games.  It keeps telling me I'm unbalanced.    Hmmmmm, maybe it's not referring to my game playing ability. 

It must be working, my mustles feel a little sore today.  I also get to look at my weight and BMI everyday.  Yuck!!!


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> Wait until I finish my new backpack.  I am going to post photos.  There is a large sparkly lime green mickey head on it.  I will be able to be spotted as a DISer from space. I hope to finish it tonight.



Is that like Muppets from Space?

But seriously DP points out everything that is lime green. Like I would expect a child to as he learned colors. "Look a YELLOW school bus!! Look a GREEN tree! Look at the BLUE sky."

Look, its a DIS GREEN truck!
Look, its a DIS GREEN building!


----------



## DVCsince02

Anyone know if you can get your "regular" book on kindle without buying it again?


----------



## jeanigor

Is anyone bringing anything to be autographed by a character? I'd like to; however,
a) I don't know what to bring
b) I don't want to look like a weirdo (I don't care about in front of any of my computernut friends, but the strangers I worry about)


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Is anyone bringing anything to be autographed by a character? I'd like to; however,
> a) I don't know what to bring
> b) I don't want to look like a weirdo (I don't care about in front of any of my computernut friends, but the strangers I worry about)



Not this time, but when we go back in June we are bringing 3 pillowcases with milti colored sharpies to drop off and be signed.


----------



## MrandMissVacation

jeanigor said:


> Is anyone bringing anything to be autographed by a character? I'd like to; however,
> a) I don't know what to bring
> b) I don't want to look like a weirdo (I don't care about in front of any of my computernut friends, but the strangers I worry about)



Todd,
We are bringing a picture mat that has a large white surface (got it at Michaels) to drop off at guest services along with some colorful sharpies for the characters to sign for us and return to our cabin at the end of the cruise. We will frame a family pic in this signed frame for a keep sake. I have also heard of guests dropping off a plain white pillow case to have signed.

HTH
Michelle


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


> I don't want to look like a weirdo (I don't care about in front of any of my computernut friends, but the strangers I worry about)


We'll protect you Todd if anyone gives you grief.


----------



## maiziezoe

Madi100 said:


> I'm proud to say I've been PTO President for 3 years, but glad it will be done.  It's kind of fun to be able to say that is your post.  Now, I'll be, um, uh, ????  Just a mom.  I've held a board position on a community organization for 4 years, and I'm done this year now.  I have no idea what I will do with my time next year.
> 
> WAY TO GO on that fundraiser!!!!



Nicole, I sat on our local Jaycee board for 4 years (vp- 2 times and prez once and COB once) then I decided it would be fun to sit on the board of our local town fesitval... 4 years as a secretary. I did this while I was a single mom. It was so much work, but well worth it for my two older kids. However,  I'm DONE! D.O.N.E!!  Done, done, done, done. DONE. 

I've enjoyed my year off... this is my second year off and I am starting to get bored.


Did I mention I am done? 



jeanigor said:


> Is anyone bringing anything to be autographed by a character? I'd like to; however,
> a) I don't know what to bring
> b) I don't want to look like a weirdo (I don't care about in front of any of my computernut friends, but the strangers I worry about)



I do believe we are bringing three pillowcases and sharpies. If you want to bring something, I would be more than happy to add it to our stuff so you don't look "weird" (although, I don't think you would).


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Is anyone bringing anything to be autographed by a character? I'd like to; however,
> a) I don't know what to bring
> b) I don't want to look like a weirdo (I don't care about in front of any of my computernut friends, but the strangers I worry about)



Here is a photo of the bag and pillowcase from our last cruise.  I had embroidery them before hand.






You just drop them off at guest services so you don't have to carry them around with you.


----------



## katscradle

lttlmc3 said:


> Ack!! I would die of fear!!
> 
> Oh...and do you think that means some of us will get upgraded?



We flew through a thunder storm once, and it wasn't fun.
It was the scariest trip ever.
We were coming back from WDW last year.
We had tranfered planes in Detroit and we on a small plane.
I thought we were all going to get sick.


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> It's pretty cool, I like it but I apparently suck at most of the games.  It keeps telling me I'm unbalanced.    Hmmmmm, maybe it's not referring to my game playing ability.
> 
> It must be working, my mustles feel a little sore today.  I also get to look at my weight and BMI everyday.  Yuck!!!




I love my Wii fit.
I haven't been using it alot lately, been going to the gym instead.
Don't worry about the unbalanced message, it tells me that all the time.
It also asks me if I have trouble walking.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Is anyone bringing anything to be autographed by a character? I'd like to; however,
> a) I don't know what to bring
> b) I don't want to look like a weirdo (I don't care about in front of any of my computernut friends, but the strangers I worry about)



Don't worry you will never see those people again.


----------



## katscradle

I never thought of bringing something to have signed.
However it is a very neat idea. 
I will add something to my suitcase just for that purpose.
I am finally caught up now.
Hope everyone is have a great day.
The weather here is wonderful.


----------



## spaddy

Who is going to be on a hermit crab race team with me?


----------



## katscradle

9 days to go!


----------



## disneyfan19712006

I think these last few days will go on forever. I am ready to go now. 9 more days of work I'm hoping for early release on Friday the 8th so I can finish packing. All my FE gifts are done. I gave up on a flattie, I'm not that creative. I spent more time on my magnets. I made one for our granddaughter. I'm hoping for good news on the 12th. See you all soon.


----------



## disneyfan19712006

spaddy said:


> Who is going to be on a hermit crab race team with me?



This is one thing I have never made it to. I would love to be on a team. If it dosen't interfere with Palo Brunch. I'll have to get our time first. But if I can I'm IN..


----------



## katscradle

9 days from now we will be in DTD looking around as we have dinner ressies at the rainforest cafe. (surprise for the boys.)
I will be on a mission to find the watch.


----------



## katscradle

ASK TRACY!!!
I was wondering if you can phone me!
I need to discuss something in regards to the cruise.


----------



## spaddy

disneyfan19712006 said:


> This is one thing I have never made it to. I would love to be on a team. If it dosen't interfere with Palo Brunch. I'll have to get our time first. But if I can I'm IN..



They have the races a couple of times a day.  We were not on a team, but my son was screaming his head off.  I can't believe how competitive he is.


----------



## winotracy

katscradle said:


> ASK TRACY!!!
> I was wondering if you can phone me!
> I need to discuss something in regards to the cruise.



Is it possible to email me?  I don't have international calling on my phone and I've been on the phone most of the day (on the phone right now in fact).


----------



## Madi100

katscradle said:


> 9 days from now we will be in DTD looking around as we have dinner ressies at the rainforest cafe. (surprise for the boys.)
> I will be on a mission to find the watch.



Do you want a coupon to save $5 off of your dinner purchase?  It is a friends and family thing.  If so, send me a PM with your email address, and I will forward it onto you.


----------



## robind

jeanigor said:


> Is anyone bringing anything to be autographed by a character? I'd like to; however,
> a) I don't know what to bring
> b) I don't want to look like a weirdo (I don't care about in front of any of my computernut friends, but the strangers I worry about)



I've done it on both cruises, I'm taking 2 pillowcases this time.  I'm slowing getting all the kids one - then I need to get myself one.  They also have these really nice Capt. Mickey postcards - I bought three of them and had them signed by Mickey - they were a big hit.



spaddy said:


> Who is going to be on a hermit crab race team with me?



I have always wanted to do that but I've always been a "single" - maybe we can have a DIS team.


----------



## safetymom

katscradle said:


> 9 days from now we will be in DTD looking around as we have dinner ressies at the rainforest cafe. (surprise for the boys.)
> I will be on a mission to find the watch.



The watch promo is only in the parks.  We tried at World of Disney and were told it is a park promotion.  DTD has its own promotions.


----------



## Dodie

I survived my flight-barely. It was as bad as I predicted. Have a good evening and tomorrow all! I should be back online Wednesday morning.


----------



## dzneygirl

Dodie said:


> I survived my flight-barely. It was as bad as I predicted. Have a good evening and tomorrow all! I should be back online Wednesday morning.



Glad you made it Dodie!


----------



## disneyfan19712006

dzneygirl said:


> Glad you made it Dodie!



I'm glad I wasn't flying out of DFW this morning the commute to work was bad enough.


----------



## scarlett873

And tonight begins my servitude to Macroeconomics...for the next 5 weeks...ugh...



At least I get to miss one class for a very good reason!!!


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> And tonight begins my servitude to Macroeconomics...for the next 5 weeks...ugh...
> 
> 
> 
> At least I get to miss one class for a very good reason!!!




Have fun, Brandie.  I've not had much lucky helping James on his paper.  It's a very one sided researched subject!


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> DP sent me a picture of a lime green Nintendo DS and asked if I wanted it for my birthday. He thinks we are addicted to the color (in the same way we're addicted to the boards).



On Saturday night we were going to the store in front of us a guy was driving a brand new convertible lime green Lamborghini - I was so mad I didn't have my camera with me.  What would posess someone to spend that much money on a car and choose such a hideous color


----------



## katscradle

safetymom said:


> The watch promo is only in the parks.  We tried at World of Disney and were told it is a park promotion.  DTD has its own promotions.



Well then I guess I will have to wait till the 7th to find a watch.


----------



## katscradle

O.K. well DH is home so I am off.
Have to go get the rest of the Kid's FE Gifts. 
Then off to my GF house to finish my pirate costume. 
Then when I come home the boy's will be in bed and I can start packing. 
Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## OKW Lover

Yvet said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Just a quick note to say Hello and that we are at the happiest place on earth (for us called: second home).
> 
> We have shopped yesterday and today and tomorrow is our first Disney day....
> 
> Wheater is perfect!!!!



Color me jealous.


----------



## OKW Lover

What do you suppose they are doing to King Triton?


----------



## Madi100

Anyone know how the crowds have been?  There was a post on the theme park boards that things have really slowed down, but that was a couple weeks ago.


----------



## cocowum

So I'm working on my MB poster and I thought I'd share a pic or two...













The 2 cheerleaders on top are John and Kevin... Didn't want to post their pics online. 

Just need a few more of these... and I'll be done.


----------



## OKW Lover

cocowum said:


> So I'm working on my MB poster and I thought I'd share a pic or two...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 cheerleaders on top are John and Kevin... Didn't want to post their pics online.
> 
> Just need a few more of these... and I'll be done.


Great poster Alicia!!!


----------



## Tonya2426

cocowum said:


> So I'm working on my MB poster and I thought I'd share a pic or two...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 cheerleaders on top are John and Kevin... Didn't want to post their pics online.
> 
> Just need a few more of these... and I'll be done.


 

That is sooooo funny!!!  Great job!!!


----------



## Madi100

cocowum said:


> So I'm working on my MB poster and I thought I'd share a pic or two...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 cheerleaders on top are John and Kevin... Didn't want to post their pics online.
> 
> Just need a few more of these... and I'll be done.



Great poster!  Don is hot.  If I'd have known he had muscles like that I would have married him a long time ago.


----------



## aspen37

cocowum said:


> So I'm working on my MB poster and I thought I'd share a pic or two...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 cheerleaders on top are John and Kevin... Didn't want to post their pics online.
> 
> Just need a few more of these... and I'll be done.




That is AWESOME Alicia!  You did a great job!
I was cracking up. Maybe John and Kevin will wear cheerleader outfits to the race.


----------



## kab407

Alicia, that is great!!!!!

Dang, Don is hot.


----------



## aspen37

I got my lanyard from the call-in show today.


----------



## tickledtink33

cocowum said:


> So I'm working on my MB poster and I thought I'd share a pic or two...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 cheerleaders on top are John and Kevin... Didn't want to post their pics online.
> 
> Just need a few more of these... and I'll be done.



That is awesome Alicia!


----------



## cocowum

aspen37 said:


> That is AWESOME Alicia!  You did a great job!
> I was cracking up. *Maybe John and Kevin will wear cheerleader outfits to the race*.




I think that's a great idea! 

Thanks everybody, I'm cracking up looking at it and I had to share!


----------



## cocowum

aspen37 said:


> I got my lanyard from the call-in show today.



 Congrats!


----------



## DLBDS

I've been reading some posts each day but haven't been posting much. I don't know where you guys find the time to post on here still! I am constantly in 'cruise mode'. Went to WallyWorld today and got quite a bit. Bought DD some clothes and new athletic shoes for the parks at Kohls. (HallelujahAmen!!!) Tomorrow, DD and I are gonna go see Monsters vs. Aliens with Auntie Diane and Matthew. Then we're gonna go shop a bit more. Probably go to DSW for her shoes. Made the FE gifts yesterday and packed them. They take up an entire piece of luggage! I can just about relax now. Oh, we also had to get the Tahoe fixed... No air conditioning. Not a huge deal. It only cost $312 to fix and we got the oil changed while it was there. We were sweatin' bullets though 'cause we had just spent $2K last summer to fix it. This time next week, I'll be on I-95 approaching the Georgia border. We're spending the night in Brunswick at the Microtel Inn & Suites. Never stayed in one of those before. Most of my magnets are finished. I've made a few more requests on the DISigns forum but I'm not holding my breath that they'll be completed before I leave. No big deal. I never did do what I had planned regarding the magnets. Just gonna throw some random stuff on the door. It would be cool if someone did an entire DIS Unplugged themed door. The PassPorter DCL has been quite informative. Did you guys know that the sitting tables in the cabins raised up so you could eat more comfortably? I try to read a bit in it every night before I go to bed. Hey, I just noticed that the MuddyBuddy has crossed the $3K threshold! Great job guys!!


----------



## kimisabella

Great job on the poster Alicia - it is great!!!


----------



## spaddy

Great poster Alicia.  That is not what I was expecting at all.  It is very advanced.


----------



## scarlett873

Holy cow people...not sure how I did it, but I ended up with 300 points out of a possible 300 points on my final from the microecon class!! How did THAT happen???? All I can say is thank goodness for the extra credit questions! They balanced out what I had missed...


----------



## 3guysandagal

kimisabella said:


> What is it with duct tape?  I've seen that mentioned a few times on cruise threads - is it really something that we need to bring along?



I have posted this before, but since you bring it up.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-Lnfpulwjc


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> Holy cow people...not sure how I did it, but I ended up with 300 points out of a possible 300 points on my final from the microecon class!! How did THAT happen???? All I can say is thank goodness for the extra credit questions! They balanced out what I had missed...


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> But can you get duct tape to match the drapes and the carpet?


----------



## 3guysandagal

Dodie said:


> I just looked and it seems that DCL is still selling categories 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, and 9 for our cruise! Maybe the ship won't be full!  That would be awesome, as both of our previous trips have been on full ships.
> 
> I get to fly to St. Louis today for work through a thunderstorm band. I hate flying to begin with, this is on a commuter jet (ick!), and there are storms.




Have a safe trip Dodie!!!


Hmmmmmm.....

What are the chances of being upgraded from a catagory 6?


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> Holy cow people...not sure how I did it, but I ended up with 300 points out of a possible 300 points on my final from the microecon class!! How did THAT happen???? All I can say is thank goodness for the extra credit questions! They balanced out what I had missed...



Way to go Brandie!

We need to have a cocktail to celebrate.  Any idea when?


----------



## DLBDS

scarlett873 said:


> Holy cow people...not sure how I did it, but I ended up with 300 points out of a possible 300 points on my final from the microecon class!! How did THAT happen???? All I can say is thank goodness for the extra credit questions! They balanced out what I had missed...



Way to go, girl!! Know of any way you can celebrate?


----------



## 3guysandagal

MenashaCorp said:


> You have limits??





That depends which CM you get at DATW....


----------



## shellyminnie

cocowum said:


> So I'm working on my MB poster and I thought I'd share a pic or two...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 cheerleaders on top are John and Kevin... Didn't want to post their pics online.
> 
> Just need a few more of these... and I'll be done.



That's awesome Alicia!!!! 



scarlett873 said:


> Holy cow people...not sure how I did it, but I ended up with 300 points out of a possible 300 points on my final from the microecon class!! How did THAT happen???? All I can say is thank goodness for the extra credit questions! They balanced out what I had missed...



Congrats Brandie!!!!  I have my anatomy lab final tomorrow!


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> Is that like Muppets from Space?
> 
> But seriously DP points out everything that is lime green. Like I would expect a child to as he learned colors. "Look a YELLOW school bus!! Look a GREEN tree! Look at the BLUE sky."
> 
> Look, its a DIS GREEN truck!
> Look, its a DIS GREEN building!






But at least DP is trying to share in your interests!


----------



## kimisabella

3guysandagal said:


> I have posted this before, but since you bring it up.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-Lnfpulwjc



Thanks for the laugh John


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> So I'm working on my MB poster and I thought I'd share a pic or two...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 cheerleaders on top are John and Kevin... Didn't want to post their pics online.
> 
> Just need a few more of these... and I'll be done.



That is freak'en hilarious!  Does that mean you don't need a photo anymore?  I wasn't ignoring you, just moved my desk to the basement and haven't setup my desktop PC yet with all my photos.



Madi100 said:


> Great poster!  Don is hot.  If I'd have known he had muscles like that I would have married him a long time ago.



Geeshh...I thought it was my charming personality!



kab407 said:


> Alicia, that is great!!!!!
> 
> Dang, Don is hot.



It's true



cocowum said:


> I think that's a great idea!
> 
> Thanks everybody, I'm cracking up looking at it and I had to share!



Thanks Alicia, like I needed another reason to freak out   I'm really looking forward to this, but I'm also very nervous!!


----------



## Tonya2426

The Muddy Buddies are up to *$3,225.00!!!  *


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> That is freak'en hilarious!  *Does that mean you don't need a photo anymore?*  I wasn't ignoring you, just moved my desk to the basement and haven't setup my desktop PC yet with all my photos.
> 
> 
> 
> Geeshh...I thought it was my charming personality!
> 
> 
> 
> It's true
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Alicia, like I needed another reason to freak out   I'm really looking forward to this, but I'm also very nervous!!




I don't need the photo.  I just didn't want your head to be smaller than everyone else's.


----------



## maiziezoe

cocowum said:


> So I'm working on my MB poster and I thought I'd share a pic or two...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 cheerleaders on top are John and Kevin... Didn't want to post their pics online.
> 
> Just need a few more of these... and I'll be done.



I love it!!  Too funny!!   Great job!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

scarlett873 said:


> Holy cow people...not sure how I did it, but I ended up with 300 points out of a possible 300 points on my final from the microecon class!! How did THAT happen???? All I can say is thank goodness for the extra credit questions! They balanced out what I had missed...




Congrats Brandie!!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

cocowum said:


> I just didn't want your head to be smaller than everyone else's.



Alicia -- I don't think there's any chance of that being the case...



Tonya2426 said:


> The Muddy Buddies are up to *$3,225.00!!!  *



Go Muddy Buddies Go!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

You go Brandie!

Good Luck Shelly!

Awesome poster Alicia!


----------



## 3guysandagal

kimisabella said:


> Thanks for the laugh John



Red Green rules!


----------



## cocowum

Brandie

Good luck Shelly!!!


----------



## georgemoe

Great poster Alicia. Too funny! 

Outstanding job on the final Brandie! 



3guysandagal said:


> Red Green rules!



So he does. So he does.


----------



## firsttimemom

scarlett873 said:


> Holy cow people...not sure how I did it, but I ended up with 300 points out of a possible 300 points on my final from the microecon class!! How did THAT happen???? All I can say is thank goodness for the extra credit questions! They balanced out what I had missed...




WAY 2 GO!!!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

From the "Everything you did not need to know about the Disney Cruise Lines" file.  Here is the Radio System breakdown for the Wonder.  They use a computer controlled, Motorola Trunked radio system. (My propeller is spinning!!)  It is about 10 years out-of-date but still pretty high tech.

System Name:	Disney Cruise Lines: Disney Wonder
Location:	        Lake Buena Vista, FL
County:		Brevard
System Type:	Motorola Type II Smartnet
System Voice:	Analog

System ID List

System ID   	Connect Tone  
5F38   		83.72  

Misc System Information

 457.525  (110.9 PL) is used during docking at Port Canaveral, Nassau, and Castaway Cay. This is all crew involved in the docking process.

Name	Freqs	 	 	 	 
Primary	855.76250 	856.78750 	857.88750 	858.81250c  859.81250

All Talkgroups

DEC 	        HEX 	Mode         Alpha Tag	
17616 	44d 	A 		Housekeeping  	
17648 	44f 	A 		Guest Services   
17680 	451 	A 		Technicians  	 
17712 	453 	A 		Entertainment  	 
17776 	457 	A 		Crew  	 
17872 	45d 	A 		Elevators  	 
17904 	45f 	A 		Service  	
17936 	461 	A 		Beach Blanket  	 
18064 	469 	A 		Electricians


----------



## 3guysandagal

Your poster is awesome Alicia!!

Great job!


----------



## exwdwcm

the poster is so good Alicia!   

and yeah on the final Brandie- great news!


----------



## 3guysandagal

All caught up....

Anyone else finding the boards slowwwwww?


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> All caught up....
> 
> Anyone else finding the boards slowwwwww?



Here and there John. Earlier I went to quote a post and it hung there for at least a minute or so before a could compose a response. This reply to you was somewhat speedy.


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> Here and there John. Earlier I went to quote a post and it hung there for at least a minute or so before a could compose a response. This reply to you was somewhat speedy.



After I asked George I noticed my machine was running a complete Virus Scan.
Its done now so I will see how this goes.

That was quick.....


----------



## 3guysandagal

So.....

How is everyone this evening?


----------



## dpuck1998

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Alicia -- I don't think there's any chance of that being the case...
> 
> 
> 
> Go Muddy Buddies Go!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

I've been reading some post here on the Unplugged Forum that some of you may be nervous to meet the other DISers.  Are you?


----------



## cocowum

DVCsince02 said:


> I've been reading some post here on the Unplugged Forum that some of you may be nervous to meet the other DISers.  Are you?



I'm nervous.


----------



## 3guysandagal

We have met some of you before....




I'M TERRIFIED!!!!!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> I've been reading some post here on the Unplugged Forum that some of you may be nervous to meet the other DISers.  Are you?







3guysandagal said:


> We have met some of you before....
> 
> 
> I'M TERRIFIED!!!!!!!



And now you know why!


----------



## DVCsince02

I am not nervous in the least about meeting any of you, I'll talk to anyone who will listen.


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> I am not nervous in the least about meeting any  of you, but that is my personality.  I'll talk to anyone who will listen.



Stop!  You're just making it worse


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> I've been reading some post here on the Unplugged Forum that some of you may be nervous to meet the other DISers.  Are you?





cocowum said:


> I'm nervous.





3guysandagal said:


> We have met some of you before....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'M TERRIFIED!!!!!!!





DVCsince02 said:


> I am not nervous in the least about meeting any  of you, but that is my personality.  I'll talk to anyone who will listen.


I'm not that nervous.  I've met many of you, and I feel like I know those I haven't met through the boards.  I've seen some of your pictures.  Heck, I was holding Jen for a picture during Mousefest, plus Todd, Puck, and Kathy were there as well.


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> Stop!  You're just making it worse



What?

I guess I run with the mind set of I know most of you anyways.  If you don't like me now, you probably won't like me in 2 week.  I'm very much, what you see is what you get.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

3guysandagal said:


> We have met some of you before....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'M TERRIFIED!!!!!!!



Hey!

We resemble that...........

And here I thought we behaved that night!!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> What?
> 
> I guess I run with the mind set of I know most of you anyways.  If you don't like me now, you probably won't like me in 2 week.  I'm very much, what you see is what you get.



I have no doubt I'll enjoy everyones company!  I'm a watch and see type, I'll manage, but I just need that first drink to get me going  

Off to bed, gotta go in to work super early tomorrow!


----------



## ADP

cocowum said:


> So I'm working on my MB poster and I thought I'd share a pic or two...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 cheerleaders on top are John and Kevin... Didn't want to post their pics online.
> Just need a few more of these... and I'll be done.


Alicia....This is hysterical!    I can't wait to see it in person.    Thanks for putting it together.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Thought I would throw this out there if anyone else wants to use it.


----------



## cocowum

ADP said:


> Alicia....This is hysterical!    I can't wait to see it in person.    Thanks for putting it together.


----------



## firsttimemom

that poster is a riot! Not sure if it's john or kevin, but he has some amazing legs!



cocowum said:


> So I'm working on my MB poster and I thought I'd share a pic or two...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 cheerleaders on top are John and Kevin... Didn't want to post their pics online.
> 
> Just need a few more of these... and I'll be done.


----------



## DLBDS

dpuck1998 said:


> I have no doubt I'll enjoy everyones company!  *I'm a watch and see type, I'll manage, but I just need that first drink to get me going *
> 
> Off to bed, gotta go in to work super early tomorrow!



I'm just like you, Don.


----------



## DLBDS

3guysandagal said:


> Thought I would throw this out there if anyone else wants to use it.



Thanks for posting it! I don't really have much representing the DIS.


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> Holy cow people...not sure how I did it, but I ended up with 300 points out of a possible 300 points on my final from the microecon class!! How did THAT happen???? All I can say is thank goodness for the extra credit questions! They balanced out what I had missed...


WTG Brandie    I don't think we should call you B anymore...It should be A.


----------



## 3guysandagal

dpuck1998 said:


> I have no doubt I'll enjoy everyones company!  I'm a watch and see type, I'll manage, but I just need that first drink to get me going
> 
> Off to bed, gotta go in to work super early tomorrow!



G'Nite Don.


Wait and see...............wait and see.................


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> I've been reading some post here on the Unplugged Forum that some of you may be nervous to meet the other DISers.  Are you?



Nope!  Looking  forward to it.


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> I am not nervous in the least about meeting any of you, I'll talk to anyone who will listen.


----------



## 3guysandagal

DLBDS said:


> Thanks for posting it! I don't really have much representing the DIS.




I have a few Dis things.....

Any one else want to see?


----------



## DLBDS

DVCsince02 said:


> I've been reading some post here on the Unplugged Forum that some of you may be nervous to meet the other DISers.  Are you?



I'm not that nervous now but I know I'll be a wreck on the drive over there. I'm not setting foot on that beach without my... oh, what the heck was the name of that drink?! It sounded like a pina colada but not. Nicole? Dodie? I think one of you talked about it. Anyway, when I'm good and liquored-up, then (and ONLY then) will I stumble onto that beach! Nicole, I might need ya to hold me hand a day early.... for support. I'll be a bit tipsy.


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> Holy cow people...not sure how I did it, but I ended up with 300 points out of a possible 300 points on my final from the microecon class!! How did THAT happen???? All I can say is thank goodness for the extra credit questions! They balanced out what I had missed...



Congrats!


----------



## DLBDS

3guysandagal said:


> I have a few Dis things.....
> 
> Any one else want to see?



ME! ME! I do!


----------



## kab407

DLBDS said:


> I'm not that nervous now but I know I'll be a wreck on the drive over there. I'm not setting foot on that beach without my... oh, what the heck was the name of that drink?! It sounded like a pina colada but not. Nicole? Dodie? I think one of you talked about it. Anyway, when I'm good and liquored-up, then (and ONLY then) will I stumble onto that beach! Nicole, I might need ya to hold me hand a day early.... for support. I'll be a bit tipsy.



Konk Koooler Dara? 

Relax, you'll be fine.


----------



## kab407

My flattie is laminate to protect it from the elements (water, sand, spilled beer).

I made a few magnets.

My FE are 80% done.

I just have to pack.  This weekend.

night all....


----------



## DLBDS

kab407 said:


> Konk Koooler Dara?
> 
> Relax, you'll be fine.





kab407 said:


> My flattie is laminate to protect it from the elements (water, sand, spilled beer).
> 
> I made a few magnets.
> 
> My FE are 80% done.
> 
> I just have to pack.  This weekend.
> 
> night all....




No, that's not it. But, I just found it by googling "specialty drinks tambu bar polynesian resort disney". It's the PINA COLAVA. Looking forward to trying it. 

G'night Kathy!

BTW, you left out that 4th element.... SPEW.


----------



## kab407

DLBDS said:


> No, that's not it. But, I just found it by googling "specialty drinks tambu bar polynesian resort disney". It's the PINA COLAVA. Looking forward to trying it.
> 
> G'night Kathy!
> 
> BTW, you left out that 4th element.... SPEW.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Here you go Dara!!


----------



## DLBDS

3guysandagal said:


> Here you go Dara!



OMG! That is sooo AWESOME! Thank you!! (I've already saved it to my computer!)


----------



## tickledtink33

3guysandagal said:


> Here you go Dara!!



Totally cool John.  Oh my, the magnets I"m giving out as part of my FE gift are going to look so boring compared to this.


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> I've been reading some post here on the Unplugged Forum that some of you may be nervous to meet the other DISers.  Are you?



N.... na... nnnn na.... No.


----------



## DLBDS

georgemoe said:


> N.... na... nnnn na.... No.


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> Thought I would throw this out there if anyone else wants to use it.



Nice John. I like that. No duct tape font?


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> I have a few Dis things.....
> 
> Any one else want to see?



Start the parade.


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> Holy cow people...not sure how I did it, but I ended up with 300 points out of a possible 300 points on my final from the microecon class!! How did THAT happen???? All I can say is thank goodness for the extra credit questions! They balanced out what I had missed...



That is so great!!!! 




cocowum said:


> I don't need the photo.  I just didn't want your head to be smaller than everyone else's.







3guysandagal said:


> So.....
> 
> How is everyone this evening?



I'm great, how are you John?
Not to many more days for you guys.



DVCsince02 said:


> I've been reading some post here on the Unplugged Forum that some of you may be nervous to meet the other DISers.  Are you?





cocowum said:


> I'm nervous.





DVCsince02 said:


> I am not nervous in the least about meeting any of you, I'll talk to anyone who will listen.





ADP said:


> I'm not that nervous.  I've met many of you, and I feel like I know those I haven't met through the boards.  I've seen some of your pictures.  Heck, I was holding Jen for a picture during Mousefest, plus Todd, Puck, and Kathy were there as well.



I'm not nervous about meet any of you. I am really excited to meet all of you. 
Now posting here for the first that made me nervous.


----------



## firsttimemom

DVCsince02 said:


> I've been reading some post here on the Unplugged Forum that some of you may be nervous to meet the other DISers.  Are you?



yes!


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> Thought I would throw this out there if anyone else wants to use it.



That is great John! 


dpuck1998 said:


> I have no doubt I'll enjoy everyones company!  I'm a watch and see type, I'll manage, but I just need that first drink to get me going
> 
> Off to bed, gotta go in to work super early tomorrow!



I use to be like this too. When I was in High School a lot of people thought I was stuck up. It wasn't that, it was I just liked to sit back and scope out the situation. I was like this till a few years ago when I starting working in the hardware store. I had to just jump-in and start talking to people. 





3guysandagal said:


> Here you go Dara!!



What else do you have John? Those are great. You will see these on my door.


----------



## maiziezoe

DVCsince02 said:


> I've been reading some post here on the Unplugged Forum that some of you may be nervous to meet the other DISers.  Are you?



Just a little. More nervous about motion sickness. 



3guysandagal said:


> Thought I would throw this out there if anyone else wants to use it.



Love it!


----------



## WebmasterMike

3guysandagal said:


> Here you go Dara!!



John, I see that great minds think alike......


----------



## DLBDS

maiziezoe said:


> Just a little. *More nervous about motion sickness.*
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!



Bought some Bonine at WallyWorld today.  Oh, and just in case your gonna get your own, it's were the Tylenol is. It took me a good while to finally locate it.... on the very bottom shelf. Fortunately, I looked it up online so I would know what the box looked like before I went. (Not sure why I thought to do this but I did. ) I never would have found it otherwise. Just look for a blue box.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> I've been reading some post here on the Unplugged Forum that some of you may be nervous to meet the other DISers.  Are you?


You know i'm nervous!!! But i'm always nervous initially...after a minute or two, i'll be fine!


----------



## scarlett873

3guysandagal said:


> G'Nite Don.
> 
> 
> Wait and see...............wait and see.................


Shhhh...don't scare him!! I get to meet him first!!! We have a date this Friday night...well, along with our respective spouses of course...


----------



## 3guysandagal

One more for a teaser.......




This is a Disney photo I believe, so credit due there....

By the way, the others are either Dis pics or net finds, so again not mine......

But I do alter them a bit......




















Wait until you see mine! 







no wait, that didn't come out right......


----------



## scarlett873

Awesome pics John!! 

Thanks for the congrats everyone! I'm still in shock...I truly don't know how I did it...You should've seen my face when I saw that score on MY test! And I will have to make up a midterm that i'll miss while on the cruise when I get back, but it'll so be worth it...


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> You know i'm nervous!!! But i'm always nervous initially...after a minute or two, i'll be fine!


 
Nervous?!?!  What are you nervous about?  

You already know me, Mindy, Shelly, Aaron, Paul, Alicia, Yvette, Emiel, Lori, Rick, Kim, John, Katherine, Chris, Tracy and the Podcasters.  (I'm sorry if there were other people at Mousefest that are going on the cruise that I have forgotten, it's late.)


----------



## scarlett873

Tonya2426 said:


> Nervous?!?!  What are you nervous about?
> 
> You already know me, Mindy, Shelly, Aaron, Paul, Alicia, Yvette, Emiel, Lori, Rick, Kim, John, Katherine, Chris, Tracy and the Podcasters.  (I'm sorry if there were other people at Mousefest that are going on the cruise that I have forgotten, it's late.)


But I haven't met Jen, Don, Todd, and others...and heck...I was nervous meeting you people too!


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> But I haven't met Jen, Don, Todd, and others...and heck...I was nervous meeting you people too!


 
Well, if you were nervous meeting me then you were only nervous for about 2 seconds.   I seem to remember we shouted each others name and then hugged before we went on Star Tours (w/the Flatties of course.)


----------



## Tonya2426

3guysandagal said:


> Here you go Dara!!


 

Those are great John!!!!

If've posted this before but in case anyone wants to make some cruise magnets or signs, I have a photobucket file with lots of stuff to copy and use  http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w98/Tonya2426/Disney%20Cruise%20Clip%20Art/  (I have been "borrowing" from the DISigners of a while just for this type of occassion.)


----------



## 3guysandagal

Tonya2426 said:


> Those are great John!!!!
> 
> If've posted this before but in case anyone wants to make some cruise magnets or signs, I have a photobucket file with lots of stuff to copy and use  http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w98/Tonya2426/Disney%20Cruise%20Clip%20Art/  (I have been "borrowing" from the DISigners of a while just for this type of occassion.)



Thanks Tonya!
Good Stuff!


----------



## maiziezoe

DLBDS said:


> Bought some Bonine at WallyWorld today.  Oh, and just in case your gonna get your own, it's were the Tylenol is. It took me a good while to finally locate it.... on the very bottom shelf. Fortunately, I looked it up online so I would know what the box looked like before I went. (Not sure why I thought to do this but I did. ) I never would have found it otherwise. Just look for a blue box.



Thanks Dara!!

I went to Target last week and got Bonine, Dramamine, Bonine for kids and something all natural you put behind your ear.   I will try everything and anything.  I have motion sickness pretty bad... I get sick playing video games. Blech.


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


> I've been reading some post here on the Unplugged Forum that some of you may be nervous to meet the other DISers.  Are you?



I'm scared to death   Of those I've not met AND those I have


----------



## dis2cruise

winotracy said:


> I'm scared to death   Of those I've not met AND those I have



well.....  I am a nice person but kinda shy   but once you get to know me   ....just kidding   looking to have a great time and meet a lot of new dis unplugged friends


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> WTG Brandie    I don't think we should call you B anymore...It should be A.



Umm...Did you just call BrandiE what I think you called her?



DLBDS said:


> Bought some Bonine at WallyWorld today.  Oh, and just in case your gonna get your own, it's were the Tylenol is. It took me a good while to finally locate it.... on the very bottom shelf. Fortunately, I looked it up online so I would know what the box looked like before I went. (Not sure why I thought to do this but I did. ) I never would have found it otherwise. Just look for a blue box.



I found it behind the pharmacy counter at Target. The Dramamine was on the shelf, but they had bonine behind the counter  and the earplanes behind the counter too


----------



## dpuck1998

FYI for us AKV peeps...

Where is Kidani Village located?

    When arriving at the Animal Kingdom Lodge, Jambo House is the first section of the resort you encounter. Kidani Village is located about a half-mile further down the road. *There is a walkway connecting these two sections.* The Animal Kingdom theme park is nearby, however you cannot walk there. You must drive or take Disney transportation.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

winotracy said:


> I'm scared to death   Of those I've not met AND those I have



Heyheyhey....I'm right here...


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> You know i'm nervous!!! But i'm always nervous initially...after a *drink* or two, i'll be fine!



Fixed.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> Anyone know how the crowds have been?  There was a post on the theme park boards that things have really slowed down, but that was a couple weeks ago.



Cinderella89 (a college program CM who works at Epcot Outdoor Food and Beverage) said it has been dead since Easter. Here's hoping the trend continues another couple weeks.



cocowum said:


> I think that's a great idea!
> 
> Thanks everybody, I'm cracking up looking at it and I had to share!



Alicia!!! That is freaking hilarious!!! I love it!



scarlett873 said:


> Holy cow people...not sure how I did it, but I ended up with 300 points out of a possible 300 points on my final from the microecon class!! How did THAT happen???? All I can say is thank goodness for the extra credit questions! They balanced out what I had missed...



You shouldn't doubt yourself. You studied and worked hard, you should know that it will pay off.



3guysandagal said:


> What are the chances of being upgraded from a catagory 6?



Probably greater than being upgraded from a Cat 5?




k5jmh said:


> From the "Everything you did not need to know about the Disney Cruise Lines" file.



Thanks Mike. I'm not quite sure for what, but thanks.



DVCsince02 said:


> I've been reading some post here on the Unplugged Forum that some of you may be nervous to meet the other DISers.  Are you?





scarlett873 said:


> But I haven't met Jen, Don, Todd, and others...and heck...I was nervous meeting you people too!





ADP said:


> I'm not that nervous.  I've met many of you, and I feel like I know those I haven't met through the boards.  I've seen some of your pictures.  Heck, I was holding Jen for a picture during Mousefest, plus Todd, Puck, and Kathy were there as well.



I'm not nervous either. Thanks to the boards, a lot of us know each other--even if it isn't in normal face to face style.



3guysandagal said:


> Thought I would throw this out there if anyone else wants to use it.



Thanks John...I think I am going to "borrow" that!



kab407 said:


> My flattie is laminate to protect it from the elements (water, sand, spilled beer).
> I made a few magnets.
> My FE are 80% done.
> I just have to pack.  This weekend.
> night all....



Spilled beer? Perish the thought, that's wasteful and isn't in line with the Environmentality of Disney.  



DLBDS said:


> Bought some Bonine at WallyWorld today.  Oh, and just in case your gonna get your own, it's were the Tylenol is. It took me a good while to finally locate it.... on the very bottom shelf. Fortunately, I looked it up online so I would know what the box looked like before I went. (Not sure why I thought to do this but I did. ) I never would have found it otherwise. Just look for a blue box.



By the Tylenol? Hmmm. Weird. Guess it shows I still haven't bought it, doesn't it?



winotracy said:


> I'm scared to death   Of those I've not met AND those I have



Is there a special rider on trip insurance to cover that? Would it be considered ADD or a pre-existing condition since you were aware of it prior to sailing?


----------



## jeanigor

Morning all!!! We have officially left the teens behind us!!!

*12 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and Buffoonery on Buses!*
*11 Days Until 6 DIS'ers get Muddy for Give Kids the World!*


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> Cinderella89 (a college program CM who works at Epcot Outdoor Food and Beverage) said it has been dead since Easter. Here's hoping the trend continues another couple weeks.



Good morning everyone.

I've used it three times now and I'm a fan of touringplansdotcom crowd calendar. It wouldn't be for EMH/rope droppers as they have you avoid EMH. I feel I can do *more* with less hours and less crowds than I can with more hours and *MORE CROWDS*. FYI

http://www.touringplans.com/tp2/UG2_index.php?PageID=14


----------



## winotracy

UrsulasShadow said:


> Heyheyhey....I'm right here...



You are who I fear most


----------



## DVCsince02

georgemoe said:


> Fixed.








I'm glad I posted that question.  I hope everyone feels a bit better knowing they aren't the only one who is nervous (well, except me and ADP and Tonya and Anna and Todd and .....).


----------



## ADP

georgemoe said:


> N.... na... nnnn na.... No.





dpuck1998 said:


> Umm...Did you just call BrandiE what I think you called her?


In this case A is for Excellent!   


dpuck1998 said:


> FYI for us AKV peeps...
> Where is Kidani Village located?
> When arriving at the Animal Kingdom Lodge, Jambo House is the first section of the resort you encounter. Kidani Village is located about a half-mile further down the road. *There is a walkway connecting these two sections.* The Animal Kingdom theme park is nearby, however you cannot walk there. You must drive or take Disney transportation.


I can't wait to check this place out in person.  I found these videos on the DVC Misc forum.  They are really good and give you a sense of the inside of the resort.  I was surprised the person taking the video get a shot of our names on the Kidani Village tapestry in the library.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2160468


winotracy said:


> You are who I fear most


Who?  Mindy?  Well, I don't blame ya.....


----------



## scarlett873

Gooooooooooooooooood morning people!! 

It's pretty rainy and dreary here today. Blech...as long as the severe storms stay away...

Must go find a dry cleaner close to home (always used one that was on the way to work before and it's kinda out of the way now) and tan. Then we're on babysitting duty tonight. My sister and her DH never get date night so we told them we'd babysit the munchkins while they went to a movie or something...


----------



## tmli

ASK TRACY QUESTION......

I am sorry if this has been asked.....will we be notified by email or some other method as to palo times, and the other things we signed up for?  Or will this be given to us when we board.


----------



## DVCsince02

More taunting...


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31557799&posted=1#post31557799


----------



## kimisabella

9 more days for us - we are now in the single digits 

As for being nervous - I'm not nervous myself, but I'm a little nervous for my DH - he isn't as into the DIS like I am and I think he's going to be more shy and apprehensive around everyone


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> I've been reading some post here on the Unplugged Forum that some of you may be nervous to meet the other DISers.  Are you?




ME!!!  Although in the last month or so it's gotten less that way.  But, yeah, I'm scared of all of you.



dpuck1998 said:


> I have no doubt I'll enjoy everyones company!  I'm a watch and see type, I'll manage, but I just need that first drink to get me going.



Will you get me one too, please?  I might need a couple.



DLBDS said:


> I'm not that nervous now but I know I'll be a wreck on the drive over there. I'm not setting foot on that beach without my... oh, what the heck was the name of that drink?! It sounded like a pina colada but not. Nicole? Dodie? I think one of you talked about it. Anyway, when I'm good and liquored-up, then (and ONLY then) will I stumble onto that beach! Nicole, I might need ya to hold me hand a day early.... for support. I'll be a bit tipsy.



I'll hold your hand, Dara!!


winotracy said:


> I'm scared to death   Of those I've not met AND those I have



It's a good thing there's a couple normal ones like me, Tracy.


----------



## scarlett873

Madi100 said:


> It's a good thing there's a couple normal ones like me, Tracy.


Now that's just about the funniest thing I think i've read in a long time!


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> Now that's just about the funniest thing I think i've read in a long time!



I checked for typos, what's so funny????


----------



## tickledtink33

Good morning

It's going to be 91 degrees here in Massachusetts today.


----------



## scarlett873

Madi100 said:


> I checked for typos, what's so funny????



Normal...none of us are normal!!! Tracy may have been at one time, but i'm sure that we managed to drive her mad months ago...


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> Normal...none of us are normal!!! Tracy may have been at one time, but i'm sure that we managed to drive her mad months ago...



Shhh, if i keep telling myself I'm normal I appear a little more sane.


----------



## shellyminnie

Gooood Morning!!!!

I have my anatomy lab final today so I won't be around much but I just wanted to comment on a few things:

More taunting from the podcast crew!!! They just don't stop . . . 

I was nervous meeting everyone at Mousefest, this time not so much!!! I am actually a very quiet and shy person until I get to know you but I feel like I know everyone already! And some of you I do know from MF. So, to me it will be like seeing old friends again!! 

I can't wait!!!! Tomorrow I will be in single digits!!!!  I have soooooo much left to do plus getting ready for finals!! 

On a sadder note, as you know, today is the one year anniversary of Bawb's passing. I actually didn't start listening to the podcast until soon after Bawb died. In fact I think the first podcast I listened to was Bawb's Memorial Show. Since then, I have gone back and listened to every podcast. I fell in love with Bawb and his quirkiness. I never had the privelege of meeting Bawb in person but I feel like I lost part of my family. I had the privelege of talking to Diana in August at the DWFB meet and was very touched by her love of Bawb. They worshipped each other and drove each other nuts I'm sure. They remind me of my Grandparents who have been married for 63 years!! They adore each other but they certainly drive each other nuts!!! I continue to think about Bawb on a daily basis and all of the lives he has touched. I know he will be looking down on all of us next weekend and smiling!! Bawb would have had the time of his life on the cruise, but he will be with us in spirit!!!

We miss you Bawb!!


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> Shhh, if i keep telling myself I'm normal I appear a little more sane.



And if I keep telling myself I am going to be taller and have blue eyes, it'll work too, right?

You know what they say: Wish in one hand......


----------



## aGoofyMom

jeanigor said:


> Is that like Muppets from Space?
> 
> But seriously DP points out everything that is lime green. Like I would expect a child to as he learned colors. "Look a YELLOW school bus!! Look a GREEN tree! Look at the BLUE sky."
> 
> Look, its a DIS GREEN truck!
> Look, its a DIS GREEN building!



DD does this...



Dodie said:


> I survived my flight-barely. It was as bad as I predicted. Have a good evening and tomorrow all! I should be back online Wednesday morning.






scarlett873 said:


> Holy cow people...not sure how I did it, but I ended up with 300 points out of a possible 300 points on my final from the microecon class!! How did THAT happen???? All I can say is thank goodness for the extra credit questions! They balanced out what I had missed...



  Way to go!!!!



k5jmh said:


> From the "Everything you did not need to know about the Disney Cruise Lines" file.  Here is the Radio System breakdown for the Wonder.  They use a computer controlled, Motorola Trunked radio system. (My propeller is spinning!!)  It is about 10 years out-of-date but still pretty high tech.
> 
> System Name:	Disney Cruise Lines: Disney Wonder
> Location:	        Lake Buena Vista, FL
> County:		Brevard
> System Type:	Motorola Type II Smartnet
> System Voice:	Analog
> 
> System ID List
> 
> System ID   	Connect Tone
> 5F38   		83.72
> 
> Misc System Information
> 
> 457.525  (110.9 PL) is used during docking at Port Canaveral, Nassau, and Castaway Cay. This is all crew involved in the docking process.
> 
> Name	Freqs
> Primary	855.76250 	856.78750 	857.88750 	858.81250c  859.81250
> 
> All Talkgroups
> 
> DEC 	        HEX 	Mode         Alpha Tag
> 17616 	44d 	A 		Housekeeping
> 17648 	44f 	A 		Guest Services
> 17680 	451 	A 		Technicians
> 17712 	453 	A 		Entertainment
> 17776 	457 	A 		Crew
> 17872 	45d 	A 		Elevators
> 17904 	45f 	A 		Service
> 17936 	461 	A 		Beach Blanket
> 18064 	469 	A 		Electricians



AGGHHHHH - tooooo close to work related for me! 



Alicia - the poster is AWESOME!

John - Grahpics are great - I will be borrowing!

Add me to the list of slightly nervous.   I am looking forward to it, but I am always shy in meeting new people...even ones I have talked to for months.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

DLBDS said:


> I'm not that nervous now but I know I'll be a wreck on the drive over there. I'm not setting foot on that beach without my... oh, what the heck was the name of that drink?! It sounded like a pina colada but not. Nicole? Dodie? I think one of you talked about it. Anyway, when I'm good and liquored-up, then (and ONLY then) will I stumble onto that beach! Nicole, I might need ya to hold me hand a day early.... for support. I'll be a bit tipsy.



So Dara, you're saying as neighbors we shouldn't be out in the hallway waiting to ambush you with the welcome wagon when you come aboard?



Tonya2426 said:


> Nervous?!?!  What are you nervous about?
> 
> You already know me, Mindy, Shelly, Aaron, Paul, Alicia, Yvette, Emiel, Lori, Rick, Kim, John, Katherine, Chris, Tracy and the Podcasters.  (I'm sorry if there were other people at Mousefest that are going on the cruise that I have forgotten, it's late.)



I'm surprised she didn't cancel the first possible chance after meeting us at the DATW at MF!



winotracy said:


> You are who I fear most



I must concur with this one!



Madi100 said:


> Shhh, if i keep telling myself I'm normal I appear a little more sane.



Yeah, we'll go with that one!


Morning everyone!

I too still think about Bawb on a daily basis, and truly miss his genuine heart.


----------



## winotracy

tmli said:


> ASK TRACY QUESTION......
> 
> I am sorry if this has been asked.....will we be notified by email or some other method as to palo times, and the other things we signed up for?  Or will this be given to us when we board.



Yes.  I am working on this.  I am hoping to send out something by midweek (yes, I realize that is tomorrow  )



DVCsince02 said:


> More taunting...
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31557799&posted=1#post31557799



I know the secret 



scarlett873 said:


> Normal...none of us are normal!!! Tracy may have been at one time, but i'm sure that we managed to drive her mad months ago...



me, mad?


----------



## tmli

winotracy said:


> Yes.  I am working on this.  I am hoping to send out something by midweek (yes, I realize that is tomorrow  )
> 
> 
> 
> I know the secret
> 
> 
> 
> me, mad?




Thanks Tracy, perhaps if you let go of the burden of John's secret and told us it would make it easier for you to concentrate on these other things you have to do.  Just trying to help!


----------



## kab407

Madi100 said:


> It's a good thing there's a couple normal ones like me, Tracy.



Says she who dreams of pushing people over board.


----------



## georgemoe

aGoofyMom said:


> Add me to the list of slightly nervous.   I am looking forward to it, but I am always shy in meeting new people...even ones I have talked to for months.



Hi Donna. I would be nervous as well if expected to provide a belly dance show to the whole ship.


----------



## chirurgeon

I have only 8 more wake ups before for the day I leave.  Today and the day I leave don't count.  I have to do the name on my FE, make my flattie and iron and pack.  It had been so lousy hot here the past 3 days.  Our AC is dead and I just haven't felt like doing much of anything.  The temps break today thankfully. The flattie is next on my list.

Kim


----------



## kab407

ALMOST!!!!!!


----------



## Marla Hellwig

Happy Tuesday to one and all


----------



## georgemoe

kab407 said:


> ALMOST!!!!!!



oooooooooooo ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ..........


----------



## exwdwcm

dpuck1998 said:


> I have no doubt I'll enjoy everyones company! I'm a watch and see type, I'll manage, but I just need that first drink to get me going
> 
> Off to bed, gotta go in to work super early tomorrow!


same with me, i can be a bit shy until i know you.   drinks help.  I am not nervous though at all.  other than nervous about keeping everyone's names straight.  I am bad enough with names as it is, and now i have to keep screen names and real names matched up and straight.  I can just blame it on the alcohol if i forget? 



kab407 said:


> My flattie is laminate to protect it from the elements (water, sand, spilled beer).
> 
> I made a few magnets.
> 
> My FE are 80% done.
> 
> I just have to pack. This weekend.
> 
> night all....


coming along nicely Kathy!  

need to start my flatties today! 



DLBDS said:


> No, that's not it. But, I just found it by googling "specialty drinks tambu bar polynesian resort disney". It's the PINA COLAVA. Looking forward to trying it.
> 
> G'night Kathy!
> 
> BTW, you left out that 4th element.... SPEW.


I LOVE the pina colava, i'll be having one too.   i try and have one each time i stop by the Poly.  

Weather is still crappy here- rainy, foggy.  Supposed to rain all week too.  hoping to knock some things off the to do list today.


----------



## DVCsince02

1


2



3



4


It's time for a posting war!


6 pages to go to 250!


----------



## scarlett873

Woooo!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

So, what cha wanna talk about?


----------



## scarlett873

I haven't been around for a war in awhile! 

So...give me a topic...


----------



## jeanigor

Today isn't shaping up to be the greatest of days....

At 4:30 this morning my puppy was having a bad dream and preceded to piddle all over my pillow.

We just let one of our senior estimator go.

But I am sure we can turn it around.


----------



## dpuck1998

exwdwcm said:


> same with me, i can be a bit shy until i know you.   drinks help.  I am not nervous though at all.  other than nervous about keeping everyone's names straight.  I am bad enough with names as it is, and now i have to keep screen names and real names matched up and straight.  I can just blame it on the alcohol if i forget?
> 
> coming along nicely Kathy!
> 
> need to start my flatties today!
> 
> I LOVE the pina colava, i'll be having one too.   i try and have one each time i stop by the Poly.
> 
> Weather is still crappy here- rainy, foggy.  Supposed to rain all week too.  hoping to knock some things off the to do list today.



Let me apologize right now for not knowing any ones name.  Since I coach I can usually remember quickly, but I need a face to put with the name.  Heck I can't even remember all 5....or was it 6 wives!!


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Today isn't shaping up to be the greatest of days....
> 
> At 4:30 this morning my puppy was having a bad dream and preceded to piddle all over my pillow.
> 
> We just let one of our senior estimator go.
> 
> But I am sure we can turn it around.


Well that sucks...hope your day gets better!!


----------



## jeanigor

What is something everyone wants to do when we are at WDW....


----------



## DVCsince02

Todd, what a day!

Let's turn that frown upsidedown.


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> Let me apologize right now for not knowing any ones name.  Since I coach I can usually remember quickly, but I need a face to put with the name.  Heck I can't even remember all 5....or was it 6 wives!!


No worries...we'll make sure that you remember us...


You may be having nightmares about us for years to come!


----------



## DVCsince02

I want to do TSM, we haven't done it yet.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> What is something everyone wants to do when we are at WDW....


To ride ToT and Toy Story Mania with my friends!!


----------



## jeanigor

@ DS-TSM
@ AK-Everest
@ Epcot- Soarin', M2Mars would be nice, & DATW
@ MK- not sure


----------



## DVCsince02

Plus it will be nice to ride with my husband instead of doing the parent swap...LOL.


----------



## scarlett873

I haven't ridden EE yet either...looking forward to that one!


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> It's time for a posting war!
> 
> 
> 6 pages to go to 250!



Go ahead with your posting war.  When you hit 250 pages, I'll have the thread locked.  And when I have time tonight or tomorrow, I'll set up the next thread.


----------



## DVCsince02

"Wonder" how my flatties will like the parks?


----------



## scarlett873

winotracy said:


> Go ahead with your posting war.  When you hit 250 pages, I'll have the thread locked.  And when I have time tonight or tomorrow, I'll set up the next thread.


Oh now that's just mean...


----------



## winotracy

scarlett873 said:


> Oh now that's just mean...



A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do.  If you want things to be finalized for the cruise, I need to work rather than play


----------



## DVCsince02

winotracy said:


> Go ahead with your posting war.  When you hit 250 pages, I'll have the thread locked.  And when I have time tonight or tomorrow, I'll set up the next thread.



We can have a party on another thread if this closes.


----------



## exwdwcm

Tracy is laying down the law!  



jeanigor said:


> Today isn't shaping up to be the greatest of days....
> 
> At 4:30 this morning my puppy was having a bad dream and preceded to piddle all over my pillow.
> 
> We just let one of our senior estimator go.
> 
> But I am sure we can turn it around.


hope your day does turn around.   just keep thinking of the cruise!!!! 

I wish we could stay and do the parks with you guys after......i so can't wait to do TSM!  I guess it will wait until our Dec trip though.  We are just doing on day at MK pre-cruise and doing the KTTK tour with Andrea and her hubby!  looking forward to that.  Calling now to confirm again and ask about a wheelchair (if they even offer it).

ASK TRACY- my cousin just realized she needs to refridgerate some allergy medication/shots, what is the best option for that- keep it in our cooler, or are fridges available?


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> We can have a party on another thread if this closes.



After the bar its the after party.


----------



## DVCsince02

winotracy said:


> A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do.  If you want things to be finalized for the cruise, I need to work rather than play



You work, we'll play.  If anything important comes up, we'll let you know.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> We can have a party on another thread if this closes.


True....


----------



## DVCsince02

exwdwcm said:


> ASK TRACY- my cousin just realized she needs to refridgerate some allergy medication/shots, what is the best option for that- keep it in our cooler, or are fridges available?



Like this......


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> What is something everyone wants to do when we are at WDW....



Enjoy AKV and Kidani Village
DATW!!
Jikos
Spending my last day at the MK



scarlett873 said:


> No worries...we'll make sure that you remember us...
> 
> 
> You may be having nightmares about us for years to come!



Will be?  I already do!!


----------



## scarlett873

Poor Don...


----------



## DVCsince02

Don is dreaming of us already.


----------



## scarlett873

I'm hungry...what's for lunch?


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor  275 
georgemoe  188 
dpuck1998  184 
DVCsince02  156 
katscradle  146 
spaddy  142 
Madi100  136 
kab407  130 
scarlett873  126 
winotracy  121 
ADP  116 
tickledtink33  107 
maiziezoe  106 
shellyminnie  106 
chirurgeon  105 
3guysandagal  101


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> jeanigor  275
> georgemoe  188
> dpuck1998  184
> DVCsince02  156
> katscradle  146
> spaddy  142
> Madi100  136
> kab407  130
> scarlett873  126
> winotracy  121
> ADP  116
> tickledtink33  107
> maiziezoe  106
> shellyminnie  106
> chirurgeon  105
> 3guysandagal  101


Phew!!! Back in the top ten...


----------



## DVCsince02

Oh carp, you reminded me to take the ground beef out of the freezer for dinner.  Thanks!


----------



## winotracy

exwdwcm said:


> Tracy is laying down the law!
> 
> hope your day does turn around.   just keep thinking of the cruise!!!!
> 
> I wish we could stay and do the parks with you guys after......i so can't wait to do TSM!  I guess it will wait until our Dec trip though.  We are just doing on day at MK pre-cruise and doing the KTTK tour with Andrea and her hubby!  looking forward to that.  Calling now to confirm again and ask about a wheelchair (if they even offer it).
> 
> ASK TRACY- my cousin just realized she needs to refridgerate some allergy medication/shots, what is the best option for that- keep it in our cooler, or are fridges available?



You need to fill out a medical form and request a refrigerator in the room.  This needs to be done ASAP as it should have been in by 2 weeks prior.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

We plan on doing absolutely nothing on Friday and Saturday......well, that's the "plan"...........I think I might have wrangled a Blue Zoo dinner though! I think DH misses me.


Although I think there might be a undisclosed beverage type thingie on an undisclosed beach at an undisclosed time in the evening!


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Oh carp, you reminded me to take the ground beef out of the freezer for dinner.  Thanks!


 I live to serve...


----------



## DVCsince02

DVCsince02 said:


> jeanigor  275
> georgemoe  188
> dpuck1998  184
> DVCsince02  156
> katscradle  146
> spaddy  142
> Madi100  136
> kab407  130
> scarlett873  126
> winotracy  121
> ADP  116
> tickledtink33  107
> maiziezoe  106
> shellyminnie  106
> chirurgeon  105
> 3guysandagal  101





Can I just say, GO GEORGE!!


----------



## jeanigor

Haven't seen the leader board posted in a while.



In two weeks, some of us will be parasailing over the beautiful waters around Castaway Cay...


----------



## scarlett873

TheBeadPirate said:


> We plan on doing absolutely nothing on Friday and Saturday......well, that's the "plan"...........I think I might have wrangled a Blue Zoo dinner though! I think DH misses me.
> 
> 
> Although I think there might be a undisclosed beverage type thingie on an undisclosed beach at an undisclosed time in the evening!


Hey...you should come meet us for lunch at Earl of Sandwich!


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Haven't seen the leader board posted in a while.
> 
> 
> In two weeks, some of us will be parasailing over the beautiful waters around Castaway Cay...




I am more nervous of the sting ray adventure than I am of the parasailing.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Haven't seen the leader board posted in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> In two weeks, some of us will be parasailing over the beautiful waters around Castaway Cay...


----------



## DVCsince02

Speaking of activities, how is that spreadsheet Todd?


----------



## scarlett873

Oh! I forgot to mention...we got our park passes in the mail the other day!!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Speaking of activities, how is that spreadsheet Todd?



You mean Uncle Spreadsheet?


----------



## DVCsince02

I think Chris and I are doing the dining plan for those 2 days after the cruise.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

scarlett873 said:


> Hey...you should come meet us for lunch at Earl of Sandwich!



When's that?

I guess I need to get on Todd's list of spreadsheet recipients for the "final"-till it's updated again- activity spreadsheet!


----------



## exwdwcm

winotracy said:


> You need to fill out a medical form and request a refrigerator in the room. This needs to be done ASAP as it should have been in by 2 weeks prior.


Thanks Tracy- she just saw the allergy doc and was just given this new prescription she never had before.   i'll have her complete the form today.  thanks!


----------



## jeanigor

Ask Tracy

Will DCL give you some sort of confirmation that they received your request?


----------



## scarlett873

TheBeadPirate said:


> When's that?
> 
> I guess I need to get on Todd's list of spreadsheet recipients for the "final"-till it's updated again- activity spreadsheet!


Oh Uncle Spreadsheet!!! 

EoS lunch is at noon-ish on Saturday. It'll be the BIG meeting of the BFF's...

Well...unless we somehow see each other in the airport first...


----------



## DVCsince02

TheBeadPirate said:


> When's that?
> 
> I guess I need to get on Todd's list of spreadsheet recipients for the "final"-till it's updated again- activity spreadsheet!




SATURDAY
12 - Earl of Sandwich then shopping at World of Disney and maybe a balloon ride
3ish - Beaches N Cream for a couple kitchen sinks
9 - Poly beach for Dole Whips for Bob and watch Wishes


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> *Friday*
> 12 - Earl of Sandwich then shopping at World of Disney and maybe a balloon ride
> 3ish - Beaches N Cream for a couple kitchen sinks
> 9 - Poly beach for Dole Whips for Bob and and Wishes



You mean *Saturday!*


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Friday
> 12 - Earl of Sandwich then shopping at World of Disney and maybe a balloon ride
> 3ish - Beaches N Cream for a couple kitchen sinks
> 9 - Poly beach for Dole Whips for Bob and watch Wishes


Todd beat me to it...lol


----------



## winotracy

jeanigor said:


> Ask Tracy
> 
> Will DCL give you some sort of confirmation that they received your request?



What request?  I have requested a lot of things with them.


----------



## DVCsince02

Carp you are too fast, I changed it already.


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> What request?  I have requested a lot of things with them.



I'm sorry fingers are going slower than the mind.  About the medical form.


----------



## winotracy

jeanigor said:


> I'm sorry fingers are going slower than the mind.  About the medical form.



I can call and confirm later.  If you heard your fax connect and go through without a problem, I wouldn't worry about this.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Carp you are too fast, I changed it already.



We're fast and smooth, Okay?


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> Poor Don...





DVCsince02 said:


> Don is dreaming of us already.


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> I can call and confirm later.  If you heard your fax connect and go through without a problem, I wouldn't worry about this.



It went through okay. I just need to know if I have to pack an empty sharps container.


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> We're fast and smooth, Okay?



 
Nice chain there Pepe.


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


>


I so don't want to know what he's been dreaming about...


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Nice chain there Pepe.



He was inspired by Mr. T. He pity dah foo. Okay.


----------



## DVCsince02

Todd, how is the reading coming along?


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> He was inspired by Mr. T. He pity dah foo. Okay.


Oh...that was funny...


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


> What is something everyone wants to do when we are at WDW....


DATW
Checking out Kidani Village
Hanging out in the AKL lobby area
Checking out the Kim Possible experience
Riding Spaceship Earth



dpuck1998 said:


> Let me apologize right now for not knowing any ones name.  Since I coach I can usually remember quickly, but I need a face to put with the name.  Heck I can't even remember all 5....or was it 6 wives!!


I have a problem with names as well.  Let me apologize in advance if I call anyone by their wrong name.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Todd, how is the reading coming along?



Almost done with #3.

Jacob, Bella and Edward are in the tent on Saturday morning. I have to finish it soon. Maybe while I run for my Muddy Buddy Training.


----------



## DVCsince02

Tonya, nice pics in your photobucket account.  I've been browsing.


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Almost done with #3.
> 
> Jacob, Bella and Edward are in the tent on Saturday morning. I have to finish it soon. Maybe while I run for my Muddy Buddy Training.


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> DATW
> Checking out Kidani Village
> Hanging out in the AKL lobby area
> Checking out the Kim Possible experience
> Riding Spaceship Earth
> 
> 
> I have a problem with names as well.  Let me apologize in advance if I call anyone by their wrong name.



I think you and I will be like peas and carrots!  

I forgot about Kim Possible, this is high on my list!!  Already did Spaceship Earth and enjoyed the new additions!


----------



## scarlett873

I'm on Breaking Dawn, for the 3rd time...Tonya, Kate, Carmen, and Eliasar have arrived...


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Tonya, nice pics in your photobucket account.  I've been browsing.



Me too...Love em! I have to make some magnets this weekend!

BTW, this thread is almost ready to be shut down!  Just say'en


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> BTW, this thread is almost ready to be shut down!  Just say'en



Where have you been?


----------



## disneyfan19712006

DVCsince02 said:


>



I am on book 2, just started. I was saving it for the cruise but the rate I'm going I will be on #4 by then.


----------



## disneyfan19712006

wow I started page 249. Know what that means.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> I'm on Breaking Dawn, for the 3rd time...Tonya, Kate, Carmen, and Eliasar have arrived...



La La La La La La I'm not listening. Wiki let me cheat too easily...I don't want to hear it....


----------



## jeanigor

I have less than 100 posts to reach 6K, think I can do it before the cruise?


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> La La La La La La I'm not listening. Wiki let me cheat too easily...I don't want to hear it....


That's why I said no more than that...


----------



## disneyfan19712006

jeanigor said:


> La La La La La La I'm not listening. Wiki let me cheat too easily...I don't want to hear it....



Tink I am definatly trying for book 4 by the cruise. I don't want to overhear anything I haven't read yet. 

As the mother in water boy would say "Wiki is the devil"


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> I have less than 100 posts to reach 6K, think I can do it before the cruise?


I have faith in you...


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> I have less than 100 posts to reach 6K, think I can do it before the cruise?


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> I think you and I will be like peas and carrots!
> 
> I forgot about Kim Possible, this is high on my list!!  Already did Spaceship Earth and enjoyed the new additions!


I sorta like the new additions of Spaceship Earth.  I was a skeptic at first, but realized later they did a pretty good job with them.  

Spaceship Earth is my favorite WDW attraction (it was the first Disney attraction I ever experienced) so I always look forward to a ride on it.


----------



## disneyfan19712006

jeanigor said:


> I have less than 100 posts to reach 6K, think I can do it before the cruise?



I think you can do it.


----------



## spaddy

I can't keep up today.  Work is a nightmare.





DVCsince02 said:


> Plus it will be nice to ride with my husband instead of doing the parent swap...LOL.



We are really excited to go on EE with our son.  Parent swap is not as much fun.



DVCsince02 said:


> jeanigor  275
> georgemoe  188
> dpuck1998  184
> DVCsince02  156
> katscradle  146
> spaddy  142
> Madi100  136
> kab407  130
> scarlett873  126
> winotracy  121
> ADP  116
> tickledtink33  107
> maiziezoe  106
> shellyminnie  106
> chirurgeon  105
> 3guysandagal  101



I can't believe how high I am in this list.



DVCsince02 said:


> I think Chris and I are doing the dining plan for those 2 days after the cruise.



I keep going back and forth with this.  We are doing Chef de France for lunch, but get a reservation at another sit down that we want to do.



scarlett873 said:


> I'm on Breaking Dawn, for the 3rd time...Tonya, Kate, Carmen, and Eliasar have arrived...



I haven't made it that far in Breaking Dawn yet.  I need time alone to just listen and that just doesn't happen very often.


----------



## scarlett873

ADP said:


> I sorta like the new additions of Spaceship Earth.  I was a skeptic at first, but realized later they did a pretty good job with them.
> 
> Spaceship Earth is my favorite WDW attraction (it was the first Disney attraction I ever experienced) so I always look forward to a ride on it.


It always puts me to sleep! Especially after an evening of drinking...


----------



## jeanigor

The temp here has dropped 20° in 20 minutes. This is freaky. I want to be in Florida.


----------



## jeanigor

250???


----------



## scarlett873

Eeek!!! Swine Flu in Indiana!!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

What should I do for my Mom on Mother's Day?  She will be in Atlanta and flyng home from a wedding.  Any ideas?


----------



## jeanigor

Now???


----------



## DVCsince02

Muahhahahahahahahahahhaha!


I declare myself the winner of this posting war!




Now really, what should I do about my Mom?


----------



## disneyfan19712006

I'm anxious to see what time our brunch is on CC day. DS really want to go snorkeling. I am not going to ask Tracy since she already said midweek. So hopefully we know by Thursday. Yes Tracy my definition of midweek is Tues, Wed, Thur. .

We are planning a trip to a public beach with our Nassau friends so are hoping we get DI early. 

See everyone in a few days.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Muahhahahahahahahahahhaha!
> 
> 
> I declare myself the winner of this posting war!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now really, what should I do about my Mom?



Not a clue. I am taking mine out to dinner before we leave.


----------



## disneyfan19712006

Have a nice gift basket waiting on her when she arrives home.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Muahhahahahahahahahahhaha!
> 
> 
> I declare myself the winner of this posting war!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now really, what should I do about my Mom?


No idea...I don't even know what to do for my own mom...


----------



## disneyfan19712006

My kids are taking me to dinner the night before we leave.


----------



## DVCsince02

Alrighty my peeps, catch you later.  


See Tracy, it wasn't that bad.


----------



## scarlett873

We're going to dinner on Friday night before we leave with my parents...Dad's birthday is May 9th...the day we leave...


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> It always puts me to sleep! Especially after an evening of drinking...


  Nice!  That may have been the latest in the day I've ever been on Spaceship Earth.  



jeanigor said:


> The temp here has dropped 20° in 20 minutes. This is freaky. I want to be in Florida.


Sounds like bad weather maybe on the way.  Stay safe.  



scarlett873 said:


> Eeek!!! Swine Flu in Indiana!!!!!


  Wash your hands people....As much as possible.


----------



## scarlett873

ADP said:


> Nice!  That may have been the latest in the day I've ever been on Spaceship Earth.
> 
> 
> Sounds like bad weather maybe on the way.  Stay safe.
> 
> 
> Wash your hands people....As much as possible.


I've been carrying and using my Purell religiously!! 

Thankfully, i've just got a cold...none of the other signs of swine flu...


----------



## winotracy

disneyfan19712006 said:


> I'm anxious to see what time our brunch is on CC day. DS really want to go snorkeling. I am not going to ask Tracy since she already said midweek. So hopefully we know by Thursday. Yes Tracy my definition of midweek is Tues, Wed, Thur. .
> 
> We are planning a trip to a public beach with our Nassau friends so are hoping we get DI early.
> 
> See everyone in a few days.



Midweek is moving to Thursday with all the requests 

I need to get together with Corey to do this.  And then after I hear from him, I need to add in transfer info.  Sorry.


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> Midweek is moving to Thursday with all the requests
> 
> I need to get together with Corey to do this.  And then after I hear from him, I need to add in transfer info.  Sorry.



You are working super hard. Thursday is still midweek.


----------



## disneyfan19712006

winotracy said:


> Midweek is moving to Thursday with all the requests
> 
> I need to get together with Corey to do this.  And then after I hear from him, I need to add in transfer info.  Sorry.



Glad my definition helped. You're doing an awesome job Tracy.


----------



## jeanigor

Looky what's up already


----------



## jeanigor

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31560253#post31560253


----------



## scarlett873

Resist the urge...


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Resist the urge...



Its soooo hard


----------



## jeanigor

I've never been the last to post on a closed thread....just sayin....


----------



## scarlett873

You can do it Todd!!!


----------



## spaddy

I am too tired to have the urge.


----------



## ADP

Todd...You deserve it!


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> I've never been the last to post on a closed thread....just sayin....


It's a great feeling ya know...

Been there, done that...


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> I've never been the last to post on a closed thread....just sayin....



Me either...just sayin'...


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> You can do it Todd!!!



I am going to step away from the computer for a few minutes to make lunch....maybe that will help.


----------



## jeanigor

ADP said:


> Todd...You deserve it!



I knew you were my favorite Muddy Buddy.


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Where have you been?



Stupid work is crazy...can't keep up.



DVCsince02 said:


> What should I do for my Mom on Mother's Day?  She will be in Atlanta and flyng home from a wedding.  Any ideas?



I'm taking mine on a cruise!



jeanigor said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31560253#post31560253



Hmm...


----------



## disneyfan19712006

scarlett873 said:


> I've been carrying and using my Purell religiously!!
> 
> Thankfully, i've just got a cold...none of the other signs of swine flu...



I have asthmatic bronchitus from time to time. Under control now with prednisone. but a side effect is it supresses the immune system. 

Purell works wonders as well. Maybe we will see more handwipe stations on board as well. Not a bad idea.


----------



## scarlett873

disneyfan19712006 said:


> I have asthmatic bronchitus from time to time. Under control now with prednisone. but a side effect is it supresses the immune system.
> 
> Purell works wonders as well. Maybe we will see more handwipe stations on board as well. Not a bad idea.


My mom had said that on her disney cruise, which was right after one of those NoroVirus scares...there were purell stations everywhere and that they served you in the buffet lines so that no one was touching the food and stuff...wonder if that'll be the case this trip...


----------



## exwdwcm

scarlett873 said:


> Eeek!!! Swine Flu in Indiana!!!!!


We have a confirmed case about 10 miles from my house here in the Dallas area- they closed down the school on Monday for the whole week.  Plus a few other suspected cases in the DFW area- we are close to Mexico and of course a major hub.   scary. 


WE are making a certificate for mom that tells her we will do a 'girls' weekend (my 2 sisters and I) with her outside of Austin in a little antique/shopping area and do a bed and breakfast overnight.  It's a beautiful little area.


----------



## spaddy

disneyfan19712006 said:


> I have asthmatic bronchitus from time to time. Under control now with prednisone. but a side effect is it supresses the immune system.
> 
> Purell works wonders as well. Maybe we will see more handwipe stations on board as well. Not a bad idea.



I can't imagine there being more handwipe stations.  There are definitely plenty of ways to keep your hand clean on the ship.  

Getting sick before or during the cruise is my worst fear.  I hope they have a supply of Tamiflu on the ship.


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> My mom had said that on her disney cruise, which was right after one of those NoroVirus scares...there were purell stations everywhere and that they served you in the buffet lines so that no one was touching the food and stuff...wonder if that'll be the case this trip...



They did this on our cruise also.  They had wipes at every restaurant entrance also and did everything short of wiping your hands for you.


----------



## scarlett873

Come back and post Todd!!! I want you to be the last poster!!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Just found this.

Swine flu in Orlando!! 

http://www.wftv.com/news/19311020/detail.html


----------



## exwdwcm

3guysandagal said:


> Just found this.
> 
> Swine flu in Orlando!!
> 
> http://www.wftv.com/news/19311020/detail.html


   ruh roh!


----------



## spaddy

I like the idea of them serving you in the buffets.  They didn't do that on our cruise.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Come back and post Todd!!! I want you to be the last poster!!!



There was a line for the micro...lunch in 180 seconds



3guysandagal said:


> Just found this.
> 
> Swine flu in Orlando!!
> 
> http://www.wftv.com/news/19311020/detail.html



Saw something like that on another thread....


----------



## scarlett873

3guysandagal said:


> Just found this.
> 
> Swine flu in Orlando!!
> 
> http://www.wftv.com/news/19311020/detail.html


Holy crow!!!!


----------



## ADP

3guysandagal said:


> Just found this.
> 
> Swine flu in Orlando!!
> 
> http://www.wftv.com/news/19311020/detail.html


Saw that John.  You kind of knew it was a matter of time with all the tourism to Orlando.  I think as long as we all take proper precautions and wash our hands religiously everything will be ok.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Holy crow!!!!



No. That would be bird flu.


----------



## 3guysandagal

exwdwcm said:


> ruh roh!



Exactly Rooby Roo


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

No need to panic about Swine Flu...just wash your hands (a lot!) and try to be conscious of not touching your mouth or nose with your hands.  Right now it's too early to tell just how severe the recent outbreaks are as the new media is having a field day with this.


----------



## 3guysandagal

ADP said:


> Saw that John.  You kind of knew it was a matter of time with all the tourism to Orlando.  I think as long as we all take proper precautions and wash our hands religiously everything will be ok.



this is true Aaron, but my kids just don't get it yet.


----------



## winotracy

scarlett873 said:


> My mom had said that on her disney cruise, which was right after one of those NoroVirus scares...there were purell stations everywhere and that they served you in the buffet lines so that no one was touching the food and stuff...wonder if that'll be the case this trip...



They always have this when you go to dinner and on the ship.


----------



## exwdwcm

Reminder- pack lots of antibacterial gel, soap and lotion.  i wash my hands religiously as it is.   i am sure they will be raw by end of cruise!


----------



## scarlett873

Are we closed yet? I've got stuff to do today...


----------



## winotracy

exwdwcm said:


> Reminder- pack lots of antibacterial gel, soap and lotion.  i wash my hands religiously as it is.   i am sure they will be raw by end of cruise!



No need to pack lots of it, it is available on the ship.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

exwdwcm said:


> Reminder- pack lots of antibacterial gel, soap and lotion.  i wash my hands religiously as it is.   i am sure they will be raw by end of cruise!



I'm the same way!  My poor hands get so dry and cracked during the winter months.


----------



## scarlett873

winotracy said:


> No need to pack lots of it, it is available on the ship.


Pack it for the parks though!!


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> Let me apologize right now for not knowing any ones name.  Since I coach I can usually remember quickly, but I need a face to put with the name.  Heck I can't even remember all 5....or was it 6 wives!!



You must learn all 5 or 6 before the cruise!!!  Practice every night.  I'm sure wife #1 will help you.



jeanigor said:


> Today isn't shaping up to be the greatest of days....
> 
> At 4:30 this morning my puppy was having a bad dream and preceded to piddle all over my pillow.
> 
> We just let one of our senior estimator go.
> 
> But I am sure we can turn it around.



It is not funny that Todd's puppy peed on his pillow.  It is not funny that Todd's puppy peed on his pillow.



winotracy said:


> A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do.  If you want things to be finalized for the cruise, I need to work rather than play



Uh shouldn't you be working?????  Do you need anything - a glass or wine?  Two glasses of wine?



winotracy said:


> No need to pack lots of it, it is available on the ship.



That's good to hear.  I might buy wipes to take on the plane, though.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Pack it for the parks though!!



That's what I was thinking


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> Pack it for the parks though!!




I bought the Nyquil brand last night at Walgreens.  That is going to be at the resort with us.  I think I'll buy some wipes for the parks.


----------



## exwdwcm

Madi100 said:


> It is not funny that Todd's puppy peed on his pillow. It is not funny that Todd's puppy peed on his pillow.


i was thinking the same thing....... Sorry Todd.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> It is not funny that Todd's puppy peed on his pillow.  It is not funny that Todd's puppy peed on his pillow.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh shouldn't you be working?????  Do you need anything - a glass or wine?  Two glasses of wine?



Yes it is funny, in hind sight.

And you are a *brown* noser.


----------



## scarlett873

exwdwcm said:


> i was thinking the same thing....... Sorry Todd.


I confess...I was giggling right along with you...


----------



## dpuck1998

3guysandagal said:


> this is true Aaron, but my kids just don't get it yet.



Neither does the media!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> I confess...I was giggling right along with you...



It would not have been funny if I were on my pillow. (Well maybe a little.)


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> Yes it is funny, in hind sight.
> 
> And you are a *brown* noser.



No, I'm not.  I'm gently reminding her to get back to work.  I thought if I prompted her with a glass of wine it would seem more like a treat than work.  

And, if you don't quit calling me names I'll hope your puppy does more than pee on your pillow tonight.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> No, I'm not.  I'm gently reminding her to get back to work.  I thought if I prompted her with a glass of wine it would seem more like a treat than work.
> 
> And, if you don't quit calling me names I'll hope your puppy does more than pee on your pillow tonight.



As long as she works alphabetically (C comes before R) and doesn't start to drink until she gets to D, then by all means drink up.

And if he were to do #2, I would find a way to *Ding, dong* _dash_. Anyone have a paper bag and a lighter?


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> As long as she works alphabetically (C comes before R) and doesn't start to drink until she gets to D, then by all means drink up.
> 
> And if he were to do #2, I would find a way to *Ding, dong* _dash_.



Yes, if she starts drinking, she might do something crazy by the time she gets to the Rs like sit me with Kevin and John for every meal.  

Good thing you don't live down the street from me.  I might be worried.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> Yes, if she starts drinking, she might do something crazy by the time she gets to the Rs like sit me with Kevin and John for every meal.
> 
> Good thing you don't live down the street from me.  I might be worried.



I can freeze it. Where are you staying pre-cruise again? BW? BC?


----------



## jeanigor

Anyone up for a run to 4k?


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> I can freeze it. Where are you staying pre-cruise again? BW? BC?



Oh my.


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> I can freeze it. Where are you staying pre-cruise again? BW? BC?



I'm at Animal Kingdom Lodge.


----------



## ADP

Local 6 printed a retraction to their Swine Flu story.  No confirmed case yet.  
http://www.clickorlando.com/index.html


----------



## jeanigor

I'm suddenly feeling a bit impish today. (where's the smiley with horns?)


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> I can freeze it. Where are you staying pre-cruise again? BW? BC?



Wait a minute!  Whatcha gonna do carry it on????  You surely wouldn't put that in your suitcase.


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> I'm at Animal Kingdom Lodge.



LIES!  Stay away from AK


----------



## winotracy

We should be closed soon


----------



## jeanigor

ADP said:


> Local 6 printed a retraction to their Swine Flu story.  No confirmed case yet.
> http://www.clickorlando.com/index.html



Good news.


----------



## Madi100

ADP said:


> Local 6 printed a retraction to their Swine Flu story.  No confirmed case yet.
> http://www.clickorlando.com/index.html



That's good!  I was going to stay at my sister's house this weekend, but her DD has the flu.  We'll be coming home.  Don't want to be exposed to any yucky stuff before we travel.


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> LIES!  Stay away from AK



Don't worry Don. We're Muddy Buddys. No flaming dog poo.



winotracy said:


> We should be closed soon



Woo Hoo. Then I can go back to work.


----------



## 3guysandagal

ADP said:


> Local 6 printed a retraction to their Swine Flu story.  No confirmed case yet.
> http://www.clickorlando.com/index.html



This is good news.


----------



## billwald

jeanigor said:


> I'm suddenly feeling a bit impish today. (where's the smiley with horns?)


----------

